#ubuntu-ru 2011-05-16
<JoD> всем привет
<Guest54141> у меня крушится система когда открываю чат в скайпе (перезагрузка)
<shenmue> trancecore наивный парень
<Guest54141> со скайпом поможет кто?
<Guest54141> убунта 11.04
<Guest54141> скайп из центра приложений
<Guest54141> был норм а сейчас вся система падает(
<Guest54141> что никто не ответит?(
<shenmue> в 3 часа ночи? думай хоть
<Guest54141> ну ты же ответил) и у меня не 3)
<shenmue> ну я могу так сказать
<shenmue> нет скайпа - нет проблем
<Guest54141> ладно)спс) все равно завтра снесу убунту и х64 ставить буду)
<jod[web]> есть кто-то кто не спит?
<jod[web]> очень нужна помошь
<inkvizitor68sl> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<jod[web]> ура) у меня убунта перезагружается сама по себе при открытии (скажем вайна)
<jod[web]> так же со скайпом и др приложениями
<jod[web]> точнее не совсем перезагружается
<shenmue> точнее и не убунту
<inkvizitor68sl> в консоли что?
<jod[web]> а тухнет экран а потом я логинюсь и все снова работает
<shenmue> и не компутер даже
<jod[web]> =) и не смешно)
<jod[web]> в терминале ничего не отображает (такое чувство что падает в спящий)
<jod[web]> поможете решить?
<shenmue> через 5 минут бездействтия что ли?
<jod[web]> нет
<jod[web]> в скайпе при открытии чата в вайне при открытии подпапок (q4wine)
<inkvizitor68sl> как это в терминале ничего не отображает?  )
<inkvizitor68sl> запусти скайп через терминал и посмотри
<jod[web]> ща
<jod[web]> так скайп открывает
<jod[web]> и норм все пока не открою чат
<inkvizitor68sl> так отрой чат и посмотри что в консоли
<jod[web]_> вру)) вылетел))
<jod[web]_> как только переключился на !залогиненое! окно скайпа
<inkvizitor68sl> записывай в файл и после вылета почитай что там
<jod[web]_> как?
<inkvizitor68sl> skype > /home/username/file
<JoD[web]> вылетел
<JoD[web]> файл пустой
<JoD[web]> началось все час назад(
<JoD[web]> может 2
<inkvizitor68sl> он тебе предлагает поспать
<trancecore> аррр дрова на видяху не встают
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, смотри что я в свой актив записал))*
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: мГ?
<XuMuK> ща
<jod[web]_> блин снова вылетел
<jod[web]_> файл тот пустой
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, http://itmages.ru/image/view/190748/9243b7b3
<XuMuK> тока предидущий даун-одмин не поставил ни x64 ни pae)
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: чего так мало памяти?
<XuMuK> и 5 гигов оперативы превратились в.... ээээ.... ничего))
<inkvizitor68sl> лол
<inkvizitor68sl> мало
<XuMuK> мне надо его клонировать и поставить вместо !внимание! Dapper Drake Lucid Lynx)))
<XuMuK> ыыыы
<trancecore> history |grep initial
<trancecore> сорь несюда
<inkvizitor68sl> XuMuK: лол
<jod[web]_> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=140610.0 у меня такая же проблема(( не пойму как там решили( поможете?
 * trancecore хотел как лучше но опять чегото сломал ((((( пичалька
<jod[web]_> что никто не хочет помочь?(
<jod[web]> живые есть? помогите избавится от краша
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> кто это тут из викимедии шляется?
<inkvizitor68sl> enhydra: ? )
<enhydra> inkvizitor68sl, всё гуглится при желании
<Staver> ку всем
<enhydra> а ещё я не шляюсь, а постоянно вишу здесь :)
<inkvizitor68sl> учитыя количество пинготаймаутов - именно шляешься хД
<enhydra> вроде бы их не должно быть много
<inkvizitor68sl> что то я засиделся
<enhydra> и чаще виноват таки фринод
<inkvizitor68sl> надо бросать по вечерам болтать с линуксоидшами
<inkvizitor68sl> wasitng of time
<inkvizitor68sl> [inkvizitor68sl] idle: 00 hours 00 minutes 11 seconds, signon at: Чт., 28 апр. 2011 01:10:39
<inkvizitor68sl> enhydra: ни в чём он не виноват! )
<enhydra> значит, мне на сервера не везёт
<ink_away> лан, спокойного утра усем
<uvvtu> всем доброго вечера
<Dinamic-Adm> Всем привет! Как заставить убунту работать с флоппи дискодом?
<Dinamic-Adm> 10.10
<mva> для начала, заставить BIOS работать с ним
<mva> например, воткнув в него (флоппик) шлейф для данных и питание
<dimafraer> Привет!
<Dinamic-Adm> В биосе всё включено, через венду всё работает
<Dinamic-Adm> У всех флоп работает из коробки?
<conan_chief> Доброго утра
<Dinamic-Adm> Бодрое
<vdrandom> салют
<Foolish_Deamon> Õàé!
<Foolish_Deamon> òóò åñòü êòî æèâîé? îÎ
<Foolish_Deamon> .........
<Foolish_Deamon> .........
<chapt> Foolish_Deamon:  codepage utf8
<Foolish_Deamon> åùå á çíàëà, êàê ñìåíèòü +)
<ubuntuhelp> Foolish_Deamon! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<conan_chief> всем привет
<conan_chief> подскажите можно ли какимито линуховыми средствами уменьшить HDD ? не раздел а именно диск
<conan_chief> в виндовс есть victoria и тд, а в линуксе есть
<Slukin> привет, слушайте, есть вопрос по поводу кутима
<Slukin> может кто в курсе, как переписать конфиг для звуковой темы
<Slukin> точнее я знаю, как его переписать, но не знаю, как в нем указать звуки для "Входящее сообщение в чате" и "Исходящее сообщение в чате"
<Slukin> не знаю какую команду там указать
<Foolish_Deamon> О! живой человек! меня правильно видно? точнее, я правильную кодировку поставила? -_-
<Slukin> видно)
<Foolish_Deamon> фуух
<Slukin> так есть решение моей проблемы у кого-нибудь?
<Foolish_Deamon> а можно тя помучить вопросами?)
<Slukin> можно
<Foolish_Deamon> а то тут все молчат =(
<Foolish_Deamon> ага)
<Slukin> я бы тоже кого-нибудь помучил
<Foolish_Deamon> дано: два жестких диска.винда и мандрива. надо каком-нибудь автоматическом режиме поставить завместо мандривы убунту.
<Slukin> т.е. автоматом? все равно где-то ручки нужно будет подключить
<Slukin> а так в чем проблема собственно?
<Foolish_Deamon> убунту новую скачала, 11. теоретически я так понимаю, что при уставноке это второй пункт.... первый - совместно с уже уставновленными ОС
<Slukin> ну если два жетских диска, там еще проще
<Foolish_Deamon> третий вариант - ручная разбивка
<Slukin> просто нужно выбрать разделы для установки ручками и все... вот и решение
<Slukin> да, именно ручную разбивку и лучше всего использовать
<Slukin> надежней
<Slukin> я именно так делаю
<Foolish_Deamon> а как?)
<Slukin> у меня на одном винте стоит Win7 и Ubuntu 10.10
<Foolish_Deamon> уже существующие раздыли от мандривы нельзя будет использовать? с нуля все разбивать?
<Slukin> сначала я поставил Вынь Дос, предварительно оставив неразмеченную область для Линукса... Потом уже с этой неразмеченной областью и работал
<Slukin> можно будет использовать эти области
<Slukin> причем, если мандрива больше не нужно, то это самый идеальный вариант
<Slukin> просто разделы отформатировать и уве
<Slukin> усе
<uvvtu>  и снова с вами я
<uvvtu> да кстати кого убили?
<Slukin> все живы
<uvvtu> плохо
<uvvtu> значит не дрались вчера
<Staver> надо кого нить убить ? О_О
<Slukin> :) нехорошая тенденция...
<uvvtu> нам нужна пьяная поножовщина
<Staver> я за )
<uvvtu> я тоже
<Staver> когда встречаемся ?
<StaSko> всем прив
<Staver> привет
<uvvtu> надо бухла для начала найти. ты будешь сегодня нашим спонсором?
<Staver> как говорили некрасивые спартанские дети: "Давайте сбрасываться" )
 * uvvtu всех любил - кого не любил убил
<Slukin> кто-нибудь в курсе, можно ли через pidgin настроить протокол mail.ru???
<uvvtu> есть отдельный же майл ру
<Slukin> какой?
<uvvtu> тема на форуме обсосана
<Slukin> где?
<Slukin> можно ссылочку?
<uvvtu> forum.ubuntu.ru
<inkvizitor68sl> uvvtu: http://itmages.ru/image/view/190864/58ba6ac0 ты все ещё хочешь поножовщину?
<Staver> подключи плагин в пидгине
<Slukin> какой?
<StaSko> подскажите, сервер файлов на самба обязан быть BDC  если я хочу авторизацию с сервера ldap или его можно как то подключить к уже работающему ldap?
<uvvtu> это ты на каком языке сказал?
<StaSko> блин, я думал тут знатоки убунту и линухи:)))
<vladgobelen> нет, ты ошибался.. тут даже на убунту мало кто сидит
<inkvizitor68sl> StaSko: тут знатоки линупсов.
<uvvtu> а
<inkvizitor68sl> StaSko: именно по этой причине самбой никто не пользуется.
<inkvizitor68sl> есть webdav, sftp, nfs4
<uvvtu> inkvizitor68sl, какой-то он детский у тебя. как моя зубочистка прямо
<inkvizitor68sl> для принтеров - капс
<inkvizitor68sl> uvvtu: ага, особенно кости такой зубочисткой дробить хорощо
<vladgobelen> StaSko: http://www.calculate-linux.ru/main/ru/configuration_of_samba_server можешь почитать это и расковырять утилиты, что там используются
<uvvtu> inkvizitor68sl, да и рукоятка у него не удобная. при драке себя порежешь
<StaSko> спасиб, сейчас гляну
<inkvizitor68sl> uvvtu: ну простите, это охотничий нож. С нормальной рукояткой его носить с собой нельзя было бы
<uvvtu> нет фиксатора
<uvvtu> у меня зоновский
<vladgobelen> vladgobelen: Там по идее просто скрипты, основанные на обычных утилитах стандартных
<uvvtu> можно тело пополам разделать
<inkvizitor68sl> гыг
<inkvizitor68sl> блин
<inkvizitor68sl> было бы офигенно, если бы я этот нож теперь из шкафа выдернул(
<inkvizitor68sl> а то грустно как то
<uvvtu> нож для пьяной поножовщины
<uvvtu> у меня
<vladgobelen> inkvizitor68sl: тьфу блин.. прочитал: "Было бы офигенно, если бы я этот нож теперь из шефа выдернул("
<inkvizitor68sl> ыы)
<inkvizitor68sl> не, просто в шкаф вошел хорошо, когда скучно было хД
<uvvtu> не зря про ножи начали разговор - на нож сегодня кого нить посадят
<inkvizitor68sl> [v
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<uvvtu> тишина
<uvvtu> спят москали
<novns> сибиряки не спят
<uvvtu> сибиряки вообще мужики
<Karloss> а на урале даже дети не плачут
<uvvtu> а в красноярске вообще мужики и бабы не бреються
<Karloss> жуть
<uvvtu> а в море одни пираньи плавают
<Karloss> кстати 13 в пятницу прошел путь 11.04 xubuntu-> ubuntu-> kubuntu и понял что 13-е пятница это серьезно, откатился на 10.10 помоему самый жуткий релиз этот 11.04, как вы считаете?
<uvvtu> нет
<Karloss> сыро как никогда
<uvvtu> не правильно
 * uvvtu поставил и не нарадуеться
<Karloss> ох не знаю сколько не пыталься полюбить юнити не смог
 * uvvtu вообще юнити снес
<uvvtu> и напильником пилил долго
<Karloss> и на чем сейчас?
<uvvtu> 11.04
<Karloss> понятно, DE какое?
<uvvtu>  2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:50 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<uvvtu> гном
<Lynk> всем привет, кто может помочь в JS?
<Karloss> у меня в гноме глюки отображения контекстного меню были
<uvvtu> что такое js
<Lynk> uvvtu: Java Script
<uvvtu> круто
<uvvtu> неа
<uvvtu> я не
<Karloss> Lynk: быть может вам по другому адресу обратиться нужно
<Karloss> в профильные каналы?
<Lynk> Karloss: например? просто я не знаю "убунтовских" каналов по Ява Скрипту
<Lynk> Да и вообще каналов по JS
<uvvtu> переходи на питон
<uvvtu> бросай яву
<Karloss> Lynk: а почему именно убунтовских?
<Lynk> uvvtu: нет мне нужно просто слегка изменить готовый скрипт
<Lynk> Karloss: ну в принципе любых просто как то к убунтовцам привык))
<uvvtu> неа брат тебе я не помощник
<Karloss> вот-вот...=)
<admin-skif-biz> народ, а как на sh отследить статус ICQ
<Lynk> Ну а канал посоветовать можете? Я понимаю гугл рулит но фиг его знает куда я залезу)
<uvvtu> ставь gajim  там есть помоему комнаты с ява
<Lynk> русские?
<uvvtu> конечно
<uvvtu> в народе - жаба
<uvvtu> сейчас посмотрю
<Karloss> uvvtu: а что  там за тримор  при загрузки в 11.04, у меня на минуты 3 при загрузке система засыпала. как - будто чего-то ждет, сперва на бетте было думал с релизом что-то измениться ан нет
<Karloss> есть такое ^^^^
<novns> 11.04 просто работает хуже
<Karloss> novns: это точно
<novns> они убили время на срочное доделываение юнити
<novns> *допиливание
<Lynk> uvvtu: какой сервер у jabber прост для поиска нужен
<uvvtu> Karloss, смотри на /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<uvvtu> jabber.ru
<SergeyIT> Karloss, это новая фича - проверка терпения
<Karloss> uvvtu: а что там , смотрел вроде все как обычно
<Lynk> uvvtu: не ищет, или я как то не так воожу
<uvvtu> Karloss, там наверное у тебя пауза стоит
<uvvtu> а ты зарегитсрировался
<uvvtu> Karloss, при загрузке у тебя случайно не включен еще юсб внешний накопитель
<Lynk> uvvtu: а для поиска по серверам джаббера надо быть обязательно зарегестрированным?
<Karloss> uvvtu: какая еще пауза? нет нету
<uvvtu> приехали
<uvvtu> конечно
<Lynk> uvvtu: сори каналам
<Lynk> uvvtu: понял, щас буду восстанавливать учетку)
<uvvtu> ищи timeout чтото в этом роде
<Lynk> uvvtu: ты кому?
<uvvtu> Karloss
<Karloss> uvvtu: да все уже впринципе я на 10.10 уже сижу, просто интересно было узнать что за заморочка была
<uvvtu> Offoffoff1, здорово фраер
<Offoffoff1> uvvtu: привет. Я не фраер. А обычный проповеднег.
<uvvtu> здорово - обычный проповеднег
<uvvtu> Offoffoff1, пацаны с владика приехали и привезли полкило игры красной
<uvvtu> вещь
<Offoffoff1> яблоки лучше
<Offoffoff1> они от цинги помогают.
<uvvtu> Чуйка лучше
<uvvtu> от нее веселее становиться
<Offoffoff1> грибочги...
<SergeyIT> +100
<uvvtu> +100500
<SergeyIT> а икра разве что 100гр. закусить
<uvvtu> у меня кстати не 100 гр - а 1000
<uvvtu> банка большая
<uvvtu> ужраться можно
<SergeyIT> uvvtu, я про 100гр. водки )
<uvvtu> понял
<uvvtu> что ничего не понял
<SergeyIT> хотя соленые грибочки все равно лучше )
<go8765> подскажите как отключить звуковые уведомления иксчата-в настройках отключил а он всё-равно пипикает?
<SergeyIT> go8765, поставь драйвер реалтека )))
<go8765> SergeyIT, не думаю что это поможет...(
<SergeyIT> go8765, точно поможет - проверено ))
<go8765> SergeyIT, такое ощущения что ты никогда не допускал в этой живни ошибок....
<go8765> *жизни
<uvvtu> по жизни
<SergeyIT> go8765, всяко бывало, но к этому лучше с юмором относиться....
<go8765> SergeyIT, согласен ... но не всегда есть настроение шутить...(
<uvvtu> лучше сделать суицид - вкрыть себе уретру
<Lynk> народ как ответить на вопрос который выдается каналом джаббера в пиджине?
<go8765> uvvtu, вперёд
 * uvvtu вкрыл
<SergeyIT> go8765, тогда черный юмор спасает
<go8765> nick go8765[away]
<jham> ещё один с quakenetа
<renatyv[web]> !renatyv
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='renatyv'
<renatyv[web]> Как завести дрова на карточке nvidia 8600m gt(ноут acer aspire 5920g) под 11.04?
<Lynk> мда... видимо или меня игнорируют или не знают... обидно
<shenmue> Lynk ты прав
<shenmue> я тебя не знаю
<Lynk> shenmue: я про ответ на вопрос а не про меня)
<shenmue> !nvidia | renatyv[web]
<ubuntuhelp> renatyv[web]: Настоятельно рекомендуем ставить драйвера, предлагаемые системой. Руководство установки драйверов nVidia тут: http://goo.gl/7gYgP на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia см. также !nvidia-nouveau
<SergeyIT> Lynk, та почитай описание...
<renatyv[web]> !nvidia
<ubuntuhelp> Настоятельно рекомендуем ставить драйвера, предлагаемые системой. Руководство установки драйверов nVidia тут: http://goo.gl/7gYgP на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia см. также !nvidia-nouveau
<Lynk> SergeyIT: не понял, какое именно описание?
<adminn_> У меня видеопроигрыватель синий с коричневым путает
<skai-falkorr> ой вей
<skai-falkorr> иркутск сегодня в ужасе
<SergeyIT> Lynk, языка JS
<shenmue> в adminn_ в тотеме настрой цвета
<SergeyIT> Lynk, там вроде ничего сложного нет
<Lynk> SergeyIT: это конечно увлекательно но слишком уж долго, ради того чтобы добавить два знака в готовый скрипт перелопачивать фиг знает сколько инфы немного дико.
<adminn_> shenmue, конкретнее. где именно?
<shenmue> adminn_ конкретнее в тотеме в настройках
<adminn_> shenmue, настроил спс
<SergeyIT> Lynk, проходил, знаю - проще самому разобраться
<Lynk> SergeyIT: да по сути я и сам понял что особо сложного там ничего нет, банальные знания английского уже помогают но вот с командами проблемы и с последовательностью, может какую команду надо добавить я найду а вот как именно ее добавить и правильно напис
<Slukin> кто-нибудь может подсказать, почему pidgin не сохраняет шрифты, установленные для контакт-листа, и каждый раз при запуске их сбрасывает? И как эту проблему можно устранить?
<Slukin> используется редактор тем pidgin
<Slukin> все остальные шрифты сохраняются нормально
<go8765_P> Slukin: у меня редактор тем тоже ничё не сохранял, помоги конфиги...
<go8765_P> хотя шрифты я не правил, но пологаю что в кофиге это мохно указать
<Slukin> я так и хочу решить проблему, но где найти эти конфиги?
<go8765_P> ~/.purle
<go8765_P> ошибся.стой
<SergeyIT> *ple
<Lynk> Slukin: я пользовал редактор тем и похоже нужно перезаписывать сами конфиги пиджина, этот редактор работает только на время активности пиджина до его выключения
<Slukin> а если изменить конфиги и поставить только на чтение?
<chapt> а чем системный шрифт в пиджине не устраивает?
<Slukin> чтобы сам пиджин их не смог изменить
<Slukin> не знаю, хочу что-нибудь этакое)))
<go8765_P> а не. правильно вроде ~/.purple/gtkrc-2.0
<Slukin> посмотрел конфиги
<Slukin> там все правильно задано
<Slukin> может действительно он их сбрасывает при запуске и стоит назначить файл только на чтение?
<conan_chief> поставил новую 11.04, начались проблемы. раньше зависал полностью а теперь он начинает думать-думать а потом экран становиться чёрным
<conan_chief> но музыка играет, сеть качат
<conan_chief> *качает
<conan_chief> *правда через какоето время отваливаеться вновь
<conan_chief> что можно сделать, где можно посмотреть в логах что это за ошибки
<conan_chief> ?
<Slukin> у меня не помогло, видимо это конфиги на текст в окнах сообщений
<Lynk> Slukin: он использует шрифт на "всего себя" так что для того чтобы изменить шрифт только в контакт листе нужно чуть ли не полностью переписывать конфиг использования шрифтов на определенные участки
<Slukin> хорошо, а где этот конфиг?
<Lynk> Slukin: хех, я даже не пыталься этим вопросом задаваться потому что если не реализован запуск "сторонки" в редакторе тем то похоже и ручками это сделать практически не реально
<Slukin> ну если конфиг вполне доступный, то и ручками это переписать дело 5-10 минут
<Slukin> только бы найти его)))) вот это в линуксе однозначно проблематично... в ВыньДос знаешь что где находится
<kstati> Slukin: пошарь по дому: find | grep имяпрограммы
<Lynk> Slukin: ты же знаешь пиджин это OpenSource так что по идее писался он на доступном для редактирования языке, осталось только его найти, у меня примерно 5 минут ушло только на то чтобы переписать значения символов смайликов
<Slukin> у меня ушло несколько секунд на замену файликов))))
<kstati> Slukin: вроде где-то .purple
<Slukin> и еще минут пять на то, чтобы разобраться, как это сделать
<Slukin> kstati: там уже смотрел
<SergeyIT> и еще минут 5 чтобы все поломать
<Lynk> Slukin: ты заменял а я руками переписывал)) на переписывание у меня у самого ушло пара секунд а вот на поиски ушло 5 минут потому что при поиске по запросу "pidgin@ он там столько всего выдает что рехнуться можно
<Lynk> "pidgin"*
<Lynk> SergeyIT: вот у тебя все сводится к "поломать"))
<SergeyIT> так интересно же )
<Lynk> SergeyIT: не эт конечно интересно но почему бы не сделать все пправильно сразу чем потом чинить поломанное)
<Fredy_BackSlash> Доброго Всем
<SergeyIT> Lynk, сразу и правильно не всегда получается (
<Lynk> SergeyIT: тоже верно)
<Fanisk> Всем привет. Делаю скрипт на нахождение и кил процесса. top -b -n1 | grep jrn находит процесс, а как записать на килл этого процесса.?
<Fredy_BackSlash> такой Вопрос, вот я соединился с FreeNX сервером и вижу рабочий стол убунты, Я могу как-то по простому передать файлы со своего компа туда и обратно?
<kstati> Fanisk: man kill , man xargs
<Fredy_BackSlash> Fanisk: top -b -n 1|grep postfix|awk '{print( "kill -s 9 " $1)}'|sh
<Fanisk> спасибо, то что нужно)
<Slukin> может подскажете мне, неразумному, где находятся все таки конфиги для редактирования пиджина??? вот ссылки: http://paste.ubuntu.com/608292/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/608293/
<Slukin> а то даже не знаю, с чего начать искать)))
<Dinamic-Adm> Какие конфиги именно крутить собрался?
<Slukin> шрифты
<Slukin> шрифты контакт-листа
<Fredy_BackSlash> Два вопроса, Учет траффика по пользователям одного компа в Убунту, чтобы знать кто сколько тратит, и второй Передача файлов на комп подключенный по NX протоколу к FreeNX И обратно
<rapidsp> Fredy_BackSlash: scp
<Dinamic-Adm> > Два вопроса, Учет траффика по пользователям одного компа в Убунту, чтобы знать кто сколько тратит
<Dinamic-Adm> надо ставить squid, но это для опытных пользователей
<skai-falkorr> сквид для опытных?иптаблетс для опытных.а сквид - это для детей
<Dinamic-Adm> skai-falkorr
<Dinamic-Adm> к сквиду ещё надо будет LAMP и SAMS
<Dinamic-Adm> Чтобы мониторить
<Dinamic-Adm> Вот ещё чё нашел
<Dinamic-Adm> http://it-vertical.blogspot.com/2008/09/arkstat-linux-ubuntu.html
<Fredy_BackSlash> Dinamic-Adm: darkstat я поставил он только общий траффик считает,
<Fredy_BackSlash> Как Сквид поможет если мне надо чтобі разделять траффик локальніх пользователей?\
<Dinamic-Adm> по паролю
<Fredy_BackSlash> Dinamic-Adm: Лучше-бы сделать чтобы это было прозрачно, чтобы пользователи никаких настроек не делали
<Dinamic-Adm> может 2 сетевые карты ?
<Dinamic-Adm> Один через одну сидит, другой через другуюъ
<JohnDoe_71Rus> угу. а если на компе 10 человек работают то 10 сетевых
<Dinamic-Adm> > Лучше-бы сделать чтобы это было прозрачно, чтобы пользователи никаких настроек не делали
<Dinamic-Adm> Сделаешь настройку по паролю для каждого пользователя
<Dinamic-Adm> Система - параметры - Сетевая прокси служба
<Dinamic-Adm> Один раз настроишь для каждой учётки и усё
<Fredy_BackSlash> Dinamic-Adm: А пользователи не смогут отменить? и работать без прокси?
<Fredy_BackSlash> Dinamic-Adm: И как быть если вдруг пользователям надо будет работать с программой которая через прокси работать не умеет?
<kstati> !tc
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='tc'
<kstati> !lartc
<ubuntuhelp> http://www.n-ix.com/ipesin/translations/howto/lartc/lartc.html || http://lartc.org/
<Nebesniy> !sh
<ubuntuhelp> командная строка является очень мощным инструментом. Гид: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D0%B8%D1%81%D0%BF%D0%BE%D0%BB%D1%8C%D0%B7%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B5_%D1%82%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%BC%D0%B8%D0%BD%D0%B0%D0%BB%D0%B0 а на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<nAgoHaK> ку
<portos> Всем привет.
<portos> make: Цель `all' не требует выполнения команд. - что делаю не так?
<victor0000> portos: ./configure
<portos> в папке нет такого файла
<victor0000> cat README | pastebinit
<victor0000> portos:
<portos> и README тоже нету
<rapidsp> ну чтото там есть? :)
<SergeyIT> секретный проект
<portos> только маке файл
<victor0000> portos: ls
<portos> утилита crunch
<victor0000> portos: ls
<portos> charset.lst  crunch  crunch.1  crunch.c  GPL.TXT  Makefile
<victor0000> cat GPL.TXT | pastebinit
<victor0000> portos:
<portos> victor0000: http://paste.ubuntu.com/608327/
<victor0000> cat Makefile | pastebinit
<SergeyIT> portos, майк файл разбери
<victor0000> portos
<StealthVipera> привет всем
<Dinamic-Adm> ку
<go8765_q> подскажите что значит когда в списке репизиториев появились какие-то странные записи natty? http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0516/h_1305546628_54438aa27d.png
<Dinamic-Adm> а какой у тебя выпуск убунты?
<artus> дык ты ж до натти обнавлялся
<artus> вот и обновился)
<go8765_q> artus: нет. она не может обновиться -http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0516/h_1305546851_c4bd2d7a1d.png
<go8765_q> Dinamic-Adm: у меня сейчас 10.10
<Dinamic-Adm> natty зло чистой воды
<Dinamic-Adm> ты видел 11.04 ? Это тихий ужос
<Dinamic-Adm> эта юнити ...
<SergeyIT> go8765_q, у тебя там пара ппа мавериков осталась
<go8765_q> SergeyIT: это я только что подключил
<SergeyIT> go8765_q, один из способов апгрейда - старое имя дистра поменять на новое имя дистра и сделать...
<go8765_q> SergeyIT:  но после подключения в синаптике я не наблюдаю то что я подключил...
<go8765_q> SergeyIT: читал я про такие апгрейды...
<SergeyIT> go8765_q, так у табя каша получилась
<go8765_q> потом начинаются такие чудеса, что я не стал рисковать...
<artus> go8765_q, датычто?
<SergeyIT> go8765_q, и чудес стало меньше? )
<artus> какие чудеса?
<go8765_q> SergeyIT: дык я руками репы нати не подключал
<SergeyIT> go8765_q, так ты же напрямую деб пакеты ставил.?
<go8765_q> artus: щя поищу ссылку...
<artus> менаеш репы и делаеш дистапгрейд
<artus> ток вырубаеш все левые ппа , и все
<artus> но конечно, если у тя куча всякого Г в /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* то конечно
<go8765_q> artus: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=149838.msg1104176#msg1104176
<artus> Потом запускаешь aptitude, нажимаешь "u", потом shift+U,  потом смотришь конфликты ("e"), если устраивает решение, нажимаешь shift+1 и "g"  <--------- это что за извращенное шаманство?
<go8765_q> artus: вот мои sources http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0516/h_1305547469_a5a6f297b1.png
<go8765_q> там нет даже того что я добавил ... и что показывает синаптик
<artus> go8765_q, grep -vE "^#|^$" /etc/apt/sources.list на пасту покажи
<artus> и ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<artus> туда же
<go8765_q> http://paste.ubuntu.com/608355/
<artus> эмм... у тя 1на репа подключена чтоль?
<go8765_q> со вторым похуже ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/608356/
<artus> или они у тя все в sources.list.d/*
<artus> мда, и как ты этот зоопарк обновить хочеш?
<victor0000> artus: http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0516/h_1305546628_54438aa27d.png
<go8765_q> artus: после установки оригинальных версий должно обновиться?
<artus> go8765_q, вобщем раскоменть родные репы для начала и обнови систему , потом вруби репы натти и обновляйся
<go8765_q> artus: а что с sources.list.d делать ?
<go8765_q> поудалять оттуда всё?
<artus> я бы нафиг поудалял) а т делай ка ктебе нравится )
<artus> victor0000, это при том что у него dtl131-ppa-maverick.list  dtl131-ppa-maverick.list.distUpgrade  foobnix-player-foobnix-maverick.list  какие то остались включенные ? чей то он там намудрил )
<victor0000> find /etc | grep dtl131
<go8765_q> victor0000: ничё не находит
<go8765_q> я уже пробую обновиться...
<victor0000> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:dtl131/ppa
<victor0000> ?
<victor0000> go8765_q:
<victor0000> go8765_q: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D1%83%D0%B4%D0%B0%D0%BB%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B5_pulseaudio
<conan_chief> есть сервер который раздаёт инет, на нёмже DNS сервер. можно ли внести изменения например в днс, так чтобы при обращении
<conan_chief> к примеру к vkontakte.ru
<conan_chief> открывался например google.ru
<conan_chief> ???
<victor0000> conan_chief: nslookup vkontakte.ru 8.8.8.8
<victor0000> 8.8.8.8 днс
<novns> conan_chief, прописать домены на сервере, делов-то
<vdrandom> conan_chief, можно. Вноси.
<vdrandom> conan_chief, а можешь в hosts прописать и не париться
<conan_chief> не если в хостс прописываю то сам сервер переходит на 8.8.8.8 вместо вконтакта
<conan_chief> а остальные куда НЕнадо идут
<vdrandom> в хостс компа
<vdrandom> а не неймсервера
<conan_chief> нет возможности
<vdrandom> наладил тонкие клиенты-то?
<conan_chief> нужно на сервере
<conan_chief> там бы я сделал
<vdrandom> conan_chief, ну тогда вноси изменения в днс
<conan_chief> на полпути дали отбой, нафигачили креплений к потолку и пока стоим
<conan_chief> но я всё равно домучаю потом отпишусь на форуме
<conan_chief> что и как вышло
<victor0000> conan_chief:
<victor0000> нужно на сервере
<victor0000> апаче себе?
<conan_chief> ?
<victor0000> непонял)
<conan_chief> неа не понял
<go8765_q> victor0000: я афк был. а причём пульсаудио?
<victor0000> go8765_q: у тебя форма)
<trancecore> проблемма с ати карточкой, все никак не получается изменить обновления на 75гц и xorg.conf какойто пустой http://paste.pro/1648341 дрова ставил как тут http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=96649.0
<conan_chief> нашёл ещё вариант, через IPtables (например iptables -A FORWARD -p tcp -s torrents.ru -j DROP) а как запретить одному ip в сети ? например 10.0.0.51
<artus> iptables -A FORWARD -p tcp -s 10.0.0.51 -d  torrents.ru -j DROP
<victor0000> conan_chief: iptables -A FORWARD -m string --string "vkontakte.ru" --algo kmp --to 65535 -j DROP
<shenmue> !grub2
<ubuntuhelp> Это дефолтный загрузчик в Ubuntu. Вся информация тут: http://goo.gl/gR60c см. также !grub-splash
<conan_chief> victor0000, я не знаю Iptables. подскажи что за значение 65535 ?
<conan_chief> это правило будет действовать для всех кто подключён к этом усерверу и через него лезет в сеть?
<victor0000> conan_chief: порт до нах
<go8765_q> victor0000:   я не понял последнее сообщения...(
<artus> @kick victor0000 за словами следи
<sharikoff> artus: он поляк из винницы
<sharikoff> по руски практически не говорит
<sharikoff> по русски
<sharikoff> так что это не со зла факт
<artus> sharikoff, й
<sharikoff> q
<artus> ога, ток материтцо умеет? )
<sharikoff> вам хоть кол на голове теши =)
<artus> sharikoff, слушай, вопрос , астериску под 2 сотни клиентов машинка какая по характеристикам нужна?
<conan_chief> когда я примерю правило "iptables -A FORWARD -m string --string "vkontakte.ru" --algo kmp --to 65535 -j DROP" при обращении к вконтакту он его будет "сбрасывать", но сбрасывать у кого ? у всех для кото этот сервер являеться шлюзом ?
<conan_chief> т.е и 10.0.0.31 и 10.0.0.22 и остальные тоже не попадут на "вконтакт" ?
<sharikoff> artus: 3 пня и 512 метров памяти хватит
<artus> sharikoff, вобщем атом с гигом рама пойдеть )
<sharikoff> да
<victor0000> ок
<sharikoff> victor0000: =) привет
<conan_chief> victor0000, я выше перефразировал свой вопрос
<victor0000> conan_chief: неее, я глухой)
<chapt> conan_chief:  повтори он же его не видел ))
<conan_chief> когда я примерю правило "iptables -A FORWARD -m string --string "vkontakte.ru" --algo kmp --to 65535 -j DROP" при обращении к вконтакту он его будет "сбрасывать", но сбрасывать у кого ? у всех для кото этот сервер являеться шлюзом ?
<conan_chief> т.е и 10.0.0.31 и 10.0.0.22 и остальные тоже не попадут на "вконтакт" ?
<conan_chief> *слушайте мне прям стал нравиться канал, заходил сюда периодически когда "пробовал" убунту начиная с версии 6.10
<conan_chief> но такого отношения я тут не видел
<sharikoff> какого?
<sharikoff> =)
<shenmue> хм... а ты vk.com тоже добавишь? и все прокси сервера в мире?
<sharikoff> нет
<victor0000> conan_chief: зачем ип, лучше мак адрес запрещён
<sharikoff> я сделаю сквид прозрачным и нат отрублю
<go8765_P> великий китайский фаервол скопипастить)
<conan_chief> victor0000, хорошо а как по маку запретить через iptables входить на сайт?
<sharikoff> потом накатаю ацл типа dstdomain .vk.com .vkontakte.ru
<sharikoff> и правило
<[Green]> sharikoff: привет, как бот поживает?
<sharikoff> http_access deny all vkontakte
<sharikoff> [Green]: прив.. домены седня спаривал=) не до бота было
<sharikoff> как собсно уже и сделал с вконтактом а так же с одноклассниками
<sharikoff> оставил православный фейсбук =)
<sharikoff> на майл ру запретил метод пост
<sharikoff> шарицца могут -отправлять письма нет
<conan_chief> sharikoff, это в squid'е ? не хотелось бы мутить прозрачные прокси и тд
<[Green]> sharikoff: ты же в курсе, что соц сети зло?
<conan_chief> через iptables это действительно сложно?
<sharikoff> [Green]: бухи не знают фейсбук =))
<sharikoff> conan_chief: хочешь гибкости -придется мутить
<sharikoff> плюсов больше чем минусов
<go8765_P> artus: отключил репы маверика, включил нати и вот что пишет http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0516/h_1305551161_bf05b951a7.png а потом http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0516/h_1305551197_83ffe0a8df.png
<conan_chief> sharikoff, админ который тут всё настраивал (телефонию, vpnЫ и кучу всего) говорил что незя делать прозрачный прокси почемуто
<conan_chief> в текущем конфиге
<chapt> кстати вопрос на засыпку, имеется ли в наличии биллинговая система под линух, желательно с настройкой правил и статистикой по веб интерфейсу, с системой авторизации по ай пи, ну и хранением логов для каждого юзверя, желательно на mysql
<sharikoff> потому что на нем авторизовывать нельзя без правки конфигов
<SergeyIT> go8765_P, это у тебя уже было
<sharikoff> chapt: abills
<sharikoff> точнее без правки исходников
<go8765_P> SergeyIT: просто мне сказали что можно репы нати подключить..
<chapt> sharikoff:  спасибо, ух, она даже под GPL
<victor0000> conan_chief: iptables -A FORWARD -m mac --mac-source 00:22:65:XX:XX:XX -m string --string "vkontakte.ru" --algo kmp --to 65535 -j DROP
<sharikoff> conan_chief: айпитейблс конечно круто
<SergeyIT> go8765_P, так похоже, что перед этим тебе что-то надо почистить и восстановить
<sharikoff> но если у тя абонентов 500 ты каждому будешь мак забивать
<User532[web]> Здравствуйте. Помогите пожалуйста установить драйвер модема под Ubuntu Supported Device Detected ========================= Name: Communication controller: Conexant Systems, Inc. SoftV92 SpeakerPhone SoftRing Modem with SmartSP PCI ID: 14F1:2F30 14F1:205D Needed package: hsfmodem  System Information ================== Distribution: Debian squeeze/sid Kernel version: 2.6.3
<go8765_P> ладн... я забью на это обновление чувствую..
<chapt> sharikoff:  - ты ей пользовался? у них что шейпер платный?
<sharikoff> стояла на фре
<conan_chief> victor0000, ОГРОМЕННОЕ СПАСИБО. у меня два маленьких но значимых вопроса ещё. там куча правил iptables сейчас боюсь чтонибуть поломать. как их можно "забэкапить" и потом востановить?
<sharikoff> на хабре была статейка как под деб прикручивать
<SergeyIT> User532[web], примерно так http://www.spinics.net/lists/linmodem/msg10976.html
<sharikoff> conan_chief: суй в rc.local
<conan_chief> sharikoff, это как ?
<sharikoff> путем записи правил по порядку с помошью клавиатуры тактильным способом
<sharikoff> в файл /etc/rc.local
<doc24> Привет всем
<victor00001> conan_chief: иптаблес всё провериш работает? потом автозагрузка
<doc24> Пробую ставить "жидкие" окна компизом в Убунту студио - не выходит, может кто знает в чем причина?
<conan_chief> victor00001, я не понял.
<conan_chief> *сори)))
<sharikoff> он говорит сначала правила проверь
<redscorpion> люди памагите
<sharikoff> потом суй в автозагрузку
 * sharikoff усиленно помогает
<shenmue>  sharikoff молодец
<redscorpion> sharikoff памаги если можешь
<shenmue> держи пиражок
<XuMuK> ку всем)
<XuMuK> у вас тут весело)
<sharikoff> redscorpion: ты уже может вопрос задашь
 * XuMuK пытаецо телепатически выяснить, что у redscorpion не таг))
<_TomFarr_> Я реп написал про яндекс
<redscorpion> чё делать у мя флэху не определяет???
<XuMuK> отформатировать?
<redscorpion> как???
<chapt> а lsusb что выдает?
<XuMuK> для начала вынь/сунь и запасти выхлоп dmesg | tail
<doc24> Привет Химик
<redscorpion> ну дак чё делать????
<XuMuK> привет Док)
<ur5imw> redscorpion: не видит флеху вообще?
<doc24> дайте послушать реп про яндекс)
<redscorpion> ur5imw да
<ur5imw>    redscorpion  lsusb
<redscorpion> что???
<XuMuK> и dmesg|tail
<XuMuK> в терминале
<chapt> !зфыеу
<redscorpion> дальше
<chapt> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<chapt> redscorpion: заходишь на сайт и постишь с терминала что он тебе выдал
<XuMuK> а дальше покажи нам чо там вылезло...
<ur5imw>  redscorpion: ну она  у тебя уже есть?
<redscorpion> флэху показывает но не определяет
<XuMuK> в каком смысле "неопределяет"?
<chapt> угу, то есть по lsusb  флешка есть, а попробуй вручную примонтировать
<redscorpion> в переходе и на раб столе
<XuMuK> а де паст то?
<redscorpion> chapt а как вручную??
<chapt> mount девайс точка монтирования
<redscorpion> event not found пишет када вводиш !paste
<XuMuK>  ты ссыль на то де ты вставил сюда запасти
<XuMuK> при чом тут !paste
<redscorpion> ты писал
<skai-falkorr> XuMuK: у него нарушены причинно-следственные связи
<portos> у кого получилось заставить работать утилиту pyrit
<XuMuK> redscorpion, ты то что вылезло в терминале, запасть на paste.com
<ur5imw>  к примеру вот так ...    sudo  mount sda3 /media
<XuMuK> и ссылку сюда дай
<shenmue> поддержка файлов размером более 2 GB; в дедбиф пять =)
<XuMuK> skai-falkorr, да видать)
<portos> сколько времени я уже пытаюсь заставить pyrit работать... :-(
<redscorpion> нафиг на паст ком
<redscorpion> залазить???
<shenmue> рпалььно
<shenmue> луче на багрепорт.мекрософт.ком
<chapt> как нафиг, дабы мы могли почитать что у тебя консоль выдала
<redscorpion> дайте ссыль
<chapt> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<XuMuK> жесть
 * chapt  бьется в истерике
<doc24> ))))
<redscorpion> пишет paste.com
<chapt> он тебе написал 3 ссылки
<redscorpion> 2
<chapt> а если третью найду?
<chapt> ой
<redscorpion> lfdfq
 * skai-falkorr запасся попкорном
<XuMuK> skai-falkorr, внатуре он тупит, или тролль?)
<chapt> ну не суть разница по любой из этих ссылок заходишь и туда вставляешь из консоли текст
<chapt> и ссыль потом нам
<redscorpion> у мя не получ можещь пошагово в мгновенное сообш
<redscorpion> запис
<XuMuK> redscorpion, ты в терминале ввел, что тебе говорили?
<chapt> пошагово не могу
<chapt> и в приват ко мне не стоит стучаться
<redscorpion> ясн давай по порядку в мгн сообщ
<victor00001> не
<chapt> смотри выше
<XuMuK> redscorpion, теперь выделяй ето всё, копируй в буфер, иди на http://paste.pro и скопируй туда из буфера... нажми запастить, сохрани ссылку и дай её сюда
<chapt> тебе уже дважды все расписали
<redscorpion> эт после lsusb
<redscorpion> 3 ссылки
<XuMuK> и dmesg | tail
<chapt> зачем 3 - по любой из 3
<chapt> хотя можешь сразу по трем и заодно свое фото
<doc24> ))))
<XuMuK> ыыы
<victor00001>  dmesg | tail -3
<chapt> фото на http://imageshack.us/
<skai-falkorr> делаем ставки, кто дольше всех продержится, пробиваясь через тупость?:)
<chapt> да на троллинг что то смахивает
<doc24> а мне кажется что это не тролль
<redscorpion> вот я зашол и писать всё что у мя выбило
<chapt> ссылку тады давай
<redscorpion> имя писать???
<doc24> ахаха)))
<doc24> ссылку пости
<chapt> угу, скажи его в микрофон, громко, внятно и 3 раза
<artus> подпрывгивая на левой ноге
<redscorpion> у мя ток скачивает
<redscorpion> а ссыль не даёт
<redscorpion> http://paste.pro/1648407
<doc24> что скачиваеТ?
<redscorpion> ну чё
<redscorpion> chapt что дальше???
<redscorpion> аааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааааауууууууууууууууууууууууууууууууууууууууууууууууууууууууууууууууууууууууууу
<artus> @voice redscorpion
<chapt> отлично флешка есть, теперь попробуй монтировать
<redscorpion> как эт сделать???
<chapt> sudo mkdir /mnt/flash
<chapt> sudo mount /dev/sd* /mnt/flash
<chapt> по всей вероятности флешка у тебя sdb1
<chapt> но опять же надо смотреть
<chapt> стоп
<chapt> выведи команду в пасту
<chapt> sudo fdisk -l
<chapt> покажи результат
<chapt> через сайт
<redscorpion> http://paste.pro/1648427
<chapt> sudo mkdir /mnt/flash
<chapt> sudo mount /dev/sdи1  /mnt/flash
<redscorpion> и
<chapt> стоп
<redscorpion> что дальше????????
<chapt> sdb  это твой винт 500 гиг
<redscorpion> да
<chapt> флешка sdc
<SergeyIT> chapt, медитируешь? )
<chapt> и она вообще в системе не определяется
<redscorpion> паходу
<redscorpion> да
<chapt> система не может понять что за файловая система на ней
<redscorpion> да
<chapt> SergeyIT:  ну блин просматривал логи если честно в полглаза, был уверен что sdb  будет
<ur5imw>  gparted
<redscorpion> что делпть???
<artus> букварь читать
<chapt> инфа есть на флешке?
<ur5imw>  форматировать
<redscorpion> да
<redscorpion> wow
<victor00001> redscorpion: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<SergeyIT> покупать новую
<chapt> восстановлением данных из под убунты не занимался
<chapt> может кто еще на канале подскажет
<chapt> формать как знаю
<chapt> форматнуть
<redscorpion> f xnj gjckt ajhvfnf
<redscorpion> а что после форматирования
<Nor8> Кто-нибудь знает консольные команды для изменения частоты или говернора процессора?
<chapt> можно еще вот  поискать если надо данные восстановить
<victor00001> redscorpion: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<chapt> http://yandex.ru/yandsearch?text=%D0%B2%D0%BE%D1%81%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%B8%D1%82%D1%8C+%D0%B4%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%BD%D1%8B%D0%B5+%D0%BD%D0%B0+%D1%84%D0%BB%D0%B5%D1%88%D0%BA%D0%B5+ubuntu&lr=213
<skai-falkorr> Nor8: патч брамина для ускорения производительности?
<victor00001> redscorpion: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit дай сылку
<redscorpion> http://pastebin.com/PxENVK2P
<artus> victor00001, да хорош уже спамить , а вывод вдиска он выше давал
<Nor8> skai-falkorr: Нет, просто команды, патч не нужен.
<chapt> redscorpion а из под винды флешка нормально видится?
<redscorpion> у мя винды нету
<chapt> не понял а на каких разделах у тебя линух стоит?
<chapt> на фате что ли?
<redscorpion> у мя винда недавно полетела
<redscorpion> кароч линукс у мя на 500гб
<redscorpion> диске
<redscorpion> чё дальше???
<chapt> на фат16?????? О_О
<redscorpion> что на фат16???
<chapt> я уже писал что тебе дальше ) либо пробуй восстанавливать данные либо формать флешку
<chapt> у тебя линукс на ФС фат16 стоит?
<redscorpion> я фарматнул
<artus> аххаха
<XuMuK>  sudo mount /dev/sd* /mnt/flash
<artus> я тихо плачу )
<XuMuK> вас кто так учил монтировать флешку? о_О
<redscorpion> вастанавл как
<victor00001> redscorpion: sudo mount /dev/sdb1  /mnt/flash 2>&1 && cd /mnt/flash && ls | pastebinit
<chapt> http://yandex.ru/yandsearch?text=%D0%B2%D0%BE%D1%81%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%B8%D1%82%D1%8C+%D0%B4%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%BD%D1%8B%D0%B5+%D0%BD%D0%B0+%D1%84%D0%BB%D0%B5%D1%88%D0%BA%D0%B5+ubuntu&lr=213
<XuMuK> redscorpion, sudo mount /dev/sdc/ /mnt/flash
<chapt> почитай, может найдешь как, сам лично не восстанавливал посему не знаю
<XuMuK> victor00001, а не sdc у него флешка?
<chapt> victor00001: sdc
<chapt> посмотри
<redscorpion> ну чё???
<chapt> http://bredcompmaniak.blogspot.com/2010/04/blog-post.html - по восстановлению
<XuMuK> <redscorpion> http://pastebin.com/PxENVK2P жеееееееесть
<chapt> прочти, может поможет
<XuMuK> artus, я только увидил))*
<redscorpion> ясн
<victor00001> redscorpion: sudo mount /dev/sdc  /mnt/flash 2>&1 && cd /mnt/flash && ls | pastebinit
<artus> XuMuK, ему сначала надо sudo mount /dev/hands && sudo mount /dev/brain
<XuMuK> redscorpion, тебе надо переустановить убунту, или чо у тебя)
<XuMuK> redscorpion, када будешь выбирать тип файловой системы, поставь ext4
<Nor8> Из под винды,видать, ставил Убунту
<chapt> XuMuK: - пусть так посидит, убьет когда систему потом нормально переставит, с норм фс, норм свап разделом )
<redscorpion> эт где нан ставить ext4
<XuMuK> artus, ну парень наверн первый раз с винды на линукс сел) не знакомо ему ничо из етих страшных сокращщений, кроме NTFS))
<XuMuK> гг
<chapt> а это к XuMuK, он у нас гуру ФС :) он тебе все по ним расскажет )
<artus> как бы так сказать, он сейчас улетит на сутки читать правила канала
<chapt> artus: за что?
<artus> пункт 2.6
<chapt> правил он не нарушает пока что, явно
<redscorpion> ну
<chapt> а где тут флуд или жаргон?
<XuMuK> redscorpion, читай http://goo.gl/LBcAv , на выбор...
<artus> chapt, ты хочеш поспрорить? :)
<artus> "..а также намеренно искажать слова"
<chapt> artus:  а вы с какой целью интересуетесь?
<redscorpion> лан я офф
<XuMuK> artus, ето называецо докапаццо)
<Nor8> )))
<XuMuK> artus, раньше только мва етим грешил, а последнее время вы чо многие идете по его стопам...
<artus> XuMuK, это называетцо "нан, лан, эт..." и остальной безсвязный бред
<SergeyIT> redscorpion, тебе  полезно мурзилку почитать для начала
<XuMuK> ну, про нан согласен
<XuMuK> SergeyIT, да он свалил уже)
<SergeyIT> не заметил (
<Slimmy> Всем привет! Нужна помощь :) Имеется файл .doc, который отображается в Ubuntu неправильной кодировкой. При открытии через OpenOffice отображается сообщение, что файл не найден. Нужно прям срочно его открыть.
<chapt> да ладно все когда то такими были.
<Slimmy> И да, встречный вопрос... Можно ли, как-нибудь поменять кодировку?
<Slimmy> Все, вопрос решился сам собой. Нужно было поменять расширение.
<victor00001> Slimmy:  txt2pdbdoc
<Slimmy> victor00001: Это чего такое?
<victor00001> Slimmy: терминал встав
<victor00001> Slimmy:  iconv -l
<admin-skif-biz> народ. скрипт sh в cronе не запускается.. Чего ему не хватает (кроме прав)
<admin-skif-biz> строка  */5 * * * * /home/skif/bot.sh
<BasicXP> может /home/skif/./bot.sh ?
<admin-skif-biz> попробую. А веперид sh указывать не надо?
<admin-skif-biz> фигасе очепятался
<BasicXP> чего? xD
<BasicXP> а понял
<BasicXP> вроде бы нет
<BasicXP> ты не шифруешь домашнюю папку?
<admin-skif-biz> да вроде тоже.. по умолчанию sh .. нет, не шифрую. Все обычно
<BasicXP> chmod +x bot.sh делал?
<SergeyIT> admin-skif-biz, пустая строка вконце есть?
<admin-skif-biz> просто в командере указал ему 755
<BasicXP> ясн
<admin-skif-biz> даже две пустых строки
<admin-skif-biz> ладно, подождем срабатывания
<admin-skif-biz> делаю пиналку icq-bota , что на компе стоит.. Буду с дачи им управлять
<Guest8303> Ребят, не поможете с настройкой бубунту криворукому кулхацкеру?
<vdrandom> кулхацкеру - нет.
<vdrandom> а вобще
<vdrandom> !ask | Guest8303
<ubuntuhelp> Guest8303: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Guest8303> А просто криворукому? =)
<rapidsp> ставь вместо бубунту ubuntu
<Guest8303> Ок, не отображается индикатор вкл/выкл тачпада, чо делать? Абанта 11,04
<Guest8303> Гном, включаю/выключаю тачпад кнопочкой рядом с ним
<Fredy_BackSlash> Здравствуйте, есть такой вопрос, заинтересовала такая утилита pastebinit интерестно а есть подобные утилиты для бинарных файлов или изображений?
<artus> Fredy_BackSlash, http://itmages.ru/
<artus> Fredy_BackSlash, а потом scrot -s -q 99 '%Y-%m-%d--%s_$wx$h_scrot.jpg' -e  'cp $f /home/artus/images/$f  && itmages-upload $f && rm -f $f' | xclip -filter ))
<Fredy_BackSlash> artus: в репозитории?
<shenmue> бинарник уже файлообменик или фтп шник
<artus> угу, там репа дае еть в ппа
<artus> и плагин для наутилуса )
<artus> Fredy_BackSlash, http://itmages.ru/info/tools
<Fredy_BackSlash> artus: не впечатлило, да и я так понял у них только в виде плагинов, а из консольного только перловый скрипт
<XuMuK> почему у меня после установки хрома и сноса хромиума фф стал ссылки открывать?
<XuMuK> никто не в курсе?)
<shenmue> дефолт
<shenmue> а что?
<XuMuK> де?
<shenmue> система -параметры - предпочитаемые приложения
<XuMuK> ага, спс)
<skai-falkorr> http://www.bugaga.ru/uploads/posts/2008-06/1212675919_7f161a1f7a28fe80ad7734a020581990_full.jpg
<trancecore> кто знает как на ati карточке 75гц прикрутить?
<shenmue> !ati
<ubuntuhelp> Руководство установки драйвера для видеокарты ATI: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/установка_драйвера_ati (eng): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI См так же: World of Warcraft с картами ATI: !ati-wow
<trancecore> неподходит тот вариант
<shenmue> ати такая ати
<trancecore> да ппц это!
<trancecore> раньше все получалось а щас делаю тоже самое и 0 эффекта
<doc24> получится
<doc24> главное идти
<doc24> почему компизом жидкие окна не ставятся в Убунту студио 11.04?
<Zalexi> всем привет
<Zalexi> кто-нибудь знает как проверить скорость интернета из консоли (терминала)?
<shenmue> скачать что нибуть
<artus> Zalexi, iperf
<Zalexi> shenmue: скачать - не получится
<Zalexi> artus: там ключи надо вводить, а я не знаю
<artus> iperf -h не?
<Zalexi> artus: я пока только осваиваю терминал. надо срочно (я на квартире у клиента). пожалуйста, подскажи ключи.
<artus> iperf -s запускаеш сервер, iperf  -c ip конектишся к серверу
<Zalexi> нет, у него просто домашний комп, без сервера. зайти через броузер на speedtest.com не может.
<Zalexi> подозрение, что инет очень медленный, а вот проверить не знаю как, чтобы не из броузера
<artus> зайди на http://speedtest.net/ )
<Zalexi> artus: я опечатался *net. ... не может зайти
<All-knowing> привет
<All-knowing> Подскажите кто знает,  ведется лог попыток ввести пароль при заблокированом экране?
<artus> ведетцо
<artus> cat /var/log/auth.log |grep логин
<All-knowing> artus:  это здорово, а где он лежит?
<artus> угадай )
<SergeyIT> ))
<All-knowing> Я знаю где лежат логи
<Zalexi> All-knowing: /var/log/auth.log
<Zalexi> artus: с инетом никак?
<artus> Zalexi, ну что значит с интетом никак, малоли что у тя там такое , пинги то хоть куда нить идут?
<Zalexi> идут к гуглу. я имел ввиду, что из консоли никак не узнать реальную скорость инет-соединения? аж как-то странно. вроде как Линукс из терминала вышел и должны быть какие-то косманды для измерения,а везде советуют - просто зайти на сайт через бра
<Zalexi> узер и замерить.
<SergeyIT> может wget
<artus> я меряю iperf'ом )
<johnny2k> links ?
<All-knowing> Всем спасибо,  с логом разобрался
<Zalexi> SergeyIT: скоррее всего так ибудет, что-то типа  time wget
<Zalexi> artus: ну это если у тебя есть сервер, а мне где взять? :(
<keros> здрасте. у меня раздел с /home каким то чудом перемонтировался на file:///media/5df51e66-a3d1-4a99-9739-c431f459d67f   как это можно поправить?
<artus> keros, оторвать чуду руки по самые уши чтоб больше так не делал)
<keros> artus, в том то и дело, что раньше все хорошо было, а ша мне выдал "на диске осталось 33Мб"
<keros> 300*
<keros> (я с диском не игрался:) )
 * trancecore победил ati карточку, охохох сколько нервных клеток ушло
<All-knowing> ***trancecore   Совсем победил? Или заработала?
<SergeyIT> trancecore, теперь говорит, что она НВидиа? )
<skai-falkorr> >> ATI такое ATI
<skai-falkorr> >а что с АТИ не так?
<skai-falkorr> на ней не работают драйвера от nvidia...
<skai-falkorr> (С) LOR
<garry-78> Всем здрасть!
<trancecore> та она мне 2 дня душу грызла....  со своим отказам изменить частоту обновления
<shenmue> skai =)
<shenmue> да это большой недостаток
<keros> так это....что мне с диском то?
<shenmue> !ati
<ubuntuhelp> Руководство установки драйвера для видеокарты ATI: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/установка_драйвера_ati (eng): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI См так же: World of Warcraft с картами ATI: !ati-wow
<Alagos> Добрый вечер. Подскажите, как русифицировать squirrelmail? В настройках русскую локаль я уже прописал ru_RU, но она все равно не отображается. Написано что нужно скачать пакет locales-all, но он только упоминается, в репах его нет. Какой
<Alagos> пакет нужен для русского языка в белко-почте?
<redscorpion> Люди помогите
<shenmue> http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/Снимок-Терминал-1.png хы
<shenmue> это как так?
<redscorpion> у мя на компе флэху не определяет что делать
<Alagos> shenmue: я только что посмотрел что в самой белке есть пакет squirrelmail-locales но это что то не то...
<shenmue> да это убунту со своими репами достала уже
<shenmue> половина не пашет половина шняги. и половины нет зависимостей
<a931bw> hi all
<a931bw> kak nastroit' russkiy?
<a931bw> v tty
<jod[web]> ребят срочно нужна помощь( не могу смонтировать изо файл(
<jod[web]> убунта 11.04
<shenmue> !mount
<ubuntuhelp> mount — утилита для монтирования файловых систем. Пример: mount /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom или mount -t vfat -o iocharset=utf8,codepage=866 /dev/sd<буква>1 /mnt/usb . См. также !fstab !isomount.
<shenmue> !isomount
<ubuntuhelp> Для монтирования образов дисков можно воспользоваться утилитой furiusisomount или апплетом на панель http://bit.ly/exEvil
<jod[web]> !isomount
<jod[web]> пишет ошибку монтирования
<jod[web]> пробовал как руками так и через проги
<jod[web]> изошник рабочий (друг сейчас с него на "окошках" ставит игру)
<jod[web]> одна из прог сказала что не возможно монтировать мультизагрузочный изо обра
<jod[web]> *образ
<Alagos> shenmue: ппц... почистился кеш и оно само стало русским)
<shenmue> грац
<shenmue> а ты кто?
<shenmue> какой кэш? оО
<doc24> может и мне почистить кэш и окна жидкими станут?)))
<Slukin> кстати, кто-нибудь скажет, как чистить кэш и прочие временные файлы в убунту?
<Slukin> и еще, есть ли реестр или что-нибудь на это похожее в убунту, и какими средствами можно проверять на ошибки Ось
<Slukin> если что не так, извините ламера... я только начинаю ближе знакомиться с убунту
<funkypunky> всем привет))
<M94> Привет
<stolzus> Slukin: ошибки проверять не надо. для очистки кэша и прочих простых настроек поставь ubuntu tweak и не парься
<Slukin> а ошибок в системе нет?)
<M94> есть
<Slukin> или это прерогатива вынь дос?
<M94> система сама найдет их
<funkypunky> подскажите плиз , как вернуть значек блютуз , там де часики. а то я пол года назад удалил а как востановить не знаю((
<Slukin> тогда подскажите вот такую вещь
<Slukin> задаю этот вопрос здесь время от времени в разных вариациях
<M94> или fsck
<funkypunky> blutz установлен
<Slukin> у меня веб-камера конфликтует с 3джи модемом от Мегафона
<Slukin> и еще этот модем у меня может конфликтовать с флешками и юсби ресивером от мышки
<Slukin> время от времени
<ampiryan> funkypunky: Система -> Параметры -> Bluetooth - Отображать значек
<funkypunky> а когда хочу запустить менеджер устройств блютуз пишет "Демон Bluez не запущен, менеджер Blueman не может продолжать работу."
<ampiryan> ну так запусти его
<M94> sudo /etc/init.d/bluetooth
<M94> djn nfr
<M94> вот так
<funkypunky> ampiryan там стоит галочка а еще написана что "к вашему компу не подключен не один блютус адаптер"
<funkypunky> ща попробую
<ampiryan> к чему бы это? =))
<stolzus> Slukin: у самого 3G модем, никаких проблем не возникало
<Slukin> ну вот... с самого начала проблемы, то одна, то другая
<Slukin> неужели вообще никаких?
<stolzus> какая ubuntu?
<Slukin> какой модем и какая ОСЬ? у меня убунту 10.10 модем Мегафон Е 173
<funkypunky> попробовал  и start  всеравно не работает
<M94> а пакеты установлены?
<M94> и все ли
<ampiryan> funkypunky: бида, так включен ли аддаптер?
<nexxxt> ку
<funkypunky> а как включить?
<funkypunky> ку
<ampiryan> funkypunky:  ну у меня usb адаптер, он включается как только вставишь. А тебя какой?
<stolzus> Slukin: у меня 10.10, модель 1550
<Slukin> может эта модель лучше
<nexxxt> должон робить
<funkypunky> а у мня встроеный в нет бук, и раньше он работал, потом я его как-то убрал)) а теперь он понадобился) но он не работает
<ampiryan> как ты можешь убрать встроенный адаптер?
<nexxxt> я вот думаю как его в ноут интегрировать
<nexxxt> в биосе посмотри
<nexxxt> наверняка там отрубил
<funkypunky> ну я что-то сделал чтоб небло значечка
<funkypunky> оки гляну
<funkypunky> очень  может бвть
<funkypunky> всем спасибо
<Slukin> а я уже устал... сначала долго настраивал, потом модем переключил в режим "Только модем", отключив все примочки дополнительные, потом О-ЛЯ... все заработало!!! Никаких конфликтов... и пару дней назад начал мне выдавать... то одно, то другое, конфликты с вебко
<doc24> ой
<stolzus> Slukin: а каким образом у тебя конфликты возникают?
<stolzus> Slukin: после установки пакета usb-modeswitch вроде как всё хорошо работает :)
<Slukin> установлен этот пакет
<Slukin> вроде система пишет, что установлен
<Slukin> как его поставить?
<stolzus> ну а конфликты то как проявляются
<stolzus> через синаптик
<Slukin> может проверить? я пробовал sudo ap-get usb-modeswitcher
<shenmue> !flash
<ubuntuhelp> Чтобы найти 64-битный Flash-плеер - http://goo.gl/QAgNy Обычный - пакет flashplugin-nonfree. Чтобы исправить тормоза в полноэкранном и простом режиме - http://goo.gl/mtnmP
<Legal> какой визуал язык программирования есть для ubuntu?
<Slukin> блин, у меня отвалился интернет вот, что я писал (2011-05-16 23:49:31) Slukin: вроде система пишет, что установлен
<Slukin> (2011-05-16 23:49:36) Slukin: как его поставить?
<Slukin> (2011-05-16 23:50:08) Slukin: может проверить? я пробовал sudo ap-get usb-modeswitcher
<stolzus> Slukin: да стоит он у тебя скорее всего, в синаптике посмотри
<r1za4> всем привет
<stolzus> Slukin: каким образом у тебя конфликты то происходят?
<r1za4> я сново тут
<Slukin> они выше описаны
<Slukin> usb устройства не определяются или отпадают вовсе, как вебка
<r1za4> администрация есть?
<r1za4> здесь
<Slukin> как мне задать поиск в синаптике?
<stolzus> Slukin: в строке там начинай набирать сверху справа
<Legal> Slukin:   в верху место для ввода поискового слова
<Slukin> нет, какую поисковую фразу? поробовал modeswitcher результат нулевой
<stolzus> -er
<Legal> usb
<stolzus> или usb, да
<stolzus> Slukin: может у тебя дело не в модеме, и ничего не конфликтует, а дело в usb
<Slukin> то есть?
<stolzus> ну ты говоришь, что у тебя usb устройства выпадают
<stolzus> может они и без модема бы выпадали
<Slukin> нет, без модема работаю прекрасно, сейчас я дома работаю от адсл, так все замечательно и на вин7 тоже проблем нет в этом плане
<Slukin> а свитчер я не нашел в синаптике
<Slukin> как он там должен быть указан?
<stolzus> -er
<Slukin> попробовал искать usb -er ничего не вижу... во втором случае показывает, что установлен только один какой-то пакет libgpg-error0
<Legal> так установи - переустанови...
<Legal> пакеты
<r1za4> странно а это на кко устройстве у вас траблы?
<Slukin> напишите, пожалуйста, мне доходчиво на пальцах, как это сделать
<r1za4> PC или book?
<Slukin> бук
<r1za4> хм у меня все фанит кроме вебки )
<Legal> - выбрать - отметить галочками в синоптике :) - а лучше в диспетчере программ
<r1za4> пока не настроил еще
<Slukin> что выбрать? и где диспетчер программ? т.е. центр обновлений?
<r1za4> вообще нужно главный акет найти или знать как он там называется а он зависмости сам предложит
<stolzus> Slukin: без "er". ты его свтчером называешь
<r1za4> все молчу)
<Legal> Центр Приложений - в меню Приложения
<r1za4> админы помогите мне,я хоу общатся
<Slukin> блин, я понимаю, что вам смешно))) но мне очень надо разобраться
<Slukin> зашел в центр приложений
<Legal> введи - в поиск USB - выбери нужную прогу и установи...
<Slukin> ввел, а какая прога нужная?))) извините, конечно, я не прикалываюсь... так все плохо
<Legal> что подключаешь через usb?
<Slukin> модем, ресивер, шлешки
<Slukin> принтеры
<r1za4> нужно для всго свой вход
<Slukin> картридеры
<Slukin> usb хабы
<Slukin> вроде все вспомнил
<victor0000> Slukin: wvdialconf
<victor0000> Slukin: вывод покажи
<victor0000> Slukin: wvdialconf | pastebinit
<Slukin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/608562/
<victor0000> Slukin: какая модем модел?
<Slukin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/608563/
<Slukin> Е173
<Slukin> от Мегафон
<Slukin> название выговорить сложно
<victor0000> Slukin: lsusb | pastebinit
<Slukin> e173 huawei
<Sergey_IT> http://www.google.ru/search?q=e173+huawei&submit=%D0%9F%D0%BE%D0%B8%D1%81%D0%BA&sitesearch=ubuntu.ru&hl=ru
<Slukin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/608564/
<Slukin> я уже не один форум излазил... и настроил, какое-то время работал, сейчас уже не знаю что делать, к вам пришел в надежде на решение проблемы
 * Sergey_IT пошел кушать грибочки соленые )
<ferrer3> Как убрать из области уведомлений иконку с обновлениями (восклицательный знак) ?
<nexxxt> отключи обновления
<mrbogdan> А мне интересно как в pidgin сделать так чтобы всегда заходить в комнату эту а не каждый раз вводить название.
<mrbogdan> а всё нашел
<mrbogdan> Так и каждый раз мне бот пишеь мол я не зарестрирован, хотя на форуме зарегистрировался убунту или не на форуме надо)
<victor0000> ferrer3: ps ax | grep update | pastebinit
<stolzus> mrbogdan: на сервере надо
<mrbogdan> а ссылку можно?
<ferrer3> Благодарю, Виктор.
<Slukin> вы не забыли про меня?
<Slukin> есть решение?
<ur5imw> mrbogdan: получается?
<mrbogdan> еки(
<mrbogdan> нет
<mrbogdan> не могу понять где именно регить себя
<victor0000> Slukin: boe uekb
<ur5imw> ..... в описании подробно описано
<victor0000> Slukin: ищу гугли*
<mrbogdan> а вот вроде гашел
<mrbogdan> как то так
<mrbogdan> msg nickserv REGISTER <password> <email>
<mrbogdan> через терминал
<redscorpion> какая командя для определения флэхи????
<ur5imw> redscorpion:  что опять неопределяется?
<redscorpion> также флэха не показывает
<mrbogdan> bash: /msg: Нет такого файла или каталога - - пишет это
<redscorpion> эт кому???
<mrbogdan>  ur5imw
<XuMuK> <mrbogdan> не через терминал, а в клиенте irc ето введи
<stolzus> mrbogdan: ты прикалываешься? это в чате надо вводить
<XuMuK> то есть прям тут
<mrbogdan> че правда?
<stolzus> а лучше в окне сервера
<mrbogdan> хех))
<Aceler> Можно в окне никсерва
<Aceler> Чтобы в случае опечатки пароль не улетел не туда.
<stolzus> чтобы случайно не забыть скобочку и не пропалить пароль :)
<mrbogdan> ок тогда закономерныый вопрос где в этой строчке msg nickserv REGISTER <password> <email> -- непосредственно сам ник вводить надо
<redscorpion> ur5imw чё вводить
<redscorpion> ????
<redscorpion> XuMuK памаги чё вводить када флэху неопределяет????
<victor0000> Slukin:  sudo apt-get install usb-modeswitch
<XuMuK> mrbogdan, ник будет тот зареген, от которого ты щас сидишь
<redscorpion> ААААААААААААААААААААААААААААУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУ
<stolzus> сейчас кого-то забанят
<XuMuK> redscorpion, тебе вапще надо линукс переустановить... флешка ето наименьшая из твоих проблем
<XuMuK> додумацо надо линукс ставить на NTFS/FAT...
<redscorpion> как винду установить если у мя graph летит када установишь???
<XuMuK> а кто те чо про винду говорил щас? о_О
<redscorpion> лан
<XuMuK> а вапще да, лучше на винде и сиди
<shenmue> винда рулит
<shenmue> ^_^
<Anton9814> но иногда руль ломается
<ur5imw> redscorpion:  я не следил за разговором  что ты там наделал?
<shenmue> ну да... вопрос куда остается открытым
<mrbogdan> Хм, интересно, зарегил ник, активировал его, но при заходе в канал всё равно пишет мол ник зарегь..
<stolzus> mrbogdan: почту проверь
<mrbogdan> уже
<mrbogdan> и там была строчка я ей спил и вставил тем самым активировал
<mrbogdan> ник
<ur5imw> mrbogdan:  разберешься:) ....
<mrbogdan> надеюсь, я дотошный)
<ur5imw>  там ты что то упустил, что именно? незнаю
<mrbogdan> толи я такой тугой то ли .... (22:53:32) NickServ: (notice) You are already logged in as mrbogdan. ну как так если я логгин а бот пишет опять мол регся
<mrbogdan> Или он так все время пишет когда в канал заходишь?)
<mrbogdan> т.е. 2 окошко открывается и там его каракули
<shenmue> ну ппц
<mrbogdan> Ладно фиг с ним, 2. проблемка в pidgin народ мне пишет по icq иероноифами реально исправить? т.е. прикрутить шрифты или не в них дело
<shenmue> создали конфу посвященную убунту
<stolzus> mrbogdan: погугли. это в кодировке трабла
<shenmue> через пять минут гентушники стали обсуждать emerge
<mrbogdan> ок
<shenmue> везде пролезут оО
<stolzus> mrbogdan: там выставить надо cp-1251, посмотри вобщем
<mrbogdan> интересно почему не могу папку создать на диске) который отдал под пользовательские файлы)
<shenmue> а файл можешь?
<stolzus> прав доступа нет
<mrbogdan> надо себя в root добавить правильно?
<shenmue> нет
<mrbogdan> хм
<opylk> Ребята, помогите. Я запустил скайп, свернул его, иконка должна висеть в трэе. Скайп и висит в трэе как положено, но иконка скайпа размером в 1 пиксель. Такой баг на классической убунту 11.04 (не Unity). Думаю, это проблема известная. Как вы ее решили?
<stolzus> opylk: 1. скайп не нужен
<stolzus> opylk: 2. http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=150739.0
<opylk> stolzus: спасибо за инфу, мне скайп нужен)
<akaWolf> stolzus: почему скайп не нужен?
<stolzus> akaWolf: потому что джаббер есть. скайп только если по необходимости (общаться с клиентом, к примеру)
<novns> скайп вреден, но нужен
<stolzus> да и его сольют может вскоре, вдобавок
<akaWolf> stolzus: а если двое близких людей разлучены расстоянием?
<stolzus> SIP, Jingle
<stolzus> гуглотолк :)
<akaWolf> на чем сидит большинство пользователей?
<akaWolf> правильно, на скайпе
<stolzus> на стуле :)
<akaWolf> и его не сольют. макс -- купят, но он останется
<shenmue> на ганджобасе
<novns> akaWolf, большинство - на телефоне
<akaWolf> Skype более популярен
<novns> скайп популярен, потому что умеет звонить на телефон
<stolzus> сольют клиент для линукса, весьма вероятно
<novns> и именно поэтому джаббер никогда не вырастет до такого масштаба популярности
<novns> разве что гугль что-нибудь прикрутит к своему гугльталку
<stolzus> кстати, да
<Nor8> Скайп как и винда, популярен, но есть альтернатива
<novns> да, простой телефон
<stolzus> насчёт звонков на телефон - истинная правда
<stolzus> но я предпочитаю обычный мобильник :)
<Nor8> Так и другие сип-телеыонв позволяют на обычные телефоны звонить
<Nor8> телефоны* )))
<novns> работающего варианта пока не видал
<Sergey_IT> и как мы раньше жили...
<novns> это как ситуация со звукозаписью в линупсе
<novns> есть уже с десяток daw, но ни одного рабочего варианта
<stolzus> не пользовал на лине звукозапись
<novns> приходится винду держать
<stolzus> под виндой баловался вот, а тут нет что-то
<Nor8> novns: Экига, венгофон не работают с обычными?
<opylk> SIP это типо скайпа?
<opylk> с видеосвязью?
<stolzus> кстати, gnu сейчас что-то VoiP сервисы активней стали двигать. может родят что
<stolzus> opylk: можно и так сказать
<opylk> мне видеосвязь нужна, бесплатная
<opylk> )
<stolzus> я давно ещё настраивал звуковую связь на джаббере
<stolzus> и видео даже было
<opylk> видео???
<opylk> как??
<stolzus> только от друга. меня он не видел
<opylk> ))
<stolzus> у меня с камерой что-то было. косяк
<opylk> интересно, есть скайп-транспорт))
<opylk> ?
<shenmue> нету
<opylk> да это так, мечты)
<shenmue> если бы был хоть какой то стандарт на видео связь то возможно
<pahan> как к удаленному рабочему столу в ubuntu подключиться?
<novns> Nor8, а сервера публичные уже есть?
<Nor8> opylk: Экига и гуглталк ыидеосвязь предоставляют
<shenmue> но даже при стандартах всем что то насрать на них и каждая компания хочет навязать свое
<opylk> Экига?
<Nor8> novns: Для экиги?
<novns> ну да
<opylk> ок, сейчас посмотрю
<novns> у меня нет sip-сервера
<Nor8> opylk: ekiga
<novns> у меня нет свободной телефонной линии, чтоб что-то изобретать
<Nor8> novns: Не проверял, не могу сказать
<novns> Nor8, так у скайпа в том и преимущество, что они уже всё сделали
<Nor8> novns: Пользуй скайп, Балмер на днях сказал, что вроде ничего менять не будут
<novns> если надо позвонить в америку, например, тебе не надо платить за международную связь
<novns> потому что там уже стоит сервер и уже настроен
<novns> если кто-то сделает такую сеть, совместимую с опенсурсными протоколами, тогда скайп не будет нужен
<shenmue> так щас самое время на этом раскрутится
<opylk> по Ekiga можно тоже звонить бесплатно?
<novns> shenmue, там затраты, которые могут только корпорации осилить
<novns> плюс телефонщики ещё очень недовольны
<shenmue> ну рэд хэт плюс гугол
<Nor8> novns: Есть такая американская прога как Voxox, аналог скайпа, только мультипротокольный, тоже все умеет и везде звонит.
<opylk> Nor8: Voxox платен?
<Nor8> novns: И асю умеет, и звонки на обычные и сервер у них в США )))
<Nor8> бесплатный
<novns> ну хорошо
<novns> надо будет посмотреть
<Nor8> opylk: За звонки на обычные как в скайпе, свой тариф
<opylk> Nor8: это нормально
<opylk> Nor8: А вы его использовали?
<Nor8> opylk: Я им пользовался пару раз, вполне норм
<shenmue> пока счет не пришел? =)
<opylk> А на скайп можно бесплатно звонить?
<opylk> с вококс
<Nor8> shenmue: Он под вину и мак, стояла винда, пробовал, а сейчас и даром не нужен
<Nor8> opylk: Зайди на сайт, да почитай. Что ты все как в гостях у дедушки, расскажи, да покажи!
<opylk> jr
<opylk> ok
<Nor8> Хваленое 38-ое ядро опять зависло ))))
<opylk> облом, версии для линухи нет
<shenmue> 2.6.35-28-generic-ck  =)
<shenmue> с патчами для десктопа
<shenmue> виртуал бокс только не ставится =(
<Nor8> shenmue: Что за -ск?
<shenmue> понятия не имею
<shenmue> назвали ядро цэ ка =)
<Nor8> shenmue: И откуда патч?
<shenmue> эм... ща
<Nor8> shenmue: Нашел?
<shenmue> да
<shenmue> копипастта из за гаджима глючить ппц
<shenmue> когда ж починят а то рельно уже ....
<shenmue> https://launchpad.net/~mauro-andreolini/+archive/ubuntu-kernel-bfq тут какое то ядро патченное. чорт знает что это сидел пять минут особо не вдоваясь
<shenmue> https://launchpad.net/~chogydan/+archive/ppa а это то что у меня. разницы тоже не чую
<SAN_i> всем вечер добрый)
<Nor8> shenmue: Не старая там версия?
<shenmue> есть еще ведро Liquorix. можешь нагуглить
<shenmue> и еще где то репы встречал. там обычные ядра но только вся экзотика выпилина.
<Nor8> shenmue: Посмотрим,что ликерикс ))))
<shenmue> смотри главное что бы модули под них сразу собирались. cdemu вбокса или дров к примеру
<Nor8> shenmue: Ставлю по мануалу, он короткий, особых инчтрукций нет
<shenmue> эм... принести жертву ктулху и повыть на луну сделал?
<Nor8> Не язычник и не сатанист, мне это не близко )))
<Nor8> Все, поставил. щас вернусь ))
<shenmue> чую помер
<Sergey_IT> жди реаинкарнации
<shenmue> о
<Sergey_IT> и под тем же именем
<Nor8> shenmue: Не катит твой ликерикс )))
<shenmue> это не мое
<JoD[web]> Всем добрый вечер:)
<vdrandom> йо
<shenmue> http://www.welinux.ru/post/5429/ у Liquorix тоже куча клонов
<ambal> q2qll)
<ambal> !log
<ubuntuhelp> Логи канала #ubuntu-ru, можно найти на http://logs.ubuntu.ru либо на http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/ Графики активности пользователей можно найти тут: http://logs.ubuntu.ru/graph/
<JoD[web]> никто не пробовал запустить  brink под вайном?)
<ambal> после перепада напряжения, т.е. ребута убунту 11.04 терь не запускается banshee, как починить?(
<ambal> пишет произошла критическая ошибка
<ambal> мне уже давал кто-то когда-то ссылку на баг, в комментах которого была инструкция, как его исправить, ща не найду его(
<shenmue> в recovery может выбрать режим проверки пакетов или как то так
<ambal> shenmue: ты мне?)
<shenmue> да
<ambal> shenmue: я уже нашёл в логах ссылку на баг, где написано, как исправить, спс) надо с базой там что-то сделать, заменить её на дефолтную чтоли, как я понял
<go8765_P> я тут посмотрел свой autostart.sh  и не могу понять что-то... как правильно : sleep 25s && xxkb & или sh -c "sleep 10 && conky" & ?
<shenmue> Nor8,
<shenmue> http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/Снимок-23.png то что я про модули говорил
<shenmue> чот у меня вбокс ни на одном ядре не пашет. и 3 версии пробывал.
<novns> shenmue, там же сказано, как исправить
<novns> поставить linux-headers
<shenmue> оно есть
<novns> тогда странно
<novns> а откуда виртуалбокс?
<novns> штатный,
<novns> ?
<shenmue> и штаный и из ппа и ose
<Nor8> shenmue: Сорри, отходил
<Nor8> shenmue: Тут такой момент, что выгоднее тем же кернелчеком собирать, но та сборка не патчит аппармор и он криво работает на 38-ом, а сам патч еще не написали.
<shenmue> novns, тем более дрова собрались же. без хедерс никак
<Nor8> Кстати, есть разница между работой аппармора и селинукса в Убунту?
<Nor8> Смысл ставить селинукс есть вообще, хуже не будет?
<shenmue> хм
<shenmue> dkms поставил. вот чота компилица для вбокса
<shenmue> для ck ядра уже провалилась сборка
<Nor8> shenmue:В смысле провалилась?
<shenmue> fail
<shenmue> опять модуль вбокса не собрался для всех ядер
<[koshka]> привет товарищи
<Nor8> ку
<stolzus> добрый вечер, гражданка кошка
<[koshka]> как у вас тут дела обстоят? что нового в убунту ?
<Nor8> Все сломано
<stolzus> все валят на xfce и lxde
<stolzus> паника и разбой царят в царстве Шатлворта
<shenmue> дидбиф пятый
<Nor8> stolzus: Факт, сам переехал на Хубунту )))
<Nor8> stolzus: Хотя и поставил потом гном 2-ой минимал )))
<shenmue> что то человек космолет силы разбросал на всякую фигню
<stolzus> Nor8: аналогично :)
<Nor8> stolzus: И Хубунту приятно удивил )))
<stolzus> хорошая штука, только привыкнуть надо :)
<[koshka]> я себе тоже поставила хубунту
<Nor8> stolzus: Да там и привыкать нечего, все тоже самое почти
<[koshka]> ну че то вообще лень так че то делать (
<Nor8> [koshka]: ))
<[koshka]> тут сессия через 2 недели
<Maratich> доброй ночи
<[koshka]> ку
<Maratich> люди, вы запускали boson NetSim в Ubuntu?
<Mourat> приветы
<stolzus> Nor8: я не смог сначала найти как убрать скругление у окон. это меня жестоко разочаровало
<Mourat> ни у кого проксика рабочего не завалялось? пару файлов на ftp скинуть надо
<Maratich> vload.net ?
<Maratich> типа такого нужен прокси
<Maratich> ?
<Maratich> или он не по фтп?
<Mourat> типа 192.168.1.1:3128  типа такого )
<Mourat> простой http проксик
<Nor8> stolzus: Попроще интерфэйс, конечно, у Хубунту
<Mourat> у меня фтп заблокирован, пользую программу которая все по http пересылает, только ей проксик скормить надо
<Maratich> тогда не шарю
<stolzus> Nor8: я компиз не использую. у меня на гноме 2 примитивнее некуда :) только скругления убрать бы и всё :)
<Nor8> stolzus: Что за скругления то? Окон?
<stolzus> ага
<stolzus> я продал душу богу квадрата :)
<Maratich> юзай тему Mist
<Maratich> ?
<Nor8> stolzus: Не говори так никогда, вдруг он существует! :-D Будут потом тебя квадратные черти на квадратной сквородке жарить в очень квадратном аду:-D
<Maratich> в смысле мгла
<Maratich> тема называется
<stolzus> :))
<stolzus> Mist
<stolzus> именно её
<Nor8> stolzus: Там же есть какие то напрочь квадратные темы, если не ошибаюсь
<Maratich> и помогает Ubuntu Tweak - расставить кнопочки на заголовке
<stolzus> на ней и сижу :)
<Maratich> крестик слева, свернуть развернуть справа
<stolzus> кнопочки не расставлял, не пробовал
<Maratich> я после window blinds с 2002 г так люблю делать
<Maratich> и в bblean менял
<Maratich> а когда перешел - то и в icewm
<stolzus> :)
 * [koshka] спит.
<Maratich> блин почему слово перешел попахивает алкоголизмом?
<stolzus> наркоманией скорее
<Maratich> здравствуйте, меня зовут марат, и я пишу из под линукса
<stolzus> "перешёл на более тяжёлые"
<[koshka]> а я из под стола
<Nor8> stolzus: А мне дефолтная тема вполне понравилась в хубунту, даже хначки не стал менять
<[koshka]> :D
<Maratich> так ктонибудь симуляторами Cisco пользовался?
<stolzus> Nor8: я в сторону lxde смотрю, но буду ждать их нового релиза. а то с декабря 2009-го не было
<Maratich> NetSim вроде
<stolzus> :)
<[koshka]> artus: даааааа! ты пришел!
<Nor8> stolzus: Не, я жду когда оне одумаются, покаются и уберут сей богомерзский юнити из десктопа ))
<[koshka]> я так скучала хД
<artus> [koshka], няф )
<Nor8> Вот така любовь )))
<stolzus> Nor8: а что ставить? гном 3? или кеды? для кед - кубунту
<stolzus> им по дефолту то поставить годного нечего :)
<Nor8> stolzus:Кеды вполне, кстати, но не как и в хубунту нет у них работающего апплета для управления  частотой проца, потому и приходится ставить гном )))))
<Nor8> но как и в*  ))
<stolzus> я с кедами мало общался, как-то они непривычны мне
<Nor8> stolzus: Кеды даже по наворотам лидерами будут
<stolzus> не зря Торвальдс рекомендуэ
<Nor8> stolzus: Он снова на кедах? Вроде же на гном мигрировал или нет?
<stolzus> неа
<stolzus> не помню когда его пост то был
<stolzus> что разработчики гном пользователей считают за идиотов, и что он понимает тех, кто на кеды слинял
<Nor8> Вообщем да, кеды хороши, но и там апплета нет, а для игр это не айс )))
<Nor8> Гном простой,но с компизом вполне норм становится
<stolzus> да я и не играю фактически
<stolzus> :) как то так уж
<Nor8> Ну тогда ставь кеды
<stolzus> xfce поставлю :) и приведу их в нормальный вид
<artus> Nor8, cpufreq-selector есть же чтоб частотой рулить
<dashin> DE не нужно.
<Nor8> artus: Так он только для гнома, в кедах не работают его варианты
<stolzus> а зачем вообще рулить частотой?
<artus> Nor8, ну вобщеть это консолько)
<Nor8> artus: Скинь команды глянуть?
<artus> Nor8, http://embraceubuntu.com/2005/11/04/enabling-cpu-frequency-scaling/
<Nor8> artus: А, видел, там говернор не поставить
<Nor8> Только частоту
<Nor8> stolzus: Производительность повышать
<stolzus> а
<artus> cpufreq-selector -g  говернор )
<Nor8> artus: К тому же он все-равно требует гном-апплетс для работы
<artus> эммм.. нафига?
<Nor8> artus: сек, проверю
<[koshka]> так) отдайте мне Артуса
<[koshka]> он занят :D
<Nor8> artus: А вот ты попробуй в Хубунту изменить, сам увидишь
<Nor8> [koshka]: В приват ему царапай )))
<JoD[web]> всем привет=)
<[koshka]> Nor8: зачем же приват? есть жаба ;)
<[koshka]> привет
<artus> Nor8, ну у меня камень сам разгоняетцо если ему надо, а так висит на 1.6 постоянно
<Nor8> artus: ок, спасибо за команду, а то я хелп не нашел
<JoD[web]> кто знает почему у вайна в игре может мишь не работать?)
<Nor8> artus: А у меня нет, ленивый
<[koshka]> бедный Миша..
<[koshka]> )
<[koshka]> JoD[web]: зачем тебе игры?
<[koshka]> не играй в них
<Nor8> artus: У тебя кеды?
<JoD[web]> )) без них никак))
<artus> у меня коробка )
<Nor8> Да, поиграй с кошкой )))
<[koshka]> во что же ты там играешь?
<artus> Nor8, http://lice.wordpress.com/2007/08/28/cpufrequtils/
<[koshka]> Nor8: цыц
<Nor8> В танки, наверное )))
<stolzus> в дварф фортресс :)
<artus> кстати, котя, а ты в танки не катаешся?
<go8765_P> подскажите где можно найти деб пакет sbxkb ?
<[koshka]> нет)
<artus> в гугле
<Nor8> В танках то как раз мышь не работает
<[koshka]> я только раньше на приставке в батл сити рубилась
<[koshka]> :D
<JoD[web]> МАЙНКРАФТ)))
<JoD[web]> ОО))
<JoD[web]> батл сити))
<JoD[web]> гЫ))
<[koshka]> вот то мощная игра
<[koshka]> :D
<[koshka]> даже всякий wow отстает ))
<JoD[web]> хочешь дам подкаст где музыка из  приставки ДЕНДИ (миксированная)
<artus> JoD[web], карош капсить
<[koshka]> давай
<JoD[web]> Простите)
<JoD[web]> ща ссылку кину))
<[koshka]> в личку тока
<go8765_P> сори если повторюсь..подскажите где можно найти деб пакет sbxkb ?
<artus> сори если повторюсь - в гугле )
<JoD[web]> http://www.radiogameplay.ru/news/
 * [koshka] отпинала мозилу
<JoD[web]> как раз только что был батл сити и марио))
<stolzus> go8765_P: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=78678.0
<[koshka]> JoD[web]: контра еще рулила, и эта стрелялка, где собака еще ржала постоянно
<artus> [koshka], я нашол как починить)
<JoD[web]> )) хд)) сейчас тоже какая-то не плохая и до ужаса знакомая мелодия играет) кажись флинстоуны)
<artus> [koshka], about:config browser.offline поставь false
<JoD[web]> вру)) аладин)))
<stolzus> доброй ночи неспящим
<[koshka]> stolzus: доброй
<JoD[web]> кто тесно имел дело с вайном? нужна помощь) мишь не отвечает)))
<Nor8> JoD[web]: В какой игре?
<JoD[web]> Brink
<go8765_P> artus: в гугле нашёл только одно место и и то ссылка битаю была.... (почему у меня в пиджине какая-то задержка сообщений... сначала ничё не показывает, потом за 1 секунду - 10 сообщений?)
<artus> JoD[web], в  чем именно?
<artus> go8765_P, потому тчо пиджин не нужен)
<artus> есть гаджим)
<JoD[web]> В бринк (игра) (на сайте их еще нет)
<go8765_P> artus: гаджим?
<go8765_P> что это 7
<artus> значить такая корявая игра )
<JoD[web]> на правда)) в сталкере тоже не работает)) но они это фиксили))
<[koshka]> всем спокойной ночи
<JoD[web]> просто новая (ОЧЕНЬ) гама)
<[koshka]> Скаю привет передавайте =))
<JoD[web]> спок)
<JoD[web]> так что?) никто не знает?
<[koshka]> не. в игры не играем
<[koshka]> =)))
<Nor8> Я знаю, но не скажу )))
<go8765_P> artus: всмысле Gaim ?
<artus> go8765_P, в прямом
<[koshka]> пиджин фу
<artus> !gajim | go8765_P
<ubuntuhelp> go8765_P: Gajim - jabber-клиент, использующий gtk
<[koshka]> кутим фу
<[koshka]> копыто туда же
<[koshka]> и котю туда же :D
<artus> O_o
<[koshka]> artus: ня )
<[koshka]> ладно, спокойной ночи!
<artus> [koshka], мняф)
<go8765_P> artus: а как через гаджим к ирсе подключаться?
<artus> да ты вообще извращенец )
<artus> че, иркоклиент юзать религия не позволяет?
<go8765_P> artus: это ты сказал что пиджин не нужен)
<go8765_P> а есть гаджим)
<artus> я и не отказываюсь от своих слов
<go8765_P> иксчат пойдёт?
<artus> пойдеть, хотя weechat наше все
<go8765_P> это консольный?
<go8765_P> ладн. пойду погуглю про weechat
<dashin> Интересно, а что может быть с 3-м фоксом - когда он не стартует, ругаясь на уже запущенную копию
<dashin> А локфайлов в ~/.mozilla никаких нет
<artus> !weechat | go8765_P
<ubuntuhelp> go8765_P: WeeChat - консольный IRC-клиент с возможностью скриптования на C, Python, Perl, Ruby и LUA. http://www.weechat.org/files/doc/devel/weechat_quickstart.ru.html
<go8765_P> artus: спс. начинаю осваивать...
<go8765_P> artus:  хотя по-моемому пиджин - это больше похоже на 21 век...)
<go8765_P> artus: я извинюсь за нескромный вопрос. но как из него выйти? )
<trancecore> "quit"
<go8765_P> trancecore: разобрался спс. я набирал просто quit, а надо было /quit )
<trancecore> weechat кушает 3мб оперативы 0_о
<go8765> trancecore: это много?
<trancecore> это хорошо =)
<go8765> к ниму конечно привыкнуть надо...
<go8765> после пиджине или даже иксчата он диковато смотрится...
<go8765_P> хотя что-то в этом есть)
<trancecore> просто он труЪ =)
<go8765> trancecore: почему всё тру без гуя?)
<artus> потому что он не нужен)
<go8765> artus: графика - это разве не прогресс?
<go8765> что -то по-моемому со мной не согласны)
<go8765> а как в вичате приватом пользоваться?
<artus>  /query
<trancecore> свистелки-перделки это не прогресс =)
<go8765> trancecore: т.е. идеальная система - это консоль?
<Nor8> Во вот, так и про паровоз говорили ))
<trancecore> да
<artus> ну че, хомячкам подавай "аля qip"
<go8765> а фильмы, игры, word, exel это навскидку...
<trancecore> ты неповериш )
<go8765> trancecore: ну то что фильмы можно смотреть из консоли я ещё могу предположить
<go8765> trancecore: а ворд, ехеl ?
<trancecore> ну а зачем тебе чтото кроме виндавз?)
<go8765> trancecore: да причём сдесь это...? ладно проехали.
<artus> go8765, а причем здесь " ворд, ехеl"
<go8765> я ступил) уже понял)
<artus> или мелкософтофис уже под никсы выпускается?
<go8765> artus: не... я имел в виду либру..
<artus> че, на либре фантазия заканчивается? )
<go8765> ладн. это не оч. тема.холливар какой-то получается..
<trancecore> не обламывайте! я ток за пиченек принес )
<go8765> trancecore: )
#ubuntu-ru 2011-05-17
<go8765_> а как в вичате автоподключение настроить ?
<go8765_> а то чё-то не получается
<trancecore> gedit ~/.weechat/irc.conf
<go8765_> trancecore, спс.
<Nor8> Fuduntu кто-нибудь ставил себе? )))
<go8765_> trancecore, получилось)
<go8765> а уведомления в вичате есть какиенить ?
<shenmue> ку
<trancecore> гугли
<go8765> гуглю)
<shenmue> !weechat
<ubuntuhelp> WeeChat - консольный IRC-клиент с возможностью скриптования на C, Python, Perl, Ruby и LUA. http://www.weechat.org/files/doc/devel/weechat_quickstart.ru.html
<shenmue> эх молодеееежж...
<Nor8> Чем этот вичат так хорош, не пойму )))
<shenmue> гаджим наше все
<Nor8> Вполне доволен пиджином )))
<go8765> shenmue: как из гаджима зайти в ирс...? по-моему никак
<shenmue> а как я тут по твоему?
<go8765_> shenmue, как это сделать?
<shenmue> транспорт ирц
<shenmue> заработал виртуалбокс
<go8765_> shenmue, спс.гуглю)
<shenmue> irc.jrudevels.ru
<shenmue> это транспорт
<shenmue> блин .org
<go8765> мне ещё надо разобраться как учётку создать)
<shenmue> в жаббере? или в реге?
<shenmue> всмысле в реге транспорта
<go8765> в жабере... я думаю погуглю-найду
<shenmue> да там реги при создании регистрации
<go8765> а это что может значить? http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/-17052011-030543.php
<shenmue> хз
<shenmue> зайди на гмаил . там обычно предупреждают если аккаунт хакнули
<go8765> да нет вроде... норм все..
<go8765> и гугл молчит... странно
<go8765> мне соглашаться на предложение жабера?
<shenmue> лучше аакаунт на jabber.ru
<go8765> чем лучше? меньше потерь если сломают?
<shenmue> lf
<go8765>  и асю туда прилепить можно?
<shenmue> lf
<shenmue> траспорт тока нужен
<shenmue> транспорт*
<vladgobelen> опаньки, так ирк же через джаббер работает О_О
<go8765> а как название комнаты правильно в транспоте написать ?
<go8765> чё-то асю получилось подключить а ирс - нет...
<go8765> ктонить может помочь настроить гаджим? нет списка контактов
 * go8765 видимо все спят...
<trancecore> !weechat
<ubuntuhelp> WeeChat - консольный IRC-клиент с возможностью скриптования на C, Python, Perl, Ruby и LUA. http://www.weechat.org/files/doc/devel/weechat_quickstart.ru.html
<go8765> trancecore: это ответ про гаджим?)
<vladgobelen> trancecore: а вичат уже портировали на мой se510i?
<vladgobelen> trancecore: k510*
 * go8765 c icq разобрался.. контактв появились... осталось как-то ирс настроить..
<go8765> обьясните кто-то как написать название комнатв в транспоте гаима?
<go8765> *гаджима
 * go87653 -          irc
<go87653>    ?
 * go8765_gj ну вот я наконец и всё настроил.....)
<go8765_gj> кто-то пользовался гаджимом для контакта ?
 * go8765_gj чего все неразговорчивые такие...
<go8765_gj> а что это за учётная запись - локас в гаджиме?
<vladgobelen> go8765_gj: за тобой следят..
<go8765_gj> vladgobelen, ?
<Dinamic-Adm> ))
<vladgobelen> go8765_gj: тише.. Нора Оля Вика Ырлянда Йогура Анюта Катя Аня Уля Ника Таня Эля Тоня Оксана ОДАРА НЕЛЯ ИРИНА
<vladgobelen> go8765_gj: читай заглавные буквы, затем чисти историюю.. быстрее
<go8765_gj> vladgobelen, ты бы лучче обьяснил мне что означает учётная запись локал гаджиме...
<vladgobelen> Dinamic-Adm: я пытался его спасти.. но видимо всех невозможно =(
<Dinamic-Adm> Я так и не понял суть проблемы
<go8765_gj> vladgobelen, читай заглавные буквы - ЗОЯ АННА ВАЛЯ СВЕТА ЕЛЕНА МАША ИРА САША ЛЮДА ЕЛЕНА ДАША ЯНА ТАМАРА
<go8765_gj> так что не парься особо..
<go8765_gj> vladgobelen, я тебе могу даже сказать где их офис - logs.ubuntu.ru
<vladgobelen> go8765_gj: У меня не убунту
<vladgobelen> go8765_gj: я не поддерживаю корпорацию зла, которая собирает данные о пользователях и устраивает нестандартизированную монополию.
<go8765_gj> vladgobelen, поэтому твои логи ирса не пишутся, да?
<vladgobelen> go8765_gj: Нет, у меня смои люди, которые трут их
<go8765_gj> vladgobelen, а... я кажется вспомнил... гента?
<vladgobelen> go8765_gj: не я это сказал
<go8765_gj> за мной уже выехали?
<vladgobelen> go8765_gj: Здесь запрещено обсуждение не убунту. Не нарушай правила.
<allneva> как в ubuntu через равные промежутки времени запускать firefox с определённой страничкой
<vladgobelen> allneva: хм.. сек
<go8765_gj> vladgobelen, я убуну думаю убунту что  убунту гента убунту тоже убунту имеет убунту отношенеие к убунту. так нормально ?
<vladgobelen> allneva: сделай скрипт и в крон
<vladgobelen> go8765_gj: пойдет
<allneva> сделал. через bash запускается, через cron - нет ((
<vladgobelen> allneva: а ты от нужного юзера запускай
<vladgobelen> у вас есть гуй к крону?
<vladgobelen> покажи скрипт
<allneva> нет. сча поищу
<go8765_gj> как вы думаете... когда-то реализубт возможность прочтения кодировки windows1251 в убунту?
<[koshka]> а вот и я )
<vladgobelen> go8765_gj: Что что сделают?
<go8765_gj> vladgobelen, уберут кракозябры из названий виндовских ворд-файлов
<vladgobelen> go8765_gj: Ну когда винда начнет использовать нормальную кодировку, тогда и не будет кракозябр
<vladgobelen> go8765_gj: В винде используется целый зоопарк кодировок под разные цели.. Какую из них взять?
<go8765_gj> и ещё вопрос- как из командой строки запустить в stjerm weechat-curses ?
<go8765_gj> vladgobelen, ну хотябы windows1251
<vladgobelen> go8765_gj: Она не мультиязычная. Только кирилица
<vladgobelen> go8765_gj: Можешь себе в системе настроить, если так хочешь
<go8765_gj> ладн. меня больше второй вопрос интересует)
<vladgobelen> go8765_gj: Читай про настройку locale
<[koshka]> skai-falkorr: мяу мяу мяу!!
<skai-falkorr> re
<go8765> подскажите почему флешки монтируются с рутовскими правами на запись?
<go8765_gj> мне так нравятся эти вирусы майкрософта) http://paste.ubuntu.com/608809/
<go8765_gj> скажите как это исправит Не удалось изменить владельца объекта «usb0»: Произошла ошибка при установке владельца: Операция не позволяется
<vladgobelen> go8765_gj: защиту от записи сними
<Amblnb> Âñåõ ñ âñåìèðíûì äí¸ì èíôîðìàöèîííîãî ñîîáùåñòâà!
<ubuntuhelp> Amblnb! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Amblnb> Всех с всемирным днём информационного сообщества!
<Amblnb> Подскажите почему Хром может зависать через короткое время после запуска? Да и часто не отключаются все процессы при закрытии браузера.
<Mourat> Доброе утро
<Mourat> кто знает как так может быть. удалил программу cairo-doock, а она не только не удалилась, но и работает. Повторно удалить не получается, потому что убунту говорит, что она уже удалена
<waxman435> sudo apt-get purge cairo-dock
<Mourat> Пакет cairo-dock не установлен, поэтому не может быть удалён
<Mourat> тем не менее, панелька запускается командой cairo-dock
<Offoffoff> Mourat: а ты его как ставил?
<Mourat> deb пакетом
<Offoffoff> Mourat: ну вот так же и удаляй
<rapidsp> не смогла ее из памяти выковырять
<Offoffoff> Mourat: ССЗБ
<rapidsp> из пакета то зачем...
<rapidsp> а потом у них не обновляется... ошибки... траблы...
<Offoffoff> rapidsp: "ой.. какая-то ошибка была.."
<rapidsp> )
<rapidsp> Mourat: ps aux|grep cairo
<rapidsp> имхо после перезагрузки уйдет оно
<Mourat> что это за команда?
<rapidsp> man ps
<Mourat> grep знаю, остальное нет
<Mourat> mourat    3289  0.0  0.0  17824  1384 pts/0    S+   07:40   0:00 grep --color=auto cairo
<Mourat> mourat    3291 14.3  0.6 710924 55112 ?        S    07:40   0:01 cairo-dock
<Mourat> mourat    3304  0.0  0.0  17824  1384 pts/0    S+   07:41   0:00 grep --color=auto cairo
<rapidsp> kill -9 3289
<rapidsp> т.е. не
<rapidsp> kill -9 3291
<rapidsp> во
<Mourat> если килл сделать оно только закроется ж
<rapidsp> вот и попробуй потом запустить
<Mourat> закрыть и так можно.
<Mourat> запустил
<rapidsp> закрываешь, а потом всеравно запускается?
<Mourat> я ведь не только что уго удалял, несколько дней уже прошло )
<rapidsp> whereis cairo-dock
<Mourat> cairo-dock: /usr/bin/cairo-dock /usr/lib/cairo-dock /usr/lib64/cairo-dock /usr/share/cairo-dock /usr/share/man/man1/cairo-dock.1.gz
<Mourat> удалить в ручную?
<rapidsp> нежелательно
<neo3> Ребят, привет. Хочу FTP сервер создать. Какие программы посоветуйте? Кто-то уже делал?
<rapidsp> а установить сможешь? apt-get install cairo-dock
<Mourat> neo3 proftpd
<Mourat> и к нему админка визуальная gadmin-proftpd
<Mourat> установил вроде
<Mourat> быстро он это сделал, видать нашел все файлы и просто отчитался
<waxman435> лучше vsftpd
<neo3> чтоб попроще
<neo3> waxman435: а к этому есть графическая оболочка?
<waxman435> графическая оболочка... да, вроде какая то гуишка была
<Mourat> на работу надо бежать. потом решать проблему буду. спасибо!
<Slukin> всем привет
<neo3> waxman435: спс, ща попробую
<waxman435> neo3: ели говорить про proftpd, то на мой взгляд лучше поставить на сервер тот же webmin
<waxman435> neo3: и через webmin рулить всеми сервисами
<neo3> waxman435: не могу webmin найти в репе
<waxman435> neo3: в репозитарии убунту webmin отсутствует, так что его качать отдельно деб пакетом  - www.webmin.com
<neo3> waxman435: щас посмотрю vstfdp, а потом попробую webmin. спс
<Amblnb> neo3: Его там и нет
<neo3> Amblnb: )
<haosame> День добрый.
<haosame> Не могу понять что случилось - все шрифты стали квадратиками в ubuntu 10.10.
<haosame> В консоли, в интерфейсе, только не в ОпенОффисе
<Amblnb> может шрифта нужного нет
<Amblnb> уже нет )
<haosame> Amblnb: на компе 2 пользователя. админ и юзер. у обоих должны быть папки .fonts в home/username?
<neo3> waxman435: не могу найти как перезапустить сервер, остановить. sudo /etc/init.d/vsftpd restart не пашет
<Amblnb> ну если другие шрифты устанавливать... вообще помоему они от туда автоматически устанавливаются и больше нетребуются
<Amblnb> neo3: а стоп/старт?
<neo3> тоже не пашут
<neo3> Amblnb: пишет Rather than invoking init scripts through /etc/init.d, use the service(8)
<neo3> utility, e.g. service vsftpd restart
<neo3> Since the script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an
<neo3> Upstart job, you may also use the restart(8) utility, e.g. restart vsftpd
<neo3> vsftpd start/running, process 4082
<Amblnb> а куит )
<Amblnb> там что-то про утилиты
<Amblnb> а цифра неменяется? 4082
<neo3> в инете как раз пишут sudo /etc/init.d/vsftpd restart но у них он пашет
<neo3> щас попробую
<neo3> Amblnb: да постоянно новые, то 4116 то 4125
<Amblnb> ну значит всё работает
<neo3> да?
<neo3> почему?
<Amblnb> Ну процес умирает и запускается
<neo3> лан)
<neo3> спс
<Asti> q all
<conan_chief> привет
<conan_chief> собираюсь на рабочем серваке внести изменения в iptables, скажите как можно сохранить текущую конфигурацию и как можно если что откатить?
<inkvizitor68sl> про iptables-save читай
<waxman435> neo3: service vsftpd restart
<conan_chief> т.е утилита  iptables-save сохраняет все правила ? а потом можно востановить?
<conan_chief> я правельно понял?
<Amblnb> Конфиг копирнуть и всё
<waxman435> conan_chief: iptables-save > save.txt
<waxman435> iptables-restore save.txt
<conan_chief> waxman435, спасибо. скажи а если используются "прослойки" например Shorewall
<conan_chief> или это не имеет значения?
<waxman435> conan_chief: по идее shorewall - это тупо надстройка над iptables, даже затрудняюсь однозначно ответить
<shenmue> хорошая штука
<shenmue> для дома пойдет
<waxman435> conan_chief: т.е. поднимет ли shorewall потом уже имеющиеся правила с iptables или нет, или у shorewall через свои конфиги применяются правила для iptables
<waxman435> хорошая статейка на эту тему - http://www.opennet.ru/base/net/shorewall.txt.html
<waxman435> по ходу iptables на shorewall не влияет
<conan_chief> так тогда вопрос по другому
<conan_chief> я добавляю правило  iptables -A FORWARD -m mac --mac-source 00:22:65:XX:XX:XX -m string --string "vkontakte.ru" --algo kmp --to 65535 -j DROP
<conan_chief> к примеру
<conan_chief> как мне потом удалить только его ?
<waxman435> iptables -D FORWARD ...
<waxman435> собственно man iptables :)
<conan_chief> ну ман это понятно я пробовал читать но для меня (не особо понимающего принципы) как китайская грамота
<vdrandom> сколько читал?
<vdrandom> по времени
<conan_chief> я на опеннете нашёл русский перевод
<conan_chief> мне сложно понять чем оперируют вообще в тексте, не хватает фундоментальных знаний вероятно
<conan_chief> читал часа 2
<vdrandom> плохо. надо подтянуть теорию :)
<waxman435> conan_chief: кстати говоря... iptables разрабатывался как УДОБНОЕ средство для манипуляций над netfilter :) так что ещё не так страшен черт как его малюют :)
<conan_chief> ))))) не совневаюсь))))
<waxman435> conan_chief: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netfilter
<conan_chief> странно ввел  iptables -A FORWARD -m mac --mac-source 00:22:65:XX:XX:XX -m string --string "vkontakte.ru" --algo kmp --to 65535 -j DROP
<conan_chief> но по прежнему хожу на сайт вконтакт
<conan_chief> мак адрес правельный
<conan_chief> где ошибся?
<vdrandom> запрещаешь вконтактик коллегам?
<Fredy_BackSlash> Доброго Всем
<vdrandom> screen или tmux? ^_^
<Fredy_BackSlash> Помогите выбрать систему учета траффика для пользователей. я уже думаю может squid2mysql ставить если нет варианта без прокси счиать траффик локальных пользователей
<waxman435> conan_chief: попробуй в другую цепочку засунуть или такой ещё рецепт - заблочь на уровне dns
<waxman435> Fredy_BackSlash: netams
<Fredy_BackSlash> waxman435: он из реполитория ставится?
<waxman435> Fredy_BackSlash: вроде есть в репозитарии
<waxman435> по крайней мере в debian lenny такой был
<waxman435> Fredy_BackSlash: сколько пользователей то кстати считать будешь?
<Fredy_BackSlash> waxman435: 5-10 не больше
<waxman435> Fredy_BackSlash: тогда netams вполне пойдёт. единственное что там малость корявый веб интерфейс, писаный на perl и некоторые фичи не работают должным образом
<waxman435> Fredy_BackSlash: но его плюс, что он вполне умеет работать через libpcap и также поддерживает netflow
<Fredy_BackSlash> waxman435: Мне лиш-бы показывало суммму траффика по пользователям с начала месяца
<waxman435> Fredy_BackSlash: тогда всё будет
<tcnk> ребят, в RHEL управление startup можно менят с chkconfig, а в ubuntu как?
<waxman435> rcconf
<tcnk> спасибо, счас попробую
<conan_chief> а как можно на уровне DNS залочить? DNS-bind9 ?
<Ivan_The_Terribl> Кто чем музыку слушает? Попробывал амарок, экзайл, но не вполне доволен, подскажите хороший плеер.
<Slukin> ритмбокс
<[v-8]_jupiter> Ivan_The_Terribl: deadbeef
<inkvizitor68sl> Ivan_The_Terribl: moc
<inkvizitor68sl> Ivan_The_Terribl: или cmus
<shenmue> ритмбокс
<waxman435> conan_chief: как вариант - да, биндом, есть ещё файлик /etc/hosts как альтернатива - облачные сервисы, например такие как skydns.ru rejector.ru ...
<SergeyIT> ку
<novns> Ivan_The_Terribl, deadbeef
<novns> deadbeef - наше всё
<novns> вчера, кстати, новую версию выпустили
<shenmue> не слушай их
<shenmue> ритмбокс ставь
<novns> таперича со штатным конвертором
<Ivan_The_Terribl> Спасибо, буду пробовать.
<novns> а ритмбокс умеет cue?
<novns> Ivan_The_Terribl, https://launchpad.net/~alexey-smirnov/+archive/deadbeef
<novns> там написано, как устанавливать в убунтах
<shenmue> http://zenway.ru/page/grub-2-booting-from-iso-img вот этого не знал. полезно если ставить так можно ос
<Ivan_The_Terribl> Хлопцы, что-то dpkg завис и не отвечает и процесс не убивается почему-то
<Ivan_The_Terribl> как его прибить?
<novns> закрыть всякие синаптики, центры приложенеий и всё, что может блокировать
<Ivan_The_Terribl> всё закрыто
<novns> убивают процессы с помощью команды kill
<novns> если висиь намертво, то kill -9
<Ivan_The_Terribl> да я в курсе, но не убивается. даю команду kill -9 номер_процесса а он всё равно висит
<shenmue> а с чего взял что повис?
<Ivan_The_Terribl> во время обновления завис - просто висел менеджер обновлений безо всякой полезной активности
<narada> скорее всего нет прав на убийство процесса
<Ivan_The_Terribl> судо
<Slukin> sudo kill -KILL
<rapidsp> до сегодняшнего дня kill -9 убивал все :)
<victor0000> ку
<Ivan_The_Terribl> Пришлось ребутаться.
<mrbogdan> Всем привет, подскажите wine ставить лучше чтобы запускать вин игру?
<SergeyIT> mrbogdan, повтори...(
<victor0000> mrbogdan: немножко
<mrbogdan> я хочу запкустить игру что мне для этого нужно игра ест-но exe
<SergeyIT> mrbogdan, рано тебе еще игры запускать - подучись...
<mrbogdan> )) но я всё таки очень хочу) Я понимаю, что надо в 1. поставить wine но вот ума не приложу какой т.к. в центре приложений их там много с похожим названием
<johnny2k> http://armorgames.com/play/11294/all-we-need-is-brain-2
<sergei> привет всем
<SergeyIT> ку, тезка )
<sergei> еще раз, кто мне скажет насчет окна наутилус кнопку (меню) из панеля "просматривать как", нармально работает, но когда окно маленькое, т.е. когда не вмешается, кнопка (меню) перемешается справа в меню, стрелочка вниз, почему оттуда я не могу менять вид зна
<sergei> чков?
<sergei> также не работает увеличение и уменьшение (масштабирование)
<sergei> просто на нетбуке это не удобно, надо постоянно развернуть окно, потом менять размеры и вид
<mrbogdan1> f
<mrbogdan1> ну блин бесит че у меня ник стал с единицой на конце..
<mrbogdan1> ух
<SergeyIT> mrbogdan1, как, нашел?
<mrbogdan1> неа
<SergeyIT> mrbogdan1, http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/wine
<SergeyIT> mrbogdan1, учи матчасть!
<mrbogdan1> а насчет вайн..я нашел что можно поставить playonlinux такую вещь
<mrbogdan1> как тут сменить ник?)
<trancecore> !q
<ubuntuhelp> Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<trancecore> !ask | ubutuhelp
<ubuntuhelp> ubutuhelp: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: У тебя же под vps core i7? Ты используешь гипер трейдинг что бы 8 потоков было?
<[v-8]_jupiter> как оно нормально работает?
<inkvizitor68sl> если суммарная нагрузка не 600%
<inkvizitor68sl> тьфу
<inkvizitor68sl> не выше 600
<inkvizitor68sl> потом уже замедление
<[v-8]_jupiter> Скажи AMD phenom x6 1075T vs intel core i7 870 что лучше всетаки?
<[v-8]_jupiter> 6 ядер реальных или 4 но 8 потоков
<inkvizitor68sl> смотря сколько виртуалок тебе нужно +)
<[v-8]_jupiter> Всреднем на ядро 1 -2
<[v-8]_jupiter> больше точно не
<[v-8]_jupiter> виртуалок примерно 10
<[v-8]_jupiter> Но я не буду делать привязку ядра к виртуалке
<skai-falkorr> artus: ты сам или через знц подрубился?
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: тогда феном
<artus> skai-falkorr, сам, хотя на знцу логинитцо
<skai-falkorr> artus: а сама знц не может - пишет, что банед?
<skai-falkorr> серв стоит 78.40.125.4 ?
<artus> а фиг его нает , ниче не пишет
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: ну kvm же поддерживает phenom
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: чой та ?
<skai-falkorr> *status | Attempting to connect to [78.40.125.4 6667] ...
<artus> 80.237.124.101
<skai-falkorr> *status | Error from Server [Closing Link: (*** Banned (cache))]
<skai-falkorr> artus: в настройках знц
<inkvizitor68sl> skai-falkorr: amd-v у него же есть
<[v-8]_jupiter> А то я список не нашол поддерживаемых
<skai-falkorr> а не в настройках клиента
<artus> skai-falkorr, выше
<skai-falkorr> artus: у тя в настройках знц к знц конектится?
<artus> угу
<skai-falkorr> а как ты с нее на фриноду попадал?если ты к ней не конектился?
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: ты говорил еще когдато что мамки у тебя от msi . Как они? НА уровне с gigabyte ?
<artus> skai-falkorr, - Welcome to ZNC - и фсе
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: А то я столкнулся что принесли мамку а там нет включения виртуализации
<skai-falkorr> artus: ты вообще понял,что я спрашиваю какие настройки у тя в вебморде знц стоят в качестве сервера?
<artus> irc.freenode.net 6667
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: биос перепрошей. А MSI - норм материнки
<inkvizitor68sl> лан, поехал в яндекс
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: та вот сейчас выбор или Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H  или MSI 880GM-E41
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: ты бы пофоткался в yandex поглядел? что у них на десктопах юзают?)))
<[v-8]_jupiter> У кого есть боксовый phenom x6 1075T нужно узнать высоту с кулером. Влезет ли он в 2U корпус
<skimmer> Приветствую всех
<Kincher> Добрый день.
<Kincher> Подскажите пожалуйста, можно ли на Ubuntu открыть файл жусткого диска, который был создан программой Virtual PC?
<Kincher> есть кто?
<trancecore> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<trancecore> !q
<Kincher> Подскажите пожалуйста, можно ли на Ubuntu открыть файл жусткого диска, который был создан программой Virtual PC?
<ubuntuhelp> Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<ZaPik> файл жуткого диска
<ZaPik> мне вот интересно, у меня одного natty со второго раза грузится?
<ZaPik> при том стабильно)
<johnny2k> Kincher virtualbox это умеет
<johnny2k> кажется
<Kincher> johnny2k да вот вроде как сама система запускается, а потом в итоге получается синий экран и все... (((
<ZaPik> пойду gnome3 тестить
<Kincher> поэтому сюда и пришёл за помошью...
<Kincher> в VirtualBox встроен некий конвертер, но результат после конвертации получается такой же - синий экран... (((
<opylk> здравствуйте, поставил я lxde, xfce4. Как мне его убрать?
<skimmer> при обновлении версии 11.04 выдает ошибку на apt-get
<chapt> opylk: sudo apt-get purge
<opylk> не
<johnny2k> Kincher http://g.zeos.in/?q=sysprep%20windows
<johnny2k> apt-get remove?
<opylk> удалило python tools
<Kincher> johnny2k, не понял, о чем ты....
<johnny2k> тебе же винду из vhd перегнать? у нее там синий экран?
<johnny2k> ecть такая тузла у виндузятников специальная
<Kincher> Понятно... Буду тогда изучать... на виндузе нормально все запускается..
<johnny2k> да сделай образ виртуалки для виртуалбокса сразу и copy paste его
<Kincher> образ виртуалки???? Это как? Прошу прощения, не очень силен в этом...
<johnny2k> a vhd не образ виртуалки разве
<johnny2k> только для виртуал пс майкрософтовской
<skimmer> Как в версии 10.10 отключить обнавление
<skai-falkorr> так же, как и в 10.04
<skimmer> а в 10.04
<johnny2k> так же как и в 9.10
<SergeyIT> skimmer, менеджер обновлений - установки
 * ufo_xx пинг
<skimmer> спасиб
<[v-8]_jupiter> Может укого есть AMD phenom c боксовым охлаждением? Очень нужно узнать высоту
<Kincher> johnny2k, кстати через VirtualBox файлы vhd у меня запускаются в безопасном режиме.... )))
<johnny2k> виртуальное железо другое
<SUFLEX> пишу в hosts: 172.23.56.18     drugoi.comp   // но ping drugoi.comp не работает. как сделать?
<SUFLEX> или это неправильно
<SUFLEX> это в локальной сети
<SUFLEX> из адреса видно наверно
<SUFLEX> на этот вопрос отвечает artus
<artus> правильно
<SUFLEX> пишет анноун хост. что ж не так?
<artus> покахи /etc/hosts
<artus> *ж
<SUFLEX> щас
<SUFLEX> блин заработала). наверно не сохранил в прошлый раз
<artus> ))
<SUFLEX> в вим иногда вместо ZZ делаю ZQ в этот раз тоже  наверно
<johnny2k> юзайте нано
<SergeyIT> SUFLEX, паникер )
<[v-8]_jupiter> AMD -шники ! ну где же вы?
<inkvizitor68sl> их не существует =)
<SUFLEX> SergeyIT:  не буду отрицать в этот раз).
<inkvizitor68sl> в ДЦ никто не юзает амд уже
<inkvizitor68sl> только наны
<inkvizitor68sl> ибо они холодные, хороши под медийку
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: та ладно тебе
<inkvizitor68sl> или не наны, как их там
<[v-8]_jupiter> AMD не плохие делает процы
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: ну у нас вот ни одного сервера с амд нет
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: у меня тоже нигде нет))
<[v-8]_jupiter> только core i5
<inkvizitor68sl> интель - 266, амд -0
<inkvizitor68sl> удручающая статистика для амд =0
<inkvizitor68sl> =)
<SergeyIT> я тоже амд никогда не юзал
<inkvizitor68sl> не, я когда то юзал
<inkvizitor68sl> а потом они унылые стали
<inkvizitor68sl> шестиядерники, правда, не трогал
<skai-falkorr> амд к6-2 вот лучшее амд
<SUFLEX> АМД - дешевле зато. лучше купить дешевле и обновлять чаще.  следующий проц обязателльно будет АМД.
<KyuuBe> skai-falkorr: +1
<skai-falkorr> лучше раз купить дороже и не тратится каждый месяц на новый
<KyuuBe> в шкафу до сих пор стоит)
<SUFLEX> сейчас моднее покупать чаще
<[v-8]_jupiter> мне в сервер проц ) менять постоянно никто там не будет
<SUFLEX> ну с серверами по другому канешно.
<[v-8]_jupiter> И чтото не найду размеры охлаждения штатного на amd phenom x6  влезает он в 2u корпус или нет
<[v-8]_jupiter> intel точно влезает уже проверено)
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: регрессия по производительности в corei7 при использовании гипер трейдинг начинается при полной нагрузке на процессор? В остальном же норм?
<_GerarD_> artus: Q
<_GerarD_> artus: Блин я снова по твою душу!
<[v-8]_jupiter> я просто смотрб что быстрей упераешься в память и производительность дискоы
<[v-8]_jupiter> чем в процессор
<_GerarD_> artus: Есть ноут с 2 видюхами, ати и интел
<_GerarD_> artus: ты вообще тут?
<_GerarD_> Offoffoff1: привет
<SergeyIT> _GerarD_, есть такая тема на форуме
<artus> _GerarD_, угу
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: при нагрузке по 100% на 6 потоков или суммарной в 600%
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: а так всё отлично
<_GerarD_> SergeyIT: Я дрова то поставил, всё нормально
<inkvizitor68sl> skai-falkorr: не, лучшее - атлон 2500+
<inkvizitor68sl> на сокете А
<skai-falkorr> фи
<skai-falkorr> сокет 7
<skai-falkorr> амд к6-2
<_GerarD_> artus: Работает у меня сейчас только ати
<artus> иии
<artus> нет у меня ати, и небыло) и не будет)
<_GerarD_> artus: но проблема с графикой в игре Heroes of Newerth
<artus> и игру я такую не знаю) играй в WoT )
<_GerarD_> artus: Сыплет артами игрушка
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: тогда не буду рисковать возьму i7 там хоть и попрохладней он да и штатного охлаждения за голову 100% влезает в 2u корпус)
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: а ты ipv6 не подымал на kvm
<_GerarD_> artus: при установки дров фаерджиельфор икс всё работает нормально
<artus> O_o
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: пытался, не получилось(
<_GerarD_> artus: а на родных дровайх с офф сайта попа
<artus> кто такой " фаерджиельфор икс" ?
<_GerarD_> frglx
<artus> _GerarD_, ты того, мои сообщения читаеш вообще?
<artus> _GerarD_, "17:18          artus | нет у меня ати, и небыло) и не будет)"
<_GerarD_> artus: злой перец
<artus> _GerarD_, эмм... у тя чтоль ати и нвидиа в месте живут?
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: на хабре статья есть вроде робочая. Надо будет на новом сервере попробовать.
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: линк?
<artus> а, интел ...
<_GerarD_> artus: плиз, давай поищем решение
<artus> давай)
<_GerarD_> artus: из-за чего игруха может рассыпать артефактами
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: там твой комент первый)))
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: у меня 2к комментов
<inkvizitor68sl> kvm
<SergeyIT> _GerarD_, из-за дров на видео
<inkvizitor68sl> [v
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: там вторую часть так и не дописали
<_GerarD_> SergeyIT: А что делать то? Сидеть без дров?
<_GerarD_> SergeyIT: почитай если есть минутка http://my.opera.com/stingshurik/blog
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: http://www.linux-solved.com/post/solved-kvm-native-ipv6-60623.html
<SergeyIT> _GerarD_, у меня старые ати - для них дров нет и проблемы нет )
<_GerarD_> SergeyIT: блин а как быть?
<SergeyIT> _GerarD_, не играть
<_GerarD_> SergeyIT: не вариант :)
<SergeyIT> _GerarD_, лучший вариант ;)
<SUFLEX> играть - хорошо . не играть - плохо
<victor0000> играть - хочу . не играть - надоело
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: чушь
<SUFLEX> чушь -  происходит от слова ЧУШКА(сучка, проститутка).
<inkvizitor68sl> гыгы
<novns> SUFLEX, что это за лингвистика такая?
<novns> чушка - это свинья
<SUFLEX> novns:  (бес)Толковый словарь Нармальных
<novns> именно оттуда произошло слово чушь
<SUFLEX> novns:  а чем проститукка не свинья
<SUFLEX> ?
<novns> тем, происхождение слова никак не связано с понятием проституции
<novns> вообще никак
<novns> есть ещё гепотеза про немецкое stuss - ерунда
<novns> и не читайте всякую фигню
<SUFLEX> да не. это все фуфло. главное что люди говорят. сейчас часто говорят ЧУШКА. типа давала
<novns> фуфло - это то, что вы где-то прочитали
<novns> а что сейчас говорят, никого не волнует
<novns> современный жаргон и происхождение слов - вещи несколько отдалённые
<SUFLEX> половина слов формируется людьми. а потом только их  фиксируют в словарях. жаргон превращается. превращается... в слова из словаря
<novns> вот именно
<SUFLEX> поэтому необязательно это где то будет написано. в форумах все написано
<novns> современное употребление слова никак не связано с классическим
<novns> если я говорю чушь, я имею в виду ерунду, фигню
<SUFLEX> а я про классичесоке ниччего не говорил. я про современный толк
<novns> и 99% людей именно так это слово и понимают
<novns> как "ерунда"
<cooper097> Люди помогите
<novns> а если какие-то дебилы решили назвать им проституцию, это их личное дело
<cooper097> у мя пробл
<novns> и новообразования в языке - это не происхождение слова
<novns> cooper097, говорите сразу по существу
<cooper097> Памагите Говорю Плиз
<artus> !ask | cooper097
<ubuntuhelp> cooper097: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<SUFLEX> а че ты лезешь в личное дело. . . да ладно. слова когда то тоже появились из новообразований
<cooper097> у мя полетел grub а файловую систему не показывает
<artus> SUFLEX, заканфивай офтопить
<artus> *в
<artus> рррр
<novns> SUFLEX, это ты лезешь с какими-то новыми несущественными определениями
<SUFLEX> artus:  ок )
<stolzus> cooper097: ищи информацию о суперблоках
<novns> cooper097, загружайтесь с лайвсиди и проверяйте
<SergeyIT> cooper097, восстанови граб
<novns> если файловая система видна, значит не всё потеряно
<cooper097> я с Live-CD  зашол чтобы востановить grub а када вписываешь в терминале sudo fdisk -l маей файловой системы нету
<novns> груб можно с лайвсиди восстановить
<stolzus> cooper097: ищи информацию о суперблоках
<cooper097> где эт дай ссыль
<stolzus> у меня была подобная проблема
<stolzus> потерялась файловая система
<SergeyIT> cooper097, что при загрузке машина говорит?
<johnny2k> http://ubuntologia.ru/grub2-recovery
<cooper097> нет прост думает и grub не загружает
<SergeyIT> cooper097, что пишет?
<cooper097> а я зн прост ничё не грузит
<SUFLEX> cooper097: может у тя винт полетел
<SergeyIT> cooper097, проверь разъемы на диске
<cooper097> всмысле и чё делать нан???
<cooper097> у мя ток виндовские показывает а ubuntu не показывает
<novns> cooper097, fdisk -l на пастебин
<cooper097> разёмы естественно
<novns> и ещё, что делал перед поломкой?
<cooper097> ничё у мя вчера флэху неопредяляло а сёдня на те
<novns> ещё один момент
<KyuuBe> во мне бушует граммар наци
<novns> пиши грамотней, пожалуйста
<KyuuBe> testdisk в руки
<SUFLEX> cooper097:   слушайте, а может винда съела убунту ?
<cooper097> у мя винда месяц как полетела прост веник не отсоединил
<SUFLEX> у тебя два винта?
<SUFLEX> на одном убунту да?
<novns> cooper097, так что, fdisk -l на пастебин сложно?
<novns> телепатов же мало очень
<cooper097> http://paste.pro/1655392
<johnny2k> *** надо больше телепатов ***
<SUFLEX> я телепат
<SergeyIT> вчера я это уже видел, вроде
<novns> на втором диске одна fat16
<SUFLEX> еще. по желанию клиентки могу быть сантехником или пожарником
<novns> винда давно по-умолчанию fat32 использует, кстати
<cooper097> и я пробовал ни чё не даёт
<cooper097> ты про sdb1
<novns> на этой файловой системе что-нибудь есть?
<cooper097> да
<novns> то есть это нормальная фс?
<novns> твоя собственная?
<cooper097> да там всё норм
<cooper097> проверял!!!
<novns> а где тогда была убунта?
<novns> эта fat16 у тебя занимает весь диск
<SUFLEX> может на другом компе
<johnny2k> dos?!
<cooper097> у мя на sdb3
<novns> кстати, как fat16 может занимать 500 гб?
<novns> оно же неспособно
<johnny2k> мегаdos freedos что ли?
<novns> cooper097, у тебя нет sdb3, sdb1 занимает весь диск от начала до конца
<cooper097> у мя там ток 200 гиг ост там у мя линуха была
<cooper097> да sdb1 не прёт
<novns> в общем, убил ты свою систему\
<novns> не знаю как
<SUFLEX> cooper097:  или ты что то явно скрываешь
<cooper097> чё лин переустановить нан
<novns> надо писать "что" вместо "чё"
<novns> "чё" пишут только пидарасы
<SergeyIT> cooper097, порядок надо наводить... начни с головы
<cooper097> не я вчера тут спрашивал почему у мя флэху не определяет мне ХиМиК сказал что скоро линуха полетит
<SUFLEX> cooper097:  и что ты ему ответил?
<SergeyIT> cooper097, у тебя вообще ничего работать не будет
<adminn> кто знает прогу, чтоб с liveCD ntfs диски проверяла?
<cooper097> и сёдня на те\
<trancecore>  ыыы
<novns> adminn, ntfsutils
<cooper097> с чего ты взял???SergeyIT
<SergeyIT> adminn, из винды надо
<novns> SergeyIT, не обязательно
<novns> fsck.ntfs
<SergeyIT> cooper097, а догадайся... )
<cooper097> что (у тебя вообще ничего работать не будет)
<adminn> SergeyIT у меня винда летает
<johnny2k> и далеко залетает?
<adminn> ОООЧЧЕЕЕЕНЬ
<victor0000> песок
<SUFLEX> камбала
<adminn> у меня экран смерти вылазиет
<cooper097> АААААААААААААААААууууууууу
<SUFLEX> adminn:  не говори так больше. щас novns тебя затаскает. и маму твою опустит
<adminn> а чем ему экран смерти не нравится?
<SUFLEX> adminn:  ему не понравится совсем другое)
<SUFLEX> вылазиет
<novns> adminn, это SUFLEX треплется просто так
<adminn> ааа а как надо
<SUFLEX> novns:  научи учитель
<adminn> вылезает
<SUFLEX> вылезает хотя б
<adminn> но почему-то иногда получается его убрать
<artus> @voice novns
<SUFLEX> ты про винду. так это ж не сюда
<novns> artus, ?
<artus> novns, толерантнее в выражениях надо быть
<stolzus> cooper097: ну какую информацию нашёл о суперблоках? :)
<stolzus> artus: его провоцируют :)
<cooper097> я уже по этой инструкцие делал и нифига
<novns> artus, а - это я в плохом смысле слова говорил, не про геев
<artus> ща нафиг растреляю провокаторов )
<stolzus> cooper097: по какой?
<SUFLEX> справедливость всегда победит )
<artus> novns, ну вот потому и говорю, что толерантнее надо быть )
<mrbogdan> Всем привет. Наконец то я победил свой роутер) Вопрос как себе привелегий сделать больше чтобы мог создавать папки и файлы на диске home который под пользовательсие файлы я делал
<cooper097> на сайте http://ubuntologia.ru/grub2-recovery
<trancecore> '
<trancecore> !time
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='time'
<SUFLEX> !sex
<ubuntuhelp> A4Tech, забани это чудо
<trancecore> Э
<mrbogdan> Так будете добры гуру, помочь мне с моей проблемкой.
<trancecore> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<mrbogdan> Ну тогда я уверен, что все спят, раз не могут помочь в такой ерунде.:-[
<cooper097> памагите люди совет не действует
<artus> @mode +b *!~aynadin@46.72.*
<SergeyIT> mrbogdan, почитай что-нибудь про линукс...
<mrbogdan> SergeyIT спасибо за ваш раскрытый ответ. Ведь без него просто невозможно жить...
<masters> При подключении двух мониторов в режиме separate x screen на втором мониторе отсутствуют внешние рамки у всех окон, куда копать?)
<trancecore> mrbordan: а чем ты интересовался? прост любопытство берет
<SergeyIT> mrbogdan, что ты понимаешь под "как себе привелегий сделать больше"? Объясни, может кто и поможет
<trancecore> !q
<ubuntuhelp> Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<mrbogdan> Я созда при "делении" ЖМД себе диск для хранения там данных. Но неактивно меню создания папки. Версия бубунту 11.04 стабле. Я добавил себя в группу root, перевёл учетку в админ
<mrbogdan> но всё равно не активно. Так сойдёт описание?
<artus> mrbogdan, а то это тебе так посоветовал добавить себя в рут?
<mrbogdan> самостоятельно..
<XuMuK> себе диск для хранения там данных.- вот ето вапще зачотно)
<artus> вах какой сомостоятельный мальчик
<mrbogdan> ну 1. я тут не шут гороховый, 2. не мальчик
<artus> mrbogdan, gksu nautilus и хоть обсаздовайся)
<johnny2k> неужели девочка
<mrbogdan> О куда катиться мир, тут вообще есть адекватные люди.
<artus> mrbogdan, ну если ты не желаеш читать мануалы а делаеш то что пришло на ум то как бе ...
<trancecore> SergeyIT правильно посоветовал почитать про linux
<mrbogdan> johnny2k по твоему ответу видно лет 10.
<mrbogdan> ясно спасибо всем, за грязь.
<XuMuK> гг
<trancecore> хы
<XuMuK> какой нервный
<artus> пичаль ....
<artus> ну фееричный народ... "я уже и в бак помочился, и песку в карбюратор насыпал, а машинка всеравно не едет"
<artus> и главное я ссам такой умный додумался )
<cooper097> XuMuK ты бал прав
<cooper097> вчера я (redscorpion) спрашивал почему у мЯ флэха неопределяеться ты говорил что у мя ubuntu полетит скоро и э сён случилось я ся с Live-CD сел!!!!
<cooper097> АУ химик ты тут????????
<stolzus> cooper097: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=74259.0
<stolzus> cooper097: http://www.linux.org.ru/forum/desktop/4764427
<cooper097> иии
<stolzus> cooper097: ну ищи в этом направлении, читай сайты и форумы
<cooper097> cgc
<cooper097> спс
<cooper097> http://paste.pro/1655575
<cooper097> вот что высвеч
<AndreX> cooper097: это ты чё флэху проверить решил?
<cooper097> у друзей позырил всё прёт а у мя шло
<artus> проверять фат fsck.ext4  это сильно
<cooper097> ся у мя ubuntu не грузиться
<AndreX> вопервых судо и во вторых фс посмотри какая
<cooper097> напиши команду
<artus> sudo fdisk -l
<cooper097> сарел и ничё
<artus> пасари еще
<cooper097> я загуглил  пробовал всё и ничё не помогло
<cooper097> у мя фс не грузиться
<stolzus> cooper097: http://www.nixp.ru/forum/%D0%9E%D0%B1%D1%89%D0%B8%D0%B9-%D0%BF%D0%BE-UNIX-%D1%81%D0%B8%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B5%D0%BC%D0%B0%D0%BC/%D0%92%D0%BE%D1%81%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BB%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B5-%D1%84%D0%B0%D0%B9%D0%BB%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BE%D0%B9-%D1%81%D0%B8%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B5%D0%BC%D1%8B-Help-plz
<stolzus> ой
<stolzus> пардон
<stolzus> cooper097: здесь почитай тоже. только до конца. а вообще начни с чего-нибудь попроще
<stolzus> cooper097: узнай информацию про фс, потыкайся. примонтировать попробуй с лайв цд. ты ведь нифика не пробовал монтировать, я же знаю
<cooper097> а я чё ся делаю
<cooper097> я ся с Live-CD
<artus> cooper097, а давай без  че и ся
<cooper097> jr
<stolzus> cooper097: ну ты примонтировал раздел на котором была убунта?
<cooper097> ytn yt gjkex
<cooper097> нет не получ
<stolzus> что пишет?
<johnny2k> lvm может был?
<johnny2k> хотя какая разница
<johnny2k> что пишет?
<artus> какой лвм, у него система толи на фате толи на ntfs стояла
<stolzus> эх ёлки
<stolzus> тогда я пас
<stolzus> :)
<johnny2k> just reinstall
<johnny2k> and make backup
<cooper097> дак чё мне нан переустановить ubuntu потому что мне надоело я с 14:00 сижу и ничё брат придёт и сделает линуху
<artus> @voice cooper097
<artus> последнее предупреждение
<cooper097> эт мне????
<AndreX> ага
<artus> тебе
<cooper097> я чёт нарушаю разве???
<AndreX> слова коверкаеш
<cooper097> а ясн буду исправляться
<jham> здесь это только опам можно
<cooper097> прост привык так общаться
<artus> @kban cooper097 86400 сутки на чтение http://help.ubuntu.ru/terms/irc
<artus> хм...
<artus> @moce -b Ilang!*@*
<artus> @mode -b Ilang!*@*
<artus> @mode -b *!~Ernesto@*
<go8765_gj> помогите пожалуйста поставить sbxkb
<skai-falkorr> artus: кинь инвайт на конфу.я в пиджине их сохраню
<artus> skai-falkorr, чей то места нет уже )
<artus> @mode -b MATAH!*@*
<artus> @mode -b *!*gmen2000@*
<johnny2k> может fbxkb 
<jham> go8765_gj: а пакет надыбал?
<go8765_gj> jham, он в таре
<go8765_gj> jham, http://ubuntolog.wordpress.com/2009/12/26/sbxkb/
<go8765_gj> jham, http://sourceforge.net/projects/staybox/files/
<artus> @mode -b *!*Andante@*
<go8765_gj> но он то ли под арч запилен.. то ли что... конфигуре не работает...
<go8765_gj> *всмысле ошибки  какие-то там... а я лог посмотрел...но так и не понял чё он хочет
<johnny2k> так на pastebin.com лог кинь покажи всем
<go8765_gj> вот лог http://paste.ubuntu.com/609074/
<artus> go8765_gj, а нфиг оно тебе надо ?
<jham> это лог? ))
<jham> а
<jham> ниже
<gnomik> @ ты модератор???artus
<artus> gnomik, а что?
<go8765_gj> jham, вот то что он в терминале пишет http://paste.ubuntu.com/609078/
<gnomik> просто так
<johnny2k> gcc стоит?
<gnomik> а зачем cooper097 на сутки банить надо было???
<jham> видимо нет
<artus> gnomik, а ты хочеш это обсудить?
<gnomik> просто я его однокласник спросить почему хотелось бы
<jham> дискуссия не выдет. artusу придётся забанить себя )
<go8765_gj> artus, xxkb падает часто а fbxxb с кривыми значками и вроде как не запоминает раскладку для каждого окна,  про xneur даже ничё и говорить не хочется...
<jham> он ь забыл
<artus> я его предупреждал, gnomik а ты как однокласник подари ему учебник по русскому
<gnomik> хорошо
<jham> go8765_gj: ну поставь gcc то
<johnny2k> sudo apt-get install gcc
<skai-falkorr> gnomik: ага.с его компа.живете вместе милой нетрадиционной парой?
<gnomik> как определил???
<gnomik> что с одног кампа
<gnomik> а????
<jham> gnomik: есть /whois
<skai-falkorr> ой это так сложно, что просто вах:)
<skai-falkorr> jham: нафиг.при входе ип и идент дает же
<artus> кстати, я ж не забанил ) щас исправлюсь)
<skai-falkorr> artus: ну да.ты тока место освободил в банлисте:)
<go8765_gj> artus, я кстати пол ночи настраивал gajim  и таки настроил) единственный минус как мне показалось - это если припаять к нему конттакт то в отличии от пиджина - он начитает хавать ресурся нехило, а так тише воды-...
<gnomik> а зачем по английски писать??? я и без этого хорошо понимаю
<artus> @kban --host gnomik 86400 все тоже чтение правил и обход бана, сутки
<artus> go8765_gj, а контакт то там зачем ?
<skai-falkorr> artus: ну какой обход:)бана то не было:)был тока кик
<go8765_gj> меня выкинуло... если кто писал что-то насчёт sbxkb ... повторите плиз
<artus> skai-falkorr, ну он та зашол под другим ником )
<lINNEal[web]> Доброго вечера всем)
<artus> *то
<skai-falkorr> artus: ага.и притворился одноклассником:))смешной мальчонка
<go8765_gj> artus, ну это теоретически... для сравнения..)
<johnny2k> может они вдвоем сидят там и попкорн кушают
<artus> пусть уроки делают ) напару )
<skai-falkorr> милая гейская семья у них:)
<lINNEal[web]> Кто нить ставил ДиректИКС под вайн?
<artus> lINNEal[web], он сам его прекрачно ставит
<lINNEal[web]> а как этого добится?
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, winetricks тебе в помощ
<lINNEal[web]> я в вайнтрикс немного теряюсь((
<artus> смущает что надо галочку поставить?
<lINNEal[web]> не знаю куда)
<skai-falkorr> ну там написано
<skai-falkorr> !winetricks
<ubuntuhelp> winetricks — это быстрый, хотя и не идеальный скрипт для загрузки и установки распространённых исполняемых библиотек, иногда необходимых для запуска программ в Wine. Подробней: http://goo.gl/8uPoL
<lINNEal[web]> спасибо:)
<artus> go8765_gj, http://sourceforge.net/projects/staybox/files/ отсюда лил исходники?
<go8765_gj> artus, да..) я же выше ссылку эту дал)
<inkvizitor68sl> artus: мне?
<victor0000> go8765_gj http://downloads.sourceforge.net/project/staybox/sbxkb-0.7.6.tar.gz
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, O_o ?
<XuMuK> <artus> inkvizitor68sl, winetricks тебе в помощ
<go8765_gj> victor0000, и чё?)
<XuMuK> а кому же
<XuMuK> гг
<artus> хы, очепятался)
<go8765_gj> victor0000, я оттуда и брал...
<artus> go8765_gj, эм... а нафиг тебе судо для конфигуре?
<go8765_gj> artus, это была 2ая попытка... 1ая была без судо
<artus> --sysconfdir=/etc --prefix=/usr там зачем?
<XuMuK> inkvizitor68sl, http://itmages.ru/image/view/191911/430fb7fb
<go8765_gj> artus, http://paste.ubuntu.com/609084/ єффект тот-же
<go8765_gj> artus, сдесь так было http://ubuntolog.wordpress.com/2009/12/26/sbxkb/
<XuMuK> config.log покажи
<artus> go8765_gj, http://paste.pro/1655820
<go8765_gj> XuMuK, выше уже давал) http://paste.ubuntu.com/609078/
<go8765_gj> XuMuK, сори не совсем то
<go8765_gj> XuMuK, http://paste.ubuntu.com/609074/ вот лог
<go8765_gj> artus, я не так хорош, чтобы понять что это значит...) у тебя он собрался что-ли?
<artus> ну да
<artus> go8765_gj, http://paste.pro/1655848
<victor0000> artus запустил где иконка трав нема)))
<XuMuK> чего?
<mva> victor0000: а теперь по-русски
<go8765_gj> artus, а чё у меня не собирается(
<jham> onfigure:2930: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<jham> что echo $CC говорит?
<XuMuK> хз, у меня тоже собралсо
<XuMuK> http://pastebin.com/iUGsk2fy
<XuMuK> go8765_gj, чего то у тя не хватает, видать
<jham> gcc есть или нет, ты уже говорил? go8765_gj
<victor0000> http://paste.ubuntu.com/609089/
<go8765_gj> меня опять отчегото выкинуло.... вообщем... если что-то получится... напишите в личку плиз... а то я могу просмотреть..)
<jham> хахаха
<artus> дык у всех все получилось)
<go8765_gj> у jham тоже?
<jham> http://paste.org/pastebin/view/33480
<jham> go8765_gj: а тебе троих не хватает?
<go8765_gj> jham, echo $CC  молчит, gcc -стоит
<jham> go8765_gj: сделай export CC=gcc
<jham> и в этом терминале попробуй make
<XuMuK> jham, у меня тоже ехо $CC пустое
<XuMuK> дело не в етом
<jham> хм
<AndreX> jham:  ты  build-essential ставил или нет ?
<jham> AndreX: можт go8765_gj ?
<AndreX> ага
<AndreX> прмазал )
<go8765_gj> jham,  make: *** Не заданы цели и не найден make-файл.  Останов.
<go8765_gj> AndreX, неа . не ставил. поставить?
<AndreX> да
<go8765_gj> ставлю
<AndreX> и попробуй всё заново
<XuMuK> go8765_gj, а ты ./configure делал перед мейк?
<go8765_gj> XuMuK, ну да... выше же давал в пасту http://paste.ubuntu.com/609084/
<XuMuK> чо ж он цели то не видит тада
<go8765_gj> AndreX, непомогло
<artus> у всех видит, у него не видит)
<XuMuK> go8765_gj, попробуй в папке /tmp/ собрать
<XuMuK> он те выдает, что не может чо то создать, мож прав не хватает.... и ./configure без всего
<go8765_gj> XuMuK, там и собираю http://paste.ubuntu.com/609096/
<XuMuK> ну тада я хз
<artus> go8765_afk, checking whether the C compiler works... no как бе
<XuMuK> аа, вот те и косячок нашолсо
<go8765_afk> nick go8765
<Sergey_IT> go8765_gj, что собираешь? Дай ссыль
<XuMuK> gcc -v 1 grep -i version чо говорит
<XuMuK> gcc -v | grep -i version чо говорит
<go8765_afk> чего меня ыфкидывает постоянно? artus, и что делать?
<go8765_afk> *выкидывает
<go8765_afk> я там пропустилл что-то наверное...
<artus> go8765_afk, карма у тебя такая )
<go8765_afk> эт точно
<go8765_afk> nick пщ8765
<artus> ну да, мы какраз планы захвата соседней солнечной системы обсуждали )
<Sergey_IT> go8765_afk, дай ссылку, что собираешь
<XuMuK> Sergey_IT, http://downloads.sourceforge.net/project/staybox/sbxkb-0.7.6.tar.gz
<go8765> Sergey_IT, http://ubuntolog.wordpress.com/2009/12/26/sbxkb/
<johnny2k> а зачем она нужна лампочки на клаве уже мало для индикации раскладки?
<XuMuK> ну хочецо челавеку флажог, чо ж теперь...
<skai> иконки флажка в гноме мало для определения раскладки?
<go8765_afk> johnny2k, запоминает для каждого окна и+уменя иногда 3 раскладки
<XuMuK> skai, у него коробка вроде
<johnny2k> так как там gcc установили?
<go8765> johnny2k, он стоялъ
<artus> а зачем ) нам и так весело)
<go8765> я build-essential  ставил
<skai> fbxkb пусть ставить и не выеживается
<Sergey_IT> go8765, нормально с конфигюр, что то у тебя с gcc
<go8765> Sergey_IT, ?
<go8765> skai, она вроде как не запоминает для каждого окна + флажки кривые..
<go8765> skai, всмылсе fbxxb
<go8765> ладн. мне пора валить... потом как-то.... всем спс)
<zlodead> Доброго времени суток!
<XuMuK> ку
<zlodead> Господа! Мне нужна помощь!
<artus> !ask | zlodead
<ubuntuhelp> zlodead: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<zlodead> Поставил на ноут Ubuntu 10,04 сборку Junior cube. Там уже был установленный Twitux. Попробовал запустить - логин/пароль ввел, от программы никакой реакции не последовало... Решил поставить Mixero, что на Adobe Air, но после использования в течение месяца выяснилось, что Mixe
<zlodead> ro никак не хочет добавлять картинки на Twitpic  и еще некоторые недочеты. Накопал кучу клиентов - Pino, TweetDeck, gWibber и все что было в центре приложений... ни один из клиентов не авторизуется... Например в Pino после ввода логина/пароля я вижу окно, в правом верхнем
<zlodead>  углу- моя аватарка с твиттера, посреди окна надвись "соединяемся" и на этом все! На попытку обновить ленту вижу сообщение:
<zlodead> 401: Unauthorized: the request requires user authentication
<zlodead> Помогите пожалуйста, если кто-то знает что делать!
<zlodead> (З.Ы. Интернеты раздаются на ноут с компа под виндой ХП через УСБ-адаптер Wi-Fi и Ralink)
<Mourat> Добрый вечер
<zlodead> Как то так в-общем
<zlodead> добрый
<Mourat> кто нибудь пробовал flash на wine ставить?
<AndreX> Mourat: зачем ??
<artus> Mourat, бесмысленно и беспощадно
<zlodead> не пробовал - не возникало такой надобности
<AndreX> !zver | zlodead
<ubuntuhelp> zlodead: По поводу всяческих Ubuntu Junior и прочих "Ubuntu ZverDVD" обращайтесь к их создателям. Мы не отвечаем за них и не можем знать, какие они новые глюки внесли. Пользуйтесь оригинальной Ubuntu и мы с радостью вам поможем.
<XuMuK> тоже хотел написать - зачем?
<Mourat> у меня видео оруки некоторые exeшные и просят флеш поставить
<Mourat> в camtasia сделаны
<artus> zlodead, нуи причем тут какая то сборка, с какими то непонятными твитклиентами к убунте?
<jiupuk_> привет народ!
<artus> Mourat, ну а проблема в чем? береш и ставиш
<Mourat> у них щас нет exeшника, только веб инсталятор
<jiupuk_> помогите с grub 2, у меня стоит линукс поверх винды, не могу теперь поставить на стандартную загрузку винду.
<artus> zlodead, там это, может для аутентификации надо номерок ввести , чтоб к клиенту привязатся
<XuMuK> jiupuk, sudo update-grub
<artus> jiupuk_, тебе вендовый лоадер вернуть?
<jiupuk_> я делал упдэйт и менял файл кфг
<zlodead> на самом твиттере в разделе настроек "приложения" есть UBuntu... Mixero тоже без проблем прописался в настройках а все остальные Adobe Air клиенты не идут дальше авторизации
<jiupuk_> не помогает
<XuMuK> jiupuk, sudo blkid & cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<XuMuK> запасть куда нить
<jiupuk_> /etc/default/grub менял, у меня винда 6 пунктом стоит
<Sergey_IT> jiupuk_, поверх винды - это как?
<XuMuK> а после изменений делал апдейт груб?
<jiupuk_> на жестком семерка стояла я поставил линукс
<Mourat> тоесть винды уже нет?
<XuMuK> не на тот же раздел случайно?
<Mourat> или ты все таки рядом поставил
<jiupuk_> винда есть, на раздеы разные поставил, но стандартно запускается убунта
<victor0000> jiupuk_:  sudo update-grub | pastebinit
<Sergey_IT> jiupuk_: "стандартно запускается убунта" - это как? Меню показывается?
<zlodead> Кстати про Груб... на старте системы в первую очередь выскакивает окно выбора ядра... можно каким-то образом настроить так, чтобы автоматом стартовала система без тыкания Enter с моей стороны?
<Legal> таймаут в ноль поставить
<artus> уменьш время задержки
<XuMuK> zlodead, таймаут ставь на 2 секунды и всё
<johnny2k> ноль не надо мало ли что
<johnny2k> 5 сек нормально
<jiupuk_> -Sergey_IT да меню показывает 10 сек. и запускает убунту, я же хочу чтоб винду стандартно запускал, то есть первой
<Legal> при -1 - ждет бесконечно
<jiupuk_> >zlodead< я о том же
<Sergey_IT> jiupuk_: в меню винда есть?
<zlodead> простите а таймаут каким образом можно изменить? я недавно использую систему и айтишного образования не имею
<AndreX> jiupuk:  а если я дро обновиш что опять в груб полезиш?
<Legal> http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/grub
<jiupuk_> -Sergey_IT- да есть.
<Legal> zlodead: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/grub
<artus> jiupuk_, /etc/default/grub GRUB_DEFAULT=7
<jiupuk_> >Legal< эти махинации я провел. вот поэтому к вам и обратился что стандартными путями не получается=)
<jiupuk_> -artus- если считать с 0 пункта она у меня 6 стоит
<artus> jiupuk_, с каких это пор не получается, документацию читай
<artus> jiupuk_, ну 6ть, ты ж сказал что 8я по счету)
<Sergey_IT> jiupuk_, в следующий раз грамотно вопросы задавай
<jiupuk_> -artus- перепробовал многие способы не работает, все равно грузит убунту стандартно
<Legal> jiupuk строку #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0 раскоментировал?
<artus> ну чего, человек сразу сорентировалсся что к чему
<artus> jiupuk_, меняеш а потом апдейт-груб2
<artus> Legal, это ему нафиг не надо
<jiupuk_> >Legal< нет,
<Sergey_IT> jiupuk_, поправь в файле /boot/grub/grub.cfg  set default="6"
<artus> Sergey_IT, извращенец?
<jiupuk_> -Sergey_IT, я это сделал!
<artus> нафига лезть в /boot/grub/grub.cfg если есть /etc/default/grub
<Sergey_IT> artus, я так не делаю - мне ни к чему это ))
<artus> и да, после апдейта , если ты вносил в /boot/grub/grub.cfg  он нафиг твои правки потрет)
<victor0000> Sergey_IT, неудобно
<jiupuk_> >artus< редактирование проводил в /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<jiupuk_> тоесть в /etc/default/grub
<artus> jiupuk_, ты определись то)
<jiupuk_> в  /etc/default/grub=)
<artus> cat /etc/default/grub на пасту
<artus> paste.pro
<jiupuk_> #GRUB_INIT_TUNE="480 440 1"
<Sergey_IT> jiupuk_:, и grub.cfg тоже на пасте
<jiupuk_> GRUB_DEFAULT="Windows 7 (loader) (on /dev/sda1)"
<jiupuk_> #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<jiupuk_> GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true
<jiupuk_> GRUB_TIMEOUT=10
<jiupuk_> GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR=`lsb_release -i -s 2> /dev/null || echo Debian`
<jiupuk_> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<jiupuk_> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=""
<jiupuk_> # Uncomment to disable graphical terminal (grub-pc only)
<jiupuk_> #GRUB_TERMINAL=console
<jiupuk_> # The resolution used on graphical terminal
<artus> @kick jiupuk_ flood
<XuMuK> всё понял...
<artus> мне вот интересно, с первого раза не доходит чтоль ? )
<artus> !paste | jiupuk_
<ubuntuhelp> jiupuk_: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<Legal> нужно раскоментировать хиден
<Legal> я раскоментирровал и у меня пропало меню
<artus> Legal, причем тут хиден?
<artus> к порядку загрузки то
<artus> я за тебя рад
<jiupuk_> я тоже так думаю что не поможет
<Legal> к тому что дает работать скрытому меню
<jiupuk_> я зачем скрытое меню если 2 системы
<Legal> ааааа
<artus> Legal, еще раз спрашиваю, причем тут скрытие меню к порядку загрузки
<jiupuk_> оно и так показывает
<artus> jiupuk_, на пасту конфиги оба выложи
<jiupuk_> ок минуту
<Antiban> Всем
<Legal> ну так две системы - так и всеравно жать интер придется или уменьшить время по умолчанию....
<artus> jiupuk_, эм... вобщето GRUB_DEFAULT=* <---- сюда цыферко надо
<Antiban> И параметр -m
<edgbla> маководов нету тут?
<jiupuk_> я читал в статье что нужно так писать
<Antiban> Мамководы есть
<jiupuk_> ну впринципе я и цифру ставил суть не меняется
<Legal> так а поменять блок местами - я практиковал такое - то что нужно загружать первым     -   ставил первым...
<AndreX> Antiban: мамководов нет, а маковод 1 был и пропал гдето сёдня
<jiupuk_> на http://paste.pro/1656011
<jiupuk_> скинул оба файла
<jiupuk_> с таким конфигом не грузит
<jiupuk_> вернее грузит убунту первой
<Legal> там не весь текст
<jiupuk_> >Legal< то есть поставить блок с виндой в верх?
<Legal> ДА
<artus> jiupuk_, где второй?
<artus> Legal, харош нести бред
<artus> jiupuk_, подставляеш в GRUB_DEFAULT=6 потом update-grub
<artus> jiupuk_, ну или какая у тебя там идет венда
<Legal> :) - может со стороны учителей и бред - но задача вполне решаема
<artus> и все
<jiupuk_> http://paste.pro/1656020
<Legal> груб второй?
<victor0000> jiupuk_:  sudo update-grub
<jiupuk_> -artus- делал не запускает
<jiupuk_> делал
<artus> а что запускает?
<jiupuk_> убунту 1
<artus> я не вижу чтоб ты делал, у тебя как вписана венда туда была так и есть
<jiupuk_> а мне надо винду
<XuMuK> cat /boot/grub/bgub.cfg в студию
<XuMuK> cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg в студию
<artus> XuMuK, выше
<XuMuK> http://paste.pro/1656020 вот ето?
<Antiban> у меня такой вопрос. сеть на линухе стоит сквид.доступ только к 3 сайтам. зная пароль рут как разрешить доступ к еще некоторым сайтам
<Antiban> у меня такой вопрос. сеть на линухе стоит сквид.доступ только к 3 сайтам. зная пароль рут как разрешить доступ к еще некоторым сайтам
<XuMuK> ага
<artus> @kick Antiban харош флудить
<artus> jiupuk_, эм... а где у тебя там венда вообще?
<artus> а, соовсем внизу
<artus> ну да , ставь GRUB_DEFAULT=6 и обновляй
<XuMuK> set default="0" на set default="6" поменяй и перегрузись
<artus> jiupuk_, потом у тебя в конфиге set default="0" сменится на set default="6"
<artus> XuMuK, не, пусть уже правельно сделает
<Legal> так посчитай - шестым будет грузится "Memory test (memtest86+, serial console 115200)"
<XuMuK> если сработает, то в /etc/default/grub меняешь и делаешь sudo update-grub
<jiupuk_> http://paste.pro/1656023
<Legal> нужно семь
<XuMuK> Legal, с нуля отсчет
<victor0000> cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg | grep -c menuentry ,скока строки всего бы
<artus> Legal, сейчас тебя как троля пристрелю
<artus> Legal, отсчет с 0 идет
<Legal> понятно - не знал
<Legal> спасибо
<artus> jiupuk_, апдейт сделал ? в груб конфиге сменилось ?
<jiupuk_> jiupuk@jiupuk-desktop:~$ cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg | grep -c menuentry
<jiupuk_> 7
<XuMuK> значит ставишь 6
<jiupuk_> =)
<jiupuk_> да ставлю я 6 не работает=)
<vadim1> Добрый вечер помогите Ubuntu 10.04 иногда виснет и глухо сегодня утром зависла и глухо может лог нужно выложить где его взять и куда выложить?
<XuMuK> да где ты ставишь, если у тебя там 0 стоит...
<XuMuK> тебе делать чтоль нечего, ты тут троллишь?
<artus> jiupuk_, set default="0" изменилось в груб.кфг ?
<jiupuk_> -artus- http://paste.pro/1656028
<artus> vadim1, /var/log/messages сислог и дмесг и все на http://paste.pro
<XuMuK> епт, у тя груб первый
<XuMuK> artus, сори, эмоциии
<artus> O_o
<jiupuk_> если первый почему он и в етс и в boot
<jiupuk_> ?
<XuMuK> а де ему быть ещё?
<jiupuk_> хз=)
<XuMuK> ппц
<jiupuk_> а что в первом менять?
<artus> правь до кучи еще и /boot/grub/menu.lst
<XuMuK> jiupuk, cat /boot/grub/menu.lst
<jiupuk_> >artus< ок спасибо!
<artus> вобщем понаразводят зоопарки )
<artus> а там тупо местами меняй
<artus> jiupuk_, что у тя за бубунта то ?
<victor0000> jiupuk_: у тебя старый груьб, у всех груб2
<XuMuK> если ето вапще убунта
<jiupuk_> http://paste.pro/1656032
<jiupuk_> да я скачал, для ознакомления какую-то.
<artus> jiupuk_, sudo update-grub2 что говорит?
<vadim1> artus http://paste.pro/1656036
<jiupuk_> sudo: update-grub2: command not found
<XuMuK> title         Windows
<XuMuK> root          (hd0,0)
<XuMuK> makeactive
<XuMuK> chainloader   +1
<XuMuK> добавь в конец файла
<jiupuk_> >XuMuK< ок, спасибо!
<artus> мдя
<victor0000> (hd0,0) а может еррор
<XuMuK> нет, он так будет на /dev/sda/ и скать альтернативный бутлоадер
<vadim1> artus http://paste.pro/1656071
<XuMuK> клёвый у тя дмесдж, чо скажешь..
<artus> это который из?
<artus> vadim1, давай следуйщий по списку)
<vadim1> че он тебе сказал мой дмесдж
<jiupuk_> http://paste.pro/1656110 вставил строку поменял, сохранил.
<vadim1> это тот при котором система зависла
<XuMuK> балиин
<artus> vadim1, давай мессаджес и сислог
<XuMuK> jiupuk, куда ты ето вставил?
<XuMuK> надо в конец menu.lst
<JoD[web]> Привет всем) помогите плз) не могу установить директ икс в вайне (ошибки выдает)
<XuMuK> JoD[web], покажи ошибки
<JoD[web]> из терминала?
<jiupuk_> >XuMuK< в menu.lst
<jiupuk_> строчку вставил которую ты написал
<vadim1> http://paste.pro/1656117
<JoD[web]> вот http://paste.ubuntu.com/609141/
<jiupuk_> скажите, есть команда чтоб узнать версию граба?
<vadim1> http://paste.pro/1656122
<victor0000> vadim1: ethtool -i eth0
<vadim1> driver: b44
<vadim1> version: 2.0
<vadim1> firmware-version:
<vadim1> bus-info: 0000:03:00.0
<JoD[web]> так что? никто не поможет с установкой директа из под вайна? ( ошибки выдает)
<jiupuk_> http://paste.pro/1656123
<victor0000> vadim1: sudo ethtool eth0 | pastebinit
<vadim1> предлагает sudo apt-get install pastebinit устанавливать?
<victor0000> lf
<victor0000> да
<vadim1> ок
<JoD[web]> ау( помогите плз( нужно директХ поставить а он ошибку выдет(((
<jiupuk_> ыыыы=) у меня 2 граба стоит
<vadim1> http://pastebin.com/0vDyZUnx
<XuMuK> jiupuk, grub --version
<Sergey_IT>  JoD[web] http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/wine
<Antiban> Сергей ит ты с какого города
<Sergey_IT> SPb
<JoD[web]> спасибо (но у меня из под вайна ошибку выдает уже когда начинается установка((
<jiupuk_> как установить 2 граб химик
<vadim1> victor0000 че дальше то?
<jiupuk_> ?
<victor0000> vadim1: Link detected: no не будет, нужно драйвер
<Antiban> Сергей значит обознался )
<vadim1> я установил его че дальше?
<Sergey_IT> Antiban, бывает
<JoD[web]> спасибо (но у меня из под вайна ошибку выдает уже когда начинается установка директах((
<vadim1> http://paste.pro/1656146 вот выброс консоли
<XuMuK> jiupuk, sudo apt-get install grub2
<Sergey_IT>  JoD[web], и что тебе должны отвечать? Ты хотя бы текст ошибки выдал
<jiupuk_> все народ я разобрася, нужно было удалить первый граб
<jiupuk_> они у меня конфликтовали
<JoD[web]> я уже кидал
<JoD[web]> http://paste.ubuntu.com/609141/
<jiupuk_> >XuMuK< Спасибо за сотрудничество, дай бог тебе здоровья=)
<XuMuK> jiupuk, незачто) спасибо)
<XuMuK> вот почему не все люди такие?!)
<garry-78> Всем ку!
<XuMuK> ку
<XuMuK> JoD[web], а со звуком у тя всё в порядке?
<jiupuk_> в гарбе2 менять если что все в /etc/default/grub?
<Sergey_IT>  JoD[web], а так пробовал? winetricks directx9
<XuMuK> jiupuk, да, только после изменений всегда запускай sudo update-grub
<JoD[web]> да (драйвер в вайне АЛСА)
<vadim1> да и позволь спросить при чем здесь eth0 если я сейчас юзаю вай-фай
<JoD[web]> я так и пробовал (то был результат)
<jiupuk_> >XuMuK< благодарю друг мой!=)
<XuMuK> не переигрывай)
<jiupuk_> >XuMuK< =)
<Sergey_IT> jiupuk_, учи матчасть...
<garry-78> Есть сервер с убунту, на десктоптной убунту могу вивео смотреть по sftp с сервера. а в дебиане нет. Куда копать?
<jiupuk_> -Sergey_IT- хорошо, обязательно учту!
<XuMuK> garry-78, gvfs ,ssh настройки
<JoD[web]> ну что никто больше не поможет?
<XuMuK> JoD[web], попробуй .NET VB C++ Runtime  сначала поставить
<victor0000> vadim1: ifconfig -a | pastebinit
<JoD[web]> стоит вроде... но ща проверю;)
<jiupuk_> химик а как сделать так чтоб отсюда повторяющие строки удалить http://paste.pro/1656167
<pplcf> никто не знает как в андроиде удалить у ListView(CursorAdapter) пункт под определенной позицией?
<XuMuK> всмысле?
<jiupuk_> то есть при загрузке у меня строки повторяются
<XuMuK> пункты меню?
<jiupuk_> да
<jiupuk_> Ubuntu, с Linux 2.6.32-21-generic допустим
<XuMuK> какие ты хочешь удалить?
<jiupuk_> этот два раза
<jiupuk_> 'Ubuntu, с Linux 2.6.32-21-generic (режим восстановления)'
<jiupuk_> и этот
<jiupuk_> я хз почему так
<XuMuK> ты хочешь старые ядра удалить или чтобы они просто перестали при загрузке появляцо?
<jiupuk_> при загрузке чтоб в меню не дублировались
<XuMuK> они о не дублируюцо, там версии ядра разные
<jiupuk_> => все чтоб было эстетично
<jiupuk_> а , все понял1
<XuMuK> ls /boot
<jiupuk_> http://paste.pro/1656176 так же теперь все правильно?
<XuMuK> да, но у тебя 7 пунктов так и будут
<XuMuK> или 6
<jiupuk_> да пох, главное чтоб винду грузил. а то меня жена задолбала=)
<XuMuK> :)
<XuMuK> моя привыкла к линуксу)
<jiupuk_> везет=)
<XuMuK> сначала тоже возмущалась)
<jiupuk_> да мне линукс нужен для работы новой
<jiupuk_> поднатасикваю вот
<jiupuk_> Удачи всем, спасибо за помощь в особенности >XuMuK<!
<XuMuK> незачто, пока
<JoD[web]> XuMuK:  не подскажешь где взять .NET VB C++ Runtime а то я не найду где скачать можно)
<XuMuK> JoD[web], непомню, в гугл вставь how to winetriks directx install
<XuMuK> JoD[web], непомню, в гугл вставь how to winetriks directx install
<JoD[web]_> так там ток осн команды (тоесть именно директ) а мне он ошибки пишет (уже когда далее кнопку сам нажимаешь в окошке директа ) типа мол не возможно установить
<JoD[web]_> да еще и инет сейчас тупит((
<pplcf> никто не знает как в андроиде удалить у ListView(CursorAdapter) пункт под определенной позицией?
<artus> pplcf, причем тут андроид ?
<pplcf> "Если вам долго не отвечают, попробуйте спросить на #ubuntu-ru"
<pplcf> топик андроид канала
<artus> нуну
<JoD[web]> XuMuK:  мне тут вот что пишет  jod@RF710:~$ sudo wget -q http://kegel.com/wine/winetricks -O /usr/local/bin/winetricks && sudo chmod +x /usr/local/bin/winetricks [sudo] password for jod:  jod@RF710:~$ winetricks directx9 wine: could not load L"C:\\windows\\system32\\plugplay.exe": Module not found err:menubuilder:WinMain unknown option -a err:menubuilder:WinMain unknown option -r Executing w_do_call directx9 dir
<JoD[web]> но он не установился а выдал ошибку когда я устанавливал его(
<garry-78> XuMuK: спс разобрался, добавил пользователя в гуппу fuse, и всё заиграло=)
<XuMuK> нзчто
<JoD[web]> XuMuK:  http://i078.radikal.ru/1105/e7/bfbf2f3f90c9.png глянь плз
<JoD[web]> есть идеи?
<XuMuK> давай логи которые там просит
<JoD[web]> ща
<keks-n> sup
<keks-n> Народ, я ppa победить не могу
<keks-n> dput говорит, то всё загрузил
<neo3> Поставил Unity, крутая штука
<keks-n> Но то в очереди сборки ничего не появляется
<JoD[web]> я не знаю как их оттуда достать(
<keks-n> >>Поставил Unity, крутая штука
<keks-n> Юзаю набор из Cairo-Dock и AWN. Места жрёт меньше, в целом удобнее
<neo3> keks-n: надо будет попробывать
<neo3> keks-n: то есть ты снес unity, поставил на классический гном это набор?
<keks-n> Я вообще ничего не сносил
<neo3> то есть поверх unity?
<keks-n> Я создал  по файлику в /usr/share/xsessions
<keks-n> И в /usr/share/gnome-session/sessions
<JoD[web]> XuMuK:  а может быть такое что директ таки стал? (не смотря на ошибку?) у меня просто в вайне в бибиотеках появились директовские
<keks-n> И как-то особо не запаривался на тему того то поверх
<keks-n> А что снизу
<XuMuK> может
<Mafiz> скажи мне пожалуйста в чем трабла заключается, ставлю бота талисмана на автозагрузку, бот запускается а остальные службы такие как вэб сервер, ssh, webmin не запускаются
<Mafiz> скажите*
<keks-n> кхм
<keks-n> а как именно ставишь?
<Mafiz> ну я через webmin прописываю автозагрузку
<keks-n> -_\\
<keks-n> Ну сходи на канал вебмина, что я ещё могу порекомендовать
<Mafiz> ну может есть другой вариан.. просто в системе еще несилен
<keks-n> Если его оттуда убрать, то они потом стартуют?
<Mafiz> если бота убрать с автозагрузки то все стартуется...
<Mafiz> все слетает из-за добавления автозагрузки бота
<artus> sleep 60
<keks-n> А если его в rc.local прописать?
<keks-n> И шо даст этот ваш слип?
<artus> keks-n, не пугай его ) у него ж вебмин)
<keks-n> Талисман сам по себе конфликтовать ни с чем не может
<artus> мегаацкое поделие
<keks-n> Значит, что-то в вебмине
<Mafiz> но при автостарте сам ботик стартует а все остальное не рабоает
<keks-n> Да я помню это чудо
<artus> keks-n, ну как минимум бот запустится после того как поднимется все остальное
<keks-n> Он синхронно
<keks-n> Автозапускает
<keks-n> Насколько я знаю
<jod[web]> всем снова привет)
<artus> кто ?
<jod[web]> а кто знает почему Мост вантед в вайне при запуске падает?
<Mafiz> <keks-n> а в чем тогда косяк заключается?
<artus> jod[web], поспрошай на канале вайна
<Mafiz> на форуме прочитал вот это http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=5755.0 но я так и не понял каким он боком определяет старт и завершение по цифрам?
<Mafiz> по старту я как бы догнал а вот завершение
<keks-n> В rc.local пропиши
<keks-n> И вообще, поставь _нормальную_ панель
<keks-n> ISPManager там
<keks-n> он стоит копейки
<Mafiz> а другие альтернативы есть по запуску не прибегая к деньгам
<keks-n> Прописать в rc.local
<Nor8> Кто напомнит, как называется встроенный в убунту просмотрщик изображений?
<XuMuK> можете мне кто нить куда нить закинуть /etc/init.d/skeleton, кто на убунте сидит?
<XuMuK> Nor8, image-viewer
<keks-n> юзай service
<keks-n> init.d устарело
<XuMuK> keks-n, как нить сам решу, чо мне юзать
<keks-n> http://paste.ubuntu.com/609170/
<Nor8> XuMuK: Точно? Откуда знаешь? Ты же на арче )))
<keks-n> За тебя решат
<keks-n> Когда init.d выпилят
<XuMuK> у меня вапще нет init.d , почему и прошу, чтоб поделились
<Just[web]> как обнулить все настройки вайна?)
<keks-n> rm -rf .wine
<Just[web]> о) спс)
<keks-n> юзай префиксы
<XuMuK> Nor8, а какая разница то? ето стандартный дефолтный гномовский имаж вьювер)
<babrusha> можно еще раз команду обнуления настроек вайно
<keks-n> rm -rf ~/.wine
<Just[web]> а это и библиотеки его обнулит? а то нужно)
<Nor8> XuMuK: Нет такого файла )))
<keks-n> это вообще всё обнулит
<Just[web]> спс
<keks-n> повторюсь, используйте префиксы
<keks-n> свой набор либ и настроек для каждой софтины - это удобно, как минимум
<Just[web]> как? у меня что-то вообще  не лепится с ним ничего((
<keks-n> WINEPREFIX=путь wine блаблабла
<Just[web]> я его вообще не могу понять( работает под ним у меня ток контра и варик 3( а мост вантед (нфс) и бринк (новая игрушка) тупо не пошли((
<XuMuK> Nor8, eog
<keks-n> слушай, а зачем ты вообще бубунту-то поставил, если игрульки нужны?
<XuMuK> Nor8, http://goo.gl/Wv8eK
<Nor8> XuMuK: Так то вроде он, но нет в ём встроенного редактора изображений ))) Или еще чего прикручивать нужно)))
<Just[web]> ну вопервых производительность выше... (но на игрушках мир клином не сошелся) не только для игр ставил) как минимум скорость инета выростает))
<XuMuK> Nor8, тада юзай shotwell
 * keks-n пытается понять, как убунта влияет на скорость интернета
<Mafiz> <keks-n> а что это скрипт? можешь ли мне заточить под бота?  я смотрю в таких скриптах много схожих записей но я не знаю какая из них важная и какую роль играет
<keks-n> ну форточки в дуалбуте держи для игр тогда
<neo3> Ребят помогите. В wine запускаю warcraft, не работает клавиатура
<neo3> wine 1.3.20, ubuntu 11.04
<XuMuK> Just[web], производительность в играх редко бывает в вайн выше чем в самой винде
<Nor8> keks-n Обыяно улучшает скорость она
<XuMuK> + мого всяких косяков
<XuMuK> много
<neo3> ребят как сделать чтобы в вайне клавиатура работала? в варике не пашет
<Nor8> Но варкрафт там должен работать
<OccaM1> игры зло
<Just[web]> на нем по сравнению с форточками оптимизировано все) (вайн не причем к производительности) бубунта меньше жрет ресурсов))
<keks-n> голые форточки тоже не так много жрут
<keks-n> зато не подвержены проблемам с менеджером памяти
<Just[web]> убунта все равно меньше) кстати) ты в вайне сильно хорошо розбираешься?
<keks-n> который мне периодически вешает систему, весело шурша свопом
<Nor8> Ну тут выбор простой! Или форточки или убунту, но с вайном )))
<keks-n> В вайне разбираются его разработчики
<Just[web]> а ты?)
<keks-n> А я его использую
<keks-n> Кстати, кто-нибудь знает вменяемый ланчер а ля вылезающий по Alt+F2 из гнумпанели?
<Just[web]> просто запустил гаму а в ней мишь не отвечала( не знаешь как решить?
<neo3> не пашет клава
<neo3> и еще верху панель мешается... вроде полноэкранный режим, а пуск весит верху
<Nor8> XuMuK: Какая версия ядра сейчас в вайне?
<keks-n> я в вайне игры не запускаю обычно
<Just[web]> у меня варик норм работает)
<Nor8> XuMuK: тьфу, затроллили, в арче )))
<keks-n> а то, что запускаю, нормально пашет
<Just[web]> понял)
<neo3> keks-n: у тя какие настройки стоят в графике в вайне?
<keks-n> дефолтные
<neo3> а у тя пуск верху торчит?
<keks-n> какой пуск
<neo3> ну панелька
<neo3> основная
<Just[web]> а больше никто не знает почему мишь может не отвечать?
<Just[web]> он о гнуме сверху)
<pahan> hi, как вылогиниться из из терминала в графическом режиме
<keks-n> Эм
<neo3> ну да
<keks-n> Нет у меня никакой панельки
<Just[web]> она сама пропадет потом
<neo3> а разрешение варика совпадает с разрешением рабочего стола?
<Just[web]> не парся с панелькой
<neo3> Just[web]: у меня так и висит)
<Just[web]> она не так важна
<neo3> мешает)
<Just[web]> пропадет потом) а если нет то быстро привыкнешь)
<pahan> как  x-сервер рестартануть?
<keks-n> Панелька не нужна
<XuMuK> Nor8, Linux lap 2.6.38-ARCH #1
<keks-n> жрёт драгоценные пиксели по вертикали
<neo3> keks-n: в каком смысле не нужна?
<XuMuK> pahan, что у тя гдм или кде?
<keks-n> Вообще не нужна
<Nor8> XuMuK: В арче как его собирают, на скорость оптимизируют?
<neo3> keks-n: а как ее убрать?
<XuMuK> Nor8, хз
<XuMuK> не понял про чо ты
<keks-n> Я свой файл с настройками сессии сделал
<keks-n> И её там нет
<XuMuK> keks-n, поздравляю
<neo3> keks-n: а где про это почитать можно?
<keks-n> Понятия не имею
<keks-n> я эти директории через grep -rl нашёл
<Nor8> XuMuK: Ну глянь в конфиге, сколько там герц выставлено в этом значении CONFIG_HZ
<keks-n> Есть конфиги в /usr/share/xsessions
<keks-n> Их оттудова цепляют что gdm, что kdm
<keks-n> Гнумские сессии запускаются через gnome-session
<keks-n> там в параметрах указать надо, какую именно
<jham> Nor8: оптимируют просто на i686, в отличии от дебианского i386
<keks-n> Кто-то ещё сидит на i386?
<jham> а так - что ещё соптимруешь? только если сам компилируешь. но это тогда уж slack или gentoo надо (для пласебо)
<keks-n> Так вот, gnome-session свои конфиги ищет в /usr/share/gnome-session/sessions
<keks-n> И там прописывается, что запускать
<Nor8> XuMuK: Посмотрел?
<Nor8> XuMuK: Живой? )))
<XuMuK> да, живой
<XuMuK> чо посмотрел?
 * XuMuK делал кофе и косяг)
<Nor8> XuMuK:  Смотри чат )))
<Nor8> Ясно ))
<Nor8> глянь в конфиге, сколько там герц выставлено в этом значении CONFIG_HZ
<Nor8> В конфиге ядра естественно
<XuMuK> Nor8, де ето смотреть?
<XuMuK> в дмесдж?
<Nor8> XuMuK: Ну я тупо конфиг открываю )))
<XuMuK> конфиг ЧЕГО?
<XuMuK> у меня вапще выпало, про чо мы)
<Nor8>  XuMuK: Бросай курить хавно всякое, а то дочь отца потеряет ))))
<XuMuK> Nor8, короче дай комманду, я те скажу чо выдаст))
<Nor8> XuMuK: Команду не знаю, руками захожу в /usr/boot  и смотрю конфиг ядра
<keks-n> наркоманы
<Nor8> XuMuK: Просто в /boot
<Nor8> keks-n: Не обобщай ))
<keks-n> А зачем нормальным людям лезть в конфиг ядра?
<Nor8>  XuMuK: И в этом конфиге смотрю значение  CONFIG_HZ
<Nor8> keks-n: Затем, что жажда познания границ не знает. В хорошем смысле этого слова!
<XuMuK> Nor8, де имеено?)) http://pastebin.com/7FR70Yvp
<Nor8> XuMuK: Ладно, забей )))
<keks-n> В недодистрибутивах конфиг не валяется рядом с ядром?
<keks-n> Печально, печально
<Nor8> keks-n: Сам каким дистром пользуешься?
<Jacob[web]> всем кто не спит доброй ночи) кто подскажет как патчить вайн? ато никак не могу ( пишет что бы выбрал файл для патча
<keks-n> Сижу половину времени на убунте, половину на Maemo
<Jacob[web]> никто не патчил вайн?
<XuMuK> а у тя другой ник не mva, случайно?
<keks-n> случайно нет
<XuMuK> а то его замашки, всё что им самим неиспользуецо получает присавку недо-...
<keks-n> Ну это же классика
 * mva сейчас XuMuK промеж ушей стукнет за клевету
<Nor8> )))
<Zalexi> всем привет
<XuMuK> плохая классика
<XuMuK> ку
<keks-n> Ну почему же
<mva> keks-n: вообще-то конфиги рядом с ядром лежат как раз в недодистрибутивах
<keks-n> Классика сетевых споров
<Zalexi> нужна помощь в компиляции weechat
<keks-n> Обоснуй
<mva> потому, что когда ядро нормально собрано конфиг лежит прям в нём в /proc/config.gz
<XuMuK> потому что пытаетесь навязать вашу точку зрения
<keks-n> Тот же груб может понять, какое из ядер совместимо с xen, а какое - нет
<keks-n> Вполне логично держать конфиги рядом с ядром
<XuMuK> mva, де клевета?
<keks-n> Сразу понятно, что там за бинарник, и с чем его можно есть
<mva> что-то я не видел, чтобы граб потрошил конфиги
<keks-n> Потрошит
<Jacob[web]_> никто не патчил вайн?
<mva> а вообще, нефига из граба "понимать"
<mva> один раз написал конфиг для ксеноядра и дальше спокойно обновлешь
<mva> что еще надо :)
<keks-n> в частности /etc/grub.d/20_linux_xen
<XuMuK> Jacob[web]_, зачем его патчить?
<mva> и да, как полёт на Maemo? :)
<Jacob[web]_> что бы мишка везде работала) патч я нашел) а как ставить не знаю(
<keks-n> сей скриптик пробегается по конфигам, выясняет, что можно использовать для Dom0 и добавляет в меню
<keks-n> Хорошо полёт
<keks-n> Я на нём MonoDevelop завёл
<mva> Jacob[web]_: а теперь по-русски
<mva> фи
<keks-n> Отладчик пашет, ASP.NET пашет, интеграция с git пашет
<keks-n> Сиди да радуйся
<Nor8>  keks-n: PPA со сборкой последнего патча хен не знаешь случаем?
<mva> зачем моно?
<mva> зачем дотнет?
<XuMuK> Jacob[web]_, наверно пересобрать вайн с етим патчем... только не спрашивай как, сразу говорю
<Zalexi> ой, простите, что вмешиваюсь. не будетели вы так любезны помочь неофиту в осовении компиляции при помощи cmake?
<mva> что за мелкософтовские замашки?
<XuMuK> спроси у гугла
<keks-n> Затем, что там тонны синтаксического сахара при той же производительности
<Jacob[web]_> ща кину инструкцию с сайта может глянешь?
<mva> при какой "той же"?
<keks-n> шустрее всяких там питонов и руби, проигрывает плюсам на части задач
<Jacob[web]_> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=4592.0
<Jacob[web]_> вот0
<Jacob[web]_> )
<keks-n> идеально для всяких разных демонов и веба
<XuMuK> ну да, что я и думал... ето надо пересобирать вайн с етим патчем
<XuMuK> Jacob[web]_, так что читай ман и вперед
<Jacob[web]_> тогда где взять сурсы вайна не подскажешь?)
 * mva ничего не мешает писать на сях (в т.ч. прошивки для микроконтроллеров и процессоров), питоне (в порядке извращения), пхп (тоже в порядке извращения) и щелле
<keks-n> Ну и?
 * mva как не пытался, не может понять профита моно. Но зато понимает что это мелкомягкая ловушка
<keks-n> Я тоже сишкой периодически промышляю, да и шелл-скрипты уважаю
<keks-n> Просто шарпик удобнее сишки и мощнее шелла
 * mva кстати и на Lua, и на Ruby, и на Scala писал даже, да.
<mva> » удобнее
<keks-n> ну да
<Zalexi> кто нибудь еще, попроще, есть на сайте?
<mva> это слово намекает на субъективность
<keks-n> не надо забивать себе голову управлением памятью вообще
<mva> фи
<keks-n> при этом при желании этим можно заняться
<mva> вот именно за это я и ненавижу высокоуровневые языки
<mva> при чем ненавижу как юзер, а не как программист
<keks-n> указатели умеет перемалывать только в путь
<mva> потому, что ЗАДОЛБАЛО
<keks-n> что именно?
<mva> то, что маленькая, казалось бы, софтинга, отжирает терабайты оперативной памяти
<mva> утрированно
<mva> =)
<keks-n> у меня тут на шарпике сайтик крутится, так он неделями жрёт стабильно 90-100 метров
<mva> » 90-100
<keks-n> ну да
<mva> » сайтик
<Jacob[web]_> (
<keks-n> там в памяти индекс поисковый и кэши
<keks-n> и шаблоны откомпиленные
<keks-n> вот и набегает
<XuMuK> Jacob[web]_, http://tinyurl.com/6zv3lov
<mva> оно и без того не меньше 40 будет
<keks-n> хэлловорд на аспнете жрёт 7 метров
<mva> а если к примеру упороться и написать на сях, то будет меньше 5
<keks-n> лол
<Jacob[web]_> чем пользовался для этого прикола?=)
<mva> при чем меньше 5 будет полнофункциональное веб-приложение
<keks-n> кхм
<keks-n> У меня одни кэши метров 20
<keks-n> и индекс тоже не маленький
<keks-n> мне вообще не особо понятен смысл запихивать базовый функционал в 5 метров, если дальше расход памяти будет линейно расти
<keks-n> причём примерно одинаково
<XuMuK> Jacob[web]_, LetMeGoogleThatForYou )) http://lmgtfy.com
<keks-n> Кстати, ты давно на сишке работал одновременно с сетью и mysql, жаббир-ботом и поисковым движком?
<keks-n> что-то мне подсказывает, что всё вместе будет жрать несколько больше 5 метров
<keks-n> А вот пилить это всё придётся раза в 4 дольше
<Nor8> Так-с, вайн сломали, куда писать? )))
<keks-n> В редакцию
<XuMuK> Nor8, как говорит моя дочка: "слямаля") а чо ты там сломал то? о_О
<Nor8>  XuMuK: Да я то ничего,  а вот новаую версию вайна так собрали, что в контре все прыгает рандомом.
<Nor8>  XuMuK: Изображение скачет, не прицелиться
<keks-n> а откуда ставил-то
<Nor8> офф репы
<keks-n> ну с ппа поставь
<keks-n> всегда так делаю, полёт нормальный
<Nor8> С ппа и стоит.
<XuMuK> я вот тоже пытаюсь с цвс скачать сурсы и собрать с етим патчем для мышки...
<Nor8> С их ппа.
<keks-n> гм
<keks-n> ну откатись, чо
<XuMuK> тока вот чо то с цвс... не дает войти в репу
<Nor8>  XuMuK: Если соберешь, то расскажи потом, как он в Варфаре отрабатывает.
<XuMuK> Nor8, вот ради него то всё и затеваецо))
<keks-n> а чо его собирать-то
<Nor8> keks-n: Знал бы как, откатился бы
<keks-n> там же на ппа валяются старые пакеты, нэ?
<XuMuK> keks-n, там разные валяюцо
<keks-n> So what?
<XuMuK> nt
<Nor8> keks-n: А то, что он автоматом из репов токма новые добавляет
<keks-n> dpkg -i отменили?
<Nor8> А зачем?
<keks-n> Если из репов пришлибли
<keks-n> можно руками выкачать
<keks-n> но вообще apt-get install позволяет задать версию
<keks-n> которую хочешь поставить
<keks-n> потом её холдишь и не запариваешься
<XuMuK> Nor8, git ом поперло
<Nor8> XuMuK: Да я дебом скачал уже
<Nor8> http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/archive/binary/  Отсюда, если нужно кому то
<XuMuK> Nor8, уже патченный?
<Nor8> Нет, дефолт
<Jacob[web]> ну что собрал?)))
<Nor8> XuMuK: Ты по какому мануалу собираешь?
<XuMuK> Jacob[web], щас буду собирать
 * mva как прожжёный гентушник смотрит на мучения горе-сборщиков и смётся :)
<Jacob[web]> я тоже собираю)))
<mva> *еёт
<Jacob[web]> пытаюсь))
 * keks-n вообще не понимает, какие могут быть проблемы со сборкой
<XuMuK> Nor8, непокакому... просто скачал патч и сурсы вайна, ща пропатчу и соберу и всё
<keks-n> Качаешь пакет сырцов  и запускаешь dpkg-buildpackage
<keks-n> Качать можно с того же ppa
<XuMuK> keks-n, у меня не убунта, я с гита скачал
<keks-n> ССЗБ
<XuMuK> ну ну
<keks-n> ну да
<Nor8> Оказывается в натти и откатиться тоже можно, у них в репах есть старее версия
<Nor8> Но не намного старее
<keks-n> Меня всегда поражало количество народу на канале %distroname%, которые этим самым %distroname% не пользуются
<Jacob[web]> XuMuK:  ну как успехи?
<Jacob[web]> ау)
<XuMuK> собираецо
<Jacob[web]> ок) если собирешь кинь мне как-то) оч хочу на "бринк" попробовать )
<Jacob[web]_> повесил бы своего провайдера)))
<Jacob[web]_> не собрал еще?
<Jacob[web]_> XuMuK: ну что там?)
<Nor8> XuMuK: Собрал?
<Jacob[web]_> Nor8:  он молчит))) либо спит) либо занят) либо систему накрыл)))
<Jacob[web]_> походу уже все спят) я прав?
<XuMuK> Nor8, собрал, но тут такой косячок всплыл, что я же систему переставлял...
<XuMuK> теперь надо заново вайн настраивать и тд
<XuMuK> и мне чо то влом стало)
<Jacob[web]_> какой косячек?)
<Nor8> XuMuK: А что там его  настраивать то?
<XuMuK> Jacob[web]_, git clone git://source.winehq.org/git/wine.git ~/wine-git
<XuMuK> вот патч http://bugs2.winehq.org/attachment.cgi?id=3012
<XuMuK> и вперед))
<Jacob[web]_> )
<Jacob[web]_> спс)
<mva> никому dr.web не нужен? :)
<mva> в смысле, репозитории с оным
<XuMuK> Jacob[web]_, не уж и правда незачто)
<XuMuK> sharikoff, ку
<Nor8> mva: NOD Eset есть для линя )))
<Jacob[web]_> а какой файл указывать?
<XuMuK> Jacob[web]_, кому? куда?
<Jacob[web]_> когда просит (файл то патч)
<XuMuK> ну наверное Makefile
<mva> Nor8: tещё что-нибудь очевидное скажешь? :)
<Jacob[web]_> спс
<Nor8> mva: Когда ты еще что-нибудь очевидное спросишь. :-D
<mva> ну, тут просто дохтур выложил репозитории, в т.ч. для бубунты :)
<mva> правда про генту с сабайоном как обычно забыли :(
<Nor8> Подразумевается, видимо, что гентушники сами скрасноглазят
<mva> к несчастью, в последнее врем среди них развелось столько убунтушников и вендузятников, что ебилды умеют писать дай бог 2; от всей массы :)
<Nor8> mva: Ты генту пользуешь или сабайон?
<mva> и то и то :)
<mva> родителям, свояченице, жене, тёще и тестю поставил сабайон.
<Nor8> А что не убунту, она же попроще или без разницы?
<mva> чем она попроще? :)
<mva> вообще, "попроще" — дело привычки, на самом деле :)
<Nor8> И то может и без разницы ))) Иконки на десктоп поместил и пусть пользуются )))
<Nor8> Им*
<Nor8> Всяк они там ядра не собирают и не компиляют софт)))
<mva> иногда оно бывает нужно
<mva> при чем и то и другое
<mva> и чаще всего при покупке экзотического принтера//мфушки
<Nor8> Жена, к примеру, рубит у тебя в этом?
<mva> как у моих радителей например
<mva> жена-то рубит
<mva> а мама не очень :)
<mva> так вот, если бы у мамы была убунта, то я бы заманался ей объяснять, что ей сделать, чтоб заработал её принтер
<Nor8> mva: Это и понятно
<Nor8> mva: Это почему?
<mva> а т.к. у неё заблаговременно стоял сабайон, то всё свелось к USE="-usb" emerge -j2 cups
<mva> ;)
<mva> и да, у неё стояли и убунта и даже суся, но, вот только сабайон принёс счастье </troll> ;)
<mva> суся, правда, болела тем, что ВСЁ ЛОМАЛОСЬ НАФИГ после каждого апдейта :)
<ubuntu> "
<mva> Zalexi: ты там хотел cmake'ом что-то покомпилть. И как, удалось? :)
<Zalexi> mva: нет. искал довольно долго, но в этом новичок. с make как-то проще. хотел новый weechat скомпилировать и поставить. выдавало ошибку. нашел готовые дебки поставил с них.
<mva> :)
<ubuntu> ребят поделитесь ссылочкой по восстановлению груб2 варианты http://ubuntologia.ru/grub2-recovery закончились неудачей
 * mva для обновления вичата из гита делает просто emerge weechat (предварительно разрешив установку 9999 версии) :P
<Zalexi> с cmake там надо какие-то апраметры указывать,Ю я указывал, но все равно ругалось, вот здесь и спрашивал. Но ГУРУ общались в облаках и о возвышенном.
<mva> ubuntu: всё восстановление граба заключается в зарузке с лайвсиди и выполнении grub-install
<mva> Zalexi: оно и без параметров компиляет прекрасно.
<mva> только если не умеешь лучше не браться
<Zalexi> mva: и так и помереть неучем?!
<ubuntu> mva: sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/ /dev/sdX както успеха не принесла
<mva> Zalexi: обычно люди когда что-то изучают — сначала изучают теоретическую часть и только потом лезут к практикуму :)
<mva> ubuntu: 1) зачем ты указываешь --root-directory=/mnt/ и почему именно /mnt/ ?
<Zalexi> вот и я о том же. думал, что по аналогии с мэйк сработает
<mva> ubuntu: 2) ты так и указываешь, sdX? не подставляя правильную букву?
<ubuntu> потому что монтировал диск с системой в мнт
<Zalexi> ладно, потом поучу детальнее
<ubuntu> подставляя, я прост с сайта скопировал
<Zalexi> всем всего доброго
<mva> ubuntu: странный ты
<mva> у меня вся установка сошлась к grub2-install --no-floppy /dev/sda
<mva> плюс конфиг правильный сделать
<ubuntu> эх попробую
#ubuntu-ru 2011-05-18
<XuMuK> mva, у меня два варианта: либо pacman -Sy weechat, либо yaourt weechat и выбрать из списка
<XuMuK> третий и тд: собрать самому
<sharikoff>  make -C /usr/ports/irc/weechat install clean =)
<XuMuK> фря?)
<sharikoff> =)
<trancecore> ыхыхых груб восстановил терь вин не хочет подрубаться =(
<XuMuK> trancecore, апдейт-груб сделал?
<trancecore> о точно
<XuMuK> можно было и не перегружацо, там по выхлопу понятно
<trancecore> ну вот все взяло и заработало =( ну с чем еще ковыряться
<sharikoff> разбанили мою бнцшечку наконец то
<trancecore> кстати, под вин капировал с раздела на раздел 20гб по времени заняло около часа, так и должно быть? =/
<XuMuK> есть кто-нить кто гномом 3 пользуецо?
<XuMuK> как убрать вот ету хрень никто не знает? http://goo.gl/C6rhy
 * trancecore толи глюки ловит, толи шрифты распливаются и обратно фокусируются
<unclechu> Приветствую! Плиз, помогите нубу, я установил на VirtualBox свежую ubuntu server. Но русские символы отображаются затушёванными кубиками, как лечить?
<XuMuK> unclechu, в какой программе они так отоброжаюцо?
<unclechu> там консоль только, в ней
<unclechu> XuMuK, там консоль только, в ней
<XuMuK> sudo aptitude install console-cyrillic
<XuMuK> sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-cyrillic
<XuMuK> ну или apt-get  если убунта 11.04
<sharikoff> ping
<ubuntuhelp> sharikoff, Понг.
<sharikoff> @op
<sharikoff> @deop
<XuMuK> кто нить сидит с хчата?
<Dinamic-Adm>  не
<paul11> нафег юнити :)
<rapidsp> свежая мысль
<ufo_xx> всем привет
<Dinamic-Adm> ку
<chapt> привет, господа, такой вопрос- снес пульсаудио, в результате сейчас нет системы микширования, то есть только 1 приложение может работать со звуковой, в какую сторону копать, никто не подскажет?
<SergeyIT> chapt, может веруть пульс? ;)
<SergeyIT> вернуть
<chapt> гм, да можно в принципе, но в качестве плеера audicious  использую, без пульса нагрузка на проц меньше стала
<Slukin> помогите пожалуйста
<Slukin> у меня убунту 10.10, пиджин 2.7.3, для пиджина стоит плагин мэйл.ру
<Slukin> так в мэйл.ру я пишу текст, а у получателя такой текст: <font color="#ff0000">П</font><font color="#df0000">р</font><font color="#bf0000">о</font><font color="#9f0000">в</font><font color="#800000">е</font><font color="#600000">р</font><font color="#400000">к</font><font color="#200000">а</font>
<Slukin> как это исправить?
<iam> #leave
<Antiban> Люди есть локалка и сквид.доступ к 3 сайтам. как сделать к другим
<_TomFarr_> Профилактика в МТС-Pay http://bit.ly/jK1RkG
<paaanda> Приветствую. У меня вопрос. Запускаю установочный exe файл через wine, установка на русском языке. Символы отображаются кракозябрами. Убунту 9.04. Как настроить отображение кириллицы во всех приложениях?
<UinstonS> Привет всем
<UinstonS> Подскажите команду для запуска редактирования compiz-deskmenu, а то в гугле везде написанно, нажмите кнопку edit, а я ее оттуда удалил)
<SergeyIT> ку
<san4o> UinstonS: compiz-deskmenu где ты такой пакет нашел ? конфигурить компиз можно compizconfig-settings-manager
<UinstonS> san4o: нене, этот пакет для меню на правой кнопки мыши, у него своя команда, он к компиз-сет-мен не относится
<san4o> UinstonS: ясн. никогда не пробовал контекстное меню редактировать )
<UinstonS> это замена контекстного меню
<urukhigh> Добрый день. Люди. пропало WI-FI соединение. Комп не видит wlan0. Чё делать?
<yurau> urukhigh: перезагрузиться?
<urukhigh> пофиг. не помогает.
<yurau> я вообще-то провода люблю. такчто дальше сам
<Aceler> В старой убунте у меня был файлик fix, который я вызывал после запуска гнома. Там было две строчки: gnome-settings-daemon и nautilus -q.
<Aceler> В новой убунте там другие строчки: gnome-panel --replace и mail-notification
<victor0000> urukhigh ?
<urukhigh> у меня тож провода, но хотел из ноута точку доступа сделать.
<urukhigh> в итоге завалил вайфай наглухо.
<urukhigh> ноут его среди сетевых интерфейсов не видит.
<victor0000> urukhigh sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<urukhigh> а это чё?
<victor0000> urukhigh открой терминал
<urukhigh> открыт
<victor0000> копир и встав на терминал и ввод (ентер)
<victor0000> urukhigh sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<urukhigh> это ясно. чё я ставлю то.
<urukhigh> сделал. дальше чё?
<victor0000> urukhigh ifconfig -a | pastebinit
<victor0000> urukhigh дай сайт
<urukhigh> http://pastebin.com/P1997WSW
<victor0000> urukhigh молодец, далше смотрю сайт
<victor0000> urukhigh iwlist scan | pastebinit
<urukhigh> lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.
<urukhigh> eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.
<urukhigh> br0       Interface doesn't support scanning.
<urukhigh> vboxnet0  Interface doesn't support scanning.
<urukhigh> pan0      Interface doesn't support scanning.
<urukhigh> Вы пытаетесь послать пустой документ, выходя
<victor0000> urukhigh вайфай какой усб или PCI ?
<urukhigh> PCI наверно. Ну встроенный в ноутбук.
<victor0000> urukhigh lspci | grep Wire | pastebinit
<urukhigh> http://pastebin.com/wGnm6wqq
<victor0000> urukhigh лучше сайт пастеби, тут нелзя то баннит
<urukhigh> Игрался с настройками с этого сайта http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/wifi_ap. Доигрался.
<victor0000> urukhigh lsmod | grep "^a" | pastebinit
<urukhigh> http://pastebin.com/FtQ4mTEr
<trancecore> ore(i)] lspci
<NoOova> Народ
<nAgoHaK> ку
<NoOova> привет
<NoOova> /bin/dd if=/dev/zero of=/tmp/123 bs=1048576
<NoOova> /bin/rm /123
<NoOova> это затрёт старые файлы на фс?
<NoOova> которые уже удалены
<NoOova> фс ext3 подключенная как ext2
<skai> нет
<NoOova> почему?
<NoOova> поидее вначале забьём весь винт
<NoOova> а потом удалим файл
<skai> ну во первых sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sd# или sd## (кому как.один раздел или весь хард)
<skai> во вторых rm -f /tmp/123 тогда уж
<NoOova> skai: задача такая, надо удалить данные от файлов которых уже нет
<NoOova> ну я просто -f забыл дописать, в реальном скрипте он есть
<NoOova> ну и ещё раз высываезся dd с bs=1
<NoOova> вконце
<skai> NoOova: а адреса /123 и /tmp/123 тебя не смущают?
<NoOova> ну я просто менял текст
<NoOova> перед вставкой
<NoOova> реальный скрипт не использует папку /tmp т.к. она tmpfs
<NoOova> я про принцип спрашиваю так можно?
<skai> в общем dd if=/dev/zero of=/mnt/mountedhard/1
<skai> пока не будет ошибка, что нет места
<NoOova> ну да. после ошибки dd вылетит и запустится rm
<NoOova> так я задачу выполю?
<skai> sudo apt-get install secure-delete
<NoOova> блин
<skai> sfill - wipe all the space marked as empty on your hard drive
<skai> надежней жеж
<NoOova> хм
<NoOova> не знаю
<NoOova> не знал
<skai> но и dd тоже сделает все
<skai> по моей схеме
<NoOova> почему это эээ ))) по моей
<unclechu> люди, помогите. поставил ubuntu server на virtual box, консоль, все дела. русский текст в консоли отображается затушёванными кубами. как лечить?
<NoOova> заисываем пока место не кончится потом удаляем
<NoOova> !cyr
<ubuntuhelp> Локализация терминала производится установкой пакета console-cyrillic а так же некоторой настройкой см. http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=24411.msg197613#msg197613 http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=3538.0
<skai> NoOova: аааа.сорь.я bs за count посчитал
<skai> проще было bs=4M
<skai> чтобы 4хметровыми блоками.так быстро будет
<NoOova> ага у меня в реальном скрипте bs=1048576
<NoOova> 107 мбайтсек
<NoOova> =)
<unclechu> ubuntuhelp, спасибо, пролистаю сейчас
<unclechu> ubuntuhelp, первая ссылка мёртвая
<NoOova> skai: а что там про иноды?
<skai> bs=1M
<NoOova> простоо но юзает /dev/urandom
<NoOova> а с ним скорость не многим больше 1М
<skai> NoOova: вместо того, чтобы писать количество байт в метре - написать 1 метр:)
<NoOova> skai: хм,
<NoOova> т.е. писать нули это небезопасно?
<NoOova> надо писать обязательнорандом?
<Ivan_The_Terribl> Что за фигня? Нампад на ноуте работает как мышь, то есть нажимаешь два, он двигает мышиный указатель вниз. Как от этого избавиться, мне нампад нужен :) .
<skai> почму?смотря какая степень секурности нуна
<Ivan_The_Terribl> Разобрался.
<trancecore> ребят, хочу расшарить папку по http, чего почитать?
<Ivan_The_Terribl> Ман по апачу...
<skai> библию
<NoOova> trancecore: ничо не читать ставь апач и всё
<skai> или михаила бабкина почитай.занятный юмористический фантастик в стиле белянина
<NoOova> укажы путь до папки
<unclechu> файл /etc/rc.local привёл к виду:
<unclechu> #exit 0
<unclechu> setupcon
<unclechu> лучшее решние)
<NoOova> и пропиши Options Indexes
<unclechu> ubuntuhelp, а теперь у меня другой вопрос, тоже по консоли. например вызываю ls, где файлов немеряно, они в вертикаль не влазят, как листать вверх?
<trancecore> skai фу таким быть )
<skai> trancecore: ну не будь таким, какой ты есть.мне то что?Оо
<unclechu> shift+page up|down
<SergeyIT> unclechu, exit 0 зачем закомментил?
<unclechu> SergeyIT: чтоб русский текст появился
<unclechu> и он действительно появился. весь шрифт похудел и заработала кириллиц
<JohnDoe_71Rus> NoOova: а как исправить русский до отработки файла  /etc/rc.local ? когда пишет что надо проверить диски, весь русский такими же квадратами
<SergeyIT> unclechu, последней строкой должен быть exit 0
<SergeyIT> JohnDoe_71Rus, последнее обсуждение http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=150770.0
<unclechu> SergeyIT: да. но в решении его то и надо было закоментить
<unclechu> люди, я пытаюсь вклеить gcc, sudo apt-get install gcc
<unclechu> первые три строки всё хорошо
<unclechu> последняя E: Не удалось найти пакет gcc
<unclechu> E: - это cdrom? просто у меня их два, и ставил я со второго G:
<unclechu> хотя какой блин cdrom этож линкус
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у него осталась запись о диске установщике.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> unclechu: /etc/apt/sources.list там закоменти свой диск с дистрибом
<JohnDoe_71Rus> SergeyIT: обсуждение немного не того. у меня 10.04 в консолях кирилица есть. после перезагрузки тоже. а вот когда система еще грузится нету
<unclechu> JohnDoe_71Rus: там его нету
<unclechu> есть только #deb cdrom: .... пара строчек, но они уже закомментированны
<nAgoHaK> E: - значит ошибка
<unclechu> так вот я и не могу понять, почему я ничего поставить не могу
<unclechu> что угодно
<unclechu> вот cpp тоже поставить надо
<unclechu> sudo apt-get install cpp
<JohnDoe_71Rus> unclechu: apt-get update ?
<unclechu> та же труда
<unclechu> хм.. чтот я не подумал, читал же(
<unclechu> )
<unclechu> обновляется...
<unclechu> Вот теперь пошло дело! спасибо!
<skai> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/05/yeoworks-ubuntu-solutions-is-a-handy-tool-kit-for-ubuntu
<yurau> у кого-н авахи работает?
<admin-skif-biz> Воткнул мобилу шнуром в USB - определилась как модем. Подскажите, в инет выйти через нее реально?
<yurau> модем. нормально. люди выходят
<Dimka> nm-applet  в помощ
<Dimka> *ь
<Dimka> почему synaptic тянет два пакета параллельно с тормозоинета?
<Dimka> в результате один изних время от времени кикается и поновой(
<SergeyIT> JohnDoe_71Rus, поищи по форуму - темы были про загрузку и кирилицу
<SergeyIT> JohnDoe_71Rus, меня загрузка не волнует - все английское
<admin-skif-biz> народ, использовать мобилу как модем реально?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> admin-skif-biz: реально
<chapt> admin-skif-biz:  а что за мобила?
<admin-skif-biz> я воткнул шнуром, винда определяла как папку, а убунта вдруг решила, что это модем. Нокия 9500
<admin-skif-biz> и создала соединение..
<chapt> дык вот же и ответ на твой вопрос
<JohnDoe_71Rus> SergeyIT: у меня тоже, сообщения ядра английские. а вот сообщение "раздел был примонтирован N раз. будет выполнена проверка. для отмены проверки нажмите С" вот это квадратами идет.
<admin-skif-biz> но инета нет. Надо где-то что-то прописать
<JohnDoe_71Rus> admin-skif-biz: настройки на сайте оператора
<chapt> admin-skif-biz: через  network manager  настраивается
<chapt> настройка с графического интерфейса
<chapt> где именно в нем подсказать не могу, ибо снег его
<chapt> *снес
<JohnDoe_71Rus> admin-skif-biz: network manager изменить соединения - мобильные
<admin-skif-biz> мобильные широкополосные
<admin-skif-biz> охренеть
<san4o> admin-skif-biz: нокии вообще модемом определяется свободно. там в НМ появится менюшка. пару вопросов и в инете
<admin-skif-biz> точно.. даже менюшки не потребовалось
<skai> @voice admin-skif-biz
<skai> admin-skif-biz: не хреней
<admin-skif-biz> сейчас два соединения сразу
<nesusvet> Привет всем. У меня есть проблема, может кто-то сталкивался. Я пробую подключится к удаленномe серваку по SSH и пытаюсь прочитать какой-нибудь файл, через less. После этого наступает подвисаниею
<chapt> nesusvet:  а что в sshd_conf записано?
<chapt> на удаленной машине?
<chapt> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<nesusvet> chapt, что я там должен увидеть ? Там стандартный текст
<nesusvet> chapt, дефолтный конфиг
<chapt> ну значит все долшжно стандартно работать
<chapt> у меня все стандартно работает
<nesusvet> chapt, в этом и есть проблема, что должно, но не работает
<nesusvet> :)
<nesusvet> то работает, то нет
<nesusvet> сервак держит большую нагрузку по NFS, но никаких колизий нету, и более того все остальные сервисы тоже нормально работают
<NoOova> Народ как сделать чтобы ls выводил в байтах
<NoOova> ане в 10M 20K
<Over> ls -h ?
<NoOova> -h какраз так и выводит
<artus> ls -l
<NoOova> блин
<chapt> nesusvet:  просто логично было бы предположить что что то не так с конфигами, но если вы полностью уверены в его правильности, тгда может более опытные пользователи что т оподскажут, но может стоит погуглить?
<NoOova> совсем ступил
<NoOova> я думал там в блоках
<nesusvet> chapt, спасибо за совет, решаю вопрос c ltsp коммьюнити
<alexei> Привет
<Legal> Каким IRC клиентом Вы ползуетесь? Посоветуйте какой лучше.
<artus> weechat
<raf> я xchat ом исторически сложилось
<Alagos> добрый день. подскажите аналог kruler для убунту гном
<inkvizitor68sl> Legal: weechat
<skai> weechat
<inkvizitor68sl> лол
<inkvizitor68sl> сразу видно оперов
<Legal> Я сейчас пишу в Pidgin-e...
<Legal> У меня и аська на нем и чат этот...
<Legal> weechat в консоли?
<inkvizitor68sl> ды
<inkvizitor68sl> Legal: http://itmages.ru/image/view/192477/6d14d581
<Legal> inkvizitor68sl: понятно
<skai> http://storage3.static.itmages.com/i/11/0518/h_1305719970_bc07e283d9.png
<SergeyIT> JohnDoe_71Rus, странно, я в rc.local ничего не писал, а у меня кирилик нормально настроен )
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: без заголовка окон у полноэкранного терминала удобней:)
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: да пофиг
<skai> делается одно строкой в компизе
<inkvizitor68sl> а если свернуть понадобится левому человеку? )
<inkvizitor68sl> к тому же мне очень удобно с монитора на монитор таскать
<inkvizitor68sl> так что пусть будет
<inkvizitor68sl> лан, до веечра всем
<skai> у мну терминатор
<skai> запущен на самом правом столе
<skai> сворачивать можно нажав на панели на окно
<skai> без заголовка он тока в развернутом состоянии
<JohnDoe_71Rus> SergeyIT: исторически сложилось, система обновленная. еще с 8.04 кажись. пару раз делал установку с нуля, там нормально с консолью
<paul11> я чёто поставил weechat, а он из консоли не запускается, и манов говорит нет..
<artus> weechat-curses
<M94> Привет всем!
<paul11> artus, спасибо :)
<User325[web]> нет фала  /etc/rc.conf  какой ест аналог ?
<lera> привет всем, подскажите плиз, какой пакет нужен, что бы xmms2 не только как демон был, но и графически отображался, как обычный winamp?
<SergeyIT> JohnDoe_71Rus, у меня тоже обновленная с 9.10 до 10.04
<wizardinka> привет
<M94> <wizardinka> привет
<wizardinka> а что тут так тихо
<lera> все думают сидят...
<lera> :)
<wizardinka> я хотела спросить может кто в курсе я скачала героев отсюда http://nnm-club.ru/forum /viewtopic.php?t=144876 (тока там пробел надо в линке убрать а иначе там смайлик вместо букв, вот но игрушка требует указать приложение а я хз какое
<wizardinka> в релизе написано надо синглплеер а где он вообще??
<wizardinka> lera над чем думаю то?
<wizardinka> *думают
<lera> да кто над чем... я про xmms и плагины... у всех всякие траблы наверно....
<lera> backup нормальный нужен... клолнки с ушами разделить... ноут греется сильно... куча проблем... наверно как и у всех...
<wizardinka> ясно. взять бы эти проблемы разом да и решить, чтоб все выползли и помогли мне)
<lera> ))) было бы круто!
<wizardinka> это да, надо покалдовать глядишь и получится, *пошла искать трыпу лягушек
<wizardinka> *трупы
<lera> ах да! ещё вай фай тормозит... один раз дрова снесла, теперь боюсь лезть))) пока бэкап не сделаю)))
<wizardinka> не знаю, я всегда делаю бэкапы)
<wizardinka> а что за дрова и чё сносила ты их?
<Nor8> Народ, поясните по поводу сборки ядра. Оно собирается с патчами или без?
<wizardinka> я не знаю
<lera> хотела виндовые поставить, типа помогает с вайфаем... wlan совсем пропал и отказался появляться)))
<chapt> wizardinka запускаемый файл в героях сделай исполняемым и будет счастье
<lera> потом всё таки поставила... но после ребута всё пропало опять... а поднять нормально я и не смогла...
<wizardinka> lera: у сочувствую. ..
<lera> вот только сегодня переставила линух...
<wizardinka> chapt: а как?
<wizardinka> lera:  а ты давно на линухе?
<chapt> sudo chmod +x
<lera> год... на кубунте 3 месяца, а до этого у мандрива
<wizardinka> фигассе а я даже и неделю не сижу вот тока недавно установила
<lera> sudo chmod +x имя файла
<wizardinka> это в терминал?
<wizardinka> я просто ваще полный ноль в линухе
<chapt> lera: угу не дописал
<lera> зато я теперь с закрытыми глазами ставлю линь, впн и всякое за полчаса-час)
<lera> да, в терминале
<wizardinka> lera: круто спасибки за подсказу
<wizardinka> chapt:  спс за ответ
<lera> не за что ^_^
<alexsi> Добрый день
<alexsi> Надрод не подскажете панель Unity можно переместить в низ экрана?
<paul3> тест
<ubuntuhelp> paul3, Failed!
<paul3> хм
<markmx> спасайте, дивидюк перестал читать свои же диски писаные.. .TSSTCorp, а вот как модельку посмареть я хз
<wizardinka> блин не работает(
<wizardinka> пишет шо надо хелп посмотреть для полного описания а откуда это полное описание брать то
<markmx> крутит двд-р ивсе.. .при этоя прекрасно читает заводские...
<alexsi> народ неужели не кто не хотел её вниз перетащить?
<markmx> CDDVDW TS-L632H
<markmx> во моделька =)
<markmx> а и сидюшки р-ки тоже не читает зараза такой
<markmx> алекс кого вниз перетаскивать?
<wizardinka> alexsi: попробуй тут посомтреть http://ubuntologia.ru/forum /viewtopic.php?f=101&t=4140   (тока пробел убери)
<lera> ура!!! Red Alert работает!) вечером повоюю))))
<wizardinka> markm ну как я поняла он хочет панельку перетащить
<alexsi> спасибо сейчас гляну
<wizardinka> lera: поздравляю)
<wizardinka> alexsi да пока не за что вот если поможет тогда и скажешь)
<lera> пасип ^_^
<wizardinka> lera: слушай а какой именно файл надо в терминле прописывать чтоб герои запустились
<chapt> запускаемый
<lera> у тебя виндовые герои? exe'шник?
<wizardinka> не у меня для линукса я с нанейма качала
<chapt> линуксрвые там
<alexsi> нет панель не перемещается
<alexsi> походу дела разработчики ещё не допилили эту фишку
<alexsi> очень жаль с боку она иногда очень напрягает
<alexsi> (
<markmx> что с сидюком делать? мне надо 22 диска счас откопировать а он сцуко ни один из них не видит, причем года два назад он же их и записывал =)
<wizardinka> sudo chmod heroes3
<wizardinka> я вот так в терминале пишу или я что-то не так делаю?
<lera> ну значит фалик типа ./бла бла бла смотри...
<lera> *файлик
<chapt> wizardinka: на запускаемом  тобой файле надо прописать
<chapt> именно по тому который ты кликаешь
<wizardinka> ааа я лось в этом ваще
<lera> sudo chmod +x heroes3
<wizardinka> chmod: невозможно получить доступ к «heroes3»: Нет такого файла или каталога
<wizardinka> от шо он мне пишет а как это его нет еси я его вижу?
<chapt> или в наутилусе - правой клавишей по запускаемому файлу и поставит ьгалочку - разрешить запускать как программу
<lera> зайди в ту директорию куда скачала его
<chapt> в свойствах файла
<victor0000> wizardinka ls
<lera> а lenta.ru сегодня лежит что ли?(
<wizardinka> не знаю написано что исполняемый  application/x-executable
<wizardinka> lera:  ну я в той папке де скачала тут как я поняла экзешник герои 3 но он просит выбрать приложение через которое его открыть а я хз
<chapt> лента работает
<lera> странно... меня посылает...
<urukhigh> пропал аплет network manager
<wizardinka> у меня lenta.ru тоже рабоатае
<wizardinka> *работает
<SergeyIT> urukhigh, пиши заяву в полицию
<lera> urukhugh правой кнопкой в системный лоток - натроить системный лоток - добавить аплет... там найдёшь
<urukhigh> и всё?
<lera> всё
<urukhigh> lera нету там.
<urukhigh> слетел после переустановки Менежера сети
<lera> urikhigh, посмотри тут http://kubuntu.ru/node/6414
<urukhigh> lera > не помогло. у меня в файле /var/lib/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.state все как там написано.
<urukhigh> в терминале вот это
<urukhigh> ** (nm-applet:26291): DEBUG: old state indicates that this was not a disconnect 0
<Vertrum> что такое  skype-static-oss? то версия скайпа или что-то типа патча? %(
<lera> urukhigh, варинт с wicd не подходит?
<urukhigh> а что это?
<lera> тоже манагер
<urukhigh> ща попробую
<SergeyIT> urukhigh, а сеть работает?
<urukhigh> да
<SergeyIT> urukhigh, через НМ настроена?
<urukhigh> сначала да. потом убил его и настроил вручную. потом поставил его на место. аплета нет.
<_TomFarr_> ubuntuhelp, ссылка
<lera> бабах! упала я))
<_TomFarr_> lera, разбилась?
<lera> неа)) просто ноут завис))) видимо всё таки от температуры падает... в среднем 75 градусов показывает...
<_TomFarr_> жаль!
<lera> а вы джентельмен))
<urukhigh> почисти ноут
<rapidsp> пить нада меньше :)
<SergeyIT> lera, при такой температуре и помереть может
<lera> чистила, под виндой так не греется... кулеров не слышно...
<lera> нифига не понимаю в powernowd... поскажите, с чем его едят?
<lera> *подскажите
<lera> плиз^_^
<urukhigh> у меня под убунтой прошлым летом до 85 температура ноута доходила. почистил - упала до 65.
<xoveax> Можно ли в vim, в файле указать инфу о кодировке, чтобы при открытии  vim знал какая кодировка у файла?
<xoveax> а то как-то напрягает постоянно ++enc юзать.
<lera> init 6
<lera> упс...
<zoi> Добрый вечер!
<inkvizitor68sl> re
<inkvizitor68sl> ку
<inkvizitor68sl> тот самый?
<zoi> Инк, читаешь баш?)
<skai> не тот
<skai> очередной фанатег
<zoi> Да не "фанатег", просто лень было ник придумывать, а под старым не могу авторизоваться
<Snoopik> Как в вичате определить что ник авторизован, кроме как по системным сообщениям? (и что за буква i у ника?) =/
<XuMuK> Snoopik, наверн identified
<Legal> а наличие в списке пользователей в комнате
<pahan> hi все, народ кому Unity понравился? Поставил 11.04 нету слов прямо.
<Legal> у меня не потянуло
<Snoopik> Обновлял знакомому с 10.10, обновился до 11.04, но по прежнему стоит гном, юнити не видел в глаза
<Legal> если система (железо) не потянет, то по моему идет тогда гном
<pahan> он змеюга сразу вылез когда я драйвер на видюху скачал
<Legal> у меня не пошло
<Legal> только гнома и видел
<pahan> я его с ходу выпилил, и походу переборщил
<Legal> у меня и с драйвером не было
<Legal> лечился переустановкой?
<pahan> ну можно обратно запилить
<pahan> гном просто тормозить стал
<Legal> top - ом смотрел?
<pahan> там все тихо
<pahan> пропали настройки эффектов
<Legal> компиз
<pahan> не стандартные гномовские, без эфектов, средне, много эфектов
<Legal> а - в окне - закладка на настройки пропала...
<pahan> да
<Legal> сталкивался
<pahan> теперь при старте оно придлогает выбрать профиль стола ну или как это называется, может я выбрал не тот
<pahan> а че ты делал?
<pahan> лан обратно запилил пойду запробую ща
<Legal> Я? Я пока смышленый новичок. Только год без винды. По началу переустанавливал чуть ли не каждую неделю...
<Legal> И в тот раз переустановил. Не пошла у меня 11.04
<pahan> откатил обратно это убожество, быстро работает
<Legal> 10.10, 10.04 - глючат что то
<pahan> А на какой саидишь?
<Legal> так я сейчас на 9.10
<Legal> всё работает отлично
<Legal> и не буду дальше обновляться (систему) только программы
<novns> pahan, всегда остаётся вариант xubuntu
<novns> в следующих версиях обновят гном до 3-й версии
<Legal> VirtualBox работает, nginx настроил...
<novns> им пользоваться тоже нельзя
<NoOova> Народ! в каком рунлевлевле обрабатывается fstab?
<Legal> NoOova - вопрос не понят... Переформулируй.
<pahan> Да походу выпиливать Unity не рекомендуется, запилил обратно нормуль пошло
<novns> а если они и xfce сломают, уйду на федору
<pahan> не должны
<SergeyIT> пути каноникал неисповедимы...
<NoOova> Legal: всё уже. в ранлвеле rc.S
<NoOova> =)
<NoOova> А где у пиджиа хистори хранится:?
<skai> .purple
<NoOova> skai: спасибо огромное
<skai> у кого 11.04?
<yurau> у мя
<yurau> классик без сиропа
<yurau> я еще смотрю др.Хауса. это поможет?
<skai> хз
<skai> но юнити не выпиливал?
<yurau> нет, просто переключил вход и все теперь по умолчанию загружается
<yurau> к гном 2
<yurau> в
<Offoffoff> yurau: ну и как? тебя не таращит?
<yurau> Offoffoff: от чего?
<Offoffoff> yurau: от новизны.
<yurau> да я просто на новый ноут сначала поставил. в нем тачпад плохо определяется
<yurau> потом для унификации перевел еще 2 компа
<yurau> без комписа и юнити все нормально работает
<Offoffoff> yurau: покажи free
<Offoffoff> yurau: а?
<yurau> Offoffoff: я фильм смотрю
<yurau> где-то к 24:00 освобожусь
 * Snoopik желает всем доброй ночи!
<fffars> подскажите где pae в deb'ах
<nofx-punk> Çäðàâñòâóéòè
<nofx-punk> *Ã¥
<nofx-punk> Ïîäñêàæèòå, ïîæàëóéñòà, êàê â vino-server ìîæíî ïîìåíÿòü ðàðåøåíèå ýêðàíà äëÿ êëèåíòà?
<ubuntuhelp> nofx-punk! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<nofx-punk> Привет всем)
<Sergey_IT> nofx-punk, привет рарешение )
<nofx-punk> Подскажите, пожалуйста, возможно в vino-server как-то поменять разрешение на клиенте?
<nofx-punk>  
<artus> нет
<nofx-punk> artus, :( какой vnc сервер лучше всего в таком случае использовать?
<artus> даже не знаю) мне ssh с головой
<yurau> nofx-punk: я юзаю стандартные настройки
<yurau> nofx-punk: Параметры, Удаленный рабочий стол
<nofx-punk> artus, понял)
<yurau> nofx-punk: vnc лучше вообще не использовать.
<nofx-punk> yurau: а что лучше использовать?
<yurau> терминальные сервера интересней
<yurau> но их настраивать тяжелее
<yurau> поэтому я юзаю vnc, nfs, ssh
<deimosmaker> ?????? ????))
<deimosmaker> ???
<yurau> deimosmaker: utf-8
<deimosmaker> est' tut kto?
<nofx-punk> у меня dvb tv card, работать вроде она будет только с kaffeine. потом, планирую транслировать каналы в локалку. а переключать каналы, подключаясь к удаленному рабочему столу. все хорошо. с стандартным и предустановленным vino все работает. но размеры экрана не соÐ
<artus> !255 | nofx-punk
<ubuntuhelp> nofx-punk: У кривых IRC-клиентов существуют сложности с корректной передачей сообщений более 255 символов. Ваш - именно такой. Уважайте собеседников, смените клиент или печатайте сообщения короче.
<nofx-punk> буду знать что pidgin кривой irc клиент
<artus> nofx-punk, http://itmages.ru/image/view/192774/2b1da28a
<Sergey_IT> nofx-punk, у него вроде плагин есть
<Sergey_IT> nofx-punk, который режет сообщения
<nofx-punk> у меня dvb tv card. работать она будет только с kaffeine.
<nofx-punk> планирую с его помощью транслировать sattv в локальную сеть
<nofx-punk> а переключать каналы, соединяясь удаленно к серверу по vnc
<nofx-punk> стандартное решение с удаленным рабочим столом работает. но на клиенте разрешение сервера. и не совсем удобно.
<unclechu> здравствуйте. помогите, плз, с virtualbox.
<unclechu> мне нужна сеть между виндой и виртуальным линуксом. винда с линукса пингуется, а наоборот нет, есть решение?
<yurau> nofx-punk: программу Просмотр удаленных рабочих столов использовал?
<nofx-punk> жаль одно, на windows xp, системе, которой 10 лет, все работает без дополнительных теледвижений. а тут приходится каждую мелочь. нужно на брейсторме написать просьбу чтобы допили то что у платных вариантов работает уже 10 лет
<nofx-punk> yurau, да
<nofx-punk> unclechu, http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/change-ubuntu-server-from-dhcp-to-a-static-ip-address/
<AMindMobile> коллеги! Есть каталог с поддиректориями и файлами. Как сделать рекурсивный вывод в отдельный текстовый файл информаци о иерархии только директорий и поддиректорий, не затрагифая при этом информацию о файлах ?
<nofx-punk> AMindMobile на php можно реализовать
<nofx-punk>  
<AMindMobile> nofx-punk: это выше моего понимания, не программист. Наверняка ведь можно как-то "cat" сделать, или что-то подобное в консоли. Типа cat -A /catalog/* > ./textfile
<AMindMobile> как-то так..
<san4o> nofx-punk: устанавливать веб сервер для вывода иерархии каталогов ? =)))))))))
<nofx-punk> нет. только php-cli
<AMindMobile> :(
<artus> tree -d > zzz
<AMindMobile> придется руками переписывать иерархию в таком случае (
<artus> извращенцы
<san4o> AMindMobile: наверняка подобных скриптико полно. там в пару строчек. а вывод в файл а не в консоль єто просто
<nofx-punk> по другому я незнаю как. artus как это можно сделать средствами системы?
<artus> nofx-punk, я уже сказал)
<AMindMobile> san4o: гуглил часа 2, не выдержал, зашел вопросить сюда
<AMindMobile> скриптики для солярки есть
<AMindMobile> но толку, я не программист.. админить могу, консоль чуть знаю.. и все
<nofx-punk> AMindMobile 5 минут, я скину решение на php
<artus> на паскале давай уже , че
<san4o> AMindMobile: а в слаке другие команды ?  )
<nofx-punk> паскаль не знаю)
<AMindMobile> san4o: при чем тут слака ?
<san4o> AMindMobile: что ты имел ввиду -  солярка ? slackware не ?
<artus> AMindMobile, я ж сказад уже, хочеш tree -d -L 1 , хош find . -type d -exec ls -d {} \;
<AMindMobile> san4o: solaris
<artus> какое нафиг php
<nofx-punk> :)
<san4o> AMindMobile: вывод в файл > filename
<AMindMobile> artus: о, я пропустил видимо твое сообщение. И я подозревал, что можно просто в консоли сделать
<artus> AMindMobile, find /dir -type d > file  можно и так )
<AMindMobile> счас попробую
<Alagos> Кто настраивал ProFTPd? Он автоматом юзверей пускает или нужно как то настраивать?
<san4o> Alagos: после установки можно сразу под локальными пользователями заходить
<AMindMobile> artus: find /dir -type d > file - отличный результат. Консоль проста и гениальна. Спасибо тебе
<artus> да незачто)
<linx_> Всем привет. Ноут SonyVAIO VGN-FZ31MR. Ставил Ubuntu 10.10 после некоторых допилов с WiFi, WEBCam & Hibernation работала замечательно. Обновил на 11.04 - медленно грузится и стал греться ноут. Как побороть перегрев?
<artus> вернутся на 10.10
<nofx-punk> _linx, можно еще откатиться на windows)
<linx_> может пакет управления электропитанием есть какой для ноутов Sony?
<nofx-punk> отдельно для сони не видел
<nofx-punk> стандарт такой же как и для других ноутов
<nofx-punk> греется сам по себе в простое?
<linx_> да, открыт только браузер и торренты, загрузка 10-20%, минут через 30 ноут на коленях уже нереально держать
<Alagos> san4o: а при добавлении других юзверей - им доступ будет?
<nofx-punk> торренты тоже могут неплохую нагрузку создавать
<linx_> с тем же набором програм в 10.10 так не грелся
<nofx-punk> у меня тоже сони vgn-nr, 11.04 не выключает его) 10.10 проблем не было
<nofx-punk> именно обновлял или заново поставил 11.04?
<linx_> в менеджере обновлений нажал кнопку обновить
<san4o> Alagos: будет конечно. но насчет добавления пользователей та есть варианты
<linx_> до 11.04, он поудалял установленные приложения и пакеты которые я сам доустанавливал, скачал новое и установился
<san4o> Alagos: есть модуль sql для хранения пользователей либо создавать стандартным путем локальных
<nofx-punk> linx. может что-то пошло не так при обновлении на установленную систему и что-то конфликтует, я сказать точно не могу.
<linx_> без ошибок обновился
<linx_> и не ругается никак, только на камеру при выходе из сна, драйвер сперва сбрасывает потом снова подхватыывает
<linx_> спасиб, буду мучать гугл дальше
<nofx-punk> я у себя поступил следующим образом.
<linx_> как?
<nofx-punk> стандартного решения сейчас думаю найти не получится, лучший способ на том же убунтуфорумс поднять тему.
<nofx-punk>  
<nofx-punk> купил windows 7 home basic
<nofx-punk> и поставил рядом с ubuntu
<linx_> я в 10.10 ставил какой то другой пакет управления питанием, потому что из сна не восстанавливался ноут, приходилось RESET жать
<Sergey_IT> тишина
<Sergey_IT> футбол?
<Aceler> Какой футбол?
<Aceler> О, я крут. У меня бэкапы отключены.
<Sergey_IT> Порту - Брага (Португалия)
<Sergey_IT>  Aceler, у меня их нет и ничего
<Aceler> А я-то думаю, что они у меня есть…
<TomFarr> По мегаполису настолько жетенька габба играет - я в шоке...
<trancecore> '
<Zalexi> всем привет
<Zalexi> есть кто не спящий?
<novns> Zalexi, здесь толпа неспящих, но на такие вопросы никто не отвечает
<novns> спрашивайте сразу по существу
<Zalexi> понял. вопрос немного не по профилю. ухожу с работы, много работал, модернизировал скрипты, но все на винде. как сделать так (что-то удалить из системных файлов и т.д.) чтобы админы сами переустановили винду и не заподозрили
<Zalexi> что это я бяку сделал?
<Zalexi> во время переустаовки, типа сами скрипты затерли
<artus> @kick Zalexi нефиг бяки делать
<novns> уходить с работы надо гордо
<novns> без подлостей
<novns> а, он кикнут
<Zalexi> | artus: не спеши с выводами. ладно, уточню. друг работал много лет. его ни во что не ставили, все его заслуги приписывались себе начальством, в последний месяц               │
<Zalexi>               │                | урезали зарплату, хотя весь отдел он тянул на себе. отрубили ему                                                                                                             │
<Zalexi>               │00:07:46 Zalexi | инет, он с мобильника выходил, чтобы пообщаться. Со столицы приезжали, благодарили за то, что он улучшил и сам написал простенькие скрипты для облегчения работы со          │
<Zalexi>               │                | статитстикой. он просто не хочет оставлять там все свои                                                                                                                      │
<Zalexi>               │00:07:46 Zalexi | файлы.
<novns> это какая-то поэия маяковского
<novns> *поэзия
<Zalexi> нет, в прошлый раз артус меня выкинул с канала. я скопирова, а потом оно вот так вставилось
<novns> Zalexi, не хочет оставлять - пускай удалит, делов-то
<artus> Zalexi, начнем с того что сие действие подпадает под ук рф, правила читал? вопрос закрыт, предупреждение было последнее
<novns> только сам и открыто
<novns> а с работы нужно уходить без подлостей
<Zalexi> ок. вопрос снимается
<novns> если хочет отомстить начальству - пускай на дуэль вызывает
<Zalexi> не мстить, а не оставляить того что не ценят
<novns> а не подставляет других сотрудников
<artus> ну дык пусть потрет свои скрипты, это одно дело, а ставить подлянки это совсем другое
<Zalexi> опять же, не подлость. ладно, в любом случае, вопрос снят
<novns> подставить сисадминов - подлость
<Zalexi> сисадмин - громко сказано, это просто племянник директора, по блату.
<novns> это ни разу не меняет дела
<artus> ну нифига, забрать потереть свои самописные скрипты для оптимизации работы не трогая работоспособность это нифига не подло
<Zalexi> они на прошлой неделе для себя открыли TeamViewer
<artus> пусть сидить и сам кнопашки тыкает
<novns> а на самом деле, наверняка, тот друг просто плохо работал
<novns> провалил все сроки
<novns> дышал на начальство перегаром
<novns> и вообще, вёл себя безответственно и дерзко не по возрасту
<Zalexi> это долго говрить и объяснять.
<Zalexi> novns: ты сейчас прикалываешься?
<novns> а когда начальство попыталось хоть как-то воздействовать, понизить зарплату, напримре
<novns> Zalexi, не, рассказываю типичный случай
<Zalexi> хм. вот иногда есть ситуации, когда проще промолчать, чем начать объяснять, поччему это так , а не иначе.
<novns> если он такой большой специалист, он бы давно уже ушёл на другую работу
<Zalexi> в Украине не так просто найти другую работу в администрации области
<novns> а зачем именно в администрации?
<Zalexi> затем, что по специальности
<novns> специальность - пить чай на работе?
<Zalexi> вот он как раз и работал, когда другие пили чай
<novns> это да, мало востребовано
<Zalexi> и сводки в столицу именно он подавал
<artus> Zalexi, так, не наеш какой банк осуществляет переводы в россию?
<Zalexi> я в испании
<artus> эх
<Zalexi> могу спросить у друга
<Zalexi> это срочно?
<novns> Zalexi, ну и пусть едет в столицу работать
<artus> спроси
<artus> ну не то что бы
<Zalexi> он уже ко мне едет
<novns> раз его там знают
<artus> novns, в киеве ловить нечего )
<novns> ерунда
<novns> кучму скиньте или кто там у вас
<novns> и будет счастье
<artus> хех, янек у нас , его бы накол) да он сопротевляется)
<artus> Zalexi, а в испанию свалить это да, правильная позиция)
<Zalexi> artus, а то ;)
<novns> скучать по родине будете
<Zalexi> я пока не скучаю
<artus> novns, глядя на то во что превращают родину не факт)
<novns> не притворяйтесь
<novns> artus, тем более
<Zalexi> я не был в украине 10 лет. прошлым летом приехал на месяц. я считал дни до отъезда
<Zalexi> народ реально деградировал
<Zalexi> с тем, что я поню десятилетней давности
<artus> хех, ну 10ть лет тому было еще прекрасно
<novns> это потому что в детстве ты был на украине, а прошлым летом приехал в украину
<novns> две большие разницы
<stolzus> Zalexi: я позаимствую у тебя трактор, а то тоже надо бы. вслед за поросёнком Петром
<Zalexi> stolzus, не стоит спешить. лафа уже и здесь закончилась. работу найти все труднее
<stolzus> печаль
<novns> stolzus, не верьте, он просто ходит через испанский прокси
<artus> валить надо с этого глиняного шарика )
<stolzus> :)
<stolzus> да пусть хоть с прокси
<stolzus> дайте мне хоть минутку расслабиться и помечтать
<novns> а сам сидит в каком-нибудь житомире
<stolzus> о далёких странах :)
<|Zalexi|> novns, а что так трудно посмотреть откуда я пришел?
<novns> |Zalexi|, с испанского ip-адреса
<novns> но это вообще ничего не значит
<|Zalexi|> оо
<|Zalexi|> и чем тебе подтвердить?
<novns> вернуться на родину и сделать её лучше
<novns> тогда поверю
<stolzus> пффф
<stolzus> что за патриотизм :)
<novns> а так, сиди в своей эстонии
<novns> stolzus, конструктивный патриотизм
<|Zalexi|> novns: глупости и наивность
<|Zalexi|> и розовые очки вживленные в сетчатку
<novns> глупость - это бежать от проблем
<novns> а не решать их
<stolzus> конструктивный патриотизм - это когда ты живёшь в стране у которой есть тенденция к развитию. пусть даже она сейчас не в лучшем состоянии. главное чтобы были перспективы
<|Zalexi|> novns: ты сам где обитаешь?
<novns> я в Иркутске
<|Zalexi|> novns: РЕАЛЬНО, что от ТВОЕГО решения изменилось в России?
<novns> от какого решения?
<|Zalexi|> в России уже нет проблем???!!!
<novns> от какого решения-то?
<artus> неа) у них есть лада-калина)
<stolzus> хм
<|Zalexi|> novns: твои слова выше, что надо решать проблемы, а не бежать от них
<|Zalexi|> я вот решал свои проблемы - уехав в испанию
<|Zalexi|> на своем уровне решал
<|Zalexi|> РЕАЛЬНО решал
<novns> уехал создавать проблемы в испании?
<stolzus> и как там в Испании то?
<stolzus> там у вас жарко наверное, я жару не люблю :)
<|Zalexi|> stolzus: если работешь - нормально. отношение к людям - ДРУГОЕ
<novns> во всей испании безоблачное небо
<|Zalexi|> жара не такая как в украине
<novns> все же знают эту фразу?
<|Zalexi|> намного легче переносится
<stolzus> я не знаю эту фразу :)
<|Zalexi|> я тоже не знаю
<novns> это была кодовая фраза, её в 30-х годах передали по радио
<novns> она была сигналом к перевороту
<|Zalexi|> я знаю: на Деррибасовской хорошая погода, а на Брайтон-бич идут дожди
<novns> так вот, однажды в испании по радио опять прозвучит эта фраза
<novns> и опять к власти придут какие-нибудь фашисты
<|Zalexi|> novns: жутко сомневаюсь, тут все размеренно и ровно
<stolzus> сидел тут с одной знакомой в кафешке. рассказывала про свою подругу, которая уехала в Японию на стажировку. вобщем прошло какое-то время... фукусима и прочее. и она вернулась. забрала вещи и уехала на пмж. :)
<|Zalexi|> а если и прозвучит, то на арабском, много здесь марроканцев
<novns> в 30-е года тоже было всё размерено и ровно
<stolzus> ой да ладно предрекать
<novns> испания - страна-вулкан
<stolzus> человек свалил и ему нравится - и слава Богу
<|Zalexi|> novns: ??? спокойнее, чем в испании, я еще не жил
<novns> |Zalexi|, это пока фашисты не проснулись
<|Zalexi|> так тут им нефиг ловить
<novns> как это нефиг
<novns> в 30-х годах быстро и надолго обосновались
<|Zalexi|> у басков что-то там мутят, но это на другом конце испании
<|Zalexi|> меня не касается
<novns> вот в том и проблема, что тебя ничего не касается
<novns> хата с краю
<|Zalexi|> novns: ты за реалиями-то следишь? какие фашисты? тут америка "керує"
 * trancecore пытается понять от чего так прет народ О_о
<artus> novns, а ты ответственная ячейка партии? первый на барикадах?
<novns> ты безвольный тюфяк, |Zalexi|
<artus> или только так, потрындеть?
<novns> artus, у нас тут край ссыльных декабристов, мы тут все такие
<stolzus> artus: он или тролль или моралофаг
<|Zalexi|> novns: ок. вернусь к прошлому вопросу. хотя тактично не настаивал, но ты сам вынуждаешь. РЕАЛЬНО, что ТЫ решил в России?
<novns> я честно работал, не совершал подлостей
<novns> и проблемы свои решал на месте
<|Zalexi|> novns: ТЫ - РАБ!
<|Zalexi|> :)
<novns> чей раб?
<artus> системы)
<novns> вот вы точно потрындеть
<novns> один человек не может решить проблемы государства
<artus> ты сам себе противоречиш )
<novns> но если люди в массе не бегут, а отстаивают свои права - проблемы государства решаются
<|Zalexi|> два червяка вылазят из навозной кучи - отец и сын. Сын говорит: - Посмотри, папа, как хорошо - солнышко, травка зеленая, свежий воздух, птички поют. Давай здесь останемся? На что отец отвечает: - Нет, сынок. Есть такое понятие как Родина.
<artus> то надо все бросать и решать проблемы государства, то 1н не может их решить, ты б определился уже )
<artus> novns, аххаха
<novns> artus, надо чтоб массы не бежали
<artus> novns, дадада, чем там решение у вас обычно заканчивается в массе? нарядом омона ?
<stolzus> про марши несогласных почитайте
<stolzus> у кого иллюзии ещё есть
<stolzus> что кто-то на что-то влияет
<novns> artus, с транснефтью мы тут воевали успешно
<stolzus> пчёлы воевали с мёдом
<artus> novns, с автовазом тоже успешно, ога )
<trancecore> автоваз наше всё !!! =)
<|Zalexi|> у меня складывается впечатление что novns очнь юн и неопытен.
<novns> и именно мой личный вопрос Вайнштоку на радио опустил транснефть в глазах всей страны
<artus> наших то хоть не разгоняют) постоять, помитингують, причем когда поднялись против нового налогового кодекса даже президент задумалсо и обещать начал
<novns> это если спрашивать, что именно я сделал
<artus> а у вас че? приехали, погрузили в автозаки и развезли )
<|Zalexi|> novns: и они зарыдали, и убежали отдавать все народу
<artus> дадада)
<novns> |Zalexi|, перенесли нефтепровод подальше от байкала
<stolzus> -1
<stolzus> как минимум
<stolzus> я не слышал ибо
<artus> stolzus, ну ты ж не декабрист)
<|Zalexi|> novns: мда-а-а, гордо чирикнул воробей и все коршуны и орлы и соколы испугались
<novns> хохма была в том, что деятель транснефти перепутал течение Ангары
<novns> и заявил, что из Иркутска в Байкал больше попадает отходов, чем во всей транснефти
<|Zalexi|> novns: у тебя есть семья, дети?
<novns> да
<artus> novns, и как оно там повлияло то на общее состояние страны в целом ? все народонаселение довольно стало?
<artus> stolzus, те полегчало от того что нефтепровод перенесли?
<novns> artus, это одна маленькая победа, но очень важная
<novns> она придала здесь всем уверенности
<artus> novns, в чем ее важность?
<artus> здесь это где ?
<|Zalexi|> ок. что бы ты выбрал, если бы предостаивлась возможность? - быть спокойным и уверенным за будущее своих детей в Европе, или неопределнность (алкоголизм, наркомания, проституция, революция) в России?
<novns> Иркутская область
<artus> типа народ теперь смелее может выступать против единоросов на красной площади?
<artus> или к наро теперь власть прислушивается?
<novns> народ здесь перестал стесняться выступать
<stolzus> :)
<novns> здесь перестали побеждать на выборах единоросы
<artus> вобщем из разряда перерезать кабеля инетпровайдеру чтоб не борзел задирая цены )
<stolzus> мне параллельно от нефтепроводов
<artus> причем прову гдето на отшибе
<stolzus> я вообще живу далеко от Иркутска
<stolzus> в провинциальном городе
<novns> artus, нет, из разряда провести свой канал, чтоб провайдер не борзел
<artus> stolzus, и ты требуй чтоб нефтепровод у вас перенесли) по радио)
<stolzus> и тенденций к улучшению я не вижу здесь
<novns> вы смеётесь, а мы в итоге просто отделимся от москвы
<novns> и будет здесь наша "испания"
<artus> novns, и как это влияет на общую тенденцию развития инфраструктуры по стране? да никак , вообще
<novns> у нас область донорская
<stolzus> бензина 92-го нет. остальной растёт в цене по 50 копеек в неделю
<novns> мы отдаём ресурсы стране
<artus> у нас и так бензин уже 1.2$ гдето , клиника (((
<novns> можем и не отдавать
<artus> дадада
<artus> ато вас спрашивать будут
<artus> вот все такие смелые, пока не прийдут по голове не настучат
<novns> artus, а вот если убегать от любого шороха, тогда спрашивать не будут
<|Zalexi|> Так вот почему Россия процветает! Иркутск - наше всё!
<novns> комфортно быть трусом, наверное
<artus> novns, ты дествительно такой наивный? ил просто стебешся?
<novns> но неловко
<stolzus> дело не в трусости
<stolzus> а в бессмысленности идти с саблей на танк
<novns> stolzus, так танк-то картонный, на самом деле
<stolzus> скажи это миронову
<artus> аххаха, я тихо плачу ) прям герой револиционер)
<novns> а что миронов?
<stolzus> про картонный танк
<novns> миронову сейчас устраивают рекламу
<novns> дескать - вот он герой, невинно пострадавший от рук палачей
<stolzus> есть такой вариант
<|Zalexi|> novns: угу, обалденно трусом - приехать с 300 долларов в кармане, не зная языка, не имея знакомых, документов, с очень туманными перспективами на работу. поработать месяц, остаться без работы, два месяца птаться сухарями и водой из под крана, еще п
<|Zalexi|> олгода получать пособие от Красного креста... это называется трусость
<artus> вот вы мне лутше скажите, нафига я блинов напек если я их уже не хочу -_-
<stolzus> дай то бог если это и правда пиар компания
<stolzus> не надо о еде :)
<stolzus> а то сам полезу
<stolzus> в холодильник
<Nor8> ))
<novns> |Zalexi|, а в чём была проблема работать здесь? зная язык, имея знакомых и перспективы
<novns> точнее, на родине
<Nor8> Ночью жрать грех, особенно картошку жаренную с мясом и солеными огурцами )))
<novns> или голова гонгадзе являлась по ночам?
<artus> запивая водкой)
<Nor8> artus: Не пью )))
<artus> я тоже, а 2 по 50 раз в месяц 2 не считается)
#ubuntu-ru 2011-05-19
<stolzus> Nor8: поздно... уже слазил и смастерил бутер :)
<novns> ведь наверняка хохма в том, что в испании можно прожить на иждивении у государства
<|Zalexi|> в том, что имея свой продуктовый магазин, имея 3 реализатора на рынке, точку видеопроката, будучи официальным дистрибютором киевского молокозавода Галактон (тогровая марка "Баланс") я, грубо говоря, с одной гривны имел 10 копеек. работая по 15-18
<|Zalexi|>  часов в сутки. но только ЧЕСТНО работая, проводя все по документам.
<novns> ага, торговля
<novns> а производство наладить?
<artus> тут главное не платит ьналоги )
<artus> ато смысла никакого )
<Nor8> novns: Дорогое удовольствие производство наладить
<novns> торговля - дело такое, нужно быть нечестным человеком со связями
<Nor8> novns:  Да же если идея есть, денег не хватит
<artus> Nor8, нескажи )))
<stolzus> у нас и так все загнулись
<artus> Nor8, ту тглавное чтоб конкурентов небыло)
<stolzus> производства
<artus> хотя с новым налоговым кодексом еще непонятно во что выльется
<Nor8> artus: Ну если наладить выпуск стаканчиков из использованных пластиковых бутылок, то может и не дорогое, а нормальный тех. процесс встанет в копейку )))
<|Zalexi|> у меня складывается впечатление, что некоторые люди очень далеки от понятия бизнеса и капитала.
<Nor8> artus: В России не кодекса бояться нужно, а его исполнителей, точнее контролеров исполнения ))))
<artus> Nor8, ну смотря что , а так гдето около ~5-10к уе
<|Zalexi|> artus: это чтобы открыть и наладить бизенс?
<Nor8> artus: Ты имеешь ввиду, оформление юр. лица или наладка производственной линии или цеха?
<|Zalexi|> какую прибыль ожидаешь?
<artus> |Zalexi|, ахха
<novns> торговлей не занимался, да и побрезгую, если предложат
<artus> Nor8, второе
<|Zalexi|> artus: я не понял твой ответ
<artus> |Zalexi|, 200-300% от себистоимости)
<Nor8> artus: Опять же повторю, смотря что выпускать
<|Zalexi|> я завтра тебе дам 5000 евор. через сколько времени и какую прибыль ты сможешь получать?
<|Zalexi|> я задю конкретный вопрос
<Nor8> artus: Столярку, может, и поднимешь, а серьезнее вряд ли
<novns> мебель делайте, рынок пустой совсем
<|Zalexi|> artus: иначе, это все бла-бла
<Nor8> novns: Мебельщики жалуются, что не могут конкурировать с Европой
<novns> серьёзно, нормальную мебель хрен найдёшь
<|Zalexi|> novns: это не значит, что рынок востребован
<novns> икей у нас тут нет
<|Zalexi|> novns: у нас есть, но не скажу, что очень покупают - это не есть предмет первой необходимости
<artus> |Zalexi|, скажу так, в данный момент обкатывается тестовый образец, ведется сборка станков и думается над адекватным по себестоимости процесом изготовления корпусов для железячки, на основании чего щас рисуется бизнесплан
<novns> ещё очень не хватает хороших настройщиков
<novns> старые поумирали
<novns> те которые остались, заламывают большие цены
<|Zalexi|> надо заказать станки, доставить, установить, договориться о поставках материалов, нанять мастеров, а не левых людей, загрузить их работой, ПОСТОЯННОЙ, а не временной. я жутко сомневаюсь что это реально и что себестоимость сможет конкурирова
<|Zalexi|> ть с изделиями европы
<Nor8> novns: Одна из основных проблем, нет квалифицированных кадров
<novns> новых просто нет
<artus> |Zalexi|, в планах в принципе запустить в в обкатцу в течении месяца первый образец продукции
<novns> Nor8, так в чём проблема квалификацию получить?
<Nor8> novns: К меня может и нет проблемы, а в России профтехи отстали лет на 50
<novns> ещё перспективно предлагать готовые решения для модной модернизации кой-чаго
<|Zalexi|> artus: я же сказал, даю 5000, сколько и через сколько? можешь сказать?
<novns> мы тут так зараюатываем
<Nor8> |Zalexi|: Кто же тебе в чате бизнес-план напишет )))
<novns> шкаф с оборудованием, остаётся только подключить
<|Zalexi|> novns: ...таити-таити, нас и тут неплохо кормят...
<novns> плюс поддержка потом
<novns> хохма в том, что это много кому надо, но люди боятся сами делать
<novns> а одиночный заказ стоит дорого
<|Zalexi|> Nor8: вопрос не о плане, а о том, что была озвучена цифра, нужная для получения и открытия ПРИБЫЛЬНОГО производства. мне интересно и я гтов вложить деньги. и если это не просто говорильня и не пустое бахвальство, то мне интересно.
<novns> и таких вариантов много
<novns> лишь бы руки росли откуда надо
<artus> |Zalexi|, месяцев 5-6 на выйти в 0 а дальше в +
<Nor8> |Zalexi|: Личные вложения или венчурный фонд? )))
<|Zalexi|> Nor8: личные
<artus> тычных то 15к пока есть чего хватит ) на данный момент )
<|Zalexi|> artus: а говорил 5-10 надо
<|Zalexi|> так ты на 0 с 15 выходишь через полгода?
<artus> |Zalexi|, дык запас карман не тянет, а на данный моент больше 10ти и не надо
<Nor8>  |Zalexi|: А что собственно тебе самому мешает на те же деньги открыть свое предприятие, на Украине, если я правильно понял, поле не паханное.
<Nor8> ?
<|Zalexi|> artus: грубо говоря 16% прибыли с 10000
<artus> на начальном этапе
<|Zalexi|> Nor8: законы, незнание реалий (все-таки я долго отсутствовал), короче как говорит герой Галустяна из Нашей Раши: - Чё-то я очкую.
<|Zalexi|> artus: искренне - удачи!
<artus> ))
<Nor8> |Zalexi|: Так подучи законы, читать то умеешь? )))
<novns> когда вся украина сбежит в испанию, испания станет новой украиной
<|Zalexi|> Nor8: ты далек от этого. законы - УЖАС. они сами не могут разобраться, сами себе противоречат. мне читать не надо, у меня жена там работает именно с законами. она и говорит.
<novns> и отношение к людям станет точно такое же, как на украине
<|Zalexi|> novns: ты забыл о канаде, америке, германии, израиле
<|Zalexi|> novns: германия не стала казахстаном
<novns> |Zalexi|, не портите все страны своим менталитетом, пожалуйста
<|Zalexi|> израиль не стал советским союзом
<|Zalexi|> novns: ?
<novns> что - ?
<novns> испанию превратите в украину и побежите в канаду?
<novns> ах в испании стало трудно жить, януковича выбрали испанским королём
<|Zalexi|> novns:  ты не только в истории и бизнесе слабо разбираешься, ты еще и географии не очень ;) в канаде уже давно украинцы живут, как и в америке. а германию в 90-х открыли выезд немцам из казахстана, вернее их потомкам.
<|Zalexi|> про израиль, думаю, ты знаешь
<Nor8> |Zalexi|: В Канаде далеко не все украинцы
<novns> а на украине-то в лавке кто остался?
<stolzus> Nor8: бесспорный факт :)
<|Zalexi|> Nor8: я говорил что ВСЕ?!
<Nor8> stolzus: Копетан отдыхает )))
<stolzus> ага
<|Zalexi|> novns: а в украине лавок -то и не было!
<novns> |Zalexi|, есть ещё вариант, что испанцы побегут от вас в украину
<Nor8> |Zalexi|: Ты так сказал,  что Канада уже Украина почти )))
<stolzus> novns: ты всё же тролль, товарищ :)
<|Zalexi|> novns: нас здесь мало, здесь много мароканцев и еще негры подтягиваются. для всех них офигительные льготы и упрощение получения документов
<|Zalexi|> Nor8: вроде пишу нормально, покажи ГДЕ я это сказал
<Nor8> |Zalexi|: Сорри, упустил нить вашего разговора, май фолт ))) Ты этого не говорил )))
<novns> |Zalexi|, а когда в доме протекает канализация, вы вместо ремонта проситесь жить к соседям?
<Nor8> А то я одним глазом федору 15-ую на виртуалке ставлю, вот у меня смешалось всё ))
<novns> Nor8, гноме-шелл без композитинга работать не будет
<Nor8> novns: Не поверишь, у них в классик режиме 3-ий гном )))
<novns> в виртуальных машинах запускается нечто, отдалённо напоминающее классический гном
<novns> но очень неудобное
<novns> я пробовал
<Nor8> Да не суть, мне в целях ознакомления сойдет
<novns> они не особенно заботились пока о доведении до ума этого fallback
<novns> все силы на шелл
<|Zalexi|> novns: нет, ремонтируем, но когда ты работешь, а деньги забирает государство, когда живешь в сарае без 4-й стены, без води, света и газа, когда нет денег купить квартиру , потому что все заработанное отдаешь домовладельцу, то я просто меняю дом на
<|Zalexi|> тот,Ю где домовладелец будет заботиться о том, чтобы у меня канализация не текла, был свет и инет, и вода чтоб была, а я буду ему платить заработанные м
<novns> а гноме-шелл люди хвалят, в отличие от той же юнити
<Nor8> Нужно было с кде ставить )))
<stolzus> по разному
<stolzus> мне юнити показалась менее убогой третьего гнома
<stolzus> а сижу на втором
<novns> |в юнити даже с перемещением иконов в лаунчере не всё в порядке
<|Zalexi|> stolzus: если бы не тормоза и утечка памяти, то юнити на сегодня лучшее
<|Zalexi|> по удобству
<Nor8> Это твое личное мнение )))
<|Zalexi|> Nor8: конечно
<|Zalexi|> третий гном не пробовал.
<novns> а если случайно удалить, например, штатную иконку - назад можно восстановить удалением конфигов
<stolzus> юнити пусть доделывают, не буду ставить
<novns> юнити не то чтобы с мелкими ошибками
<novns> она вообще не написана ещё
<novns> а гноме-шелл написан и отлажен
<|Zalexi|> stolzus: согласен, пока рано. на ноуте поставил, для пробы. на основной - опасаюсь, пока до осени не буду ставить на основной
<Nor8> stolzus: Юнити пусть оставят для мобилок и планшетников, а на десктоп пусть гном допилят
<stolzus> вот и я примерно так же
<stolzus> Nor8: гном в таком виде фик знает нужен ли :)
<|Zalexi|> Nor8: stolzus: а я читал, что на гном 3 ругаются сильно
<Nor8> Я имел ввиду второй гном ))))
<stolzus> а
<stolzus> второй гном да
<stolzus> xfce
<|Zalexi|> Nor8: вот чем тебе юнити на десктоп не кошерно?
<novns> |Zalexi|, вот только сарай был на берегу реки и с берёзками вокруг, а новый дом - в пустыне рядом с автострадой и помокой
<novns> *помойкой
<novns> выбирайте
<stolzus> xfce пусть тестят. а то там косяки есть. а так годная штука
<|Zalexi|> novns: на берегу моря, с прерасным видом на горы
<Nor8> |Zalexi|: Плоский ое и функционал кривой, не продуманный. С логикой разработчик не дружит, не удобный.
<novns> у xfce есть свои проблемы
<novns> оттуда сбегают разработчики
<|Zalexi|> я из Ровно. так у нас самая большая заболеваемость туберкулезом. типа, над городом постоянно туберкулезное облако. я уже не говорю о тех атомных станциях вокруг
<Nor8>  stolzus: Убунту студио сегодня написали на хфце переходит )))
<stolzus> но lxde мне больше всех пока понравилась. надеюсь, что сделают новый релиз, где поправят шрифты и сделают одинаковый вид qt, gtk и fltk
<stolzus> Nor8: я тоже читаю ЛОР и опеннет :)
<novns> потому что главный автор и мэйтнейнер сначала не принимает чужие патчи, резко критикуя их качество
<Nor8>  stolzus: Ну тем более, а лхде простая уж слишком, не по нраву мне )))
<stolzus> а кеды меня испугали
<novns> а спустя какое-то время добавляет их, как собственные
<|Zalexi|> Nor8: а подробнее. может я еще не натлкнулся на это
<stolzus> там вся прелесть в простоте :)
<novns> люди обижаются
<Nor8> |Zalexi|: На что не натолкнулся?
<novns> и новая версия xfce затягивается на несколько лет
<stolzus> novns: не слышал такого
<Nor8> stolzus: Чем это, интересно,  напугали?
<|Zalexi|> на проблемы с логикой и кривой функционал. как по мне удобно и логично. и все на хоткеях
<Nor8> |Zalexi|: Ну хоткеи еще выучить ужно, а вот то, что приходиться делать массу лишних движений, чтобы открыть приложение, факт.
<stolzus> Nor8: выглядит громоздко всё очень, и ворочается не так быстро
<|Zalexi|> Nor8: не факт. хоткеи выучить - фигня
<stolzus> хотя после этих экспериментов с DE понял насколько в гноме боятся добавлять настройки
<Nor8> stolzus: У тебя может машина слабовата, к тому же там есть настройки для разгрузки железа. Так что не медленнее гнома,  проверено.
<|Zalexi|> Nor8: давай пример по лишним
<stolzus> что один дефолт
<Nor8> |Zalexi|: Месье разработчик Юнити?
<stolzus> может. железо у меня не очень новое :)
<|Zalexi|> Nor8: сеньор объективен
<stolzus> меня в юнити привлекла информация о том, что полностью с клавиатуры управляется
<|Zalexi|> stolzus: и я о том же
<Nor8> stolzus: Кеды, скажем, чуть вальяжнее все делают, но не факт, что медленнее )))
<|Zalexi|> stolzus: раньше synapse  использовал, теперь уже все вроде как встроено
<Nor8> Я вот люблю когда все одной мышкой открывается, без всяких хоткеев ))))
<stolzus> :)
<|Zalexi|> Nor8: ласкаво просимо до Windows!
<Nor8> А причем здесь злоось?
<novns> stolzus, http://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/he8oy/gnome_preparing_to_give_nonlinux_oss_the_boot/c1uqka9
<|Zalexi|> Nor8: там все мышкой
<|Zalexi|> по быстроте и эргономике - только клава
<Nor8> |Zalexi|: Так и в гноме тоже все мышкой )))
<|Zalexi|> Nor8: ты же сам ратовал за быстродействие и отсутствие лишних телодвижений
<|Zalexi|> Nor8: мышкой - дольше
<Nor8> С чего бы вдруг?
<stolzus> novns: ага. хотя реддит весьма сомнительный ресурс
<Nor8> В юнити дольше, факт ))
<novns> stolzus, дальше можно по имени опискать
<novns> *поискать
<artus> а тильдой кто нить пользуется?
<stolzus> не надо было Марку в 11.04 юнити делать. надо подождать было. гном 2 всех устраивал
<|Zalexi|> Nor8: пока факта от тебя и не услышал. давай проведем эксперимент?
<stolzus> artus: что за тильда?
<Nor8> |Zalexi|: Вам, уважаемый, некуда применить вашу кипучую энергию ночью? ))))
<|Zalexi|> Nor8: к примеру, запустить терминал. опиши свои действия с мышкой
<stolzus> я только симфол такой знаю
<novns> stolzus, каноникал хочет быть несовместимой ни с чем
<artus> stolzus, терминал такой
<stolzus> ф = в
<stolzus> а, не, не пробовал
<Nor8> |Zalexi|: К тому же я сейчас на XFCE и меня здесь все проще некуда )))
<|Zalexi|> Nor8: почему? если сказал - обоснуй.
<stolzus> я что-то на стандартном сижу. гном-терминал
<Nor8> |Zalexi|: Обоснованно уже
<|Zalexi|> Nor8: я не пробовал. будь добр, опиши свои действия для открытия терминала. возможно, я тоже задумаюсь о переходе.
<artus> ато чей то меня yeahconsole+urvxt запарило
<novns> для открытия терминала используется guake
<novns> хоткей стандартный - f12
<Nor8> |Zalexi|: Тыкаю мышкой в иконку на нижней панели а -ля awn один раз, всё, терминал открыт
<|Zalexi|> Nor8: ладно, я первый: 1. Win 2. "ter" 3. Enter
<Nor8> |Zalexi|: Ты первый только по количеству знаков в тексте )))
<artus> хех, а у меня в автозапуске ) с автоскрытием )
<|Zalexi|> Nor8: опоздало мое сообщение. эта иконка предустановлена по умолчанию?
<artus> и появляемся по ctrl+f1 )
<Nor8> |Zalexi|: Да, в Хубунту так
<|Zalexi|> artus: блин, имелось ввиду по умолчанию, из коробки и т.д.
<Nor8> |Zalexi|: Посмотри скрины интерфэйса последней Хубунту, сам все поймешь
<artus> |Zalexi|, у меня в коробке что настрою то и по умолчанию ^_^
<|Zalexi|> Nor8: artus: короче, алгоритм открытия програмы в юнити сводится к трем действиям на клаве - открытию даша - начальные буквы названия проги - ввод
<artus> |Zalexi|, алгоритм запуска программы в коробке, нажать хоткей )
<|Zalexi|> artus: не запаришься запоминать и назначать хоткеи на программ 20-30?
<Nor8> |Zalexi|: Короче, мне сей алгоритмъ не близок )))
<artus> |Zalexi|, ну вобщеть на альт+ф2 у меня авторанилка) с автодобавлением если че )
<|Zalexi|> Nor8: базара - 0. Suum Cuique - кому GUI , кому терминал
<Nor8> +1
<|Zalexi|> artus: то же и в юнити
<artus> |Zalexi|, вот что мне нравитцо, так это запустить фильм тупо жмакнув по нему в менюшке ) http://itmages.ru/image/view/192901/96bc94e6
<Nor8> artus: В чОрной чОрной комнате .... )))))
<artus> Nor8, вот жеш нудный) ладно, уговорил) буду смотреть в сторону светлой темы )
<artus> да и не черное оно ) так ) темненькое )
<Nor8> artus: Да ладно, шучу, дело вкуса )))
<artus> мне просто светлое на глаза давит
<artus> а так оно скорее серенькое чем черное )
<artus> тут же все от яркости монитора зависит)
<stolzus> тёмные темы прекрасны
<Nor8> )))
<stolzus> был бы у меня глянцевый дисплей
<stolzus> ... поставил бы
<artus> миники то какраз матовые
<stolzus> ой
<stolzus> *не глянцевый
<|Zalexi|> artus: в вичате нельзя сделать выделение не только ника но и сообщения, когда к тебе обращаются?
<artus> |Zalexi|, а фиг его знает, может и можно
<|Zalexi|> artus: может и мессенджер у тебя в терминале?
<stolzus> :)
<|Zalexi|> artus: я не нашел пока как
<|Zalexi|> stolzus: очень удобно
<stolzus> что имено?
<stolzus> нн
<artus> ну твит клиент в терминале, единственный адекватный мессенджер не дружит с утф ((
<|Zalexi|> у меня на хоткее тильда выплывает а там вичат или финч или макаббер
<|Zalexi|> artus: ты о чем? какой твит клиент?
<artus> не, финч по сравнению с centerim, бывший centericq фигня на посном масле
<stolzus> я xchat пользую, у меня всё подсвечивается
<|Zalexi|> artus: да? а там есть мультипротокольность? а то все ругали его, вот я и не стаивл
<|Zalexi|> stolzus: в квирке тоже подсвечивается
<artus> |Zalexi|, есть, а твит - twidge
<|Zalexi|> artus: посмотрю
<artus> во как http://itmages.ru/image/view/192902/cba96584
<stolzus> старые логи
<stolzus> dmay ещё флудит
<stolzus> :)
<stolzus> но черезчур аскетично
<artus> stolzus, это твитер)
<stolzus> по дизайну
<stolzus> эм
<artus> что значит старые логи )
<stolzus> это dmay в твиттер такое постит?
<artus> гг
<stolzus> лол
<Nor8> )) ахахаха
<stolzus> эх, светает
<stolzus> пойду спать
<|Zalexi|> artus: centerim не работает с юникодом?!
<Nor8> Как в анекдоте почти "Читал твиттер, много думал" )))
<stolzus> доброй ночи
<artus> |Zalexi|, неа, ток koi-8r , есть конечно с понтом -utf8 версия, только у нее траблы) в виде непонимания 2хбайтовой кодировки
<|Zalexi|> жаль, тогда отпадает. остается  finch и mcabber
<artus> |Zalexi|, надо на плагин жабера посмотреть к вичату )
<|Zalexi|> artus: не нашел как настроить
<artus> |Zalexi|, http://www.weechat.org/scripts/source/stable/jabber.py/ ты про этот?
<artus> |Zalexi|, /jabber add myserver user@server.tld password
<|Zalexi|> artus: :) на выходных посмотрю
<|Zalexi|> или ты, потом расскажешь
<|Zalexi|> кстати, на первом скрине вичата на офсайте красивое оформление, но как они его сделали?!
<|Zalexi|> слева СПЛОШНАЯ линия и целые стрелки
<artus> |Zalexi|, ссылку
<artus> аххаха
<artus> оно работаеть )
<_GerarD_> Всем Доброго времени суток!
<artus> и тебе спокойной ночи )
<_GerarD_> Хммм
<_GerarD_> Артус
<_GerarD_> Вопрос
<_GerarD_> Меня достало окно Введите пароль для разблокировки связки ключей "Default"
<artus> иии
<artus> если теб ядостал ввод пароля то н~е храни в нем пароли )
<_GerarD_> Его можно как нибудь выставить по умолчанию чтобы при входе системы оно не выскакивало
<artus> выпили его нафиг )
<artus> всеравно на секурность тебе плевать)
<_GerarD_> блин...
<_GerarD_> постоянно при загрузке системы нужно вводить этот пароль
<_GerarD_> Артус
<artus> погодь
<_GerarD_> Ты же знал как это сделать, а не помог
<_GerarD_> http://www.welinux.ru/post/3656/
<artus> да нету у меня этой фигни
<artus> откуда я то знал )
<_GerarD_> я нашёл решение
<_GerarD_> Fhnec
<_GerarD_> Артус
<_GerarD_> Ты мне так и не ответил
<_GerarD_> Стоит ли переходить на Crunchbang?
<_GerarD_> Опа
<_GerarD_> Yulya_: Привет :)
<_GerarD_> Эх, все молчат
<uvvtu> всем привет. как дела? кого убили?
<Dinamic-Adm> Привет
<uvvtu> здорово коль не шутишь
<buht55> Здравствуйте, уважаемые! Я прошу помощи в двух вопросах, касаемых убунты - сможет кто-нибудь помочь?
<Dinamic-Adm> Легко
<Over1> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<buht55> Подскажите, пожалуйста - каким образом можно сделать, чтобы при получении запроса на определенный порт, выполнялась определенная команда?
<uvvtu> и сновап я
<uvvtu> и теперь я
<blackwer> !!
<blackwer> Прива народ!
<Staver> привет
<buht55> привет.
<mastaiza> привет всем :-D
<buht55> Подскажите, пожалуйста - каким образом можно сделать, чтобы при получении запроса на определенный порт, выполнялась определенная команда?
<mastaiza> :-D
<buht55> Англоязычный канал на мой вопрос отреагировал информативнее)
<buht55> Правла помочь так и не смогли =\
<chapt> buht55:  тут спят все еще
<chapt> buht55:  а в сторону crona  покопать не пробовали?
<buht55> сколько можно спать :)
<buht55> а в какое время обычно народ собирается?
<chapt> ну после обеда как то более активно тут
<buht55> имеется ввиду мск?
<buht55> просто у меня обед через 20 минут) я из Омска
<chapt> угу
<buht55> лан, буду одним глазом поглядывать пока народ соберется) спс
<rapidsp> buht55: а man iptables читал?
<The_MEk> всем прива
<The_MEk> никто не подскажет, от чего такое могло быть
<The_MEk> поставил чистую систему, тут же пишу sudo aptitude update & sudo aptitude upgrade и эта шволоч говорит что собирается снести кеды полностью
<JohnDoe_71Rus> подсажу. в репах оказался пакет новой версии, но к нему не доставало пока еще других пакетов. а с установленной они конфликтовали
<lex__> test
<ubuntuhelp> lex__, Ну понг, и что?
<lex__> мальчишки, кто-нибудь сталкивался с такой штукой как Proxmox?
<jlewka> всем пивет
<lex__> шалмо
<lex__> шалом
<jlewka> пожскажите как безпасно избавиться от keyring ?
<jlewka> или как там этот менеджер ключей зовется
<lex__> удали его через центр приложений
<jlewka> как то пробывал потм в систему войти не смог через gdm
<lex__> мда... мне кажется, эти вещи не связаны, keyring  просто менеджер паролей
<lex__> при входе по новой пароль прописал и все должно быть хорошо))
<jlewka> хз хз..)
<Over> Народ, где настраивается внешний вид именно верхней панели, не окошек.
<Over> В гноме 2.30
<oxothuk> отцы, просвятите что это за зверь такой /etc/init.d/dns-clean
<oxothuk> что  он делает  и с чем его едят?
<ur5imw> Over: да там же помоему., в свойствах
<ur5imw>  Over:верхней панели
<aurodionov> всем привет
<Infra_3600> re
<Infra_3600> oxothuk, очищает DNS-кэш резольвера? )
<aurodionov> поскажите как создать ссылку в хоме на прогу которая лежит /трам/пам/прога
<The_MEk> если в графике, то просто создать ссылку и указываешь куда, если в коммандной строке, то ln -s /трам.пам.прога
<yurau> aurodionov: я ссылки делаю в mc
<Infra_3600> aurodionov, ln -s /трам/пам/прога ~/ссылка
<The_MEk> сори, ln -s /tram/pam/proga imya-ssylki
<aurodionov> спасибо
<lex__> ололо
<blackwer> Люди добрые подскажите есть iptraf что есть подобное ему еще??
<blackwer> из консольных вариантов
<rapidsp> trafshow?
<blackwer> ну как сказать
<blackwer> смотреть активные порты
<blackwer> точнее
<blackwer> не нето смотреть юзающие порты на мне
<blackwer> хе хе ну типо того вобщем =-))))))
<lex__> кто про keyring спрашивал?
<Master-Lie> Добрый день всем! Есть кто может помочь с настройкой likewise-open (подключение к Active Directory)?
<buht55> rapidsp, мне нужно не перенаправление запроса, а по получении вызов нужной процедуры
<Master-Lie> Добрый день всем! Есть кто может помочь с настройкой likewise-open (подключение к Active Directory)? Компьютер к домену подключился, но не видит сетевых групп.
<blackwer> keyring клевая прога
<blackwer> спс за подсказку все жумал ХХХде хранить
 * Infra_3600 для веб-паролей юзает KeePassX
<buht55> Я напишу на телефон программу, которая будет отправлять UDP/TCP-запрос на определенный адрес и определенный порт, к примеру, 192.168.1.1:12312
<buht55> Мне нужно чтобы линукс получал запрос, сравнивал его с какой-то величиной, и если они совпадают - выполнял нужную команду
<buht55> например, отправлять на него md5 текущей даты
<Infra_3600> buht55, inetd + netcat ?
<Infra_3600> хотя вполне возможно, можно ограничиться одним inetd )
<Infra_3600> при появлении трафика скрипт чтоб выполнялся, обмен через stdin/stdout
<rapidsp> buht55: логируешь в iptables обращение к порту потом парсишь лог скриптом и выполняешь что надо
<Infra_3600> в случае с inetd событие -- трафик, а не постоянно логи прочёсывать )
<buht55> В общем, фишка в том, что мне надо с телефона открывать дверь на магнитном замке
<rapidsp> пижон :)
<buht55> не
<buht55> это я хочу закрыть дырку в безопасности
<buht55> дело в том, что снаружи есть кусок кабеля, который если испоганить - в серверную хрен попадешь
<rapidsp> ну тебе 2 путя предложили, что еще? :)
<Infra_3600> "массовое нашествие грызунов сделало возможным отказ в обслуживании двери серверной"
<buht55> если по зданию отрубить электричество - оно еще часа 3 простоит - там ИБП стоит
<victor0000> свет нет?
<buht55> сейчас это сделано следующим образом: я через ssh подключаюст к серваку и выполняю команду
<Aceler> Да шо за фигня-то
<buht55> но это долго, пока залогинишься, пока обратишься к флопаку
<rapidsp> а если ктото узнает номер порта и начнет хлопать дверью :)
<Infra_3600> ахтунг )
<buht55> потому я и хочу посылать md5
<Infra_3600> rapidsp, да на тот порт я так понял, не абы что должно передаваться, чтобы хлопанье состоялсь )
<buht55> текущей даты, к примеру
<buht55> можно что-нить еще придумать
<buht55> сейчас главное по запросу инициировать обращение к флопаку
<Infra_3600> имя второй дочки Билла Гейтса например
<buht55> =)
<buht55> оно тоже меняется каждый час?)
<Infra_3600> нет, суперпозицию секретных переменных и постоянных величин )
<The_MEk> еслиб был voip сервак, подключенный к тфоп, то можно было бы сделать по звонку
<The_MEk> тогда и от телефона практически независим будешь
<buht55> Я себе на андроиде аппарат приобрел) теперь хочу написать программульку и на рабстол виджет
<buht55> на кнопку нажал - дверь открылась
<buht55> как-бы с клиентской стороны, я надеюсь, у меня получится написать, а вот с серверной проблемы
<buht55> сервак помогал нарулить друг, его в армию забрали)
<The_MEk> ну дык поставь ssh клиент, состряпай скрипт передающий клиентом на сервак команду и радуйся
<buht55> да это и сейчас есть) правда без скрипта
<buht55> клиент стоит, я подключаюсь к серваку по ssh, потом ввожу команду
<The_MEk> на андроиды есть ssh клиенты и наверняка должны быть умеющие работать в "пакетном" режиме
<The_MEk> ну
<The_MEk> перегони это всё в скрипт и всё
<buht55> как?
<buht55> в том и вопрос)
<The_MEk> руками, как
<The_MEk> открываешь блокнот и пишешь скрипт
<The_MEk> периодически почитывая хелпы и маны к ssh клиенту
<buht55> я, к стыду своему, плохо умею писать скрипты под линукс) Точнее, вообще не умею
<The_MEk> оно от писания команд в шелле не сильно отличается
<The_MEk> я бы сказал что ничем
<buht55> скрипт надо писать для клиента или для сервера?
<The_MEk> скрипт - набор команд, которые ты в шелле вбиваешь
<The_MEk> для клиента ессно
<The_MEk> тыж на теле хочешь на кнопичку жать, а не на серве
<buht55> ну допустим, напишу я список команд - там, по сути их всего 2 будет - залогиниться на серваке, обратиться к флопаку
<buht55> просто хочу защиту от дурака сделать
<The_MEk> открываешь ман к ssh клиенту и ищешь как он умеет передавать команды на сервак, как его можно запустить без ввода логина/пароля (скорее всего при помощи сертификатов) и пишешь всё это в скрипт
<The_MEk> какую?
<buht55> чтобы запрос обрабатывался на сервере
<The_MEk> чтоб случайно на кнопульку не ткнуть?
<The_MEk> ))
<buht55> например, отправляется на сервер вот такая строка AE3326A2AB6CBBE6E4F1F89E983B8432
<The_MEk> дык она и так обрабатываться на серве будет
<blackwer> Люди подскажите как по умолчанию сделать в XRDP чтобы поднимался GDM при конекте
<buht55> будем считать, что это md5 текущей даты и времени, округляя до часа
<The_MEk> какая тебе разница что ты на сервак будешь отправлять, вот эту галиматью или команду?
<buht55> сервак со своей стороны сравнивает со своим вычисленным значением  и в случае чего открывает
<The_MEk> команда то всё-равно секьюрно отправляется
<buht55> разница в том, чтобы "злоумышленнику" было не понятно, что это такое
<buht55> подумаешь, UDP-запрос к серверу на высокий порт
<buht55> в случае, если, к примеру, исходники найдет
<The_MEk> дык по ssh то запросы не в открытом виде прут
<The_MEk> обычно оно зашифровано сертификатом
<buht55> это я знаю, на то он и секьюр
<The_MEk> исходники чего?
<buht55> если у меня могильник сопрут, к примеру)
<buht55> исходники скрипта
<The_MEk> исходник скрипта на твоём телефоне для открытия двери?
<The_MEk> у тебя там чё, фбр под окнами дежурит?
<buht55> ну так ты ж говоришь, что скрипт надо писать для клиента, а клиент на телефоне
<The_MEk> и
<buht55> значит, и скрипт на телефоне)
<The_MEk> что тебе потом мешает на серве просто убить сертификат?
<buht55> и его можно просмотреть
<buht55> так
<buht55> а где покурить про сертификаты? я так понимаю с их помощью можно без логина-пароля подключаться?
<The_MEk> дык в инете :) гугля быстро всё находит
<The_MEk> пошукай например по запросу "управление несколькими компами по ssh"\
<buht55> лан, погуглю, спс
<SergeyIT> ку
<The_MEk> ку
<blackwer> Хе хе хе народ помогите вдруг перестало шариться =-))
<blackwer> Ошибка 255 при запуске 'net usershare'вот че пишет
<blackwer> зашарить папку нереально другую хотя 1 зашарил
<blackwer> потом расшарил без проблем второй раз зашарить неполучилось
<skai> это он те так панибратся пишет?
<The_MEk> клёва, я тож хочу шоп мой комп так умел писать
<The_MEk> я ему типа sudo apt-get-update, а он мне та без проблем, ща поглядим чё там в репы понакидали
<boomboorum> Посоветуйте пожалуйста какойнибудь бесплатный VPN с динамичным ip.
<The_MEk> а потом так : о братан, тут таких вкусностей приготовили, давай чё-нить обновим, тока ты вон то не трогай, от него меня пучит
<The_MEk> ))
<adminn> что-то у меня граб винду с другого жесткого диска не загружает
<Fredy_BackSlash> Доброго всем.
<adminn> привет
<Fredy_BackSlash> Подскажите как запретить пользователю менять свой пароль?
<adminn> что-то у меня граб винду с другого жесткого диска не загружает
<adminn> поменять пароль самому
<adminn> поможет мне кто-нибудь?
<Fredy_BackSlash> adminn: я то поменял, надо чтобы пользователь мог работать в системе но не мог сменить себе пароль, что-бы под одним аккаунтом могли работать несколько человек и ник0то из них не сделал так чтобы остальные не смогли работать\
<adminn> <Fredy_BackSlash> надо выделить им несколько
<Fredy_BackSlash> adminn: Так проблемма то в том что заранее число пользователей не известно,
<adminn> <Fredy_BackSlash> :-)
<adminn> поставить пароль свой и отменить запрос пароля при входе
<Fredy_BackSlash> adminn: Не подходит, там будут еще пользователи со своими персональными аккаунтами, и доступ идет не локально а удаленно
<adminn> у меня так сделано
<adminn> хоть я пароль и знаю :-)
<adminn> где?
<The_MEk> Fredy_BackSlash: а чё не так то?
<The_MEk> ну пускай удалёнщики под своими акками и лазиють
<The_MEk> они ж акк логального юзверя не трогають
<The_MEk> локального*
<Fredy_BackSlash> The_MEk: хочу чтобы один пользователь не мог менять пароль, один аккаунт тестовый и им могут пользоватьс ямногопользователей
<The_MEk> чет не понятно
<The_MEk> сколько аккаунтов хошь сделать?
<The_MEk> один?
<The_MEk> или два?
<Fredy_BackSlash> The_MEk: несколько, но один из них не должен менять свой пароль
<adminn> The_MEk, я купил новый HDD, восстановил туда винду, ввёл sudo update-grub, а винда со старого диска всё равно грузится, но написано, что с другого
<SergeyIT> Fredy_BackSlash, убрать команду смены пароля passwd
<The_MEk> а под ним сколько юзверей работать будет? и должны ли они знать сей пароль?
<Fredy_BackSlash> Да они должны знать пароль, как они иначе войдут, Остальные должны иметь возможность сменить пароль
<SergeyIT> Fredy_BackSlash, и заменить свои скриптом
<adminn> помогите мне плз кто-нибудь
<san4o> adminn: закрой доступ пользователям на граф утилиту в которой єто все меняется
<adminn> san4o в смысле?
<san4o> adminn: большинству єтого хватит. те кто консолью умеют пользоватся немного сложнее
<adminn> san4o я один пользователь
<adminn> у меня на старом диске винда полетела
<adminn> и линь на нём же же
<Fredy_BackSlash> Графическая утилита вызывает тот-же passwd что и в консоли?
<san4o> adminn: ну как юзер допустим меняет пароль ? лезет в администрирование - пользователи и группы
<adminn> san4o это не мне надо говорить
<san4o> это утилита users-admin убираеш права на ее запуск в юзерей  все
<The_MEk> adminn: а он не читатель ;) он писатель
<san4o> большинство дульше этого не лезут. с консолью примерно тоже чето придумать
<Fredy_BackSlash> san4o: мне не надо всех пользователей надо только одному запретить
<Fredy_BackSlash> если всем то проще всего права 700 на passwd поставить
<The_MEk> Fredy_BackSlash: ну тогда делай группу, кому енто можно, добавляй в неё юзверей и в правах запуска файла выставь владельцем его эту группу
<san4o> Fredy_BackSlash: а разница ? ну вынести этого изгоя в отдельную групу и запретить для этой группы, хотя можно и оддельно юзеру
<The_MEk> " хотя можно и оддельно юзеру" дык он и спрашивает про это
<exoist> ребята, помогите зарегестрироваться
<Fredy_BackSlash> san4o: так и вопрос как запретить отдельному пользователю?
<The_MEk> знаешь как?
<san4o> хотя да проще права на passwd поставить
<san4o> The_MEk: как командой chmod chown пользоватся ?
<The_MEk> эмм... man chmod тебе в помощь, там всё популярно расписано
<The_MEk> то же и с chown
<san4o> The_MEk: это мне ? =))
<The_MEk> ну ты же у меня спрашивал как командой пользоваться
<san4o> The_MEk: я не спрашивал про chmod я подитожил вопрос
<san4o> о правах доступа
<The_MEk> а
<The_MEk> понял :)
<The_MEk> сорь, сразу не догнал
<san4o> хотя вопрощающего уже нету ... )
<The_MEk> тут он
<The_MEk> ты почему-то решил что вопрошающий adminn
<san4o> ошибочка )
<nAgoHaK> ку
<The_MEk> ку
<The_MEk> никто на бубунте кластер под виртуалки не подымал?
<Serega1991> help
<Serega1991> #help
<Fredy_BackSlash> The_MEk: кластер?
<Fredy_BackSlash> The_MEk: я только ProxMox Ставил недавно, но он цельной системой на основе дебиана отдельно вроде есть, но я выбрал цельное решение
<copyerfiled> всем привет, как прописать в настройках сетевой два днс сервера?
<zizitop> nameserver
<zizitop> nameserver
<Infra_3600> dns-nameservers 4.4.4.4 4.4.8.8 -- в сетевой, в /etc/network/interfaces
<copyerfiled> Infra_3600 это один, а как 2 ?
<Infra_3600> copyerfiled, два же
<copyerfiled> мм
<Infra_3600> copyerfiled, 4.4.4.4 и  4.4.8.8
<copyerfiled> ааа
<copyerfiled> тоесть через пробел :) спасибо
<Infra_3600> у мя так прописано, через пробел,да
<Infra_3600> главное чтоб в системе пакет resolvconf ще стоял
<Infra_3600> без него в том конфиге настройки не подхватятся
<rapidsp> че за пакет resolvconf?
<Infra_3600> даже если будешь передёргивать ifdown eth0 ; ifup eth0
<Infra_3600> обновляет /etc/resolv.conf
<Infra_3600> в зависимости от настроек /etc/network/interfaces
<_TomFarr_> ы - это слово велосепедист написанное с 12ю ошибками (с)
<skai> _TomFarr_: велосИпедист
<skai> _TomFarr_: даж шутку без ошибок написать не мог
<uvvtu> хабала умба
<uvvtu> привет православные
<skai> uvvtu: че за дискриминация?
<uvvtu> нормальная
<uvvtu> по понятиям
<skai> по понятиям ты в подворотне перед потсонами будешь базарить.а тут приличный канал
<uvvtu> язычники ополчились
<skai> снова дискриминация
<skai> ты никак не успокоишься?
<skai> о.на лоре снова синдром одинокой звезды в поле from
<vdrandom> что-то тут как-то тихо
<uvvtu> не шуми
<vdrandom> работают все, что ли, или на обед ушли?
<uvvtu> все притаились
<vdrandom> uvvtu, :(
<vdrandom> ждут vladgobelen?
<uvvtu> ждут вопросов
<vdrandom> чьих?
<zizitop> ждут ответов
<fr0stb1te> вопросов на ответы
<uvvtu> ибо в этом наша сила
<vdrandom> о, вот как раз
<vdrandom> у монитора не опознаётся EDID
<uvvtu> теперь жди ответов
<vdrandom> что делать? при чём к машине прямого доступа прямщас нет, только ссх.
<uvvtu> молиться
<fr0stb1te> поститься
<vdrandom> кому?
<zizitop> попросить того, у кого есть доступ, чтоб моник включил
<vdrandom> пробовал молиться Марку, Патрику и РМС
<vdrandom> никто не отозвался :(
<vdrandom> даже Марк
<vdrandom> zizitop, включен. а там - 640х480 в иксах
<vladgobelen> vdrandom:  http://enotstvo.selfip.org/1141.png ну ты понел
<lex__> просто он skai мусульманин))))
<fr0stb1te> >la2
<fr0stb1te> Да вы, батенька... эээ... геймер!
<uvvtu> это он как так понял что он мосульманин
<vdrandom> vladgobelen, скоро 80 уровень?
<vladgobelen> vdrandom: года через 4
<vladgobelen> в лучшем случае
<fr0stb1te> Задро-Спокойная игра!
<vdrandom> :(
<lex__> тест
<ubuntuhelp> lex__, Понг.
<artus> skai, тыдыщ
<_TomFarr_> Ща стещща комп заказывает у меня, она дизайнером трудится в журнале "Рыба", ну нащитал ей i7 2.6Quad 16GbRAM 0.5 TB HDD и видео карту за 800 доларей на 6990 АТИ с 4мя гигами рамы.
<chapt> это ты так ей мстишь?
<_TomFarr_> Почиму мщу? Разве плохая комплектуха?
<chapt> ну если она дизайнер то видяху лучше проффесиональную взять
<vladgobelen> _TomFarr_: Видеокарту поставь, и проблемы уйдут.
<uvvtu> а лучше мак взять
<_TomFarr_> vladgobelen, а чем ати этот плох то? 800 баксов
<_TomFarr_> uvvtu, в маках таких видюх нет хехех
<chapt> потому что проффесиональные в 2д режиме гораздо круче
<_TomFarr_> там максимум 6770
<vladgobelen> _TomFarr_: Ати не выпускают драйвера. Зачем тебе мертвый кусок непонятно чего?
<_TomFarr_> chapt, по твоему 6990 это для лошков?
<_TomFarr_> vladgobelen, кстати на мак дрова есть, и вообще подо все дрова есть, кроме наверное линуха.
<chapt> _TomFarr_:  если ее будет юзать только дизайнер для работы то для полных лохов
<vladgobelen> _TomFarr_: Не интересуюсь маками.. Зачем мне тратить 50к на то, что стоит 14к?
<_TomFarr_> chapt, [ATi HD 6990] 4Gb DDR5 | ASUS EAH6990/3DI4S/4GD5 вот эта карта для лохов?
<vladgobelen> _TomFarr_: любой радеон для лохов, извини..
<chapt> еще раз - если юзаться будет только дизайнером то да
<_TomFarr_> vladgobelen, ну на 15... 15 эт ты загнул... 30... остальное считайц за имя и софт.
<vladgobelen> с нвидиа будет тоже самое, но рабочее
<chapt> да дело не в ати блин
<vladgobelen> _TomFarr_: просто имя, не софт..
<_TomFarr_> vladgobelen, хз...
<chapt> почитай чем проффесиональные карты отличаются от обычных
<chapt> после чего уже и прикидывай
<_TomFarr_> chapt, ты ничего не понимаешь в видеокартах, ты сам то слово...
<chapt> ыыыыыыы
<chapt> забавно
<chapt> указываешь человеку на явный ляп
<chapt> хотя говори уж сразу - пока теща работать не будет ты будешь юзать системник по полной
<artus> chapt, а че, дизигнер только в 2d рисует?
<artus> проффесор )
<artus> chapt, ссылочку про "проффесиональные карты" дай полистать)
<skai> artus: для него дизайнер - кто осилил изменять размер картинки с помощью ворованного фотошопа
<artus> skai, ну че, видяха Hi-End класа ж для лошков ) ога )
<skai> а то.каэска тормозит и перед постонами стыдно:)))
<chapt> нет для меня дезайнер тот который работает  в программах 3dsmaxб solid, maya, katya
<chapt> для них необходимо высокое качество изображения и большая производительность видео в 2д режиме
<skai> ага
<skai> на 3д моделировании им нужна " большая производительность видео в 2д режиме  "
<vladgobelen> мда..
<artus> chapt, а дайка пруф про низкую производительность HD 6990 в 2d , или только языком воздух мутить?
<vladgobelen> убунту-ру.. без срача никак
<skai> водителю камаза просто необходимо уметь управлять мотороллером.
<chapt> http://www.arbyte.ru/cadcam/solutions/profvideo.shtml
<chapt> artus:  я не говорил что у нее низкая производительность, я говорил что за теже деньги можно купить карту с большей производительностью в 2д режиме
<skai> от как у нас народец то любит считать чужие деньги
<skai> своих нет - посчитаем чужие?
<skai> ^_^
<vladgobelen> skai: народ любит брать нерабочее дерьмо, и потом жаловаться какая убунту плохая
<skai> vladgobelen: ну так ты прекрати брать нерабочее и научись наконец интересоваться железкой, а не рекламой и прыщявыми консультантами:)тогда ты жаловаться то и перестанешь:)
<vladgobelen> skai: А я и не беру
<skai> а чтож ты все жалуешься, да жалуешься?
<_TomFarr_> хватит хватит, джентельмены, просто по мнению chapt видеокарта с привиксом FX отличается от неразогнанных собратьев очень сильно. И всего-то.
<vladgobelen> skai: Пример.
<skai> vladgobelen: у тебя на убунте логи не работают.вот тебе пример
<vladgobelen> skai: У меня не убунту
<chapt> _TomFarr_:  сходи по ссылке и почитай чем различаются проффесиональные и игровые карты
<skai> vladgobelen: а была бы убунту - были бы и логи.вечно все юзают студенческие поделки, а потом жалуются
<vladgobelen> skai: У меня есть логи. Но я не вижу смысла их смотреть.
<chapt> или в яндексе набери проффесиональные видеокарты
<_TomFarr_> chapt, да я уже давно по твоей ссылке сходил.
<vladgobelen> skai: Это на убунту вечно падает и нужно читать что без тебя писали.. а тут все работает нормально
<skai> vladgobelen: я тоже.но ты же хотел примеров.хочешь примеры - смотри логи
<skai> vladgobelen: ага.если запустилась - уже плюс?:)
<chapt> насчет денег абсолютно наплевать кто сколько тратит - просто была описана конфигурация "для дизайнера" - я указал на ляп
<vladgobelen> skai: В логах нет примеров.
<vladgobelen> skai: да.. запуск убунту это уже праздник.. не приходится переставлять
<chapt> http://www.thg.ru/forum/showthread.php?threadid=16203 - кстати  тут замечтательная картинка есть )
<fr0stb1te> Подо все, кроме линуксов, у ати сравнительно вменяемые дрова
<skai> vladgobelen: фи.уныло.ничего умнее, чем "сам дурак" уже и придумать нельзя?ты скучный
<skai> таааак
<fr0stb1te> Я не думаю, что тетеньке нужен leenooks
<skai> кто тут поумней есть?с кем будет весело пообщаться?
<chapt> от 78% до 384% производительности конечно это фуфло
<fr0stb1te> Хотя я бы тоже из религиозных побуждений взял Intel/Nvidia
<artus> chapt, 15.09.2007, 07:54  угу, замечательная ветка )
<artus> chapt, дай ка еще че нить за 2003 год почитать)
<vladgobelen> skai: Я к тому, что не все заканчивается на убунту.. Ей вообще мало кто пользуется.. даже тут мало у кого она.. Вопрос в другом.
<san4o> _TomFarr_:  а какой монитор ты професиональному дизайнеру взял ?
<vladgobelen> skai: Проблема не в том, что убунту гадость
<fr0stb1te> C ЕТ-vfnhbwtq uu
<vladgobelen> skai: Просто она может быть плоха в двух вариантах
<fr0stb1te> С TN-матрицей гг*
<vladgobelen> skai: Первое - плохое железо. Тут уже виноват тот, кто собирал комп
<skai> vladgobelen: бла бла бла.бездоказательные субъективные вбросы.тоже скучно
<chapt> статья за 2008 год http://www.osp.ru/win2000/2008/03/5243633/
<vladgobelen> skai: Второе - хорошее железо. Тут уже вылазит вся правда об убунту..
<vladgobelen> skai: Понимэ?
<artus> chapt, ты того, на календарь сначала глянь )
<fr0stb1te> vladgobelen, а где у убунты проблемы с железом, которых нет у, скажем, арча
<fr0stb1te> Или генты
<skai> vladgobelen: то, что ты несешь субъективный бездоказательный бред?дык напиши в жежешечке.обещаю зайти поржать
<fr0stb1te> Ссылки, факты.
<vladgobelen> fr0stb1te: проблемы с железом на совести производителей железа.
<skai> fr0stb1te: он никогда не давал фактов:) но хотя бы был веселым
<chapt> artus: ты наивно думаешь что за 3 года тенденция кардинальным образом изменилась?
<_TomFarr_> san4o, он через плоттер работать будет, вывод информации на бумажной ленте :D
<fr0stb1te> >хорошее железо
<fr0stb1te> >вся правда об убунту..
<artus> chapt, да нет конечно) так и топчимся на уровне 8800))
<fr0stb1te> Я понял это как "у убунты проблемыс хорошим железом"
<vladgobelen> fr0stb1te: да, на хорошем железе глюки только изза убогости самой оси вылазят
<vladgobelen> fr0stb1te: Проблемы изза разработки общей
<artus> fr0stb1te, причем тут убунта и проблемы?
<fr0stb1te> Я и спрашиваю, в чем разница в этом плане между убунтой и, например, генту
<artus> fr0stb1te, проблемы у производителя железа а не у линукса и бубунты в часности
<vladgobelen> fr0stb1te: во всем разница
<uvvtu> генту вещь
<fr0stb1te> vladgobelen, факты!
<san4o> _TomFarr_:  смешно... а серьезно ?
<vladgobelen> artus: Мы о втором варианте - когда производители поддерживают все.
<fr0stb1te> А не религизные вопли
<fr0stb1te> религиозные*
<vladgobelen> fr0stb1te: Потребление ОЗУ.
<_TomFarr_> san4o, с моником пока не определились, но на него не больше долларов 700 заложено.
<fr0stb1te> artus, да я и спрашиваю, в чем разница на одной и той же железке между разными дирстрами
<vladgobelen> fr0stb1te: факт?
<skai> fr0stb1te: требовать факты от тролля?
 * skai запасся попкорном
<artus> _TomFarr_, ща тебя заплюет чапт)
<fr0stb1te> vladgobelen, ORLY? Мусье не знает о том, что от убунты прекрасно отрывается все, что мешает?
<skai> artus: слюной забрызгает:)
<fr0stb1te> Или мы берем только "голые" дистрибутивы?
<fr0stb1te> Ну тогда мой арчик -- лучший дистрибутив!
<vladgobelen> fr0stb1te: Что именно от нее отрывается?
<fr0stb1te> Ничего не жрет, ничего не умеет
<fr0stb1te> vladgobelen, лайк, все, что угодно? Пакетный менеджер и вим в зубы -- и вперед
<vladgobelen> fr0stb1te: Угу, спасибо.. Красноглазьте сами.
<vladgobelen> я лучше поиграю
<fr0stb1te> Убунта -- такой же линукс, как и все остальное. У нее в дефолт поставке куча дерьма
<vladgobelen> fr0stb1te: не только
<uvvtu> арч ставь
<vladgobelen> fr0stb1te: Убогое управление софтом в комплекте.
<vladgobelen> fr0stb1te: Факт номер два?
<fr0stb1te> aptitude убогий лол ок
<fr0stb1te> Субъективно.
<vladgobelen> fr0stb1te: Сам продолжишь.. Я играю
<XuMuK> странна... с каких пор любители баттла сидят на арчике)
<_TomFarr_> chapt, и ты реально попутал с ценами, то что есть из "профессионального" на 300 долларей дороже...
<XuMuK> fr0stb1te, тоже небось винда в дуал буте)?
<uvvtu> арч вещь
<artus> _TomFarr_, не переч спецу) он тя ща пруфами за 2006й год забросает)
<fr0stb1te> XuMuK, нет, я под вайном играю
<artus> @voice uvvtu
<XuMuK> про аптитуд согласен, с пакманом рядом не стоял
<vladgobelen> XuMuK: вопрос в том, почему его не развивают
<XuMuK> fr0stb1te, в игры фростбайта на вайне?
<fr0stb1te> Причем во многом игра под вайном удобнее игры под вендой, но это субъективное ощущение после написания трех скриптов :)
<skai> XuMuK: я с говном на улице тоже рядом не стою.у меня самоуважение есть:)
<XuMuK> skai, то есть по твоему у аптитуда всё прекрасно?
<fr0stb1te> facepalm. frostb1te -- это мой ник, взятый давно когда-то совершенно рандомно
<fr0stb1te> К геймдеву не имеет отношения
<skai> XuMuK: ну а ты то хоть какой то пример приведешь, что тебе не так?и да.что не так у апта.будем истоки спрашивать.ибо у апта куча морд для управления, в отличие от арча с его единственным пакманом.несчастные, не имеющие выбора
<skai> студенты-поддельщики....мне их жалко
<vladgobelen> skai: а смысл в этих мордах? Одна запущена - и система нерабочая
<artus> skai, кстати, потестил плагин жабира к вичату) работаеть)
<skai> vladgobelen: опять без пруфов?тебя даже неинтересно читать
<XuMuK> skai, ну хотя бы то что он вечно кучу говна в виде зависимостей при установке чего угодно ставит...
<vladgobelen> skai: ты будешь отрицать факты?
<chapt> о
<chapt> нашел
<chapt> http://www.cgarchitect.com/news/Reviews/Review082_1.asp
<skai> vladgobelen: а ты их покажи.пока ты только вбросы кидаешь.факта ни одного
<chapt> нвидиа 480 вроде как недавняя
<vladgobelen> skai: выше читай
<skai> vladgobelen: фраза "система нерабочая" - вброс.где факты?
<fr0stb1te> XuMuK, ох вейт. Ты считаешь, что аптитуда функционально _хуже_ пакмана?
<_TomFarr_> chapt, nVidia Quadro FX 580]  512Mb DDR3 ,будет реально лучше работать чем тот радеончик?
<chapt> http://www.cgarchitect.com/news/Reviews/nvidia2000/rankq2000.jpg - вот прямая ссыль
<vladgobelen> skai: Это не вброс, это факт.
<vladgobelen> skai: При любой запущеной морде - ступор.. Ничего не поставить, ни удалить
<fr0stb1te> skai, черт с ними, с мордами, аптитуд голый умеет просто охренеть сколько всего
<vladgobelen> сиди и жди
<artus> chapt, и че, в каких попугаях они это меряли?
<skai> vladgobelen: недоказанный вброс фактом не становится.ты как троллина это знаешь.так что...
<zizitop> portage. <--- это вброс
<vladgobelen> skai: У тебя убунту?
<skai> vladgobelen: странно почему я могу ставить все, что мне надо?
<vladgobelen> skai: Или как у всех?
<XuMuK> fr0stb1te, в каком плане? я имею ввиду что функционала может и много, но как блин ето все реализовано...
<skai> vladgobelen: как у вас студенческие подделки не пользую.у меня есть личная жизнь, которую я предпочитаю тратить не на настройку системы, когда есть те, что работают быстро и без проблем
<chapt> ну как видно тот же fx1800  стоящий 500 бакинских во всех тестах надирает 5870
<XuMuK> даже пуржем чистишь, а в итоге все равно половина пакетов не удаляецо
<vladgobelen> skai: [22:38:53] <vladgobelen> skai: У тебя убунту?
<skai> vladgobelen:18:35:10            skai | vladgobelen: как у вас студенческие подделки не пользую.у меня есть личная жизнь, которую я предпочитаю тратить не на
<skai>                          | настройку системы, когда есть те, что работают быстро и без проблем
<skai> vladgobelen: я ж уже сказал
<XuMuK> skai, я раз настраиваю и сижу... про личную жизнь промолчу...
<fr0stb1te> XuMuK, да вот у меня на сервачке дебиан сквиз
<vladgobelen> skai: ну вот.. Поставь убунту и сам попробуй.
<skai> vladgobelen: у меня она и есть.
<artus> skai, контролом пользуйся, да ?
<fr0stb1te> XuMuK, прекрасно аптитуда работает
<XuMuK> fr0stb1te, у меня тоже на сервачках дебиан сквиз)
<fr0stb1te> Последняя еще и быстро
<chapt> http://www.cgarchitect.com/news/Reviews/Review076_1.asp - методика тестирования
<skai> XuMuK: я настроил черте когда.и с тех пор работает
<vladgobelen> skai: Ты же сказал, что студенческие поделки не используешь.. Опять соврал?
<skai> artus: юзал.просто время зацепить хотел
<skai> vladgobelen: нет.честно ответил, что арчи и прочие студенческие недоделки не юзаю.
<artus> skai, со временем оно тоже адекватнее цепляет)
<fr0stb1te> >убунту
<skai> artus: зацепи двухстрочковую фразу мою так, чтобы и время зацепить :)
<fr0stb1te> >студенческие поделки
<fr0stb1te> Прекратите делить на ноль!
<XuMuK> skai, у меня тоже так было, убунта года два простояла, правда разная, но вот то что для меня неоспоримо - ето что аптитуд, хотя бы, плохо удаляет пакеты...
<artus> 14:37       fr0stb1te | >убунту
<vladgobelen> skai: Ясно. ты пользуешься убунту, так что соврал. Ну да ладно - попробуй как нибудь на нее поставить софт и поуправлять им. Поймешь о чем я. Затем попробуй поставить любой нормальный дистрибутив и сравнить.
<artus> 14:37            skai | artus: зацепи двухстрочковую фразу мою так, чтобы и время зацепить :)
<XuMuK> что он вапще какашка я тоже сказать не могу, но пакман в етом плане просто няшка
<_TomFarr_> chapt, я выяснил что дизайнер будет использовать 1 программу, которая вообще к видеокарте не обращается это фотошоп. Так что наверное FX 580 самый оптимальный вариант и дешево и сердито
<fr0stb1te> пакман простой и быстрый, да
<fr0stb1te> Но менее фичастый
<skai> artus: ты двухстроковые фразы от одностроковых отличаешь?
<vladgobelen> fr0stb1te: а ты с емерге сравни
<skai> vladgobelen: дадада.изображай непонимание и дальше.красные глаза не видят того, что я тебе говорил.понимаю.попробуй капельки:)потом почитай и докажи, что я врал
<vladgobelen> skai: Выше
<skai> vladgobelen: где?
<XuMuK> vladgobelen, толсто
<artus> skai, а в каком месте ты 1ну строку цеплял?
<skai> artus: я две строки цеплял
<chapt> _TomFarr_: ну вот видишь, вот ты сэкономил 600 долларов )
<vladgobelen> skai: [22:42:19] <vladgobelen> skai: Ясно. ты пользуешься убунту, так что соврал. Ну да ладно - попробуй как нибудь на нее поставить софт и поуправлять им. Поймешь о чем я. Затем попробуй поставить любой нормальный дистрибутив и сравнить.
<fr0stb1te> Собственно, вообще сложно сравнивать пакман, отвечающий принципу KISS, и другие пакетные менеджеры, в которые пихают фичи like there's no tomorrow
<skai> artus: при чем тут одна?
<chapt> поздравляю
<fr0stb1te> Для пакмана проще и логичнее дописать самому необходимое
<artus> skai, и я 2 ) сравни )
<fr0stb1te> Хотя бы даже и шелл-скриптами
<skai> vladgobelen: это твои слова.я могу сказать, что ты карлик в цирке.может это и правда, но это мои слова:)
<artus> так, заканчили срачик про пакманы и емерге
<skai> artus: у меня это в одну строку.
<XuMuK> да вапще kiss рулед) зачем усложнять себе и другим жизнь)
<vladgobelen> skai: Читать умеешь? Читай выше.
<artus> ибо к бубунту не относятся
<skai> vladgobelen: умею.а ты не умеешь.
<vladgobelen> skai: Слово "попробуй" что значит в русском языке?
<fr0stb1te> а аптитуды, емерджи и всякие там юмы -- вещи, претендующие на комплексное управление системой, а не только управление пакетами
<artus> !holywar
<ubuntuhelp> Все свободные проекты равны! Холивары на канале разрешены только между свободным и несвободным ПО, причём должны обязательно заканчиваться победой свободного ПО.
<ubuntuhelp> Все остальные холивары на канале запрещены и будут жестоко караться.
<skai> vladgobelen: слово "где доказательства, что я врал" что означает?
<fr0stb1te> разные классы, зачем сравнивать воще
<artus> всем все ясно? )
<XuMuK> гг
<skai> vladgobelen: я пробовал.и отказался от студенческих недоделок арчеводов и прочих
<skai> artus: блоб в драйвере его анального зонда красноглазия - точно проприетарен:)
<XuMuK> студенты бы никада такую недоделку каг 11.04 не выпустили бы
<artus> skai, ты мне моск сломал
<vladgobelen> skai: Я не говорил про арч и прочие студенческие поделки вроде убунту, федоры и прочих
<zizitop> арч кашерен. особенно в сравнении с убунтой
<vladgobelen> skai:  Я говорю про системы разрабатываемые для работы.
<artus> @kick zizitop я предупреждал
<vladgobelen> skai: Разницу в управлении софом сравни.
<XuMuK> ыыы
<XuMuK> получил ввапще кто тока слово вставил)
<vladgobelen> skai: Почему нельзя ставить и управлять софтом, хотя возможность такая есть?
<XuMuK> как оказалось не к месту)
<vladgobelen> skai: Ладно, пофигу. Почему не появляется таких возможностей? Сколько лет апту?
<skai> vladgobelen: ага.а ты докажи, что убунту - студенческая поделка.кроме того, что ты ниасилил.почему то я ее в продакшен ставил и фирма до сих пор работает.с 9.04
<skai> vladgobelen: что ви понимаете под ставить и управлять софтом?
<zizitop> что-то я не заметил, чтоб меня кто-то предупреждал
<XuMuK> потвержадю, есть одна фирма у которой до сих пор на серве стоит 6.06
<XuMuK> могу пруф показать
<skai> zizitop: а ты посмотри в топике.там правила написаны
<vladgobelen> skai: Хм, установка разных версий софт, установка софта с различной функциональностью. Установка нескольких пакетов одновременно.
<XuMuK> но ето ни о чом не говорить
<vladgobelen> skai: Ну как минимум
<XuMuK> т
<vladgobelen> skai: Зачем мне выискивать софт по всему интернету?
<artus> zizitop, тебя отправить правила читать?
<skai> vladgobelen: софт с различной функциональностью?пиджин умеет не только чатики делать, но и почту проверять.сойдет?
<_TomFarr_> TFT H-IPS или LED матрица?
<vladgobelen> skai: А зачем мне почта в пиджине?
<KyuuBe> >LED матрица
<zizitop> ладно. я заметил уже, что вы не любите дистры отличные от
<KyuuBe> wut?
<_TomFarr_> chapt, TFT H-IPS или LED матрица?
<_TomFarr_> KyuuBe, jndtxftim&
<XuMuK> zizitop, мы - любим) просто канал не тот)
<_TomFarr_> отвечаешь?
<KyuuBe> лед это подсветка светодиодная
<_TomFarr_> KyuuBe, тоесть матрица она до сих пор ТФТ?
<skai> так.я афк.потом прочитаю самое вкусное
<KyuuBe> да
<KyuuBe> но она однозначно лучше
<_TomFarr_> когда версию матрицы попатчат, не забудте меня подключить
<KyuuBe> по долговечности, ярксоти и энергопотребелнию
<_TomFarr_> KyuuBe, кто она?
<KyuuBe> *яркости
<KyuuBe> led подсветка матрицы
<_TomFarr_> http://bit.ly/lrMqYl вот этот монитор, ведь без нее
<KyuuBe> дак он какого года, тогда не так массово еще было
<_TomFarr_> http://bit.ly/mUiCcg вот этот и то дешевле получается с ледом.
<chapt> _TomFarr_: а pva  матрицы не рассмаривали? я не очень хорошо разбираюсь в мониторах, но вроде как нужен на pva  матрице с калибратором
<_TomFarr_> так, первый от нека он с колибровкой цвета
<KyuuBe> boomboorum
<KyuuBe> он самый чтоле)
<KyuuBe> хотя не, ник не такой
<Legal> Кто подскажет - как сохранить образ жесткого диска с системой для аварийного восстановления. Acronis что то не хочет. Может есть отечественные (ubuntu) варианты?
<artus> dd
<Legal> Я так и думал
<uvvtu>  и я
<artus> только sudo tar cvpzf /data/backup.tgz --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found  --exclude=/backup.tgz --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/media --exclude=/sys /  более чем достаточно )
<Legal> к dd нужен раздел свободный того же размера и форматирования - у меня всё на ext3
<rexonafix> ребята, может кто долгонуть 4 wmr?)
<skai> @kban --user rexonafix 84600 обратись в кредитные учреждения webmoney
<Legal> к dd нужен раздел свободный того же размера и форматирования - у меня всё на ext3 - Да?
<artus> Legal, да ктож его знает на чем у тебя все )
<Legal> :) я знаю
<Legal> вот и пишу
<uvvtu> skai, что случилось с alex  (про веб моней)
<Legal> лучше dd с диска на диск Да?
<artus> Legal, а на тот же диск ты никак не сделаеш)
<Legal> На случай крушения - может лучше другой?
<_TomFarr_> поставить может мне виндовс в виртуальную машину - поиграцо...
<Legal> - система рушится в основном от моих кривых ручичек
<artus> Legal, я тебе сказал чего на случай крушения достаточно) бекап системы будет весить 3-4 гига, разворачивается за 10ть минут )
<Legal> artus - у СПАСИБО
<Legal> скопирую, запомню...
<Legal> лучше dd с диска на другой диск Да?
<Snoopik> Добрый вечер!
<XuMuK> привед
<xoveax> Может кто-нибудь объяснить назначение yes в консоли?? Такое ощущение что это первобытное подобие вируса оставленное в качестве музейного экспоната.
<neo3> Че то не порадовал меня голубой нарвал
<neo3> Даешь маревик)
<XuMuK> neo3, не тебя одного...
<neo3> Ребят а кто нить юзает гном3?
<XuMuK> зато в дату уложились...
<XuMuK> neo3, я
<neo3> ну и как?
<XuMuK> neo3, да уже привык, нравицо
<neo3> ммм
<neo3> ты из ппа ставил?
<XuMuK> нет, я не на убунте
<XuMuK> neo3, а на убунте можно по моему и без ппа поставить... gnome-shell вроде метапакет
<neo3> ок, надо попробывать
<XuMuK> тока потом геморно удалять, сразу говорю
<XuMuK> проще переставить
<uvvtu>  и снова я
<chapt> _TomFarr_:  калибратор это немного не то, что в этом мониторе, совет - полазий по форумам фотографов, дезигнеров и прочих, почитай какие мониторы советуют и какой обвес нужен под них, тут тебе наврядли подскажут
<_TomFarr_> этот моник именно с такого сайта
<chapt> ну значит вопрос решен :)
<Snoopik> Не по теме) : есть люди занимающиеся татуировками?) подскажите сайт с нормальными эскизами
<XuMuK> точно не по теме
<stolzus> здравствуйте, это сайт про убунту? как протатуировать купола под лопатку?
<stolzus> навеяло
<chapt> купола? гопники на канале?
<stolzus> скажем так, вероятно, что и гопники тут есть :)
<elanc> нубам посильная помощь оказывается? =)
<r1za4> Адины вы тут??
<r1za4> когда меня разбанят?
<unclechu> help! народ, объясните что за штука npm и как её вертеть, не могу поставить express для nodejs
<Nor8> Xubuntu кто-нибудь пользуется?
<stolzus> novns: http://py6.ru/yzQUjA о вчерашнем картонном танке
<stolzus> Nor8: я ставил :) но отказался. вернее как. я выбрал тему какую-то и у меня больше не запустилось
<Nor8> stolzus:Чтож ты за тему там выбрал такую? )))
<stolzus> а не помню уже
<stolzus> я просто xfce ставил, а не xubuntu
<stolzus> ибо xubuntu слишком много тянет за собой пакетов
<Nor8> stolzus: Ясно, так бы и сказал. Гном, к примеру, если ставишь из под Хубунту, гораздо лучше работает. )))
<Nor8> stolzus: Ибо не ставит массу лишних пакетов )))
<stolzus> да везде привязка есть
<stolzus> хотя да, может и меньше
<Nor8> stolzus: Меньше, я уже пробовал.
<unclechu> help! народ, объясните что за штука npm и как её вертеть, не могу поставить express для nodejs
<novns> stolzus, и что?
<novns> вот у нас тут недавно была серия убийств в академгородке
<novns> милиция вообще не чесалась
<novns> "преступления никак не связаны, и вообще у вас тут хороший район, бывает хуже"
<stolzus> novns: это к вопросу о свободе слова
<novns> так в итоге организовали тут дружину
<novns> по ночам объезжали район
<stolzus> народная дружина?
<novns> да
<novns> сейчас здесь вообще тихо и спокойно
<stolzus> слушай, у вас прям в Иркутске красота, я посмотрю
<stolzus> активная гражданская позиция и всё такое
<novns> это не во всём Иркутске, а в одном районе
<novns> но другие, я уверен, подхватят
<novns> преступников, кстати, нашли совершенно случайно, по их глупости
<novns> два подростка-дебила развлекались без всякой причины
<stolzus> надо к вам в гости съездить, посмотреть. может и правда люди отличаются :)
<stolzus> наши и ваши
<novns> я к чему это рассказал
<novns> к тому что с милицией всё понятно
<Henoxek> novns, у всего есть причина, они просто хотели понять, как это - убивать
<novns> если милиция не работает, самим надо порядок наводить
<Nor8> novns: И тем самым давать повод властям гайки закручивать. Идите лучше в милицию работать и честно это делайте.
<novns> Nor8, у меня другая специальность
<Nor8> novns: Тоже хорошо, но я  о принципе говорю
<novns> и с моей специальностью я давно тоже мог бы свалить куда угодно
<novns> в норвегию меня звали, например
<Nor8> novns: Везде хорошо, где нас
<Nor8> нет*
<stolzus> съездил бы, с Викернесом поздоровался :)
<novns> а мне хорошо здесь
<Nor8> Если все хорошие и грамотные уедут, то что останется? Вот в чем вопрос! )))
<novns> и я приложу какие-нибудь усилия, чтоб здесь было хорошо вообще
<novns> Nor8, по моему скромному мнению, хорошие не уезжают
<Philipp2007> Всем добрый вечер! Тут после обновления системы вылезна такая непонятная вещь как переключение в консоль по Alt+Fn. т.е. при нажатии Alt+F4 не закрывает окна. ubuntu 11.04 кто нить сталкивался с таким?
<novns> Philipp2007, перегружались после обновления?
<stolzus> может хоткеи сменили просто
<Nor8> Philipp2007: Ну если обновление с офф. репов, то может и накрутили разработчики.
<Philipp2007> Да после перезагрузки вылезло. В хоткеях гнома и компиза нету таких комбинаций. Почитал что такое работает когда сидишь в текстовом режиме, а при запуске иксов не должна работать
<Philipp2007> Nor8 да с офицальных. Попробую еще перезагрузить. тем более что новое ядро установил проверю. Минут через пять отпишусь
<novns> 11.04 ещё много сюрпризов преподнесёт счастливым пользователям
<r1za4> я тоже так думаю))
<stolzus> я не обновлялся так
<stolzus> на 10.10 сижу
<r1za4> однако тм есть сноска на сайте backtarck все трблы та разберают
<r1za4> 10.04 top
<Nor8> Разработчики темп загоняют,  вот и получается, что от релиза к релизу все больше и больше багов накапливается. Им бы по идее, после 12.04 ЛТС взять паузу небольшую для фиксов всех багов и шлифовки интерфэйса.
<stolzus> не
<r1za4> https://bugs.launchpad.net/
<stolzus> 12.04 сделают без багов, я думаю
<stolzus> а вот 12.10 - там уже wayland и прочие
<r1za4> все из-за спешки верно подмеченно
<Nor8>  stolzus: Вайланд не работает с проприетарными от нвидиа, да и сам в состоянии зародыша.
<r1za4> =)
<Nor8> Опят поспешат, прикрутят тестовую версию и все! Конец картинке )))
<stolzus> посмотрим
<stolzus> как будет
<Philipp2007> Теперь нормально комбинации клавиш работаю ))) Странный глюк
<Nor8> Ладно бы тестовая, но рабочая, так ведь нет. ))
<stolzus> Nor8: в этом плане да. понятие релиз для Убунты мало что значит :)
<Nor8> Philipp2007: Это тебя бес попутал, за ник твой сатанинский )))
<stolzus> может он лошадок любит
<Dim_> привет всем
<r1za4> ку
<Dim_> ку
<Dim_> вопрос есть
<r1za4> гаси
<Dim_> есть программа на диске
<Dim_> фал там install
<Philipp2007> Имя у меня такое. а то лошади... )) Кто нить себе ставил себе уже 2.6.39? Как очучения? быстрее чем тридцатьвосьмое?
<Dim_> при запуске из граф говрит нужен root
<r1za4> ну так в чем трабла??
<r1za4> в терминале напиши sudo su
<r1za4> или сразу sudo nautilus
<Dim_> и путь к install?
<Philipp2007> Dim_ sudo nautilus и все нормально будет
<Nor8> Philipp2007: " Philipp2007 [~satan@95-54-39-33.dynamic.lenobl.dslavangard.ru] вошёл в комнату"  Шо за сатан на заднем плане? )))))
<Philipp2007> Nor8,  наверное имя компьютера всплыло )))
<Dim_> r1za4: сделал, спасибо
<Dim_> я набирал sudo и путь к install
<Dim_> но он начинал просить до ключи
<Nor8> Philipp2007: Ну вот он комп и попутал )))
<Dim_> оказалось проще
<Dim_> дополнительные ключи для запуска install
<r1za4> это он у тебя требовал рутовый пасс и все
<r1za4> тобишь прова root
<Dim_> я вводил пасс просто sudo и друга команда
<Dim_> сейчас в наутилус зашел без парля
<Dim_> ...другая теперь проблема
<Philipp2007> Dim_, он какое то время пароль помнит. Даже вроде бы это время настроить можно
<Dim_> на диске под линукс только 64 версия
<Dim_> а убунта стоит как понял 32
<r1za4> ага
<Dim_> ругается, но предлагает продолжить
<Dim_> что делать?
<Dim_> проц 64
<Dim_> убунты 64 нет?
<Dim_> собирается ставить в папку как в винде, C/ProgFiles/....
<Dim_> это нормально?
<r1za4> ты походу что то через wine пускаешь ,значит нормально)
<Dim_> незнаю
<Dim_> в убунте я
<Dim_> и больше ничего
<r1za4> мы тут все в убунте)
<Dim_> не, не стаивт ругается
<Dim_> говорил прав нету для С
<r1za4> что у тебя за приложение такое?? на конце есть exe?
<KyuuBe> ты что пытаешься сделать?
<Dim_> куда вручную прописать поставить?
<Dim_> диск ДВД с программой
<Dim_> там версия для винды и для линукса
<r1za4> <Dim> перестаю тебя пониать
<Dim_> для винды setup.exe
<KyuuBe> виндовые программы работают при помощи wine
<Dim_> да не
<Dim_> диск установочный, а на наем программ но в двух версиях
<r1za4> ты хочешь поставить с диска рограмму под linux так??
<Dim_> для запуска из винды файл setup,exe
<Dim_> для запуска из линукса install
<r1za4> yt cjdctv
<r1za4> не совсем
<Dim_> а как,
<Dim_> ?
<r1za4> ето всего лишь gedit файл
<r1za4> нужно собрать
<r1za4> руками
<Nor8> ))
<Dim_> есть еще install.tar
<KyuuBe> install нужно прочитать наверно сначала
<KyuuBe> )
<r1za4> копируй папку в домашнюю диру
<r1za4> я так понял он с диска ][ что то пытается там прикрутить)
<Dim_> в /home?
<Dim_> дада, с двд диска
<Dim_> там 4 гб
<r1za4> /home/имя_пользователя
<Dim_> туда 4 гб записать, весь диск?
<r1za4> что за прога лучше скажи?
<Dim_> ANSYS_12.1
<Dim_> могу фотку показать окна
<r1za4> да не зачем)
<Dim_> так что делать?
<Dim_> спрашивает директорию
<r1za4> что что скопировал дльше идешь через консоль в ппку
<KyuuBe> ищи и читай файлы readme/install
<trancecore> ммм... кружок юный химик?
<Dim_> вобщем выбрал путь куда ставить, свою домашнюю
<r1za4> cd /home/user/ansys
<Dim_> появилось след окно
<KyuuBe> r1za4: ты хочешь заставить его скомпилировать ее?
<r1za4> ахаха да он не рубит походу
<r1za4> нужно ему мануал дать по установке програм в линукс
<KyuuBe> может там тупо пакет лежит какой deb rpm или еще что
<r1za4> есть у кого?
<r1za4> мб мб
<Dim_> конечно не рубит
<r1za4> ищи файл с расширением deb
<Dim_> ))
<Dim_> ок
<Philipp2007> А как сделать так что бы программа требующая рута могла запускаться обычным пользователем. SUID не помогает пишет This is not a supported use of GTK+.
<Dim_> как в поиске набрать?
<Dim_> *.deb?
<Dim_> нету таких
<Dim_> указал ему домашнуу папку для установки
<r1za4> я тебе в ЛС настрочил
<Dim_> он в нее чейчас делает extraction
<r1za4> ау
<Dim__> блин
<Dim__> не получилось
<Dim__> сложно настоить инет соединение на убунте?
<Dim__> r1za4: инета на убунте нет
<Dim__> надо настоить
<r1za4> что у тебя там за соединение?
<r1za4> какое я же не знаю
<r1za4> ты сам  чего тут сидишь?
<Dim__> минипорт WAN PPPoE
<Dim__> на компе то настроено а на ноуте нет
<Dim__> теам вьевер не работает
<Dim__> мож фотку показать?
<r1za4> а с компа что не судьба?
<r1za4> есть wi -fi?
<Dim__> как с компа?
<Dim__> убунта на ноуте
<Dim__> нету
<Dim__> кабелем все
<Dim__> из компа вытащил в ноут вставил
<Dim__> ну да,к олхоз
<r1za4> ты уточни сперва у провайдера,если првязка по маку то не удастся сделать нет
<Dim__> в винде знаю как настроить а в убунте нет
<Dim__> удасться
<r1za4> точно также интерфейс другой и все
<Dim__> пару дней назад работал по роутингу, но теперь не работает
<r1za4> на windows есть teamview??
<r1za4> желательно последний 6ой
<r1za4> я тебе сылку дал еси нету качай терь олько для windows
<Dim__> есть
<Dim__> но вроде нашел как настроить на ноуте
<r1za4> мама..Лёлик!!
<Dim__> создал DSL подключение на ноуте
<Dim__> щас попробую
<Dim__> )
<Dim__> 1 мин
<elanc> окажите содействие.. пытаюсь установить ubuntu без cd/dvd.. есть usb-hdd seagate 500ГБ, так вот unetbootin на отказ не хочет его видеть.. пытался установить используя grub4dos - тоже штанга.. не находит образ CD, хотя с него же и запускается..
<elanc> и интернет у меня через vpn, т.ч. вариант в netinstall тоже отпадает
<Dim_> настроил DSL получил даже ip от провайдера, но инета не было
<r1za4> возможно не правильно на flesh записана
<r1za4> <Dim\>не будь деревянным
<Dim_> что записано на флешь не так?
<Dim_> в файрфоксе тоже инета не было
<Dim_> здесь ссылку можно на фото?
<Dim_> вобщем там было WIN64 (
<Dim_> http://s002.radikal.ru/i199/1105/94/328a0bd87521.jpg
<Dim_> r1za4: можешь посмотреть на диск?
<r1za4> я не понимаю что ты мутишь
<Dim_> )
<Dim_> мне дали ДВД диск и сказали что там две версии и под линукс и под ансис
<trancecore> какой хитрый человек =\
<Dim_> и под виндовс
<Dim_> оказалось только под виндовс 32 и 64
<Dim_> только вот зачем там файл install,tar - это же вроде линуксовый файл
<trancecore> !q | Dim_
<ubuntuhelp> Dim_: Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<shenmue> tar это архив
<Dim_> да, ясно
<Dim_> спасибо
<shenmue> "оказалось только под виндовс 32 и 64" а у тебя другая каая то винда7
<Dim_> у меня убунту
<Dim_> на ноутбуке, я программу хотел поставить на убунту
 * trancecore плакает
 * Dim_ смеется
<r1za4> блинААААААААА
<Dim_> ))
<trancecore> час читаю о чем вы тут трете, так и не понял ничего
<Dim_> блин
<shenmue> я тут 3 минуты
<neo3> novns: какая у тя специальность?
<r1za4> <Dim> умеет путать следствие ;)
<Dim_> есь ноутбук, на нем стоит убунта
<r1za4> давно стоит?
<trancecore> тссс не сбивай
<r1za4> после установки система обновлялась хоть раз?
<Dim_> нет
<Dim_> вчера поставил или позавчера
<r1za4> ну а о ем тогда разговор
<Dim_> в инет на ней еще не выходил
<novns> neo3, программист
<r1za4> она голая еще у тебя
<Dim_> специально на бук поставил только убнту, чтобы постепенно разбираться
<neo3> novns: php,html?
<novns> neo3, чо?
<Dim_> с ДВД ставил, скачал последнюю версию
<neo3> novns: какими языками пользуешься?
<r1za4> воткунл бы ты ее на virtualbox было бы дельнее
<neo3> novns: pascal,basic?
<Dim_> а виртуалбокс куда ставить на убунту?
<trancecore> ну бубунта у тебя на ноуте, что ты с ней сделать тоо хочеш?
<novns> neo3, императивными, объектно-ориентированными и функциональными
<novns> а конкретный язык выбирается под задачу
<Dim_> trancecore: хочу постпенно на нее перейти
<shenmue> Dim_, http://www.ubuntologia.ru/
<Dim_> в индовса
<trancecore> ну дак взял да перешел
<neo3> во ребят хотел спросить! если я поставлю виртуал бокс и туда поставлю ХР, она будет иметь доступ к интернету и сети??
<Dim_> ага, ну программы то надо поставить
<novns> будет, куда денется
<trancecore> neo3, будет
<neo3> спс
<Dim_> shenmue: вроде позавчера давали ссылку эту, почитал немного
<neo3> trancecore: а там с бубнами танцы или все просто?
<trancecore> neo3 все просто
<shenmue> а надо не немного  все выучить
<Philipp2007> Dim_, Да будет. ТОлько в гостевой системе (ХР у тебя) Надо дополнение virtualbox поставить. Там разберешься и все.
<Dim_> shenmue: да, надо будет
<Dim_> Philipp2007: то есть на убунту поставить XP и на него программу мою?
<Dim_> я наверное скачаю программу для линукса
<AndreX> Dim_: чё за программа?
<Dim_> Ansys 12 версия
<Philipp2007> Dim_,  в виртуалке поставить ХР а потом  в окне с ХР выберешь устройства > установить дополнение гостевой ОС
<shenmue> на убунтологиии все написанно про виртуал бокс
<neo3> shenmue: ребят а вы ХР пиратку ставите в виртуал бокс
<neo3> ?
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: а не знаешь где ispmanager держит php.ini по шаблону которого он создает потом отдельным пользователям свой php.ini когда используещь php cgi
<Philipp2007> Кстати себя надо добавить в группу vbox или как то так
<shenmue> нет
<shenmue> винда мне не нужна
<[v-8]_jupiter> пробовал искать и find в /usr/local/ispmgr
<neo3> shenmue: респект
<Philipp2007> Да. Я что буду туда еще и лицензию покупать? )))
<Dim_> да наверно скачаю под линукс версию
<Dim_> но вот как инет сделать, читать буду
<Dim_> на убунте
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: хочу отключить пару функция php
<trancecore> Dim_ интернет через модем?
<Philipp2007> Dim_,  а у тебя через что инет то?
<el_doggy[14]> âñåì ïðèâåò
<ubuntuhelp> el_doggy[14]! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Dim_> инет через DSL модем, а модем с компом по сетевому кабелю
<trancecore> Dim_ как модем называется?)
<Dim_> TP-LINK
<Philipp2007> Так там ниче настраивать вроде бы не надо
<Dim_> я фотку выше давал, как пробовал настроить, логиниться , ip получает и все, инета нет
<Dim_> http://s002.radikal.ru/i199/1105/94/328a0bd87521.jpg
<Dim_> да, не надо, когда в routing mode работает
<Dim_> а у меня провайдер пару дней назад это как то поломал, работает только в bridge mode
<Dim_> надо создавать соединение WAN PPoE логин и паролль вводить
<trancecore> дак это)
<trancecore> под вин сделай и хватит
<el_doggy[14]> âñåì ïðèâåò
<ubuntuhelp> el_doggy[14]! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<trancecore> настройки в модеме останутся. не?
<Dim_> а на ноут как?
<Dim_> настройки в модеме есть, но надо создавать подключение на компе
<Dim_> на винде настроено и работает
<trancecore> я тебя не понимаю
<Dim_> на убунте настроил и не работает
<Dim_> часть настроек в модеме часть в компе
<trancecore> на убунте вообще трогать нинадо оно должно уже БЫТЬ
<kukman> gvfs-open открывает в opera, хотя стандартным прописан хром
<Dim_> не надо когда модем сам дает инет и ip
<Philipp2007> может фаервол не пускает? Установить firestarter и там с настройками почудить
<Dim_> а тут надо логиниться
<Dim_> может
<Dim_> http://s002.radikal.ru/i199/1105/94/328a0bd87521.jpg
<Dim_> вот посмотрите фотку
<Dim_> я подключен, ip есть но инета не было
<novns> а где там шлюз?
<novns> Dim_, ifconfig и route надо смотреть
<novns> нагляднее будет
<el_doggy[14]> âñåì ïðèâåò
<ubuntuhelp> el_doggy[14]! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<el_doggy[14]> всем привет
<el_doggy[14]> ;Ъ
<Dim_> novns: не знаю где шлюз
<Dim_> novns: спасибо попробую
<novns> http://network.absoluteradio.co.uk/core/audio/ogg/live.pls?service=vcbb
<novns> самое интересное радио
<novns> ой
<novns> не тот канал
<Dim_> ))
<Dim_> есть
<Dim_> работает инет на ноуте
<Dim_> метод аунтификации оставил только CHAP
<Dim_> и заработало
<Dim_> что теперь сделать
<Dim_> как обновить
<Philipp2007> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Dim_> ок спасибо
<Dendix> Всем привет..
<AndreX> Dendix: привет, чё сломал:)
<Dendix> да ничего вроде..
<Dendix> )
<Dendix> Наконец-то установил
<Besogon> Андрей
<AndreX> кто?
<Besogon> проехали
<Philipp2007> Народ а много у кого изображение с вебки в скайпе перевернуто?
<Dim_> еще не проверял
<User813[web]> Rfr ecnfyjdbnm yjde. ntve& lkz fdnjhbpfwbb d e,eyne& fh[bd crfxfk//
<User813[web]> Блин..  как установить новую тему для авторизации? скачать скачал и че делать не знаю..
<User813[web]> http://art.gnome.org/themes/gdm_greeter
<neo3> Народ сколько места выделять под swap. Какое правило?
<Sergey_IT> neo3, какой комп?
<neo3> Sergey_IT: ноутбук Samsung r560-b02, оперативы 3ГБ
<Sergey_IT> 4Гб хватит
<neo3> Sergey_IT: ок спс
<vir0id> Кто нибудь знает как из консоли убрать по одному символу сразу в нескольких файлах ????
<neo3> Ребят, такой вопрос. Не могу открыть компьютеры в Windows сети. Вижу компьютеры, но открыть их не могу. В чем проблема?
<neo3> Ребят, такой вопрос. Не могу открыть компьютеры в Windows сети. Вижу компьютеры, но открыть их не могу. В чем проблема? Может надо какой нить пакет поставить?
<Besogon> А ты логи samba читал?
<Besogon> neo3: samba вешь сложная и запутанная к тому же nautilus не лучшая вешь для неё.
<Besogon> Samba дело тонкое Петруха
<rapidsp> re
<rapidsp> если скрипт с бесконечным циклом в rc.local засунуть, загрузка зависнет?
<FOREvERz> привет  всем. скажите пожалуйста, в чем дело и почему у меня не работает дисковод? кусочек лога включения компа http://paste.ubuntu.com/610212/
<Sergey_IT> rapidsp, а ты попробуй
<Offoffoff> гениально! http://bellard.org/jslinux/
<rapidsp> Sergey_IT: чет ваще он его игнорит :)
<johnny2k> доброго времени суток
<johnny2k> у меня проблема ставлю nvidia-current экран гаснет. удаляю его нафиг экран работает. как поставить последние драйверы nvidia?
<Maratich> может они видеокарту не поддерживают?
<johnny2k> поддерживает в списке поддержки есть
<Maratich> тогда идей нет
<rapidsp> блин пришлось кронтаб освоить
<Sergey_IT> rapidsp, так там элементарно
<trancecore> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<trancecore> !search weechat
<ubuntuhelp> Found: weechat
<vdrandom> trancecore, чего бота терзаешь?
<trancecore> vdrandom, со скуки маюсь
<trancecore> а как в вичате в приват писать ?
<vdrandom> trancecore, /msg username
<vdrandom> trancecore, /msg username text
<vdrandom> точнее :)
<trancecore> щас на тебе и попробуемс )
<trancecore> терь другой вопрос) как личку прочитать )
<vdrandom> trancecore, alt+#, где # - номер буффера
<XuMuK> alt+arrows
<vdrandom> ну да, или стрелками
<vdrandom> или F5-F6
<vdrandom> хотя, по-моему, номер буффера удобнее
<XuMuK> мне стрелки удобней
<XuMuK> но ето дело вкуса
<trancecore> ох жыж это удобно, а я то деревянный
<vdrandom> trancecore, а screen или tmux уже осилил?
<trancecore> vdrandom кстати нет ) но ты подсказал мне че почитать
<vdrandom> man screen или man tmux, в зависимости от того, что выберешь
<vdrandom> в манах информации куда больше и она куда лучше структурирована, чем найдёшь в интернетах
<Nor8> XuMuK: Ку, иы собрал вайн с патчем для мыши?
<trancecore> sps
<XuMuK> неа
<XuMuK> я не играю уже)
<XuMuK> тада чот просто захотелось)
<Nor8> XuMuK: В завязке? )))))
<XuMuK> типо таго))
<Sergey_IT> XuMuK, железный человек.. ))
<Nor8> Sergey_IT: Да ему жена, наверное, пообещала перелом головы об скалку ))))
<kyct> эм... хай
<Sergey_IT> а по-нормальному?
<kyct> кто-нибудь помочь может?
<|rapidsp|> сколько?
<vdrandom> !ask | kyct
<ubuntuhelp> kyct: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<llinxX> Ребт помогите нубу. Не видно 11.04 из под ХР. EasyBCD под ней не работает, чем воспользоватся. Ставил на разные разделы.
<vdrandom> что значит "не видно"?
<llinxX> запускаетс винда и все.
<vdrandom> а загрузчик на какой раздел ставил?
<Sergey_IT> llinxX, как ставил?
<|rapidsp|> и ставил ли
<llinxX> 1 раздел ntfs WinXP 2. ext3 ubuntu  3. swap.
<llinxX> с флешки.
<kyct> о! весьма уместное замечание. в общем, стоит стандартная Empathy. сообщения от некоторых пользователей долетают в виде каких-то закорючек с точками
<Sergey_IT> llinxX, куда загрузчик ставил?
<vdrandom> kyct, пользователей чего?
<vdrandom> какой протокол?
<llinxX> Не ставил. Лайв CD не предлагал, просто поставил и все)
<kyct> видимо аськи или квипа
<vdrandom> kyct, qip - это программа
<vdrandom> icq - это программа.
<llinxX> Sergey_IT, под семеркой вопрос решил EasyBCD. а тут никак.
<kyct> и...
<vdrandom> хотя условно можно сказать, что icq - это oscar, протокол
<vdrandom> асечка такая асечка
<vdrandom> она работает в нескольких кодировках
<vdrandom> в UTF-8 и cp1251
<kyct> воооот
<vdrandom> от некоторых собеседников в одной сообщения приходят, от других - в другой.
<kyct> и как мне сделать, что бы я понимал людей?
<vdrandom> зависит от программ, которые они используют
<vdrandom> возможно, в эмпати можно настроить кодировки
<Nor8> llinxX: Для винХП ест прога BootUS
<kyct> ага. а у меня в кодировки нельзя ничего поменять?
<vdrandom> а лучше - выкинуть асечку и пользоваться нормальными протоколами.
<llinxX> Nor8, сейчас попробую
<kyct> например?
<vdrandom> kyct, xmpp
<|rapidsp|> kyct: в настройках аккаунта поставь кодировку CP1251
<copyerfiled> товарищи сисадмины, имеет смысл в настройках соединения прописывать больше 2х днс адресов?
<vdrandom> у провайдера плохие нс?
<copyerfiled> не плохие, он просто обновляет нечасто
<llinxX> Nor8, поставил, понть бы ее еще.
<llinxX> Nor8, как ее настроить.
<kyct> vdrandom, я себе убунту поставил, потому что мне айпод подарили) я в таких терминах еще не шарю
<kyct> |rapidsp|, не поверишь, не могу найти настройки аккаунта)
<|rapidsp|> kyct: не поверишь не могу вспомнить как емпати выглядит :)
<kyct> |rapidsp|, ладно, ночь длинная, сессия подождет, впереди нормальное общение с друзьями-студентами)\
<kyct> меня выкинуло(
<vladgobelen> kyct: извиняюсь, а как связаны убунту и айпод?
<kyct> а можно еще раз повторить какая кодировка нужна?
<llinxX> Ребят, помогите с установкой загрузчика.
<kyct> vladgobelen, Itunes выбесил своей тупостью
<llinxX> Не могу загрузится под свежеустановленную 11.04 из под ХР
<Sergey_IT> llinxX, хр тут не при чем
<llinxX> Sergey_IT, тут я при чем, ну уж извините баран, не понимаю чего делать
<llinxX> Sergey_IT, booyUS говорит что раздел не загрузочный
<llinxX> *bootUs
<Nor8>  llinxX: Ты читать умеешь?
<Sergey_IT> llinxX, а что такое bootUs?
<Sergey_IT> llinxX, http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/%D1%83%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BA%D0%B0
<|rapidsp|> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> это дефолтный загрузчик в Ubuntu.GRUB-Legacy how-to: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/grub_legacy для Восстановление !grub-repair для Интерфейса !grub-iface Начиная с 9.10 используется !grub2
<llinxX> Nor8, Sergey_IT, вот все зделал как в инструкции, выбрал установочным разделом 20 гб раздел, Запускается ХР и все тут
<kyct> |rapidsp|, еще раз правильную кодировочку можно?)
<Nor8> llinxX: В гугле набери "Восстановление груб2" и прочитай внимательно мануал, там все просто.
<llinxX> Nor8, я убунту ставил После winXp
<Nor8> И что, читать не нужно теперь?
<Sergey_IT> kyct, http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=80536.60
<llinxX> Nor8, предлагают отключить все диски и оставить тлько тот что с убунтой
<Sergey_IT> llinxX, куда установил загрузчик?
<kyct> Sergey_IT, спасибо)
<llinxX> Sergey_IT, sda1 - winXP sda2 - ubuntu
<llinxX> на sda2
<vladgobelen> llinxX: а нужно на sda
<llinxX> vladgobelen, и что теперь делать, перезагрузил в ЛайвЦД
<vladgobelen> llinxX: ставить
<Sergey_IT> llinxX, по ссылке найдите "Возможно вы также обратили внимание на кнопку «Дополнительно»...." там загрузчик надо  было указать на /sd
<Sergey_IT>  /sda
<llinxX> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev sudo mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc
<llinxX> говрит you must specify file system
<Sergey_IT> llinxX, а зачем sda1? Там же ХР...
<pahan> !configure
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='configure'
<pahan> !make
<ubuntuhelp> make is Как компилировать? Инфа сдесь: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/programs_installation
<Sergey_IT> pahan, чего собираешь?
<pahan> Да так разбираюсь в целом как да чего. Просто руку чтобы набить
<pahan> .
<trancecore> абррр нифига не понял в tmux =(
<Artler> Hi All!
<Artler> Есть кто?
<trancecore> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<trancecore> !q
<ubuntuhelp> Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<Artler> бла бла бла
<Artler> Как установить Wayland под 11.04?
<vladgobelen> ужас какой...
<vladgobelen> а он у вас есть в репо?
<Artler> да
<Artler> но там что то глуючит
<Artler> зависимости....
<Artler> ну как его поставить не из репо?
<Artler> ну вот и сразу никто не знает...
<vdrandom> vladgobelen, знает
<vdrandom> гентушники знают, как ставить не из репов :)
<vdrandom> Artler, берёшь исходники, собираешь и ставишь
<Artler> столько народу в чате и все нубовая школота...
<vdrandom> только в пакетных дистрах лучше использовать пакеты
<vdrandom> оок
<Artler> кому ты паришь?
<vladgobelen> Artler: если есть в репо - ставь из репо
<vladgobelen> Artler: ищи решение бага, убунту всегда глючит - решение должно уже быть
<Artler> про пакеты, тебе кто скзал эту глупость: только в пакетных дистрах лучше использовать пакеты?
<vdrandom> Artler, ок, если знаешь, что делаешь - собирай из исходников
<vdrandom> никто не запрещает, какбе :)
<Artler> можно собрать пакет, только зачем?
<vladgobelen> Artler: это не глупость
<vladgobelen> Artler: не "лучше использовать пакеты", а "всегда использовать пакеты"
<vdrandom> лол
<vladgobelen> иначе ты сам себе проблемы создаешь
<vladgobelen> vdrandom: не думаешь же ты, что он знает про префиксы итд?
<Artler> никогда проблем не было, если знаешь матчасть и у тебя не будет
<vdrandom> vladgobelen, знает, лол.
<vladgobelen> vdrandom: Тогда да..
<vladgobelen> Artler: ставь из исходников ^^ в убунту это так "просто"..
<vdrandom> не сложнее, чем в других дистрах
<Artler> launchpad.net ?
<vladgobelen> vdrandom: сложнее
<Artler> я уже готовые нашёл скрипты по установке, но вот не задача, неоткуда взять нормальные исходники wayland
<vdrandom> Artler, в официальном git, очевидно же
<vdrandom> vladgobelen, чем?
<vladgobelen> vdrandom: отсутствием приличных инструментов для сборки
<vladgobelen> нужно практически все вручную
<vdrandom> что вручную? набрать команду?
<vladgobelen> vdrandom: какую из них?
<vdrandom> ./configure && make && make install
<vladgobelen> это три команды
<vdrandom> в самом базовом раскладе
<vladgobelen> и загадят систему
<vdrandom> нет
<vladgobelen> а перед этим еще одна
<vladgobelen> чтобы скачать
<vladgobelen> затем еще одна, чтобы распаковать
<vdrandom> скомпилируют и поставят файлы
<vladgobelen> а удалять ты пакет как будешь в случае чего?
<vdrandom> vladgobelen, ну какбе
<vdrandom> никто не мешает скрипт написать, чтобы одной командой это делать
<vladgobelen> ну кагбэ да - это уже штук 10 команд наберется и куча лишних движений
<vdrandom> vladgobelen, это не пакет
<vdrandom> make uninstall
<vladgobelen> В том и дело, что в убунту этих скриптов нету
<vdrandom> неожиданно, правда?
<vladgobelen> тоесть ты будешь исходники хранить?
<vdrandom> vladgobelen, а руки тебе на что? :) бери и пиши
<vdrandom> я не буду
<vladgobelen> пф.. еще я не занимался дописыванием системы..
<vdrandom> я make install в исключительных случаях делаю, лол
<vladgobelen> я лучше нормальной воспользуюсь
<vladgobelen> vdrandom: лучше в игру заходи.. мне как раз танка не хватает
<vdrandom> vladgobelen, но у меня есть работа и реальная жизнь...
<vladgobelen> vdrandom: и ты вместо работы и реальной жизни возишься с убунту?
<vladgobelen> ставь приоритеты лучше.. и развлекайся хоть иногда
<vdrandom> нет, я работаю и живу реальную жизнь.
<vdrandom> у меня нет убунты :(
<vladgobelen> тогда ладно..
<vladgobelen> хуже убунты только арч
<vladgobelen> но ты же не настолько глуп
<vdrandom> ок. а чем арч хуже?
<vdrandom> я глупый, да. непроходимо тупой.
<vladgobelen> vdrandom: о_О или настолько?
<inkvizitor68sl> арч УГ
<vdrandom> да!
<inkvizitor68sl> кстати, о чём вы?
<vladgobelen> гыы.. угадал с дистрибутивом ^^
<vdrandom> арч уг, слака уг, гента уг, лфс уг, федора уг, всё уг.
<vdrandom> Марк бох и убунта его божественна
<vdrandom> аминь
<Amblnb> Ась?
<inkvizitor68sl> убунту УГ
<inkvizitor68sl> и лишь дебиан православен.
<vdrandom> inkvizitor68sl, а как же слака?
<vladgobelen> inkvizitor68sl: а когда появился десктопный дебиан?
<vdrandom> чуть раньше десктопной генты
<vdrandom> и чуть позже десктопной слаки
<vdrandom> если не ошибаюсь
<vladgobelen> vdrandom: не помню такого
<vladgobelen> inkvizitor68sl: ну да ладно.. а когда появился серверный дебиан?
<vdrandom> vladgobelen, чуть раньше серверной генты и чуть позже серверной слаки :3
<Artler> http://www.opennet.ru/tips/2488_wayland_gui_xorg_display.shtml
<inkvizitor68sl> серверный дебиан?
<vladgobelen> vdrandom: видимо я чтото упустил. Какая приличная организация будет ставить ось без поддержки?
<inkvizitor68sl> это только в кривых дистрах одно ядро не может подходить и для сервера, и для десктопа
<Artler> проблема только в том, что не могу найти полные сырцы wayland
<vdrandom> vladgobelen, какой такой поддержки? коммерческой? ну есть Novell и Red Hat, конечно.
<vdrandom> Artler, http://wayland.freedesktop.org/
<vladgobelen> vdrandom: А причем тут дебиан?
<vdrandom> vladgobelen, а вообще в приличных организациях есть хорошие сисадмины
<Artler> да знаю я про этот сайт, ты установить попробуй
<vdrandom> которые не нуждаются в технической поддержке
<vladgobelen> vdrandom: Сисадмин это лишь одна из чатей поддержки
<vdrandom> Artler, там исходники есть
<vdrandom> Artler, толковый сисадмин не нуждается в поддержке, лол. Особенно - сисадмин *nix.
<vdrandom> ох
<vladgobelen> омг
<vdrandom> нитуда последнее написал :)
<vladgobelen> ок....
<vdrandom> vladgobelen, ну ок, а у генты есть официальная коммерческая поддержка?
<vdrandom> не припомню, чтобы я слышал о такой
<vladgobelen> vdrandom: Угу..
<vdrandom> ссыль в студию
<vladgobelen> vdrandom: http://www.calculate-linux.ru/ru
<Artler> vdrandom: ты хотя бы одну сборку linux сделал сам?
<vdrandom> Artler, сборку софта из исходников?
<vdrandom> собирал, было дело
<Artler> понятно
<Artler> в общем будем работать и искать, если что исчо встретимся...:)
<vladgobelen> vdrandom: из аура же из исходников собирается? Или я ошибаюсь?
<vdrandom> vladgobelen, в ауре да, скрипты для сборки из исходников.
<vdrandom> а ещё abs есть
<vdrandom> там те же скрипты, но для софта, который из пакетов ставится
<vdrandom> на случай если надо что пересобрать.
<vladgobelen> vdrandom: подозреваю что приличного управления софтом даже в ауре еще нет?
<vdrandom> есть pacman.
<vladgobelen> да не
<vdrandom> аур - это коллекция скриптов для сборки пакетов
<vladgobelen> я про управление составом
<vdrandom> пакетами управляет pacman.
<vladgobelen> да я понимаю
<vladgobelen> vdrandom: состав пакета налету можно менять?
<vdrandom> о каком составе речь тогда?
<vdrandom> ну какбе
<vdrandom> берёшь скрипт и правишь, если надо
<vladgobelen> ну например.. хм.. сек
<vdrandom> там всё на баше, прозрачно и просто
<vladgobelen> http://enotstvo.selfip.org/1143.png
<vladgobelen> вот смотри, у меня собран верлихаб без питона и прочего мусора
<vdrandom> скриншотик с якуаке
<vladgobelen> зато сразу с луа
<vladgobelen> одной командой причем.. Такое можно уже пакманом?
<vdrandom> пакман управляет пакетами
<vladgobelen> ясно.. печально
<vdrandom> из аура качаешь скрипт, добавляешь в него нужные ключи и собираешь
<vdrandom> как тебе нужно
<vdrandom> для работы с ауром есть тулзы
<vdrandom> разные. в том числе yaourt, который, пожалуй, одной командой всё это и делает
<vdrandom> по пути предлагая изменить скрипт, если нужно
<Artler> Пакеты, имеющие неудовлетворённые зависимости:  wayland : Зависит: libcairo2-dev (>= 1.10.2-2) но он не будет установлен E: Сломанные пакеты
<Artler> это из репо
<vdrandom> а у тебя deb-src репы подключены?
<vdrandom> а, вейт
<vdrandom> это дев-пакет
<vdrandom> ну поставь его тогда.
<vdrandom> можешь воспользоваться aptitude -f install
<Artler> в синаптике всё включено:)
<vdrandom> только внимательнее с этой штукой
<Artler> а что не так с ней?
<vdrandom> бе
<vdrandom> вместо того, чтобы закрыть буфер, из вичата вышел
<Artler> чтоо libcairo2: Ломает: wayland но будет установлен ??
<vladgobelen> Artler: ну так установи
<vladgobelen> в чем проблемы?
<vdrandom> там конфликты версий какие-нибудь
<Artler> а почему он хочет пакеты удалять?
<Artler> sudo aptitude -f install wayland Следующие НОВЫЕ пакеты будут установлены:           libwayland-client0{a} libwayland-server0{a} libxkbcommon0{a} wayland  Следующие пакеты будут УДАЛЕНЫ:   libasound2-plugins{u} libatk1.0-dev{u} libnspr4-0d{u} libpoppler-dev{u}    libxcomposite-dev{u} libxcursor-dev{u} libxft-dev{u} libxinerama-dev{u}    libxrandr-dev{u} x11proto-composi
<vdrandom> Artler, у тебя какая версия убунты стоит?
<vdrandom> Artler, удалять он их будет, потому что они не используются
<Artler> 11.04 почти убунту, да
<vdrandom> Artler, {u} == unused
<Artler> временные значит, тогда ладно
<vdrandom> *-dev - это вообще пакеты, содержащие информацию, необходимую для компиляции зависящего от них софта
<vdrandom> в дебиане и деривативах они в отдельные пакеты вынесены
<Artler> читали, знаем
<vdrandom> ещё была бы тулза для автоматического их вычищения, было бы совсем классно.
<vladgobelen> так в убунту было чтото с названием "автоклин" или как то так?
<vladgobelen> Помню даже удаляло чтото
<vdrandom> vladgobelen, apt-get autoremove удаляет /неиспользуемые/ пакеты
<vladgobelen> или авторемув
<vladgobelen> ясно
<vdrandom> те, которые были поставлены как зависимости
<vdrandom> но теперь не используются
<vdrandom> а поставишь ты каким-нибудь aptitude build-dep blahblah
<vdrandom> и разве что список пакетов сохраняй или строй скрипты, чтобы их снести
<vdrandom> кто-нибудь тут cuda использует?
<Artler> apt-get --help всё там есть
<vdrandom> Artler, для удаления поставленных с помощью build-dep не было ничего к апту прикручено.
<vdrandom> так что хитрый план - брать список пакетов из build-dep, парсить его и скармливать команде удаления
<Artler> они в любом случае в кеше лежат в папке, можно скрипт сделать, или вообще в крон
<vdrandom> что в крон?
<vdrandom> зачем в крон прописывать удаление конкретных пакетов? это одноразовая задача
<Artler> проверку и удаление :)
<Artler> если ты постоянно что то ставишь...
<vdrandom> ну какбе, при прямых руках скрипт можно написать, я уже сказал об этом
<vdrandom> а в крон разве что aptitude update можно прописать
<vdrandom> если его там изначально нет
<vdrandom> делать его так раз в час-два и ок
<vladgobelen> о_О раз в час-два?
<vdrandom> vladgobelen, я не вижу коммерческой техподдержки калкулата твоего
<vladgobelen> vdrandom: Она есть.
<vdrandom> ок
<vdrandom> а чем тебя раз в час обновление списка пакетов не устраивает?
<vladgobelen> тьфу.. обновление))
<vdrandom> слишком редко? можно каждые 5 минут обновлять, крон это позволяет :)
<vladgobelen> Мне показалось, что вы про зачистку системы
<inkvizitor68sl> давайте меряяться у кого сколько
<inkvizitor68sl> time du -h / 1&>  /dev/null
<vladgobelen> хотя обновление раз в час это тоже жестоко
<vdrandom> зачистка системы по крону - ересь :)
<Artler> gksu rm -rf /var/cache/apt/archives скрипт готов:)
<inkvizitor68sl> real0m0.822s
<inkvizitor68sl> user0m0.188s
<inkvizitor68sl> sys0m0.624s
<vladgobelen> раз в неделю обновлять - самое нормальное
<vdrandom> vladgobelen, списка пакетов, а не всей системы
<vdrandom> Artler, а, разве что
<vladgobelen> vdrandom: да я понял
<vdrandom> хотя я кэш пакетов не чищу, пока / не забьётся
<Artler> ну это путь уточнить...
<vdrandom> только зачем gksu?
<vdrandom> руту в крон и ок
<vdrandom> хотя смысла нет всё равно
<vdrandom> когда надо - можно и ручками почистить
<Artler> ну кинул на рабочий стол, сделал исполняемым, потом кликнул на него и ага
<vdrandom> а пакеты - пусть лежат, хлеба не просят
<vdrandom> ну разве что. хотя у меня всегда окно терминала открыто
<Artler> а лучше, на столе ярлык на этот скрипт сделать и ещё иконку прилепить, ну можно его в аппликатион запихать...
<Nor8> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=152771.0;all  Читали, сто нам в 11.10 готовят? ))
<vdrandom> а вообще пора бы уже на дельтах апдейты мутить :)
<vdrandom> тогда и кэш пакетов чистить не придётся
<Artler> дауж:)
<vladgobelen> о_О
<vdrandom> што?
<vladgobelen> а ведь идея.. а почему я сам не додумался?
<vdrandom> до чего?
<vladgobelen> запихать кэш на самоочищение и все
<vdrandom> а не проще рамдрайв сделать?
<vladgobelen> чтобы оно озу забило?
<vladgobelen> думал, но отбросил
<vdrandom> а у тебя рам мало? или аптайм долгий?
<vladgobelen>  09:31:42 up 30 days, 10:15,  3 users,  load average: 1.40, 1.16, 1.30
<User012[web]> Всем доброй ночи) никто не подскажет как глянуть в оборудывании какая хрень за вай фай отвечает? (у мя ноут)
<vdrandom> ну тогда да
<vladgobelen> 4гб всего.. на игры не хватит
<vdrandom> vladgobelen, вот ты мне лучше скажи, реально ли всю компиляцию в генте на cuda осуществлять?
<vladgobelen> vdrandom: хз хз..
<vdrandom> очень уж заманчиво... с  cuda на нормальном гпу можно просто какие-то зверские скорости компиляции развивать
<User012[web]> Ребят поставил роутер что бы шарить инет на ноут через вай фай (у меня и так скорость 300 кб/с) а по вай фаю передает 20 кб /с ( (( как решить?(
<vdrandom> извини, никогда не работал с вайфаем
<Artler> sudo aptitude -f install wayland Следующие НОВЫЕ пакеты будут установлены:           libwayland-client0{a} libwayland-server0{a} libxkbcommon0{a} wayland  0 пакетов обновлено, 4 установлено новых, 0 пакетов отмечено для удаления, и 44 пакетов не обновлено. Необходимо получить 326 kБ архивов. ПÐ
<Artler> не получается
<User012[web]> ((что никто не знает?(((
<User012[web]> капец((
<vdrandom> Artler, мне от тебя кракозябры пришли
<Artler> нфликт .Следующие действия разрешат зависимости:       Оставить для следующих пакетов их текущие версии: 1)     wayland [Не установлен]                            Принять данное решение? [Y/n/q/?]
<Artler> firefox 4 - ставь не задумываясь:)
<vdrandom> ты можешь отказаться от решения и посмотреть, что оно тебе ещё предложит
<Artler> да тоже самое предлагает
<vdrandom> тогда проверяй, те ли ты репы подключил, надо ли что-то ещё и с чем оно конфликтует
<Artler> может ключи у аптитуде поменять?
<Artler> а когда ubuntu на него польностью перейдёт?
<vdrandom> на кого?
<Artler> на Wayland
<vdrandom> не раньше 12.10
<vdrandom> судя по ссылке, которую тут недавно постили
<Artler> хотелось бы раньше...:)
<vdrandom> зачем?
<Artler> даже потискать не получается:(
<vdrandom> всё равно пройдёт ещё немало времени, прежде, чем все нужные фишки к ней прикрутят
<Nor8> Artler: Зачем тебе вайланд то?
<Artler> он легче xorga, быстрее не будет падать, дыр меньше итд
<inkvizitor68sl> ща зобан
<inkvizitor68sl> зоаню
<inkvizitor68sl> гррр
<vdrandom> у меня xorg за последние пару лет ещё ни разу не упал
<vdrandom> чяднт?
<inkvizitor68sl> плюскукну
<inkvizitor68sl> вейланд уныл
<Artler> мало эксперементов проводишь
<inkvizitor68sl> и архитектура его уже уныла
<vladgobelen> inkvizitor68sl: кстати, вторую копию его сделать можно?
<inkvizitor68sl> и уже обросла костылями
<Artler> да он сейчас на стадии альфа?
<vladgobelen> inkvizitor68sl: запустить*
<inkvizitor68sl> vladgobelen: сомневаюсь =)
<Artler> конечно уныл хаха, посмотрим через пару лет...;)
<vladgobelen> Чуть более чем не нужен
<Nor8> Artler: Ты в курсе, что он с дровами не совсем дружит?
<Artler> с nouveau дружит, они у меня и стоят
<vdrandom> нуво, ололо
<inkvizitor68sl> ага
<inkvizitor68sl> с нуво дружит
<User012[web]> ребят, кто не спит, никто не знает почему мо
<User012[web]> может падать скорость через вай фай?
<inkvizitor68sl> зато аще не умеет аппаратное ускорение
<inkvizitor68sl> и никто не понимает, как починить
<inkvizitor68sl> из девелоперов
<Nor8> Artler: У nouveau производителность в 5-7 раз ниже, чем у оригинальных дров Нвидиа.
<Artler> nouveau не везде аппаратное поддерживает это да
<vdrandom> Nor8, это как-то оптимистично
<vdrandom> я думал раз в 10-12 разница
<Artler> она всегда будет ниже ,чем у проприетарщины, коды то закрыты
<Nor8> vdrandom: Это тоже не мало, поверь
<vdrandom> а зачем открытые поделки, если адекватно функционирующие драйвера выпускаются разработчиками железа?
<Artler> это всё можно легко обойти, всего лишь купить серверную материнку с 4мя процессорами
<vdrandom> да ещё с поддержкой всяких плюшек вроде cuda
<vdrandom> Artler, можно вообще кластер собрать, лол
<vdrandom> так, чтобы окошки общитывать
<vdrandom> подумаешь сотней нефти дороже
<Artler> возможно нельзя использовать в коммерческих целях и другие ограничения, поэтому делают открытые дрова
<Nor8> Какие коммерческие цели? )))
<Artler> в разних странах разные законы, вот в каких
<Nor8> Мда... Ну может где-нибудь в дерибастане и запретят, как не соответствующие
<Artler> А про Израиль, США, и другие развитые старны забываем?
<Nor8> Развитые страны пропиетарщину, на которой работает половина железа, не запрещают )))
<Artler> Может всё-таки кто-нибудь хочет попытать силы или все таки слабые...?:) http://www.opennet.ru/tips/2488_wayland_gui_xorg_display.shtml
<Nor8>  Artler: Да ставь сам, потом расскажешь ))
<Nor8>  На какой сайт, посвященный Убунту, не зайдешь, везде предлагают набор напильников для заточки Юнити ))))
<Artler> так я и поставил всё до wayland, http://cgit.freedesktop.org/wayland/wayland/ этот жит не работает git://anongit.freedesktop.org/wayland/wayland, там файлов не хватало
<Nor8> Artler: Ты в курсе, что он в репах есть?
<Artler> А Ви таки где раньши били?
<Artler> у меня он из репов не ставится
<Artler> вот поэтому, я и пытаюсь из исходников собрать
<Artler> Ладно, детишки, не буду парить вам мозг, идите спать завтра в школу рано, пока всем:)
<vladgobelen> угу.. 10 утра уже.. спать пора
<Artler> bb all!
<Nor8> Artler:  Не думаю, что первый раз побрившись, у тебя есть повод называть всех детишками
#ubuntu-ru 2011-05-20
<velessky> ??? ?? ??? ?? ?????????? ??? ? ???? ??????!
<velessky> Купились?=)
<Alagos> !utf8  | valessky
<ubuntuhelp> valessky: Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=19165.0 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Alagos> velessky: Нет, не купились)
<velessky> Купилсо. купилсо!
<Alagos> Ну ладно, купился)
<Nor8> alien пакеты в deb формат конвертирует нормально, кто-нибудь пользовался?
<unibot> тест
<ubuntuhelp> unibot, Failed!
<unibot> спс
<funkypunky> всем привет
<uvvtu> всем привет
<uvvtu> спят москали
<rapidsp> уснешь тут с вами
<uvvtu> спи
<uvvtu> пусть сон будет тебе вечным
<chapt> привет
<chapt> deadbeef пользует кто?  проблем с форматом FLAC не наблюдается? не перескакивает с середины трека на другой трек?
<ivan__> кто знает как в mc прописать какие файлы чем открывать?
<beerseller> Утро
<beerseller> Вчера поставил gnome3 на ubuntu - полёт нормальный.
<Ivan_The_Terribl> Что нового, интересного в нём?
<beerseller> Ivan_The_Terribl, Я просто к нему привык дома. Вот и на работе поставил. У меня он оказался быстрее, чем gnome/unity/kde/xfce O_O
<beerseller> Сейчас заметил: в убунтовом индикаторе погоды перепутали "От" и "До"
<beerseller> http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0520/h_1305873507_16397482ad.png
<paul3> а тот, что стоит в убунте 11.04 классик и стоял в 10,10 - это gnome2 ?
<beerseller> Ага
<beerseller> Он почему-то тоже тормозил
<beerseller> А вот gnome3 нет. Вот я и удивился
<beerseller> Даже vmware не глючит с ним
<beerseller> В 11.10 gnome3 будет в основных репах. Но на диске его не будет. Ждём gubuntu?
<skai> а можт не перепутали, а тупо похолодание?
<beerseller> skai, Неа гугл выдаёт минимум и максимум. В реале это день и ночь
<skai> ну чтож.прошел месяц с релиза.самые горячие баги авось зачистили.пора проверять 11.04
<User984[web]> всем доброе утро)
<chapt> может до июля лучше обождать?
<User984[web]> всем гутен морген))) кто знает как настроить сеть между окошками 7 и убунтой 11?
<vdrandom|away> nick vdrandom
<vdrandom> лол
<skai> chapt: нее.лень.интересно жеж
<vdrandom> User984[web], берёшь сеть и настраиваешь.
<chapt> User984[web]:  легко и просто - выставляешь в оффтопе ип 192.168.0.2 в убунте 192.168.0.1 маска 255.255.255.0 и вот тебе щастье
<vdrandom> какую такую сеть вообще?
<vdrandom> chapt, а если у него 10.0.0.0/8 подсеть? или 172.16.0.0/16?
<paul3> то есть решили в 10,10 оставить юнити? я, вродь, читал что они погорячились :)
<chapt> skai: дык наоборот лень ставить, потом плеваться, фиксить, неаходить решения, потом не найдя ставить опять 10.10
<vdrandom> или совсем даже 192.168.0.0/16, а не 192.168.0.0/24?
<chapt> vdrandom:  а он не говорил что эти компы входят в другую подсеть, поэтому считаем что он соединяет эти компыт олько между собой )
<vdrandom> chapt, он вообще ничего не говорил, лол.
<chapt> поэтому мой ответ является правильным, ибо дополнительных условий нет :)
<Ise> помогите, как убрать панель слева
<vdrandom> chapt, условий недостаточно, чтобы дать вообще какой бы то ни было ответ, лол. Например, маршрутизатор может использовать 192.168.0.1, или вообще быть в подсети 192.168.1.0/24, а не 192.168.0.0/24
<chapt> vdrandom: с точки зрения инженера все условия были выполнены - пришло ТЗ настроить сеть - никаких доп условий. следовательно используем сишный принцип - что не запрещено - разрешено, отсюда и решаем задачу, если составитель ТЗ что то забыл оговорить - сам себе
<xoveax> можно ли в vim как-то  границу для кода (в 80 символов) выставить?
<vdrandom> то есть "границу"?
<vladgobelen> по горизонтали, как я понимаю)
<vladgobelen> размер строки
<xoveax> вертикальная красная полоса, в большинстве ide присутствует.
<vdrandom> что она делает?
<vdrandom> просто висит?
<beerseller> Momoka, Или переключись в Classic ubuntu (там обычный гном) Или настрой автоскрытие в ccsm
<vdrandom> или разрывает строки автоматически?
<xoveax> просто висит)
<xoveax> Выступает в качестве визуального ограничителя кода по горизонтали, ничего более.
<Momoka> что за классик убунту?
<vdrandom> xoveax, http://vim.1045645.n5.nabble.com/A-border-at-fixed-width-td1178200.html
<vdrandom> первая же ссылка в гугле
<beerseller> Momoka, При логоне выбери ubuntu classic
<Momoka> ясно
<vdrandom> полосы там не будет
<Momoka> спасибо
<vdrandom> но всё, что будет находиться за 80 символом, будет подсвечено.
<skai> chapt: а нафиг опять ставить потом?ви, батенька, ниасилили дуалбут?когда несколько релизов можно параллельно поставить?или вы можете только форматировать все всегда?надо завязывать с такими вантузятскими привычками:)
<jod[web]> Привет всем) никто не знает какой порт использует софт центр убунты?
<skai> jod[web]: порт каракаса.лучший ром и дешевые шлюхи для всех морских волков
<jod[web]> ну блин)) у меня роутер не дает скачать проги с центра приложений походу((
<chapt> skai:  неосили,я жадный мне всегда места мало
<skai> chapt: поэтому лучше уничтожить все форматом и заново добывать информацию?:)
<chapt> skai: если так уж продолжать поставьте 11.04 в виртуалке
<Momoka> помогите, какая программа на убунту, помогает писать на японском языке?
<skai> chapt: неее.виртуалка - это не то
<skai> chapt: во первых производительность не та.
<skai> Momoka: называется "частный учитель японского"
<jod[web]> ребят у кого есть патченый вайн?
<chapt> ну оценить ось - в частности её бажность хватит
<skai> jod[web]: у анджеаса миркеля
<skai> chapt: ага.на виртуальном железе мнимую бажность можно легкооо учвидеть.понимаю
<chapt> skai: ну в таком случае можно сказать одно - помучайся, помучайся, сказала добрая фея золушке
<skai> chapt: и в чем заключается мучение?
<skai> chapt: с той позиции, что я то умею делать двойную загрузку и не собираюсь форматировать хард?
<skai> chapt: а не с твоей позиции "если поставить чтото - сносить надо все перед этим" :)
<raf> лайвсд на вас нет
<raf> =)
<skai> raf: то есть ты не отличаешь ливцд от установки?сочувствую.
<raf> я то отличаю
<raf> чтобы оценить бажность можно спокойно воспользоваться лайв сиди
<raf> и вообще не усирацца с установкой
<skai> raf: ага.накачать в оперативную память кучу апдейтов
<skai> чтобы проверить, как релиз подчистили в приличный вид
<skai> так?
<raf> да
<skai> что за вантузятские привычки боятся обновлений?тут не покажут, что ты нищий и не смог позволить купить себе лицензию венды, если тебе в обнове wga пришлют.тут обновы улучшают работу и исправляют ошибки
<raf> за то получаем чистый дистр на своей машине
<skai> но люди продолжают боятся обновлений
<vladgobelen> skai: потому что убунту очень резво приняла эстафету и тоже частенько от них падать начала
<raf> хз я с 8 версии обновляюсь
<raf> ща на 11
<skai> vladgobelen: УМВР ЧЯДНТ?
<Henoxek> skai люди боятся обновлений из-за боязни сломать все
<raf> ну так починить можно
<raf> =)
<Henoxek> ну да, но для этого надо будет править конфиги
<raf> вообще была куча граблей при апдейте с 9 на 10
<vladgobelen> skai: Я не говорю про тебя. Я говорю про всех пользователей убунту.
<raf> я сам сторонник чистого инстала бубунты
<Henoxek> наиболее простой способ апгрейда релиза - установка начисто
<raf> просто лень
<raf> поэтому сижу на апдейтах... ну и юзаю браузер да консоль
<vladgobelen> Переустанавливать линукс это вообще идея дикая..
<skai> vladgobelen: я тоже пользователь убунты.ты говоришь не за всех.ты говоришь только за себя
<Henoxek> сидеть на апдейтах... arch way? )
<vladgobelen> skai: ты один, а пользователй убунту много
<raf> что значит дикая идея переустанавливать?
<vladgobelen> Henoxek: линукс ставится один раз.. это только убунту приняла опыт винды в этом плане
<raf> тут уж увольте никто ни каких правил не писал
<raf> хочу - переустанавливаю
<raf> хочу удаляю
<skai> vladgobelen: ага.и глюки только у единиц.понимаю.мама тебе часто в детстве врала, что ты пуп земли и вообще самое важное в мире.но это не так.и если у тебя чтото не работает - то это не работает только у тебя:)
<vladgobelen> raf: Смысла нет в этом.
<raf> смысл есть всегда и во всем
<vladgobelen> skai: И глюки у всех, кроме тебя.
<raf> просто не всем он очевиден
<raf> или понятен
<vladgobelen> raf: Объясни смысл переустановки.
<skai> vladgobelen: нюню.повторю - ты не все.
<vladgobelen> skai: Выше
<Henoxek> vladgobelen ну так о дистрибутивах же и речь. Есть более-менее стабильные
<Henoxek> типа debian
<raf> смысл? у меня ща полу работающая убунта
<raf> апдейт с 8.04 до 11.04
<vladgobelen> Henoxek: В дебиане тоже самое.. Убунту практически тот же дебиан.
<Henoxek> а утверждение "линукс ставится один раз" в принципе не совсем верно, поскольку линукс - ядро
<skai> vladgobelen: дада.прочти выше.могу дать ссылку на букварик, чтобы ты осили прочесть "и глюки только у единиц"
<vladgobelen> Henoxek: Разве что сейчас в дебиане хотят ввести РР..
<Henoxek> ну дебиан стабильнее, или претендует хотя бы
<skai> vladgobelen: дать?а то мож язык тебе не знаком:)
<vladgobelen> Henoxek: Линукс это так же и ос
<skai> vladgobelen: о.дай ссылку на ОС linux
<raf> кароче я вот что скажу
<vladgobelen> skai: Выше читай. Мне неинтересно обсуждать твой бред.
<raf> если сидеть как я в терминале
<skai> vladgobelen: не на дистры,а на ос линукс
<raf> то в принципе можно вообще сидеть на 2.4 ядрах
<vladgobelen> Henoxek: Ну да, постабильнее.. Но проблемы с обновлениями те же.
<raf> и каком нибудь довоенном дистре
<raf> и тогда даже в апдейтах смысла небудет
<skai> vladgobelen: ну это твой бред.чтож не пообсуждать то.мне все равно скучно,а с такими детьми, как ты - всегда весело:)
<Henoxek> линукс это все-таки ядро ОС, поскольку ОС еще включает в себя оболочку и всякие системные утилиты
<vladgobelen> Henoxek: Ну это сложная вещь.. тот же Торвальдс сказал - называйте как хотите)
<vladgobelen> Henoxek: так что общепринятое "линукс" можно и к ос применять
<JoD[web]> есть тут задроты или хотя бы геймеры?)
<vladgobelen> JoD[web]: я
<jham> JoD[web]: ты
<skai> JoD[web]: гобелена спроси
<JoD[web]> о) у тя патченый на маусхак вайн есть?
<Henoxek> да блин мышь это проблема в вайне =\\
<vladgobelen> JoD[web]: Не, так даже я не извращаюсь)
<skai> JoD[web]: он вроже вечно задрачивается в онлайн игры, вместо того, чтобы личную жизнь наладить:)
<Henoxek> в шутерах особенно
<jham> играть надо на виндовсе
<beerseller> Вроде в новом вайне мышь починили? Не?
<vladgobelen> jham: в винде играть неудобно
<jham> а на вайне удобно? )
<vladgobelen> beerseller: JoD[web]: А что с мышью то не так?
<raf> чем неудобно то? работает быстрее все
<vladgobelen> jham: да, на вайне удобнее..
<raf> лол
<jham> бвахаха
<jham> фанат хренов
<JoD[web]> там фигня ставить ) просто я еще совсем слабо в линухе розбираюсь(( могу кинуть инструкцию (говорят помогает мише в играх работать (мышь в некоторых играх не двигается((
<vladgobelen> jham: Поиграй в Л2 С1..
<jham> спасибо
<skai> jham: да ладно:)после слонега - это самый смешной тролина на канале:)меня он забавляет:)
<vladgobelen> JoD[web]: ты лучше конкретную игру называй..
<vladgobelen> jham: Или в вов
<vladgobelen> jham: в винде в них играть нереально.. Хотя вов в винде хоть не падает.. Но производительность ниже
<jham> ...
<JoD[web]> бринк) она новая на их сайте еще нет "всех" решений) но поскольку в КоД4 та же фигня у народа и патч помог то думаю и мне поможет
<vladgobelen> А вот та же линейка в винде падает раз в несколько минут. Или при альт+таб.. или при переключении языков.. Там вообще все печально
<beerseller> vdrandom, Ограничение на движение (поворот и тд)
<vladgobelen> JoD[web]: Я недавно играл в КОД4 все работало
<beerseller> vdrandom, Например в deusEx2
<vladgobelen> JoD[web]: Кстати  да, мышь сначала не работала. Почитай на winehq.org, не помню что доставил - но все заработало
<JoD[web]> ну все равно мне нужно собрать вайн из патча и исходников... но у меня не выходит(((
<vladgobelen> я не патчил
<beerseller> JoD[web], А последний вайн ещё бажит этим?
<jham> "не помню что доставил - но все заработало" офигеть вы тут саппортите )
<vladgobelen> jham: так я ему ссылку на сайт дал)
<JoD[web]> тот что скачан из софт центра - да)
<vladgobelen> JoD[web]: А да.. и вайн юзай не меньше 1.3.17
<vdrandom> beerseller, vl[tab], а не v[tab], пожалусто
<vladgobelen> JoD[web]: стоп.. я запускал на 1.3.16, точно
<JoD[web]> vladgobelen:  я пытаюсь собрать патч( и не получается((
<Henoxek> vladgobelen там мышко уходит за области игрового окна
<jham> вот на виндовсе сидел бы парень и играл уже. а так - нет - через зад подавай и буду верить что всё намного лучше )
<Henoxek> поэтому игровая камера ограничена сильно
<Henoxek> какой то глюк в реализации failapi
<vladgobelen> jham: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=12804 ну так все описано
<vladgobelen> правда я этого не делал, но так у меня и кроссовер есть
<vladgobelen> jham: Ага, играл бы, пока винда бы не упала
<jham> если руки не кривые, не упадёт. на такая уж она плохая как тебе хотелось бы её видеть
<JoD[web]> ребят если кину инструкцию поможете собрать вайн?(
<vladgobelen> Мне не интересно ее видеть.. я ее 10 лет видел
<vladgobelen> JoD[web]:  http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=12804  вот инструкция
<jham> vladgobelen: фанатизм пройдёт. это проходит. у меня тоже прошёл.
<vladgobelen> Аjham:  А в чем именно фанатизм?
<vladgobelen> jham: ну не подходит винда для игр.. сейчас народ играет в вмваре под той же семеркой.. Оно мне нада?
<jham> в том, что для того чтобы играть, не нет лучше ос чем виндовс. другое дело - для разработок
<vladgobelen> jham: Ну поиграй в Л2 С1 под виндой.
<vladgobelen> Посмотрим как у тебя это получится.
<JoD[web]> vladgobelen:  а где там написана проблема с мышью? там ток панкбастер если е ошибаюсь)
<vladgobelen> JoD[web]: Делай по инструкции для убунту. А там видно будет
<jham> vladgobelen: я не знаю этих игр. но вот 95% людей играют на винде - и всё норм. без потери часов на ирц по установке вайна. (если уж игры как потерю времени не рассматривать)
<vladgobelen> jham: 95% людей не играют практически в игры
<vladgobelen> jham: А когда начинаешь играть много - тут проблемы и вылазят
<jham> хаха, true true
<vladgobelen> jham: Проще настроить вайн, чем периодически возиться с виндой
<JoD[web]> vladgobelen: мне не нужен панк бастер) у меня мышь не пашет) инструкцию на подчинку я нашел) но не могу сделать всё))... да я краб))
<jham> диплом валится, жена уходит
<vladgobelen> jham: Это усугубляется тем, что в винде нет средств для диагностики проблемы. Вот запускаешь ты цив5. Она на секунду появляется в процессах и исчезает. Что ты будешь делать?
<jham> качать патч )
<vladgobelen> jham: Правильно, проще поставить тот же калькулейт и запустить игру под вайном. Как мы и сделали.
<jham> да ладно, мучайся, если нравится
<vladgobelen> jham: Или пример номер три - хочешь запустить несколько окон линейки
<vladgobelen> jham: Как ты в винде минимизируешь потребление памяти? Или управление окнами удобное?
<jham> зачем
<vladgobelen> jham: Или уберешь скидывание фпс до 1
<vladgobelen> Я не спрашиваю зачем.
<vladgobelen> Я спрашиваю "как"?
<jham> ты не играешь. ты чем то другим занимаешься тогда
<JoD[web]> vladgobelen: через дистпечер задач)))
<vladgobelen> jham: а никак не сделаешь..
<vladgobelen> JoD[web]: не.. там нужно библиотеки патчить.. а на это античитерская защита ругается и банят
<vladgobelen> JoD[web]: а под вайном раб. стол эмулируешь и все - игра думает, что она полноэкранная
<jham> твою бы энергию на что нибудь полезное
<JoD[web]> та ну)) мы сдругом постоянно гамали в 2 окна) и норм))
<vladgobelen> JoD[web]: или вообще вторые иксы можно запустить
<JoD[web]> ооо) а на счет иксов мне стало интересно))
<vladgobelen> да, удобная штука
<vladgobelen> сделай startx -- :1
<jham> как тут не материться?
<vladgobelen> и переключайся междй ctrl+alt+F7   ctrl+alt+F8
<JoD[web]> а что само по себе представляют эти иксы? это я так понял смесь драйверов с библиотеками...?
<jham> :D
<vladgobelen> JoD[web]: это то, что рисует графику) Если коротко
<vladgobelen> JoD[web]: например ты можешь запустить вторые иксы и там еще одним юзером в гном зайти
<vladgobelen> JoD[web]: или просто игру запустить
<jham> сидишь так, целый вечер: ctrl+alt+f8 - ctrl+alt+f7 - ctrl+alt+f8
<jham> кайф!
<JoD[web]> мне можно и не по детски обьяснять)) я на программиста учусь потому испугать терминами меня сложно))
<vladgobelen> jham: Не, это для других целей
<vladgobelen> JoD[web]: я знаю как учатся на программистов. У нас к выпуску 90% не знали как комп включать точно.
<Henoxek> vladgobelen а на чем их учили?
<Henoxek> делфи?
<jham> ну JoD[web] же ведь элита!
<vladgobelen> Henoxek: вин95
<JoD[web]> ну это у тебя)) у меня пол группы таких) я не в этой половине)) хоть что-то да знаю;)
<Henoxek> а, значит давно было)
<vladgobelen> Henoxek: и все что с ней связано дальше
<jham> мышь. щелчёк мышью.. двойной щелчёк. я знаю все эти компьютерные штучки
<JoD[web]> jham:  тролей не звали
<jham> золотые слова
<vladgobelen> Henoxek: а делфи это очень очень хорошо.. помню дальше практику проходили - какой там делфи, ВБ6 в лучшем случае
<vladgobelen> Henoxek: а до этого кубарсик.. не поверишь..
<vladgobelen> Henoxek: или элитный турбо паскаль
<Henoxek> делфи породило плохой паттерн
<Henoxek> смешивание представления и логики
<Henoxek> а также "magic button antipattern"
<vladgobelen> Henoxek: а ты никогда не видел реализации циклов при помощи гото? ^^
<Henoxek> еще на тот момент уже был borland c++
<JoD[web]> vladgobelen: а у тебя вообще были проблемы с мышью?  у меня вообще такое чувство что её не читает из иксов(
<User272[web]> вопрос! аппаратный (на матери) RAID10 поднят , а при установке UBUNTU server видит 4 диска. КАк подсунуть дрова?
<SergeyIT> Henoxek, а чем это плохо?
<vladgobelen> JoD[web]: У меня она сначала не работала тупо.. Я вайнтриксом чтото доставил и заработало.. Кажется dinput и dinput8
<Henoxek> SergeyIT, что именно, смешение кода логики с представлением?
<xoveax> vdrandom, спасибо за ссылку, но нашел более простое решение :set colorcolumn=80
<SergeyIT> Henoxek, да
<Henoxek> как бэ представление должно легко меняться (пусть даже менее квалифицированным программистом)
<Henoxek> и при этом он не должен сломать программу
<JoD[web]> блин) я так и думал) что все дело в директ инпуте))) а как вайне эту муть сделать?)
<Henoxek> JoD[web] winetricks
<Henoxek> он умеет ставить dinput
<SergeyIT> Henoxek, проще всего словать прогу на асме, или в кодах
<Henoxek> ну что за крайности...
<SergeyIT> Henoxek, и я о том же
<vladgobelen> JoD[web]: http://wiki.winehq.org/winetricks_ru
<Henoxek> тут войсы за нарушения раздают??
<vdrandom> да
<vladgobelen> Henoxek: ага.. и баны за помощь юзерам)) Привыкай
<Henoxek> ну хоть не за обсуждение метрономов
<SergeyIT> Henoxek, и за них могут )
<vdrandom> всё зависит от настроения опов, лол
<vladgobelen> Henoxek: Все зависит от того, какая моча ударит Скаю в голову на этот раз...
<lexsmooth> добрый день
<Henoxek> в последнем десктопном dvd lts'ки есть пакет xl2tpd?
<jham> должен заметить - он исправляется )
<SergeyIT> jham, взрослеет )
<vdrandom> Henoxek, в репах есть
<lexsmooth> подскажите пожалуйста с решение траблы... надоел мне гном на убунте11,04, поставил кеды, но теперь в кедах немогу установить русский язык.. пишет что доступен только англ...
<vdrandom> насчёт двд не знаю
<JoD[web]_> никто не знает  прог что бы "пропинговать сеть так что бы выяснить какие айпишники юзаются"?)
<inkvizitor68sl> JoD[web]_: man arp
<vdrandom> lexsmooth, kde-l10n-ru
<inkvizitor68sl> и man nmap
<JoD[web]_> спс) попробую
<vdrandom> JoD[web]_, man ping, man bash
<vladgobelen> lexsmooth: Зайди в system settings
<vladgobelen> lexsmooth: Там настройки языка. Добавь русский
<inkvizitor68sl> vdrandom: не вариант
<lexsmooth> дак вот я там, и мне пишет что доступен язык только англ
<inkvizitor68sl> vdrandom: много кто отключает ответы на icmp echo
<vladgobelen> lexsmooth: http://enotstvo.selfip.org/1146.png
<vladgobelen> lexsmooth:  http://enotstvo.selfip.org/1147.png
<vladgobelen> lexsmooth: там есть "добавить язык"
<JoD[web]_> у меня просто роутер по дашсипи выдает айпишники компу и ноуту (мне нужно узнать их айпишники)
<vladgobelen> lexsmooth: Добавь новый "русский" оно должно его скачать
<lexsmooth> вот я всегда так и делал, но это обновление недает мне так сделать...
<simon1> Всем добрый день!
<vladgobelen> тогда хз) Очередной баг убунту.. обновляйся, должны починить
<jham> JoD[web]_: nmap тогда
<SergeyIT> JoD[web]_, так настрой статически...
<Henoxek> vdrandom в репах то есть, меня больше интересует возможность поднять интернет из лайвсд
<lexsmooth> систем сеттинг вапче отличается малость от того что раньше был
<JoD[web]_> vladgobelen: у меня еще один прикол)) игра не запускается если в вайне не отключить все дрова на звук
<Henoxek> в отсутствие роутера который обернет его в NAT
<vladgobelen> JoD[web]_: оО нет, этого точно у меня не было
<jham> JoD[web]_: подсеть свою знаешь?
<JoD[web]_> SergeyIT: та я думал) но пока сеть стоит, то пусть стоит))
<jham> глухой витёк зашёл )
<vladgobelen> JoD[web]_:  http://enotstvo.selfip.org/1148.png вот еще посмотри
<simon1> Подскажите кто знает, где лежит конф. файл со списком частот для Kaffeine?
<JoD[web]_> vladgobelen: я кстати видел плей он линукс но не совсем догоняю как он пашет)
<vladgobelen> JoD[web]_: ну, это просто скрипты для автоматизации установки игр
<vladgobelen> JoD[web]_: Там все просто. Выбираешь игру и жмешь далее.. Только читай что пишут
<JoD[web]_> а ты как игры устанавливаешь? а то я читал что из под вайна ексешные сетапники не вариант запускать
<Henoxek> че это не вариант
<Henoxek> все норм
<vladgobelen> JoD[web]_: Я сначала ставлю кроссовером. Если не получается - смотрю уже чистый вайн или плейонлинукс.
<Henoxek> оно же их в drive_c кладет и нигде не мусорит
<JoD[web]_> чем чем?
<vladgobelen> JoD[web]_: Вайн обычно пишет какого компонента не хватает. Их можно доставить вайнтриксом
<vladgobelen> Henoxek: ага.. и сносится легко) rm -rf ~/.wine && winecfg и у тебя чистый вайн)
<Henoxek> вайн можно в репозитории хранить
<Henoxek> откатываться соответственно
<Henoxek> либо есть специальные ФС с поддержкой откатов
<Henoxek> либо тот же lvm
<vdrandom> а чем тебе не отдельные вайнпрефиксы?
<vdrandom> и отдельные вайны
<Henoxek> ну и так можно, но места больше займет наверное
<vladgobelen> Henoxek: vdrandom: Как раз плейонлинукс и кроссовер используют отдельный вайн для каждой программы.
<vdrandom> если сравнивать с тем, сколько занимает игра, вайн жрёт совсем мелочь
<Henoxek> ну можно значит не велосипедить
<Henoxek> и юзать его
<JoD[web]_> SergeyIT:  у меня просто ноут через вай фай приконнекчен к сети (ставить статик не вариант)
<vdrandom> кроссовер $40 стоит
<Henoxek> cedega еще есть, но хз как она работает
<Henoxek> я так полагаю, у вайна проблема не с ним, а с реализацией dll'ок и ntoskrnl.exe?
<vladgobelen> vdrandom: зато запускает очень хорошо все..
<JoD[web]_> а еще я узнал что опера + юнайти (гнум 3) = унылость
<vladgobelen> vdrandom: ну, не все, но то - что обычным вайном запустить сложно
<vladgobelen> vdrandom: вещь шикарная
<vladgobelen> vdrandom: и кстати, открой для себя рутрекер
<vdrandom> vladgobelen, винда немногим дороже, лол
<vladgobelen> vdrandom: Винда неудобна в использовании
<vdrandom> vladgobelen, как игровая платформа ок
<vladgobelen> vdrandom: Не будешь же ты каждый раз для игры переключаться
<vladgobelen> vdrandom: не.. как раз как игровая неудобна тоже
<watsup> ку
<vladgobelen> vdrandom: я выше приводил примеры
<vladgobelen> vdrandom: разве что для отдельных игр, которые затачивались чисто под МС технологии
<watsup> кто подскажет где в меню настраиваеца эффекты окон?
<watsup> ну чтоб окна плавали, дергались
<watsup> и тд
<vdrandom> ccsm
<Henoxek> <vladgobelen> vdrandom: Не будешь же ты каждый раз для игры переключаться --> надо как-то пробросить видеокарту в виртуализатор
<Henoxek> правда если она одна, какая-то ОС не сможет её юзать
<vdrandom> ребутнуться граздо быстрее, чем компилировать вайн, ковырять настройки и тд
<Henoxek> но можно поставить вторую, это дешевле чем второй комп
<vladgobelen> Henoxek: проще юзать кроссовер
<Henoxek> не все игры пойдут
<vladgobelen> Henoxek: А в некоторых случаях и выгоднее намного..
<Henoxek> вот например avp2: primal hunt пойдет?
<vladgobelen> Henoxek: Так ты во все никогда и не поиграешь
<Henoxek> или просто avp2
<vladgobelen> Henoxek: Да, я недавно играл в новый авп
<Henoxek> авп3?
<vladgobelen> )
<Henoxek> он нетру
<vladgobelen> да не тру =(
<Henoxek> авп2010 или как то так
<vladgobelen> Но пашет идеально
<vdrandom> да ладно
<vdrandom> ок игра :)
<vladgobelen> Henoxek: ради удобства можно чем то и пожертвовать
<Henoxek> не понравилась
<vladgobelen> vdrandom: да дерьмо игра, честное слово.. поиграй во второй
<vdrandom> играл
<Henoxek> хищника вообще извратили
<vladgobelen> Henoxek: и чужого... нужно блин сначала вылазить из дыр, потом атаковать..
<vladgobelen> Henoxek: вообще бред какой то
<vladgobelen> Henoxek: чужому обзор сделали узким >< вообще позорище
<Henoxek> во втором чужим прикольно играть
<Henoxek> а за фрости страшно, если ночью и на макс громкости
<vladgobelen> Henoxek: хехе.. поиграй в тремулус.. сетевая кстати
<vladgobelen> Henoxek: там игра за "чужого" прикольная.. примерно как в АвП2
<Henoxek> говорят есть хороший клон контры
<Henoxek> урбантеррор
<Henoxek> даже нативный под линукс порт есть
<vladgobelen> Henoxek: да.. есть.. такая же фигня, как и контра)
<watsup> фигня
<vladgobelen> ну может не такая тупая
<vladgobelen> Henoxek: но ты всетаки поиграй в tremulous
<Henoxek> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A4%D0%B0%D0%B9%D0%BB:Aliens_classes_-_Tremulous.jpg
<Henoxek> непохожи на ксеноморфов
<vladgobelen> Henoxek: пофигу.. видимо запатентованы ксеноморфы)
<Henoxek> лицехватом в мультиплеере прикольно играть, лулзов много когда игрок захаванный матерится)
<vladgobelen> Henoxek: Сама игра за них шикарная
<vladgobelen> Henoxek: Ну там лицехвата нету, зато есть его аналог.. Мелкая быстрая тварь.. В голову убивает наповал..
<vladgobelen> Henoxek: там главное чтобы координация была хорошая и вестибулярный аппарат))
<Henoxek> крутиться много надо?
<vladgobelen> Henoxek: мало кто по стенам нормально может бегать
<vladgobelen> ты попробуй просто.. игра уникальная
<vladgobelen> в репо должна быть..
<vladgobelen> Henoxek: И серверов много
<watsup> кто может глянуть как компиз запустить?
<JoD[web]> как узнать свой мак адрес??
<JoD[web]> а то мне гугл ток для окошек команду дает(
<Henoxek> JoD[web] ip link show
<vdrandom> JoD[web], ifconfig
<vdrandom> внезапно
<JoD[web]> а какой из них?
<JoD[web]> 1: lo: <LOOPBACK,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 16436 qdisc noqueue state UNKNOWN      link/loopback 00:00:00:00:00:00 brd 00:00:00:00:00:00 2: eth0: <NO-CARRIER,BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP> mtu 1500 qdisc pfifo_fast state DOWN qlen 1000     link/ether 00:24:54:d2:43:9f brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff 3: eth1: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 1500 qdisc pfifo_fast state UP qlen 1000     link/ether 00:1b:b1:4f:cd:3a brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff 4: vboxnet0: <BR
<Henoxek> ну либо 0 либо 1
<JoD[web]> мне на вайфай (бродком)
<vdrandom> а какой тебя интересует?
<Henoxek> а, iwconfig
<JoD[web]> lo        no wireless extensions.  eth0      no wireless extensions.  eth1      IEEE 802.11  Access Point: Not-Associated              Link Quality:5  Signal level:215  Noise level:160           Rx invalid nwid:0  invalid crypt:0  invalid misc:0  vboxnet0  no wireless extensions.  jod@RF710:~$
<JoD[web]> вообще говорит что нету)))
<Henoxek> eth1 проверь
<Henoxek> там же написано что IEEE 802.11
<JoD[web]> я сейчас тут с вафли)) мне нужен мак  этой вафли)
<JoD[web]> что бы в роутере подарить стат айпи для ноута
<Henoxek> o.O зачем
<Henoxek> можно просто выставить статик
<Henoxek> на ноуте
<Henoxek> вряд ли роутер будет маршрутизировать на основе пула выданных IP-адресов
<vdrandom> JoD[web], а рутер разве не показывает маки подключенных девайсов?
<JoD[web]> хм... ща попробую но сомниваюсь)
<JoD[web]> вроде нет) во всяком случае не видел где(
<Henoxek> главное добавить этот ip в исключения на сервере dhcp
<Henoxek> т.е. на роутере
<Henoxek> или вообще выключить dhcp
<JoD[web]> просто я могу для каждого мака свой айпи прставить)
<vladgobelen> JoD[web]: ну например в моем роутере (дир-300) он сам все определяет.. Выбираешь имя компа, он сам мак подставляет
<Henoxek> JoD[web] цель сисадминистрирования - сделать работу наиболее простым способом
<Henoxek> в данном случае статик проще, чем резервирование по маку
<vladgobelen> зачем настраивать то, что не нуждается в настраивании?
<vladgobelen> Henoxek: я сейчас устройство включаю и инет сразу есть.. и адреса какие нужны
<Henoxek> если не хочется включать, надо роутеру сделать интерфейс по APIPA
<Henoxek> 169.254.0.0/16
<Henoxek> думаю должно сработать, если натить оттуда
<Henoxek> в таком случае настройки будет назначать dhcp-клиент согласно zeroconf
<Henoxek> но если так уж хочется статик IP, все равно придется для каждого устройства настраивать резервирование dhcp, что не круто
<vladgobelen> Henoxek: это 10 секунд
<vladgobelen> Henoxek: тыкнул имя компа, роутер сам все подставил..
<Henoxek> сначала надо знать мак
<Henoxek> =)
<vladgobelen> Henoxek: Он сам определяет)
<Henoxek> еще надо зайти на роутер
<Henoxek> он ведь без терминала?
<vladgobelen> сек)
<vladgobelen> Henoxek:  http://enotstvo.selfip.org/1150.png
<vladgobelen> Henoxek: тык "<<" и мак сам поставится)
<Henoxek> почему то у меня png медленно загружаются
<Henoxek> оченна медленно рисуются сверху
<Henoxek> так и должно быьт?
<vladgobelen> наверное потому что он большой)
<Henoxek> тут есть проблемка
<vladgobelen> Henoxek: да.. для такого разрешения это нормально на слабом инете
<Henoxek> ты заходишь на 192.168.0.1
<Henoxek> попробуй зайти туда без задания адреса интерфейса
<vladgobelen> эм.. тоесть?
<vladgobelen> дико извиняюсь, а почему нельзя зайти нормально?
<Henoxek> ну как бэ объяснить
<Henoxek> через какую машину будет заход на роутер делаться?
<vladgobelen> да через какую хочешь
<Henoxek> если есть только ноут с wi-fi
<Henoxek> который еще не настроен
<vladgobelen> а ноуту он автоматом даст новый ip
<vladgobelen> в моем случае это было бы 192.168.0.102
<Henoxek> а ну вот, значит будет просто динамик
<Henoxek> потом можно сменить на статик
<vladgobelen> Да, но заходишь и ставишь чтобы всегда давал этому маку и все
<portos> Всем привет
<portos> Подскажите как узнать какие юзеры есть и какие у них права в proftpd
<vladgobelen> portos: А ты воспользуйся любым гуем к нему
<vladgobelen> там можно создавать, назначать, насколько я помню
<portos> гуем не хочу
<portos> фтп на сервере установлен, а сервер не очень шустрый
<Henoxek> зачем вам proftpd?
<portos> из консоли
<Henoxek> есть же vsftpd
<portos> уже установлен
<portos> что ж сделаю
<vladgobelen> Henoxek: А чем он лучше? фтп вообще впринципе уже не нужен..
<Henoxek> ога, pscp рулит
<portos> битрикс... не дает загружать файлы на сервер больше 15 мб
<portos> нужно залить через фтп
<Henoxek> странно, и не регулируется?
<portos> а какие юзеры и какие права у них, х3
<Henoxek> cat /etc/passwd | grep ftp
<portos> а пароль можно сменить пользователю?
<Henoxek> кому, фтпшному?
<Henoxek> если тому юзеру, от имени которого выполняется процесс, не думаю
<Henoxek> ибо пользователь системный
<Henoxek> а если пароль на аутентификацию на самом сервисе фтп, то должно редактироваться
<Henoxek> обычно учетки для proftpd хранят в mysql
<portos> я так сделал passwd userftp
<user111> всем привет. нужна помощь. росле обновления убунты -всё пропало... загружается до момента запуска иксов , где появляется табличка что..
<portos> все заработало
<user111> убунту использует режим низкого разрешения и мыш с клавиатурой не реагируют
<user111> помогите как-то запустить это дело
<vladgobelen> user111: попробуй нажать ctrl+alt+f1
<vladgobelen> если перейдет в терминал - поставь драйвера на видео
<user111> vladgobelen:  консольном режиме pfgecrftncz cnfhnbrc? yj vsim b rkfdbfnehf yt hf,jnf.n
<user111> *запускается стартикс
<vladgobelen> user111: В консольном переставь видео-драйвера
<user111> но мышь и клавиатура не работают
<vladgobelen> стоп
<vladgobelen> что я несу
<vladgobelen> причем тут видео то..
<vladgobelen> user111: посмотри dmesg на предмет ошибок
<user111> как?
<vladgobelen> не поверишь)
<Staver> ))
<Henoxek> dmesg | less
<The_MEk__> народ, подскажите плз где копать. Ставлю 11.04, втыкаю usb-трубку, которая создаёт в системе устройства возпроизведения и записи звука, лезу в настройки мультимедии там для общения выставляю приоритет на эту трубку как для воспроизведения, так и для
<The_MEk__>  записи. Только потом когда проверяю, для воспроизведения приоритет сохраняется, а для записи нет
<The_MEk__> при этом и сама трубка (в той же ekiga) и аудиосистема в целом работает, не получается только настроить микрофон для скайпа
<The_MEk__> frontend=kde
<user111> ошибки вроде есть http://paste.ubuntu.com/610527/ но что с ними делать ?
<user111> (но эти ишибки я смотрю из под лайсд)
<vladgobelen> кстати  да.. прочитай оригинальный файл
<vladgobelen> file:///var/log/dmesg
<go8765> vladgobelen: http://paste.ubuntu.com/610530/  но я там ничё такого не вижу..
<go8765> это дмесг
<Momoka> у меня звук на убунте пропал, что делать? сначала он работал, потом внезапно исчез.
<vladgobelen> go8765: знаешь что сделай там
<vladgobelen> go8765: cat /dev/input/mice
<vladgobelen> go8765: и мышкой поводи.. если фигня начнет появляться - значит мышь таки работает
<go8765> ещё есть такой эррор при загрузке: init: failed to spawn unreaded main process:unable to execute  directory
<jod[web]> всем снова привет))) у меня проблема при старте файлика (сервера игры) выдает ошибку
<jod[web]> jod@RF710:~/minecraft-server$ java -Xmx1024M -Xms1024M -jar minecraft_server.jar nogui [Lmp;@1999f91c 146 recipes [Lmp;@1999f91c 16 achievements 2011-05-20 12:47:19 [INFO] Starting minecraft server version Beta 1.5_02 2011-05-20 12:47:19 [INFO] Loading properties 2011-05-20 12:47:19 [INFO] Starting Minecraft server on *:25565 2011-05-20 12:47:19 [WARNING] **** FAILED TO BIND TO PORT! 2011-05-20 12:47:19 [WARNING] The exception wa
<jod[web]> кто меня спасет?(
<[v-8]_jupiter> FAILED TO BIND TO PORT!
<Momoka> порт занят кажется
<go8765> есть у меня подозрение что придется переставлять ось...
<[v-8]_jupiter> go8765: ого прям как в винде оже os переставляете)
<go8765> [v-8]_jupiter: какие есть идеи ?
<jod[web]> та ну) я понимаю что порт) но он не занят!( и я не знаю что делать (стоит роутер порты не открывал)
<vladgobelen> go8765: В убунту это часто нужно и является самым оптимальным выходом.. При выходе нового релиза 80% предпочитают переставить.
<go8765> не очень радует... но видимо придётся..(
<jod[web]> как открыть любой другой порт?
<jod[web]> и какой посоветуете?
<The_MEk> открывай все подряд
<Momoka> у меня звук на убунте пропал, что делать? сначала он работал, потом внезапно исчез.
<Momoka> помогите
<go8765> какой дистр посоветуете с опенбоксом ? хубунту+ коробка?
<The_MEk> ребут пробовал?
<The_MEk> Momoka: ребут пробовал?
<Momoka> да
<Momoka> не помогает
<go8765> Momoka: gnome-alsamixer в терминале и провверь галочки
<victor0000>  jod[web]: sudo lsof | grep 25565
<Momoka> Программа 'gnome-alsamixer' на данный момент не установлена.
<victor0000> Momoka: терминал alsamixer
<Henoxek> с опенбоксом арч неплохой наверное
<Momoka> что то вышло
<Henoxek> go8765
<go8765> Momoka: поставь попробуй
<jod[web]> victor0000: У МЕНЯ ЕГО ЯВА СЛУШАЕТ... КАК ОФНУТЬ?
<jod[web]> сори за капс)
<victor0000> Momoka: терминал sudo killall pulseaudio && alsamixer
<go8765> Henoxek: арчь - это дебри для меня - мне попроще чёнить . а хубунту + коробка, не?
<jod[web]> go8765:  а чем те убунту плох*
<jod[web]> ?
<go8765> Henoxek: а вообще идеальный вариант-запустить то что стоит)
<go8765> jod[web]: у меня слабый комп
<Henoxek> арч проще некуда поставить
<Henoxek> инсталлятор псевдографический есть
<Henoxek> а ставить опенбокс одной командой, pacman -S openbox
<Henoxek> или как то так
<victor0000> jod[web]: killall <именапрограмма>
<go8765> jod[web]: оперативки, 1.8 проч
<go8765> *ubu
<go8765> *гиг
<Henoxek> и вооще опенбокс же сам по себе непрост в конфигурировании
<vdrandom> лол
<go8765> Henoxek: там почти для всего гуёвины есть (кроме хоткеев)
<vdrandom> он простой
<vdrandom> только к xml привыкни
<go8765> может мне моё старьё ктонить поможет запустить ?
<Henoxek> xml не human-readable формат по идее
<Momoka> проигрыватель влк тупить начало
<jod[web]> а никто не знает у роутера гетнет где настривать порты?
<Henoxek> поэтому после утилит может быть трудно править
<Henoxek> вот если бы yaml
<Momoka> не выключается и систему грузит (
<go8765> Momoka: ты проверил гном-альсамикшер?
<vdrandom> Henoxek, нормально. Один раз напрячься и сконфигурировать
<vdrandom> а дальше не париться
<Momoka> да
<Henoxek> гг
<Momoka> там что смотреть?
<Henoxek> так арч установить это фигня в любом случае
<vdrandom> хотя если надо чего-нибудь с конфигом попроще - fluxbox или pekwm
<Henoxek> по сравнению с тонкой настройкой опенбокса
<Momoka> какие то индикаторы вышли
<go8765> Momoka: галочки на mute нигде не стоят ?
<Momoka> нет
<go8765> ну тогда не знаю. а до этого что делал ?
<victor0000> jod[web]: браузер настроить роутер из модем
<vdrandom> Henoxek, там есть пошаговая инструкция
<vdrandom> просто читаешь и всё по порядку делаешь
<jod[web]> эмм... а кто в сетях розбирается?) а то у меня все подключения к роутеру работают в режиме бридж (по идее все порты открыты же?)
<Momoka> запустил влк и хотел проиграть музыку, сначала играла потом заело и звук пропал
<go8765> да ладно... гуем там всё можно натроить кроме хоткеев
<victor0000>  jod[web]: да
<jod[web]> хм))  у мя торенты не пашут(
<go8765> vladgobelen: ты тут ещё ?
<vladgobelen> практически нет.. сервер л2с1 включили)(
<victor0000>  jod[web]: модем надо отключать НАТ и ДХКП и ФИРЕФАЛЛ
<go8765> как можно оменить последние изменения синаптика ?
<vladgobelen> вручную
<go8765> эт я понял
<jod[web]> victor0000:  так вроде все пашет) кроме торрентов)
<go8765> где посмотреть список пакетов ?
<go8765> vladgobelen: где посмотреть список пакетов ?
<vdrandom> go8765, man aptitude
<vladgobelen> go8765: хмм.. почитай да справку по апту.. я уже и не помню
<victor0000> go8765: aptitude search .
<go8765> ну ладно .. ок спс... попробую отключить репы нати и переустановить все пакеты новые...
<go8765> хотя по-моемому уже проще ось переставить..
<go8765> несзнаю чё делать...
<Henoxek> "дхкп"?? "фирефалл"? o.O
<go8765> а в убунту можно выбрать окружение гкоме гнома при установке?
<go8765> *гнома
<Henoxek> вроде unity все равно поставится
<go8765> *кроме
<Henoxek> а, кроме
<victor0000> Henoxek: не убунту, а модем
<Henoxek> kubuntu, xubuntu и т.д.
<go8765> у меня диск с 10.10) только
<Henoxek> ну так снеси гном
<Henoxek> и поставь kde
<Henoxek> или что там нужно
<go8765> у меня диск только с убунту) там типа как в мндриве нет выбора окружения?
<Henoxek> ...
<Henoxek> после установки можно почистить от ненужных пакетов
<Henoxek> man aptitude же
<go8765> проще тогда уже с минимал инсталл ставить..
<victor0000> go8765: зачем
<go8765> что зачем?
<Henoxek> когда aptitude будет скачивать пакеты через p2p, а не через http/ftp??
<go8765> зачем мне минимал инсталл?
<victor0000> go8765: кто там?
<Henoxek> хотя скачивает конечно не он а wget, но все же
<go8765> то есть будет та же убунта?
<go8765> только скачанная миниминсталом?
<Henoxek> freebsd ставь
<go8765> и чё?
<go8765> в чём отличие?
<go8765> точнее преимущества?
<Henoxek> а там фаерволы хорошие
<go8765> я с ними всё-равно работать не умею
<vladgobelen> go8765: он шутит
<go8765> дык может кто всё-таки подскажет как запустить мою поломанную старушку?
<Henoxek> если старушка, то надо ставить debian
<go8765> я имею ввиду, что ог простояла где-то и испытала на себе пару революций)
<go8765> *год
<go8765> походу - не сегодня...
<go8765> а если в листе реп закоментить нати, а потом в консольном режиме проверить обновления - оно поставит назад родные пакеты?
<Henoxek> наврядли
<_TomFarr_> go8765,  для возврата предыдущего состояния есть только бекапы.
<admin-skif-biz> народ, а вот если подключил мобилу как модем, в мобиле значок соединения и все как положено появилось, но в убунте в списке доступных соединений проводные так и не появились.. куда пинать?
<_TomFarr_> можно обновиться но назад вернуться нельзя
<_TomFarr_> admin-skif-biz,  ppptp
<Henoxek> go8765 осиль lvm snapshots и обновляться станет легче)
<Henoxek> точнее откатываться в случае чего
<_TomFarr_> Как обычный модем нужно испльзовать, набирать номер и все такое
<admin-skif-biz> нее.. вроде не так
<_TomFarr_> главное что бы как устройство нашлось, а там можно хоть chat делать
<_TomFarr_> он как прямое соеденение точно не будет
<admin-skif-biz> да пару дней назад как-то удалось запустить..
<admin-skif-biz> при подключении мобилы появилось еще одно соединение в аплете верхнем.
<svmudrik> Hi All!
<_TomFarr_> Яндекс предлагает посетителя за 3-10 долларов, гугл тогот же посетителя предлагает за 7-10 рублей... ребята не ведитесь на палитику Я.ру слушайте реп - http://bit.ly/lqOGvM
<go8765> а почеу убунта может перестать выходить в сеть?
<Henoxek> яндекс ценит посетителей )
<go8765> у меня при попытке в линкс ввести гугл.ком - пишет что хост не найден
<Henoxek> go8765 ping 8.8.8.8
<Henoxek> затем если пинг идет, cat /etc/resolv.conf
<go8765> что это даст?
<go8765> а во втором файле что должно быть ?
<Henoxek> dns-серверы к которым делать запрос
<go8765> просто что бы я по 100 раз не ребутался..
<Henoxek> у меня прописано nameserver 127.0.0.1, это локальный кэширующий днс
<Henoxek> а ты можешь прописать 8.8.8.8 туда или провайдерский днс
<go8765> если модем в режиме роутера и там прописаны днс - это влияет ?
<Henoxek> только сначала пинг сделай, чтобы убедиться, что IP пакеты вообще доходят
<Henoxek> это наверное параметры которые он сообщает по dhcp
<vdrandom> host not found => проблемы с DNS
<go8765> синдромы при апдйте выглядят так http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=129492.0
<vdrandom> go8765, начни с проверки доступности маршрутизатора
<vdrandom> пингани или зайди на веб-морду
<vdrandom> если работает, значит косяки уже на уровне последнего.
<Henoxek> да сделай ты наконец cat /etc/resolv.conf
<go8765> если он из винды работает и из лайв сиди тоже...
<Henoxek> это ж не rm -rf ~/*
<vdrandom> а что нетворк-менеджер?
<go8765> просто мне ребутаться надо- потому я пытаюсь расспросить сначала(
<vdrandom> зачем resolv.conf, это же ересь в убунте :)
<Henoxek> vdrandom, старый, проверенный способ
<vdrandom> а они конфликтовать, случаем, не будут?
<go8765> ладн.  я тогда пошёл ребутаться
<Henoxek> конфликтовать с чем?
<Henoxek> network-manager'ом?
<Henoxek> оно не нужно.
<Magik> !u
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='u'
<vdrandom> что не нужно? :)
<uvvtu> ну всем типа привет
<_TomFarr_> !android
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='android'
<kenshin> Привет всем
<kenshin> Помогите с выбором
<rapidsp> так в 2012 м же
<kenshin> тут есть живые?
<Henoxek> rand - лучший выбиратель )
<uvvtu> нет
<kenshin> ну вот
 * uvvtu стал зомби
<Henoxek> зомба?
<uvvtu> да
<Henoxek> он же умер вроде
<uvvtu> virtualbox запускал кто нить
<kenshin> скажите товарищи
<kenshin> нужно поднять сервер с AD  какую версию Ubu нужно использовать
<uvvtu> сервер
<uvvtu> фрибсд
<kenshin> на Ubunte не поднять?
<uvvtu> все можно
<Henoxek> uvvtu запускал
<kenshin> Я думал на ней все можно
<Henoxek> сервер с AD лучше поднимать под win server 2k3+
<kenshin> нет
<Henoxek> иначе это извращение какое-то
<kenshin> это уг
<Henoxek> зато стабильнее
<uvvtu> Не удалось создать директорию машины freebsd в родительском каталоге /root/VirtualBox VMs.
<kenshin> тут стоит win 2003R2
<Escsun> Привет всем
<uvvtu> ничего сделать не могу
<Momoka> при ребутах, в настройках звука, появляется имя звукового драйвера, то исчезает, просто появляется "Имитация выхода"
<kenshin> И вот что я скажу
<kenshin> ничего хорошего!
<rapidsp> не AD а ldap наверн?
<kenshin> Active Dirictory
<vdrandom> uvvtu, а как ты его запускаешь?
<kenshin> Я слышал есть UBUNTU Server кто знаком с ним
<uvvtu> просто через меню
<uvvtu> и права на папку дал
<uvvtu> и в группу себя возвел
<vdrandom> там в настройках есть
<vdrandom> где хранить файлы виртмашин
<vdrandom> kenshin, что интересует?
<raf> я с убунту сервером знаком
<raf> стоит 6 или 7 штук
<Henoxek> а зачем запускать virtualbox от рута?
<vdrandom> ну хочется человеку
<vdrandom> алсо
<vdrandom> может, у него настройки кривые, и туда указывают
<kenshin> реально на нем поднять домен 20-30 компов
<raf> реально на чем угодно
<Henoxek> домен на 20 компов вряд ли вообще нужен
<Henoxek> хотя.. все зависит от структуры сети
<raf> тоже согласен
<Henoxek> если она плоская, домен вообще не нужен
<Henoxek> другое дело если есть много разных администраторов в филиалах
<kenshin> что значит плоская?
<Henoxek> плоская - один единственный администратор
<Henoxek> и офис
<uvvtu> все сделал
<Henoxek> ну точнее офисный комплекс
<kenshin> не тиут толпа
<uvvtu> в настройках все поменял и заработало
<Henoxek> зачем на 20 компов более одного админа?
<kenshin> тут все сложно сам сервер в другом месте
<vdrandom> а кто-нибудь ещё ловил в мейл письма про акции газпрома от знакомых емейлов?
<kenshin> много ньюансов
<Henoxek> для AD желательно нахождение как минимум одного контроллера в одном сайте с сетью
<Henoxek> иначе по медленному каналу будет очень медленно работать
<kenshin> канал тут норм
<kenshin> до 100
<Henoxek> на 20 машин?
<Henoxek> гигабит предпочтительнее был бы
<kenshin> провайдер не дает пока
<kenshin> говорит мы не умеем
<kenshin> :-D
<kenshin> и денег нету
<Henoxek> на винды-то нашлись? )
<kenshin> а компы все без инета
<Henoxek> есть какая-то служба каталогов в калькулейте
<kenshin> ну это было когда
<Henoxek> дали бы хоть каждому по 64 кбита)
<Henoxek> или 64 кбита на отдел
<kenshin> зачем
<Henoxek> плохо же без инета на работе
<kenshin> тут палитика такая
<kenshin> только ася по протокуло
<Henoxek> гг
<kenshin> вот вот
<Henoxek> джаббер локальный не катит?
<Henoxek> зачем гнать трафик через внешку?
<kenshin> ахаххахаха
<Henoxek> самое то главное, что настроить ejabberd очень просто
<vdrandom> openfire
<vdrandom> ;)
<kenshin> так им как раз jaber и не нужен
<kenshin> там ихних друзей нету
<kenshin> и к стати внешнека тоже нету
<kenshin> \
<kenshin> DynDNS
<Henoxek> а
<kenshin> okfr gjkysq
<kenshin> шлак полный
<kenshin> я пришол в это компанию и в шоке от того как тут все организовали
<raf> не боись не только у вас там так =)
<Henoxek> надо было при трудоустройстве узнать как и что
<raf> у меня тоже тут свои заморочки
<kenshin> )))
<Henoxek> и искать другое место)
<raf> да лан, главное чтоб платили
<kenshin> так беда в том что они сами не вкурсе
<kenshin> я тут был ваще в осадке
<Henoxek> не думаю что там шибко много платят
<Henoxek> если даже не могут позволить инет для сотрудников
<Henoxek> =)
<kenshin> 25
<kenshin> тут инет от 10к и выше
<SergeyIT> kenshin, так это нормально
<raf> ну если ты не саморазвиваться шел ) а зарабатывать )
<kenshin> ну мне им не удаеться обяснить это
<kenshin> и то и другое
<go87> я так и не понял как прописать в resolv.conf адрес модема. модем пингуется. и при загрузки увидел кучу сообщений :init про ошибки запустить всё в т.ч гдм
<go87> *точнее - я его прописал вроде, но не помогло
<Henoxek> нормально это 40 же)
<chapt> а как прописал?
<kenshin> о может кто знает
<SethWanderer> привет всем, посоветуйте виртуальный сидиром, в центре приложений ubuntu найти пока не получилось найти нечего подходящего видать я названия незнаю
<Escsun> SethWanderer, то есть?)
<chapt> go87: nameserver  - айпи_модема?
<go87> внизу добавил 127.0.0.1
<Henoxek> штуку типа daemon tools?
<SethWanderer> Escsun: ну к примеру есть у меня образ как его смонтировать, хотя я не знаю какой образ так как он вшит в флешку модем мегафона
<Henoxek> mount
<SethWanderer> Henoxek: да типо того
<Henoxek> создаешь директорию
<go87> если поставить новую убунту рядом со старой - это сильно плохо будет? а то я уже замучался с этими настройками...
<Henoxek> и монтируешь образ через mount
<Aceler> SethWanderer: Gmountiso
<Escsun> SethWanderer, mount -o loop file.iso /media/папка
<chapt> go87: то есть в resolv.conf  у тебя запись namesrver 127.0.0.1 ?
<SethWanderer> всем спасибо сейчас попробую
<kenshin> стоит windows с одним хардом для  обмена, но почемуто больше 10 человек зайти на него  немогут
<SethWanderer> kenshin: как то я это решал когда то на ХР
<Henoxek> там в настройках есть ограничение
<Henoxek> либо ограничение стека
<go87> chapt: если из под винды его посмотреть, то но показывает # Generated by Connection Manager
<go87> 127.0.0.1
<kenshin> там я указзал 20 а он меняет на 10
<Henoxek> go87 dig @127.0.0.1 www.yandex.ru сделай
<go87> Henoxek: мне опять для этого ребутаться надо...(
<Henoxek> гг
<chapt> а там разве не namesrver адрес_днс_сервера_в_данном_случае_модема должен быть?
<go87> и оно скорее всего напишет что то типа - неполучилось...
<Henoxek> проще было не настраивать роутер в режиме бриджа
<chapt> а зачем ребутаться?
<go87> он  у меня в режиме роутера настроен
<Henoxek> go87 а как роутер выходит в инет?
<chapt> вроде как настройки сети sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Henoxek> pptp?
<Escsun> SethWanderer, от рута забыл добавить
<go87> Henoxek: ppoe
<kenshin> pppoe
<kenshin> не суть
<go87> chapt: я из под винды сейчас
<Henoxek> ну попробуй nameserver 8.8.8.8
<go87> потому и ребутаться надо
<Henoxek> вместо 127.0.0.1
<Henoxek> это гугловский днс, потом можно будет переправить
<go87> пингуется только 127.
<go87> а 8.8.8.8 пишет на англичком как-то uncreaseble adress
<Henoxek> дефолтный маршрут на роутера прописан?
<go87> или какое-то похожее слово
<go87> Henoxek: это проблема не роутера, а убунты, причём той которая стоит у меня ... потому что с лайв сиди заходит.. это после обновления всё началось. я сейчас из этого роутера из винды вышел в нет
<Henoxek> так я и говорю про убунту
<go87> а..тогда я не вкурсе как ответить на вопрос...
<Henoxek> ip route show
<chapt> go87: тебе как бы намекают, в убунте route  прописать )
<Henoxek> там должно быть default via ip роутера
<go87> это мне ребутаться для этого надо?)
<Henoxek> chapt утилиты arp, ifconfig и route устарели)
<Henoxek> пакет iproute2 рулит
<chapt> Henoxek:  не спорю
<go87> ладн. скажите если я рядом со стоящей убунтой поставлю новую - это сильно плохо будет?
<chapt> Henoxek:  хотя я до сих пор ifconfig  пользую )
<go87> а то я устаны для каждой команды ребутаться..
<chapt> go87: работать будет
<Henoxek> go87 а толку? в новой также надо будет настраивать инет
<go87> то что работать будет-это я надеюсь, а вот долго ли ?
<Henoxek> и надо свободный раздел под неё
<go87> Henoxek: нет
<Henoxek> :)
<go87> у меня после обновления она вообще не запускается нормально + инет отвалилися
<Henoxek> принесешь в жертву венду?
<go87> у меня пару гигов свободных есть - на систему должно хватить - а потом примонтирую старый хом
<go87> сколько надо под систему без хома?
<go87> */home
<go87> 8 гигов хватит?
<kenshin> угу
<kenshin> там меньше
<StealthVipera> всем привет!
<go87> я и на потом имею ввиду
<kenshin> ку
<kenshin> тоже хватит
<go87> ну тогда я пошёл
<kenshin> куда?
<go87> ставить
<[v-8]_jupiter> А вы все мучаетесь с разделами размерами
<[v-8]_jupiter> используейте lvm2
<[v-8]_jupiter> НАмного удобней
<[v-8]_jupiter> налету менять размеры
<kenshin> корректно?
<kenshin> без потерь?
<[v-8]_jupiter> конечно
<[v-8]_jupiter> Добавил новый винт внес в группу и играйся дальше с разделами)
<Henoxek> [v-8]_jupiter lvm умеет ускорять дисковую систему ценой надежности?
<Henoxek> по типу raid0
<Henoxek> или таки надо поднимать raid 0 и поверх него делать lvm?
<User600[web]> ребят, не подскажете как получить точку монтирования флешки(на которой один fat раздел), зная uuid раздела?
<StealthVipera> кто может помоч. я установил xubuntu на семный жоский диск, если его подключаю к другим компам то там не видны внутринее розделы
<StealthVipera> + даже те которые на семном в NTFS
<chapt> User600[web]:  sudo fdisk -l?
<chapt> StealthVipera: тебе чтобы увидеть диски их примонтирвоать сначало надо
<Henoxek> лолшто нет
<StealthVipera> как их не видно в проводнике
<Henoxek> диски в /dev
<chapt> StealthVipera: не поверишь, но просмотреть список можно той же командой sudo fdisk -l ))
<StealthVipera> а как смонтировать?
<chapt> Henoxek:  согласен, выразился некорректно, содержимое дисков
<Henoxek> если один раздел, то проще всего глянуть ls /dev | grep sd
<chapt> StealthVipera: man mount
<StealthVipera> спс
<chapt> дык он говорил вроде как много дисков
<Escsun> StealthVipera, все так же sudo mount /dev/sd* /media/куда_нить_сюда
<Henoxek> ну дисков много
<Henoxek> но на флешке один раздел
<Escsun> StealthVipera, там где * там нужный диск
<StealthVipera> <Escsun> спс
<Escsun> StealthVipera, ls /dev | grep sd
<User600[web]> sudo fdisk -l мне вернет только ссылку на раздел в /dev(тогда проще readlink взять  и посмотреть /dev/disk/by-uuid/мой уид)
<Escsun> StealthVipera, как писали выше)
<User600[web]> а мне куда смонтирован надо
<Henoxek> mount без аргументов
<Henoxek> покажет смонтированные
<Henoxek> по идее uuid где-то на диске должен быть записан
<chapt>  Henoxek:  а по маунту разве uuid  показывается?
<User600[web]> <Henoxek> а попроще никак, а то мне в скрипте надо и sed/awk я не умею(
<Henoxek> http://www.linux.org.ru/forum/admin/3496533
<Henoxek> blkid
<Henoxek> загуглено с первой попытки по запросу "узнать uuid"
<Henoxek> а потом конечно mount | grep
<User600[web]> да я знаю uuid, мне нада узнать куда смнотирован том с таким uuid
<Henoxek> ну так...
<User600[web]> ок, видимо проше никак)
<Henoxek> blkid | grep uuid
<Henoxek> это вернет строку вида /dev/sdX UUID="..." ...
<Henoxek> а, двоеточие после X
<Henoxek> без sed/awk скриптинг на sh чуть менее чем нереален
<Henoxek> но есть пхп и питоны
<Henoxek> и не забывай, что смонтирован диск может быть на более чем одну точку
<Henoxek> и скрипт должен это учитывать
<User600[web]> вот я и пересел на питончик, а тут приперло на баше)
<User600[web]> ок
<Momoka> Слава гуглу ))
<Henoxek> http://www.nsa.gov/ia/_files/os/redhat/rhel5-guide-i731.pdf
<Henoxek> руководство АНБ по конфигурированию red hat enterprise
<StealthVipera> так у меня чуть не вышло я смонтировал роздел прям в медиа как розмонтировать?
<Escsun> StealthVipera, sudo umount /media
<StealthVipera> спс
<Escsun> StealthVipera, просто создай папки в /media
<Escsun> StealthVipera, например sudo mkdir /media/data
<StealthVipera> <Escsun> cпс
<StealthVipera> ето уже понял
<StealthVipera> тут потренировался, иду за другой комп, попробую, СПС за ответы
<buht55> Привет всем
<buht55> Кто там говорил, что у меня не получится с телефона магнитный замок на двери в серверную открывать?
<buht55> Получилось!! Всего-то подключение по ssh к серваку и одна команда внутри) Надо теперь виджет на андроид написать чтоб все это в один клик было)
<nexusreglog> лол, сам думал на тем чтобы запилть себе электронный замок с управлением по ком порту
<nexusreglog> как-раз чтобы с телефона открыть можно было
<StealthVipera> Ок, с етим розобрался, а можно так, что б сбоку в файл-менеджере показало их?
<User600[web]> http://is.gd/c9rlOf -- окончательно убедился в надобности знания awk/sed/grep )
<paul3> как сделать фон weechat'а чёрным? :)
<Escsun> paul3, иногда не от вичата зависит
<Escsun> paul3, зависит в основном от терминала
<paul3> Escsun, а, нуда, он такой же.. Тогда как в терминале сделать? :):)
<Escsun> paul3, зависит от терминала
<paul3> у меня 11,04. встроенный
<Escsun> paul3, ну, а де тогда какая?)
<Escsun> paul3, в гноме, хфсе, кде свои терминалы )
<paul3> гном)
<lexsmooth> Подскажите люди добрые) при установке playonlinux аптом, в консоле открывается такая вот хрень http://i024.radikal.ru/1105/03/b1348d4bb53b.jpg
<lexsmooth> но при этом принять немогу, ок ненажимается, просто можно листать и читать
<san4o> lexsmooth: tab потом ентер
<Escsun> paul3, там же все просто в настройках же
<buht55> nexusreglog, я к флопаку подключил)
<lexsmooth> да пробовал
<lexsmooth> немогу нажать и все
<buht55> прада тут же был обнаружен баг - при выключении компа дверь открывается)
<nexusreglog> а еще нужна резетка управляемая от компа будет
<nexusreglog> чтоб чайник включать по пути домой)
<buht55> есть такое, могу дать ссылку
<buht55> правда там с помощью lpt
<nexusreglog> да я знаю и где взять и как самому запилить
<chapt> buht55:  а после флопака на что идет на буффер? через микрухи ттл уровня?
<nexusreglog> руки дойдут может как-нибудь
<buht55> chapt, тут все проще) я припаял один провод к ноге диода, второй на корпус
<nexusreglog> )
<buht55> при обращении к флоппаку они замыкаются
<buht55> nexusreglog, насчет чайника тоже думал, но там надо высчитывать примерное время закипания воды(если делать релюшку на кнопку чайника)
<buht55> через розетку вообще хз как
<buht55> да и контролировать количество воды тяжко
<victor0000> кому интерес моунт, не было смонтировать то надо ))
<victor0000> mount | awk '{print $1}' |  grep "/*/"|grep -v loop >/tmp/diskm;ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid | grep /s | awk '{print $NF}' | sed 's/..\/../\/dev/g' > /tmp/diskuuid; cat /tmp/diskuuid| grep -v -f /tmp/diskm | while read a;do echo "sudo mkdir -p /media$a";echo "sudo mount $a /media$a";done
<nexusreglog> buht55: это не сложно, главное надо запилить контроль за уровнем воды
 * chapt  посыпал голову пеплом и свалил в монастырь
<nexusreglog> хотя годные чайники без воды не включаются
<buht55> кофеварку такую встречал, а чайников пока нет
<buht55> а покупать ради фана дорогой чайник с контролем воды имхо глупо
<chapt> ну контролировать уровень воды только через датчики веса приходит на ум
<buht55> только что в голову пришел еще один способ
<chapt> хотя можно что то типо поплавка сделать
<buht55> 2 контакта, один внизу, второй на уровне минимума
<buht55> если вода есть, контакты замыкаются
<buht55> правда надо запаять хорошо чтоб вода не вылилась)
<kenshin> напоминает систему охлаждения
<kenshin> ризинки подложить
<chapt> я думал два электрода, между которыми скользит поплавок с пластиной, если вода есть - электроды замкнуты, если нет - разомкнуты, а если электроды сделать резистивными, то по силе протекающего тока можно даже уровень воды более менее точно  определять
<buht55> вопрос в том, какого они размера будут? надо ж встраивать в эту прорезь, где уровень воды показывает
<kenshin> тык зачем их делать резиновыми
<buht55> кстати щас попробовал замкнуть цэшкой 2 контакта через воду - не прошло =(
<chapt>  buht55:  а ты в воду соли добавь )))
<kenshin> ахахха
<buht55> :-D
<buht55> соленый кофе.. ммм... мсье гурман)
<kenshin> и струшки от гвоздей
<kenshin> вот это рецепт
<chapt> ну а если серьезно. то чистая водая по химии это как бы диэлектрик
<kenshin> сверху воды положи металическую пластину
<chapt> поэтому и предлагал поплавок с пластиной
<kenshin> каторая как раз и будет замыкать
<kenshin> в зависимости от уровня диодов
<buht55> я немного не понял насчет пластины
<buht55> нарисуй? :)
<kenshin> а сами замыкающие контакты продеть с ризиной что бы небыло течи
<chapt> две металлические штанги- на них одет поплавок (пробковое дерево, опускаются в воду - на минимальном уровне на штанги нанесен диэлектрик сверху поплавка наклеена металлическая пластина, которая замыкает эти штанги
<kenshin> ну это все на словах , а вот как сделать думать нуно
<kenshin> какой сосуд
<buht55> chapt, ну получается, обе эти штанги вверху, так?
<buht55> ||
<buht55> _ - поплавок
<chapt> ага, опускаются в воду сверху
<chapt> да - рисуешь правильно
<buht55> получается, их на определенном уровне надо ставить
<buht55> на минимальном *
<buht55> то есть если поплавок замкнул - значит минимум уже есть
<buht55> но тогда ты уже уровень воды определить не сможешь
<buht55> только будеан - тру или фолс)
<buht55> булеан *   то есть есть минимум или нет
<chapt> угу
<SergeyIT> чего изобретаете?
<chapt> есть правда второй вариант
<chapt> штанги не металлические и резистивные
<chapt> соответственно чем больше воды тем меньше сопротивление - как переменный резистор
<chapt> но чтобы это счастье обработать получается АЦП надо ставить
<chapt> SergeyIT: прибор для измерения воды в чайнике
<buht55> ну для нашей задачи достаточно и этого метода
<chapt> buht55: правда можно и без ацп обойтись
<buht55> у нас ведь что? цепи замкнулась - чайник можно включать
<chapt> ну в принципе да
<buht55> а количество воды сверху нас не интересует, мы ведь эгоисты)))
<buht55> если один в серверной живешь - на минималку можно ставить, если вдвоем - чуть повыше
<SergeyIT> магнит в поплавке и геркон
<buht55> это тоже идея, но уже мудрить придется)
 * buht55 играется с дверью, открывает-закрывает с телефона
 * buht55 мерзко хихикает
<buht55> у меня еще идея возникла)) только она труднодостижима) надо чтоб магнитов было 2 - один на косяке, второй на двери
<buht55> и еще камера снаружи
<buht55> постучали, ты посмотрел, кто - нажал на кнопку, один магнит полярность сменил вместо выключения и плохому человеку ррраз по балде дверью
<buht55> а потом такой выходишь и говоришь "Ой :("
<Jod[web]> всем гутен таг) тут есть те кто играет в варик (не ВоВ) а то у меня при старте игра падает (в вайне)
<buht55> я под вайном пока долько в дьяблу играл)
<Jod[web]> у меня вылетает((\
<buht55> хз, у меня без проблем запустилось с первого раза, причем на нетбуке
<Henoxek> сколько примерно стоит работа дизайнера по созданию в гимпе/фотошопе макета сайта?
<el_doggy[14]> не играй в доту
<Henoxek> без особых понтов
<Henoxek> $100 или ниже?
<buht55> без особых понтов со слов заказчика или со слов дизайнера
<Henoxek> нужен хоть какой-то ориентир
<buht55> ? а то мне тут один товарисч позвонил, грит надо сайт сделать, простую визитку
<buht55> ну только там пусть будет каталог, гостевая книга, смс-сервис и интернет магазин
<buht55> естессно, интеграция платежных систем
<buht55> да я и не тороплюсь, грит особо, дней за 5 управишься? это ж не сложно?
<Henoxek> гг
<Henoxek> не похоже на визитку
<Jod[web]> ну что никто не поможет?
<buht55> Henoxek, за ориентиром сходи куданить на free-lance.ru, там можно примеров посмотреть
<Henoxek> ок, сделаю
<Henoxek> Jod[web], frozen throne?
<Henoxek> directx поставь
<Jod[web]> да ( падает(
<Henoxek> возможно у тебя старый вайновский
<Jod[web]> ставил
<Jod[web]> стоит
<Henoxek> directx 8.1 юзает варик
<Henoxek> не 9
<Jod[web]> как?
<Henoxek> в winetricks можно ставить dx8
<kenshin> так а толку в 9 входят библиотеки 8
<vladgobelen> Jod[web]: wine ***.exe -opengl
<nexusreglog> подскажите куда копнуть, есть интернет pppoe и скрипт, котрый запускается по крону каждые 5 минут
<nexusreglog> проверяет текущий ip и переазпускает фаервол с раздачей интернета если ip изменился
<Henoxek> Jod[web] какая ошибка тогда выскакивает?
<vladgobelen> Jod[web]: Не юзай директх. Поставь флаг опенгл
<Henoxek> у меня все работает
<victor0000> nexusreglog: sleep
<Henoxek> vladgobelen вы не знали, что -opengl это стаб? )
<Henoxek> близзард не добавило поддержки
<Henoxek> так что флаг как мертвый, что есть что нет
<nexusreglog> так вот, после ребута все запускается, но интернет не раздается
<vladgobelen> Henoxek: да мне пофигу) с ним оно работает
<Henoxek> оно должно работать и без него
<nexusreglog> спасает только реконнект pppoe
<vladgobelen> Henoxek: А без него нет\
<Henoxek> странно
<Jod[web]> какой флаг?
<Henoxek> умвр
<vladgobelen> Henoxek: Кстати вов так же.. Но там опенгл есть
<nexusreglog> хотя на шлюзе есть интернет
<victor0000> nexusreglog: cat /var/log/syslog | grep pppd
<Jod[web]> http://pastebin.com/L1wcsac3 вот ошибка
<Jod[web]> народ
<AndreX> Jod[web], а у тебя дрова стоят?
<AndreX> Jod[web], (так навсякий случай) http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=12203.0
<go8765432> такой вопрос: есть файл запуска, который принадлежит мне и моей группе, но при попытке сделать его исполняемым-галочка сама исчезает - как сделать его исполняемым?
<AndreX> chmod +x файл -так попробуй
<go8765432> спс. там проблема была в том что файл был на внешнем харде-я перенёс его в хом и права стали
<JoD[web]> ребят как полностью снести вайн и установить последний?
<AndreX> sudo aptitude purge wine
<AndreX> http://www.winehq.org/download/ubuntu
<Henoxek> JoD[web] на всякий случай после purge удали ~/.wine
<|Amblnb|> Всем ку! Кто знает галерею с поддержкой свг?
<victor0000> свг?
<victor0000> |Amblnb|
<|Amblnb|> Ну хочу на форум выложить рисунок, форум свг непризнаёт, а хотелось бы чтоб было видно и при этом не перегонять формат. Например превью в жепег а картинка в пнг
<|Amblnb|> и википедию для этого нельзя использовать
<victor0000> |Amblnb|: convert f.swg f.png
<|Amblnb|> как конвертировать я знаю, но это непоможет рисунку стать доступным а свг формате
<|Amblnb|> *в
<JoD[web]> люди какую версию вайна ставить лучше всего?
<|Amblnb|> Стабильную
<JoD[web]> ну это логично) а какую?(
<Henoxek> она должна быть помечена
<Henoxek> latest stable
<JoD[web]> ну а с реп как?
<|Amblnb|> у меня стоит 1,2,2
<|Amblnb|> какая незнаю
<Henoxek> http://www.winehq.org/download/ubuntu
<Henoxek> там же написано все
<Henoxek> To install the older, stable Wine 1.2 version, click this link to install the wine1.2 package.
<JoD[web]> все работает?
<vladgobelen> Jod[web]: Последнюю
<|Amblnb|> нет, вирусы неидут, и какойто бар на стол пошёл каряво, а нормальные проги вроде идут
<vladgobelen> JoD[web]: нет стабильного вайна
<JoD[web]> 1.3 норм?
<vladgobelen> JoD[web]: 1.3.17 минимум
<vladgobelen> а вообще на каждую игру нужно свой в идеале
<vladgobelen> посмотри на playonlinux
<JoD[web]> To get the most recent Wine 1.3 beta, click this link to install the wine1.3 package.  To install the older, stable Wine 1.2 version, click this link to install the wine1.2 package.
<JoD[web]> какой?
<vladgobelen> поставь playonlinux
<vladgobelen> а там можно уже версиями управлять
<JoD[web]> и что с ним делать?
<vladgobelen> я думаю ты раздерешься
<vladgobelen> разберешься*
<JoD[web]> я качал) не разобрался(
<Henoxek> разодраться )
<vladgobelen> значит ставь ту, что есть
<JoD[web]> народ у мня траур((  варик не пашет (( вообще вайн перестал пахать(
<JoD[web]> как почистить вайн и все что связано (вайнтрикс дрова библиотеки)??
<victor0000> |Amblnb|: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=59061.0
<AndreX> rm -rf ~/.wine
<|Amblnb|> victor0000: Растр кодить в вектор неблагодарно, лучше наоборот
<AndreX> ubuntuhelp, tell JoD[web] about q1
<ubuntuhelp> JoD[web], please see my private message
<JoD[web]> а кто в фрозен трон играет?
<Escsun> JoD[web], он же идет хорошо
<Gordio> Escsun, привет =)
<Escsun> Gordio, ку
<Escsun> JoD[web], тем более платинум
<JoD[web]> мне ексешник нужен ) МОЙ начал диск просить(
<victor0000> |Amblnb|: gnome-open /usr/share/branding/gnome-games-common/cards/gnomangelo_bitmap.svg
<Escsun> JoD[web], http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=3126
<victor0000> |Amblnb|: ?
<Escsun> JoD[web], другого варианта как носд не выйдет
<JoD[web]> у тебя винда стоит?)
<Gordio> фрозентрон? о_О
<Gordio> ты файлы потер какие то
<Escsun> JoD[web], хотя там написано что делать )
<JoD[web]> Escsun:  та да))) я понимаю)) но я ток ексешник переименовывал))
<Escsun> JoD[web], откуда?
<|Amblnb|> victor0000: Ладно, я вобщем сделал скрин и так выложу, конвертировать невыходит, там нестандарт.
<Escsun> JoD[web], Эх что ли скачать себе и рассказать как сделать0
<JoD[web]> ну ладно) просто у меня ексешник был патченым)) на последний)
<victor0000> |Amblnb|: convert /usr/share/branding/gnome-games-common/cards/gnomangelo_bitmap.svg ~/k.png
<JoD[web]> Escsun:  спасибо) не нужно) у меня на 2 компе копия должна быть)
<Escsun> JoD[web], та я попробую )
<JoD[web]> ну как хош))) а я пошел копию делать)))
<|Amblnb|> victor0000: Спасибо, уже пора убигать..
<victor0000> |Amblnb|: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1480192
<Gordio> хнык =(
<copyerfiled> всем привет!
<inkvizitor68sl> ку
<Gordio> Инк =)
<copyerfiled> товарищи, помогите, у меня на серве постоянно после ребутов меняется обозначение сетевого интерфейса, то он eth0 то eth3
<copyerfiled> можно както обнулить  их? скажем шас у меня 2, 3 и 5, можно ли сделать попорядку 0, 1, 2 ?
<skai> ну чтож...поюнитировал немного
<skai> аж удивительно
<skai> вполне так ничего.юзабельно
<skai> если даш заменить на синапс
<Escsun> JoD[web], ну что есть успехи?
<Jod[web]> пашет))
<Jod[web]> ток другой трабл((
<Escsun> Jod[web], какой?
<Jod[web]> я по сетке играть с братом не могу (соединямся через роутер) я с ноута через вафлю а он с компа через витую пару (порты все открыты так как ВСЕ соединения в бридже)
<Escsun> Jod[web], там есть на сайте вайна решение ..
<Jod[web]> ща гляну... но мне кажется в этом роутер грешен))
<Escsun> Jod[web], http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=3126
<Escsun> Jod[web], почитай
<Escsun> Jod[web], да нет ее надо сделать без пакета там никак
<Escsun> Jod[web], How to get Battle.net working?
<Jod[web]> fu*k)
<Jod[web]> нет) мы по лану)
<Jod[web]> как бы)
<Jod[web]> через роутер коннект у нас
<Escsun> Jod[web], How to fix problems related to the Local Aera Network option?
<Escsun> Jod[web], там надо 1 строчку
<Escsun> Jod[web], добавить всего то)
<Jod[web]> ща гляну
<Escsun> Jod[web], просто в винде это на автомате в файл записывает, а тут сам должен вписать этот хост
<Jod[web]> хм
<Jod[web]> что то не пойму)
<Jod[web]> это там где роут 255?
<Escsun> Jod[web], почитай дальше внизу
<Jod[web]> просто  я вижу созданное а зайти не могу
<Escsun> Jod[web], вот
<Escsun> Jod[web], там написано дальше
<Escsun> Jod[web],
<Escsun> LAN hosting
<Jod[web]> я уже просто боюсь лезть в роутер((
<Jod[web]> ели сеть поднял(( 2 дня мучился)
<Corsair> skai, а если у тебя открыто в полноэеранном режиме 10 приложений, как ты между ними будешь быстренько переключатся. например с 10 на 2 потом на 8, 4 и 6?
<Jod[web]> а там еще и много чего менять нужно(
<Corsair> обратной связи на панеле нет
<Corsair> на данный момент юнити - это среда для просмотра фильмов и прослушивания аудио
<Corsair> но никак не рабочая среда
<vladgobelen> Corsair: зато 3д)
<Jod[web]> Escsun:  ты тут еще?
<Escsun> Jod[web], да
<Jod[web]> Escsun:  я не понял что там настраивать(
<Escsun> Jod[web], нашел штуковину в торренте с игрой называется lancraft
<Jod[web]> ))
<XuMuK[web]> ку
<Jod[web]> Escsun: меня так задолбали эти сети(((
<Jod[web]> Escsun:  у меня сеть норм пашет))) почему варик не пашет не знаю(
<Denver79> в трее вместо иконки пиксель - есть лекарство?
<Escsun> Denver79, причина простая нету иконки проги
<Denver79>  Escsun: как это? первый раз запускаешь программу - есть иконка. перезапускаешь - уже пиксель
<Escsun> Denver79, Oo)
<Escsun> Denver79, что за программа ?
<Dim_> привет
<Denver79> да все - скайп qutim vlc
<Escsun> Denver79, значит проблема в панели
<Dim_> можно поставить на убунту мал ру агент?
<Escsun> Dim_, зачем?
<Escsun> Dim_, он работать не будет
<Denver79> удалить-добавить Область уведомления 2.32.1 - появляются, но опять до перезапуска
<Escsun> Dim_, используй jabber + транспорт мал ру агента
<Dim_> там для линукса нет, но есть для других ОС
<Denver79> Dim_: qutim
<Dim_> Escsun: иногда польюсь
<Escsun> Dim_, тебе 2 способа подсказали )
<Dim_> ок
<Dim_> qutim это пейджер с возможностью подключения агентовского акка?
<Denver79> да
<Dim_> ок, самое то
<Dim_> спасибо
<Escsun> Dim_, так же само в джаббере тока там не напрямую,а через транспорт
<Escsun> Dim_, в qutim напрямую
<Dim_> ок, мне попроще
<Denver79> хрена они в пиджине ещё агента не сделали ннапрямую? ))
<victor0000>  Denver79: 11.04 ?
<Denver79> victor0000: да
<Dim_> скачиваю его, а там написано - Available on Launchpad
<Denver79> на форуме поднимали вопрос про пиксель но вроде так сделали толком
<victor0000> Denver79: gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whist "['all']"
<Dim_> сто есть доступно еще и в репозитории?
<Escsun> Dim_, qutim есть в ppa
<Escsun> Dim_, уже собранный и готовый ...
<Denver79> victor0000: я в юнити ни ногой - в гном 2 живу )
<Escsun> Dim_, хотя хз пакет старый как пробка)
<Dim_> Escsun: это где?
<victor0000> я не юнити
<Escsun> Dim_, http://ubuntu-tweak.com/source/qutim-qutim/
<skai> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/
<skai> ну начните же читать уже
<skai> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/05/confity-lets-you-configure-unity-easily/
<victor0000> Denver79: перезагрузка всё будет травикон свободно
<Escsun> Dim_, в sources.list добавляешь 2 строчки обновляешь и ставишь.
<Escsun> Dim_, смысле лист обновляешь
<Dim_> ок, попробую
<Escsun> Dim_, а можно
<Escsun> Dim_, еще п роще
<Escsun> Dim_, проще*
<Denver79> victor0000: gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whist "['all']" а оно мне: No such key 'systray-whist'
<Escsun> Dim_, sudo -s "add-apt-repository ppa:qutim/qutim && apt-get update && apt-get install qutim"
<skai> Denver79: ссылку я тебе дал
<Escsun> Dim_, этой командой ты все что надо сделаешь сразу без лишних телодвижений )
<Dim_> Escsun: спасибо, нашел такую же строчку на сайте qutim
<Escsun> Dim_, да решений полно)
<Escsun> Dim_, не все есть в стандартном репе но большинство пакетов можно найти спокойно в ppa
<Denver79> skai: я в англ 0
<skai> Denver79: тебе в школе французский или немецкий преподавали?
<Denver79> знаю только укр и ру :)
<Dim_> что такое ppa?
<victor0000> Dim_: халява
<Escsun> Dim_, Personal Package Archives : Ubuntu
<Dim_> это он на компе, локально?
<Dim_> я сейчас в винде, пытаюсь скачать оперу, а она мне подсовывает постоянно под винду
<Dim_> а мне под линукс
<Azava> help list
<Dim_> убунту есть 64?
<AndreX|OFF> Dim_, да
<Dim_> лучше чем 32?
<Dim_> если проц 64
<Nor8> Видали, что пишут? )))) "Apple вызывает в мозгу те же реакции, что и изображение святых"
<skai> Dim_: да
<Escsun> Dim_, в репах есть
<Escsun> Dim_, или тот же ppa)
<Escsun> Dim_, http://www.opera.com/browser/download/?custom=yes
<Escsun> Dim_, если 32 бита i386 если 64 x86-64
<AndreX> Dim_, http://ru.opera.com/browser/download/?os=linux-i386&ver=11.11&local=y вот те опера под линь i386
<Dim_> спасибо я там уже выбрал )
<Dim_> i386
<Dim_> а на сайте убунту нету? из винды скачать
<Escsun> Dim_, есть все на сайте
<Escsun> Dim_, но зачем тебе лишние проблемы?
<Dim_> а какие проблемы?
<Escsun> разного хар-ра
<Dim_> думал проц современный и ОС тоже надо
<Dim_> понятно, сыро значит еще
<Escsun> Dim_, разная несовместимость с софтом
<Dim_> ясно
<Escsun> Dim_, хотя я не знаю как сейчас но все равно
<victor0000> Denver79: gsettings get com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist
<Escsun> Dim_, если больше 4 гб оперативной памяти то можно скачать ядро-pae
<Dim_> ок, разберусь с 32 а потом уже 64
<skai> Dim_: дык.
<Escsun> Dim_, будет видно больше чем 4 гб памяти)
<skai> !1rule
<ubuntuhelp> Первое правило линуксоида: работает - не трожь!
<Dim_> !2rule
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='2rule'
<skai> Escsun: вообще уже с 9.10 64 бита готовы для десктопа
<Escsun> skai, ну хз)
<Escsun> skai, был бы у меня х64 потестил бы
<skai> Escsun: а у меня давно и всюду 64 бита ставлю
<Escsun> skai, ясно)
<Nor8> Escsun: У тя еще 32-битный релиз?  )))
<Dim_> чем отличается *.deb от *.tg  , deb уже устанавливал
<Escsun> Nor8, у меня нетбук ..
<skai> Escsun: в большинстве своем - уровень тот же.но в нескольких параметрах - там где надо мощи проца - 64 выигрывает.то есть в любом случае в плюсах
<Escsun> Nor8, какой тут х64?)
<Nor8> Escsun: Проц не позволяет?
<Escsun> Nor8, угу
<Escsun> Nor8, нетбуку 2 года то
<Nor8> По идее должен, хотя какой-нибудь целерон дешевый вряд-ли будет поддерживать
<Escsun> Nor8, не тут интел)
<Dim_> устанавливал с ДВД убунту, но все равно пришлось обновляться с инета
<Escsun> Nor8, с начальной поддержкой HT смешно но все равно приятно)
<Dim_> думал в ДВД все уже есть
<Escsun> Dim_, да но
<Nor8> Escsun: Так целерон и есть интель, только обрезанный )))
<Escsun> Dim_, ты подумай раз система развивается
<kstati> Да что там думать. есть же одно короткое слово "обновления" ;)
<Escsun> Dim_, диск двд вышел тогда то
<Dim_> вот нашел на сайте 11 на 64, СД диск
<skai> Escsun: sudo lshw
<Escsun> Dim_, а прошло например 3 месяца ...
<Dim_> от ДВД чем отличается, кучей предустановленных программ?
<Escsun> skai, что интересует ?0
<Dim_> вопрос, еще один
<skai> Escsun: проц
<Escsun> skai, Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU N280   @ 1.66GHz
<Dim_> есть ли возможность с лайв сд делать просто имджи винчестера и разворачивать их?
<kstati> можно и так сказать. да есть возможность создать переносимую систему по своему вкусу, есть возможность правки официального вдв
<Escsun> Dim_, вообще можно самому создать образ с убунтой и нужными программами
<Dim_> раньш пользовался загрузочным USB но не все материнки поддерживают
<skai> Escsun: не.не 64 битный
<Escsun> skai, оО
<skai> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_Atom
<Escsun> skai, 32 bits
<Escsun> skai, а это?)
<Nor8> Escsun: А, у тебя атом
<skai> илииии
<Dim_> Escsun: я имел ввиду, например на компе стоит винда, я гружусь с лайв сд и делаю имидж диска
<Dim_> как нортон гхост
<Dim_> ghost
<Escsun> Dim_, без понятие что это)
<kstati> Dim_: man dd, google clonezilla
<kstati> google partclone
<Dim_> cktgjr lbcrf tot yfpsdf.n
<Dim_> слепок диска, еще называют
<Dim_> чтобы клонировать винт
<Dim_> kstati: это программа для клонирования?
<kstati> кто называ"ю"т?
<skai> Escsun: не.не 64битный у тя
<kstati> Да, я кинул тебе три варианта. гугли, изучай
<Escsun> skai, Atom N2xx = intel64 (no)
<Dim_> ок спасибо
<Nor8>  Escsun: Да, не повезло тебе, 32-битный проц )))) Одна из редких моделей))
<Escsun> Nor8, дак 2 года же)
<Dim_> kstati: ну юзеры )
<skai> Escsun: о том я тебе и говрю
<Escsun> Nor8, та какая разница мне вполне для всего хватает
<Escsun> Nor8, хотя если б еще экран 13.3 то вполне бы очень хорошо было)
<Nor8> Escsun:http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_Atom  Дело не во времени, уже давно с поддержкой 64 выпускают процы, просто модель такая.
<Nor8> Escsun: Ну так то да, и 32-бит хватит.
<AndreX> я интеловских нетбуков под 64 ваще не видел
<Nor8> Escsun: Тем более, что у тебя нетбук, как я понимаю.
<Dim_> если использовать программы использующие проц на всю(расчеты) лечше 64, верно?
<Nor8> AndreX:  Глянь по ссылке, там есть масса моделей 64-битных
<Dim_> лучше
<AndreX> Dim_, если агромные расчёты то лучше вобще амд
<kstati> да ладно тебе. и какие ж расчёты-то? )
<kstati> для сложной математики рулит правильно составленная программа и кластер
<kstati> примера ради те же 3dmax, maya делают огромный упор не на процессор, а на gpu и класстеры
<skai> Escsun: clevo w832t :)
<Dim_> кластер? несколько компов?
<kstati> именно так
<Dim_> пограмма не 3дмакс, расчет дифф уравнений связанных
<kstati> распределённые вычисления. и, повторяю gpu - использование современных видеокарт
<Dim_> метод конечных элементов, моделирование
<Dim_> а АМД дейсвительно крут в расчетах?
<kstati> готовая программа есть? читай мануалы. нет? самопально писать будешь в первый раз - разницы ни какой не получишь
<Nor8> Для дома,для семьи хватит посчитать 4-х ядерника и гигабайт 8 памяти. Посчитает все, что нужно.
<Dim_> да есть готовая, есть версия и для винды и для линукса
<Dim_> по проце не знаю
<kstati> nvidia - вот мощ для алгоритмов, поддающихся распаралелливанию
<Dim_> всем спасибо за помощь
<Dim_> пойду
<Dim_> все удачи
<Dim_> всем
<kstati> Nor8: карточка nvidia с поддержкой cuda и хватит старика какого нить с гигом озу )
<Nor8> Проц все-равно тащит
<Nor8> Не кажду карту прокачает слабый проц
<Nor8> Хотя нвидиа, конечно, очень перспективную технологию запустила
<Nor8> Тем более, что и под линуксом проблем с драйвером проблем вообще нет
<Sergey_IT> ку
<Escsun> Sergey_IT, ку)
<Henoxek> как в убунте ставить пакет из .deb напрямую, в отсутствие интернета?
<Sergey_IT> о чем молчим?
<Henoxek> в мане на apt-get не нашел
<Nor8>  Henoxek: Руками, только он зависимости подкачать не сможет, если они нужны будут
<Henoxek> я все скачал с зависимостями
<Henoxek> какой именно командой?
<Henoxek> двойной клик запускает менеджер приложений, и он никак не обрабатывает .deb файл
<Nor8>  Henoxek: Двойным кликом ))
<Henoxek> =\
<Henoxek> ubuntu 11
<Henoxek> aptitude не установлен и синаптик тоже
<Sergey_IT> Henoxek, ставь сначала зависимости
<Henoxek> ...
<Henoxek> какой командой??
<Henoxek> =)
<Henoxek> двойным кликом оно не ставится
<Henoxek> http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/%D1%86%D0%B5%D0%BD%D1%82%D1%80_%D0%BF%D1%80%D0%B8%D0%BB%D0%BE%D0%B6%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B9_ubuntu
<Henoxek> там вот это УГ запускается
<Nor8> Henoxek: Через него и проходит установка
<Henoxek> а как заставить его взять пакет с флешки?
<Henoxek> интернета нет
<Henoxek> он не обрабатывает пакет, т.е. по двойному клику просто открывается и не предлагает поставить его
<Escsun> Henoxek, dpkg -i пакет.deb ?)
<Henoxek> вооо
<Henoxek> наконец )
<Henoxek> надеюсь оно-то есть в livecd 11?
<Escsun> Henoxek, эм как так?
<Escsun> Henoxek, это же база дебиана
<Escsun> если этого пакета нету то это уже не деб))
<Henoxek> все ок, заработало
<Henoxek> спс за помощь
<NoOova> Народ я виден?
<skai> NoOova: нет
<NoOova> А почему у меня варн?
<Henoxek> очень виден, даже выделяешься)
<skai> NoOova: вебклиент
<NoOova> понятно спс. Народ ткой вопрос!
<NoOova> я могу заюзщть прогу в работе универской, которая под GPLv2 Написана?
<Henoxek> если не сделаешь её закрытой
<NoOova> всмысле? я не имею права не показывать исходники?
<Henoxek> ну да, ты их как бы должен распространять вместе с программой
<NoOova> ппц. а где можно нагуглить инфу?
<Henoxek> надо просто читать gpl
<NoOova> хотя... меня это не сильно тревожит исходники будут
<Henoxek> думаю что если тебя не покажут по телеку, как дениса попова
<skai> NoOova: а чем те bsd лицензия не нравится
<Henoxek> то никто и не узнает
<NoOova> skai: у меня щас здача айдиофайлы конвертировать в pcm
<NoOova> чтото мне нехочется её в лоб решать
<NoOova> я mencoder в батче заюзаю
<Henoxek> можно хитрее поступить
<Henoxek> можно взять библиотеку под lgpl
<Henoxek> и написать только фронтэнд для неё
<NoOova> я нехочу библиотеку брать мне придётся писать проект под неё
<Henoxek> не думаю что слишком уж много строк выйдет
<NoOova> ну фронтенд, или проект. не суть
<Henoxek> может меньше ста
<NoOova> хм...
<NoOova> мне ут сразу даётся интерфейс
<NoOova> а какую библиотеку?
<Henoxek> mencoder использует libavcodec
<Henoxek> так написано в викии
<Henoxek> и она как раз под lgpl
<NoOova> Ну да, но мне для неё надо будет юзать Gcc?
<Henoxek> хз
<Henoxek> там написано еще что она по стандарту c99 сделана
<NoOova> Хотя впрочем. большое спасибо мой интерес удовлетворён
<Henoxek> можно и clang
<NoOova> теперь я могу спокойно зюзать эту нрушая лицензию
<NoOova> %)
<Henoxek> или vcpp
<Henoxek> почему нарушая
<Henoxek> в том то и дело что нет нарушения
<Henoxek> библиотека под lgpl может быть использована в коммерческих приложениях
<NoOova> ну я про менкодер
<NoOova> ужде собрный бинрный
<NoOova> хотя я же его менять не буду
<NoOova> я его буду юзать бтчем
<Henoxek> гм а ведь точно
<NoOova> а повержх этого писать своё на шрпе
<Henoxek> ты же её не меняешь, а используешь
<Henoxek> использовать можно в любых целях
<NoOova> =) спасибо
<Denver79> исчезла верхняя панель в окнах - как вернуть?
<NoOova> Denver79: что за панель?
<Denver79> ну та где крестик
<NoOova> ээээммм. эмералд используеш?
<Denver79> в компизе начудил из-за этой м.. е.. юнити
<NoOova> попробьуй в консоли нписать
<NoOova> emerald --replace
<Denver79> NoOova: я его даже не ставил
<NoOova> ммм. =) не знаю как называется стандартный декортор
<NoOova> погугли gnome default decorator
<NoOova> или юнити?
<Henoxek> "Мобилизуйте свою цифровую жизнь" (с)
<Henoxek> лол они наверное не так перевели
<Henoxek> это слово совсем другое значение имеет и не относится к мобильным устройствам
<kstati> а по твоему мобилизация это повальное использование мобильников? хД
<kstati> тогда демобилизация - это неудачная встреча с гопотой? )
<Nor8> )))
<Dim_> пытаюсь поставить qutim
<Dim_> парольпринимает
<Dim_> но потом пишет
<Dim_> E: Не удалось выполнить блокировку управляющего каталога (/var/lib/dpkg/); у вас есть права суперпользователя?
<Dim_> что сделать,
<Henoxek> пакет ставится от рута
<Henoxek> sudo перед командой
<Dim_> было и пароль принял
<Henoxek> gksu что ли?
<Dim_> sudo -s add-apt-repository ppa:qutim/qutim && apt-get update && apt-get install qutim
<Henoxek> а, через командную строку
<Dim_> так было введено
<Henoxek> ггг
<Henoxek> тут sudo только на первую команду вроде
<Henoxek> начиная с update уже без рута
<Escsun> э нет
<Escsun> не так было
<Dim_> sudo же вроде помнит пароль
<Escsun> там было в скобках)
<Henoxek> ну помнить то оно помнит
<Henoxek> но вторую и третью команду не sudo вызывает
<Escsun> Henoxek, он не правильно написал
<Dim_> sudo -s "add-apt-repository ppa:qutim/qutim && apt-get update && apt-get install qutim"
<Dim_> да было так
<Henoxek> а
<Dim_> но думал скобки не надо
<Escsun> разница тут и там небо и земля
<Escsun> можно и без них
<Escsun> но тогда тебе придется ставить везде sudo ..
<Henoxek> предпочитаю ставить по очереди
<Henoxek> && не рулит
<Dim_> bin/bash: add-apt-repository ppa:qutim/qutim && apt-get update && apt-get install qutim: Нет такого файла или каталога
<Dim_> теперь тпк
<Dim_> так
<Dim_> мирк есть или подобный ирк клиент?
<Henoxek> xchat норм
<Escsun> Weechat лучший )
<Henoxek> irssi рулит
<Escsun> правда консольный
<Escsun> и irssi тоже)
<Dim_> как консольный?
<Henoxek> для консолей *THROLLFACE*
<Dim_> ой е
<Dim_> а как типа мирк поставить такое есть что нить пусть и простое
<Escsun> вичат простой )
<Henoxek> чего-то типа мирка вряд ли есть под линухом
<Henoxek> потому что мирк проприетарный
<Henoxek> и имхо он недодел
<NoOova> Henoxek: вичат =)
<Henoxek> хотя за него реально некоторые платят...
<NoOova> он такая же легенда
<Escsun> если честно мирк даже половины того что делать вичат и ирсси может делать)
<Henoxek> наверное это только из сочувствия к автору
<Escsun> ну вы поняли)
<Henoxek> мирк без скриптов неюзабелен вообще
<Dim_> хм, а что без них никак?
<Dim_> зачем они?
<Henoxek> без них неудобно и вырвиглазно
<Dim_> ну один раз настроить все
<Dim_> ну хотя да, скрипиты
<Henoxek> еще есть квирк, вендоподобный)
<Henoxek> но он qt тянет
<Dim_> но кое где их не разрешено юзать
<Sergey_IT> ставь ридгин
<Sergey_IT> пидгин
<kstati> Dim_: прикольнись-ка выполни такую строку sudo whoami && whoami
<Dim_> sudo -s "add-apt-repository ppa:qutim/qutim && apt-get update && apt-get install qutim"
<Henoxek> 2.6.18-194.26.1.el5.028stab070.14 #1 SMP Thu Nov 18 16:34:01 MSK 2010 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<Henoxek> что за глюк в конце?
<Henoxek> почему два ядра 686 а третье - 386?
<Dim_> подскажите как изменить строку чтобы заработало, замучяился уже
<Henoxek> Dim_ по очереди никак нельзя выполнить команды? )
<Dim_> а можно
<Dim_> я все скопом думал
<Dim_> sudo везде писал
<kstati> Dim_: либо sudo перед каждой командой, либо уходи к su -c "cmd&&cmd&&cmd"
<kstati> ну, и вариант убунту  - sudo bach -c "команды....&&команды"
<Dim_> sudo whoami && whoami  сделал
<kstati> *sudo bash -c
<Dim_> ладно лучше по очереди )
<kstati> Dim_: убедился, что второй раз выполнялось без прав суперпользователя
<kstati> sudo bash -c "add-apt-repository ppa:qutim/qutim && apt-get update && apt-get install qutim"
<Dim_> ksatati да понял, дошло
<Dim_> качаю qutim )
<Dim_> поставил дврова от ати на видео, сказал перегрузись
<Dim_> читал что не надо перезагружаться
<Escsun> Dim_, закрытые могут такое давать
<Dim_> ясно
<Dim_> а почему нигде отзывов о программах нет
<Dim_> в окне установки
<Escsun> Dim_, для чего это?))
<Escsun> Dim_, это ж не форум ..
<Dim_> ну зачем то сделано
<Dim_> удобно так, выбирать из нескольких программ можнол по отзывам
<Dim_> почитал почитал и поставил
<Dim_> а потом свой отзыв написал )
<Dim_> посоветуйте криптопрогу
<Dim_> чтобы письмо можно было зашифровать
<Henoxek> gnupg
<Dim_> спс
<Dim_> поставил qutim
<Dim_> да irc там прост
<Dim_> оч прост ))
<newnik48[web]> не подскажете - а при обновлении убунты всегда маленькая скорость скачивание пакетов?
<masters> обычно нормальная
<newnik48[web]> 258kb/s
<newnik48[web]> 10 мегабит канал
<Nor8> Выбери другой сервер для обновлений
<newnik48[web]> по умолчанию стоит, а какой выбрать
<Nor8> Там есть опция "выбрать лучший"
<newnik48[web]> сспс
<Zalexi> нужна помощь по transmission: при попытке включит веб-интерфейс выдает 409 ошибку
<seed22_1> ребята. Есть вопрос. Установлена Ubuntu 10.04. Используется торрент - клиент Deluge 1.2.2 Машина выходит в инет через роутер с каналом 100 мбит. В очереди раздач порядка 60-70 строк. При запуске клиента вылетает сеть, роутер начинает мигать всеми лампочками и вообще сх
<seed22_1> причем даже после отключения клиента индикаторы портов WAN  и LAN, к которому подключен комп, мигают так, как будто через них идет бешеный график. При этом в процессах Deluge не вист
<seed22_1> не висит*
<seed22_1> роутер D-Link dir100
<Maratich> торрент и длинк - обожемой
<Maratich> :(
<Maratich> покупай микротик роутерборд
<Maratich> или собирай свой роутер
<Maratich> можно на пеньтиум 2-3
<seed22_1> ты хочешь сказать, что роутер не выдерживает?
<Maratich> да
<Maratich> тем более сотку
<Maratich> у знакомых дир100 и десятку не тянуд
<seed22_1> ну, я тебе могу сказать, что в том же ДС он скорость вполне приличную дает
<seed22_1> фильм качался 15 мбАйт
<Maratich> попробуй сравнить другими тррентами
<seed22_1> в секунду
<Maratich> или на винде, если есть - именно торрент
<seed22_1> ну это ж, видишь, надо добавлять все закачки и весь материал..
<seed22_1> в другой торрент
<seed22_1> ладно
<Maratich> http://forum.ixbt.com/topic.cgi?id=14:49462 вот чего советовал бы
<Maratich> можно просто 450
<Maratich> на гугле можно почитать  по "dir-100 torrent"
<Nor8> Пользователи Хubuntu есть на канале?
<Maratich> запускал - тормозила больше гнома
<Maratich> :(
<Maratich> перешел дальше
<Nor8> С чего вдруг?
<Nor8> Тормозила то?
<Maratich> не знаю
<Maratich> может и вовсе gdm все тормозил
<Maratich> но почему то в гноме быстрее
<Maratich> и бесила меню
<Maratich> либо дебиан меню либо хфсе меню либо гном
<Maratich> а гном с дебианом - не вариант
<Maratich> а мне так не хочется
<Maratich> есть программы только в debian menu
<Maratich> и есть удобное для меня gnome menu
<Maratich> в гноме все вместе
<Maratich> память жрала так же
<victor0000> Maratich aptitude search panel
<Maratich> и?
<victor0000> xnj b&
<victor0000> что и?*
<Maratich> зачем?
<Maratich> меня все устраивает :)
<neo3> Ребят, вот в убунту 11 заменили опен офис лирбе офисом. Либре лучше? Кто нибудь удалял его и ставил опен офис обратно?
<ohoho> wget is useless in there. no modules loaded
<neo3> че?
<Sergey_IT> единичные восклицания....
<XuMuK> neo3, open office щас не совсем опен...
<XuMuK> ето поделка под лицензией оракла
<neo3> То есть как?
<neo3> А вот на старых дистрибах стоит опен офис, он больше не будет работать?
<neo3> Sergey_IT: лан а как правильно полностью аккуратно удалить openoffice?
<neo3> чтобы не затронуть важных файлов
<Maratich> квадратики в меню либреофиса у кого нибудь были?
<Maratich> поменял шрифт на bitstream vera sans - квадратиков стало меньше
<Maratich> 10.04 x64 Libre Office 3.3.1 из ppa
<Maratich> пардоньте, 3.3.2
<Maratich> и при выделении некоторые буквы меняются на квадраты
<Antiban> Всем ночи доброй. я у себя поставил ssh сервер на работе тоже есть ssh но стоит сквид. как мне с рабочего компа попасть к себе на домашний
<Maratich> я пользовался третьим ssh
<Maratich> сервером
<Maratich> с белым ip
<Maratich> с работы запускал reverse ssh к третьему ssh-серверу, с дома к нему же запускал обычную ссш, потом подключался уже к созданной сессии reverse ssh
<Maratich> недостаток для меня - автоматически не переподключался тоннель reverse ssh
<Maratich> ну может, не смог настроить
<pahan> нужно выполнить кое какие команды каждый раз при запуске системы, куда их запихнуть?
<Escsun> pahan, в автозапуск можно...
<NoOova> Народ менкодер умеет айдио в аудио копировать?
<NoOova> он мне говорит Audio only file format detected. Video stream is mandatory!
<pahan> Escsun, а в каком вайле хранится автозагрузка? знаю токак как графически
<Escsun> pahan, зависит от де, вма
<Sergey_IT> pahan, чего команды делают?
<pahan> Sergey_IT, планшет настраювают
<User216[web]>   народ нужна помошь( не работает установка в вайне(( игру поставить пробую а оно висит((
<pahan> может есть какой файл в домашней директории который выполняется всякий раз
<pahan> идиально бы подошло
<quark15616> /etc/rc{0-5}.d/ кажись чето такое
<Escsun> pahan, я некоторые части вкидываю в .xinitrc но в твоем случае не подойдет
<Escsun> pahan, у меня консольный вход в систему
<User216[web]> игра бринк (не двигается установка вооообще(
<quark15616> может прав на запись нет у инсталлера игры
<quark15616> sudo?
<User216[web]> хм) идея не плохая)
<Escsun> User216[web], вот тока игра вышла 17-го мая же этого года ..
<User216[web]> ну и что?
<User216[web]> она уже месяц в нете с кряком от скидроу
<quark15616> может не взлететь
<quark15616> под вайном
<Escsun> да там поддержка еще нулевая почти
<Escsun> 1 раз запущена и то результат бронза
<quark15616> тогда даже не стоит пытатся
<Escsun> а все остальные не работали
<trancecore> вопрос по поводу ssh, смогу ли я подключиться к своему же кампутеру под своим (активным) логином?
<User216[web]> я знаю как запустить)) только тс))
<User216[web]> тссс))
<Escsun> хотя нет есть 1 результат серебро)
<Escsun> на генту с вайном 1.3.20
<quark15616> я бы не стал
<jham> trancecore: если этот логин на твоём компе есть - да
<User216[web]> ставишь динпут и убираешь звуковые дрова
<Escsun> User216[web], What does not
<Escsun> Mouse, without patch.
<Escsun> User216[web], еще патчить игру придется
<User216[web]> что бы мишь работала ставишь динпут8
<jham> опять эти странные люди которым не играется на винде
<quark15616> вообще под вайном играть не люблю
<User216[web]> )
<quark15616> это как забивать гвозди микроскопом
<Escsun> quark15616, некоторые вещи идут даже лучше чем в нативной ОС)
<trancecore> jham: а есть верояятность что роутер может этому мешать ?
<jham> что, спрашивается, эти люди хотят себе доказать
<Escsun> User216[web], http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=23458
<jham> trancecore: да
<Escsun> User216[web], на может быть поможет там многие моменты
<quark15616> это я знаю
<jham> он должен пробрасывать порт на 22 твоего компа
<trancecore> jham: т.е. нада лезть в настройки роутера)
<jham> да, надо
<trancecore> jham: спасибо
<jham> удачи )
<User216[web]> слышь а как установщик от рут запустить? (команда)
<jham> wine рутом?
<jham> )
<quark15616> sudo wine %programname%.exe
<quark15616> рутом не надо
<jham> User216[web]: http://fail2fail.com/archives/39-.-..html
<quark15616> ололо
<quark15616> ща почитаю
<User216[web]> не пашет*
<User216[web]> (
<quark15616> ну и брось нафиг
<User216[web]> jod@RF710:~$ sudo wine '/home/jod/brink1_iso/Autorun.exe'  wine: /home/jod/.wine is not owned by you jod@RF710:~$
<Escsun> User216[web], знаешь версии вайна разные иногда в новой не идут старые,а иногда в старой не идут новые..
<quark15616> оО
<User216[web]> так я до этого устанавливал был( а ща ни в какую(
<Escsun> что же изменилось
<quark15616> бросай это дело
<quark15616> шансы малы
<Escsun> возможно .wine у тебя с другими правами
<User216[web]> вайн сносил раз 20))
<Escsun> не твоего пользователя
<Escsun> а толку?
<Escsun> сносил ты прогу
<Escsun> но не настройки
<User216[web]> и их))
<quark15616> а настройки лежат в хомяке
<User216[web]> я сносил и их
<quark15616> но говорится что ты не являешся владельцем директории
<User216[web]> и что мне с этим делать?(
<quark15616> забить, очевидно же. Слишком свежая игра. Врядли запустишь.
<User216[web]> бля я рецепт знаб
<User216[web]> ю
<User216[web]> она пахала! вся кроме мыши
<jham> User216[web]: играть на винде - золотое правило. и не парься
<User216[web]> а я знаю как мишь фиксить
<quark15616> ну-ну
<User216[web]> что ну ну?!
<quark15616> лучше б не извращался а загрузился в винду
<User216[web]> что ну ну? дрова на звук офф и игра работает (а на мишь ставишь динпут8) и все будет норм игратся
<quark15616> ты ее запускал?
<User216[web]> дА!
<jham> User216[web]: тогда играй и не морочь людям голову
<jham> вайн в бан надо тут...
<User216[web]> я не могу поставить! прошлый раз ставил норм ( но не знал что с мыштю сделать)
<jham> я тебе подскажу. в последний раз. играй на винде. вот ты бы сейчас уже давно бы играл. и нечего себе ничего доказывать, хакер ты - благославлённый
<Maratich> ну не знаю
<Maratich> есть минимум 2 опровержения
<Maratich> фразе играть на винде
<Maratich> :)
<Maratich> ну конечно ккаждый сам решает...
<quark15616> консоли не?
<Maratich> линк счас дам
<jham> есть одно - есть нативный линукс саппорт. или его нет
<quark15616> +
<jham> всё остальное гемор и костыль
<Maratich> про интернет-кафе на Gentoo читали?
<Maratich> 80 бездисковых станций
<User216[web]> мда ребят) пора вам спать) все равно ниче не знаете =)
<quark15616> ололо
<jham> пошёл играть. бутит венду )
<Maratich> http://www.newmoldova.com/node/489 вот нашел
<jham> mission accomplished
<Maratich> чемп по контре был там
<Maratich> линк обещал - линк выдал
<quark15616> чорт
<jham> Maratich: да есть пара исключений - ты прав
<quark15616> у меня фокс от этой ссылки колом встал
<quark15616> че за...
<Maratich> исключения - они почему такие....
<Maratich> наверно потому что люди идут своим путем
<quark15616> ну вообще-то там цс под вайном был
<Maratich> до них то и исключений не біло
<jham> потому что на культовые игры индивидуальный костыль - и ничего большего
<Maratich> а насчет пары - http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/linux/113479/
<jham> или native linux support ;)
<Maratich> обещал же пару :)
<quark15616> там большая часть игр от Valve на двиге Source
<Maratich> опять же - люди и тут основательно подошли, кафе для учета времени, лицензия на стим для клубов
<quark15616> а он хорошо себя ведет под вайном
<Maratich> конечно, это не ева
<Maratich> мать ее так
<Maratich> :(
<quark15616> eve?
<Maratich> дадада
<quark15616> омг
<Maratich> альт-таб несколько раз и краши
<quark15616> я даже не решился попробовать в нее поигратся
<Maratich> никакой копки в 3 черпачка с возилкой :(
<Maratich> зря зря
<quark15616> слишком муторная по отзывам
<Maratich> тем более что в отличие от free2play, она потом перестает хотеть реальных денег
<Maratich> тебе игровых хватает - за неделю зарабатываешь на месяц
<quark15616> ну это после нескольких месяцев платы
<quark15616> ну и при наличии мозга
<quark15616> сразу заработать нереально наверно
<Maratich> или комманды любих друзив
<Maratich> в общем CCP нигадяи, в отличие от blizard
<quark15616> почему?
<Maratich> прекратили поддержку wine-версии
<quark15616> оО
<Maratich> накладка патчей только offline
<quark15616> а разве нативной версии не было?
<Maratich> она и была через прокладку :))
<quark15616> winelib какой нибудь
<Maratich> может,  не вникал
<Maratich> а еще когда играю  больше 1 окна
<quark15616> ппц и те костыли городят
<Maratich> по альт-табу бывает краш
<Maratich> примерно через 5-15 мин
<quark15616> вообще мое мнение - линукс архитектурно не подходит на роль игровой платформы
<Maratich> и насколько я слышал краем уха от друга брата человека, знакомого с игроками на евроофе, WOW тестируют под wine
<Maratich> может быть, может быть.
<quark15616> близарды сами пилят вов под вайн кажись
<quark15616> как и ск2
<gagat> hello
<gagat> i need help
<Maratich> hi
<gagat> i need help with compiz
<gagat> who can help me?
<Maratich> oh, i dislike that  - i have slow notebook
<gagat> (((
<Maratich> and my Pro Evolution Soccer slows down with compiz
<Maratich> PES 2010
<gagat> так купи чет по круче)))
<Maratich> слы на
<Maratich> :_
<Maratich> :))
<quark15616> ыыы
<Maratich> и так 640х480 играю на 2 гигах и tf-20 1.6 GGz
<Maratich> radeon 3200
<gagat> а че такое понтовое расширение?
<Maratich> тупит
<quark15616> карта слабая же
<Maratich> это даже не карта
<Maratich> это встроенный контроллер,
<gagat> ууууу
<quark15616> я понял\
<Maratich> как Intel 4500 только в 2 раза мощнее ))
<Maratich> потому и брал ноут год назад - за 4к грн лучше видео не было
<gagat> 4к???
<Maratich> проц можно поменять, озу удвоить а видео - никак
<Maratich> да
<gagat> ша за 4к можна ноут взять на какаом гта пойдет
<Maratich> 4к грн год назад
<quark15616> я комп купил года 4 назад и до сих пор не апгрейдил - все устраивает
<Maratich> ты не путай, сейчас и год назад
<gagat> ну 1 всего
<gagat> не 10
<gagat> quark15616: а ты че на нем делаеш?
<quark15616> играю
<quark15616> кино музыка все как обычно
<gagat> хы
<quark15616> железа хватает даже для новых игр
<quark15616> по моим меркам
<Maratich> ну сравни 4000 - eMachines e627 15.6'' 1.6GGz 2GB DDR-2 800 Radeon 3200 - берет 256 ГБ из ОЗУ, винт 160
<Maratich> это год назад
<Maratich> сейчас на ту сумму идет с процом 2.4 2 ядра
<Maratich> (у меня 1)
<Maratich> и с дискретным видео
<quark15616> мдэ
<Maratich> и с 3 гб и с 250 жд
<Maratich> и хрен бы я ждал год - на сессию 5 часов в другой город ехать и обратно потом 3 раза в год
<quark15616> хы
<Maratich> вы с глюками xdm+gnome  не сталкивались?
<quark15616> не
<Maratich> после старта вверху полоски моргают
<Maratich> xdm потому что  решил сэкономить на ресурсах от gdm - все таки 500мб со старта, а не 700
<Maratich> так много скорее всего изза х64
<quark15616> хм ну с 2 гигами экономить
<quark15616> мож дрова атишные
<Maratich> повторюсь - 256 откусывает контроллер видео
<Maratich> 1.7 свободные
<quark15616> вот
<Maratich> и 1 гиг на все про все свободен
<quark15616> мож свободные и глюкают
<Maratich> fglrx
<quark15616> на проприетарных пробовал?
<Maratich> свободные тормоза
<quark15616> хотя
<quark15616> хз я никогда не брал ати
<quark15616> только нвидиа
<quark15616> с ней глюков меньше
<quark15616> а профита больше...ну под винду только
<gagat> зесь есть ктот кто компиз юзает вобще?
<quark15616> ну меня дефолтный из бубунты стоит и все
<Maratich> я ставил из ppa
<Maratich> плюшек хотел, вместе с е17
<Nor8> Maratich: e17 Хорош? Что умеет?
<Maratich> умеет красиво и быстро :)
<Maratich> не помню, уже что не понравилось
<Maratich> гном- он прост
<Maratich> на винде использовал bblean+iconbox, в ubuntu - удобные ящики, жаль что переименовать их нельзя
<Maratich> на панели в смысле
<quark15616> кстати  а конец света-то будет?
<quark15616> или можно спать идти?
<rapidsp> тебя разбудят када начнецца
<quark15616> ааа
<quark15616> ну
<quark15616> ладно
<Maratich> при конце света можно надеть на голову бумажные пакеты и лечь на спину (с)
<rapidsp> конец света уже налицо - ночь пятницы а я почти трезвый...
<Nor8> quark15616: Для некоторых конец света уже наступил, только они не заметили ))))
<quark15616> :)
<Maratich> я понял!
<rapidsp> наконецто
<Maratich> у меня прогрессбар из плимута в гноме отображается !
<Maratich> это благодаря xdm ?
<rapidsp> это просто 21.05.11
<Maratich> всем пока
<jham> дайте хоть линк на конец света то!
<Nor8> jham: Да не забивай голову, это бред
<jham> ну мне так - для познания общества всея руси
<rapidsp> линк тебя уже не спасет :)
<jham> в германии про конец света ничего не передавали
<rapidsp> отсталые люди...
<Nor8> jham: Американский пастор сказал, причем здесь Русь?
<jham> вот вот
<jham> Nor8: ну в русских чанах об этом говор идёт, а в американских и немецких нет. дайте хоть имя пастора, чтоб погуглить
<jham> а то можн на россию psyop ведётся )
<jham> можт**
<Nor8> jham: По Москве просто банеры расклеили, вот новость и подхватили.
<nexusreglog> >конец света
<jham> точно psyop
<nexusreglog> ОПЯТЬ?
<jham> да блин, дайте уж имя пастора
<Nor8> jham: Запросто, тестируют стрессоустойчивость какую-нибудь, пусть кому нужно с этим разбирается. С начала 90-х уже раз 20 про конец света слышал
<Nor8> jham: Да ищи в новостях
<jham> Nor8: в каких )
<Nor8> jham: В основных
<jham> lenta.ru?
<Nor8> Разрешаю, посмотри там )))
<jham> нет нихера
<Nor8> Гугли тогда )) Или не умеешь? )))
<nexusreglog> в википедиие есть
<nexusreglog> очередные сектатнты пиарят просто
<Nor8> В курсе, что конец света переносится по техническим причинам с 12.00 на 17.30? )))))
<jham> знаешь сколько гугл про конец света выдаёт? мамаханьки бабаханьки - толик не горюй
<vladgobelen> Nor8: А по какому времени?
<Nor8> ахахаха, по Гринвичу ))))
<vladgobelen> А сколько там сейчас по Гринвичу?
<Nor8> vladgobelen: Ты думаешь, успеешь ли шапочку из фольги купить? )))
<jham> google конец света 21.05.2011 даёт одни форумы. где оффициальный позор сми?
<jham> _
<jham> )
#ubuntu-ru 2011-05-21
<jham> http://hasthelargehadroncolliderdestroyedtheworldyet.com/
<Nor8> jham: Сегодня это по первому каналу показали, достаточно позора?
<jham> ага. жаль... (
<vladgobelen> Nor8: Нет, я еще успею получить 15 лвл
<Nor8> vladgobelen: Не факт )))
<vladgobelen> Nor8: у меня 10 утра..
<Nor8> jham: Что жаль то?
<Nor8> vladgobelen: 21-го?
<vladgobelen> Nor8: Ага
<jham> что такую херню людям кажуть
<vladgobelen> jham: А ви таки смотрите телевизов?
<vladgobelen> Так ССЗБ..
<jham> очень выборчно )
<vladgobelen> Оу... Да вы гурман?! Выбор из сортов говна, что может быть сложнее...
<vladgobelen> блин.. я ведь даже не шучу..
<jham> ну новости стараюсь смотреть, для оценки - как мне врут.
<jham> ну и квн могу
<Nor8>  vladgobelen: Тут научный интерес есть, есть ли предел деградации, вот в чем вопрос! ))))
<vladgobelen> Тут у нас IPTV сделали и я впервые за 5-6 лет тыкнул глянуть.. Плейлист проверял - работате ли..
<vladgobelen> Первое что я увидел...бинго! Конечно же тупая до безобразия реклама, которая чуть не выела мне моск..
<vladgobelen> Там я его и выключил.
<jham> новости - хоть они и понарошку - надо смотреть. надо знать, что они хотят, чтобы мы верили
<rapidsp> лучче рекламу
<vladgobelen> Nor8: открой для себя ленту.ру
<vladgobelen> новости те же, но не так мозгоедно
<Nor8> vladgobelen: Не поверишь, ленту открыл с момента её открытия )))
<rapidsp> РБК прикольно излагает новости на сайте :)
<vladgobelen> хех.. а я и ее закрыл уже пару лет как
<vladgobelen> Nor8: Вся эта фигня может быть интересной лишь в одном случае
<rapidsp> или у нас жизнь такая, что заголовки новостей вызывают нервный смех
<vladgobelen> Nor8: Если изза нее можно устроить срачь
<vladgobelen> Nor8: ньюслэнд.ру для этого идеально подошел
<vladgobelen> Nor8: а главное - там вообще мозг можно не использовать.. разве что спинной для нажатия клавишь
<Nor8> vladgobelen: Ты шапочку надел уже? А то смотри, грядет! ))))
<vladgobelen> Nor8: Я уже 12 лвл
<Nor8> vladgobelen: По телеку сказали, что все за 10 минут кончится )))
<Nor8> vladgobelen: Что 12 лвл, тролль или орк? )))
<vladgobelen> Nor8: А от чего на этот раз?
<vladgobelen> Nor8: Человек
<Nor8> vladgobelen: А предельный левел какой и по каким критериям прокачка идет?
<vladgobelen> http://enotstvo.selfip.org/1153.png
<vladgobelen> предельный 75
<Nor8> ))) ахахаха
<vladgobelen> Nor8: прокачка до него года 2-3
<Nor8> vladgobelen: Удачи
<vladgobelen> Nor8: Не волнуйся, я к следущему концу света должен успеть
<vladgobelen> ну или через один
<Nor8> jham: http://www.livejournal.ru/themes/id/29209   Читай, с картинками ))))
<vladgobelen> Nor8: Так от чего на этот раз то?
<Nor8> vladgobelen: От полной несовместимости человечества с планетой Земля )))
<vladgobelen> эм..
<vladgobelen> полная совместимость может быть только при разложении
<Nor8> vladgobelen: Это симбиоз, гармония, а тут несовместимость!
<jham> Nor8: спасибо. спок ночи^Wконца света
<vladgobelen> jham: Ты чего?
<vladgobelen> Не спать
<vladgobelen> Давайте предаваться повальному греху, убивать друг друга и есть младенцев.
<jham> я уж и так винчика на будь здоров накатил
<Nor8> vladgobelen: Предавайся, ктож мешает, только помни, дело уголовно наказуемое ))))
<vladgobelen> Nor8: Так конец света
<vladgobelen> какая уже разница?
 * rapidsp только что предался повальному греху :)
<XuMuK> ку
<Nor8> ку
<XuMuK> чо тут у вас?)
<XuMuK> кстати, одмины есть?)
<rapidsp> конец света шагает по стране :)
<Nor8> Конец света
<vladgobelen> Кстати, у нас первых он начнется! Ха-ха!
<XuMuK> если вдруг от меня будет вброс бреда, то ето не я))
<XuMuK> у меня дочка с телефоном играецо)
<Nor8> XuMuK: ))) так отними
<XuMuK> и как то зашла в ирку)
<XuMuK> Nor8, так не получицо))
<Nor8> XuMuK: Дай её краски, пусть порисует ))))
<rapidsp> это многое объясняет :)
<vladgobelen> XuMuK: Идет по стопам отца. Такая маленькая, а уже к убунту тянется..
<XuMuK> Nor8, её так просто не разведешь))
<XuMuK> ну допустим, не убунту, а андроид)
<vladgobelen> XuMuK: А канал то убунту
<vladgobelen> XuMuK: она же именно к каналу пришла ;)
<XuMuK> и, в данный момент, она тянецо к арчу)
<XuMuK> http://goo.gl/kAJxK
<XuMuK> vladgobelen, ну ето просто там настроено было сразу на несколько каналов))
<vladgobelen> XuMuK: да да.. я тоже верю, что она умная и тянется к генту, но я для убунтоидов просто так сказал, чтобы не обижать их ;)
<XuMuK> не, к хенту она точно не тянецо ибо у меня её уже давнооо не стояло...
<vladgobelen> Точно точно.. Тоже не говори.. Они же как щенки.. Не обижай
<sharikoff> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-B8kYdJDI5sg/TdPcFhW0XqI/AAAAAAAAAyM/Wb-VyPeowKE/s288/1.gif
<kosyaky> здравствуйте. есть кто живой?
<kosyaky> у меня такой вопрос: в "комбинациях клавиш клавиатуры" команда "запустить просмотр справки" стояло значение XF86Help. я его отключил. Как вернуть это значение назад? нажать клавишу не получится, потому что ее у меня нет :)
<kosyaky> в общем как вернуть значение по умолчанию?
<victor0000> kosyaky: нажать и посмотри терминал dmesg | tail
<victor0000> бум)
<victor0000> kosyaky: нажать и посмотри терминал dmesg | tail
<lera> ура! работает!)
<Momoka> что работает?
<lera> chrome номально работает) осталось всего 2 проблемы)
<lera> вообще то их больше, но остальные я пока что наверно не нашла)
<skai> все всегда работает
<lera> работает, но как то не так... :)
<vladgobelen> lera: поставь фф4... Там работает все и как нужно.
<vladgobelen> а там может и ось сменишь
<lera> неинтересно когда всё работает( откуда тогда знания и практика будут?
<vladgobelen> ) знания о багах хрома - бесполезные знания
<lera> вообще задумываюсь о генту) там ещё интереснее)))
<vladgobelen> может через пару лет его допишут, тогда и посмотрим
<vladgobelen> lera: не.. тут скучнее.. не падает, не глючит.. Убунту интереснее
<skai> vladgobelen: а можно хоть один баг хрома?конечно безнадежно требовать от тебя доказательства твоих вбросов, но вдруг:)
<vladgobelen> skai: Работа правой клавиши мыши при жестах
<skai> vladgobelen: и что с ней?
<lera> да я просто перемудрила с MTU, потому он не все страницы открывал....
<vladgobelen> skai: А ты попробуй
<lera> поставила на автомат - нормально заработал...
<Henoxek> хочу сафари на линуксе =(
<vladgobelen> skai: отсутствие поиска по истории.. по журналу
<skai> vladgobelen: то есть поле поиска в строке журнала, в котором искать можно - это ты ниасилил?
<vladgobelen> skai: отсутствие поиска по википедии, яндексу, гуглу, лурку
<vladgobelen> три хватит?
<skai> vladgobelen: а поиск по яндексу, вики, лурку и тысячи других поисковых движков - тоже не осили?
<vladgobelen> а ты переключись между ними
<skai> пока только жесты оспорить не могу, ибо не пользуюсь ими
<skai> легко
<vladgobelen> не так и легко.. тут это одним кликом
<vladgobelen> а поторебление памяти?, хранение информации?
<vladgobelen> да там баг на баге.. не готов он еще
<vladgobelen> как и убунту для реальной работы
<vladgobelen> как будет готов - я первый перейду
<skai> vladgobelen: то есть простой таб - это в хроме больше одной клавиши?кейворды нам сложны?
<vladgobelen> skai: продолжим - багнутое масштабирование страниц тоже норм?
<skai> потребление - овер100 вкладок в трех окнах хрома не повысили общее потребление памяти выше 1гб.фф4 так не смог
<skai> vladgobelen: чем оно кривое?
<vladgobelen> Потребление до двух с половиной раз выше, чем в фф4
<skai> vladgobelen: пока ыт ни назвал ни одного бага.только то, что ты не нашел кнопочку или клавишу как нажать
<skai> vladgobelen: скажи это 4 фф
<skai> vladgobelen: скажи ему, что у него потребление меньше хромиума
<vladgobelen> Я это тебе говорю.
<skai> vladgobelen: выскажись ему.пусть он знает.пусть прекратит жрать всю оперативку
<skai> vladgobelen: ты ему скажи.фф4 не знает, что у него меньше.и жрет все
<vladgobelen> skai: Ты идеально подходишь для убунту.
<vladgobelen> настолько же вменяем..
<skai> vladgobelen: а ты идеальный тролль:) ни одного доказательства, но когда заканчиваются аргументы - начинаешь делать унылые вбросы:)в общем сферический тролль в вакууме
<vladgobelen> Выше читай
<vladgobelen> ты пока ни одного пункта не опровергнул
<skai> vladgobelen: а ты мои ответы читал?
<skai> vladgobelen: нет.ну классика.тролли всегда игнорируют доводы
<vladgobelen> Ты пока вменяемого ничего не отвечал.
<vladgobelen> Только "сам дурак"
<skai> vladgobelen: ну так.для тебя вменяемый - то, что соглашаются с тобой.а любые аргументы против - твой фильтр блокирует
<vladgobelen> skai: Погугли слово "вменяемый"
<skai> vladgobelen: или ты читать не умеешь и тебе надо в картинка показывать?
<skai> vladgobelen: погугли сарказм.если ты его не понимаешь - то твоя ушербность еще больше, чем я думал:)
<skai>  skai | vladgobelen: то есть поле поиска в строке журнала, в котором искать можно - это ты ниасилил?
<skai> понимаю.сарказм.но в нем конкретно сказано, что и где искать
<vladgobelen> оно очищается при переходе
<skai> vladgobelen:даааа?ты на хроме 4.0 сидишь?
<skai> vladgobelen: батенька, покиньте криокамеру
<vladgobelen> а если мне нужно в двух системах искать?
<vladgobelen> последний юзал 12
<vladgobelen> перед этим год назад 10
<vladgobelen> пока нельзя работать
<skai> vladgobelen: год назад 10 хром?спалился.ты не юзал
<vladgobelen> сек
<skai> vladgobelen: год назад 10 хрома еще не было
<vladgobelen> skai: пятый
<skai> 10 - это март этого года
<skai> аааа
<vladgobelen> http://clients.futuremark.com/peacekeeper/results.action?key=3F5O
<vladgobelen> вон
<skai> ну пятый
<skai> я говорю - покинь криокамеру
<vladgobelen> 5 затем 12
<vladgobelen> 12 уже лучше, но до браузеров пока не дотягивает
<vladgobelen> Скорость за счет функциональности не нужна
<skai> и уже в 12.да что там.уже давно при переходе поиск в журнале не очищается
<skai> функциональность таже.а есть плюшки, которые фф до сих пор вменяемо не сделал
<skai> например вменяемый печенькоменеджер
<vladgobelen> skai: да да.. ты хоть закликайся, мне нужен доступ к элементам сразу, а не через убунту
<skai> vladgobelen: эмммм....че?Оо
<vladgobelen> vladgobelen: извини, опечатался..
<skai> vladgobelen: чем тебе кнопка - непросто?
<vladgobelen> skai: мне нужен доступ к постоянно используемым элементам постоянно, а не через жопу
<skai> vladgobelen: дада.это был самый толстый и унылый вброс на твоей памяти
<vladgobelen> зайди на newsland.ru
<vladgobelen> затем введи "ту" в строке адреса
<skai> vladgobelen: то есть заползти в меню фф - это нормально.но если надо зайти в меню хрома - это уже недоступно.увы, ты не доходишь до уровня слонега.тот был не так уныл
<vladgobelen> что ты увидишь?
<vladgobelen> зачем мне заходить в меню?
<skai> в строке адреса или поиска на сайте?
<vladgobelen> у меня все доступно мгновенно
<vladgobelen> мне нужно первую букву ввести в любой раскладке и попасть на нужный сайт
<skai> vladgobelen: затем, что в фф без ручной настройки - журнал тоже находится в менюшках
<skai> vladgobelen: о.так этот работает
<vladgobelen> нет..  в фф все через строку адреса
<skai> ты имел ввиду, что ввел букву - и тебе из истории предложение?так это работает
<skai> незнамо сколько лет
<vladgobelen> мне из истории сайт
<vladgobelen> причем в любой раскладке
<vladgobelen> я такого в 12 не нашел
<vladgobelen> дальше - поиск.. Видимо мы не так друг друга поняли
<skai> в 11 стабильном работает.на русской и английской раскладке
<vladgobelen> например я ищу фразу "убунту гадость"
<vladgobelen> ввел, посмотрел в гугле
<vladgobelen> мне придется перебивать ее, чтобы в яндексе смотреть?
<vladgobelen> или чтобы через пол часа выделить и скинуть другу?
<skai> зависни на минутку.мне телефон звонит
<vladgobelen> skai: Дальше. Я открываю огв ролик.. И что я вижу? Серый квадрат вместо ролика.
<uvvtu> всем доброго вечера
<victor0000> да вечера
<uvvtu> что нового сдесь? и кого убили?
<skai> vladgobelen: так.ты ссыль скинь на огв:)
<vladgobelen> uvvtu: Скай слил спор про хром и пошел гуглить)
<vladgobelen> uvvtu: хотя вон уже вернулся
<skai> я то и не знал, что те ролики, что я смотрел - это серые квадраты.поэтому и видел фильмы
<vladgobelen> http://enotstvo.selfip.org/disk/hidden/ubuntu/
<vladgobelen> да держи
<skai> vladgobelen: дадада.понимаю.у тебя нет личной жизни.но я то на телефон отвечаю людям:)
<uvvtu> я тоже могу на телефон ответить
<vladgobelen> я еще даже до ассоциации приложений не дошел и до настроек ^^
<skai> vladgobelen: ну у тя и аплоад скорость.жуть.ты где такой интернет то тормозной нашел?
<vladgobelen> 10мегабит
<vladgobelen> проверь, может у тебя вирусы?
 * uvvtu  вообще имеет интернет 4 кбт/сек
<skai> vladgobelen: давай без унылых вбросов.а то как то слабовато с вирусами ты вкинул
<vladgobelen> skai: просто как вариант
<vladgobelen> на убунту это реально
<uvvtu> да
<uvvtu> последний хакер чита
<skai> vladgobelen: повторю.без унылых вбросов.если вкидываешь, то хоть чтото слегка соответствующее дефствительности.а не такой жир.а то совсем страшно за твой разум
<vladgobelen> skai: Ок, не буду по больному.
<skai> vladgobelen: толсто
<skai> vladgobelen: это у тя где капитошку забанили?
<vladgobelen> чем чушь пороть, лучше найди вменяемую замену фф на Qt
<skai> vladgobelen: хром.пока ты в нем показал лишь то, что ты не нашел чего то и гдето.я вполне спокойно не меняя запроса меняю поисковые движки.можешь оперой воспользоваться, но комбайн она неприглядный
<vladgobelen> опера - проприетарна
<lera> ггг... файтинг)))
<skai> vladgobelen: у тя еще вбросы есть унылые?чем нить еще сольешь, или я иду завтракать?
<vladgobelen> да и монолитна..
<skai> ну так.я и говорю - комбайны не нужны.но она вроде на кутях писана.хотя хз
<vladgobelen> хром неюзабельный
<vladgobelen> остается фф
<vladgobelen> кстати
<skai> vladgobelen: фф тормоз и не имеет плюшек хрома.
<vladgobelen> Ссылка выше - там браузеры, которые я пробовал..
<lera> хз, пользуюсь хромом и вполне довольна)
<skai> где кино?
<vladgobelen> Из всех только фф имеет право на жизнь пока что
<lera> и против фф ничего не имею
<skai> там вроде в ролике я тока фф заметил
<lera> на вкус и цвет...
<vladgobelen> http://clients.futuremark.com/peacekeeper/results.action?key=3F5O
<vladgobelen> я про эту
<lera> vladgobelen, какой же Вы категоричный...
<vladgobelen> lera: просто я привык, что всегда прав..
<lera> сочувствую...
<skai> lera: да ладно:)после ухода димея нам тут нехватало упоротого троля:)он старается заменить его:)
<lera> ))))))))))))))))
<vladgobelen> skai: да.. это печально.. приходится не утверждать плохого - сбывается..
<skai> а кто такой Unknown unknown?
<skai> не встречал такого браузера
<vladgobelen> skai: Ааа.. это мое творение на вебките)
<vladgobelen> года два назад писал
<skai> тыю ему хоть юа придумал бы
<skai> типо попов браузер
<vladgobelen> лениво
<vladgobelen> всеравно дописывать лень
<skai> ясно
<vladgobelen> skai: Кстати, на одном и том же железе на убунту тесты на 150-400 меньше вышли. Вон перепроверял
<skai> а сафаря под вендой или православно?
<vladgobelen> там не все я проверял
<vladgobelen> например осла - другой человек
<lera> народ, как юзать powernowd? я его ставила, меняла значения... а они не меняются (сорри за ламерство, с просонья не могу нормально объяснить)
<vladgobelen> сафари тоже
<lera> короче дефолтовские настройки сохраняются и не меняются... или ему конфиг надо править?
<skai> lera: powernowd -h
<lera> оке, пасип, ща попоробую
<skai> конфиг валяется в /etc/conf.d/powernowd
<ivan__> Какой имедж вьер посоветуете быстрый?
<ivan__> *вьюер
<vladgobelen> ivan__: lxde-шный
<vladgobelen> просто и быстро..
<skai> ivan__: дефолтный
<ivan__> Дефолтный кривой
<skai> глаз гнома или ненудные шотвелы?
<skai> я про глаз гнома
<Ivan_the_terribl> Вроде шотвел стоит, а что за глаз гнома, как называется по-агнлийски?
<skai> eye of gnome
<skai> стоит по дефолту в гноме.я так шотвел снес.мне все равно фотки каталогизировать не надо.фотоаппарата не имеем за ненадобностью
<lera> gwenview
<Ivan_the_terribl> Ну, каталогизацияей порт гугловской софтины у меня нормально занимается как её... пикаса. А вот какой-нить быстрый вьер из эмси просматривать нужен
<vladgobelen> lera: он про быстрое)
<vladgobelen> Ivan_the_terribl: самое быстрое, что я видел - из лхде..
<lera> упс)
<vladgobelen> тоже на гтк, так что норм
<skai> Ivan_the_terribl: шлаз гнома
<skai> gpicview еще
<lera> написала первое что пришло в голову)
<vladgobelen> мне вообще хватает dolphin))
<skai> шерлок холмс
<skai> сидит у компа с лупой и смотрит на миниатюры:)
<lera> ))))))))))))
<lera> ой! а сегодня ж вроде как конец света обещали! а во сколько? кто в курсе?)
<vladgobelen> http://enotstvo.selfip.org/1155.png
<vladgobelen> http://enotstvo.selfip.org/1156.png
<vladgobelen> бинго
<skai> в 6 утра по москве 22 мая
<novns> lera, уже наступил, вы всё пропустили
<Ivan_the_terribl> У вас бывает так что дпкг тупо виснет и не отвечает на запросы? Преходицца ребутаться, процесс не убивается.
<skai> vladgobelen: а на весь экран?и с приближением?
<skai> novns: 4.2
<vladgobelen> skai: тут любое приложение можно на весь экран
<skai> novns: вспомни школьный курс географии и часовые пояса
<lera> чорт, такое зрелище пропустила, придётся ждать декабрь 2012)
<vladgobelen> skai: это же не гном
<skai> vladgobelen: ты не приложение.а миниатюру
<skai> vladgobelen: если ты гномом не пользовался - так хоть не брызкай жиром:)
<vladgobelen> пользовался
<novns> skai, меня в школе учили атеизму
<vladgobelen> пока его создатель не предал свое творение и не убил
<skai> novns: а география?
<novns> а по географии у меня был трояк :-)
<vladgobelen> lera: Конец света еще будет. По гринвичу с 17 часов жди
<skai> novns: понятно.итак внемли мне: пока в америке вечер 21 мая(время пишествия) - в москве 6 утра 22 :)
<novns> зато пятёрки по математике, физике, русскому языку и ещё куче предметов
<lera> пойду накрашусь! а то придёт армагедон, а я даже не одета))))
<novns> скорей опять придёт Наполеон
<skai> novns: а на физике, когда рассказывали про эксперимент с самолетами, летящими вокруг земли по оси вращения и против - там не упоминали, что земля круглая и большая?:)
<novns> внезапно
<lera> а кстати, что должно быть? вспышка на Солнце или астероид какой?)
<skai> lera: второе пришествие иисуси
<skai> lera: или иидебиана
<skai> в общем какойто дистр очнется
<lera> )))))))))))))
<vladgobelen> lera: Они думают, что я своего сына еще раз пришлю на Землю))
<novns> skai, даже по меркам солнечной системы земля - мелкая
<novns> skai, и ни разу не круглая, а шарообразная
<skai> novns: нам хватит
<Henoxek> жаль что конца света не будет)
<skai> novns: круглая:)ты ее со стороны видел?нет:)а я видел:)
<lera> рано ещё, пусть он в 2012 будет, у меня ещё планы на это лето!
<novns> круглое только отображение земли на плоскость
<skai> а я за конец света.а то сесячные наступают
<novns> skai, так не платите за свет и вам выключат
<novns> делов-то
<skai> общага.тут не выключат
<novns> ну морду набьют, тоже польза
<skai> не набьют
<skai> будут время от времени изводить, что надо бы оплатить проживание еще на полгода
<novns> есть ещё вариант с неученьем
<novns> неученье - тьма
<lera> у кого какая нормальная температура рабочая на компе/ноуте?
<novns> 60 градусов
<vladgobelen> 33-40
<vladgobelen> это самое горячее.. видео
<rapidsp> горячее видео?
<lera> у меня ниже 65 не падает... нифига не понимаю... сегодня вскрою пациента... буду пыль искать)
<vladgobelen> lera: На убунту норм.. На убунту у меня до 108 дорастало
<rapidsp> это проц??
<lera> а по моему даже 60 не нормально...
<lera> будет греться - напишу на ноуте ВВЭР-1000)
<Ivan_the_terribl> Сто восемь? Вы чо припой попалвится нах
<vladgobelen> Ivan_the_terribl: хехе.. работало.. приходилось дуть на него
<vladgobelen> пол часа без игры и норм
<Ivan_the_terribl> Это какая ж игра пашет под убунтой и так фигачит проц?
<skai> притом, что ноуты начиная с начала века модели автоматически вырубаются и не дают загрузиться, если температура превышает 95 градусов.врос такой вброс
<vladgobelen> да любая с 3д-графикой.. убунту 9.04
<lera> не верю!
<vladgobelen> skai: Ровер, чувак.. Ровер..
<skai> vladgobelen: а разницы?о 95 градусах я узнал с ровера, кстати.потом на асусах подтвердил.потом у меня перестали попадаться запыленные ноуты на ремонт
<vladgobelen> без нагрузки то да - 60-70
<vladgobelen> а в ту же линейку поиграй
<vladgobelen> skai: Ну вот, а уменя он не вырубался
<lera> а кстати, подскажите плиз... колонки и наушкини работают паралельно... что с этим мона сделать?
<vladgobelen> skai: Только пищал
<skai> ага.верю верю.прям на 9.04(которая уже сама выключается, когда сенсоры показывают 95.настройки дефолтные).а еще к тебе приходили инопланетяне и выдали все секреты мира:)
<vladgobelen> skai: Хотя есть вариант, что это убунту как всегда криво отображала температуру
<skai> есть вариант, что ты как всегда гонишь:)но это детали
<lera> )))))))))))))0
<vladgobelen> Ок)
<skai> в другой раз погугли хотябы о критических температурах и автоотключении, если сам не сталкивался.чтобы правдоподобно выглядело:)
<vladgobelen> skai: Выше читай
<skai> vladgobelen: дада.а ты погугли немного:)чтобы ты мог врать поубедительней:)
<vladgobelen> skai: Читай выше, не тролли
<Ivan_the_terribl> Когда создаёшь кастомную кнопку на панели, она выглядит как такая фигня с пружинкой. А как поменять иконку на другую? В настройках что-то нету.
<vladgobelen> Ivan_the_terribl: этов темах вроде меняется
<skai> vladgobelen: я не тролю:)я проявляю искреннюю заботу:)ты ведь главный атракцион на канале:)упоротый фанатег, который "не читал, но осуждаю" по любому поводу дает с ЧСВ овер900 и мнением, что ты всегда прав - это так забавно:)так что о
<skai> тебе надо заботиться и помогать:)
<vladgobelen> skai: [16:55:51] <vladgobelen> skai: Выше читай
<vladgobelen> Ivan_the_terribl: я темы менял, разделители меняли внешний вид
<skai> vladgobelen: чел.у тя клава заела.
<Ivan_the_terribl> Да я не про разделители.
<vladgobelen> ааа.. кнопку
<vladgobelen> skai: Перестань пожалуйста троллить. Юзера попросил помощи. Почитай правила канала.
<AndreX> такс
<skai> vladgobelen: читай выше
<sharikoff> все как обычно
<skai> vladgobelen: все равно ты ему не помогаешь, так хоть почитаешь, поумнеешь:)
<skai> Ivan_the_terribl: при создании кнопки, когда вводишь название и команду - нажми на пружинку и выберай иконку
<skai> sharikoff: ага.слонега не хватает.тот тоньше был, чем эта пародия на него.но другого то нет:(
<Ivan_the_terribl> И правда :) . Спасибо! Неочевидный ход :) :) .
<Ivan_the_terribl> Кстати, вот вопрос, который меня мучает с тех пор
<Ivan_the_terribl> когда я юзаю гном
<rapidsp> "зачем?" ?
<Ivan_the_terribl> Как в дефолтном файловом менеджере, например при аплоде файла сделать нормальные тумбнейлы? Фото загружать нереально, ничего не видно.
<skai> Ivan_the_terribl: всмысле, чтобы миниатюры на внешних носителях были?зайди в наутилуса в параметры и выбери показывать миниатюры везде.и измени размер файла, чтобы показывал мнииатюры у файлов не только меньше 10метров
<rapidsp> смысле при аплоде? это как? удаленный ресурс?
<vladgobelen> Ivan_the_terribl: Скрин дай в пример
<uvvtu> всем привет
<skai> uvvtu: возвращение блудного пинга?
<uvvtu> да
<uvvtu> сенсоры поставил - вроде бы и кулер стал нормально работать
<uvvtu> как то странно у кулерами работает убунта.
<rapidsp> разве кулерами не биос занимается?
<uvvtu> мысль такая и у меня теплиться
<skai> rapidsp: биос только до загрузки системы
<uvvtu> но и система както то воздйствует на это
<skai> а сенсоры у всех разные, поэтому их сначала надо было опознать и в запуск системы поставить
<vladgobelen> rapidsp: например недавно изза бага в драйвере нвидиа дохли видеокарты.. Кулер останавливался
<uvvtu> реально - поставил сенсорс сразу нормально стало
<uvvtu> сейчас безшумно стало работать
<skai> uvvtu: сделай sudo sensors-detect найди все сенсоры(он сам найдет и предложит добавить в запуск) и все
<uvvtu> сейчас
<rapidsp> ну да сенсоры кулерами рулят, они толком считать то все могут :)
<skai> можешь еще pwm и фанконтрол настроить
<rapidsp> *не
<skai> чтобы при обпределенных температурах были определенные обороты
<rapidsp> skai: у меня биос, ибо видна разница при переключении режимов в биосе
<lera> Sorry, no sensors were detected.
<lera> This is relatively common on laptops, where thermal management is
<lera> handled by ACPI rather than the OS.
<lera> мне такое сказал... всё печально?)
<rapidsp> vladgobelen: у меня карта без кулера, так што пускай бажат скока угодно :)
<skai> rapidsp: ессесно видна.но система по acpi управляет полностью.и может игнорировать биос, если ты ее настроишь
<uvvtu> skai, я просто тупа на все ответил YEs
<skai> uvvtu: правильно
<skai> uvvtu: в конце он сказал, какие строки добавил в модули
<uvvtu> спасибо братское сердце
<uvvtu> да
<vladgobelen> rapidsp: хех)) Этот баг только на винде был.. Драйвера сначала там обкатывают, потом на нормальные оси дают. На убунту, федору.. И когда точно уже все впорядке - можно пускать в рабочие.
<skai> uvvtu: либо модпробни их вручную, либо перезагрузись
<uvvtu> Unloading i2c-dev... OK
<uvvtu> Unloading i2c-i801... OK
<uvvtu> Unloading cpuid... OK
<Ivan_the_terribl> http://img171.imagevenue.com/aAfkjfp01fo1i-25459/loc663/958182983__122_663lo. вот, короче, что я имею ввиду. Можно ли _тут_ регулировать размер тубмбнейлов?
<skai> uvvtu: ненене
<skai> там в конце
<skai> cat /etc/modules
<uvvtu> Monitoring programs won't work until the needed modules are
<skai> и увидишь, какие модули добавило
<uvvtu> походу она не работает
<vladgobelen> Ivan_the_terribl: нот фаунд..закинь http://vl-up.tk
<skai> uvvtu: пока модули не будут запущены
<skai> uvvtu: ты их только в автозапуск добавил
<Ivan_the_terribl> Блин
<skai> uvvtu: либо перезапусти систему, либо вручную запусти их в данном сеансе
<uvvtu> ничего не добавило
<uvvtu> coretemp
<uvvtu> вот что бовавило
<uvvtu> добавило
<Ivan_the_terribl> http://bayimg.com/lAIddaADD
<Ivan_the_terribl> Вот.
<uvvtu> перезагруз делаю
<vladgobelen> Ivan_the_terribl: а проблема в чем?
<skai> uvvtu: модпробнул бы его и все:)
<Ivan_the_terribl> Тубмнейлы маленькие - как сделать большие.
<uvvtu> сейчас
<vladgobelen> Ivan_the_terribl: а что такое тубмнейлы?))
<skai> Ivan_the_terribl: они у тебя такие http://storage3.static.itmages.com/i/11/0521/h_1305958705_1a5b5ffe00.png
<skai> Ivan_the_terribl: но стоит нажать на любую картинку - http://storage3.static.itmages.com/i/11/0521/h_1305958705_f2fd67d241.png получаешь вот:)
<vladgobelen> тьфу блин
<Ivan_the_terribl> Неа)
<Ivan_the_terribl> Только в лисе или в хроме
<Ivan_the_terribl> А я оперой ) .
<skai> Ivan_the_terribl: аааа.опера.новое доказательство, что опера - нехорошая весч:)
<Henoxek> АНБ США рекомендует запретить все тумбнейлеры )
<Henoxek> ибо брешь
<Ivan_the_terribl> Фак, что тут ещё скажешь... пойду может плагин какой погуглю...
<Ivan_the_terribl> втф ис АНБ
<Ivan_the_terribl> ?
<Henoxek> nsa
<Ivan_the_terribl> нейшнл спейс адженси?
<Henoxek> агенство национальной безопасности
<Ivan_the_terribl> йопт
<skai> Henoxek: он не знает, что такое анб, а ты ему по буржуйски.думаешь он знает английский?
<Henoxek> анб это по русски
<skai> Henoxek: повторю. Henoxek: он не знает, что такое анб ;)
<skai> как мне нравятся однозадачные люди:)
<rapidsp> фигня, РПЦ тумбнейлы благословила
<Henoxek> xml rpc
<go8765432> добрый  день. нехватает пакетов при установке.подскажите как это исправить http://paste.ubuntu.com/610952/
<sharikoff> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zp9Y6U1Ej0g&feature=related
<Henoxek> go8765432 а зачем запускаешь configure? сборка из сорцов?
<go8765432> Henoxek,  да - sbxkb
<Henoxek> o.O
<Henoxek> p   fbxkb                           - индикатор и переключатель раскладки клавиа
<Henoxek> apt на что?
<go8765432> чего?
<go8765432> я не понял
<go8765432> что ты имел ввиду?
<Henoxek> ставить из сорцов = засирать систему
<Henoxek> ubuntu это не slackware
<go8765432> там мало зависимостей
<go8765432> 2. в сорцах этого нет
<rapidsp> в репах смысле
<go8765432> 3. меня интересует ответ на вопрос)
<go8765432> реп тоже нет
<rapidsp> go8765432: а ответ простой - там же указано какие пакеты поставить?
<Ivan_the_terribl> Ставить из сорцов - это дженту.
<go8765432> rapidsp, я их не могу найти в синаптике
<Henoxek> Ivan_the_terribl не совсем так. Там хоть отслеживаются зависимости
<go8765432> rapidsp, так бы не спрашивал)
<Henoxek> а из тарболов ставить... это целиться себе в ногу при автоматическом обновлении
<vladgobelen> ))
<Ivan_the_terribl> Причем хорошо отслеживаюцца. Ни разу конфликтов не было.\
<Henoxek> хотя.. можно же сделать свой .deb
<Henoxek> из собранного кода
<go8765432> Henoxek, спс. за предупреждение. но у меня хом машина и это не критично, тем более что не так много прог из сорцов будет стоять)
<go8765432> Henoxek, союирать пакет я не осилю
<go8765432> *собирать
<Henoxek> http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/ubuntu/40183/
<vladgobelen> go8765432: В любом случае убунту между релизами переустанавливают. Все норм.
<go8765432> Henoxek, спс за линк. иду попробую)
<rapidsp> go8765432: http://developer.gnome.org/gdk-pixbuf/gdk-pixbuf-html-2.22.1.tar.gz
<NoOova> Народ!
<NoOova> чем отличаются статик и шаред библиотеки?
<go8765432> rapidsp, это я так понимаю пакет которого не хватает? а в дебе его нет ?
<NoOova> статик это вкомпиленные в бинарник а шаред это дллки и .со-шки?
<rapidsp> видимо нет
<Henoxek> static присоединяются к коду линковщиком, а шаред - проецируются в память процесса, если не ошибаюсь
<NoOova> Henoxek: т.е. я впринципе прав?
<Henoxek> есть вызов dlopen
<Henoxek> вот этим вот открывают .so библиотеки
<go8765432> Henoxek, там описывается как ставить пакет с расширением dsc
<go8765432> а у меня в таре
<go8765432> хотя я пару линков нагуглили- пробую
<rapidsp> блин... вместо make install надо просто checkinstall
<rapidsp> полчаса вспоминал :)
<go8765432> это мне было ?
<rapidsp> угу
<go8765432> rapidsp, так у меня на configure порется всё
<rapidsp> да это понятно
<rapidsp> а без зависимостей все равно работать не будет
<rapidsp> это тебе на случай, если configure пройдешь :)
<gagat> ку
<gagat> кто шарит софт для создания двд меню?
<Amblnb> victor0000: Ку! Уже подсказали решение на счёт свг. Можно залить СВГ куда угодно, а ссылку потом отобразить чрез сайт с редиректами http://doiop.com указываешь просто другое расширение файлу и форум его признаёт но открывается СВГ..
<JoD[web]> Всем доброго дня)
<JoD[web]> вникто не знает вайн может  не устанавливать игрушку?
<skai> может
<JoD[web]> а кто то знает почему?
<skai> господь бог возможно
<JoD[web]> игра перед этим устанавливалась, но к сожаленипрогресса висит на одной точкею я её снес по глупости и теперь пытаюсь снова поставить) а она рисует что идет установка и полоска
<JoD[web]> игра перед этим устанавливалась,игра перед этим устанавливалась,игра перед этим устанавливалась,прогресса висит на одной точке(
<Ivan_the_terribl> YEEEEEEES!
<JoD[web]> блин еще и ноут глючит(((
<Ivan_the_terribl> А всего то надо быдло use qt for file selector отметить!
<Ivan_the_terribl> Я крут.
<Momoka> как установить kvirc?
<JoD[web]> короче она была, я снес а назад не ставится
<Momoka> установил, но не запускается, libkvilib.so.4 не запускается, пишет
<go8765432> подскажите: возможно как-то запретить запуск наутилуса без ключа --no-desktop ?
<JoD[web]> а кто с вайном дружит?)
<skai> JoD[web]: его друг, кроссовер
<JoD[web]> как поставить игрушку на линукс не через вайн?
<skai> найти написанную под линукс
<JoD[web]> не вариант)
<skai> тогда ставь через вайн, или юзай виртуалку или венду
<JoD[web]> вот я думал виртуал бокс (на нем норм игры идут?)
<pahan> нет
<Aceler> Да
<pahan> на виртуалке не поиграешь
<JoD[web]> поч?
 * Aceler прошёл Morrowind в VirtualBox. ЧЯДНТ?
<skai> pahan: депендс он гейм
<JoD[web]> а мне виртуал бокс при запуске выдает
<JoD[web]>  Код ошибки:  NS_ERROR_FAILURE (0x80004005) Компонент:  Console Интерфейс:  IConsole {515e8e8d-f932-4d8e-9f32-79a52aead882}
<pahan> skai, ну да впринципе, но нормальную OpenGL или DirectX я крайне сомневаюсь
<skai> pahan: игры годов 2002-2003 нормально идут по вб
<pahan> на виртуалке видюха виртуальная
<JoD[web]> фак)
<pahan> с играми проблема, да
<skai> @kick "JoD[web]"  последнее предупреждение
<victor0000> Amblnb: convert -size 30x20 xc:transparent -font Bookman-DemiItalic -pointsize 20 -draw "text 0,15 'FA'" /tmp/2.png && gnome-open /tmp/2.png Кто показать FA ?
<Aceler> pahan: не сомневайся, в VirtualBox давно используется виртуальная 3D видеокарта, которая виртуализирует обращения к 3D акселератору в реальный 3D акселератор.
<Aceler> Оверхед от 0 до 50% — это второй вопрос )
<Aceler> Как раз старые игры и не пойдут, в этом режиме виртуализируются только последнии версии DirectX, то ли 8, то ли 9.
<Amblnb> victor0000: Кстати что за коды постоянно пишешь. Я не везде могу понять даже как ими воспользоваться. Где что менять.
<skai> Aceler: старые идут.ибо им и не виртуальной 3д хватает:)
<victor0000> Amblnb: конверт ман не?
<Aceler> skai: есть лаг между теми старыми, которые могут работать в софтверном режиме и теми, которые уже не могут, но ещё не поддерживают соотв. DX.
<pahan> Aceler, возможно, ща попробую старик на ней запустить ради эксперемента
<Amblnb> victor0000: Там же всё по ненашему)
<Ivan_the_terribl> Старик и под никс можно сборку найти.
<skai> под вайн
<Ivan_the_terribl> И невервинтер найтс и балдурс гейт есть сборки. Идут отлично. Вся классика рпг есть.
<skai> не вся.старик тока вайновский
<skai> фоллаут 1 и 2 тоже
<JoD[web]> почему вайн может не устанавливать игрушку (даже папку не создает в програм файлс)?
<pahan> JoD[web], что за игра?
<JoD[web]> бринк
<JoD[web]> прошлый раз ставил
<Ivan_the_terribl> Елси б dead space 1-2 собрали бы под линукс, вот я чего хочу. Самые крутые игрушки современности.
<JoD[web]> стала
<JoD[web]> а сейчас даже папку не создает (хотя пишет что устанавливается)
<JoD[web]> может быть что-то с правами?\
<skai> JoD[web]: лицензия?
<pahan> Кажись виртуалка зависла от старика второго
<JoD[web]> )
<pahan> Ставь виду рядом на данный момен, лучший вариант на мой взгляд, хоть и не удобный правда
<pahan> Или еще можно в сторону приставок смотреть, хотя это на любителя
<JoD[web]> [f
<JoD[web]> ха
<JoD[web]> кажись нашел способ)
<pahan> какой
<JoD[web]> да да да
<JoD[web]> !!!
<JoD[web]> УРРРРА!!! (у меня вайн **** не хороший не создавал папку и не устанавливал) поставил q4wine и понеслась!)
<JoD[web]> кстати а кто пробовал бринк ставить?)
<JoD[web]> могу поделится идеей по запуску)
<pahan> так в чем идея?
<pahan> нормально идет она под линем то?
<JoD[web]> она не идет)))
<JoD[web]> воооообще!) если не отключить дрова на звук!
<Aceler> А кто мне скажет, почему у меня brasero показывает, что на чистом DVD-R диске свободно 1.7 Гб?
<JoD[web]> но если отключить то она запускается,  НО не работает мишь
<JoD[web]> так вот что бы работала мишь у меня пока 2 идеи, первая (поставить ДИНПУТ8)
<JoD[web]> второе патч поставить  на вайн (но
<JoD[web]> (но это уже маразм)
<Aceler> Ага , при этом спокойно записывает на него образ размером 2.6 Гб.
<Aceler> Мне одному кажется, что тут что-то не так7
<pahan> бывает наверно
<Slukin> кто-нибудь подскажет, как на gXNeur включить автопереключение с комбинации клавиш?
<Slukin> т.е. включить и выключить автоматическую смену раскладки с комбинации клавиш?
<unibot> !test
<ubuntuhelp> failed!
<neo3> ребят тут картинку надо залить не подскажите сайт?
<neo3> привет кстати всем
<skai> !itmages
<ubuntuhelp> ITmages — быстрый и удобный хостинг изображений. см: http://itmages.ru
<unibot> h
<unibot> !h
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='h'
<go8765432> обьясните плиз как справится с проблемой - http://paste.ubuntu.com/610952/
<novns> go8765432, поставить недостающие пакеты
<go8765432> novns, не вижу я его в синаптике
<novns> go8765432, libgtk2.0-dev
<novns> для большинства библиотек есть соответствующий пакет -dev
<novns> или libgtk-3-dev, какая там версия нужна
<AndreX> go8765432, а что собрать патаешя?
<go8765432> novns, спс) AndreX sbxkb
<unibot> кто подскажет как на e-bay зарегаться?
<User094[web]> подскажите пожалуйста страничку в инете где оченка игр в вайне
<nexusreglog> 1. нажать register 2. Зарегистрироваться 3. ... 4. Profit
<vdrandom> User094[web], ты про http://appdb.winehq.org/ ?
<User094[web]> да спс:-) большое)
<unibot> nexusreglog, карту какую надо?
<unibot> виза рублевая пойдет?
<nexusreglog> пойдет
<nexusreglog> главное чтоб банком были разрешены транзакции через интернет
<unibot> а при расчетах рубли ведь не прокатят
<nexusreglog> карту привязываеш к пейпалу
<nexusreglog> он конвертировать будет
<nexusreglog> зарплатные и прочие карты не прокатывают в большинстве случаев, делаешь в сбере том-же карту например, ложишь деньги и готово
<unibot> может для начала сразу завести карту в валюте с расчетом через инет?
<skai> визу можно и в рублях
<nexusreglog> можно вон в яндексе виртуальную карту купить
<skai> при запросе валют - происходит автоконвертация по курсу ммвб
<skai> сделать от альфабанка визу
<skai> с системой альфа-клик
<unibot> аккаунт будет привязан к данной карте? потом кредитку нельзя сменить?
<nexusreglog> карта привязывается к пейпалу
<nexusreglog> сменить можно
<vdrandom> unibot, это вы что оплачивать собрались?
<unibot> ага ясно спасибо. пожалуй для начала заведу карту в альфа-банке
<vdrandom> nexusreglog, некоторые банки дают с Visa Electron через интернеты платить
<vdrandom> Росбанк, например
<unibot> просто хочу с е-бея кое-что заказать
<skai> unibot: заказывай услугу карточка со своим изображением и на ней такса размести
<vdrandom> хотя Visa Classic удобнее
<nexusreglog> при привязке карты к палке с нее спишется сумма и нужна будет выписка об операциях, там будет код нужный для привязки
<vdrandom> в магазинах не надо вводить пин
<nexusreglog> потому лучше чтоб у банка где сделал карту был веб-банкинг или подобное
<vdrandom> а разве остались банки без веб-услуг?
<vdrandom> даже у сбербанка есть
<nexusreglog> ну сразу ее подключить всмысле надо, чтоб потом в банк не ездить лишний раз
<nexusreglog> *услугу веб-банкинга
<skai> поэтому и рекомендую альфа клик
<go8765432> можно как-то наутилусу запретить отображать рабочий стол?
<go8765432> никто не скажет?
<vladgobelen> go8765432: убей наутилус и собери без поддержки десктопа оО
<go8765432> vladgobelen, а попроще....
<go8765432> например запретить ему запускаться без ключа --no-desctop?
<vladgobelen> да да.. чтото в этом роде
<go8765432> я как-то это вроде делал в предыдущей коробке, но не могу вспомнить...
<vladgobelen> кстати, а зачем?)
<simon1> Привет всем!
<go8765432> vladgobelen, чтобы на раб.столе были коньки
<unibot> тест
<ubuntuhelp> unibot, Fail!
<go8765432> подскажите плиз почему коньки падают http://paste.ubuntu.com/611020/
<simon1> Подскажитите, как установить  reconstructor на 64-битную систему?    И откуда? У меня ставиться всё время с ошибкой (не устанавливается зависимость  libusplash-dev). Может без неё можно?
<vladgobelen> simon1: установи libusplash-dev
<simon1> ....не ставится!
<Maratich> что пишет, когда не ставится?
<simon1> synaptic её не находит..
<simon1> А при запуске конструктора  как раз и пишет что не хватает этой зависимости..
<simon1> ..но первое окно программы открывается
<Maratich> у меня ubuntu 10.04 amd64.  libusplash-dev в репах есть
<Maratich> reconstructor откуда брал?
<simon1> у меня на ubuntu 10.10  тоже нормальо устанавливалась! сейчас 11.04 без Unitu (классика)
<Maratich> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=default&section=all&arch=any&searchon=names&keywords=libusplash-dev он для 10.10 последний ))
<go8765432> кто-то пользуется опенбоксом?
<Maratich> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/amd64/libusplash-dev/0.5.52
<Maratich> вот для Natty
<Maratich> был для Natty
<Maratich> пользовался когда то
<go8765432> Maratich, как отрубить в наутилуса прорисовку рабочего стола?
<Maratich> --тщ-вуылещз
<Maratich> --no-desktop
<simon1> wget http://www.newlinux.ru/download/reconstructor_2.9_all.deb && sudo dpkg -i reconstructor_2.9_all.deb -    отсюда брал Reconstructur
<Maratich> я так для IceWM делал
<Maratich> оно?
<Maratich> simon1: ну в общем откуда - уже не важно, важно что по последней ссылке посмотри - библиотека Deleted
<go8765432> MagicLover, а когда я просто папку из загрузок браузера скажем открываю?)
<simon1> Спасибо Mratich попробую..
<Maratich> go8765432: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=108832.0 вот по теме
<Maratich> там точнее
<Maratich> simon1: ты немного не дочитал наверное там
<Maratich> библиотека для 11.04 не существует
<Maratich> собирай в 10.10
<Maratich> или младше
<simon1> Спасибо почитаю.
<User904[web]> тут в мост вантед под вайном кто-то играл?
<User904[web]> не подскажите как сделать разрешение игры 1600*900?
<staff_nowa> всем привет. Как на убунту-сервер X11 установить и запустить :?
<staff_nowa> пробывал apt-get install xserver-xorg xserver-xorg-core
<staff_nowa> ни кто не знает ?
<victor0000> зачем?
<staff_nowa> <victor0000> нужно
<victor0000> staff_nowa: давай
<staff_nowa> <victor0000> что тебе дать
<victor0000> staff_nowa: кто сломали?
<skai> victor0000: ты ему про !marazm расскажи
<go8765432> Maratich, спс.) помогло) когда-то и я научусь пользоваться поиском)
<go8765432> ктонить знает как menumaker использовать в опенбоксе ?
<Escsun> go8765432, для чего?
<Escsun> go8765432, obmenu, obconf в помощь
<go8765432> Escsun, я просто хотел уточнить-она создаёт меню debian?
<Escsun> go8765432, причем тут дебиан?
<go8765432> Escsun, в меню опенбокла есть обычно линк - называется debian-там всё приложения...
<Escsun> go8765432, если б это линк был)
<go8765432> этот линк создаёт менюмэйкер?
<go8765432> а что?
<Escsun> go8765432, его можно и самому написать если так надо)
<Escsun> go8765432, поставь obmenu
<Escsun> go8765432, это намного лучше будет
<go8765432> http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/dhls9c8v/Obmenuhomego8765432.configopenboxmen.png
<go8765432> Escsun, у меня стоит)
<go8765432> просто я так понял что менюмэйкер сканирует на все установленные приложения и добавляет их линком в меню, не?
<Escsun> go8765432, иногда да
<Escsun> go8765432, в 90 % случаях да
<Escsun> go8765432, но потом разгребать дольше )
<go8765432> ну так вот
<Escsun> go8765432, чем с 0 написать меню ))
<go8765432> у меня меню появилось, в обконфе, а в реальном меню его нет..
<go8765432> дебиан которое всмысле
<Escsun> go8765432, я так и не понял твоего вопроса
<go8765432> что делает менюмэйкер?
<Escsun> go8765432, mmaker -vf OpenBox3
<Escsun> go8765432, генерирует меню
<go8765432> сканирует на установленные приложения и пишет из в ~/.config/openbox/menu.xml да?
<Escsun> go8765432, угу
<go8765432> у меня кстати он запускается только как menumaker, a mmaker пишет Traceback (most recent call last):  File "/usr/bin/mmaker", line 2, in <module>    import MenuMaker.CLI
<go8765432> ImportError: No module named MenuMaker.CLI
<go8765432> Escsun, ну так вот- после того как он просканировал-где-то его результаты в меню опенбокса должны появится?
<Escsun> go8765432, ну да
<go8765432> а у меня их нет
<Escsun> go8765432, ток сначала reconfigure или как то так
<Escsun> да и не должно
<Escsun> go8765432, в опенбоксе кнопка
<go8765432> чё за кнопка?
<Escsun> или перезапусти)
<go8765432> ааа
<go8765432> точно
<Escsun> пока ты это не сделаешь любые изменения в конфиге работать не будут
<go8765432> ну да
<go8765432> я когда в обконфе чё-то пишу и нажимаю сохранить кнопку - оно сразу в меню появляется
<go8765432> *обменю
<go8765432> ну да ладно... я пошёл ребутнусь проверю
<go8765432> спс)
<unibot> тест
<ubuntuhelp> unibot, Fail!
<unibot> спасибо
<go8765432> а как востанавливать картинку рабочего сла при загрузке спомощью feh, а то cat ~/.fehbg не работает чё-то
<Escsun> go8765432, просто пропиши в autostart feh --bg-scale=путь/к/картинке.jpg
<go8765432> ок. попробую.спс.
<go8765432> Escsun, всё получилось. спс) осталось одна только маленькая проблемка - sbxkb  не запускается при старте
<go8765432> всё что до неё и после - норм, а она-не хочет
<go8765432> причём из консоли она тоже норм
<XuMuK> есть любители футбола?))
<go8765432> а... и ещё кончи чё-то падает
<XuMuK> дарю))
<XuMuK> http://itmages.ru/image/view/194920/ca7c8aa0
<uvvtu> всем привет
<uvvtu> есть ли конфеты
<go8765432> может кто знает где гаджим хранит свои учётные записи?
<lamer762[web]> пипл подскажите ламеру)) /home 200гб какой фс на убунте сделать ext4 or другую какую нибудь. / в 17гб собираюсь ext4 заюзать
<lamer762[web]> 2гб свап, оперативы 4гб
<ashap> \
<novns> lamer762[web], свапа нужно больше, чем оперативной памяти
<novns> для засыпания
<novns> а фс - ext4
<lamer762[web]> 4 у меня оперативы свап 5гб могу сделать
<lamer762[web]> хом в ext?
<novns> да
<lamer762[web]> понял
<novns> /boot рекомендуется ext2
<lamer762[web]> а btrfs что за фс
<novns> новая, ещё не готова
<lamer762[web]> сколько места нужно для бута
<go8765432> начёт гаджима никто е знает ?
<go8765432> *не
<lamer762[web]> reiserfs что за c
<lamer762[web]> фс
<novns> lamer762[web], для /boot много не надо, у меня 128мб
<novns> reiserfs - это файловая система с плохой репутацией :-)
<novns> её автор сидит пожизненно за убийство жены
<novns> но пользоваться можно, в случае большого количества мелких файлов она работает лучше, чем разные ext
<lamer762[web]> я просто хочю научиться самому кернел по компилить и сделать двойную сборку дефаулт и новый, вот и думаю общий сделать раздел /
<novns> а причём тут двойная сборка?
<novns> ядер может быть сколько угодно на выбор
<lamer762[web]> двойная загрузка - ядер
<lamer762[web]> а в буте кажется образ ядра
<novns> да и initrd
<novns> сколько это дело весин, можно прямо на лайвсиди посмотреть, например
<novns> *весит
<lamer762[web]> а на два ядра 248мб тогда надо /boot
<novns> lamer762[web], и ещё один момент, разделы фс надо выравнивать по секторам
<novns> особенно на ssd даёт прирост скорости
<novns> parted это умеет
<skai> novns: вообще 4.2 насчет свапа.свапа надо ровно столько, сколько занятой оперативы. то есть если у тя не поднималось нагрузки больше 1гб - тебе 4гб свапа не нужны
<ashap> народ подскажите пожалуйста.Клиент Ubuntu сервер Centos Немогу ssh вход по ключам настроить если по паролю то входит норм если вход по паролю отключить то пишет Permission denied (publickey,gssapi-with-mic) Делаю вроде все правильно создал на клиенте ключи, публичный скинул в домÐ
<ashap> debug1: Reading configuration data /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<ashap> debug1: Applying options for *
<ashap> debug2: ssh_connect: needpriv 0
<ashap> debug1: Connecting to 192.168.0.2 [192.168.0.2] port 22.
<novns> skai, для спящего режима нужен по количеству памяти
<novns> вся память независимо от занятости, отправляется в своп
<skai> novns: нет.по количеству ЗАНЯТОЙ
<Escsun> novns, по количеству занятой
<skai> novns: я с 2гб оперативы засыпал в 1гб свап
<skai> и просыпался обратно вполне спокойно
<novns> ну ок
<lamer762[web]> значит 5 гб много для свапа? при 4 реальной7
<novns> а вообще, рекомендуется количество памяти x 2
<Escsun> lamer762[web], очень много)
<lamer762[web]> я на буке просто ставлю
<skai> novns: рекомендовалось, когда память измерялась мегабайтами.
<skai> novns: я на 2гб живу без свапа.и ничего
<novns> skai, вот выйдут кеды пятой версии
<lamer762[web]> а сколько тогда подскажите надо сделать свап
<novns> или там гном 4-й
<skai> novns: кеды:)этим все сказано:)когда они выйдут - будут терабайты памяти в плашках:)
<skai> lamer762[web]: если не планируешь запускать виртуалок кучу и спящий режим - вообще можно без свапа
<novns> lamer762[web], пару терабайт для начала :-)
<lamer762[web]> да у меня бук
<novns> а у меня ясень
<novns> lamer762[web], внешний диск есть? usb, например
<novns> не флэшка, а вмещающий полностью копию всех нужных файлов
<lamer762[web]> есть
<lamer762[web]> 200гб
<lamer762[web]> и в буке 250
<novns> тогда делай 2 гига, а если будет мало - переставь систему ещё раз
<unibot> чорд teamviewer 64бит не устанавливается
<novns> убунта - как винда, её нужно часто переустанавливать
<KyuuBe> =_=
<unibot> раз в полгода - не так и часто
<Karloss> novns: что там нужно переустанавливать?
<novns> Karloss, систему
<Karloss> зачем?
<KyuuBe> забекапил систему на крайняк и все, ну и хоум держи на отдельном разделе
<novns> вот была серия случаев здесь на канале
<novns> у людей испорчены базы апта
<novns> не списки пакетов, котороые можно обновить
<novns> а информация об установленных
<Karloss> кто их испортил?
<novns> никто специально не портил
<unibot> как тимвьювер из реп установить?
<novns> никто не знает, что с ними случилось
<vladgobelen> unibot: а он есть в репо?
<Karloss> novns: ни разу не сталкивался, хотя любитель поковырять систему
<KyuuBe> гугл все знает, как я уже ни раз убеждался
<novns> штука в том, что в 11.04 каноникал потратили все силы на юнити
<Sergey_IT> novns, для ссзб только переустановка
<AndreX> дык это правится удалением всей инфы о пакете на котором база испорчена
<skai> novns: эммм...я на буке не переустанавливал.с момента покупки - на нем живет и живет 10.10
<novns> и оставили открытыми большое количество обычных багов
<novns> skai, я тоже живу на 10.10
<KyuuBe> он даже полезнее чем этот канал в 99,9% случаев, только на до уметь им пользоваться и знать хотя-бы азы английского
<KyuuBe> *надо
<skai> novns: и не справляешься без переустановок?
<Sergey_IT> 10.04 с ноября 2009... )
<novns> skai, я справляюсь, у меня ничего не ломается
<skai> novns: ну тогда почему ты считаешь, что надо часто переустанавливать?
<novns> skai, потому что я сам давал за последний месяц этот совет раз десять
<vladgobelen> novns: Это тролль.. не советую сильно объяснять..
<novns> на этом канале
<skai> novns: ну так.совет и я дам:)ибо лень объяснять:)
<novns> skai, в том-то и дело, что убунтой пользуются массы неопытных людей
<skai> vladgobelen: он тут давнее тебя.и знает, кто тут троли, а кто просто любит их доставать:)так что можешь не птаться устраивать срачи:)
<skai> novns: ага.дык вантузятнеги перебежчики
<novns> "убунта - как винда"
<novns> проще переставить
<skai> novns: свитчеры - бич любых дистров
<novns> ну не любых
<Sergey_IT> проще не ломать
<novns> некоторые дистрибьютивы новички просто не могут осилить
<lamer762[web]> a kakie shrifti luche stavit ili ostavit default?
<lamer762[web]> v ubuntu
<novns> обычные там вполне хороши
<novns> я использую pt sans caption
<vladgobelen> lamer762[web]: http://enotstvo.selfip.org/1157.png
<sharikoff> lamer762[web]:  транслит ай ай ай
<Sergey_IT> lamer762[web], поработай, потом посмотришь...
<lamer762[web]> prosto v buke  na ubuntu glaza ustaut a v windows net, pochimu
<skai> novns: птсанс разве уже готов?
<sharikoff> lamer762[web]: ru please
<novns> skai, http://www.paratype.ru/public/
<Sergey_IT> lamer762[web], может яркость/контрасность?
<skai> novns: я не про то.их давно уже выложили.но были как то кривоваты.
<novns> pt sans regular - слишком узкий
<lamer762[web]> shas rebootnus
<novns> caption - как раз
<lamer950[web]> все реботнулся
<lamer950[web]> только что поставил убунту...
<lamer950[web]> ребята а как лучше проприетарный ati драйвер ставить или скачать с оффициального сайта и в ручную?
<novns> вручную точно не надо
<novns> найти в настройках список проприетарных драйверов
<novns> и активировать имнно там
<lamer950[web]> протсто мне друг сказал что гном конфликтует с ti
<lamer950[web]> ati
<Escsun> lamer950[web], а карточка
<Escsun> какая?
<lamer950[web]> hd2600
<Escsun> возможно твоя карточка давно не поддерживается новыми иксами
<novns> hd2600 поддерживается
<lamer950[web]> hd2000 и выше сказал норм
<Escsun> да не
<Escsun> просто если старая карточка
<Escsun> то открытые драйвера в много раз превосходят закрытые
<novns> много - это сколько?
<Escsun> ну на моей 9550 старье
<Escsun> тестил на урбан терроре
<Escsun> закрытые драйвера 42-44 фсп
<Escsun> открытые 94-99 фсп
<novns> а композитинг выключал?
<Escsun> а при чем тут композит?)
<novns> он сильно замедляет работу всякого 3д
<lamer950[web]> а как набрать команду на удаление открытого драйвера что бы потом установить закрытый?
<novns> никак
<lamer950[web]> попробую сначало открытый поставить а потом закрытый...
<novns> найти в настройках окошко с активацией
<novns> и нажать там кнопку
<lamer950[web]> это я видел
<novns> система сама всё сделает, как надо
<lamer950[web]> ясо
<lamer950[web]> ясно
<lamer950[web]>  а гном3 шустрее чем юнити?
<novns> они оба плохи
<novns> второй гном - сейчас идеальный десктоп
<lamer950[web]> если на убунту с гномом еще кде прикрутить извращением не будет?
<lamer950[web]> просто в кде глаза так не устают как в гноме
<novns> тогда сразу кубунту
<Escsun> novns, ну это понятно
<Escsun> novns, не композитом не пользуюсь особенно если надо каждый фсп)
<lamer950[web]> а почиму сразу две граф оболочки не льзя юзать?
<Escsun> lamer950[web], ну почему нельзя можно)
<lamer950[web]> а по чиму рекомендуете сразу кубунту
<Escsun> lamer950[web], открытый драйвер
<Escsun> lamer950[web], он вшит в иксы изначально
<Escsun> lamer950[web], если поставишь закрытые, то открыты уже отключаются сами
<lamer950[web]> это в убунту или кубунту
<uvvtu> дома конец света - воды нет света нет и ничего нет
<Escsun> lamer950[web], не играет роли
<Escsun> lamer950[web], иксы это отдельная часть
<Escsun> lamer950[web], независимо от графической оболочки
<Abbattar> привет
<Escsun> ку
<lamer950[web]> если я правильно понимаю то конфликтов серьезных не будет если юзать гном и кде...
<go8765> ne ydaliate za translit pliz-esli kto moget pomogite lichshe v private.j iz tty1 zashol s pomoshiy weechat i on ne ponimaet russkyiy kodirovky.   pomogite pliz. a gyglit osoboi vozmognosti net, tak kak iz konsoli... vmesto rysskih bykv seichas - kvadratiki ....
<vladgobelen> go8765: шрифты установи
<vladgobelen> тьфу...
<vladgobelen> блин, лениво..
<jham> lamer950[web]: ну если ты запустигь тысячу демонов на букву к и 2 тысячи демонов на букву г, которые будут стараться делать одинакавые вещи но по разному, то можно будет делать ставки кто из них победит
<jham> но на самом деле, програешь ты
<go8765> vladgobelen: ia nichego krome tvoego angliskogo imeni nevigy... tolko kvadratiki. s angliiskogo kanala poslali syda...
<vladgobelen> go8765: dada >< shrifty ustanovi
<Escsun> go8765, http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=3538.0
<go8765> vladgobelen: kak paket nazivaetsa ?
<lamer950[web]> да мне  на буке что запускать)) инет юзать да сеть сканить) + медиа музыка да фильмы
<go8765> ok. poprobyiy v kinks posmotret forum
<vladgobelen> вlamer950[web]: не вздумай кубунту ставить
<lamer950[web]> кубунту не ставил
<lamer950[web]> убунту только что поставил
<vladgobelen> lamer950[web]: вот гном и юзай
<lamer950[web]> да с удовольствием просто глаза по чиму то устают в гноме а в кде все ок, вот и интересуюсь по чиму
<lamer950[web]> яркость на макс
<jham> по чиму?
<vladgobelen> lamer950[web]: потому что на гном давно забили..
<jham> где скай
<vladgobelen> lamer950[web]: его создатель нагадил напоследок и ушел
<vladgobelen> lamer950[web]: но кеды на убунту юзать нельзя.. настраивай внешний вид гнома.. шрифты там
<jham> vladgobelen: это почему - нельзя
<vladgobelen> jham: слишком много усили по допилке..
<jham> да вы гонете, батенька
<vladgobelen> jham: будут много жрать и тупить
<jham> apt-get install kde-full, вот тебе и кубунта
<jham> и хорош тут фигню заявлять
<vladgobelen> угу.. и через неделю он будет орать, что кеды дерьмо
<jham> и будет прав
<jham> )
<vladgobelen> Не будет.. Дерьмо они только на убунту
<vladgobelen> Потому и нельзя юзать.
<lamer950[web]> хм я раньше ставил кубунту все летало
<skai> jham: kubuntu-desktop
<skai> jham: есть же метапакет
<jham> vladgobelen: значит, ты просто не умеешь даже kde поставить
<lamer950[web]> просто экран маленький 15,6 бук все таки...
<go8765> Escsun: v konsole y menia est rysskie shrifti - eto v tty1 nety... ladn...   moget proshe bydet otvetit ne vopros - chto dddelat esli v graficheskom inteerfeise y menia vse zzzavislo krome mishki? kak perezapystit openbox bez rebyta?
<vladgobelen> jham: я последние полтора года юзаю кде..
<jham> vladgobelen: тебе известно, что из нетинсталла тоже можно сделать кубунту парой строк?
<vladgobelen> jham: Известно
<jham> тогда не болтай FUD
<Escsun> go8765, omg )
<vladgobelen> jham: Но поверь - кубунту неюзабельна.. Будет много нервов потрачено
<Escsun> go8765, x kill ... htop use
<go8765> pri etom v htop nichego osobo ne gryzit cpu
<Escsun> go8765, u ne bydet! (сорри за транслит)
<jham> vladgobelen: кубунту - просто набор программ на KDE. обзови хоть лобзиком
<go8765> kill - ne vihod . kakoi komandoi iks perezapyskayt?
<vladgobelen> jham: кубунту это убунту с кедами вместо гнома
<vladgobelen> jham: вот только если гномом занимаются - кедами нет.
<jham> FUD
<jham> ты только фудишь без оснований. ирц мусор
<vladgobelen> go8765: killall gdm
<go8765> Escsun: to chto bilo v skobkah ia ne yvidel. kakoi komandoi }{ perrrezapystit?
<Escsun> go8765, use htop
<go8765> i use it)
<jham> go8765: /etc/rc.d/gdm restart
<skai> go8765: sudo nano /etc/default/console-setup
<go8765> sps
<jham> a.. init.d на убунте
<skai> CODESET="Lat15"
<vladgobelen> jham: По твоему лучше послать его на кеды и потом выслушивать какие кеды плохие?
<Escsun> skai, init.d )
<skai> zameni na CODESET="Uni1"
<skai> go8765: potom sudo setupcon ili setupcon
<skai> go8765: hz uzhe ne pomn'u
<unibot> блин как не хватает в ЮНИТИ кнопки "свернуть все окна"!!!!!!!!
<skai> Escsun: зачем инит д?ему конфиг нужен
<Escsun> skai, дык /etc/init.d/..
<jham> vladgobelen: нет, лучше объяснить что такое кеды и гном и дать ему решить самому. а завлять - кеды хороши только не на кубунты - бред
<Escsun> skai, /etc/rc.d это в арче)
<skai> Escsun: чел.это не я про рц.д
<skai> Escsun: я чуток ниже строчкой был
<vladgobelen> jham: Это не бред, это факт..
<Escsun> skai, а )
<vladgobelen> jham: сам как нибудь поюзай
<jham> vladgobelen: факт ) хехе. зверь
<jham> я наюзался всего.
<vladgobelen> вот и я наюзался..
<jham> всё оно говно, пока сам себе не сделаешь
<Legal>  Я например сравнивал - в одном компе и в одной оси установил и кеды и гнома - и когда запускаешь разные сеансы - наглядно всё видно - и объяснений не нужно. Я остановился на гноме, хотя раньше полюблял кеды... Вот!
<jham> тогда тоже будет говно. но меньше
<vladgobelen> jham: ты же не думаешь, что он будет перебирать кеды, перенаправлять аконади и прочее?
<AndreX> unibot, http://welinux.ru/post/5642/
<go8765432> jham, а так чтобы у меня программы остались открытые работать нельзя было?
<jham> для начала он - как все когда то - посмотрит что и как. чтобы что-то исправить под себя, надо сначала знать что исправлять
<jham> go8765432: нет
<jham> если они детки иксов - то нет
<go8765432> jham, а как то посмотреть что подгрузило можно ?
<jham> не понял вопроса
<vladgobelen> jham: он посмотрит и навсегда кеды возненавидит.. и будет неправ..
<go8765432> jham, а что есть не детки иксов? это же вся графику...
<go8765432> *графика
<go8765432> jham, что систему подгрузило я имел ввиду
<jham> возможно пара демонов не от иксов, например.
<Aceler> Всем ку
<go8765432> но графические приложения то все от иксов?
<jham> go8765432: да. X/gdm
<jham> или там *dm
<go8765432> а как посмотреть что привело к необходимости перезапустить иксы?
<shenmue> народец =) ку
<Legal> дА ЗА КУКОВАЛ УЖЕ.. :)
<shenmue> чем бы три кинца на двд записать что бы двд проигрыватель смог играть?
<jham> go8765432: в смысле? какая у тебя необходимоть?
<Legal> стандартом пиши
<Legal> как диск с данными
<jham> go8765432: я всё не уверен, что ты хочешь
<shenmue> не кактит
<shenmue> катит*
<Legal> - формат не подходит?
<shenmue> фильмы в ави. но ави это не формат а контейнер
<jham> почему у тебя необходимость перезагрузить иксы, знаешь наверное только ты
<Legal> jham: пусть лог смотрит
<shenmue> файлы я и сам знаю как сбрасывать. мне что бы точно на двд игралось
<Legal> Иши в центре приложений
<jham> Legal: там будет написано, зачем ему иксы перестартонуть? )
<Legal> наверое
<Legal> хотя и без причины бывает нужно их перезапустить
<go8765_gj> skai, у меня в console-setup стоит не lat15 а init2
<shenmue> на винде не помню чем писал но оно на ходу конвертило и записывало на диск
<Legal> скорее НЕРО
<go8765432> jham, всмысле необходимость? просто интересно
<skai> go8765_gj: пофиг.юникод нужен:)
<shenmue> да там неро сначало. потом отказался от него ибо убог стал
<go8765432> skai, дык чё там исправлять то ?
<go8765432> CHARMAP="UTF-8" CODESET="Uni2"
<jham> shenmue: попробуй DeVeDe или tovid, если с гуем надо
<Legal> shenmue: DeVeDe - пробовал?
<shenmue> неа
<shenmue> ща глянем. просто гуглил а там одна лабуда для записи из консоли ><
<jham> dvdauthor не лабуда (
<Legal> :) Я тоже. Может это как раз оно...?
<Legal> shenmue:  смотри центр приложений!
<go8765432> дык что сделать чтобы в tty1,2,3... виделся русский шрифт?
<jham> go8765432: а что в CODESET?
<jham> /etc/default/console-setup grep CODESET
<go8765432> jham,  CHARMAP="UTF-8" CODESET="Uni2"
<unibot> тест
<ubuntuhelp> unibot, Есть контакт.
<unibot> так все таки как сделать чтоб все окна разом свернуть?
<go8765_gj>  ктонить может обьяснить почему гаджим падает ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/611068/
<shenmue> опять ты
<go8765_gj> jham, дык чё с кодировкой можно попробовать  сделать ?
<go8765_gj> shenmue, это твоя коронная фраза
<shenmue> ну конечно
<skai> CHARMAP="UTF-8"
<skai> CODESET="Uni1"
<skai> FONTFACE="Fixed"
<skai> go8765_gj: это должно быть так
<shenmue> тебя что то линь не любит
<go8765_gj> спс
<skai> go8765_gj: потом sudo setupcon -v
<skai> и все работает
<go8765> exit
<go8765_gj> сори... этоя выйти хотел)
<jham> go8765_gj: sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<unibot> как через убунту1 синхронизировать вкладки и файлы? ща систему переустановлю и хотелось бы сохранить кое-что
<jham> выбираешь и перезагружаешь
<go8765_gj> skai, спс. помогло)
<go8765_gj> а насчёт гаджима может кто подскажет - чё он соединенте рвёт постоянно?
<Escsun> go8765_gj, может это не он?)
<jham> unibot: tar -cpf куда что
<Escsun> go8765_gj, никогда не рвал соединение ...
<Escsun> go8765_gj, хотя на jabber.ru рвал ...
<skai> жабер.ру сам рвется постоянно
<skai> у них вечно работы на серверах
<jham> unibot: можно и просто cp -a
<KyuuBe> unibot: в браузере?
<vladgobelen> Escsun: skai: а вы дублируйте и все.. 2-3 сервера и никаких проблем
<skai> vladgobelen: а я то тут причем?
<unibot> да в браузере
<Escsun> во во)
<skai> vladgobelen: я не админ на жабер.ру
<KyuuBe> unibot: если лиса хром, то xmarks
<skai> vladgobelen: у тебя уже развился параноидальный бред и галлюцинации?
<vladgobelen> skai: да не.. я про использование.. например: жаббер.ру, гмэйл.ком, генту.ру
<skai> vladgobelen: а зачем?мне гуглтолка хватает
<vladgobelen> skai: если один упадет - минимум один всегда будет работать)
<skai> ни разу небыло ни единого сбоя в работе
<KyuuBe> вкладки, пароли, закладки синхронизирует
<skai> уж гугл то не упадет
<KyuuBe> это плагин
<skai> тут полмира надо уронить, чтобы гугл не отвечал
<vladgobelen> skai: мало ли
<vladgobelen> все может быть
<skai> ага.завтра ядерная война и разбомбит все компьютеры
<go8765_gj> Escsun, skai o_O у меня как-раз джаббер.ру) а какая альтернатива?
<vladgobelen> skai: Да и передавать через них информацию можно только в крайнем случае.. небезопасно
<markmx> приветствую, подскажите что =в интерфесах прописывать чтобы и eth1 и wlan0 одновременно стартились? смитуация такая, есть два роутера, один вайфай, вот хочу чтобы к нему тоже подрубло, у него 2 подсеть так что конфликта нету
<Escsun> go8765_gj, давно использую jabber.od.ua нареканий не было
<skai> go8765_gj: gmail.com
<Escsun> гмаил тоже неплох)
<skai> vladgobelen: мы не верим в черные ветралеты:)
<vladgobelen> skai: Ок)
<skai> Escsun: у гугла плюс - там и почта, и рсс ридер и документы и куча плюшек.
<skai> Escsun: да и опенid ихний неплох
<Escsun> skai, угу
<go8765_gj> Escsun, спс. попробую skai онт там чё-то начинает ругаться что мою почту взломали и что отпечаток не совпадает...
<vladgobelen> skai: А от тебя гмэйл уже получил телефончик?
<skai> vladgobelen: ахз.я уже ен помню.надо наверное добавить защиту через телефон
<jham> гмэйл, скайп, ася - шпионы
<vladgobelen> skai: У тебя не будет выбора)
<Nor8> ham: И что теперь, не пользоваться ими? )))
<skai> vladgobelen: и что?ты боишься своего номера телефона?тут только психиатр тебя от паранои излечить может
<Retry007> привет всем, у меня провайдер режет канал в зависимости от операционки.На венде 7 -100мбит, на всём остальном 13 мбит. С этим можно както справиться?
<vladgobelen> skai: А причем тут страх? Это сбор личных данных.
<Nor8> Retry007: Что за бред, у провайдера как вообще с головой?
<skai> чет я сомневаюсь, что ты в своем контактике запрятал всю инфу и огородился
<vladgobelen> skai: нет, моей информации нет нигде..
<skai> vladgobelen: аааа.даже так.тяжелая форма паранои
<Nor8> Retry007: Ты ему напиши, что линукс из-за своей высокой вирусоустойчивости и гибких настроек сети должен бонус двойной получать.
<Retry007> я беспонятия как у него с головой, но я точно знаю что у них там всё на венде
<vladgobelen> skai: иногда так легко перепутать паранойю с осторожность... но если первое безобидно - отсутствие второго является идиотизмом...
<skai> vladgobelen: ага.только у тебя первое все таки.
<velessky> Тут -таки опять философия?
<skai> vladgobelen: на фоне излишнего ЧСВ, заставляющего тебя думать, что все в мире просто таки охотятся за твоими данными.так надо.там прям массонские протоколы у тебя, что их все тянут потырить:)
<velessky> Ой, скай...Щас опять забанит...(
<skai> но к сожалению это неизлечимо:)
<Nor8> skai: А вдруг )))
<skai> velessky: кого?
<velessky> Меня -.-....Три бана уже от тебя....XD....
<skai> Nor8: не.неизлечимо совсем
<velessky> Кстати, кто е17 прикручивал к убу?
<markmx> а все нендо =)))) =))) блин я люблю убунту =)
<vladgobelen> velessky: есть модификации уже готовые с ней
<markmx> а кто сидит через провайдер домру?
<vladgobelen> velessky: мунОС кажется.. или как то так
<skai> velessky: чел.тебя мва банил
<markmx> ато нада бы пару инструкций
<velessky> <vladgobelen> Нету.Нормальных нету
<KyuuBe> markmx: я
<markmx> отлично через роутер?
<vladgobelen> velessky: Попробуй elive.. шикарная вещь..
<markmx> давай я тя в личку пораспрашаю чтобы тут не мешать?
<Retry007> у меня интеренет через впн, а в вин 7 какоято хитрая надстрока над впн`ом или протокол самодельный
<velessky> gOS скончалась, elive инвайтовая
<skai> velessky: ну и я тебя разок за маты на час отправил мыть язык
<KyuuBe> сервак тире шлюз на убунте
<velessky> Бодхи тоже с е17. но из другой серии
<velessky> Сабойн или как его, тем более
<velessky> moonos не доставляет
<KyuuBe> =_= ушел
<velessky> Sabayon может и доставил бы, не смотря на то. что гента...Но иксы не стартят ни в какую.
<velessky> Именно е17 причем, да и медленный, хад
<vladgobelen> velessky: дерьмо этот сабайон..
<velessky> <vladgobelen> не все дерьмо, что воняет(с)
<Nor8> velessky: Прикрути, дело то плевое. Заскринишь, нам покажешь ))))
<vladgobelen> velessky: я говорю конкретно про сабайон
<velessky> <Nor8> Официальные репы посылают в а...в ж...далеко. короче.
<velessky> <Nor8> е17 е в смысле.
<velessky> Я понимаю, что я маньяк...Но перепробовав 36 дистров за 2-а дня приваривать интерфейс из левых репов не катит
<skai> velessky: http://elementaryos.org/
<velessky> <skai> интерфейс или ужо ось?
<skai> velessky: ось
<skai> velessky: давно ужо
<velessky> 40 секунд и буду тестить...Обожаю провайдера..)
<go8765_gj> skai, кстати знаешь что из гмэйл можно смски на телефон с письмами получать ?
<skai> go8765_gj: вроде нет.ссылку дай
<velessky> Скорость на 90% линуксовых фтпешек выдает 10мегабит на скачку
<velessky> Она ж с убу полностью совместима?
<skai> она на ней и сделана.только не обновляй ее до 11.04
<velessky> Слетит?
<velessky> Или Юнити встанет?
<velessky> Просто я как делал, 10.10 через Customization Kit обновлял и ставил.10.10 с пакетами 11.04 но без юнитей)
<velessky> Думаю. тут покатит такая фишка или нет...
<skai> velessky: просто http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/04/using-elementary-os-or-other-ubuntu-derivatives-dont-upgrade-to-natty/
<go8765_gj> skai, я этим пользуюсь... правда есть один минус - задержка в доставке , после прихода на сервер до 20 секунд) http://epavlov.net/blog/2011/02/09/pochta-gmail-ot-google-sms-uvedomleniya-o-vxodyashhix-pismax/
<skai> ааааа
<skai> уведомления
<skai> я думал смс посылать письмо как смс на телефон отправить человеку
<velessky> <skai> глянул...Что будет. так и не понял...Попробую на виртуальной машине)
<velessky> НУ ставится она шустренько. радует
<go8765_gj> skai, ну это тоже вроде есть, но я не пробовал... там толи работают с другими странами, то ли чё.... http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/google_chrome/111139/
<go8765_gj> skai, приверил - работает)
<go8765_gj> оно сайты операторов использует я так понял)
<velessky> Скай, а Скай...А ты все знаешь?О_О
<skai> go8765_gj: ага
<skai> go8765_gj: на мегафон приходит смс от мегафона и в конце реклама.чудо для мошенников:)
<skai> добавил в свой список любимых расширений для хрома
<skai> у кого билайн?
<velessky> Нем...МЫТЫСЫ..
<velessky> Нема*
<Aceler> А что?
<skai> интересно,а на билайн приходят от билайна смс?
<go8765_gj> наверное уже от киевстара)
<go8765_gj> если на украине
<Aceler> А,  ты про телефоны
<go8765_gj> skai, я кстати это расширение только что чисто случайно нагуглил :) о_О
<User205[web]> всем привет) two world в вайне ставил кто?
<User205[web]> помогите поставить two world 2 в вайне) (не отвечает сетпник)
<go8765_gj> скажите кто-то транспорт для ирс
<skai> кто-то транспорт для ирс
<Nor8> )))
<Nor8> угар
<uvvtu> ЧЕМ ТО  тоже
<Escsun> go8765_gj, мой тебе совет поставь weechat
<go8765_gj> Escsun, он стоит
<Escsun> go8765_gj, а транспорты в жабе не очень
<go8765_gj> *я имел ввиду транспорт для гаджима с поддержкой ирс
<Escsun> go8765_gj, смысле ирс
<go8765_gj> irc
<svmudrik> хай всем
<Escsun> go8765_gj, да я понял я имел ввиду жаббер + ирс не очень)
<uvvtu> здорово
<svmudrik> вопрос - как заставить рыбку Wanda говорить?)
<go8765_gj> Escsun, а чё? я вверху слышал хвалебные отзывы... даже от админа канала
<skai> svmudrik: fortunes
<skai> поставь
<uvvtu> svmudrik, через утюг
<skai> fortunes-ru если хочешь ее по нашему заставить базлать
<svmudrik> пробовал fortune, fortunes.. "Не удаётся найти команду для выполнения"
<skai> svmudrik: а ты ее сначала поставь
<skai> svmudrik: а потом пробуй
<svmudrik> ясн, спс, щас буду пытать
<svmudrik> самой рыбки нет, есть только аплет для нее?)
<skai> есть печеньки.а предсказания для них еще скачать надо
<skai> так понятно?
<svmudrik> да, спс
<go8765_gj> test
<ubuntuhelp> go8765_gj, Понг понг понг...
<velessky> elementaryos милая конечно, но...Гном такой гном...
<skai> velessky: там е17
<velessky> <skai> там от ешки только нижняя панель да и та-не та)
<skai> http://bodhilinux.com/
<skai> на вот тут точно ешка
<velessky> Стоит
<velessky> Не радует(
<velessky> Стянуть бы интерфес с elive....
<skai> velessky: сам собери себе е17
<velessky> У меня руки из ануса.Начну собирать е17, собиру БТР 60...
<velessky> соберу*
<skai> http://www.elivecd.org/Download/Stable#download
<skai> ну так и бери сам елайв
<velessky> Инвайтовый.
<skai> velessky: а ты пройти по ссылке не пробовал?
<velessky> Что б поставить - надо дождаться инвайта и не факт, что получишь
<velessky> Пробовал)
<skai> velessky: и?почему я могу закачать спокойно?
<velessky> Там когда установку жмешь
<velessky> Пишет "для установки скачайте инсталлер"
<velessky> Инсталлер или от 10 баксов или за инвайт
<skai> ну так.государство обеднеет, если ты потратишь деньги, вместо времени?или ты не можешь найти себе работу?:)
<velessky> http://www.elivecd.org/codes
<velessky> Увы и ах - да.Нет у нас в городе работы.
<_Zalexi_> WW
<skai> http://ru.kat.ph/elive-cd-code-or-serial-t3892959.html
<skai> для нищих есть такие методы
<velessky> Как я понял-не пашет. господин богатый =)
<velessky> По крайней мере с другим инвайтом не заработало
<skai> ну тогда осиль не пить недельку.накопишь:)
<velessky> Друг мой, не пью.)
<velessky> Уже недели 2
<velessky> А до этого так, по мелочи =Р
<skai> ну так вот и купи себе елайв.небось много денег наэкономил:)
<Denver79> если нет работы в городе - найдите удалённую
<velessky> <skai> не интересно.После виндов или халявное или сломаное 0
<velessky> <Denver79> Нашел.Ищу хату.)
<skai> velessky: ну ктож тебе виноват, что ты гордишься нищетой:)тогда либо сам сделай, либо терпи:)
<Denver79> velessky: комрад!!! и я ищу))
<velessky> <skai> Кто сказал. что горжусь?Оо
<skai> velessky: ты:)
<velessky> <skai> я такого не говорил О_о
<skai> velessky: гордо такюлибо халявное, либо сломанное.
<velessky> <Denver79> Хы...Ты где ищешь?Москоу?
<velessky> <skai> Ну а разве это плохо?=)
<Denver79> чуток южнеева )
<skai> velessky: гордое нищенство - да.это очень плохо:)
<Denver79> пригород кива
<Denver79> е
<skai> надо становиться взрослей и научиться зарабатывать на то, что тебе хочется
<velessky> <skai> Если да, то возникает вопрос...Что ты делаешь на линуксе?Юзай Виндокапец
<Denver79> капец - когда починят запись на флешку?? просто вешает систему ((
<go8765_gj> почему в джаббере под учёткой гмэйла не показываются контакты аси а под учёткоу жаббер.ру - показываются?
<velessky> <Denver79>Нихрена себе, южнее...
<skai> velessky: зачем?я на линуксе, потому, что тут все работает
<velessky> <skai> Таки все?Счастливчик)
<skai> velessky: у меня до сих пор лежит неиспользованная лицензия на вин7 про.но она мне не нужна
<skai> velessky: не все такие как ты:) у некоторых руки прямые:)
<velessky> <skai> Они у меня под другое заточены.)
<skai> а венда с ее 1 рабочим столом и полнеой ненастраиваемостью может идти в пешее эротическое
<skai> velessky: под стакан?:)
<velessky> <skai> Нет, шутник =) Преподаватель химии к вашим услугам-с, сударь.Правда (слава богу) успевший во время уйти слжить.
<velessky> служить*
<skai> velessky: тогда под мензурку
<skai> velessky: но все равно c2h5oh в наполнении:)
<velessky> <skai> Кто сказал такой бред?У тебя явно неверное представление о моей персоне.)
<skai> velessky: дык то, что ты перестал пить 2 недели назад - еще ни о чем не говорит.раз служишь - надо стресс снимать:)
<Denver79> что за гадство - при записи на флешку даже роздачи по торренту падают с 100 мбит до 10-1 мбит (((
<velessky> <skai> Отслужил.Федеральная служба охраны при президенте.
<velessky> <Denver79> Везучий, черт возьми(
<velessky> <Denver79> сколько за инет платишь. если не гос тайна7
<Denver79> 170 грн
<velessky> <Denver79> меньше 680 рублей...я плачу 800 за 3-и мегабита....
<go8765_gj> подскажите - в чём смысл настраивать пиджин через аккаунт жабы чтобы пользоваться асей ?
<Denver79> ну так москва )))
<velessky> <Denver79> Дак в том-то и дела, что пригород.Инет с москвы тянут
<go8765_gj> я за 50 грн пользуюсь 5мбт)
<velessky> <Denver79>А сослуживец в орле платит на ваши деньги 5-ть гривен в сутки за 20 мегабит
<skai> velessky: фсо при президенте и до сих пор нищенствуешь?ты наверное был вахтером-охранником у будки с бульдогами, которые охраняли путинских шенков
<victor0000> я за бесплатно задарма
<skai> go8765_gj: смысл в том, чтобы пользоваться жабой
<velessky> Черт возьми, понимаю, что надо валить с Рашки)
<go8765_gj> skai, какие приемущества?
<velessky> <skai> Нет.Каптер.)
<go8765_gj> ато я прочитал и чё-то не могу понять
<skai> go8765_gj: но даж от транспорта есть плюс.ты можешь подключиться одновременно с нескольких клиентов и тебя не выбросит из сети
<skai> go8765_gj: вообще жаба торт
<skai> velessky: каптер у того вахтера?:))
<velessky> <skai> Нет.8-я рота, ОМО.Отделение материального обеспечения.
<go8765_gj> понял ... спс (жаба - торт - всё обьяснило :) )
<velessky> <go8765_gj>Ниторт она ниразу
<skai> velessky: торт
<skai> velessky: ваша асечка гумно, вы ничего не понимаете в инстант мессенджерах (С)
<velessky> <skai> У меня и асечка, и жаба.А юзаю скайп)
<skai> скайп - проприетарное гумно:) ну про это тебе гобелен расскажет.у него паранойа по поводу проприетарщины:)
<Retry007> как так может быть что gcc ничего не компилит и везде ошибки несуществующие находит?
<skai> Retry007: ты неправильно собираешь.стоят не все зависимости.ты карлик-покемон - причин миллионы
<skai> !q | Retry007
<ubuntuhelp> Retry007: Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<Retry007> у меня установлен gcc версии 4.4.4-1. Я пытаюсь скомпилировать любой исходник С++. Пытался переустанавливать gcc не помогло.
<victor0000> Retry007: Retry007: вывод еррор покажет
<skai> !paste | Retry007
<ubuntuhelp> Retry007: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<Retry007> ошибки разные, но во всех присутсутвует was not declared in this scope
<Retry007> я точно знаю что код правильный
<victor0000> was not declared in this scope вывод мало, надо много
<victor0000> Retry007:
<skai> итак.
<skai> чтобы понять, что нового - надо посмотреть ченджлоги
<Retry007> http://paste.org.ru/?zjnapg - это вывод , http://paste.org.ru/?56za2v - это код
<skai> аааа.годныеееееаа
<victor0000> Retry007: http://www.google.ru/#sclient=psy&hl=ru&newwindow=1&site=&source=hp&q=%22was+not+declared+in+this+scope%22&btnG=%D0%9F%D0%BE%D0%B8%D1%81%D0%BA+%D0%B2+Google&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&psj=1&fp=3fa50daef11d4bf7
<skai> так.кое что доставим
<victor0000> Retry007: #include <iostream> одна мало
<Retry007> да дело не в коде, я попробывал взял с вивипедии вот этот хел ворлд http://paste.org.ru/?0sem1r ,  вот что выводит гсс http://paste.org.ru/?rei4h0
<Dim__> подскажите, возможно ли проверить программ на убунту на правильность кда, то есть нет ли каких недокументированных изменений
<Dim__> наприме, если ее скачать с инете, с файлообменника
<unibot> тест
<ubuntuhelp> unibot, Понг понг понг...
<unibot> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> unibot, Failed!
<victor0000> Retry007: g++ test.c -o test && ./test
<Dim__> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Dim__, Есть контакт.
<Retry007> victor0000, спасибо тебе, видно нельзя код с++ компилить через gcc )
<victor0000> Retry007: ))
<Saymon21> привет всем
<Dim__> привет
<Dim__> по моему вопросу может почитать где можно
<Saymon21> решил наконец всётаки и сюда заглянуть :)
<Diamond00744> Çäðàâñòâóéòå! Ìîæíî âîïðîñ çàäàòü? Âîçìîæíî, ìíîãèå íàäîåëè òàêèìè âîïðîñàìè. :)
<ubuntuhelp> Diamond00744! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<markmx> а как явно указать через какой интерфейс питаться инетом?
<Diamond00744> Здравствуйте! Можно вопрос задать? Возможно, многие надоели такими вопросами. :) Как можно настроить Ad-hoc Wifi-соединение [Ubuntu <-> Windows]?
<Aceler> В трее есть иконка сети, там настроить
<markmx> убунта будет точной?
<markmx> точкой?
<Aceler> Ну не Windows же
<markmx> сбросил в личку ману=ал
<Diamond00744> На Windows настроен Интернет и Wifi-подключение. С Ubuntu нужно как-то подключиться.
<Aceler> markmx: Спасибо, а теперь сбрось это Diamond00744 :))
<markmx> а вот фиг =)
<markmx> тьфу =)
<markmx> винда будет трасферить на инет?
<markmx> в смысле форвардить?
<Aceler> Diamond00744: инструкцию по расшариванию интернет-соединения на WIndows надо получать в техподдержке Microsoft по цене ок.1000$ в месяц.
<Aceler> Я просто читал эту инструкцию один раз, я понимаю, за что они деньги берут…
<Diamond00744> Aceler, отлично...))
<markmx> таки кто пользуется услугами домру в питере то?
<Aceler> Diamond00744: а как настроишь на винде, милости просим :)
<Diamond00744> markmx, в смысле расшаривать?
<markmx> ато чота у меня тут сложности, а саппорт тока написали заявочку на прозвон кабеля... а может все проще на деле
<markmx> раздавать
<Diamond00744> Да, windows раздает. Вот сейчас сижу со второго компьютера на windows и "прекрасно" получаю интернет. На этом же втором компьютере установлена ubuntu, но ubuntu не может даже подключиться к этой сети
<markmx> ну значит готовься счас бдем мутить инет
<markmx> как называется точка?
<Saymon21> ... забыл венду, но, панель управления, сеть и интернет, все подключения, (свойства нужного подключения) отрыть общий доступ.
<Saymon21> когда-то на работе под вендой как-то так делали.
<Diamond00744> Общий доступ на Windows открыт. Точка называется "Ubuntu" =) (Ad-hoc)
<markmx> даймонд, раздается с шифрованием WEP?
<Saymon21> тогда сорри:)
<Diamond00744> По-моему WPA2/Personal
<markmx> http://pastebin.com/BTJ7WR62 пароль генерить правда придется
<markmx> как заменить маркеры понятно?
<markmx> щас покажу как пассик генерить
<markmx> wpa_passphrase {WIFINET} {PASS}
<Diamond00744> Извините, на хосте BSOD :(
<unibot> раз два три проверка
<unibot> тест
<ubuntuhelp> unibot, Понг.
<shenmue> !убей_всех_людей
<shenmue> плохой бот, плохой
<Diamond00744> Извините, что насчет Wifi? :)
<unibot> ви-фи весчь! рекомендую
<shenmue> !wifi
<ubuntuhelp> wifi is Документация по Wi-Fi находится тут: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs . Также см. http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=7327.0 , http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=41721.0 и http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=28589.0 точка доступа см. !wifi-ap
<Henoxek> можно ли в имаксе перебиндить C на c, а M на z?
<Henoxek> а то как то неудобно нажимать на левые контрол и альт, приходится до правых тянуться
<Dim__> вопрос, в убнту можно сделать закрытие окон справа?
<unibot> как до настроек gxNeur а то содит где то резидентно, ни самого не видно, ни настроек
<shenmue> Dim__ да
<unibot> раньше хоть в верхней панели появлялся
<unibot> чето с каждой версией убунта становится все глючней и бажней
 * shenmue юзает lts и не помешан на обновлениях
<Dim__> shenmue: а как?
<unibot> в версии 12.10 наверно весь интерфейс будет заточен под управление с помощью гениталий :(
<shenmue> gconftool-2 --set /apps/metacity/general/button_layout --type string "menu:minimize,maximize,close"
<shenmue> в одну строчку
<Dim__> это мне было?
<Dim__> да, похоже
<Dim__> shenmue: спасибо
<shenmue> !flash
<ubuntuhelp> Чтобы найти 64-битный Flash-плеер - http://goo.gl/QAgNy Обычный - пакет flashplugin-nonfree. Чтобы исправить тормоза в полноэкранном и простом режиме - http://goo.gl/WeBJU
<Dim__> может кто подскажет, как проверить на соответствие кода оригиналу
<go876543> rnкто то пользуется гаджимом ?
<Dim__> если скачать с инета
<go876543> Dim__, md5 не?
<shenmue> я юзаю гаджим
<go876543> shenmue, на англояз.канал пробовал заходить ?
<Dim__> go876543: да , наверное
<Dim__> то есть скачал и проверить что туда ничего не внедрено
<shenmue> go876543 нафига?
<go876543> shenmue, у меня начинается сразу 100 цп и 5тиминутная загрузка контактов
<shenmue> ты про транспорт ирц?
<go876543> просто хочу узнать - у тебя так же или нет
<go876543> shenmue, да
<shenmue> не у меня все путем
<go876543> shenmue, так ты пробовал захожить на ангояз. канал?
<go876543> ubuntu-ru%irc.ubuntu.com
<go876543> *ubuntu%irc.ubuntu.com
<shenmue> заходил один раз
<go876543> можешь попробовать - сказать как он себя ведёт при 1000 контактов
<shenmue> ща се
<shenmue> секунду
<go876543> потому что у меня как-то странно.... цп на 100 сразу и давай грузить 2-3 минуты контакт лист
<go876543> ну чё ?
<Dim__> может подскажите программу для md5
<go876543> Dim__, я таким не пользовался - в синаптике пищи,
<go876543> Dim__, bkb gjcghfibdfq to` e rjujnj
<go876543> *или поспрашивай ещё у кого-то
<Escsun> Dim__, md5sum
<unibot> Dim__, ставь тотал командер под вайном, уж он то умеет мд5 считать :)
<Escsun> Dim__, в дефолте должна быть0
<go876543> shenmue, что-то похоже что тебя аж выкинуло
<go876543> shenmue,  ну как?
<shenmue> ща тока поставил
<shenmue> щас найду где в тре свернуть его
<go876543> дык тыж сказал что пользуешся им ?
<unibot> Dim__:GtkHash в репах
<Dim__> ок спасибо
<Dim__> набрал в терминале md5sum
<Dim__> и терминал поломался )
<go876543> shenmue, тыж сказал что пользуешся им ?
<shenmue> ну я и зубной щеткой пользуюсь только  это не означает что у меня она всегда есть
<go876543> shenmue, я так понял что ты в данный момент им пользуешься
<Dim__> я поломал убунту (
<shenmue> щас с гаджима зашел
<go876543> Dim__,  o_O
<shenmue> скажи где в ростер его свернуть
<Dim__> дада
<shenmue> тьфу блин в трей свернуть
<Dim__> набрал в терминале md5su,
<Dim__> sum
<go876543> shenmue, закрой его типа и он свернётся
<Dim__> работает только мышь, остальное не активно
<shenmue> go876543 если я его закрою то он типа закроется потому что типа опция нужная для типа соврачивания в трей
<go876543> у меня нет
<go876543> а какая разница в трее он или нет?
<unibot> балин! почему flash got видео не сохраняет? какого ему еще надо?
<shenmue> закрыл
<shenmue> =)
<Abbattar>  :p
<Escsun> unibot, флеш видео обычно в /tmp )
<unibot> ага поищу
<Escsun> оно будет там тока если ссылка открыта
<go8765_P1> shenmue: ну что ?
<go8765_P1> ау
<Sergey_IT> go8765_P1, чего кричишь, опять что-то сломал?
<Escsun> Sergey_IT, переломал все, ку)
<go8765_P1> Sergey_IT: привет. я уже всё что сломал - починил).гаджимом пользуешься?
<Sergey_IT> ку
<Sergey_IT> go8765_P1, переставляй...
<Dim__> попытался скачать 64 версию, а там написано amd64
<Dim__> 'nj yjhvfkmyj&
<Dim__> это нормально?
<Escsun> Dim__, x86_64
<Sergey_IT> go8765_P1, даже не знаю что это, не нужно
<go8765_P1> Sergey_IT: чё переставлять ?)
<Escsun> Dim__, тебе такого надо)
<Escsun> Sergey_IT, ээ на гаджим не гнать )
<shenmue> go8765_P1 все путем
<Sergey_IT> go8765_P1, всё переставлять, опять небось всё ломаешь?
<Sergey_IT> Escsun, я не гоню, я не знаю
<Escsun> Sergey_IT, ну ты же сказал не нужно))
<Dim__> Escsun: понятно, зашел на страницу где выбрать 32 и 64 выбрал 64 а там в названии файла замети amd
<Sergey_IT> Escsun, так это мне не нужно )
<Escsun> Sergey_IT, а я подумал в общем )
<go8765_P1> я отлучусь на пару минут, а вы пока подумайте :) -есть 3 вопроса: 1.sbxkb не загружается при логине 2.падают коньки 3. гаджим при заходе на английский канал убунту с 1500 пользователей начинает безмерно ховать цп. приду прочитаю ответы :)
<Escsun> go8765_P1, 1-е не знаю
<Escsun> go8765_P1, 2-е конфиг кривой, коньки старые
<Dim__> ребята, плиз дайте ссылку на выбор версии 64 СД и ДВД
<Escsun> go8765_P1, ужас ты через гаджим ирку не удивлюсь если так тормозить будет ..
<Dim__> не могу найти
<go8765_P1> Escsun: они падают не мразу а через минут 10-15
<Dim__> уходит на англ версию сайта а там не то
<go8765_P1> так что врядля конфиг...
<Escsun> go8765_P1, поставь другую версию например из ppa
<Escsun> go8765_P1, используй weechat
<Escsun> go8765_P1, для ирс
<Escsun> go8765_P1, 1500 пользователей это каждый раз в режиме реального времени в гаджиме каждый контакт обрабатывать ...
<Escsun> go8765_P1, это много процессорного времени
<go8765_P1> Escsun: дык тут так его хвалил artus - я подумал дай себе поставлю...
<Dim__> ubuntu-11.04-desktop-amd64
<Dim__> такую версию только дает
<Sergey_IT> go8765_P1, гаджим на питоне написан, значит не скорострельный
<go8765_P1> а пиджин?
<go8765_P1> Sergey_IT:
<skai> !python-slow
<ubuntuhelp> Прежде, чем говорить, что питон медленен - прочитай - http://blog.dzinko.org/2011/02/python.html , дабы не получить по лицу.
<skai> go8765_P1: гажим тебе как жабер клиент рекомендовался
<Escsun> go8765_P1, jabber лучше всего в нем
<skai> Escsun: скажи это пиджину
<Escsun> skai, ы)
<Sergey_IT>  skai, медленный, и ничего не сделаешь...
<skai> Sergey_IT: почитай
<skai> http://www.junkinside.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/12/bloody-eye-nokia-6700-slide-mobile-wallpaper-100x150.jpg
<Sergey_IT>  skai, читал - это для пацанов, я ускорял фортрановсие проги ассемблерными вставками...
<Dim__> Escsun: нет там такого нигде x86_64 (
<Escsun> Dim__, ну то старое обозначение
<go8765_P1> skai|offline: мне ответили тогда фразой гаджим наже всё... это врядли касалось только жабера)
<askil> привет всем=)
<Escsun> skai, интересно))
<askil> у меня есть ко всем вопросик=) кто нибудь ставил true combat elite?
<Escsun> go8765_P1, gajim = jabber
<Dim__> Escsun: то есть могу качать amd64?
<Escsun> Dim__, думаю да
<skai> !amd64
<ubuntuhelp> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/X86-64 читать срочно. amd64 - не указание на производителя процесса!
<skai> !no amd64 is <reply> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/X86-64 читать срочно. amd64 - не указание на производителя процессора!
<ubuntuhelp> I'll remember that skai
<Dim__> ок, спасибо
<askil> кто нибудь ставил игру true combat elite?
<unibot> кто нибудь делал для arista transkoder пресеты? может закините на сайт для самсунга i900
 * go8765_P1 решил вести себя рационально :)
<askil> ну ответьте мне кто-нибудь, а то у меня такое ощущение что мои сообщения блокируются
<Dim__> askil: я не ставил )
<go8765_P1> askil: я не ставил)
<go8765_P1> )
<Dim__> )
<go8765_P1> ))
<Dim__> ))
<askil> ух)) аж легче стало)
<Dim__> и вышел...)
<Saymon21> вообще не играю :)
<Saymon21> так что...
<san4o> !logs
<ubuntuhelp> Логи канала #ubuntu-ru, можно найти на http://logs.ubuntu.ru либо на http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/ Графики активности пользователей можно найти тут: http://logs.ubuntu.ru/graph/
<^DEMOSS^> привет народ
<Saymon21> привет
<^DEMOSS^> inkvizitor68sl,  привет, подскажи пожалуйста - не у тебя ли на кпк я видел графический мониторинг твоих виртов ?
<^DEMOSS^> или хотя бы текстовый
<unibot> видео на телефон кто чем конвертит?
<^DEMOSS^> movai video converter \\\ xillsoft video converter
<san4o> ^DEMOSS^: xillsoft разве не виндовс онли ? )
<unibot> обе только виндовые:(
<Aceler> Видео. На телефон. А в чём прикол конвертить видео на телефон?:
<san4o> unibot: ffmpeg какую нибуть морду поставь уверен что там будет
<Aceler> Посмотрел, какой формат надо и сконвертило
<unibot> дык есть ффмпег с гуем, звук почему-то страшный получается
<san4o> unibot: ну так телефон =)))
<Escsun> unibot, mmc
<unibot> дык на компе прослушываю сначала - звук отстой
<Escsun> unibot, media mobile converter
<Escsun> unibot, мало весит
<Aceler> Блеск. Brasero сегфолтится, если вставить чистый DVD-R при запущенном Brasero.
<Escsun> Aceler, ухаха)
<san4o> раз уж о форматах заговорили кто как с ВМА борется ?
<Aceler> san4o: пяткой в зубы, а что?
<san4o> Aceler: изредка но попадаются и в таком формате видяшки.  в репах кодека нету
<markmx> и все таки как указать из какого интерфейса получать инет если два интерфейса задействованы?
<Sergey_IT> markmx, монетку бросить, не? )
<Maratich> есть из Севастополя кто?
<Mourat> Приветы
<markmx> =) вот как бы аставить убунту бросать монетку =)
<Mourat> Кто нить css знает?
<Maratich> ку
<markmx> #css
<unibot> какой вайн лучше всего ставить?
<Mourat> не могу найти как зафиксировать картинку в нижнем правом углу
<markmx> #css - на канале про каэсэс
<markmx> здесь вам подскажут только как написать таблицу роутинга в многоранговой сети... интересно?
<Mourat> фиксацию знаю, а как двинуть ее в нижний правый не умею
<unibot> а про вайн на канал #wine?
<Mourat> а что вайны разные бывают?
<Escsun> unibot, сложный и спорный вопрос)
<unibot> да!
<unibot> в том то и дело
<Mourat> приведи примеры
<Mourat> markmx nfv yf fyukbacrjv yflj cghfibdfn, 0
<Mourat> markmx там на английском надо спрашивать )
<markmx> все ... шлюх просто пригласить от первой сети и вуаля два провайдера один инет =))) супер епарасете
<^DEMOSS^> inkvizitor68sl,  8(
<^DEMOSS^> спит наверное ....
<markmx> #css-ru
<markmx> логично же епарасете
<Mourat> нет такого канала
<markmx> есть
<markmx> =) но не на нашем сервере =)
<Aceler> markmx: кого пригласить от первой сети?
<markmx> все уже сделал...
<markmx> прсото немножко пришлось поработать мозгами
<velessky> А?Где Инквизитор?О_О
<UNIm95> velessky: знаешь как из испании инквизицию изгнали?
<velessky> <UNIm95> Не интерисовался.А Инка выгонять не надо, он хороший ;)
<velessky> <UNIm95> И да, не стоит шутить про 1-ю часть моего ника фразочками типа "А знаешь как Русь крестили"=_=
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: привет
<UNIm95> velessky: тем не менее инвайта на хабр у него нет
<[v-8]_jupiter> У тебя блог debian.pro на vps крутится?
<[v-8]_jupiter> ab показывает просто шикарные результат. Какая там конфигураци vps и можешт показать конфиг apache
<Saymon21> .. забил кстате на apache ;)
<[v-8]_jupiter> Saymon21: не всегда получается обойтись без apache
<Saymon21> ну это, lighttpd ща
<^DEMOSS^> UNIm95 привет
<JoD[web]> всем добрый вечер)
<velessky> <UNIm95> хм...Без инвайта на хабр - жизнь не жизнь?
<JoD[web]> кто-то запускал СПОР на вайне?
<Aceler> JoD[web]: кто все эти люди?
<^DEMOSS^> ДАААААААААААААААА!!!!!!!!!!!   - я чертов офигенный чел, ититская ваша сила !!!!!!!!!  я наконец то настроил DFL-1600 !!!
<Saymon21> [v-8]_jupiter: как-то лучше радует))
<UNIm95> velessky там есть пару интересных закрытых блогов
<UNIm95> ^DEMOSS^ привет
<JoD[web]> Aceler: ???
<[v-8]_jupiter> Saymon21: я же сказал что не всегда можно обойтись без apache
<velessky> <UNIm95> Может быть...Вот если бы ты похвастался инвайтом на лепру....;)
<go876543> помогите пожалуста разобраться почему коньки падают http://paste.ubuntu.com/611178/
<UNIm95> velessky что за лепру?
<^DEMOSS^> [v-8]_jupiter привет ! )) поздравь меня - я разобрался с д-линком стоимостью 89 деревянных )
<Saymon21> [v-8]_jupiter: чего он позволит того, что нет с lighttpd?
<^DEMOSS^> тысяч )
<velessky> <go876543> ну. коньки, как вещь физическое тело имеют вес....И на них действует сила притяжения...
<[v-8]_jupiter> ^DEMOSS^: поздравляю)
<velessky> <UNIm95> Ооооо......Тяжелый случай...
<Aceler> Да, вас послушать, одному спор запустить, у другого коньки падают… :)
<[v-8]_jupiter> Saymon21: )) модули + htaccess
<UNIm95> velessky почему?
<JoD[web]> неужели никто не ставил SPORE на wine?
<go876543> velessky, я имею ввиду аварийное завершение работы
<^DEMOSS^> [v-8]_jupiter 4 дня пытался всю сеть перенастроить на удаленку с перебросом портов и впн туннелями - там 2 wan и 3 LAN + 1 DMZ
<Saymon21> а, ну htaccess да, остальное радует итак ^_^
<velessky> <UNIm95>http://leprosorium.ru/            http://lurkmore.ru/%D0%9B%D0%B5%D0%BF%D1%80%D0%B0
<Aceler> go876543: ты словил переполнение буфера где-то в libcurl
<velessky> <UNIm95> смотри.Сама Лепра и ссьль на Лурки
<^DEMOSS^> точнее там 6 портов гигабитных, которые можно настроить как душе угодно, только походу настраивается хуже микротика или линя
<[v-8]_jupiter> Saymon21: тем более что связка nginx+apache както по шустрей работет при наличии ресурсов)
<UNIm95>  velessky: да понял уже
<^DEMOSS^> даже с соляркой на кроссбоу у меня меньше гимора было
<[v-8]_jupiter> ^DEMOSS^: )
<go876543> Aceler, и чё с этим делать ?
<^DEMOSS^> [v-8]_jupiter  никогда не покупай дорогие Д-линк )
<^DEMOSS^> Лучше купи TP-LINK )
<velessky> Говорят, что одним из способов получения инвайта на Лепрозорий является выкладывание собственной фотографии голым на унитазе с вантузом. Неизвестно, получают ли вывесившие инвайт, но бывает, что подобное предложение поступает в ответ на просьбу и
<velessky> нвайта. Достоверно известно, что слишком унизившиеся в просьбах (яркий пример — Флагшток-кун) не только не получат инвайт, но могут ещё и быть затравлены. Есть и более простой способ получения заветного приглашения, если верить сайту «спроси меня».
<[v-8]_jupiter> я с ними вообще не хочу связыватся
<velessky> Для девушек классическим методом просьбы получения инвайта является демонстрация своей фотографии с обнаженной грудью (обычно лепроёбы ещё и просят накорябать на груди что-то связанное с лепрой, дабы дополнительно унизить претендующую на инвайт
<velessky>  самку человека).
<Saymon21> [v-8]_jupiter: время покажет:) (работу lighttpd) а nginx да
<Saymon21> не спорю
<velessky> Во....Щас банан прилетит....+_+ не расчитал, извиняюсь...
<Aceler> go876543: ну ты спросил. Отправить разработчику трейс, рассказать ему, как ты этого добился.
<^DEMOSS^> [v-8]_jupiter ctnb hfphekbdfk rcnfnb rjulf -yb,elm &
<^DEMOSS^> [v-8]_jupiter  а ты сети разруливал когда -нибудь ?
<velessky> Да, да.Я понял.
<go876543> Aceler, o_O я имел ввиду - можно это исправить как-то..
<[v-8]_jupiter> ^DEMOSS^: на уровне офиса))) а потом в веб серева подался)
<Aceler> go876543: не знаю
<^DEMOSS^> я в системе образования по своей республике вызвался порядок навести
<[v-8]_jupiter> Вот же кривой код . Ппц просто)
<Sergey_IT> go8765_P1, в конфиге, методом исключения...
<[v-8]_jupiter> сайт еле шевелится
<jham> [v-8]_jupiter: где?
<[v-8]_jupiter> jham: sdelka.kharkov.ua
<go876543> Sergey_IT, этот же конфиг под другим юзером нормально работал...
<^DEMOSS^> [v-8]_jupiter - это полная жесть :) мало того что нужно заного перестраивать сети внутри учереждений - так потом это еще и завязывать через свои проэкты в единую комплексную систему.....
<Sergey_IT> go876543, ну тогда телепать
<[v-8]_jupiter> ^DEMOSS^:  Кстати что лучше d-link vs tp-link vs asus?
<[v-8]_jupiter> в плане точки доступа , роутера
<UNIm95>  velessky: не понял прикола лепры
<jham> да и хостинг трухлявый. не даёт на страничку смотреть
<[v-8]_jupiter> jham: )) это не хостинг
<[v-8]_jupiter> vps
<[v-8]_jupiter> ща ее и настраиваю
<go876543> и почему sbxkb  может не запускаться при старте? хотя всё что до неё и после - запускается + она сама из консоли потом запускается
<^DEMOSS^> [v-8]_jupiter мне понравилось в одном ОУ - стоит серверная стойка, 4 гигабитных 24 портовых свича..... СЕРВЕР на ксеонах четырехядерных и рейд 10 на САС дисках 15 000 РПМ !!!  и 12 гигов ДДР 3 памяти !!!!!
<jham> ну vps бывает человеческий
<Aceler> ^DEMOSS^: а деньги на это есть?
<^DEMOSS^> и этот сервер выключен потому что .... пищал ))
<jham> а этот даже впс не назовёшь то )
<velessky> <UNIm95> Как бы объяснить...Весь юмор интернетов-оттуда.ДА и не только юмор.Демотиваторы,упячка и пр.Тысячи лемингов там....
<UNIm95> ^DEMOSS^ фигня
<[v-8]_jupiter> jham: почему?
<^DEMOSS^> в мин обре все есть )0
<^DEMOSS^> [v-8]_jupiter   смотря в каких масштабах
<Aceler> ^DEMOSS^: это если минобр у вас вменяемый, что крайне редко
<UNIm95> ^DEMOSS^ у меня круче ))
<^DEMOSS^> ТП линк лучше и дешевле д-линка и иногда лучше асуса
<^DEMOSS^> например TP-LINK 1043 ND
<jham> [v-8]_jupiter: ну если сайт две минуты загружается - как это называть? )
<jham> впс? )
<Sergey_IT> ^DEMOSS^, лишний звук - первый признак будущих проблем
<[v-8]_jupiter> jham: там код вообще трындец . Вся база выгружается в ОЗУ потом с нее делается выорка
<[v-8]_jupiter> а база занимает 1 гиг
<^DEMOSS^> Sergey_IT rnj nj ghjcnj clthyek lbcr b yt dcnfdbk lj rjywf - htql rjynhjkkth gbofk j njv xnj lbcrf ytn b htql d ltuhflfwbb
<^DEMOSS^> да что такое
 * Aceler ушёл играть в игрушки
<^DEMOSS^> Протсо диск до конца один не вставили и рейд контроллер орал о том, что рейд в состоянии деградации
<jham> [v-8]_jupiter: выгружаеться заново при каждом query?
<jham> тся
<[v-8]_jupiter> Угу
<[v-8]_jupiter> там ты бы видел что происходит
<jham> класс )
<Sergey_IT> ^DEMOSS^, так я об этом и говорю...
<jham> тогда это наверное не с впс связанно )
<^DEMOSS^> в сфере образования работает очень мало грамотных и не жадных специалистов
<Sergey_IT> ^DEMOSS^, +1
<^DEMOSS^> в основном наши дети страдают от того, что половина ресурсов тратится на откатные системы и в карман различных людей
<[v-8]_jupiter> кто знает какую посещаемость максимально выдерживает wordpress ?
<^DEMOSS^> слава богу хоть министр образования у меня историю раньше вел, когда я еще в школе учился - с его поддержкой дадои зеленую дорогу для моих проектов и помощи в выправлении ситуации в сфере образования НПО и СПО по республике .
<^DEMOSS^> [v-8]_jupiter довольно таки большую
<^DEMOSS^> 100 запросов в секунду
<^DEMOSS^> 60-100 страниц тоесть выдает
<[v-8]_jupiter> ну 15000 посещейни в сутки ?
<^DEMOSS^> Aceler у вас невменяемый ?
<[v-8]_jupiter> по счетчику bigmir
<waxman435_> у нас в республике оупен сурс лично нашей президентше республики показывали и рассказывали. потом реакция была у неё такая, что мол фигня это... майкрософт дал же скачуху на 20 лямов зелени для целей закупки их по для учебных заведений и гÐ
<^DEMOSS^> Ну у нас по республике тоже щас раздают лицензии - я для своего учереждения взял 50 лицензий на w7 prof + MS Office 2010 Plus
<^DEMOSS^> и это бесплатно выдали )
<waxman435_> доза :)
<waxman435_> присаживают по ходу... :)
<^DEMOSS^> Насчет убунты - ее ставят в школах некоторых сейчас на тест
<waxman435_> кстати я из кыргызстанского Linux Users Group
<^DEMOSS^> я же проталкиваю дебиан
<^DEMOSS^> Я из республики Карелия )
<waxman435_> :)
<stolzus> убунту. коннектинг пипл
<waxman435_> водка коннектинг пипл :)
<stolzus> вишнёвый сок :3
<waxman435_> я знаю пароль, я вижу ананас, я верю что пингвины придут спасать нас...
<waxman435_> :)
<UNIm95> stolzus: waxman435_:  sex коннектинг пипл
<stolzus> sex make people
<stolzus> makes
<UNIm95> stolzus: это тоже))
<go876543> на повестке дня - 2 вопроса - 1. как вылечить мои коньки 2. sbxkb не запускается при логине. у кого какие идеи есть ?
<^DEMOSS^> -) я знаю пароль, серва твоего , сейчас по сс аш солью всего я его...
<UNIm95> ^DEMOSS^: -) я знаю пароль, серва твоего , сейчас по сс аш рм рф'ну я его
<Escsun> go876543, с коньками вроде ясно сказал
<Escsun> go876543, скажи какая версия
<Escsun> go876543,  conky -v | grep Conky
<^DEMOSS^> Кстати всем на заметку - можно взаимодействовать как я с министерством образования, или с прочими органами власти, для получения доступа к подведомственным учереждениям или снятию барьеров непонимания среди упертых организаций. Так же взаимодей
<^DEMOSS^> ствовать с центрами занятостями и трудоустройства, для получения доступа к имеющимся резервам грамотных людей
<Escsun> go876543, Conky 1.8.0 compiled Sun Aug 15 11:59:20 EEST 2010 for Linux 2.6.33-ARCH (i686)
<Escsun> go876543, давно собирал)
<^DEMOSS^> они могут быть собраны в организационные неофициальные группы и работать вместе над проектами
<go876543> Escsun, Conky 1.8.0 compiled Fri Apr 23 10:38:37 UTC 2010 for Linux 2.6.24-27-server (i686)
<Escsun> go876543, хотя в репе есть conky 1.8.1-3 но без луа)
<Escsun> go876543, хм)
<^DEMOSS^> в  каждой группе может быть от  4 до 8ми специалистов, перекрывающих своей деятельностью весь необходимый диапазон услуг
<Nor8> ^DEMOSS^: Всяк могут быть собраны, но кто им платить будет? )))
<Escsun> go876543, вроде такой же ..
<Escsun> go876543, о
<Escsun> go876543, а запусти коньки из под консоли
<Escsun> go876543, и покажи когда упадет результат
<waxman435_> мы проще сделали... подняли на уши сми и теперь два раза в год устраиваем масштабные инсталл фесты и показываем крутые штуки для особо упёртых, обычно проходит день - два в полностью занимаемом нами главном корпусе юридического универсиÑ
<^DEMOSS^> Деньги они могут получать от руководителя организационной группы и с коммерческих проектов
<Nor8> Народ, чмотрю, любит коньки
<go876543> Escsun, http://paste.ubuntu.com/611178/
<Escsun> go876543, а теперь покажи конфиг коньков
<waxman435_> плюс в правительстве есть свои люди
<Escsun> go876543,там много проблем относительно много
<^DEMOSS^> Могу поделится наработкой в этой сфере - документ-набросок об организационной группе
<^DEMOSS^> по неккомерческой деятельности
<waxman435_> сцылку в студию
<^DEMOSS^> момент
<waxman435_> мы сейчас хорошо контачим с UALinux
<stolzus> да, ссылку в студию
<waxman435_> они нам тоже массу интересного дали
<go876543> Escsun, конфиг на предыдущём юзере работал нормально . сейчас покажу....
<Escsun> go876543, хм интересная прога)
<Escsun> go876543, sbxkb )
<^DEMOSS^> 8( блин, а компьютер то на работе выключен... А дома у меня только распечатка :(( .... На demoss-line.ru  тогда выложу завтра
<go876543> Escsun, конфиг у меня малость сумбурный http://paste.ubuntu.com/611192/
<^DEMOSS^> Хотя если счас по ssh  на сервак колледжа попаду - тогда вытащу со своей личной папки
<XuMuK> go87651, Conky: can't parse X color '00000' тут одного нуля не хватает, имхо
<Aceler> ^DEMOSS^: что-то у нас очень хреново получается взаимодействовать с минобразом )
<go876543> Escsun, если бы у меня хxkb  не падал.... то я бу им лучше пользовался...
<shenmue> как хорошо что логи есть
 * Aceler ушёл спать, всем вести себя хорошо
<Escsun> go876543, сейчас я попробую выйти из пеквм и запустить гляну
<go876543> XuMuK, спс. исправил ... сейчас пробую
<Escsun> go876543, Это
<Escsun> go876543, работает skxkb
<go876543> Escsun, ну и у меня работает
<Escsun> go876543, да не
<Escsun> go876543, ты имел ввиду в автозапуске
<Escsun> go876543, все как надо работает
<go876543> в коробке ?
<Escsun> go876543, pekwm
<Escsun> go876543, а в коробке что не должен работать ?
<Escsun> go876543, могу попробовать )
<Escsun> go876543, коробка рядом есть ..
<Escsun> go876543, жди
<go876543> у меня просто в автоматом всё до него и после него запускается, а он не хочет, хотя из консоли - нормально запускается..
<[v-8]_jupiter> Фух уже лучше. Раньше сайт открывался за 20 секунд теперь за 3,5)
<Escsun> go87651, что могу сказать
<Escsun> go87651, не заработал но решение проблемы есть )
<Escsun> go87651, (sleep 4s && sbxkb) &
<Escsun> go87651, это в autostart
<Nor8> Что то у меня хром не хочет импортировать закладки из ФФ, ни руками, ни автоматически. Где копать?
<Escsun> go87651, так и пиши как я сказал
<go876543> Escsun,  а скобки зачем ?
<Escsun> go876543, надо
<Escsun> go876543, без скобок не будет работать
<Escsun> go876543, он будет понимать тока 1 команду
<Escsun> go876543, и толку от 1-й команды не будет совсем
<go876543> Escsun,  так пойдёт http://paste.ubuntu.com/611194/ ?
<Escsun> go876543, нет)
<go876543> у меня кстати эти задержки работали нормально вроде
<Escsun> go876543, зачем стока 0 ?
<go876543> ой
<go876543> это не оттуда
<Escsun> go876543, а
<Escsun> go876543, знач все ок
<Escsun> go876543, пусть в скобках будет
<go876543> вот http://paste.ubuntu.com/611195/
<Escsun> go876543, ну да
<Escsun> go876543, пробуй ..
<go876543> ну я тогда на ребут
<Escsun> стой
<Escsun> а зачем?
<Escsun> go876543, зачем?
<go876543> а как ?
<Escsun> go876543, тебе надо выйти из сессии всего то
<go876543> gdm -restart
<Escsun> go876543, кнопка в меню exit же есть
<Escsun> go876543, зачем? ..
<Escsun> go876543, ты выйдешь в gdm
<jham> мне кстати sbxkb тоже пригляделся. с notion классно работает
<Escsun> go876543, запустишь снова
<go876543> ок.
<Escsun> go876543, зачем лишние тело движения )
<Escsun> go876543, кнопку exit удалил?))
<go876543> нет
<zipfer> hi 4 all
<zipfer> народ, кто знает, как запустить кино с отдельной звуковой дорожкой?
<Escsun> zipfer, ща
<zipfer> так что бы была возможна перемотка
<zipfer> а то smplayer после перемотки начинает звуковой файл с начала
<zipfer> это ппц
<Escsun> zipfer, mplayer -audiofile <путь к дорожке> <видео файл>
<go8765432> Escsun, непомогло
<Escsun> go8765432, поставь больше секунд
<Escsun> go8765432, какая у тебя панель?
<go8765432> 30 хватит ?
<go8765432> тинт2
<Escsun> go8765432, ну смотри
<waxman435_> zipfer: поставь vlc
<Escsun> go8765432, у тебя в тинт2 5 сек
<go8765432> всё кроме него запустилось - и скайп и пиджин...
<Escsun> go8765432, а там 4 сек
<Escsun> go8765432, значит должно быть больше тогда
<Escsun> go8765432, чем 4 секунды)
<Escsun> go8765432, не нравиться мне немного автозагрузчик в боксе
<Escsun> go8765432, но со слипами он вполне работает
<zipfer> а как в vlc запустить аудиодорожку я вообще не нашел
<Escsun> zipfer, дык помогло?
<Escsun> zipfer, а .
<zipfer> не, тож самое что в smplayer
<zipfer> хотя так и должно было быть, это же просто гуя к mplayer
<Maratich> ^DEMOSS^: а я учусь в вузе с 8 аудиториями под линуксами
<zipfer> а vlc еще и не дружит с скринсевером
<Escsun> zipfer, ну вот в том же гугле mplayer -audiofile RusVoice/Trigun\ -\ 01.\[RUS\].mp3 Trigun\ -\ 01.mkv
<zipfer> ну. и что)))
<zipfer> ну сделал
<Escsun> zipfer, ты табом файлы пишешь ?
<Escsun> zipfer, возможно же любая ошибка ))
<zipfer> мля
<zipfer> да работает
<zipfer> я знаю как это сделать
<zipfer> не могу перемотать
<Escsun> оО
<zipfer> точнее могу, вот тока дорожка звуковая каждый раз начинается сначала, после перемотки
<go8765_P> Escsun: шикарно! всё заработало . спс огромно :)
<Escsun> zipfer, есть что то мелкое с отдельной дорожкой
<zipfer> эээм
<zipfer> нет
<Escsun> zipfer, по быстрому скачать
<Escsun> zipfer, хочу проверить )
<zipfer> ху
<zipfer> хе*
<zipfer> ты просто любой фильм запусти
<Escsun> дорожку надо)
<zipfer> и к нему любую mp3 попробуй
<Escsun> а
<Escsun> сек
<go8765_P> Escsun: вообщем - ещё рас спс .
 * go8765_P ушёл спать
<zipfer> хе, с mp3 работает перемотка кстати
<Escsun> zipfer, работает с mp3
<zipfer> а вот с дорожками стандартными - нет
<Escsun> zipfer, хм
<zipfer> там ac3 формат
<Escsun> скинь дорожку какую нить
<zipfer> я тож тока что проверил
<Escsun> вот скинь ее)
<zipfer> она 300 метров весит
<Escsun> вот ...
<Escsun> хотя мне не проблема скачать)
<zipfer> на торретнсру почти любой фильм есть с доп дорожкой
<^DEMOSS^> Maratich ) dtptn
<^DEMOSS^> везет )
<^DEMOSS^> ну , на самом деле с потребительской точки зрения - линукс не та система что подходит
<^DEMOSS^> в основном она нужна для решения каких-то задач или реализации некоторых идей
<^DEMOSS^> для юзеров - винда, для работы - линь
<zipfer> ну, тут с тобой многие не согласятся
<zipfer> даже думаю - все
<Maratich> годится как решение ?
<^DEMOSS^> вот я например проталкиваю линь еще и для минималистов или людей простых со старым оборудованием
<Maratich> как 1с - по франшизе затачивать?
<^DEMOSS^> И да - вопросы совместимости с некоторыми программами.... Иногда совмещаю с виртуализацией, если оборудование и ресурсы позволяют
<Maratich> про кафе в Молдове читали?
<^DEMOSS^> а что там ?
<Maratich> интернет-кафе на 80 мест
<Maratich> бездисковые
<^DEMOSS^> и?
<Maratich> на Gentoo
<^DEMOSS^> а - дак это давно уже
<Maratich> один сервер их обслуживает
<Maratich> и чемп по контре и доте там проводили
<^DEMOSS^> смотри решения на сайте евги
<Escsun> zipfer, может проще ac3 > mp3 сделать
<^DEMOSS^> PC-to-IP
<Maratich> не знаком с сайтом, можно ссылку?
<zipfer> не, у меня таких кино много, это не айс
<^DEMOSS^> умпфюкг ( сщь )
<^DEMOSS^> evga.com
<Nor8> 80 маловато, для города да, явление! А уже для страны мелочь, иголка в стоге сена.
<^DEMOSS^> http://www.evga.com/products/prodlist.asp?switch=11
<^DEMOSS^> Maratich djn njxyfz ccskrf
<^DEMOSS^> вот точная ссылка
<Escsun> zipfer, нагуглил вот что
<Escsun> корректно ac3 дорожка подгружается так:
<Escsun> mplayer -audiofile audio.ac3 -audio-demuxer 20 -rawaudio format=0x2000 Movie.avi
<Maratich> Nor8: я кафе в принципе на 80 мест не представлял себе.
<Maratich> у нас до 20 компов в лучшем случае
<Nor8> А что такое 80? Это 40 в два ряда и не более ))
<Maratich> смотря какими категориями мерить
<Maratich> и какие площади занимать
<Maratich> http://www.newmoldova.com/node/438 я это имел в виду
<Escsun> zipfer, помогло?)
<zipfer> Escsun: неа, тперь даж видео не воспроизводится
<Escsun> zipfer, жестко)
<^DEMOSS^> как можно быстро и надежно сделать бэкап установленной системы линукс ?
<Escsun> zipfer, еще вариант на том же форуме
<zipfer> тока аудиофайл
<^DEMOSS^> типа акрониса
<Nor8> Maratich: В Молдове нет еще не везде протянут, раз кафе пользуется популярностью.
<Escsun> zipfer, sudo apt-get install mkvtoolnix mkvtoolnix-gui
<Escsun> zipfer, стоп
<Escsun> а может не так запустил аудио
<Escsun> zipfer, хотя нет это тебе не поможет)
<Maratich> думаю, дело не только в нете.
<Escsun> zipfer, смысле видео
<^DEMOSS^> inkvizitor68sl,   тебя еще нет ??
<Nor8> ^DEMOSS^: Есть прога для бакапа, смотри в менеджере приложений
<^DEMOSS^> ping ?
<Maratich> у нас в Севастополе как бы покрытие может и поплотнее, но кафе нормальные появляются. без GNU/Linux правда
<Maratich> и ходят в них
<^DEMOSS^> Nor8 ping \ bacula ?
<Maratich> и в киеве в Глобусе вроде отличное кафе было
<Nor8> ^DEMOSS^:  Back in Time
<Maratich> интернет-кафе я имею в ввиду
<waxman435_> ^DEMOSS^: так есть же и акронис для линукса :)
<Maratich> ^DEMOSS^:
<Maratich> есть несколько
<Maratich> FOG
<lifeless_> привет парни, есть кто-нить?
<^DEMOSS^> в режиме реального времени бак ин тайм работает ? или лайф сд
<Maratich> есть клиент-сервер и ливсд
<^DEMOSS^> waxman435_ работает некорректно и не идит ext4
<Nor8> ^DEMOSS^:  Проинсталируй, увидишь
<Maratich> и еще Clonezilla
<^DEMOSS^> просто не хочется засорять лишний раз систему
<Maratich> третью тестировал в универе, не помню название
<^DEMOSS^> как работает с самбой ?
<zipfer> Escsun: все, эти же параметры тока в smplayer сработали, тока теперь видео тормозит, ладно, черт с ним
<Maratich> ммм
<waxman435_> ^DEMOSS^: я по другому вопросы быкапов решил
<^DEMOSS^> у меня бэкап сервер - в виде NAS
<Escsun> zipfer, хехе
<Escsun> zipfer, тогда тебе 2-й вариант
<Escsun> zipfer, у меня на другом компе тоже тормозило видео с отдельной дорожкой
<^DEMOSS^> есть доступ по самбе без пароля
<Maratich> у меня проблемы на стадии PXE были - не научился настраивать
<Escsun> zipfer, надо засунуть дорожку в видео тогда норм работает
<Escsun> zipfer, 5 мин дело
<^DEMOSS^> waxman435_ например ?? ))
<Nor8> ^DEMOSS^ BackupPC  есть еще такой
<^DEMOSS^> Maratich ну по pxe  загрузку в бэкап-систему-приложение в принципе тоже можно реализовать на бэкап сервере
<^DEMOSS^> но это долго
<waxman435_> ^DEMOSS^: есть такая штука как sshfs и вот он у меня проставлен на всех машинках, также в сетке есть один сервант с сторэйджем, к этому серванту примонтированы удалёные серваки и по крону отрабатывается скрипт, который пакует содержимое необхо
<^DEMOSS^> waxman435_ абра- кадабра - скинь в личку
<zipfer> мля, страшно иногда становится, 2007 год была проблема, сейчась 2011, а ее так и не решили
<Maratich> блин, увидел акрониса и не разобрался в теме
<shenmue> ку
<shenmue> где у юзвера автостарт?
<Maratich> FOG и Clonezilla не для бекапа - они для клонирования и типового развертывания
<^DEMOSS^> PING  для меня удобен только для бэкапа на отдельнй хард - однако есть проблема в том что не работает с самбой корректно
<waxman435_> ^DEMOSS^: у меня с личкой проблемка, я через веб морду сижу, а ircшных команд то уже и не помню
<Maratich> например в 20 рабочих станций одна настроенная система
<waxman435_> открой ты со мной
<lifeless_> почему через acronis не сделать бэкап?
<^DEMOSS^> Maratich - ну это у мен я в колледже сделано
<stolzus> waxman435_: рядом с ником query
<Maratich> чем??
<^DEMOSS^> бэкапы на смб ресурсе на линуксе
<lifeless_> а
<^DEMOSS^> а восстанавливается все и бэкапится акронисом
<^DEMOSS^> он на виндовом сервере
<waxman435_> ^DEMOSS^: открой ты со мнойприватик, там подробнее опишу что да как
<^DEMOSS^> waxman435_ уже
<^DEMOSS^> щас нада вспомнить как под LVM  отдать жеский диск
<Maratich> ^DEMOSS^: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clonezilla неожиданный сайт с описанием клонзиллы
<Maratich> с самбой как там написано - работает
<Nor8> jham: Дождался конца света? ))))
<Saymon21> ))
<Maratich> нас опять напарили :(
<Saymon21> рано ж ещё
<Saymon21> 6 утра по Мск
<jham> Nor8: .
<Maratich> а че, 22го?
<Maratich> не 21?
<Saymon21> ага
<Nor8> Saymon21: Ник, я так понимаю, дате сей посвящен )))))
<stolzus> 21-го
<Saymon21> Nor8: не понял
<^DEMOSS^> а во
<^DEMOSS^> на офф сайте  экст4 есть - на вики нету -
<Saymon21> а
<Saymon21> )))
<Saymon21> не просто)
<Nor8> Saymon21: конец света 21-го, у тебя в нике есть эта цифра. Это раз! )))
<Saymon21> не)
<Saymon21> 21 = 21регион
<Nor8> Saymon21:  А, 21-регион, у вас там уже давно конец света ))))))
<Saymon21> 6 часов в Америке = 6 Утра у нас по Мск же)
<Nor8> Saymon21: Маленький, такой локальный армагедон )))
<Saymon21> но 22 получается
<Maratich> а какие симптомы?
<Maratich> сыпь там, кашешь
<Maratich> кашель
<Saymon21> конца света?
<Maratich> 7 дней диареи
<Maratich> ага
<Nor8> Maratich: Глады и моры, сиречь землетрясения и прочия напасти )))
<Maratich> те, которые лаборатория в Азербайджане вызывала?
<Maratich> блин. на лапу чтоли дать
<Maratich> а то я за ноут не расплатился еще, неудобно...
<Maratich> пусть отложат
<Nor8> Maratich: И как ты себе это представляешь? ))))
<Maratich> ну перенесут к ним Дом-2
<Maratich> и пока не отложат, заверив перенос в письменном виде - не уберут
<Saymon21> признак конца света - померла венда после 341 дня аптайма))
<Maratich> мм
<Nor8> Начинается потихоньку http://eco.rian.ru/natural/20110522/378060928.html   Трепещите!
<Maratich> блин я так бакалавром и останусь ???
<Maratich> не, не катит
<Nor8> Maratich: Там наверху другая оценки твоих способностей, у них своя книга, твои дипломы не катят ))
<Nor8> шкала оценки*
<Maratich> я б не учился у такого учителя как я
<Saymon21> как всегда ничего не будет ;)
<Maratich> http://www.bacula.org/en/ вот еще из резервного копирования
<Saymon21> 01:19:57] <MШ®®ШW‡СР™> I'ts the *END* of the Sheep as we know it
<Saymon21> [01:20:09] <MШ®®ШW‡СР™> for Americans
<Saymon21> :D
<Maratich> http://www.fogproject.org/ и вот
<Maratich> в последнем клевая вики
<waxman435_> Maratich: я ему уже в приватике объяснил как да чё там у меня устроено, заценил, сказал что идейка офигенская :)
<Maratich> круто :)
<Maratich> меня б на полгода назад - посоветовался может с тобой насчет универа
<Maratich> сейчас уже поздно
<Maratich> нифига ниасилил:(
<waxman435_> Maratich: зачем универы эти... мне они нихера не дали знаний... только самокач
<Maratich> смысл в том что я универ по линуксу выбирал
<Maratich> и в аудиториях вместе с инженерами ковырялся
<waxman435_> Maratich: аааа... ну так это... LPI...
<Maratich> ты про сертификат
<Maratich> ?
<waxman435_> Maratich: ну да
<Maratich> ну диплом то тоже пригодится
<waxman435_> Maratich: а корка о вышке... ну прям не знаю... фейк... чисто для галочки... я помнится ещё два года должен был торчать в своём универе, так меня в своё время и без вышки взяли на сисопа в одну крупную телекоммуникационную кампанию
<Maratich> лучше если будет, чем если не будет
<Maratich> intuit.ru не рулит? :)
<waxman435_> да и... проследи биографии крутых айтишек... они далеко не все оканчивали универы
<waxman435_> Maratich: ну если на дядю пахать, то там как правило это подтверждение твоей грамотности необходимо
<waxman435_> Maratich: ну почему не рулит... может и рулит... понимаешь... тут штука такая - пока в продакшене не потрёшься, необходимых скилов не подымешь
<waxman435_> Maratich: просто у тебя ни ресурсов ни фантазии не хватит :)
<Maratich> http://www.ipap.ru/content/view/87/110 оно?
<waxman435_> оно
<waxman435_> Maratich: и LIP есть одно преимущество... что как только ты его проходишь, паровозом получаешь сертификацию от Novell
<waxman435_> Maratich: есть ещё RedHat Academy, но там только по по RedHat...
<Sergey_IT> waxman435_, что-то мне подсказывает, что университет тебе давал, но ты не взял...
<waxman435_> Sergey_IT: у нас в стране просто с качеством обучения просто пипец как...
<waxman435_> Sergey_IT: на пятом курсе студни сидят и учатся как в экселе тыкать, да с турбо паскалем трахаются...
<waxman435_> Sergey_IT: да ты и прав, не взял, потому что нечего было брать...
<Sergey_IT> waxman435_, если турбопаскаль в совершенстве знать, то с другими языками проблем не будет
<Saymon21> вообще не си ли разве?
<waxman435_> Sergey_IT: на рынке требуются уже готовые специалисты. чемоданы тащить мало кто хочет... вот эти студни выходят из универов и потом по году ходят напрашиваются хоть нахаляву работать, но получить знания и практику
<^DEMOSS^> да
<^DEMOSS^> клона-зилла определенно хороша
<Maratich> waxman435_: сварщиком оптоволокна бы еще престижно устроиться)))
<waxman435_> Maratich: руки в грязи, жопа в грязи, вы откуда? мы из связи...
<Maratich> монтажники - они такие
<Maratich> поварить бы нормально
<waxman435_> Maratich: вот круто то... у нас случай был... бомжи в канализационном люке оттянулись и пожгли целую пачку оптоволокна... республика сидела с глючным тырнетом часов 11... представляю себе этих бедняг монтажников... -15 мороза, они в люке варят оптик
<Maratich> наша страна непобедима, как и ваша
<Maratich> посмотрели бы те сварщики в пасспорт аппарата
<Maratich> и начальство тоже заодно
<Maratich> сомневаюсь, что там сварочник был морозостойкий
<waxman435_> Maratich: мы другие проблемы решаем :) у нас гуглосервисы не пашут из-за казахстана :) жжка тоже лежала пару лет :) короче у нас девиз - мама я не нахер я хакер :)
<waxman435_> Maratich: потом... все люди как люди, каналы на irc держат, а у нас незя... СОРМ стоит...
<waxman435_> Maratich: да сам можешь в принципе глянуть как мы живём - linux.kg
<waxman435_> Maratich: а чатик у нас в скайпе :)
<Maratich> потрясно
<Maratich> почему не мамбл ? :)
<waxman435_> ты про irc сервер что ли?
<Maratich> про чатик который в скайпе
<waxman435_> ну говорю же - у нв своём час стоит на всю республику СОРМ (такой офигенски большой снифер...), так же есть спец. отдел в силовых органах, который пасёт за этикой общения... а мы бывает скользкие темки в чатике обсуждаем
<Maratich> ой
<waxman435_> вот у нас и система разработалась :) в чатик попадают по приглашению...
<Maratich> инвайт на лепру :)))
<Maratich> извините, вырвалось
<waxman435_> типа того :)
<Maratich> а коррупцию, конечно, победили:)
<Maratich> все, всем пока
<Maratich> желаю здравствовать без всяких войсов тут
<waxman435_> ууу.... наверняка же слышал про бакиева :) его победили... осталось победить ещё таких штук 300 :)
<waxman435_> хоп
<Nor8>  Что у нас есть для гнома кроме авн и кайро? Какие-нибудь есть еще возможности панель настроить?
<^DEMOSS^> inkvizitor68sl,   где ты - ты мне нужен 8(
<inkvizitor68sl> ам?
<inkvizitor68sl> ^DEMOSS^: чего?
<^DEMOSS^> inkvizitor68sl УРЯЯ )) привет )
<^DEMOSS^> я тебя весь день ждал )
<inkvizitor68sl> на почту б давно написал
<inkvizitor68sl> я ж её читаю в реальном времени почти
<^DEMOSS^> ого )
<^DEMOSS^> буду иметь ввиду)
<^DEMOSS^> слушай - я помню вроде ты говорил и показывал что у тебя на андройдофоне можно отслеживать состояние виртуальных машин?
<^DEMOSS^> мониторинг - программа или через консоль
<^DEMOSS^> хотя конечно мог ошибиться и это был скрин с рабочего стола
<inkvizitor68sl> http://www.androidzoom.com/android_applications/tools/zabbix-on-the-go_hain.html раз
<inkvizitor68sl> ну как заббикс настроить нагуглишь, думаю
<inkvizitor68sl> и по ssh, само собой
<^DEMOSS^> Если всё в порядке – переходите к статье «Создание виртуальных машин».Если не в порядке – то читаем логи и исправляем проблемы. - этой статьи пока нет ?
<inkvizitor68sl> неа >_>
<^DEMOSS^> =) я подсадил на твой ресурс всех своих начинающий виртуологов - они задали мне этот вопрос раз 50 наверное )
<inkvizitor68sl> >_>
<inkvizitor68sl> ок, в первую очередь напишу, как время появится
<Nor8>  inkvizitor68sl:  А что за ресурс? )))
<inkvizitor68sl> вообще там в старых можно глянуть
<inkvizitor68sl> Nor8: debian.pro
<^DEMOSS^> inkvizitor68sl я их на старые и направил ) я сам с нее начинал - а так ты молодчина ! Выправил статьи хорошие
<inkvizitor68sl> =)
<inkvizitor68sl> лан, до связи
<inkvizitor68sl> завтра пикник яндекса, выспаться надо +)
<trancecore> '
#ubuntu-ru 2011-05-22
<arakul> ау
<arakul> есть кто
<_GerarD_> есть
<waxman435_> есть
<Momoka> как поменять программную яркость экрана в убунту?
<Abbattar> q
<smarty> Блин... В натти отвалился bluetooth. Поначалу как только поставил - всё работало. потом даже не заметил после какого обновления  - престалю В винде всё работает т.е. сам донгл живой - куда копать?
<Snoopik> Доброе утро!
<smarty> Чё спят все ещё что-ли?
<smarty> Подъём !!!
<Ivan_the_terribl> Ку.
<arakul> есть кто
<|rapidsp|> дайте ссыль на какой нить sop-поток
<arakul> кто сможет помочь настроить звук на 5.1 я новинький
<pavel__> добрый день. Кто нибуть работал со связанными таблицами в OpenPffice?
<pavel__> я первый раз вклю чился
<pavel__> в Мелкософт офисе несколько таблиц xls заполнялись и данные обрабатывались в другой таблице , может ли это делать любой бесплатный аналог эксел?
<pavel__>  У меня почемуто данные не сумируются
<pavel__>  каждая таблица отдельно работает, но связи нарушаются
<pavel__>  Если бы не это, можно было от виндовс отказаться
<pavel__>  Ещё нормальный mailagent не запускается, какойто убогий, без видео и вообще. Да и Skype не намного лучше
<pavel__>  В Skype не могу настроить камеру, тёмная картинка
<unibot> всем привет
<Snoopik> Приветствую
<gr> Ïðèâåò, ìåíÿ ïîíÿòíî?
<ubuntuhelp> gr! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<gr> Ïðèâåò.
<ubuntuhelp> gr! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<ur5imw> SergeyE это ты?
<gr> Áëèí.
<gr> Ïðèâåò, åñòü âîïðîñ, åñòü êòî ïîìî÷ü?
<ubuntuhelp> gr! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<User171[web]> Привет, нужна помошь, еть кто?
<trancecore> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<trancecore> !ስሌፕ
<User171[web]> Суть: есть нетбук, на нём четырёхядерный проц, по 1,6 если не ошибаюсь, при просмотре качественного видео плеером занимается одно ядро и, естественно, висит, подскажите плеер, который нормально работает с кучей ядер, либо как в нарваловсÐ
<unibot> :-(меняй нетбук. на Asus Eee PC 1015PN ниче не тормозит
<unibot> HD видео идет нормально
<UNIm95> User171[web]: модель нетбука в студию
<User171[web]> ща
<User171[web]> азус еее 1201n
<User171[web]> По мониторингк видно, что грузит только одно  ядро плеер влц
<User171[web]> гном мплеер и медиапроигрыватель (это название) ещё сильнее тормозят.
<unibot> ВЛЦ стал тяжеловатый после версии 0.9
<User171[web]> при просмотре на влц виснет видео звук безх задержки.
<User171[web]> даже не виснет, чуть чуть подвисает, но постоянно.
<unibot> ставь по очереди усе плееры, потом отпишешься тут. в репах их десатки
<unibot> нетбук был с виндой?
<User171[web]> Ессно.
<User171[web]> я её аккуратно снёс и убунту поставил.
<unibot> Атом с под виндой лучше пашет
<User171[web]> это плеер такой?
<unibot> это проц нетбука (скорее всего)
<User171[web]> )))))))))))))) Пардон, да атом.
<User171[web]> То есть как всегда всё упирается в снос убунты?
<User171[web]> Ах да, столкнулся с минусом - удобен мне фубар, но не работают глобальные клафиши и при закрытии крышки плеер виснет на глухо.
<Ivan_the_terribl> Ну, хд и нетбук это в принципе нехорошо. У меня лично на msi u130 качественное хд не кажет и под виндойю
<Ivan_the_terribl> *.
<User171[web]> да там не очень хд
<User171[web]> ща опишу
<User171[web]> матрёшка на 3 ГБ
<unibot> тут связка атом-ион изначально заточена под НД видео, под виндо точно все летает
<unibot> сам собрал подобную систему на материнке микро-Итх
<User171[web]> Дык, мне то что делать кроме подбора плееров?
<unibot> воткнул висту, ибо лицензионка валялась без дела
<User171[web]> У меня тут семёрка стояла.
<unibot> попробуй xubuntu
<Aceler> Так а драйвер видео какой стоит, изкоробочный или проприетарный?
<User171[web]> проприетарный
<User171[web]> ставил с флешки, вот я вые-ся флеху с убунтой дружить:)
<User171[web]> Если коробочный оставлять драйвер на видео, то я слышал, что экономии питания будет меньше.
<Aceler> Тогда в настройках mplayer или чем ты там смотришь, надо выставлять видеовывод vdpau
<Aceler> Хотя может проприетарные драйвер не умеет vdpau на ионах?
<only_you> deadbeef уже 2-ой раз за 5 мин. повис =(
<FaTeieDeR> Народ! Кто сталкивался с wine ?
<Xsill> âñåì ïðèâåò
<ubuntuhelp> Xsill! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Silverd23> А разве кто-то не сталкивался ещё?
<FaTeieDeR> ну я имею ввиду успешное сталкновение...
<Silverd23> У меня фотошоп например работает под ним, а так больше не было необходимости
<FaTeieDeR> у меня wine почаму то не видит библиотеки .dll которые рядом в одной папке с .EXE
<FaTeieDeR> где я затупил?
<Silverd23> А вообще чего ты в нём настраиваешь?
<unibot> !tost
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='tost'
<unibot> !lost
<ubuntuhelp> lost+found — место, куда !fsck помещает файлы, извлечённые из повреждённой файловой системы. Эти файлы потеряли связи с каталогами, в к-рых хранились.
<unibot> !most
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='most'
<BasicXP> Всем доброе утро! Есть такой вопрос. Возможно ли осуществить передачу звука по локальной сети (не аудио-файлов с жёсткого диска, а выхода звуковой карты) на другой компьютер с Ubuntu, чтобы тот играл роль своеобразной "звуковухи"? Если да, то как? Заран
<BasicXP> ее спасибо за помощь.
<Silverd23> Я думал у меня большая фантазия )))
<Snoopik> "А можно как нибудь сделать: удалить мозг и что бы я думал другим мозгом у другого человека, а в мою черепную коробку встроить dvd плеер?"
<Snoopik> >_< что то типа этого
<User171[web]> Так, вроде заработало.
<BasicXP> Ну не тащить же мне через всю комнату три звуковых кабеля :)
<BasicXP> Ситуация один в один с этой: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=725875
<BasicXP> Только у меня в распоряжении LAN
<User171[web]> Нашёл пункт в плеере, разрешить приоритет реального времени. тормозит при сворачивании-разворачивании, но если не лезть, а только смотреть, то вполне ничего так.
<unibot>  BasicXP, а чего бы не гнать просто потоковое аудио?
<BasicXP> О таком варианте я тоже думал
<BasicXP> Наткнулся вот ещё на что: http://pulseaudio.org/wiki/FAQ#HowcanusemyWindowsboxtoplaythesoundfrommyLinuxbox
<BasicXP> Теоретически можно и это организовать, если я статью правильно понял
<unibot> всегда завидовал людям, которые вот так запросто понимают о чем пишется на англоязычных форумах :)
<BasicXP> Не завидуй, так просто получилось (случайно, да), что  я аж с детсада англ. учил
<BasicXP> Помогает, конечно
<BasicXP> Потоковое аудио попробую тоже, но мне бы на серваке сначала PulseAudio настроить
<BasicXP> На странице по последней ссылке правда не очень понятно что на какой машине выполнять
<FaTeieDeR> BasicXP на XMMS есть удаленное управление через консоль... не проще ли просто управлять издалека ?
<BasicXP> FaTeieDeR: Мне нужен вывод звука всей системы, а не аудио-файлов
<BasicXP> То бишь уведомления, видео из браузера, скайп и т.п.
<FaTeieDeR> жестоко...
<FaTeieDeR> по идее с Alsa сервером мутить...
<BasicXP> у меня на десктопе пульсаудио стоит
<BasicXP> значит с ним
<BasicXP> вот пытаюсь сейчас :)
<Austerus> Здравствуйте. Кно-нибудь может помочь настроить шлюз?
<Aceler> BasicXP: а в чём проблема-то? Оно само так работаент
<BasicXP> Как это само?
<BasicXP> Всмысле после установки само работает или что?
<BasicXP> как бы не так: Unable to contact D-Bus: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.ExecFailed: //bin/dbus-launch terminated abnormally without any error message
<BasicXP> "Невозможно связаться с D-Bus: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.ExecFailed: //bin/dbus-launch ненормально завершился без сообщения об ошибке"
<BasicXP> Это на сервере так
<BasicXP> После свежей установки PulseAudio
 * Aceler очень долго добивался того, чтобы звук по сети НЕ передавался…
<jham> BasicXP: ну то что для этого пульсаудио как-раз то что надо - это да
<jham> BasicXP: если только музыку слушать - то можно на "аудиосервере" mpd+icecast попробовать, а на "выводящем звук" компе подключаться к mp3 стриму
<jham> во втором случае сэкономишь трафик
<User171[web]> А есть нечто вроде киллкопи для убунты? А то привык к куче информации в копировальщике.
<BasicXP> jham: У меня локалка, на трафик пофиг :) А вот с настройками пульсаудио на сервере проблема
<BasicXP> У меня в этом опыта никакого, особенно в траблшутинге железа
<jham> BasicXP: ах да.. я не знаю как сейчас, но раньше было так, что если выводишь пульс на сеть, локально звука не будет
<BasicXP> Ну это не страшно
<BasicXP> Мне локально звук не нужен
<BasicXP> Динамики в двух метрах от меня
<jham> сейчас вроде, даже всё через гуи настраивается. помимо pavucontrol нужен ещё paprefs
<jham> у меня пульс не стоит, не могу попробовать.
<BasicXP> Эх ясно
<BasicXP> Я не всё через GUI делаю
<BasicXP> На серваке консоль
<jham> BasicXP: иксов там нет?
<BasicXP> неа
<jham> тогда с пульсом покарячиться придётся
<BasicXP> ага
<BasicXP> вроде добился, что на серваке открылся порт 4713
<BasicXP> только боюсь звука пока не будет
<el_doggy[14]> тут же есть шарящие люди. вот есть у меня ноут в нем батарея. ноут не отключался от сети больше месяца. с батареей началась трабла. держит минут 10 и выключается. время работы от батареи не определяется. щас сделал калибровку(полностью разрядил до 0 Ð
<Snoopik> el_doggy[14]: 中俄商务资讯网由大连保税区阿列克斯国际贸易有限公司支持,提供以中国、俄罗斯商务资讯为主的中文与俄文信息服务。阿列克斯国际贸易有限公司系于大连保税区注册的俄罗斯独资企业。 经营范围包括生意、 市场调查、代理。 由于公司与中国大陆完善的社会关系, 积累了丰富的业务经验。
<Snoopik> 公司最主要的业务之一是向中国销售俄罗斯西伯里亚与远东木材。 除此之外, 还包括废钢属、 黑色及有色金属、 化工原料等产品.对于前往俄罗斯经商的中国商人
<el_doggy[14]> бля у тебя квадратики
<el_doggy[14]> (
<el_doggy[14]> Snoopik, kodirovka. pishi na latinice
<UNIm95> !rules|Snoopik
<ubuntuhelp> Snoopik: Все люди, которые тут находятся, это добровольцы, ваши отношения должны отражать это. Ответы не всегда доступны. См. правила канала http://goo.gl/ef85w http://goo.gl/5UWBR и http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Snoopik> el_doggy[14]: Write to the problem in English, I do not like transliteration
<unibot>  el_doggy[14]:если ноуту год-полтора то начинается лавинный износ акк. батареи, с этим ничего не поделаешь. особенно проявляется на азерах
<vladgobelen> el_doggy[14]:  http://enotstvo.selfip.org/1161.png
<el_doggy[14]> vladgobelen, спс )
<vladgobelen> да это же реклама какая то оО
<vladgobelen> el_doggy[14]: он какую то фирму рекламирует оО
<Snoopik> А я хз что за иероглифы) с какого то сайта. Просто у меня его первое сообщение было не в лучшем виде
<el_doggy[14]> unibot, ноуту больше 3 лет. но ведь я щас добился что она держит достаточно времени. но хочется чтобы определял сколько осталось работать от батареи. это изза контроллера не знаешь?
<el_doggy[14]> должно же ведь лечиться
<unibot> ОС получает эти данные от контроллера батареи - т.е. фактически напряжение
<Michael72> У меня проблема. Когда в BIOS (Phoenix - AwardBIOS CMOS Setup Utility), в меню Power Management Setup - ACPI function выбираю опцию Enabled, то система не загружается. Остановка на том моменте где логотип Kubuntu синенький с колёсиком. Если же выбираю Disabled, то эта проблема решаетс
<unibot> наверно ACHI ?
<el_doggy[14]> о. села батарея за 1.5 часа и вылезло сообщение низкий заряд нужно подключаить к сети. и появилось время работы от батареи 1:50 часа. вот бред
<el_doggy[14]> Michael72, у меня вылетает синий экран смерти на этом месте
<Zalexi> всем привет
<Michael72> unibot: я не знаю, что такое ACHI
<Zalexi> как в терминале вывести результаты выполненной команды в текстовый файл?
<vladgobelen> Zalexi: >>
<unibot> ACPI  — усовершенствованный интерфейс конфигурации и управления питанием
<Michael72> Я так понимаю, что проблема с прерываниями
<masters> Что кроме LIRC может поддерживать управление компом с инфракрасного пульта ДУ ?) а то ничего подобного вроде не ставил а пульт работает
<unibot> (AHCI) — это механизм, используемый для подключения накопителей информации по протоколу Serial ATA,
<unibot> и вот с последним у меня тоже были проблемы
<unibot> правда под виндой
<Zalexi> vladgobelen: благодарю.
<waxman435> ^DEMOSS^: привет, что на счёт материалов?
<masters> Если инфракрасный пульт ДУ в списке устройств ввода отображается как клавиатура (saa7134 IR (Beholder BeholdTV 5             id=11    [slave  keyboard (3)]) то как возможно переопределить назначение некотрых его клавиш?
<Saymon21> привет всем) Небыло конца света или я проспал его?)))))
<lifeless_> ты в аду
<lifeless_> проверь инет в глобал.
<lifeless_> ip адрес
<Saymon21> :D
<neo3> Ребят, а командой chmod можно пользоваться без пароля и менять права всем файлам которые я захочу даже не будучи рутом??
<neo3> почему мне все позволено?
<masters> neo3 толкьо в своей домашней папке от своего имени можешь менять права файлам
<neo3> masters: а почему мне удалось без пароля сменить права доступа к рутовской утилите passwd
<neo3> даже ниче никто не спросил, как будто так и надо...
<neo3> я даже не являюсь членом административной группы
<masters> поди ты незаметил и под рутом вошел...
<Lynk> всем прива, записываю видео с экрана с помощью recordmydesktop но оно после записи идет слишком быстро, как это исправить?
<Escsun> Lynk, хм это как?
<Lynk> Escsun: ну например я совершаю манипуляции в течении минуты а ролик записывается всего в продолжительность 25сек, из-за этого на записи все неимоверно быстро
<Escsun> Lynk, хм проверю
<Escsun> ток скачаю
<Lynk> там сама прога recordmydesktop и gtk-recordmydesktop (графическая оболочка)
<Lynk> вот например тестовое видео щас пришлю, человек с такой скоростью писать врядли сможет))
<Lynk> щас пришлю
<Escsun> Lynk, та знаю
<Escsun> Lynk, погоди оно что то делает сохраняет вроде)
<Lynk> кодирует
<Escsun> ага
<Escsun> у меня на / осталось 85.2 кб ...
<Escsun> места ..
<Lynk> эм... странно у меня все ок с памятью, мож у тя свопа или оперативки не хватает
<Escsun> нее
<Escsun> у меня места
<Escsun> почти нету просто)
<Lynk> ясно)
<Escsun> оно корень использует точнее
<Escsun> tmp
<Lynk> ну вот сам смотри какая скорость на видео
<Escsun> а корень забит ..
<Escsun> да скрость
<Escsun> больше
<Escsun> чем надо
<Escsun> это не правильно
<Lynk> вот и я о том же, вот мне и интересно как это исправить
<Escsun> погоди
<Escsun> я 40 гб удалю)
<Lynk> давай) тока очистка памяти не поможет, но с учетом того скока у тя свободной то хоть места освободишь)
<Escsun> да не в памяти дело
<Escsun> оно говорит не хватает места..
<Lynk> а ясно
<Escsun> ну куда оно будет временно писать
<Escsun> в 85 кб много видео залезит ..
<Lynk> понял
<Lynk> та уж)
<Escsun> так надо что то с корнем сделать
<vladgobelen> У кого ноут с видеокартой интел?
<Escsun> vladgobelen, у меня
<vladgobelen> Escsun: Какая конкретно карта?
<Lynk> почистить что сделать)) у меня так на / еще 10гб свободно, не представляю как можно так застрать систему)
<Escsun> vladgobelen, нетбук ..
<Lynk> засрать)
<Escsun> у меня 5.5 гб
<Escsun> всего корень ..
<vladgobelen> Escsun: Модель карты можешь назвать?
<Lynk> Escsun: ну тогда понятно, рекомендуется хотя бы 10, у меня на 15 так что за глаза хватает
<skai> Escsun: у меня 4.кто меньше?:)
<Escsun> Lynk, да просто обновления в /var идут пакеты ..
<Escsun> skai, если б не var )
<Escsun> vladgobelen,  Mobile 945GME Express
<vladgobelen> блин.. плохо
<vladgobelen> А есть у кого Intel GMA X4500HD?
<Lynk> vladgobelen: у меня тоже нетбук есть правда вот не помню какое видео стоит, ты скажи какой нетбук
<vladgobelen> Lynk: я пока не взял ноут.. вот выбираю
<Escsun> vladgobelen, хорошая карточка
<Lynk> vladgobelen: так ноут или нетбук смотришь
<vladgobelen> Lynk: мне нужно чтобы линейка запустилась.. хм
<vladgobelen> ноут судя по всему...
<vladgobelen> желательно до 15к
<Escsun> vladgobelen, на интел нареканий нету
<Escsun> vladgobelen, тем более открытые драйвера очень хорошо идут
<vladgobelen> нужно проверить... точнее нужно найти того, у кого такое видео
<Lynk> vladgobelen: за 15к не думаю что нормально под вайном будет пахать, это все таки не полноценные видюхи так что... даже не знаю
<skai> vladgobelen: ну мой ответ тебе не понравится:)
<vladgobelen> Lynk: игра 2003 года
<vladgobelen> skai: ы?
<skai> vladgobelen: у меня такая:)и на ней очень со скрипом даже гта4 запустить можно
<vladgobelen> skai: опа.. а ты не мог бы проверить конкретно линейку? ^^
<Lynk> vladgobelen: не суть, у меня на 9600GT полноценке варкрафт подтупливал под вайном так что не расчитывай на ноут за 15к с такой производительностью
<vladgobelen> vladgobelen: А если запустится, я соглашусь, что убунту имеет право существовать)
<vladgobelen> skai: тебе тоесть
<vladgobelen> Lynk: у меня на 9800гт крайзис 2 летает.. да и вообще все что запускал
<Escsun> Lynk, нашел там же настройки есть выбора временного каталога )
<Lynk> vladgobelen: под вайном? и не сравнивай 9600 и 9800, разница капитальная
<vladgobelen> Lynk: и фпс выше, чем в винде
<Escsun> Lynk, сейчас буду пробовать
<Lynk> Escsun: и что мне это дает, ты найди как скорость исправить)
<Escsun> Lynk, ну так место появилось буду смотреть ща)
<skai> vladgobelen: не.линейку качать надо.ставить винцо.мне лень.
<vladgobelen> skai: http://rpgproject.net/files/1.zip
<vladgobelen> skai: та шо там качать.. она уже установленная
<Lynk> vladgobelen: ну тогда хз, кстати каким образом второй кризис запустил?
<vladgobelen> skai: распаковать только нужно и запустить...
<skai> vladgobelen: и винцо в ней встроенное?
<vladgobelen> Lynk: кроссовер+плейонлинукс
<go8765_P> кто-то пользуется  empathy ?
<vladgobelen> skai: не.. вайн обычный
<Lynk> vladgobelen: ясно, попробуемс)
<stasdizzi> Всем привет!!! Ubuntu 10.10+Rhytmbox+iPod touch 4  после синхронизации на iPode нет музыки,хотя Rhytmbox их видит,на iPhone 3gs проблем нет,как лечить?
<vladgobelen> Lynk: не советую.. дерьмо
<Lynk> vladgobelen: я играл, в последнюю миссию)) просто интересно побегать да поглазеть, тем более играть все равно не во что, так и не смог HOMM V под вайном запустить
<skai> Lynk: homm V под вайном как родной идет
<Lynk> skai: у меня нет, у меня какой то глюк с мышью, при нажатии экран игры смещается все ниже и ниже
<skai> Lynk: смотрел на аппдб?
<Lynk> skai: я даж не в курсе что это)
<skai> !appdb
<ubuntuhelp> Информацию о том, как установить различные приложения под wine и насколько это возможно можно найти по адресу http://appdb.winehq.org
<Lynk> skai: спс гляну
<Escsun> Lynk, что могу сказать
<Escsun> Lynk, знаешь в чем проблема?
<Escsun> Lynk, стандартно там стоит 15 кадров в секунду
<Lynk> Escsun: ну и в чем?
<Escsun> Lynk, этого мало ..
<Lynk> хех, увеличение не поможет, проверено
<Escsun> Lynk, ты на сколько увеличил то?)
<Lynk> даже на 50 ставил, так же гоняет
<Escsun> оО 50 кадров)
<Escsun> ты чего?!
<Lynk> ставил и на 25 и на 30 разницы нет
<skai> 60
<Lynk> все равно слишком быстро показывает
<skai> yflj
<skai> надо
<Lynk> skai: выше 50 не дает))
<Escsun> Lynk, 24 поставь ..
<Lynk> Escsun: да не помогает говорю, сам проверь
<stasdizzi> !iPod touch A4+Rhytmbox
<stasdizzi> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<Lynk> skai: не поможешь с поиском а то чет я не могу на аппдб разобраться
<skai> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&sTitle=Browse%20Applications&sOrderBy=appName&bAscending=true
<stasdizzi> ![iPod/Rhytmbox}
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='iPod/Rhytmbox}'
<go8765_P> вопрос насчёт Empathy. почему последних версий нет в .деб и нет их ппа с дебом ?
<Lynk> skai: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=3233 нашел только чет там ниче полезного не обнаруживаю
<Escsun> Lynk, вот не во время торрент начал хешировать ))
<Lynk> Escsun: а что так?)
<Escsun> Lynk, та хеширует долго )
<Lynk> Escsun: ясно, ну дак что у тя там с записью?
<Escsun> Lynk, да хз
<Escsun> Lynk, пока оно торрент не сделает записать нормально не даст...
<Lynk> Escsun: а причем тут торрент и запись видео с экрана? при хеше система виснет что ли?
<Escsun> Lynk, нет ..
<Escsun> Lynk, просто понимаешь что надо ресурсы
<Lynk> но не столько же
<Escsun> хотя проц и не грузит
<Escsun> Lynk, O_o
<Lynk> Escsun: что
<Escsun> Lynk, вот Lynk быстрее не куда ))
<vladgobelen> http://vladivostok.dns-shop.ru/catalog/44/127792/ хмм.. может этот..
<Escsun> Lynk, ка будто скорость в 100 раз выше сделали))
<Lynk> Escsun: не понял
<Escsun> Lynk, да скорость видео стала выше ..
<Lynk> Escsun: хе хе, как и сказал, и от настроек это не зависит, что то в самой проге
<Escsun> Lynk, странно )
<Escsun> Lynk, а ведь да настройки не играют роли вообще
<Lynk> Escsun: да нет как раз таки играют, разница есть только вот скорость та же остается, надо лезть в прогу и там виискивать что не так
<pahan> ктонибудь работал с JACK Audio Kit, как с ним работать? запускаю сервер а дальше?
<Escsun> Lynk, вот без gtk просто recordmydesktop лучше записывает
<Escsun> Lynk, 1 минус немного не хватает кадров )
<Lynk> Escsun: лучше но не намного
<Escsun> Lynk, и качество так себе
<Escsun> Lynk, странная прога)
<Lynk> Escsun: да не говори, но нормальных аналогов пока не нашел
<stasdizzi> ![ipod] [rhythmbox]
<Escsun> Lynk, омг)
<Escsun> Lynk, выше чем 100 % сохраняет ))
<Lynk> Escsun: всм?
<Escsun> Lynk, все равно так же (
<stasdizzi> iPod touch 4g и rhythmbox: При подключении и открытии rhythmbox'а последний видит iPod, может читать с него (копировать музыку, воспроизводить её и т.п.), но при попытке записать музыка записывается, но айпод продолжает писать "Идёт синхронизация" после оконч
<stasdizzi> ания записи. После отключения айпода на нём музыка есть (при монтировании через gvfs её видно в ~/.gvfs/iPod touch/iTunes_Control/Music/F??/), но из айпода её проиграть нельзя. Rhythmbox тоже её видит.
<stasdizzi> есть ли решение проблемы?
<skai> banshee
<Lynk> Escsun: да вообще ппц
<stasdizzi> попробую
<Escsun> Lynk, в общем без понятие ..
<Escsun> Lynk, о уже лучше)
<Lynk> Escsun: чего там?
<Escsun> Lynk, ща
<Escsun> Lynk, потестирую еще
<Escsun> Lynk, там надо поиграть с кадрами
<Lynk> Escsun: ну играй))
<go8765_P> помогите плиз кто-то собрать telepathy http://paste.ubuntu.com/611389/
<go8765_P> где найти пакеты этих версий ? в синаптике их нет и в ппа её тоже нету
<go8765_P> кажись гугл начинает мне помогать)
<skai> тебе требуется 3 гном
<skai> со всеми вытекающими
<JoD[web]> Можно ли установить винду после убунты?( что бы не убить убунту =)
<JoD[web]> в смысле груб не испортится?
<skai> да
<skai> если убунту ставить на один комп, а венду на другой
<skai> тогда груб не испортится
<JoD[web]> гений)) а если без шуток?
<Escsun> JoD[web], да там все просто
<skai> JoD[web]: купить контрольный пакет акций microsoft и заставить их писать нормальные ОС, способные не затирать незнакомые загрузчики
<Escsun> JoD[web], http://myubuntu.ru/rukovodstvo/vosstanovlenie-zagruzchika-grub-v-ubuntu/
<skai> JoD[web]: в противном случае тебе придется восстанавливать загрузчик самому
<JoD[web]> просто хочу игрушки поставить а на убунте не пашут( (брат ноет) вот и хочу окошки под игругки  (и боюсь убить загрузчик)
<skai> Escsun: дык это восстановление.а ему надо, чтобы груб был не задет вообще
<Escsun> skai, а разве его заденет то?))
<Escsun> всего то mbr затрет ..
<JoD[web]> тоесть он в любом случае убьется?
<skai> Escsun: ага.а загрузчик по твоему только в буте находится?
<Escsun> нет в мбр
<Escsun> да там все просто)
<skai> JoD[web]: я тебе дал два способа избежать убийства груба
<Escsun> правильно щас он удалит убунту поставит ... сами знаете что потом убутну
<JoD[web]> во) все) загрузилась)
<JoD[web]> страница не грузится) зараза))
<skai> Escsun: этот способ я ему н давал.ибо это все равно затрет в процессе груб
<Escsun> skai, хорош пугать новичков )
<skai> Escsun: а чем я его напугал?дал ответ на вопрос.какой вопрос - такой ответ:)
<JoD[web]> меня тяжело напугать)) но за инфу спс =)
<BasicXP> Ура, настроил удалённый аудио-сервер. Но всплыла проблема.
<BasicXP> При воспроизведении из VLC звук просто ужасен с жутким писклявым треском, который соответствует вопроизводимому аудио и смещён по времени назад.
<BasicXP> Из других плееров всё супер.
<BasicXP> И ещё такой вопрос - как сменить частоту дискретизации звуковухи (с 44100 на, например, 48000 или 192000)?
<BasicXP> Никто не в курсе в чём может быть дело с VLC?
<go8765> test
<ubuntuhelp> go8765, Есть контакт.
<go8765> подскажите как исправить ситуацию: после перезапуска хубунты загрузка доходит только да экрана с мышкой...
<go8765> где и как посмотреть чем это исправить
<Escsun> go8765, ты же вроде на коробке был?)
<go8765> ещё могу добавить что до этого я подключил proposer репы и репы gnome 3  и обновился
<go8765> Escsun: а коробку я ставил поверх хубунты
<Escsun> go8765, вот ..
<Escsun> go8765, ты обновил ..
<Escsun> go8765, конечно не запуститься
<go8765> и чё делать ?
<Escsun> так как в хфсе много либ завязанных на том что ты обновил
<Escsun> получается теперь у тебя несовместимость ..
<go8765> поставить гном - десктоп ?
<Escsun> вот что ж в убунту все через 1 место ..
<Escsun> оно хоть говорило что обновляло?
<Escsun> что удаляло ?
<Escsun> потому что зная хфсе
<Escsun> 1 пакет удалить и хфсе уже не работает вообще
<go8765> если я поставлю gnome-desctop это может помочь ?
<Escsun> хз ...
<go8765> Escsun: неудаляло вроде ничё
<Escsun> потому что я создавал пкгбилды для хфсе
<go8765> поставило новое ядро, новый гдм...это из того что я помню
<Escsun> и знаю что это такое)
<Escsun> там все связанно очень ..
<go8765> ещё я новую emphaty  поставил себе
<Escsun> go8765, попробуй поставить не помню вроде xubuntu-desktop
<Escsun> go8765, ну это не страшно
<go8765> дык он же должен и так стоять ?
<go8765> или нет ?
<Escsun> ты не понял
<Escsun> тебе надо вернуть
<Escsun> все как было
<Escsun> до обновления
<go8765> ну тогда для начала надо репыотключить ?
<Escsun> отключи
<go8765> о
<go8765> так надо или нет ?
<Escsun> весело будет
<Escsun> если оно будет 2 пакета одинаковых разных версий ..
<Escsun> обновлять
<Escsun> и чего все лезут на этот гном3
<go8765> там была новая emphathy
<go8765> и её зависимые библиотеки
<go8765> хотя как я уже пониммаю надо было их скачать просто и всё...
<Escsun> вообще в 90 % случаях можно и без обновления библиотек ..
<go8765> как правильно называется файл с репами - /etc/default/sorce.list ?
<Escsun> sources.list
<go8765> Escsun: она не ставилась без библиотек
<Escsun> и не будет ..
<go8765> у меня нано открывает этот файл как пустой...
<Escsun> go8765, сколько раз всех учить используй TAB!!!
<go8765> какие есть ешё консольные файловые менеджеры/редакторы ?
<Escsun> go8765, это тебе не поможет
<Escsun> go8765, ты не используешь таб
<Escsun> go8765, а ошибиться запросто можно ..
<go8765> где использовать таб ?
<Escsun> в консоли
<Escsun> когда путь вводишь
<Escsun> go8765, 2-3 буквы таб ..
<go8765> значит он не в дефаулте лежит
<go8765> а в другой папке
<go8765> потому что в дефаул не реагирует на это имя
<go8765> в какой папке лежит sources.list ?
<go8765> Escsun: за таб кстати спс) реально удобно)
<Escsun> убунту последний раз видел тока в 9.10
<Escsun> так что не помню)
<go8765> ладн. щя попробую в links нагуглить)
<go8765> Escsun: а что у тебя стоит - не федора чясом ?
<Escsun> не
<Escsun> арч ..
<go8765> и как он - лучше убунты?
<Escsun> давно использую
<Escsun> мне арч больше по душе
<Escsun> сама структура пакетов если их правильно создавать нареканий никогда не будет
<go8765> я чёто не вижу в своём источнике новые репы...
<go8765> только репы тора...
<go8765> а остальное нати вроди...
<Escsun> вот мне нравиться в арче то что я не завишу от репа совсем
<go8765> такое модет быть ?
<go8765> *может
<Escsun> go8765, /etc/apt/sources.list
<go8765> Escsun: да
<go8765> там нету
<go8765> тлько репы тора
<go8765>  а остальное - бэкпортс, мэйн,секьюрити .. и т.д
<Escsun> ну да
<Escsun> это оно ..
<Escsun> как говориться не было печали так апдейтов накачали ..
<Escsun> go8765, вот систему не обновлял месяца 2 уже решил обновиться всего 232 мб скачать ...
<go8765> как так ? там же должны фигуривать названия гном 3 ?
<Escsun> где?
<go8765> с какими метками мне репы коментить а с какими  оставит: main-я так понимаю оставить. partneet-комментить
<go8765> multiverse universe коментить ?
<go8765> и restricted ?
<Escsun> я не помню как устроен реп в убунту
<Escsun> в арче 1 строка
<Escsun> ну и 2-я строка аура всё ...
<Escsun> Offoffoff1, опять спишь?)
<go8765> ладн я гном-дестоп поставил..щя ребутнусь посмотрю...
<hivemind> Для винта температура 35 - нормально?
<Escsun> hivemind, да хорошая температура
<Vasja> Привет всем!
<Escsun> ку
<hivemind> Фухх, а то на sensor-applet'e шкала что-то пожелтела
<NeoWolf> Ребят какой дистрибутив выбрать для очень старого компьютера??
<Escsun> hivemind, это все ок не переживай
<Escsun> hivemind, у меня 6 год работают винты под 38-40 градусов и не вышел не один из строя ..
<Escsun> hivemind, хотя зимой меньше летом будет больше на 1-2 градуса но это не страшно
<Vasja> можно как-то в двух словах чем отличается alternate от desktop хочу поставить себе Ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS
<hivemind> Ну так уже лето
<Escsun> ну летом жарче на градусов 10-15)
<Escsun> Vasja, в 2-х словах установки разные и немного другие пакеты
<Escsun> Vasja, десктоп можно использовать как лайф и работать, а альтернативную только ставить ..
<Escsun> но в целом ты получаешь после установки на 95 % такую же убунту ...
<NeoWolf> Какой дистрибутив выбрать для очень старого компа?
<Vasja> пасибо скачаю поставлю на флешку десктоп
<Escsun> NeoWolf, на сколько старый?
<hivemind> NeoWolf, lubuntu
<NeoWolf> celeron 600MHz, ram 256MB, video 16mb ati
<hivemind> Для очень уж старых можно *box в качестве DE влепить
<NeoWolf> lubuntu подойдет?
<NeoWolf> или есть еще проще?
<go8765> щзутищч
<Escsun> NeoWolf, хороший комп))
<go8765> openbox
<JoD[web]> народ почему Гпартед не дает менять размер диска? (не активна надпись изменить раздел)
<Escsun> NeoWolf, попробуй crunchbang как то так на основе вроде убунту
<Escsun> NeoWolf, там опенбокс
<NeoWolf> не ребят что лучше поставить? тут есть и xubuntu и rubuntu и че то ка нету
<go8765> Escsun: он на основе дебиана ужже)
<Escsun> go8765, а )
<Silverd23> Добрый вечер подскажите по ssh, чтобы к серверу подключался один только пользователь ROP  достаточно прописать в sshd_config строку AllowUsers rop?
<Escsun> go8765, темболее лучше
<NeoWolf> мне б убунту чтоб основа и деб пакеты бли
<go8765> на убунте там новый дистр
<Escsun> NeoWolf, ну вот кранч для того компа в самый раз
<NeoWolf> кранч?
<NeoWolf> хм...
<Escsun> NeoWolf, crunchbang
<NeoWolf> ща гляну
<go8765> NeoWolf: есть ещё убунту+опенбокс, ноя не поню как он называется
<Vasja> пиплы а что есть в линухе чтоб рекламу в браузере рубило? ну типо как в маздае ad Muncer
<Escsun> Vasja, adblock ?
<NeoWolf> а Xubuntu не подойдет?
<JoD[web]> ау(( народ( кто Gparted может не давать менять розделы?
<Escsun> Vasja, flashblock
<Escsun> NeoWolf, нет
<go8765> погугли - там он есть . кранч стали выпускать на основе дебиана и после этого сделали какую-то новыую - убунту+опенбокс
<Vasja> Escsun: спасибо
<Escsun> NeoWolf, на 20 % меньше чем гном кушает и в итоге забито 80 % памяти
<go8765> как правильно пишется команда для переустановки пакета?
<Escsun> NeoWolf, так хоть сможешь смотреть видео, слушать музыку вполне нормально серфить
<hivemind> reinstall кажется
<go8765> а точно ?)
<Escsun> NeoWolf, видео имел ввиду .avi
<go8765> apt-get reinstall gdm ?
<Escsun> go8765, а при чем тут гдм?
<go8765> это я для себя
<Escsun> вообще забудь как страшный сон гдм)
<Vasja> а какой прожкой с образа iso можно сделать Live USB?
<go8765> он у меня стоит в хубунте
<Escsun> используй .xinitrc
<Escsun> Vasja, unetbootin
<Offoffoff1> Vasja: встроенной в Ubuntu же
<go8765> ладн. ты скажы как его переустановить правильно
<go8765> dpg -recofigure&
<Offoffoff1> Vasja: Система/Администрирование/Создание загрузочного диска
<Offoffoff1> Йохохохоххохохохоххоооо, браццы!
<Vasja> не я в маздае сейчас
<Offoffoff1> Vasja: на диске с Ubuntu есть та же программка
<Offoffoff1> Vasja: для <censored>.
<JoD[web]> ну лююююди
<Vasja> спасибо я уже скачал)
<Offoffoff1> JoD[web]: ну человекиии
<Offoffoff1> JoD[web]: чио ноешь?
<Silverd23> подскажите по ssh, чтобы к серверу подключался один только пользователь ROP  достаточно прописать в sshd_config строку AllowUsers rop? Но почему то его не пускает хотя сохраняю настройки и перезапускаю ssh, а если эту строку закомментировать - то пользователь ROP заход
<JoD[web]> меня что не видно?)  Хелп) помогите плз) мне Гпартед не дает  менять размер диска))
<Offoffoff1> http://welinux.ru/blog/115/ Хе! Кто живет как я?
<JoD[web]> Silverd23: Убил)))
<Escsun> Offoffoff1, ку)
<Silverd23>  JoD[web] чем же я тебе травмировал?
<JoD[web]> Silverd23: фразой)) половину слов я просто не понял)))
<Offoffoff1> Silverd23: потому, что разные буквы же ж
<Offoffoff1> Убегающий от Солнца: Охайо!
<NeoWolf> Escsun: а там compiz есть?
<Escsun> NeoWolf, ОГМ!
<go8765> а есть такая программа для убунты, которая будет телепатически угадывать какой раскладкой мне надо пользоваться в дынный момент? :)
<Escsun> NeoWolf, ты на такую старую машинку хочешь компиз
<Escsun> NeoWolf, пожалей себя
<Escsun> NeoWolf, машинку точнее ..
<JoD[web]>  ушел вешатся((
<skai> тааааак.кто теорию большого взрыва финал сезона посмотрел уже?
<NeoWolf> Escsun: объясю! у меня проблема вертикальной синхронизации, а она решается через compiz
<Escsun> NeoWolf, тебе машинка для работы в 1-ю очередь надо ..
<NeoWolf> Escsun: то не для эффектов а для того чтобы включить вертикальную синхронизацию
<Escsun> NeoWolf, а не для свисто перделок ..
<Vasja> чё-то я взял прожку unetbootin показал место где образ лижит а оно мне 4мегобайта на флешку всего скопировало
<Escsun> NeoWolf, не пойдет там компиз даже если у тебя будет хорошая машина
<Silverd23>  JoD[web] а ты пробовал отмонтировать тот раздел над котором будешь издеваться?
<NeoWolf> Escsun: но возможность его установки есть?
<Escsun> Vasja, флешку не дергал?)
<Vasja> та не
<Escsun> NeoWolf, опенбокс сразу же упадет ..
<Escsun> NeoWolf, при запуске компиза ..
<NeoWolf> ясно(
<NeoWolf> это проблема
<Escsun> NeoWolf, а зачем тебе оно надо?
<Escsun> NeoWolf, что оно тебе даст то?)
<NeoWolf> Escsun: вертикальная синхронизация!
<Escsun> NeoWolf, не нужно
<NeoWolf> Escsun: а как же мне проблему решить с ней?
<Escsun> NeoWolf, что она дает то ..
<go8765432> в очередной раз спасибо всем за помощь! :) я успешно "излечил" свою хубунту :)
<Escsun> go8765432, ы)
<NeoWolf> Escsun: ты имеешь виду компиз или верт синх?
<Escsun> NeoWolf, верт ..
<go8765432> Escsun, переставил гдм, отключил репы и всё вроде заработало)
<Vasja> о! пошло пошло! сейчас пишет что будет копировать 188 файлов с 2-го раза получилось)
<NeoWolf> Escsun: потому что на мониторе творится ужас, ибо он широкоформатный и происходит вертикальная рассинхронизация и изображется выводится полосками которые двигаются не в попад
<Escsun> NeoWolf, что то не так
<Escsun> NeoWolf, это не от этого зависит
<Escsun> NeoWolf, скачай кранч и проверь
<Escsun> NeoWolf, мониторы себя так не ведут ..
<NeoWolf> Escsun: ок спс
<Escsun> NeoWolf, драйвера на ати не качать
<NeoWolf> Escsun: ок, попробывать стандартные?
<NeoWolf> Escsun: ну всмысле из коробки?
<Escsun> NeoWolf, да из коорбки
<NeoWolf> ок
<Escsun> NeoWolf, да и не пойдут у тебя они ...
<Escsun> NeoWolf, закрытые драйвера не  поддерживают старые карточки давно
<Escsun> NeoWolf, их теперь в иксах в открытых драйверах
<Silverd23> Ну кто ж подскажет то ssh?
<KungFux> а что надо подсказать? :)
<Silverd23> подскажите по ssh, чтобы к серверу подключался один только пользователь ROP  достаточно прописать в sshd_config строку AllowUsers rop? Но почему то его не пускает хотя сохраняю настройки и перезапускаю ssh, а если эту строку закомментировать - то пользователь ROP заход
<NeoWolf> Escsun: а русская локализация есть для него?
<Escsun> NeoWolf, как бы да
<Escsun> NeoWolf, это ж дебиан ..
<Escsun> NeoWolf, там тока пару пакетов поставить и все
<Silverd23> KungFux??
<KungFux> хм... у меня работает, в sshd_config прописал AllowUsers kungfux и зашел под kungfux юзером. ща еще поиграемся :)
<Silverd23> Может какая ещё строка влияет в sshd_config?
<KungFux> ну раз не работает, то видимо да :)
<KungFux> кста, вопрос...
<KungFux> я не шарю, потому просто спрошу. ты прописал rop маленькими, а говоришь что юзер ROP большими...
<Silverd23> нее это я как пример указал
<Silverd23> пользователь маленькими и в настройках тоже
<KungFux> а, ну тогда ок.
<NeoWolf> Escsun: а репозиторий ubuntu и дебиан он один и тот же?
<Silverd23> главное убираю эту строку или закомментирую и сразу захожу
<go8765432_> как востановить пароль для фринода ?
<KungFux> у меня как раз ubuntu server поставился, ща на нем и проверю. только надо покушать сначала :) если что - отпишусь... ну и ты в курсе держи :)
<Silverd23> ок - попробую переустановить ssh
<KungFux> ок, попробуй.
<Offoffoff1> sharikoff: смотри МКС!!!
<Offoffoff1> sharikoff: там сейчас стриптиз наоборот
<sharikoff> ссыль
<sharikoff> а то искать долго
<Legal> Народ, что такое GTK+ и Qt в двух словах...
<skai> Legal: тул кит
<FOREvERz> привет всем =)
<FOREvERz> ребят, а где находится кеш у хрома/ФФ в убунту? Я хочу видео со странички сохранить одно =(
<Maratich1> в двух словах - то же что борланд дельфи, как его в СНГ используют
<Legal> /home/USER/.mozilla/firefox/vkuuxfit.default/Cache
<Legal> Maratich1:  борланд делфи GTK или Qt
<Legal> skai: тул кит - не знаю...
<Maratich1> смысл такой же - для примитивных алгоритмов делать интерфейс
<Maratich1> средство создания GUI
<Maratich1> ну не только для примитивных
<Maratich1> конечно
<Maratich1> :)
<Maratich1> морду делать программе
<Legal> тоесть свою прогу я смогу закрепить в окошках?
<Maratich1> чтоб не только в консоли
<lifeless_> парни, надо компилятор + среду разработки C++ . что посоветуете?
<Maratich1> ты для своей проги окошко сделаешь
<Maratich1> как то так
<Maratich1> gcc ?
<Legal> что посоветуешь? Я знаком с визуалами, бейсиком, ассемблер, делфи
<Maratich1> не советчик
<Legal> ок
<Maratich1> что больше нравится, то и бери
<unibot1> тест
<ubuntuhelp> unibot1, Понг понг понг...
<Maratich1> пинг
<Legal> так я ни с чем не знаком
<ubuntuhelp> Maratich1, Failed!
<Maratich1> блин
<lifeless_> gcc после visual studio пугает
<Maratich1> пинг не проходит
<Maratich1> eclipse :)
<lifeless_> я с год пересел на бубунту. до сих пор сижу сижу через virtualbox
<Legal> lifeless_: чем - большими возможностями?
<Maratich1> code::blocks тоже вроде
<lifeless_> неудобно ) года 4 под вижуалкой сидел
<Maratich1> monodevelop
<Maratich1>  ?
<Maratich1> kdevelop
<lifeless_> ) почти
<Maratich1> netbeans
<JoD[web]> всем привет) у меня трабл( НУЖНО установить Маздай 7 и не трогать убунту) но маздай не хочет ставится ругаясь на ошибку((( походу это связано с разделами или тому подобное что-то( кто стыкался?
<Maratich1> ошибку покажи
<lifeless_> gparted отделяй раздел
<lifeless_> mbr одназначно убъёшь
<lifeless_> первоначально сохрани
<JoD[web]> так я отделил
<lifeless_> на что ругается тогда?
<JoD[web]> винда ругается (типа файл какой-то поврежден) контр сумы винды норм
<Legal> JoD[web]: сохрани mbr
<JoD[web]> как
<JoD[web]> ?
<lifeless_> а диск у тебя норм записан?
<lifeless_> в акронисе посмотри.
<lifeless_> где точно не помню
<JoD[web]> у меня на флешке (но я всегда с флешки ставлю и все норм)
<lifeless_> но таблицу точно можно сохранить
<Legal>  так пишет что контр суммм в норме
<unibot1> пипец! вот господа мастайеводы все и спалились!
<Legal> флэха может быть убита с другой винды или компа...
<JoD[web]> не бита) проверял чуть на компе окошки не убил)
<unibot1> че притихли то? логи чата не провернуть назад!
<sharikoff> unibot1: чо за паника
<unibot1> винфанаты детектед
<sharikoff> и
<sharikoff> у тя столбняк наступил?
<unibot1> обычно с такими вопросами посылали на канал венды
<JoD[web]> причем тут фанаты?) у меня игрушки на убунте не пашут вот я и ставлю окна для малого а то достает
<unibot1> ну раз с той стороны проблема
<JoD[web]> блин я бы и пошел на канал венды если бы мне убунту жалко не было
<sharikoff> JoD[web]: по винде вопросы на другом канале
<JoD[web]> если я форматну убунту то винда точно станет! (а мне нужна убунту)!
<unibot1> да ладно остыньте парни - это была шутка юмора
<sharikoff> господа .. всем глубоко что вы там форматнете и чо там у вас стоит
<sharikoff> если вопрос по убунте  -задавайте
<sharikoff> если по винде -на другой канал
<JoD[web]> Блин так для того и прошу помочь! что бы не форматировать убунту!
<JoD[web]> тут походу проблема с розметкой
<sharikoff> да можешь форматировать
<sharikoff> никто не обеднеет
<sharikoff> @op
<lifeless__> форматнуть никогда не поздно
<JoD[web]> я про то что она мне нудна а вы меня гоните(
<JoD[web]> нужна
<sharikoff> нужна -юзай
<sharikoff> не нужна -не юзай
<lifeless__> парни, харе извращаться над человеком. елси ему нужна вин - это ещё не значит, что он не человек
<JoD[web]> так игры не прут (а малой братишка ноет) кот и думал окошки ставить рядом( вот и попросил помочь ведь скорее всего проблема где-то в разметке
<lifeless__> поставь wine
<lifeless__> если машина норм - virtualbox
<lifeless__> wine для cs точно хватит
<JoD[web]> не могу я роздуплить этот вайн текстуры пляшут или звука нет(
<JoD[web]> только кс и пашет(
<lifeless__> через virtualbox попробуй сначала всё же.
<lifeless__> если не получится, то сноси и ставь сначала вин, потом отдельно убунту.
<JoD[web]> мне сказали ниче не пойдет потому что в виртуал боксе  видюху емулирует (тут кстати и сказали)
<sharikoff> делай дуалбут
<sharikoff> для братишки
<unibot> в приципе убунту ставить поверх винды гораздо кошернее
<lifeless__> если секса не хватает, то можно наоборот )
<unibot> груб по крайней мере МБР не поганит
<JoD[web]> я и хотел! просто винда не ставится рядом с убунтой (при установке ругается)
<sharikoff> сначала винда
<sharikoff> потом линь
<lifeless__> <sharikoff> ))))
<JoD[web]> классно) только мне на оборот нужно)
<lifeless__> сноси убунту и ставь вин
<sharikoff> наоборот тоже можно
<sharikoff> тока геморно
<lifeless__> ага. а потом сидишь и как дибил восстанавливаешь мбрку )))
<unibot> флаги раздела проверь , на который ставить собрался
<JoD[web]> а что там должно быть?
<^DEMOSS^> =)
<lifeless__> флаг если сменишь - не загрузиться убунта
<lifeless__> граб придётся править
<sharikoff> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=131484.0
<JoD[web]> я просто от логического 2 куска оторвал ( 1 типа под Ц и 2 под Д) оба в ynac
<sharikoff> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=7696.0
<lifeless__> ynac - это что?
<JoD[web]> установить винду не могу((( п.с флагов нету) (а груб я смогу вернуть)
<lifeless__> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=7696.0 - ну и зачем?
<lifeless__> ему другое надо
<sharikoff> это если наоборот
<unibot> grub почти всегда можно вернуть
<JoD[web]> я так понял просто винда не вдупляет куда ставится ей нужно
<sharikoff> другое что
<unibot> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> это дефолтный загрузчик в Ubuntu.GRUB-Legacy how-to: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/grub_legacy для Восстановление !grub-repair для Интерфейса !grub-iface Начиная с 9.10 используется !grub2
<sharikoff> отрезаешь кусок, устанавливаешь вин
<sharikoff> делаешь загрузку через вин бут лоадер или груб
<sharikoff> все
<JoD[web]> я отрезал кусок от лог диска
<JoD[web]> и сделал с него ynac
<sharikoff> примари имхо должго бвть
<sharikoff> *должно быть
<JoD[web]> ntfs
<JoD[web]> так что рубать праймери?
<sharikoff> кусок должен быть примари а не лоджикал
<unibot> я сам после переустановки винды вернул граб при помощи установочного диска убунту
<JoD[web]> я кажись понял что делать...
<unibot> ага праймари
<JoD[web]> рубать праймари и снимать с него флаг бут... так?
<sharikoff> так
<JoD[web]> надеюсь не улетит моя убунточка))
<JoD[web]> пошел пробовать
<sharikoff> бекап рулит
<lifeless__> можно попробовать ещё следующее. грузи acronis bacup... резервируй все данные с */* и удаляй все разделы. может быть получится потом восстановить мбр. в грубе надо будет прописать hda/sda нужный
<lifeless__> то что получится - не знаю. либо посмотри утилку, которая бекапить с ext умеет или чего там у тебя стоит
<sharikoff> @deop
<unibot> я б не стал рисковать с удалением всех разделов. можно попробовать удалить какой-нибудь один раздел, семерка его обнаружит и предложит сама создать раздел с нужными флагами и файловой системой
<skai> блин
<skai> а кто помнит, как и где я фонтконфиг для фф запилил, что он шрифт убунты начал красиво показывать?
<sharikoff> user css?
<skai> sharikoff: не.вроде в фонтс.конф
<skai> но его уже не вижу
<go8765432_em> skai: посмотри в логах
<go8765432_em> кто-то пользуется empathy? почему в ней не сохраняются избранные комнаты ирс ?
<lifeless45> x-chat попробуй
<skai> чорд.я потерядл свой фонтс конф
<skai> пока не ставлю новые шрифты - все нормально.а тока фонтконфиг обновится - все.настройки пропадут
<go8765432_em> lifeless45: у меня есть иксчат) я просто что-то комплексное хотел)
<Escsun> go8765432_em, weechat лучше всего ...
<go8765432_em> Escsun: weechat тоже есть) но я ж говорю, что хотел что-то такое, чтобы и ася была
<skai> комбайны не нужны
<skai> а вичат поддерживает жабир
<skai> а жабир поддерживает аську чрез транспорты
<go8765432_em> ладн. мне интересен простой вопрос: если кто пользуется emphathy у него сохраняютя избранные каналы ?)
<go8765432_em> и почему они могут не сохраниятся...
<go8765432_em> skai: мне гуи empathy  нравится)
<sharikoff> http://fc02.deviantart.net/fs70/i/2011/126/2/1/kosh_and_coke_by_masacrar-d3fp8sr.jpg
<vs_40> приветствую всех )
<sharikoff> дароф
<skai> vs_40: что сломал?
<vs_40> пока ничего вроде) просто интересно поговорить с теми, кто поддерживает opensource
<sharikoff> здесь максимум меняют в исходниках сендмайла HELLO на Preved
<skai> а кто сказал, что мы поддерживаем опенсурс?
<unibot1> блин че меня сегодня из чата выкидывает
<sharikoff> на этом весь опенсурс кончается
<skai> unibot1: ты не нравишься фриноду
<unibot1> я етому фриноду ща канал порву
<vs_40> ну вы же убунтоводы, убунту на ядре юникса, а юникс если не ошибаюсь это опенсоурс, разве не так? инче я думаю вас бы здесь не было
<unibot1> увы, глубоко ошибаетесь
<Legal> skai: писала:   ...а кто помнит, как и где я фонтконфиг для фф запилил, что он шрифт убунты начал красиво показывать?  --------  САМЫЙ ПРИКОЛЬНЫЙ ВОПРОС ... дня/недели/месяца/....  ???????????????
<vs_40> жаль ( пойду погуглю, в чем же я ошибся
<skai> Legal: тебя что комар в жопу укусил?
<Legal> :))   я просто лог читал - не могу удержать слез смеха...
<skai> ну так:)затем и писал:)
<skai> скучно мне
<skai> а тут молчание
<Legal> ясно
<Legal> я с тобой!
<go8765432_x> можно как-то в empathy  руками прописать в конфиге каком-то избранные каналы ирс ?
<skai> go8765432_x: ага.создаешь скрипт.в нем пиши в первой строке #!/bin/bash
<skai> потом второй строкой sudo apt-get purge empathy && sudo apt-get install weechat*
<go8765432_x> skai, почему так трудно ответить на тот вопрос который задают?...(
<skai> go8765432_x: ну я стараюсь помочь всеми силами.и если невозможно в конфиге - я дам другой способ
<skai> вечно не ценят искренней дорброты
<go8765432_x> я ж не спрашиваю - как устроен мир по настоящему и какое имя бога...
<skai> ну так.ты спрашивал как через конфиг или скрипт сделать.поскольку конфигов тут нима - тебе поможет мой скрипт
<jham> go8765432_x: а через гуи это как-то можно там сделать? если да - сделай - и глянь, чё и где он в конфиге пишет
<jham> небось какой-нибудь xmlчик какает там )
<skai> jham: врядли.этож эмпати
<go8765432_x> jham, через гуи он не запоминает, а конфиг я не могу найти
<jham> skai: я не юзал никогда, хз.
<go8765432_x> на англоязычном канале вроде подтвердили этот глюк...
<go8765432_x> но как решить вроде тьоже не знают и конфиг где вроде тоже не знают
<go8765432_x> по крайней мере тот чел, который мне отвечал
<jham> и ЭТО стандартом в убунте? )
<skai> jham: это простой клиент, от которого требуется только чат и чат
<skai> jham: а не варить кофе
<skai> jham: это часть гнома
<jham> go8765432_x: http://live.gnome.org/Empathy/FAQ
<jham> http://live.gnome.org/Empathy/FAQ#Where_does_Empathy_save_files_.28accounts.2C_logs.2C_configuration.29.3F
 * jham - гугл мастер
<unibot1> блин чем нормально импортировать фото с камеры?
<jham> unibot1: gthumb может
<jham> я просто по файловой системе
<go8765432_x> jham, спс) пошёл читать)
<jham> ну гномовцы хоть gthumb подмостырили немного.. а то был вообще смех. сейчас мне он даже нравится
<jham> unibot1: да кстати, если ты не прочь покедить - f-spot ещё есть
<jham> и digiKam
<unibot1> вроде gthumb пока нормально импортирует
<unibot1> 2 гига сольет посмотрю
<skai> jham: эммм.аспот гткшный
<skai> jham: он в убунте до шотвела по дефолту шел
<go8765432_x> jham, только я там так и не узрел где избранные комнаты....(
<go8765432_x> nfv njkmrj ex`n b gfhjkb
<go8765432_x> *там только учётки и пароли
<skai> ну да.я же сказал тебе - только моим скриптом:)
<jham> go8765432_x: этого я тоже не знаю. я просто показал где конфигурационный файл. ))
<go8765432_x> чё никто на канале что-ли не использует дефолтный гномовский клиент ? :)
<unibot1> да ну его
<unibot1> геморрный очень
<unibot1> пиджин и то получше будет
<skai> пиджин для абира
<go8765432_x> unibot1, отчего же ?
<skai> вичат для ирц
<skai> емпати тож для жабира юзал, но у пиджина переносить конфиг и плагины есть
<go8765432_x> unibot1, мне гуи эмпати больше нравится
<unibot1> не гуем единым..
<go8765432_x> эт.понятно)
<jham> ну тогда любуйся гуем и не плач по функционалу ))
<go8765432_x> но хочется настроить его всё-таки...
<unibot1> как аська эмпати меня вполне устраивает
<jham> go8765432_x: https://bugs.launchpad.net/empathy/+bug/262955
<unibot1> хотя бы невозможность копирования по ктрл-с уже убивает
<go8765432_x> jham, я так понял что этот баг не пофиксили...
<go8765432_x> ?
<jham> вроде пофиксили
<jham> можт просто не в убунте пока
<jham> fix released
<go8765432_x> т.е. версию поновей просто поставить ?
<jham> если такова уже в убунте есть
<jham> какая у тебя сейчас версия?
<go8765432_x> Empathy 2.34.0
<go8765432_x> я так понял что репы телепатии+гном3 ...
<jham> ну жди тогда следующую )
<go8765432_x> чё ждать-то:) я уже 3.1 поставил)
<go8765432> oz ghjdthznm ,ele ^)
<go8765432> щя проверять юуду :)
<jham> о как..
<go8765432_x>  репы телепатии+гном3 ..
<go8765432_x> и избранное заработало :)
<go8765432_x> jham, спс :))))))
<jham> мне то за что
<go8765432> за место расположение настроек и запись лаунчпада :0
<jham> а.. за гугл )
<jham> когда меня одолевает лень работать над нужными и скучными вещами, я начинаю заниматься ненужными и простыми вещями
<go8765432_x> jham, как ты кстати формировал поисковые запросы?
<go8765432_x> а тоя искал и так и не нашёл?
<go8765432_x> в гугле
<go8765432_x> может есть какиенить секреты/маны в этом деле ?
<vadimkiselev> Как можно быстро убрать из видео первую секунду?
<jham> нет. "empathy configuration file" и "empathy autojoin irc"
<go8765432> круто)
<jham> vadimkiselev: avidemux c гуи
<go8765432> а я то уже думал...)
<vadimkiselev> jham: Сейчас openshot уже рендерит видео. Но я думаю это на долго затянется...
<go8765432_x> ну ладн... ещё раз спс...) тепереь я с чистои совестью могу идти и  заниматься полезными делами :)
<jham> go8765432_x: если гуглишь и не можешь найти - попробуй открыть ирц и набрать там свой вопрос в одном предложении, чтобы все его поняли. сообщение не отправляй а выдери важные существительные и вставь в гугл.. классная вещь )
<go8765432_x> jham, я просто на руском гуглил :)
<jham> а.. ну это нельзя
<go8765432_x> а надо было попробовать на англиском :)
<go8765432_x> я уже понял)
<go8765432_x> ну всё... всем пока :)
<diskin> привет всем. нет сейчас проблем с gtalk в пиджин/empathy? не могу соединиться почему-то, север посылает меня..  настройки не менял. через веб зашло.
 * go8765432 сегодня день empathy :)
<trancecore> !ftp
<ubuntuhelp> FTP клиенты: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - см. так же !FTPd
<trancecore> !ftpd
<ubuntuhelp> Серверы FTP: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftp, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Графические оболочки: PureAdmin, GProftpd (для GNOME), KcmPureFTPd (для !ḲDE) - См. !ftp
<jham> diskin: попробуй вот тут https://www.google.com/accounts/DisplayUnlockCaptcha
<jham> набери капчу
<jham> после этого пулучается?
<jham> по*
<jham> !mc
<ubuntuhelp> Midnight Commander (mc) уникальный двухпанельный менеджер с всеми необходимыми возможностями по серфингу по локальным файловым системам, ftp, smb, ssh ресурсам, по установке прав, редактированию текстовых конфигов.
<jham> если получилось, дай плиз вывод ошибки empathy
<jham> @ diskin
<diskin> jham, интересная ссылка, спасибо, не знал. но нет, не помогло пока. я ж в аккаунт могу попасть, с веба, и в почту и во все сервисы. более того, с телефона с bombus даже заходит. а вот из pidgin нет.
<diskin> talk Recv (ssl)(77): <failure xmlns="urn:ietf:params:xml:ns:xmpp-sasl"><not-authorized/></failure>
<diskin> это в debug консоли пиджина
<jham> diskin: вот поподробнее http://www.google.com/support/talk/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=32951 ) должно работать
<svmudrik> Всем ку
<iRBiNiX> Добрый вечер всем!!! Есть вопросик: Может у кого есть скрипт загрузки файлов на yandex.narod???
<yurau> там фтп нет?
<diskin> jham, задал 2-step логин и сгенерил пароль для talk - с ним зашло. но раньше никогда не включал эту опцию. понаблюдаю, спасибо за наводку!
<widikk> привет всем
<widikk> есть вопрос по убунте
<widikk> кто нибудь есть живой?
<ny> Люди! Не обновляйтесь на 11.04! Игра не стоит свеч! Пусть сначала допилят свой перл. Кому надо поиграться - рабочее окружение KDE  предпочтительнее, ставте вторым вариантом!
<ny> Люди! Не обновляйтесь на 11.04! Игра не стоит свеч! Пусть сначала допилят свой перл. Кому надо поиграться - рабочее окружение KDE  предпочтительнее, ставте вторым вариантом!
<ur5imw>  скачал архив с расширением rar оазывается такая проблема его открыть имея даже unrar
<jham> ur5imw: в чём проблема
<diskin> открывается легко все, в графической даже оболочке. вот с русскими именами файлов да, проблемы.
<ur5imw> ... да в том то и проблема ...распаковываю а там кракозябры.с раширением doc
<ur5imw>  yj tuj yt vjue jnrhsnm
<ur5imw>  ноего не могу открыть
<jham> так можт это не unrar проблема?
<skai> xthtp rjycjkm hfcgfrjdsdfq
<jham> а кодировки паковщика?
<ur5imw>  а вчем7 много раз с эти сталкиваюсь
<skai> через консоль распаковывай
<diskin> skai, и что, поможет разве?
<Legal> diskin:  бывает решается - когда русс по умолчанию стоит
<diskin> Legal, "русс" это что и где?
<Legal> в клаве
<diskin> О_о
<diskin> клава то причем?
<skai> Legal: у мну английский стоит.но консоль все равно помогает побороть кривые кодировки в рар архивах
<Legal> пути не исповеддимы
<Legal> консоль я не в курсе...
<ur5imw>  ну может потанцевать? или песню спеть что бвы помогло
<Legal> прошу прощенья - только что воткнулся в разговор...
<Legal> вот и мысли на лету
<jham> unrar x archiv.rar попробуй
<ur5imw>  не та опция
<jham> ?
<ur5imw>  правильно вот так unrar <command> -<switch 1> -<switch N> <archive> <files...><@listfiles...> <path_to_extract\>
<Legal> я рад за тебя  ----  skai: Legal: у мну английский стоит.но консоль все равно помогает побороть кривые кодировки в рар архивах  ---------- научи меня и всех переключать кодировку в консоли
<ur5imw>  но мне проще вв инду прегрузиться, препаковать архив и назад вернуться
<jham> ...
<jham> да, от этого будет легче
<ur5imw>  но я этого не могу сделать потому что жена на втором мониторе смотрит фильм
<skai> Legal: локали осиль
<Legal> ur5imw: забудь винду! :)
<skai> Legal: и переключай
<Legal> skai:  пытаюсь
<skai> Legal: хотя нафиг.пофиг какая локаль, главное, чтобы utf8
<jham> Legal: нет нет, пусть на ней и сидит
<ur5imw>  Legal: как  ?
<Legal> :)
<skai> и unrar спокойно распаковывает в правильной кодировке через консоль
<diskin> ur5imw, а что за архив?
<Legal> вы
<Legal> меня
<Legal> ха-ха
<ur5imw>  .rar
<diskin> где взял в смысле?
<diskin> :)
<ur5imw>  а в архиве.doc
<Legal> я обеими руками за локаль, но я к ней иду через графику... Я ДОЙДУ!!!
<jham> ur5imw: ты вот мой совет попробовал?
<ur5imw>  я тебе показал
<ur5imw>  не правильная команда
<jham> что ты показал? что ты не понимаешь как пользоваться маном?
<ur5imw>  знаю , читать нужно
<ur5imw>   а он по английски... так мне чтобы разархивировать еще и английский надо отлично знать?
<jham> вот упёртость людей безгранична
<ur5imw> ...накхрена мне русский?
<Legal> ЕСТЬ МАН НА РУССКОМ !!!
<ur5imw> .... есть...
<Legal> у меня стоит
<jham> ur5imw: http://www.fail2fail.com/archives/39-.-..html
<Legal> но команду его установки я забыл
<skai> manpages-ru
<ur5imw>  jham: ну и зачем ты мне дал эту ссылку? показать что саммый умный?
<Legal> нет
<Legal> по другому как то
<ur5imw>  ну так меня уже это начинает выводить из терпения
<ur5imw>  что не спроси  иди опять в инду
<Legal> хотя в полне возможно
<Legal> НЕТ - ни шагу назад!
<ur5imw>  ну вот....
<Legal> Никакой винды!
<jham> ur5imw: нет. то что ты упёртый и хочешь чтоб всё сама. ты вот даже на вопросы не отвечаешь, которые тебе задают чтобы _тебе_ же помочь
<diskin> ur5imw, архив то не секретный?
<ur5imw>  ну простые хоть проги должны быть? ну что бы не мастурбировать?
<Legal> Я РАД что уже ГОД (больше) БЕЗ НЕЁ!!!!!!!
<ur5imw>  diskin: книжка
<diskin> где взял скажи, или выложи куда, чтобы можно было попробовать
<Legal> СОВСЕМ!!!!!!!!!!!1
<jham> Legal: пусть на винду идёт и не парит людям мозги.
<Legal> - пусть учится
<ur5imw> Legal:  я 2 обхожусь , ну и что теперь?
<jham> оно ему не надо
<Legal> я вам так же парил
<jham> он толко можт сам ещё не знает
<Legal> и меня все пережили
<skai> @voice Legal ur5imw jham
<skai> держим себя в руках
<Legal>  Я  рад что давно без винды!!!
<jham> салют
<Legal> Хотя кто к чему стреится...
<jham> skai: я не согласен )
<ur5imw>  к чму?
<Legal>  вот к чему
<Legal> меня линукс влечет!
<Legal> всем!
<Legal> открытостью!
<ur5imw>  а я уже не в том возрасте....
<ur5imw>  мне нужно работать
 * skai достал смирительную рубашку
<diskin> ur5imw, вопрос мой видел
 * skai вынул из кобуры шокер
<diskin> ?
<Legal> я ? - мне почти 40 - точнее 39
<ur5imw> diskin:  так я же ответил...книжка
<jham> diskin: он читает только свои )
<Legal> diskin:  где взял скажи, или выложи куда, чтобы можно было попробовать
<diskin> а дальше? где я ее могу скачать, чтобы попробовать распаковать?
<Legal> этот вопрос?
<diskin> да
<ur5imw>  сечас
<diskin> отож
<diskin> ur5imw, интересно, почему у тебя перед каждым сообщением вставляется пробел?
<ur5imw>  наверно я всудороге его вставляю
<Legal> ну     вы Мурзилки...
<jham> от ника отступать ведь надо, diskin )
<Legal> :)
<ur5imw> http://knukim-edu.kiev.ua/download/RossNeAmerika.rar
<jham> ur5imw: http://paste.org/pastebin/view/33758
<ur5imw>   у меня вот @a-Lenovo-G450:~$ unrar x'/home/a/Рабочий стол/RossNeAmerika.rar'
<ur5imw> UNRAR 3.93 freeware      Copyright (c) 1993-2010 Alexander Roshal
<ur5imw> Usage:     unrar <command> -<switch 1> -<switch N> <archive> <files...>
<ur5imw>                <@listfiles...> <path_to_extract\>
<diskin> а воттут ты пробльчик-то и не вставил
<ur5imw>  адальше набор опций
<skai> unrar x archive.rar
<skai> и все
<diskin> после x
<skai> распакует в текущую папку
<diskin> кстати у меня рапаковало нормально и в file-roller
<diskin> так что наверно пример плохой
<ur5imw>  а почеу в ГУИ он не работает?
<diskin> у меня работает
<Jod[web]> всем привет
<ur5imw>  кракорзябры
<jham> ur5imw: locale значиь не настроены
<Jod[web]> подскажите как с ливцд сцекоперовать файл у которого другой владел
<Jod[web]> владелец
<Jod[web]> тоже я))
<ur5imw> .... ладно , буду делом занимать . всем спасибо
<diskin> ur5imw, а пакет rar у тебя стоит? тут вот пишут, что его надо удалить: https://bugs.launchpad.net/file-roller/+bug/177929
<diskin> Jod[web], в livecd можно делать sudo если что..
<diskin> без пароля
<diskin> ur5imw, и вот тут пишут, что надо rar удалить
<diskin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/file-roller/+bug/573574
<Jod[web]> так я не знаю команду) а лучше будет если кто скажет имя пользователя в ливсд
<Jod[web]> я бы на себя файлик приписал)
<Jod[web]> просто нужно систему переустановить)
<Jod[web]> так что никто не скажет как пользователя в ливсиди зовут?(
<jham> Jod[web]: ты там залогинен?
<Jod[web]> где?
<diskin> Jod[web], зовут его ubuntu
<ur5imw> diskin:  ye lf cnjbn
<Jod[web]> о) спс
<ur5imw> diskin:  ну да стоит
<diskin> удали
<jham> как ты хочешь копировать? не бутая с лайв сиди?
<ur5imw>  ага
<jham> Jod[web]: если ты объяснишь, что точно хочешь сделать, то можно будет помочь
<jham> skai: да сними уж эту медаль позорную )
<Sergey_IT> jham, медали позорными не бывают - заработал - носи )
<jham> Sergey_IT: а власовцам подругому говорят
<kamyshovyy> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<go876543> http://paste.ubuntu.com/611020/
<go876543> O :) если кто сможет подсазать... почёму падают конки
<go876543> *подсказать
<diskin> go876543, так ведь баг есть на ланчпаде. читал что пишут?
<Escsun> diskin, хм странный баг тогда)
<diskin> и правда странный https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/conky/+bug/780741
<Escsun> diskin, у меня такая же версия как у него тока собрана с луа
<Escsun> diskin, тока дистр арч ..
<Escsun> хотя мб в новой версии фикс уже ?
<diskin> https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=539809 - тут вот федора, и кое-какие рассуждения
<Escsun> у него все же 1.8.0, а есть 1.8.1 какая то там)
<Escsun> go876543, тут?
<go876543> да
<Escsun> мин
<go876543> я не могу чё-то найти на лаунчпаде новее 1 конки
<Escsun> go876543, у тебя i386 ?
<go876543> да
<Escsun> go876543, https://launchpad.net/~norsetto/+archive/ppa/+sourcepub/1333049/+listing-archive-extra
<Escsun> go876543, вот тут есть скачай и поставь
<go876543> Escsun: я так понимаю что это лучше сделать без подключения реп ?
<Escsun> go876543, не надо
<Escsun> go876543, этот пакет не так часто обновляется ..
<Escsun> go876543, у меня еще с того года висит с лета версия 1.8.0
<Escsun> go876543, а сейчас тока 1.8.1 ..
<go876543> ок. Escsun diskin спс)
<Escsun> go876543, пробуй будем смотреть ..
<some_user> подскажите, как вернуть апплет tomboy на панель в gnome? Исчез (и апплет, и возможность его вернуть) после обновления до 11.04.
<ur5imw> diskin удалил rar гораздо  стабилльней стало рботать
<diskin> ur5imw, что стало стабильнее?
<ur5imw> архивы открыватт
<diskin> значит тот баг не зря создан
<Escsun> some_user, а он разве 11.04 есть?
<ur5imw>  ... наверно.....
<diskin> а rar тебе и не нужен, хватит unrar. создавай новый архивы в zip
<ur5imw>  но всеравно что то нето...
<ur5imw>   diskin:  новый? да почти все создано в винде , вот и  ими приходиться пользоваться...  не я выбираю
<diskin> ну мало ли, придется что-то запаковать - пакуй в zip
<diskin> или в tar.gz :) - чтобы все боялись
<some_user> Escsun, приложение осталось. при ручном запуске tomboy появляется иконка в области уведомлений и нормально работает
<Escsun> some_user, ясно
<diskin> some_user, так и добавь в автозагрузку
<diskin> кстати, его можно заставить стартовать уже свернутым?
<ur5imw>  ну если....   ... я в архивах не храню....верней только пересылаю в архиве
<Escsun> go876543, ну что
<Escsun> ы)
<shenmue> ку
<Escsun> ку
<go8765432> Escsun, только ты спросил - через 5 минут - упал...
<Escsun> go8765432, покажи на сей раз результат
<Escsun> go8765432, хочется сравнить
<Escsun> go8765432, я думаю тут дело не в коньках
<go8765432> по-моему то же самое http://paste.ubuntu.com/611547/
<Escsun> вот
<Escsun> тут не тоже самое
<some_user> а как быть с таким? http://paste.ubuntu.com/611546/ в это время система зависала намертво. Оказалось 6 битых секторов. С помощью mhdd парочку заремапил, осталось 4. Пока что висов не было. Чего ожидать?
<Escsun> значит дело во все не в коньках
<Escsun> go8765432, покажи результат
<Escsun> go8765432, cd /usr/bin потом ldd conky
<Escsun> go8765432, он на какой то библиотеке падает ..
<go8765432> Escsun, вот http://paste.ubuntu.com/611549/
<some_user> *небольшая предистория. при каждой загрузке системы диск еще так плюётся http://paste.ubuntu.com/611548/ . рекомендовали ввести в режим совместимости с SATA 1. Ставил. Все так и осталось.
<Escsun> some_user, тут хз
<Escsun> go8765432, текс
<Escsun> go8765432, разберем коньки по частям твой конфиг надо протестировать каждую часть
<Escsun> go8765432, он на чем то падает
<go8765432> дать конфиг ?
<Escsun> go8765432, да толку
<Escsun> go8765432, тебе надо по частям конфиг
<Escsun> go8765432, то есть каждую часть конфига тестировать
<go8765432> аа
<Escsun> go8765432, тут проблема в конфиге
<Escsun> go8765432, но и частично в системе
<Escsun> go8765432, проблему можно решить если что то убрать на чем он падает
<go8765432> что интересно - что я его тупо скопировал со своего старого юзера....
<Escsun> go8765432, и возможно
<go8765432> а атм он работал нормально...
<Escsun> go8765432, если мы узнаем на чем он упал то быстрее найдем пакет ..
<Escsun> go8765432, который заменим и будет как тогда
<Escsun> go8765432, тут просто глубже проблема
<jham> ur5imw: а книжка то ничего, вроде. по крайней мере на первых страницах
<go876543> а как мне его тестировать по частям ?
<ur5imw> jham: и на последних тоже...
<shenmue> go8765 у тебя pcmanfm?
<jham> ur5imw: ты кстати уже распаковал? )
<ur5imw>   ага
<jham> ur5imw: до последних не прочитал. только начал
<Escsun> go876543, все просто
<ur5imw>  проблема в пробеле
<Escsun> go876543, убирай по частям внизу конфиг комменти его
<Escsun> go8765432, ты можешь просто делать killall conky; conky
<ur5imw>  сечас дам ссылку , много интерсного
<go8765432> shenmue, 3 наутилус
<go8765432> Escsun, а килы зачем?
<Escsun> go876543, а да это ж не старая версия )
<Escsun> go8765432, я уже и забыл
<ur5imw> jham:http://knukim-edu.kiev.ua
<go8765432> Escsun, дыык я так и не понял
<Escsun> go8765432, давай конфиг
<jham> ur5imw: thx, почитаю
<ur5imw>  ага
<go8765432> Escsun, http://paste.ubuntu.com/611554/
<go8765432> Escsun, это был конфиг
<jham> хотя содержание этой статейки мне, думаю, знакомо, в той или иной форме
<jham> но там вроде много других тем
<Escsun> go8765432, мне кажется но тут 2 ошибки ..
<trancecore> /home/go8765/.conky//wind_speed.lua // - так и должно быть ?
<Escsun> lua_load /home/go8765/.conky//wind_speed.lua
<Escsun> lua_load /home/go8765/.conky//pressure.lua
<stasdizzi> iPod touch 4g и rhythmbox. При подключении и открытии rhythmbox последний видит iPod, может читать с него (копировать музыку, воспроизводить её и т.п.), но при попытке записать музыка записывается, но айпод продолжает писать "Идёт синхронизация" после оконча
<stasdizzi> ния записи. После отключения айпода на нём музыка есть (при монтировании через gvfs её видно в ~/.gvfs/iPod touch/iTunes_Control/Music/F??/), но из айпода её проиграть нельзя. Rhythmbox тоже её видит.
<Escsun> оно так не должно быть
<stasdizzi> кто нибудь знает решение  проблемы?
<go8765432> trancecore, я не вкурсе точно - я брал маны из форума
<Escsun> go8765432, еще попробуй own_window_type normal (normal поменять на desktop или override)
<Escsun> go8765432, убери 1 слеш что не было //
<trancecore> go8765432, пути нормально пропиши
<go8765432> едрёна вош
<go8765432> пути
<go8765432> я ж юзера поменял
<go8765432> от я балбес
<trancecore> =)
<go8765432> юзера поменял - а пути оставил и вас тут мучаю
<go8765432> спс ещё раз за помощь :) если проблема была в путях - то тогда сейчас всё должно решится :)
<Escsun> go8765432, ты ппц)
<Escsun> go8765432, я тогда смотрел только внизу конфиг но там ничего плохого не увидел
<trancecore> !apache2
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='apache2'
<trancecore> !apache
<ubuntuhelp> LAMP является аббревиатурой для Linux-серверов Apache MySQL-PHP. За помощью в создании LAMP на Ubuntu, см. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=2814.0 http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=8265.0
<trancecore> [trancecore(i)]
<go8765432> Escsun, упал всё-равно... но я второй слеш не убирал..
<Escsun> go8765432, а надо !
<go8765432> сёйчас попробую убрать
<Escsun> go8765432, о путь не знает !
<go8765432> убрал...жду...
<trancecore> ммм... походу он каждый раз ребутится )
<go8765432> нет
<Sergey_IT> go8765432, а чего?
<go8765432> trancecore, я параленьно пытаюсь шрифты эмпати настроить
<go8765432> Sergey_IT, что а чего ?
<Sergey_IT> go8765432, а чего не ребутишься?
<go8765432> я не ребучесь - я параленьно пытаюсь шрифты эмпати настроить
<go8765432> и ребучу эмпати
<Sergey_IT> go8765432, а чего не пидгин?
<go8765432> гуи мне больше нравится
<go8765432> эмпати
<go8765432> единственное - я чё-то не могу понять отчего это она вдруг начала всё по 3 раза писать :) http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/2mypyk44/3_002.png
<go8765432> Escsun, conky  упал всё-равно...
<Nor8> go8765432: Другой клиент не пробовал поставить? )))
<go8765432> Nor8, пробовал, но такого гуя нигде не видел :)
<Escsun> go8765432, попробуй другой простой конфиг без всяких этих луа
<Escsun> go8765432, погод и прочих вещей
<Escsun> просто вывод инфы
<Escsun> если он и будет и тогда падать ..
<go8765432> Escsun, а есл ине будет ?
<Escsun> go8765432, знач проблема в том конфиге
<Escsun> go8765432, который надо очень хорошо тестировать до мелких деталей
<go8765432> пробую...
<go8765432> самый простецкий - стандартный)
<go8765432> есть ещё вопросик.. как в эмпати шрифты сменить ? как сменит в одной из тем - я нашёл, а вот как сменить в теме "убунту" понять не могу...
<go8765432> и как в наутилусе гномовском изменить ?
<go8765432> а то оно как-то с икфейсом видимо паралельно идёт...
<go8765432> *иксфейс
<Nor8> go8765432: Пора воспользоваться службой www.google.com ))))
<Zalexi> нужна помощь в удаленном администрировании
<Zalexi> может кто-то помочь?
<go8765432> Nor8, Я уже весь там)
<Nor8> Zalexi: Ты вопрос то задай )))
<Zalexi> динамически Ip. adsl. зарегился на no-ip.com для статического Ip. нормально захожу к себе, НО только в настройки РОУТЕРА. а вот как в саму сисетму зайти? в смысле внутрь рабочего компа?
<go8765432> Zalexi, попробуй teamviever
<go8765432> *teamviever-host
<Zalexi> go8765432: не выход. у меня доступ нужен с телефона
<Zalexi> мне надо удаленно к себе домой заходить с работы
<Zalexi> тим вьювер не выход
<trancecore> тебя роутер чель непускает?
<Zalexi> trancecore: пускает. но я сразу попадаю в настройки роутера
<Sergey_IT> Zalexi, так это по 80-му порту?
<Zalexi> Sergey_IT: я не знаю. я новичок. я в строке браузера набираю свой зарегистрированный на сайте адрес и попадаю в свой роутер.
<trancecore> правильно, так и будет)
<go8765432> надо порт указать я так понял
<Zalexi> trancecore: но как мне попасть внутрь?
<trancecore> хз я вчера с этим боролся так и не доборолся)
<trancecore> но с дурой машинки заходит нормально
<trancecore> другой*
<Zalexi> вот, например, мой адрес: zalexi.no-ip.org , я захожу, ввожу свой логин и пароль и попадаю в роутер
<go8765432> попробуй открыть порт и дописать его вконце через : . но я не уверен
<trancecore> Zalexi, ssh мучиешь?
<Zalexi> trancecore: можно попробовать
<trancecore> Zalexi, эм... что ты настроить то пытаешся, а то я чет непонимаю уже
<trancecore> с ип возишся для каких целей?
<Zalexi> trancecore: чтобы иметь доступ к домашнему компу с работы - торенты, контроль и т.д.
<trancecore> по ssh ползать будеш?
<Zalexi> trancecore: да всё равно как. вот только обойти роутер.
<Zalexi> там же еще и внутренний адрес типа 192.168.1.* есть
<trancecore> роутер какой?
<Zalexi> т.е. у меня три компа подключены к роутеру.
<Zalexi> trancecore: comtrend ct-5361
<Zalexi> trancecore: только какая разница?
<Zalexi> сам алгоритм удаленного управления нужен, для тех кто за NAT сидит
<go8765432> Escsun, конки не падает....
<trancecore> пробрось порт для ssh а там уже ковыряйся
<^DEMOSS^> ghdbtn dctv e,eynjkjufv
<^DEMOSS^> привет всем убунтологам )
<Zalexi> trancecore: спрошу по-другому: КАК мне по ssh зайти к себе на комп? внешний IP 87.221.25.193, внутренний - 192.168.1.134
<^DEMOSS^> Zalexi для этого тебе нужно на роутере пробросить порт 23 ( ссш ) на свой компьютер (1,134 ) - и после этого получишь доступ
<^DEMOSS^> обращаясь к внешнему IP  адресу
<Zalexi> ^DEMOSS^Deблагодарю, сейчас попробую
<go8765432> Escsun, ты ещё тут ?
<^DEMOSS^> Zalexi смотри приват
<yurau> кто подскажет почему прав нету ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/611579/
<trancecore> а зачем cat >/ ?
<yurau> нужно в скрипте создать файл
<yurau> в каталоге где нужен рут
<trancecore> удовлетворил любопытство)
<go8765432> что можно с этим сделать ? Gtk-ERROR **: GTK+ 2.x symbols detected. Using GTK+ 2.x and GTK+ 3 in the same process is not supported
<go8765432> уже вылечил :)
<go8765432> не заметил одну библиотеку гном3)
<trancecore> поделитесь ссылкой на хороший how-to apache2 ^^
<^DEMOSS^> -)
<^DEMOSS^> долгий роутер у чела
<^DEMOSS^> mva  привет )
<^DEMOSS^> во пришел
<go8765432> откуда в убунте могут браться параметы шрифтов ?
<go8765432> точнее - где они лежат
<go8765432> точее - как запретить их менять всяким демонам ?
<bytecat> GNU is Not Useable.
<go8765432> подскажите как в эмпати поменять шрифты и вернуть назад тему "убунту"
<skimmer1> приветсвую всех как патчить кросовер ?
<go8765432> есть кто неспящий ?
<Saymon21> есть засыпающий
<go8765432> Saymon21, есть вопрос - как в эмпати поменять шрифты ?
<Saymon21> хз)
<go8765432> ясн)
<Saymon21> у меня другая ща тут проблема :(
<go8765432> Saymon21, чё
<go8765432> ?
<Saymon21> Для апача правило модреврида: RewriteRule ^index.html$ index.lua  Для Lighttpd кормплю url.rewrite = ( "^index.lua$" => "index.html" )
<Saymon21> но не знаю, толи я что её упустил, толи что...
<go8765432> оО... я такое не знаю...(
<Saymon21> Или на оборот (методом научного тыка) url.rewrite = ( "^index/.html$" => "index.lua" )
<Saymon21> ща опробую
<Saymon21> и опять ничего
<Saymon21> хотя в server.modules mod_rewrite раскоментирован
#ubuntu-ru 2012-05-14
<Pr0f1t> скажите кто нибудь как сделать скрипт на запуск программы с несколькими командами?
<Pr0f1t> #!/bin/sh -e
<Pr0f1t> #sudo  optirun nvidia-settings -c :8
<Pr0f1t> exit 0
<Pr0f1t> так правильно?
<sharikoff> пщщ
<Vladislaw> sharikoff, пщщ
 * Vladislaw ушел на пары
<sharikoff> в сраку пары
 * sharikoff отучился в 99 году
<nicloay>  народ, подскажите слишком ли уродски выглядит на каждую машину ставить лдап сервер про крону синхронизировать базу с центральным сервером и настроить аутентикацию с локального ldap ?
<sharikoff> nicloay я бы положил на нфс
<nicloay> sharikoff: офисы в разных странах, поэтому чет мне не нравится вариант одного центрального
<nicloay> в смысле мне не нравится варинат асинхронной работы когда все компы через интернет долбятся на один сервер. (тут связь может падать иногда)
<sharikoff> зарезервируй
<sharikoff> каналы
<sharikoff> ну или делай так как сказал
<nicloay> =)... объемы не те. чтоб резервировать что то.. тут нет прямых каналов между офисами
<sharikoff> впн?
<sharikoff> и один сервак
<nicloay> ну он все равно непонять как идет.
<sharikoff> так будет тока траф аутентификации ходить а так будет вся база гулять по серверам
<nicloay> ну база не большая, думаю килобайт на 100
<nicloay> хотя ты прав.. надо будет обмозговать..
<nicloay> возможно репликацию сделать между офисами и не парится - тогда должно быть надежно.
<nicloay> по базе на офис - а сервера уже используют лдап с офиса.
<sharikoff> я бы положил бы на нфс
<sharikoff> и сделал бы ipsec между офисами
<sharikoff> была бы локалка -локалка
<sharikoff> тогда бы юзеры прозрачно аутентифицировались на центральном серваке
<sharikoff> и оединение было бы закрыто
<sharikoff> *соединение
<sharikoff> айписеком
<sharikoff> тоесть не перехватить не прочитать
<nicloay> ладно.. буду дальше думать..
<sharikoff> потом на наг ру я бы купил циску 2950 =)
<sharikoff> свич
<sharikoff> и нарезал бы локалки по виланам
<sharikoff> на всякий
<sharikoff> чтоб не слали туда сюда киношки и песни разные
<sharikoff> и уже сам бы давал доступ кому надо
<nicloay> ктонить VirtualBox на сервере использовал? - ну чтоб там постоянно что то вертелось крутилось ?
<umren> мне кажется он не для этого
<nicloay> да мне тоже так кажется - я его пользовал так для себя чтоб по быстрому машинами рулить разными. а тут начальнику понравилось, ну и хочет побыстрому пока времено залить пару виртуалок на хост, для публичного пользования
<nicloay> в смысле с сервисами для публичного (человек 20-30 одновременной работы, примерно по нагрузке как средний форум)
<umren> ну попробуй
<umren> расскажешь
<umren> :D
<brestows> всем ку!
<Wizard> Привет.
<Scrimmer> Привет
<SergeyIT> тест
<ubuntuhelp> SergeyIT, Fail!
<Wizard> SergeyIT, Destination host unreachable.
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: пыщь
<Scrimmer> Ребят, кто ставил расширение itmages?
<Scrimmer> Под 12.04*
<[v-8]_jupiter> icecast2 как запустить несколько копий?
<skai-falkorr> Scrimmer: а что с ним не так?
 * skai-falkorr пользуется скриншотилкой+выкладывание сразу в дропбокс
<Scrimmer> не ставится
<SergeyIT> а что говорит?
<Scrimmer> E: Не удалось найти пакет libitmages
<Scrimmer> пытался вручную поставить - ошибку тоже бьет :(
<skai-falkorr> https://launchpad.net/~itmages/+archive/software/+files/libitmages_0.17-0~17~oneiric1_i386.deb
<Scrimmer> зависимость не может быть удовлетворена, т.к. itmages-servica => 0.36
<skai-falkorr> Scrimmer: ну так ты и сервис скачай пакетик
<Scrimmer> тперь libgevix2-0 :)))
<KyuuBe> а зачем в кедах на панели миниатюр кнопка плей?
<KyuuBe> при этом для картинок только появляется
<skai-falkorr> слайдшоу?
<KyuuBe> ничего не делает
<[v-8]_jupiter> KyuuBe: покажи скрин , а то не пойму где ты нашол
<KyuuBe> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/45146407/Other/035.png
<SergeyIT> KyuuBe, это кнопка вызова Райдена на канал )
<artus> гг
<KyuuBe> зачемон мне лол
<KyuuBe> или он знает?
<skai-falkorr> !raiden
<ubuntuhelp> "[Raiden] - фанатик" (C) artus, skai
<Scrimmer> ы
<Scrimmer> это пять ))
<[v-8]_jupiter> А кто подскажет хорошую замену filezilla?
<[v-8]_jupiter> желательно на qt
<[v-8]_jupiter> все нашол
<Scrimmer> какая?
<[v-8]_jupiter> kftpgrabber
<skai-falkorr> почему? вот почему люди так не любят слово "нашЁл"
<nuts_x> тянуться далеко
<nuts_x> к букве Ё
<skai-falkorr> есть буква е
<skai-falkorr> тоже можно использовать
<nuts_x> а с ней просто не судьба
<nuts_x> видимо
<skai-falkorr> типографские замены ё на е всем уже привычны
<skai-falkorr> страшнее только использование е вместо э
<JohnDoe_71Rus> эврика
<nuts_x> типа "ето"?
<nuts_x> :-D
<chapt> мицгол?
<nuts_x> what?
<skai-falkorr> ват?
<skai-falkorr> че за набор букв?
<skai-falkorr> я про мицгола,а не про ват
<nuts_x> может это как-то связано со словом глагол?
<nuts_x> какая-то производная
<nuts_x> или монгол, или магол
<skai-falkorr> хммм...гугл выдал какого-то потциента на запрос мицгол
<artus> угу, с гипертекстовым фидонетом
<Scrimmer> натс
<skai-falkorr> chapt: че сказать то хотел?
<artus> skai-falkorr, дык извесный же персонаж то)
<nuts_x> шо?
<skai-falkorr> artus: среди кого он известный? я во времена фидо занимался паркуром
<skai-falkorr> вообще это называлось прыгать по гаражам, но сейчас модно называть все это паркуром
<nuts_x> звучит круче
<nuts_x> мигол - Паспортное имя — Сергей Юрьевич Соколов. 1978 г.р.
<doronskiy[work]> мы в догоняшки на стройках играли
<doronskiy[work]> вот это был паркур
<doronskiy[work]> :-)
<chapt> skai-falkorr сказал то что хотел, он тоже ратует за букву ё
<skai-falkorr> chapt: да пофиг.мне главное - не заменять е или ё на о
<nuts_x> а мы играли в паркур от сторожа стройки, который бухой с куском арматурины за нами ганялся=)
<baronos> гОнялся*
<nuts_x> я в курсе
<doronskiy[work]> сторож был неграмотен, поэтому ганялся
<doronskiy[work]> так же?)
<nuts_x> сленг аля "стопиццот, ганялся, пошол и пр." прочно засел в мозгу современного человека, который хоть иногда читает баш
<nuts_x> суровая реальность...
<nuts_x> а насчет сторожа, кто знает. я сомневаюсь что он обладал тремя высшими образованиями
<nuts_x> и был доцентом кафедры филологии
<nuts_x> но мат знал на отлично, хоть записывай
<doronskiy[work]> поживешь с его..)
<nuts_x> ты хотел с сказать: "выпьешь с его...." ?)
<doronskiy[work]> не, водка вдохновляет, но ума не прибавляет)
<doronskiy[work]> я вот думаю. можно ли как-нибудь избавиться от вызова контекстного меню по ф10 в консоли..
<doronskiy[work]> заколебало блин
<doronskiy[work]> галка в комбинации клавиш нифига не помогает, как раньше
<baronos> doronskiy[work]: http://gentoo-pr.org/node/39
<doronskiy[work]> ух ты, помогло
<doronskiy[work]> спасибо
<doronskiy[work]> интересный танец, однако
<[v-8]_jupiter> http://anti-resume.net/
<sharikoff> я купил себе вот это http://habrahabr.ru/post/116799/
<artus> sharikoff, инк говорил что накрывается медным тазом быстро
<shnaps> Люди, подскажите какой сервер irc вбивать надо в пиджине том-же самом?
<sharikoff> пока фурычит
<openvoid> sharikoff, и скажи мне зачем честному линуксоиду образы реаниматоров?
<sharikoff> у меня на работе винда, + куча виртуалок на фре и линуксе и дома мак
<sharikoff> мине как раз
<doronskiy[work]> а нечестный линуксоид — это кто?)
<openvoid> это такой который не понимает что такое ru_en_win7_ultimat.iso
<Scrimmer> openvoid: е забыл :)
<yelrik> ...
<yelrik> приветствую :)
<yelrik> ребят, помогите проблему решить
<yelrik> смысл следующий...
<yelrik> сижу на убунте
<yelrik> инет подключен через роутер
<baronos> !enter
<ubuntuhelp> Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<yelrik> по вайфай ноут, и через кабель в комп
<yelrik> пытаюсь конектиться при выключенном компе
<yelrik> (с ноута)
<yelrik> не соединяет
<yelrik> включаю комп
<artus> @kick yelrik прекращаем флудить, дебы же попросили
<artus> *тебя
 * JohnDoe_71Rus сидит на печеньках :)
<yelrik> извиняюсь, не заметил :)
<yelrik> попытка номер 2
<JohnDoe_71Rus> небось у него комп на роутере бридж поднимает для инете
<yelrik> http://paste.pro/5149862
<yelrik> вот лог
<yelrik> на окнах, кстати, вайфай работает стабильно
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, комп на роутере поднимает бридж.... ты мне мозг взорвал )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: извиняюсь. ассоциация с adsl модемом в режиме бридж
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, ну так и там комп ничего не поднимает на роутере)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> сейчас разные железки делают
<artus> а бриджи нафиг ненужная весч )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> точно? а если комп поднимает сесию?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а не сама железка
<yelrik> как-то можно поправить это? :)
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, а нафига компу то сессию поднимать? роутер тебе зачем? лампочками мигать?
<artus> yelrik, что за вайвай роутер? как настроено , подробности )
<yelrik> мм...роутер tp-link wr743nd
<artus> ну и до кучи чего за вифи в ноуте
<sharikoff> накати патч http://old.nabble.com/Cannot-connect-because-%22association-took-too-long%22-td31481145.html =))
<sharikoff> ты пробовал со статическим адресом?
<artus> yelrik, глючная прошивка, обновлял?
<sharikoff> ты пробовал выкинуть тплинк и купить тупо дир 300 =)
<nuts_x> 320
<nuts_x> d ytv ec, tcnm
<sharikoff> или 320
<yelrik> обновлял, последняя стоит
<sharikoff> разницы нет
<openvoid> а то дир 320 никогда не дохнет
<yelrik> проблем до этого не было, работал стабильно
<artus> nuts_x, если не юзать 3g то в 320 смысла мало , на сотке торентами ложитцо гад))
<nuts_x> у меня уже два года стоит
<sharikoff> во всяком случае он поддерживает стандарты
<nuts_x> artus: с ним и стоит
<yelrik> со статикой пробовал
<yelrik> тоже глючит
<sharikoff> yelrik: короче я щас пробежался по гуглу
<sharikoff> гворят в нм баг
<sharikoff> настраивай через файлы правильно и попробуй
<Scrimmer> у нас гром
<Scrimmer> мне страшно
<yelrik> написано гладко, только мне чуток поподробнее бы желательно, я очень очень начинающий никсойд :))
<yelrik> нм это вот например как расшифровывается :)?
<baronos> network manager
<sharikoff> yelrik: набери uname -a
<sharikoff> и покажи
<nuts_x> раз уж дело о роутерах зашло, мож кто подскажет как затавить дир 320 прошитиый альтернативкой от олега (1.9.2.7-d-r2394M) ребутится в 00:10 каждые сутки, ну или хотя бы модем передергивать (нужно пересоединятся)
<Scrimmer> олега?
<sharikoff> nuts_x: а там в прошивке линукс?
<yelrik> Linux linux-home 3.2.0-24-generic-pae #37-Ubuntu SMP Wed Apr 25 10:47:59 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<nuts_x> походу да
<nuts_x> Scrimmer: да
<openvoid> прошить опенвтртой и по хрону
<yelrik> какие файлы править надо?
<nuts_x> короче суть вопроса в том что эту прошивка единственная с которой подымается модем, гугл сказал что можео настроить в кроне, но в процессах и вебморде его я не обнаружил
<openvoid> что за модем?
<nuts_x> сиерра у727
<nuts_x> пардон новател
<nuts_x> u727
<openvoid> I had a configuration of  OpenWRT 7.09 , wgt634U, U727 working perfectly prior to today
<openvoid> прошивка от олега странная какая то, вебморда вроде асусовская, а нутро какое то общее
<nuts_x> зато работает
<nuts_x> :-D
<nuts_x> да, там помеь пылесоса с танком, согласен
<nuts_x> помесь*
<openvoid> хрон там через консоль нащупать может и можно но врать н буду
<Scrimmer> хочу пылесос нa linux
<openvoid> опенврт чистый бузибокс
<nuts_x> на их сайте пишут что крон зашит и должен висеть, но ни в вебмрде ни в консоли обнаружен не был
<yelrik> а про меня еще кто-нибудь помнит? :))
<nuts_x> лан, порою еще гугль
<sharikoff> yelrik: поищи в гугле настройка wi fi ubuntu
<sharikoff> и все станет ясно
<Scrimmer> что б такого поделать
<Scrimmer> ммм, даже не знаю
<openvoid> Scrimmer, e2fsck -f / на живую
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Scrimmer: патчи KDE2 под FreeBSD
<Scrimmer> не, лучше свой конфиг конки сделаю
<SergeyIT> Scrimmer, как то ты странно конфиг делаешь )
<Scrimmer> да я это, виртуал бокс запустил
<Scrimmer> и комп потух)
<Scrimmer> a pidgin бывает лагает - список онтактов не выводит
<Scrimmer> как то так
<Infra_3600> Scrimmer, хороший способ устроить стресс-тест железячке -- запустить VB? ))
<Scrimmer> именно, а в VB - Windows 7 <3
<[v-8]_jupiter> Посоветуйте хорошую web морду к mpd
<andrex> хорошая вебка самописная вебка
<[v-8]_jupiter> Ну из готовых
<skai-falkorr> music player minion
<skai-falkorr> если еще жива
<Gakonis> Где можно посмотреть параметры загрузки для управления памятью?
<sharikoff> чо все молчат то
<sharikoff> хоккей чтоль идет?
<baronos> у меня зеленая миля идет :)
<Scrimmer> sharikoff: вотсап
<baronos> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=33843
<artus> бред какой то ))
<umren> от скайпа давно пора бы уже отказаться.
<umren> после покупки мс - тем более
<baronos> это типа они показали, что скайп под линь как бы не умер :D
<Scrimmer> счастье то какое
<Scrimmer> и пройдет еще 1-2 года, и тогда мы увидим новый скайп
<baronos> artus: хехе, я запостил видео со скриптом на канале хромиума :D поглядим че скажут :)
<artus> Scrimmer, в чем новый?
<artus> в вендоскайп окромя рекламы и остального бреда как то с обновками и не сують ничего
<Scrimmer> хз, они чтото делают для линухи
<artus> ненадо ничего делать, и так работаеть
<umren> вендоскайп ужасный
<umren> макоскайп самый нормальный
<umren> а ваще лучше им не пользоваться
<skai-falkorr> лучший скайп - IRL
<umren> сравнил блин )
 * Wizard зевает.
<Wizard> Привет, Убунту!
<Resager> х: Здравствуй солнце! Здравствуй ветер!
<Resager> у: Как же много наркоты на свете :(
<Resager> Так, вспомнилось, сори за флуд
<umren> шутник.
<Scrimmer> !raiden
<ubuntuhelp> "[Raiden] - фанатик" (C) artus, skai
<Scrimmer> !тест
<artus> Scrimmer, тебе занятцо нечем?
<Scrimmer> мне нужно курсовую писать, но сам понимаешь :(
<artus> не понимаю )
<Scrimmer> я уже комнату убрал, поел 4 раза, конки допилил чучуть
<baronos> artus: помоги ему в курсовой "@ban_kursovoi" :D
<Scrimmer> нененене
<Onkeltem> Я не пойму, почему переводчик гугл такой тупой?
<Onkeltem> Дает один перевод от фанаря, и никаких ссылок на тот же толковый словарь, хотя бы и на английском
<Resager> потому что не человек
<Scrimmer> норм такие запросы
<andrex> да он чёт вабще стал хуже переводить, гуглу надобыло гдето в том году запретить правки перевода
<Onkeltem> У меня на ведре стоит ColoDict, который тоже не человек
<Scrimmer> http://habrahabr.ru/post/141267/ - прекрасная тема
<Onkeltem> ColorDict
<Onkeltem> Я имел ввиду словарь
<Onkeltem> http://multitran.ru/c/m.exe?l1=1&l2=2&s=widow
<Onkeltem> http://translate.google.com/translate_t?source=dict-chrome-ex&sl=auto&tl=ru&q=widow
<Onkeltem> просто, если сравнить...
<Onkeltem> Scrimmer: зачетно, да
<artus> Onkeltem, а кому надо собственно если по быстрому по диагонали перевести текс вдаватся в подробности семантики и тд, и тп ... темболее продукт фриварный до мозга костей
<Onkeltem> artus: я не про переводчик на самом деле говорил, я про словарь
<Onkeltem> artus: непонятно, почему он не прилинкован к одному из папских словариков, типа вебстер и тд
<andrex> translate.ru
<andrex> там есть словарь и переводчик
<Onkeltem> andrex: по дабл клику в хроме надо чтобы работал )
<andrex> напиши плагин для хрома)
<artus> Onkeltem, ну так гуглотранслятор же не словарь )
<artus> всего лиш с возможностью посмотреть другие варианты перевода слов, не более )
<Gakonis> Юбунтоводы, Питерцы. Может соберёмся все вместе на шашлык сходим?
<streptozid> кто в курсе как сделать левую панель в unity autohide?
<nuts_x> http://www.addictivetips.com/ubuntu-linux-tips/enabledisable-auto-hide-for-unity-2-d-launcher-in-ubuntu-11-10-tip/
<Gakonis> Для Ocelota я тебя вижу...
<streptozid> спс, проюзаю...
<Sergey_IT> Gakonis, во внешнем виде настраивается
<Scrimmer> http://habrahabr.ru/company/nomobile/blog/143830/ как вам такое?
<Sergey_IT> streptozid, тебе было (
<nuts_x> Sergey_IT: так слишком просто:-D
<pr0mode> ку
<shenmue> всем пыщ
<Scrimmer> пыщь
<tagezi> всем привет
<Scrimmer> тебя то я и ждал
<shenmue> чую будет драка =)
<Scrimmer> Stella Artois && Staropramen - божественное пиво
<shenmue> я не пью так что мне вообще не очем это не говорит
<baronos> shenmue: тыщ
<artus> Scrimmer, завязывай с офтопом, особенно с рекламой всякого отстоя :D
<doronskiy> тем более, что лучше свежего жигулевского из города Ейск Краснодарского края все равно ничего нет
<baronos> Scrimmer: вот это пиво Rauchbier Weizen, а то что ты пьешь фигня!
<umren> artus ты его еще не забанил? я удивлен
<Scrimmer> не надо меня банить, я молчу
<shenmue> Scrimmer как дела? =)
<Scrimmer> боюсь, что за офтоп забанят
<Scrimmer> если ты так хочешь пообщаться, можешь обращаться в приват :)
<Scrimmer> да?)
<Vladislaw> Всем привет
<Vladislaw> пытаюсь скачать из svn Trunk, и получаю svn: '.' is not a working copy directory
<Vladislaw> сначала была проблема с доступом, просило логинг и пароль, нашел решение, теперь вот такое. уже пробовал из ~/, ~/Downloads, ~/Downloads/Trunk папок и ничего
<Vladislaw> svn cleanup выдает ту же ошибку
<Wizard> Как ты скачаешь из svn? svn ci http://repo/trunk . ?
<Wizard> ух, co нет ci ;)
<Vladislaw> svn switch --relocate svn://svn.berlios.de/ http://svn.berlios.de/svnroot/repos/
<Vladislaw> вот что я делал для попытки получить доступ к svn без логин:пароля
<Wizard> Хмм.
<Vladislaw> а то ~/Downloads$ svn checkout svn://svn.berlios.de/linux-uvc/trunksvn: No repository found in 'svn://svn.berlios.de/linux-uvc/trunk'
<Vladislaw> по этому и использовал команду которую посоветовали что-бы исправить, но она не запустилась
<Vladislaw> перед этим установил его "sudo apt-get install subversion", возможно неправильно установил?
<umren> Vladislaw #svn
<Wizard> Правильно. Только как там нет репозиторий то ты ничего не перенёсешь :/
<Vladislaw> Wizard, в том и дело, что тут http://qube.ru/forums/1/svn-haiku-os сказали сделать так, а то там изменяли что-то
<Scrimmer> я поржал так, видно конкретно прижали его)
<Scrimmer> не туда
<umren> Scrimmer бан все ближе и ближе)
<Vladislaw> :(
<Wizard> Vladislaw: Haiku уже не использует svn. Они тепер нормалными ;)
<Scrimmer> Можно ли сделать в Ubuntu так, что бы, когда, допустим, скачал файл через гугль хрём или лису и нажал "открыть папку"
<Scrimmer> то открывалась не просто папка с файлом, а еще и выделяло этот файл, который скачал?
<streptozid> решилось установкой пакета unsettings
<Scrimmer> ет ты кому?
<shenmue> это мне
<shenmue> я всё читаю. мне интересно
<Scrimmer> хы
<tagezi> блин, калькулятор глючит на больших примерах (((
<Scrimmer> +1
<Scrimmer> 1 раз напечатал много цифорок, а оно повисло)
<shenmue> это на каких?
<tagezi> не, просто не правильно выдаёт результат
<shenmue> хм у меня фактариал из 9999 посчитал за две секунды где то
<tagezi> 54200−49×76−(24792+5674)÷(207−169)+705×108÷30
<shenmue> 52212,263157895
<baronos> 52212,263157895
<shenmue> а я в уме посчитал ^_^
<tagezi> это не правильный ответ
<tagezi> 540007
<shenmue> хм щас разложим и проверим
<tagezi> ой
<tagezi> блин.. ошибся в примере, щас проверю ещё раз ))
<tagezi> 54200−49×76−(24792+5874)÷(207−169)+705×108÷30
<tagezi> вот этот раскладывайте )
<baronos> 52207
<tagezi> не
<shenmue> 52207
<tagezi> 540007 <- ответ )
<nuts_x> 52207
<nuts_x> чейта нетае с твоим калькулятором
<tagezi> почему?
<tagezi> 52207 - это не правильный ответ )))
<shenmue> 54200-3724-30666/38+2538
<shenmue> разложил
<tagezi> ну )
<nuts_x> я про то что он виснет
<tagezi> мой не виснет )
<baronos> http://goo.gl/Z5e0p
<shenmue> 52207 и получается
<Scrimmer> baronos: это где такой калькулятор ?
<tagezi> с чего это?
<baronos> Scrimmer: http://web2.0calc.com/
<Scrimmer> а
<tagezi> 54200-3724-30666/38+2538 = 54200-3724-807+2538
<shenmue> ну да
<tagezi> ну и как 54200-3724-807+2538 = 52207
<andrex> 52207 будет
<tagezi> нет )))
<andrex> да
<tagezi> будет 540007
<tagezi> посчитайте по действиям
<baronos> ну и получилось 52207
<tagezi> я только с дочко йработу над ошибками делал )
<Sergey_IT> питон говорит 52207
<tagezi> как?
 * nuts_x пересчитал на обычном калькуляторе
<nuts_x> 52207
<nuts_x> инженерный, casio, врать не будет
<tagezi> да.. мой косяк
<shenmue> хороший косяк видать
<shenmue> сильно тебя того
<nuts_x> нагребло
<tagezi> не.. нолик забыл дописать )
<tagezi> 542000
<Scrimmer> вот так русские разрабатывают новые технологии, включая спутники
<Scrimmer> там то не допишут, тут другое
<tagezi> нет... "от работы мозги дохнут"
<nuts_x> запомните господа старую добрую поговорку - шуруп забитый молотком держится крепче, чем гвоздь закрученный отверткой
<nuts_x> как-то так у нас все и делается))
<Scrimmer> у меня на клаве ножка сломалась, так я взял листик, сложил его кубиком размером с ножку
<Scrimmer> и примотал изолентой и скотчем к клаве
<umren> ты гений.
<artus> термоклей рулит)
<shenmue> на хабр в хэндмэй отправь
<umren> в потентное бюро сша
<umren> сразу уж
<Sergey_IT> к психиатору
<Scrimmer> оу оу, чего налетели ? :)
<shenmue> что б посмотреть то
<Scrimmer> lucid-bleed - это что?
<shenmue> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yGIGmve78Yg&feature=player_embedded
<tagezi> жаль по английски (
<shenmue> напомните кондеры какие наддуваются а какие нет
<artus> мертвые надуваются , остальные нет :D
<artus> ты про электролит чтоль? )
<shenmue> наверное. я их как то не ковырял
<shenmue> раз я стал владельцем уникального бп то вот думаю что с ним сделать. пока тока за провода раскрутить и шмякнуть об угол придумал
<NoOova> Господа, математики прикладники есть?
<NoOova> и физики практики
<NoOova> как думаете, как в сигнале можно различить тембр разных музыкальных инструментов
<artus> NoOova, на хабре была статья про муз замок, там тебе и теоретиков-практиков вагон)
<NoOova> вроде припоминаю. я на хабре ридонли
<Sergey_IT> NoOova, это к музыкантем
<artus> NoOova, ну контакты то пользователя ничто не мешает глянуть)
<artus> Sergey_IT, не, это к математикам таки) они там хитрыми формулами высчитывали тональности и тембры
<Sergey_IT> по фурьям разложить и смотреть
<NoOova> а как по фурьям тембр то найти?
<NoOova> ну найду я спектр
<NoOova> и чо мне с ним делать
<Sergey_IT> тембры искать
<NoOova> там хоть отигры на фортепиано спектр, хоть от игры на балалайке одинаковые будут
<NoOova> если ноты одни и теже играть
<Sergey_IT> это ты не прав, ухо то отличает - значит спектр разный
<NoOova> спектр это зависимость амплитуды от частоты
<NoOova> если я не ошибаюсь
<Sergey_IT> там еще и фаза есть
<NoOova> там вроде как это не отражается... отрадается тока то что в куске сигнала такая вот частота выражена вот такой амплитудо
<shenmue> вот чем мы тут тока не занимаемся =)
<NoOova> хм. помоему фазы в обычном спектре от бпф нет
<NoOova> если опять не ощшибаюсь
<NoOova> да и фаза не поможет особо тембр определить
<NoOova> там как то подругому надо....
<Sergey_IT> NoOova, возьми и разложи
<NoOova> а потом что?
<NoOova> просто вот получу я массив байтов...
<NoOova> амплитуд для частот
<NoOova> для одного инструмента
<Sergey_IT> NoOova, http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A0%D1%8F%D0%B4_%D0%A4%D1%83%D1%80%D1%8C%D0%B5
<NoOova> для другого
<Sergey_IT> NoOova, а тебе что надо?
<NoOova> Sergey_IT: извиняюсь. конечно же фаза это аргумент n-й комплексной амплитуды
<NoOova> Sergey_IT: просто интересно возможно ли в одном сигнале (аудиозаписи) распознать звуки разных музыкальных инструментов
<NoOova> один муз инструмент вроде как найти можно какраз с помощью дпф накладывая окно на сигнал
<NoOova> смотрим просто частоты относительно друг друга. если они отличаются во сколько то там раз (сколько там отличие полутона?) то считаем это некоторой мелодией
<NoOova> а с другой стороны было бы очень круто выделить разные инструменты из общего музыкального фона
<Sergey_IT> NoOova, зачем?
<NoOova> вообще первоночально была идея. есть у нас песня. мы её как то преобразуем в данные и выделяем некий мотив по которому песню можно найти к примеру просто введя в поиск несколько нот или напев её в микрофон
<NoOova> как выделить мотив - непонятно совсем. это уже полностью человеческий фактор (???) поэтому как вариант надо разбивать песню на состовляющие муз инструменты
<NoOova> и искать по каждому из них
<NoOova> или другими словами преобразуем песню сначала в мотив а потом в ноты. а потом по нотам ищем каким нибудь нечетким поиском
<NoOova> звучит наверное немного бредово
<shenmue> навел на интересные мысли
<Sergey_IT> как и распознавание речи
<andrex> ага, записываем мидюху, и сморим ноты)
<shenmue> звук все таки аналоговый а комп работает с цифарками нуль и один. боше он нефига не может
<Nor8>  Что у нас тут, алгоритм для программы  "Угадай мелодию" придумываем? )))0
<andrex> угудай тон звука)
<shenmue> задумался почему аналоговые процы не придумали. которые работают с волнами а не частицами
<NoOova> shenmue: были они помоему в советсиких самолетах
<NoOova> тока точность там была не ахти
<NoOova> для наведения ракет или чего то такого
<Nor8> andrex: Музыкальный слух есть?
<Sergey_IT> зато скорость была
<shenmue> ну я читал о квантовых процессорах
<shenmue> тока не знаю что есть квант. и до домашних компов этой громадине долеко еще
<andrex> Nor8: есть, тока музыкой я незанимаюсь уже лет 5, и не мне это нужно
<NoOova> Nor8: слух то есть... тока напистаь диктант по 1 песне и по 10^6 песен разные вещи =) поэтому интересно автоматизировать
<andrex> всмысле узнавать тональность с помощю компа по какомуто алгоритму
<Sergey_IT> ему мелодию узнавать хочется
<baronos> хехе, можно использовать в эволюшн webdav яндекс диска для хранения контактов :)
<Nor8> NoOova: Ясно.  Есть настройщики виртуальные, там копай. Чтобы они еще и записывали то, что слышат. )))
<umren> NoOova для этого уже программы написали. Shazam, soundhound,
<umren> работают на удивление неплохо
<umren> можно даже в шумной обстановке определить песню
<Sergey_IT> NoOova, кстати, однаи та же мелодия может быть в разной тональности
<NoOova> Sergey_IT: отношения между нотами же сохраняются
<Nor8> umren:  + 1, для андроида написали массу прог
<NoOova> совсем не надо работать с нотами как с абсолютными частотами
<NoOova> они важны только относительно друг друга
<shenmue> NoOova в сонериках есть trackID это фича определения музыки . наверника там похожий принцип действия который ты ищешь
<NoOova> shenmue: нет там не то
<NoOova> там не такой принцип
<umren> там на звук определяет
<umren> с микрофона
<NoOova> там чтото вроде оконного сравнения двух сигналов
<shenmue> вряд ли 10 секундный отрывок с плохим качеством через всю муз базу будут прогонять.
 * andrex видел на компе проги которые пререводят mp3 к примеру в мид, но качество ужс
<NoOova> типа корреляция 2-х сигналов
<NoOova> я диплом по похожей теме писал =)
<NoOova> жаль что в курсе обучения у нас небыло предмета "dsp"
<Sergey_IT> так книжки есть
<NoOova> так там математика жесть
<NoOova> ненавижу матан дифуры и прочую ересь недискретную
<NoOova> когда надо было приходилось разбираться. щас точно учебник по матану больше не открою
<Sergey_IT> NoOova, мир для нас тоже аналоговый, только кванты дискретны
<NoOova> если они ещё есть...
<Nor8> Что то названное как кванты есть.
<Sergey_IT> еще заряды дискретны
<NoOova> на текущий момент считается, что ....
<Nor8> Кстати
<Nor8> дебиан тоже уже на третий гном переехал или еще нет?
<umren> он еще шевелится?
<Nor8> Кто
<Nor8> . дебиан то?
<andrex> тестинг
<Nor8> Ну так то да
<Nor8> Жив здоров
<baronos> ну как то так дебиан живет http://hastebin.com/tapemesejo
<baronos> ну и как то так http://goo.gl/PLiIt :)
<Wizard> o_O
<umren> я думал прикрыли уже
<baronos> если бы прикрыли интересно на чем бы убунту была?
<umren> o_O
<umren> она бы просто была
<baronos> угу :D
<umren> у нас вобще то свои репозитории, инфраструктура
<[v-8]_jupiter> Тихо то как)
<Scrimmer> ехал грека через реку
<andrex> ехал глека челез леку >.<
<[v-8]_jupiter> Пойду спать)
<Innuendo108> Привет всем
<baronos> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Innuendo108> Привет. подскажите плз, как в консоле в комманду, которая принимает аргумент передать содержимое аргумента из файла?
<artus> читай файл и подставляй
<Innuendo108> т.е. вот есть комманд command "Hello".  "Hello" это строковый аргумент. А к примеру у меня строка содержится в файле hello.txt. Как мне вызвать эту комманду и строку направить из файла
<artus> cat hello.txt | command zzz_из_hello.txt
<Innuendo108> а в одну строчку не получится? потоками "<", ">"... я просто пару лет назад такое делал, а щас ничего не помню, и нужно вот быстренько реализовать.. типа программки писать ради этого не хочется)
<Innuendo108> а что ты имеешь ввиду под zzz_из_hello.txt?
<artus> ну то и имею , берем из hello.txt zzz и делаем ему комманд
<Innuendo108> Не понимаю, в какой момент ты называешь то что прочиталось в hello.txt как zzz
<artus> может скажеш чего тебе надо то конкретно? так проще будет)
<Innuendo108> ну есть комманда у меня: cmatlab -r "some matlab commands"
<artus> ну
<Innuendo108> которая исполняет матлабовские комманды.. а у меня Сишной программой генерируется текст программы для матлаба и сохраняется в файлик output.m
<Innuendo108> вот теперь мне нужно вызвать тот же cmatlab -r и подставить сюда содержимое output.m
<Innuendo108> твой пример я примерно понял, я как-то так и думал, но разве там не должно быть какой-то псевдопеременной, которая означает то, что он получил при cat'e
<artus> zzz="cat /zz/xx/cc" cmatlab -r $zzz
<artus> обрамляеш шабангом и понеслась
<artus> Innuendo108, понял?
<Innuendo108> О)) тут звук есть)) я был в другой вкладке, не видел сообщения.
<artus> )
<Innuendo108> ага, спасибо. понял. Щас попробую просто cat и конвереером |, а если не получится, то через такой мини-скриптик выше
<artus> Innuendo108, да пытатцо воткнуть в 1ну строчку тот еще изврат) проще минискрипт наваять )
<Innuendo108> я сделал так.. комманда cmatlab по сути это просто скриптик который вот что делает: matlab -nosplash -nojvm -nodesktop -r "MATLAB commands"
<Innuendo108> я исправил его на matlab -nosplash -nojvm -nodesktop -r "$1"
<Innuendo108> и сделал: cat test.m | cmatlab
<Innuendo108> и оно работает) как твой первый вариант по-сути. спасибо =)
<artus> ну или так ))
<Innuendo108> буду искать варианты ещё как исполнить .m файл в матлабе... а то он как-то косячно таким образом это делает))
<Innuendo108> Удачи, ребята. Буду стараться заходить почаще! =)
#ubuntu-ru 2012-05-15
<uvvtu> всем привет
<uvvtu> есть кто нить?
<uvvtu> ааааа
<sharikoff> case есть
<CARCASS> народ, у вас в 12.04 нормально gdebi работает? У меня он вылетает. Даже из консоли когда вызываешь.
<CARCASS> без каких-либо ошибок молча стреляется при попытке установки какого-нибудь пакета
<nicloay> здоров всем. ктонибудь может что хорошего сказать про virtio ?
<uvvtu_> есть кто живой
<uvvtu_> ничего
<nicloay> никого живого.. только буквы на мониторе :(
<uvvtu_> принес домой рекордер (видео с камер которое записывает)- достал оттуда винт - а увидеть на нем видео не могу
<uvvtu_> подключаю его - винт подключаеться - а файловую систему не отпределяет
<nicloay> дак ты не на винт смотри.. на нем толко модель и прочая системная фигня написана
<uvvtu_> помогитпе
<uvvtu_> помогите просмотреть видео - которое на винте
<nicloay> тебе экран нужен чтоб посмотреть что на нем записано :)
<nicloay> uvvtu_: какая на нем файловая система ?
<uvvtu_> когда винт подсоединюю к коробке и к телелику- то все виндо
<uvvtu_> система точно линух
<uvvtu_> хотелось все видео с винта перекинуть
<uvvtu_> но при подсоединении он не виден
<nicloay> на винте файловая система
<uvvtu_> наверное ext2
<nicloay> uvvtu_: узнай какая файловая система - узнай номер девайса /dev/sd* и т.п. и попробуй примонтировать вручную (man mount)
<uvvtu_> gparted - его определяет как не отформатированный
<uvvtu_> какая система файловая он не определяет
<uvvtu_> может быть он как-то крипторизуеться
<uvvtu_> когда его вынеш
<uvvtu_> есть спецы
<nicloay> тоесть телик твой определяет а линукс нет.. и в логи небось ничего не пишет?
<uvvtu_> этот винт вставляеться в коровку (наподобе медиа цента)
<uvvtu_> сейчас сделаю фото
<nicloay> стой
<nicloay> я думал ты к телику через какойнить sata порт подсоединял
<uvvtu_> сейчас
<nicloay> скажи лучше номер рекордера
<nicloay> чем гадать легче нагуглить что он использует
<CARCASS> кто-нибудь сталкивался, когда установил драйвер NVidia, запускаю nvidia-settings, а там только пять галочек беспонтовых и больше ничего ))
<nicloay> ... лол.. беспонтовых =)
<CARCASS> ну да )) как еще назвать ) "Включить тултипы", "Показывать статус-бар", "Slider Text-Entries", "Include X Display Names in the Config File" и "Show 'Really Quit?' Dialog"
<CARCASS> и больше никаких настроек, ваще
<nicloay> может от sudo ?
<uvvtu_> куда можно фото скинуть?
<CARCASS> nicloay, я от суперюзера и запускаю
<nicloay> uvvtu_:  в интернет :).. можешь на itmages.ru
<uvvtu_> сейчас
<uvvtu_> блин туда нельзя большие фото скидывать
<nicloay> uvvtu_:  ты хоть скажи что ты хочешь скинуть то
<uvvtu_> фото коробки
<nicloay> uvvtu_: говорю же, скажи просто номер модели рекордера или что там у тебя, поэтому можно будет нагуглить и узнать что за файловая система и т.п.
<CARCASS> http://tinypic.com/r/29ekuc7/6
<uvvtu_> gtr-84rt
<uvvtu_> про него в инете ничего нет
<nicloay> uvvtu_: слуш а там внтури линукс - ты можешь на него через  ssh зайти или telnet
<uvvtu_> сейчас короб собираю
<nicloay> может там в кронтабе можно будет увидеть что да как
<uvvtu_> сейчас
<Kyshtynbai> при чем здесь кронтаб??
<nicloay> Kyshtynbai: даузжж.. спутал с fstab =)
<sharikoff> виртио -гуь
<sharikoff> *гут
<sharikoff> тока не на фре
<Wizard> Привет :)
<Amblnb> Ку-ку
<Amblnb> Подскажите торрент клиент одновременно лёгкий и по функционалу сравнимый с уТоррентом. Или как запустить уТоррент 3.х.х.х + без эмулирования ОСи и глюков?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> без эмулирования оси никак
<Amblnb> Ну винэ есть же, правда там начиная с 3.х идут лаги...
<JohnDoe_71Rus> винэ это и есть эмулирование оси
<Gakonis> А чем тебе bit-torent не устраивает?
<Amblnb> Это больше эмулирование файловой структуры и собственные блиатеки, хотя можно и из выклтемы взять
<Amblnb> Gakonis: Как минимум тем что я его не видел. Ну и уТоррент самый лучший клиент, был до 3.х..
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Amblnb: делюгу видел?
<Amblnb> Видел и ловил его лаги с большими торрентами. Он нужен только для скачать и удалить
<Amblnb> клиент
<Gakonis> Пользуюсь BitTorent-клиент Transmission пока нареканий не было. причем без всяких эмуляторов.
<Amblnb> Это жаба чтоль на яве? Но дАк она для монстров из ПК
<openvoid> все торренты нужны только для того чтобы скачать и удалить
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Amblnb: почти у каждого торент клиента есть демон + вебморда
<JohnDoe_71Rus> openvoid: иногда надо пару задач оставлять, для рейта
<Amblnb> Ну вэбморда это примерно то жэ что ставить уТоррент на виртуальную ОСь.. Задача пустяковая но ресурсов сожрёт мама не горюй..
<nuts_x> а чем те transmission не подходит?
<nuts_x> проще помойму некуда
<Amblnb> Тем что он без функций.
<Amblnb> Кстати, кроме уторрента вроде больше никто не способен работать с вручную добавленными пирами..
<nuts_x> а уторент под вайной глючит, а под VB много жрет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> зачем 3-й уторент если 2-й работает?
<nuts_x> попробуй Deluge
<JohnDoe_71Rus> делюга ему не нравится
<nuts_x> JohnDoe_71Rus:  понты превыше всего
<nuts_x> :-D
<nuts_x> у меня 1.8 на 10.04 глючит под файной
<nuts_x> отказался от него
<nuts_x> пользуюсь стандартным
<Amblnb> чтоб второй заработал надо вайн переустановить. Делуге щас ставлю и ещё штук 10, посмотрю насколько скудная ситуация щас с клиентами.. кТоррент вот открылся на весь экран как по ф11 и ничего ему не могу сделать.. Да и КДЕ со своими глюками в кастро
<Amblnb> йке размеров.
<Amblnb> Только что-то предварительная настройка пакетов сильно долго идёт, наверно нарвался на конфликты )
<[v-8]_jupiter> Пользуюсь deluge
<tagezi> всем привет
<misha777> приветик. и Игорьку отдельно привет!
<Scrimmer> и мне приветик
<Scrimmer> ну тоесть вам
<Tmin10> подскажите, настроил Мфу панасоник для печати через CUPS, всё работает, но при печати страницы идут не подряд, а с некоторой задержкой, причём компьютер отправляет на печать видимо по 1 странице за раз
<Tmin10> в итоге более 1 страницы печается очень долго и принтер постоянно переходит из режима покая в режим печати и наоборот, что занимает время
<Tmin10> сейчас просмотрел конфиг принтера в /etc/cups/ppd но ничего про время не нашёл
<Tmin10> да, принтер у меня сетевой
<Tmin10> так, ладно, всё понятно, а где находится конфиг самбы?
<SergeyIT> где то в /etc
<Tmin10> спасибо, нашёл
<mortuary> алоха
<Scrimmer> саламат паги
<Tmin10> подскажите нормальную pdf читалку, а то тормоза были из-за самой программы просмотра докуметов
<tagezi> нормальная прога.. мне нравиться.. и ничего не тормозит )
<Tmin10> у меня печатает по 1 страничке
<Tmin10> думал дрова тупят, попробовал из либр офиса, там всё напечатало вместе
<Tmin10> думаю что это не дрова
<tagezi> lpr $file.pdf
<tagezi> так не проще?
<Tmin10> а можно нечётные?
<tagezi> man lpr
<Tmin10> а разве lpr держит печать pdf с картинками?
<Tmin10> в мане ничего нет по страницам
<Tmin10> а, понял, lpr помещает файл в очередь печати
<Tmin10> но страницами оно не управляет
<UNIm95> !ati
<ubuntuhelp> Руководство установки драйвера для видеокарты AMD(ATI): http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/установка_драйвера_ati (eng): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI См так же: World of Warcraft с картами ATI: !ati-wow. Для 11.10 oneiric(eng): http://goo.gl/7DtJw
<tagezi> Tmin10: ну разбери его на ps и там печатай, потом удали временные копии
<ffx_> Привет, у меня сервер удаленно управляетс по ssh, и в общем я чтото неправильно сделал с shutdown,  что он так и не выключился, и  к нему не могу подсоеденится через ssh
<ffx_> он спрашивает логин  и пароль, как только ввожу пароль соеденение рвется
<Onkeltem> ffx_: боюсь тут только провайдер поможет или тебе нужен физ доступ к серваку
<ffx_> чем поможет провайдер
<Onkeltem> ffx_: вот кстати поэтому в профессиональных железках сделано так, что ты не потеряешь доступ
<Onkeltem> ffx_: ты арендуешь сервер?
<Onkeltem> ffx_: впрочем, какая разница. Если ssh не фурычит, значит скорее всего всё.
<Onkeltem> ffx_: посмотри внимательнее почему рвется связь, может что и придумаешь. ssh -vvvv
<Onkeltem> -vvv - трех достаточно :)
<ffx_> ща
<ffx_> я имею физический доступ
<ffx_> не охото просто к нему видху и монитор тащить
<Onkeltem> тогда установи причину почему ssh рвется - через дебаг инфу по -vvv
<ffx_> по фтп тоже не могу
<ffx_> Статус:	Соединяюсь с 192.168.1.5...
<ffx_> Ответ:	fzSftp started
<ffx_> Команда:	open "fx@192.168.1.5" 22
<ffx_> Команда:	Pass: ******
<ffx_> Ошибка:	Server unexpectedly closed network connection
<ffx_> Ошибка:	Невозможно подключиться к серверу
<ffx_> Статус:	Ожидание повтора...
<ffx_> Статус:	Ожидание подключения в 1 секунду после неудачной попытки...
<ffx_> Статус:	Соединяюсь с 192.168.1.5...
<ffx_> Ответ:	fzSftp started
<ffx_> Команда:	open "fx@192.168.1.5" 22
<ffx_> Команда:	Pass: ******
<Onkeltem> фуфуфу
<ffx_> сорри
<Onkeltem> ffx_: используй пастинку
<ffx_> скопировал строку
<ffx_> =(
<ffx_> я знаю
<Onkeltem> ffx_: тупо конечно, но попробуй ребутнуть серв
<ffx_> пробовал
<Onkeltem> http://winscp.net/eng/docs/message_unexpected_close
<Onkeltem> глянь тут
<Onkeltem> ffx_: кстати, а ты не под рутом пытаешься приконнектиться?
<ffx_> рута нет
<ffx_> но пользователь основной
<ffx_> эх
<ffx_> ппридется видяху снимать
<ffx_> и лезть под стол
<ffx_> чет такое ощущение что  мать сжег
<ffx_> только что
<Onkeltem> фигово, чо
<ffx_> взял и воткнул видяху во включенный комп
<Onkeltem> :facepalm:
<SergeyIT> изверг - мать родную не пожалел
<Onkeltem> ffx_: знаешь пословицу, поспешишь - людей насмешишь?
<ffx_> вот они бесшумные технологии
<Onkeltem> зато мог бы сэкономить 2 минуты, чо
<ffx_> да не
<rapidsp> я знаю человека, который на ходу микросхему биоса менял
<ffx_> ssh отзывается
<Onkeltem> xxx: слышал про чувака который продал почку, чтобы купить айфон 4s и второй айпад?
<Onkeltem> gol: дурак
<Onkeltem> xxx: ага
<Onkeltem> gol: подождал бы 2 недели и третий взял бы
<ffx_> только чет вот видху вставляю в него
<ffx_> а он не бе не ме
<SergeyIT> rapidsp, так то профи )
<ffx_> экран спит
<rapidsp> рано еще
<nuts_x> так мож не мать а видяху сжег
<nuts_x> :-D
<ffx_> так то ща с неё сижу
<nuts_x> я подобные эксперименты проводил старье, так у меня видяха сгорела...
<nuts_x> на*
<nuts_x> а мать потом
<ffx_> ща еще раз попробую
<SergeyIT> gaga_rin, привет, 12.04 поставил?
<Lord_Daedra> Здравствуйте! Подскажите, что нужно сделать на сервере, если так оказалось, что закончилось место на диске (подозрения на Postgre)? Как понять, что именно занимает место?
<umren> Lord_Daedra man df, man du
<artus> и заявление по собственному
<umren> да ладно, я думаю сервер кучу времени работал, а он про линукс знать не знал)
<scratchx[x]> здарова всем
<umren> теперь вот придется подучиться)
<SergeyIT> поздно
<umren> нуу смотря что за сервер
<umren> кроме того у всех разный скилл в графе "отмазаться"
<scratchx[x]> кто поможет по настройке pptpd + bridge
<Amblnb> А чем режим роута не подходит?
<scratchx[x]> как это?
<scratchx[x]> через iptables?
<Lord_Daedra> umren, спасибо) ребят, я не админ, я менеджер)
<umren> темболее заявление на стол)
<SergeyIT> Lord_Daedra, ищи админа, а то поломаешь сервер
<umren> Дядя сказал сделать
<artus>  Lord_Daedra так бы сразу и сказал) админа накол, а так df смотриш чего с разделами , ну и cd /var && du -ks * | sort -nr | sed -e 's/^\([0-9]\{1,\}\)[0-9]\{6\}[^0-9]/\1G\t/;t;s/^\([0-9]\{1,\}\)[0-9]\{3\}[^0-9]/\1M\t/;t;d' на предмет чего нагадило в вар
<umren> а денег на админов нет.
<sharikoff> а чо сделать то надо?
<SergeyIT> зачистить сервер
<sharikoff> сквид есть?
<sharikoff> логротейт надо настраивать было
<Lord_Daedra> ситуация в двух словах такая: года 4 назад еще будучи студентом я сделал сайт на цмске DJEM (djem.ru если кому интересно) одному заказчику, он там крутился на mysql на сервере в датацентре hetzner (я помог тогда поставить туда убунту и настроил чтобы работало, ну, 
<scratchx[x]> народ а в бридж можно засунуть один реальный и другой виртуальный интерфейс?
<scratchx[x]> который появляется во время коннекта пользователя к pptpd
<scratchx[x]> ?
<Anatom> Приветствую всех.
<baronos> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Lord_Daedra> sharikoff, а логротейт он не автоматически настраивается на убунте? сорри, если слишком ламерский вопрс
<Lord_Daedra> я думал только в генте надо вручную это делать, а тут просто поставил пакет и все само дальше
<anatomrat> Привет всем. Возникли проблемы с видеодрайвером. При загрузке системы черный иногда мерцающий экран. Ubuntu 12.04 LTS, видео - ATI Radeon HD 6800.
<anatomrat> Что посоветуете?
<andrex> ну а после нормально?
<anatomrat> В смысле после загрузки? Нет.
<anatomrat> В таком состоянии остается. В одном из семи ребутов удается различить какое-то подобие картинки.
<andrex> !ati
<ubuntuhelp> Руководство установки драйвера для видеокарты AMD(ATI): http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/установка_драйвера_ati (eng): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI См так же: World of Warcraft с картами ATI: !ati-wow. Для 11.10 oneiric(eng): http://goo.gl/7DtJw
<scratchx[x]> anatomrat: при загрузке парамерт ядру передай nomodeset
<scratchx[x]> можеш убрать сплеш и че там еще
<scratchx[x]> чтобы был полее подробный вывод
<scratchx[x]> и смотри что он срет в консоль
<anatomrat> А то, что написано в мануале можно с лайв-юсб сделать?
<scratchx[x]> а смысл?
<scratchx[x]> я правдо не читал что там и где написано
<scratchx[x]> ты о чем?
<anatomrat> http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/установка_драйвера_ati
<anatomrat> Об этом.
<andrex> в консоли делай
<scratchx[x]> ну ты установил убунту на винт?
<anatomrat> Да, да.
<scratchx[x]> можно и с юсб грузануться потом в чруте поставить дрова
<anatomrat> Только он же автоматически грузит иксы.
<anatomrat> И у монитора начинаются эпилептические припадки.
<anatomrat> Я так понимаю, если замаунтить раздел и чрутнуться.
<scratchx[x]> ну ты перейди в консоль ctrl+alt+F1
<anatomrat> Можно дрова поставить с лайва, да?
<scratchx[x]> да
<anatomrat> Консоль в том же состоянии.
<scratchx[x]> ну проще ка я сказал
<scratchx[x]> nomodeset
<Lord_Daedra> вот моя проблема
<Lord_Daedra> $ sudo du -h /var/lib/mlocate
<Lord_Daedra> 1,3T	/var/lib/mlocate
<anatomrat> Ладно, пробуем.
<Civilian> init=/bin/bash ?
<anatomrat> Так, не понял.
<anatomrat> Замаунтил, чрутнулся.
<anatomrat> Скачад .run драйвер.
<anatomrat> Откуда его запускать?
<Civilian> anatomrat: chmod +x <...>.run; ./<...>.run
<anatomrat> то есть можно спокойно работать в консоли, так будто я уже в той системе?
<Civilian> anatomrat: почти. Сделал bind mount /dev, /proc, /sys из livecd в систему?
<Civilian> перед чрутом
<anatomrat> Да, сделал.
<Civilian> тогда в целом можешь
<Lord_Daedra> подскажите, если я просто грохну этот файл /var/lib/mlocate - я что-нибудь тем самым сломаю важное в системе?
<Lord_Daedra> я не знаю почему он такой здоровый и я не пользуюсь locate (хотя может кто-то пользуется из программ)
<anatomrat> А как из-под чрута скопировать  файл из лайва куда-нибудь к себе?
<baronos>  /mnt/home
<Infra_3600> Lord_Daedra, можно updatedb выключить чтоб не обновляло наверно, в кронтабе
<Amblnb> Lord_Daedra: Переименуй и посмотри
<Infra_3600> Lord_Daedra, Lord_Daedra $ man locate | grep mlocate
<anatomrat> Куда ставить драйвера?
<anatomrat> Установщик запросил installation path
<Amblnb> не на флешку канешно )
<anatomrat> Это понятно, но куда же их ставить? И как путь прописывать? Через /mnt или напрямую?
<anatomrat> Из под чрута запустил .run если что.
<Lord_Daedra> Infra_3600, там два файла
<artus> сам придумал или подсказал кто?
<Lord_Daedra> lorddaedra@electra:~$ sudo du -sh /var/lib/mlocate/mlocate.db
<Lord_Daedra> 1,1M	/var/lib/mlocate/mlocate.db
<Lord_Daedra> lorddaedra@electra:~$ sudo du -sh /var/lib/mlocate/mlocate.db.B3U1t7
<Lord_Daedra> 1,3T	/var/lib/mlocate/mlocate.db.B3U1t7
<artus> Lord_Daedra, ну B3U1t7 если все работает можеш сносить
<Lord_Daedra> -rw-r-----  1 root mlocate       1131214 2011-11-28 09:25 mlocate.db
<Lord_Daedra> -rw-------  1 root root    1386848239616 2012-05-15 17:40 mlocate.db.B3U1t7
<Amblnb> 1,3 ТэраБайта? О_о
<Lord_Daedra> интересно, как он там появился
<Lord_Daedra> да!
<Lord_Daedra> у меня место на диске кончилось из-за него
<andrex> ппц бд полтора тб почти)
<Lord_Daedra> наверное мне надо связаться с меинтейнерами пакета
<Amblnb> Там наверно вся история жизни разработчиков влезла )))
<artus> Lord_Daedra, да сноси ее нафиг, mlocate тебе не нужен
<anatomrat> Куда же ставить проприетарные амд дрова, повторюсь на всякий.
<artus> anatomrat, а зайти на форум и прочесть не ?
<andrex> на стол поставь
<anatomrat> Рядом монитором, в вазочке.
<artus> и не забыть поливать
<Amblnb> а там глядиш и зацветут
<anatomrat> И запах ати по всей квартире. Хорошо-то как.
<anatomrat> http://pastebin.com/YRBCB6gz
<anatomrat> Глядите-ка какие дела.
<Lord_Daedra> ура-ура всё работает http://electra.entropia.us/phpsysinfo/index.php?disp=dynamic на диске снова много места =) спасибо всем кто помогал, ребят, удачи!
<Gakonis> зверь машина...
<SergeyIT> после клизьмы озвереешь... )
<Lord_Daedra> не, вот настоящий зверь EX 10 http://ru.hetzner.de/hosting/produktmatrix/rootserver-produktmatrix-ex надеюсь к концу года уговорить заказчика перейти на нее) там правда еще и SSD диск желательно будет подключить, и btrfs настроить (поддержки которой пока нет в скриптах установки операцио
<Amblnb> i7-3930K это уже новая архетиктура?
<Lord_Daedra> похоже что да
<Lord_Daedra> в конце апреля были процессоры представлены
<Lord_Daedra> иви бридж или как их там
<Amblnb> Короче на трёхгранниках )
<Lord_Daedra> из-за них выпуск нового поколения iMac'ов отложили
<Lord_Daedra> должны были еще весной представить
<Lord_Daedra> а будут летом
<Amblnb> Ну и цены на них реальные будут не раньше лета.
<Lord_Daedra> на процессоры или на маки?
<Lord_Daedra> если про маки - то лучше везти из европы, у нас вся продукция эпл дорогая(
<Amblnb> На макаки никогда реальные не будут цены )
<Lord_Daedra> ну они того стоят))
<Lord_Daedra> макос это как убунту с фотошопом =)
<Lord_Daedra> и хорошим офисным пакетом)
<Amblnb> Кстати офисы эти не принимают комбинации клавиш на русской раскладке
<Amblnb> Типа англичанам и так сойдёт..
<Lord_Daedra> честно, говоря, про комбинации клавиш на русском в офисе я не знаю… возможно, потому что мне приходится большинство документов на английском читать/править…
<SergeyIT> Amblnb, так допилить, не?
<Amblnb> Ну вот поэтомуж и досих пор не выявили этот лаг и не поправили..
<Amblnb> SergeyIT: Знать бы как
<Lord_Daedra> если речь идет про офисы на маках, то там есть http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Automator с её помощью можно допилить многое самому
<SergeyIT> поставь убунту )
<Lord_Daedra> я бы вот тоже поставил убунту, мне она нравится
<Lord_Daedra> но там нет фотошопа
<Lord_Daedra> и многих программ
<Amblnb> SergeyIT: уже давно на ней
<Amblnb> Lord_Daedra: А гимп?
<nuts_x> фотошлеп под вайнай запускается и отлично работает
<Lord_Daedra> наверное, мне хватит гимпа, но почему-то я привык всегда использовать лучшее - мне будет обидно, что я не смогу использовать хорошие программы
<nuts_x> ну, относительно отлично...
<artus> Lord_Daedra, а нафига манагеру покупать фотошоп? чисто фотки дла контакта ресайзить ?
<Scrimmer> gimp не удобен :(
<Lord_Daedra> гимп/либра офис они тоже конечно свои задачи решают, но по сравнению с офисом от МС и фотошопом они все же менее функциональны и красивы
<Scrimmer> жаль под вайном Paint.nET не ставится с винды
<Lord_Daedra> из простых рисовалок мне нравится http://www.pixelmator.com/ но он только на маке
<aceler> Всем привет
<Lord_Daedra> artus, ты прав, мне не нужна вся мощь фотошопа… но те кто покупает какой-нибудь спортивный авто ведь тоже не для участия в гонках это делает как правило =)
<Lord_Daedra> просто приятнее использовать более красивые и функциональные вещи
<artus> Lord_Daedra, тут вопрос в другом, ты шоп собственно купил дабы юзать красивую функциональную весч, или на торенте "купил" и теперь пространственно рассуждаеш
<Lord_Daedra> но темпы развития убунту мне нравятся, я надеюсь, что в будущем и для нее будут выпускать больше хороших программ
<Lord_Daedra> в офисе компания купила, дома конечно с торрента
<artus> Lord_Daedra, программ хороших и так вагон и 2 прицепа, было бы желание в вопросе разобратся а не рассуждать аля фотошоп , офис
<baronos> чем гимп не симотичный то http://goo.gl/j9BPZ ? :D
<artus> и да, заканчиваем сей бессмысленный и беспощадный оффтоп
<Lord_Daedra> artus, мне нравится красивый интерфейс, риббон у офиса мне нравится, а либра образца офиса 2003 года - как это исправить?
<artus> Lord_Daedra, да никто не спорит, шашечки это все , а ехать, ну можно и не ехать, главное чтоб гламурненько все было)  и да, нафиг тебе либры и тд, у тя ж макки\венды
<Lord_Daedra> ну да, мне нравятся няшные вещи, что же тут такого :-)
<Lord_Daedra> винда с питоном не очень...
<Lord_Daedra> мне для разработок на питоне комп нужен и для всякой документации/графиков/отчетов
<Scrimmer> artus: как сделать в гимпе, что б все было 1им окном?
<artus> Scrimmer, галочу жамкнуть
<Scrimmer> где?
<artus> Lord_Daedra, ты уж определить, админ ты, дизайнер, манагер, или программер )) прям человек - пароход )
<artus> Scrimmer, тебе что, лень по менюшкам поклацать? дык может и не нужет нете гимп то
<artus> Scrimmer, фраза "окна" в панеле менюшек тебе прозначно не намикает?
<artus> *е
<Scrimmer> намекать то намекает, но ничего там неп роисходит
<artus> ну значит не судьба )
<Lord_Daedra> artus, просто мне надоедает 1 и тот же вид деятельности, я пробую себя везде)
<baronos> вам же надо все сторонними репами, чтоб все было новое :D
<baronos> "пробовать себя везде, значит не преуспеть ни где"
<SergeyIT> baronos, но ты же пробуешь )
<Lord_Daedra> baronos, ну, тогда скажу, что я предприниматель с образованием "информационный менеджер", ныне аспирант, с опытом админства (убунту, генту, exherbo для фана), программирования (с 11 класса) на php, python, опытом консалтинга в сфере информационных систем уровня преÐ
<andrex> вау скока буков
<baronos> интересно о чем он там написал)
<baronos> SergeyIT: нее, я в роли отделочника сейчас, ремонт в разгаре :)
<Lord_Daedra> ну вообщем, я просто сказал, что убунту это круто, но не надо заморачиваться на чем-то одном, все надо успеть в жизни попробовать =)
<Lord_Daedra> ну лан, всем пока и удачи
<andrex> угу, умершие от наркотиков так раньше тоже говорили)
<artus> ээх, я б в кузнецы пошоль, ток не к кому (
<Scrimmer> Какой плеер лучше - VLC или SMPlayer?
<baronos> для меня totem
<Civilian> Scrimmer: каждый по-своему хорош
<Scrimmer> просто не могу понять, почему все грят, что VLC лучший плеер
<baronos> как столкнешься с проблемами просмотра, так и поймешь почему влц лучший ;)
<Civilian> baronos: я не припомню для себя каких-то проблем с мплеером
<only_you> mplayer наше все
<baronos> Civilian: я тоже, у меня через влц лучше всего смотреть с фтп фильмы. но так как там новинок давно нет он мне и не нужен, у меня тотем и для просмотра тьюб и для видео :)
<Civilian> baronos: я vlc использую изредка для просмотра rtsp и т.п.
<Civilian> а для остального - классический, консольный мплеер
<baronos> сейчас он у меня он даже не установлен ибо незачем :)
<Civilian> каждому свое )
<baronos> тотем няшка http://goo.gl/MPoqq :)
<Scrimmer> baronos: это дефолтный шоле ?
<baronos> угу тотем 3,2,1 скоро придет 3,4,1
<Wizard> Krasiwyj font.
<Wizard> Красивый фонт*
<baronos> на убунту тотем 3,0,1, а чтоб получить тотем 3,4,1 нужно сторонее ппа гном3-теам. но там проблема с youtube
<baronos> Wizard: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/61252137/MagistralC-Bold.otf.tar.gz
<Wizard> спасибо
<baronos> шрифт на окне заголовка другой правда :)
<baronos> Wizard: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/61252137/NEURM___.TTF.tar.gz
<Wizard> :)
<artus> baronos, нечего про гш расписывать, пущай на кеды идут) с их убогим дрогонплеером который вообще отродясь ничего никогда не играл )
<baronos> artus: гыы :D
<Aceler> Блин.
<brestows> всем хай
<Aceler> Я правильно понимаю, что xchat теперь при закрытии окна _выходит_?
<brestows> в настройках исправь
<shenmue> всем пыщ
<baronos> xchat больше не выходит, на смену придет Polari
<baronos> тыщ
<Aceler> brestows, ну да, я там ещё не был…
<shenmue> хм я тут опрос на сайте оперы прошел
<shenmue> что то у них странное представление об интернете
<Aceler> baronos, perl-based mail filter for Courier MTA?
<baronos> О_о
<shenmue> сосбстна что вы делаете в интернете : прогу прогайете или сайт, покупаете товары или качаете что нибуть?
<shenmue> треплюсь в ирц это куда ближе?
<baronos> shenmue: там нет про фильмы смотрю?)
<shenmue> тоже нет. либо веб дезигнер либо товаропокупатель либо что нибуть качать
<andrex> поирацтвом занимаюсь )
<shenmue> andrex если ты копимист то ты не пират =)
<baronos> не ну а че, домашние ПК заменит дройд девайс с чудо пультом типа wii, огромным телевизором, для просмотра видео и всего остального, вообщем для развлечения, а ПК это тупо для дизайнеров и программистов будет :D
<andrex> ща будет новость с опеннета)
<shenmue> то есть писюки остануться для гиков?
<artus> andrex, угу, про то как гном в очередной раз облажался, или опять чьи то домыслы ))
<[Raiden]> все видели, это не я сказал!
<[Raiden]> )
 * andrex ничего не видел(
<shenmue> [Raiden] предсказуемость это плохо
<[Raiden]> смотря где
<[Raiden]> могу не с опеннета http://kdenlive.org/users/j-b-m/kdenlive-09-released
<[Raiden]> http://jontheechidna.wordpress.com/2012/05/14/muon-suite-1-4-alpha-released/
<[Raiden]> интересно, будет ли что-то такое в убунту? http://rus-linux.net/MyLDP/admin/snapper.html
<[Raiden]> или может есть уже, а я не знаю?
<[Raiden]> Мандривовцы включают в дистр RazorQT. На сколько я знаю ещё опенсусе включило.
<[Raiden]> на этом новостям конец, ибо тут скучно )
<shenmue> [Raiden] а зачем это еще на недопиленной бтрфс?
<[Raiden]> ну когда допилится будет поздно начинать...
<shenmue> допилиться тогда когда в дебиане по дефолту будет
<shenmue> то есть через цать лет
<[Raiden]> нуну )
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Распыляют силы вместо того, чтобы два основных ДЕ в перфект допилить.
<shenmue> У VLC юбилей — один миллиард загрузок
<shenmue> вот это круто
<Nor8> Хороший плеер
<[Raiden]> Ну, тут согласен. Хотя если что-то хочется видеть в гноме, то не факт что сможешь хоть как-то повлиять ) Возможно в опенсорсе форки и новые проекты это судьба
<Scrimmer> Вы считаете VLC хорошим плеером?
<shenmue> дыа
<shenmue> одна бида - с альсой глючит
<Scrimmer> а чем он хорош то?
<Nor8> shenmue: В смысле глючит?
<shenmue> всмысле звук бзик и нету. на лаунчпаде давно бага висит
<shenmue> причем алса форсе релоад или там удаление конфигов не помогает
<shenmue> Scrimmer ты аккуратнее. у влц миллиард фанов. тебю побьют
<Nor8>  shenmue: У тебя пульс выпилен?
<artus> shenmue, тебе лижбы срачик развести? то тебе гимп не нравится, то влс чем то не угодил, то про кеды раскажи, по делу то сказать есть чего или только срачики разжигать ? )
<artus> Scrimmer,
<artus> промахнулсо
<[Raiden]> artus: прям как ты )
<Aceler> Больше срачей!
<shenmue> у меня аж глаза такими оО стали. мне и гимп не нравиться?
<artus> [Raiden], я тебе по делу факты под нос подсовывал, а так как ты даже с написаным тобой не соглашаешся, то вопросов к тебе больше не имею )
<shenmue> Nor8 когда пулсь выпиливаешь или когда его по дефолту нет то влц да. глючит
<shenmue> может рабоать месяц два три а может сразу бац и нет звука
<Nor8> shenmue: Так у тебя он есть?
<shenmue> а щас я хз. в xfce есть он или нет
<[Raiden]> кде не пускает какие-либо свои службы, если не запущена сессия. Поэтому незапущенное кде у тебя не могло портить фс. де вообще не занимается порчей фс ))
<[Raiden]> факты блин
<Nor8> shenmue: есть
<Nor8> shenmue: У тебя хубунту сейчас?
<shenmue> с пульсом нет нареканий. а с альсой бага.
<shenmue> Nor8 мята с xfce
<Nor8> shenmue: Дикий гибрид ))))
<Nor8> shenmue: ПОставь хубунту 12 и почувствуй разницу )))
<shenmue> зачем?
<Sergey_IT> надо отправить Райдена на #kubuntu, а  shenmue на #mint
<Nor8> ))
<Scrimmer> надо зайти в кубунту!
<shenmue> отряд не заметил потери бойца
<Sergey_IT> ух...похоже ушли )
<shenmue> я тут
<Sergey_IT> (
<[Raiden]> http://lenta.ru/photo/2012/05/15/diablo3/#pic007
<Nor8> [Raiden]: И?
<[Raiden]> релиз )
<shenmue> фигня это дьбяла. tales of desteny и то интересней
<Scrimmer> нет, кубунту не для меня
<shenmue> Scrimmer я думал тя там забанять быстрее
<Scrimmer> где?
<shenmue> там
<Scrimmer> там?
<Scrimmer> напомните, где отключить HUD в убунту 12.04 ?
<[Raiden]> да ты просто киллер инноваций
<BlouBlou> privet
<[Raiden]> hi
<[Raiden]> !translit
<ubuntuhelp> Транслит на канале разрешён только для вопросов о том, как настроить русский язык.
<rekcuFniarB> У меня почему то при логине второго пользователя запускаются ещё одни иксы. У кого нибудь есть такое? Особенно интересует Kubuntu.
<Scrimmer> И всеже, как отключить этот HUD?
<[Raiden]> rekcuFniarB: у всех так
<[Raiden]> каждая гуи сеесия - ещё одни иксы.
<[Raiden]> сессия*
<rekcuFniarB> o_O
<markmx> такс
<rekcuFniarB> [Raiden]: и что, всегда так было?
<[Raiden]> о сколько нам открытий чудных... (с)
<markmx> как посчитать количество файлов в папке?
<[Raiden]> rekcuFniarB: да
<rekcuFniarB> Я почему то только сейчас заметил
<rekcuFniarB> Туповато это как то.
<[Raiden]> markmx: ls |wc -l
<Scrimmer> Аааа, мерзкий HUD
<shenmue> ппц давно бы 100500 раз нагуглил
<Scrimmer> нету, но нашел в компизе кнопочку, отключил)
<[Raiden]> можно конечн ои на баше посчитать. Сделать из строк цикл, пока не кончатся и прибавлять +1 к переменной
<Scrimmer> я классый)
<[Raiden]> z=0 ; find . -type f |while read x ;do let z=$z+1 ;done ;echo "всего файлов: $z"
<[Raiden]> с файнд как тут будет рекурсивно
<shenmue> а можно навести мышку на папку и покажет сикока внутри файликов ^_^
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> shenmue обрел понимание что гуи ххорошая штука, ну по крайней мере когда автоматизации не надо. Осталось обрести понимание что оно может быть разным и наиболее\менее полным.
<shenmue> да не. просто считаю что оптимизация (тем более часть моей работы) это хорошо
<[Raiden]> оптимизация под что? :)
<[Raiden]> или для кого?
<[Raiden]> во тв чем вопрос
<shenmue> быстрее и проще навести мышку и посмотреть. чем придумывать всякие скрипты
<shenmue> оптимизация во всем. как быстрее и лучше сделать при этом затратив меньше времени и ресурсов
<[Raiden]> мои вопросы не этого касаются, будем считать что я их не задавал.
<[Raiden]> навести мышку проще что бы узнать цифру. Н оесли надо с этой цифрой ещё что-то сделать...
<[Raiden]> то уже нужно как-то программировать, если не хочешь делать руками
<[Raiden]> или иметь уже готовое решение для того что хочешь сделать с цифрой. - как вариант.
<shenmue> ну дальше от результата к результату надо думать как быстрее и проще
<[Raiden]> т.е. какую-то гуи прогу, или просто гуи с расширенным функционалом
<[Raiden]> и чем больше людей и задач может решать комп, тем больше надо функций и различных прогармм. Что бы покрыть запрос\спрос.
<[Raiden]> но некоторые думают что счастье в упрощении )
<shenmue> ты с компами работаешь. а я вот как раз с людьми =)
<[Raiden]> простой пример. есть флак, ест ькуе. Имея ритмбокс задачу по прослушиванию решить невозможно. - Такое гуи создано для проигрывания звука, но на мой взгляд создано плохо, т.к. создает проблему.
<[Raiden]> хотя про амарок тоже самое сказать можно
<shenmue> опять все перевел на куте вс гтк
<[Raiden]> нет
<[Raiden]> дэдбиф на гтк и там это не проблема
<[Raiden]> я хочу сказать .что проблема не в гтк, а в проекте гном
<shenmue> вот не поверишь
<shenmue> рано или поздно кто то должен это сказать
<[v-8]_jupiter> )
<shenmue> но ты уже знатный боянист
<baronos[x]> Верктор ненависти всегда будет на Гном :D
<baronos[x]> вектор*
<[v-8]_jupiter> на gnome3
<[v-8]_jupiter> Это же надо так дестоп испортить
<[v-8]_jupiter> kde хоть 2 ветки сделали
<shenmue> [Raiden] смотри на вещи проще. есть что то нравиться тебе. а есть что то что тебе не нравиться. но не надо все время навязывать свое мнение которое ты считаешь правильным
<[Raiden]> Мне нравится не трахать мозг решая задачи на компе.
<shenmue> может ты и прав. но не нада об этом все время говорить
<[Raiden]> Может я считаю что наношу этим пользу )
<umren> [Raiden] купи мак. Я серьезно =)
<[v-8]_jupiter> umren: и чем он так хорош?
<umren> "Мне нравится не трахать мозг решая задачи на компе."
<baronos[x]> umren: это ничего не изменит, как будет на гном наговаривать :)
<[Raiden]> не хочу. Надо жить по средствам. А в моей стране мак - это дорого.
<[Raiden]> правда... мое текущеее железо 100% загрузит макось
<umren> 100% даже Бог на даст
<umren> чем бог грома лучше? :D
<[Raiden]> ну просто, я интересовался вопросом, инет говорит что не проблема.
<shenmue> он имел ввидуу что исошник макакооси загрузит через торренты наверное
<[v-8]_jupiter> Я не пойму чем уж так макось хороша. Софта тоже не много под нее, винда и то смотрится получше
<[Raiden]> но почему-то лень. Там всё своё, надо снова тратить время  на изучение\привычки
<[v-8]_jupiter> и оправданей
<[Raiden]> хотя может и не всё, можно того же опенсорса понаставить )
<umren> [v-8]_jupiter софта немного? не смеши.
<umren> любой софт есть
<[v-8]_jupiter> umren: хош сказать под винду его меньше?
<umren> больше, но там и мусора больше
<umren> вопрос в том несколько софта, а сколько потребностей он покрывает
<[v-8]_jupiter> так кто мешает выбрать и зачсем переплачиать?
<[Raiden]> тут я согласен с umren.
<umren> возьми любого спеца, и для есть любой софт под мак ось.
<[Raiden]> В макоси с этим лучше чем в лине
<[v-8]_jupiter> [Raiden]: мы сейчас не о лине и маке , а винде и os x
<umren> причем тут венда то?
<umren> венда уныла
<[v-8]_jupiter> Xtv&
<[v-8]_jupiter> Чем?
<umren> синими экранами смерти
<[Raiden]> по играм виндвос вне конкуренции. А всё остальное по идее под мак есть )
<[v-8]_jupiter> umren: не смеши
<umren> проблемами с драйверами
<[v-8]_jupiter> umren: это то у винды проблемы?
<umren> неработающим софтом, ошибками, нестабильностью, тормознутостью, .NETовщиной.
<umren> [Raiden] да игры это единственное. Винда сейчас это как флеш в вебе.
<umren> на нем много игр делают, а в остальном уже неочень
<[Raiden]> А тут umren прав на 50%. Проблемы с некачественными дровами в винде бывают. Но если говорить о поддерживаемом  железе, то тут проблемы у мака - под него надо выберать что будет работать.
<[v-8]_jupiter> umren: выбор десктопного софта повыше чем где либо
<umren> [v-8]_jupiter назови мне программу под винду под которой нету более крутого аналога под мак?
<umren> о каком выборе речь?
<[Raiden]> у меня например вебкам в вин7 завелась только после сп1 :)
<Scrimmer> о!
<[v-8]_jupiter> Еще банальный момент.Подключись на маке к сети с шифрованием WEP с ключом отличным от 1-го
<Scrimmer> вебкамера, спасибо что напомнил
<[v-8]_jupiter> А вот и не получится. Потмоу как там через гуй такой возможности нету
<[v-8]_jupiter> а в linux и windows это с GUi даже делается
<umren> крутой аргмуент
<umren> даже небуду проверять, бред =)
<[v-8]_jupiter> umren: да к копроративной сети не могли подцепится
<[v-8]_jupiter> потмоу что она работала на WEP в бридже и ради безоаснсти ыли выбраные несколько ключей
<[v-8]_jupiter> И это еще не самая сложная задача
<[v-8]_jupiter> зато мак пиарят и денег требут за него
<[v-8]_jupiter> неоправданно
<umren> на мак очень легко с линукса переходить. ибо тут тот же баш, те же утилиты, ты в родном окружении. Кроме всего этого ты получаешься полноценый дисктоп. Лучшее из двух миров.
<[v-8]_jupiter> umren: я и под винду могу ssh ставить и еще гнутый софт
<umren> там половина того, что под линуксом работает не заведется
<umren> cygwin я знаю
<umren> спасибо
<[v-8]_jupiter> umren: а в остальном есть аналоги
<umren> еще скажи что у тебя реестр есть
<[v-8]_jupiter> и что?
<[v-8]_jupiter> он мне не мешает
<umren> ну о чем спорить то.
<umren> я сижу с разной периодичностью на всех трех системах
<[v-8]_jupiter> если система работает хорошо то не всеравно есть ли у нее реестр или нету
<umren> ты же - нет
<umren> пробовал что то куда то подцепить
<[v-8]_jupiter> umren: а я 5 лет в linux)
<umren> на работало
<umren> не работало )
<umren> ну я с мандривы сидел старой. Где то 2001 год.
<[Raiden]> в лине меня прикалывает то ,что в меса сча начинают реализацию открытого движка опен гл3 , когда текущая версия 4.2
<[Raiden]> )
<umren> особенно юзабилити если честно не изменилось за 11 лет, хотя русский из коробки работает, а раньше надо было с бубном танцевать
<[v-8]_jupiter> А меня linux привлекает тем что используя его я могу заработать деньги) Если бы платили за винду сидел бы на ней0
<umren> за винду уже не платят?
<[Raiden]> мандрива хорошая была тогда. Может быть лучшая или 50на50 с сусе могда бы это разделить. С тех пор конечно многое изменилось, но не всё.
<scratchx[x]> народ кто настраивал Openvpn сервер?
<umren> винда это хлеб админов. Чем глючнее ОС - тем больше работы =)
<[Raiden]> самое забавное что изменилось - появились устройства с предустановленным линем ) Кстати, не в последнюю очередь благодаря каноникал.
<Sergey_IT> знаю людей которые на убунте встроенный софт пишут
<[Raiden]> композит ещё появился, автодетект не маленького количества девайсов.
<umren> да, с железом получше стало
<[Raiden]> но в целом шаг в сторону десктопа за 10 лет очень маленький
<umren> раньше это был ад
<umren> сейчас восновном все претензии в линуксе к ДЕ и юзабилити вцелом
<[Raiden]> согласен. + де становится с каждым годом всё больше, что тоже оптимизма не вызывает особого
<umren> вся надежда на каноникал и юнити.
<[Raiden]> может быть. Нужен какой-то однозначный лидер среди де, да.
<[Raiden]> Я правда сомневаюсь что делая де на базе гнома можно таким стать
<[Raiden]> имхо - популярность гнома стоит на 3 китах 1. гном2 по сути сравним с вин хп , 2. он часть проекта гну, 3. мног одистров где он по умолчанию
<artus> вот как же рейдена гном то зацепил, ну прям успокоитцо не может )
<[Raiden]> на этом в общем-то плюсы и кончились. Хотя... ещё не сильно ест рам, но сча на рам цены смешные.
<artus> и лидер ему нужен среди де, пичаль пичальная)
<[Raiden]> Я пользуюсь линукс, и последние 3 года использовал в основном гном - как он мог меня не зацепить?
<[Raiden]> Не мне, линуксу нужен. А я могу и винду грузанут ьесли что )
<artus> [Raiden], это типа ты решил вот так? )) или тебя решателем назначили?
<[Raiden]> я не решил, т.к. не владелец и не разработчик. Я просто высказал мнение.
<artus> ясно, тролиш помаленьку
<umren> гном3 до сих пор меня корежит когда вижу
<umren> юнити даже сейчас поприятнее
<[Raiden]> как готовое решение,  без учета каких либ овозможностей допила, я тоже думаю что юнити лучше. Но мне лично они обе не нравятся ))
<umren> допил юзер базы не приведет, особенно гиковский допил. Что бы ДЕ взлетело должен быть "крутой" дефульт впервую очередь.
<umren> крутой дефульт - больше юзеров - крупные игроки начинают пилить софт под убунту - еще больше юзеров - вендокапец.
<[Raiden]> угу. А тем временем 1 из проекта гнома впаривает в интервью, что нет ничего лучне чем кастомизации с помощью жс и цсс.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> а ты уже купил книжку по жс?
<[Raiden]> у убунты идея продажи\раздачи через менеджер пакетов норм. Т.е. по любому должно это притянуть разрабов, по аналогии с магазами софта дял мобилок.
<umren> Думаю вендокапец всеравно вероятен, сейчас виндовс 8 выйдет, который как бы немного бредовый, видимо от безысходности придумали.
<[Raiden]> или по аналогии с эпл стором
<umren> Если Убунту за время цикла существования виндовс 8 сможет переманить побольше базу засчет чего то, то ситуация может изменится
<[Raiden]> может быть, но не похоже что скоро. Может подвинется немного )
<[Raiden]> угу
<Sergey_IT> все мировые проблемы поднимаете...
<[Raiden]> а о чем ещё говорить
<[Raiden]> даже вопросов нет
<Sergey_IT> у вас спроси...
<[Raiden]> можно конечно убрать лишнюю болтовню с канала вообще ,только впрос-ответ
<umren> если под убунту будет "почти тот же софт" для специалистов и корпоративной инфраструктуры, что под виндовс, то убунту сильно выигрывает засчет отсутствия цены на лицензию + сделать интерфейс еще круче, про венду забудут
<Sergey_IT> да он уже есть по большей части
<umren> да ну
<[Raiden]> тут верно, но 1 из проблем заключается втом, что каноникал фактически не пишет ос и даже де пишет только частично. Поэтому зависит от того что сделают гномеры.
<umren> есть простой, для повседневности, для спецов в нишах типа инженеров, художников, дизайнеров, бухгалтеров и прочих очень все скудно
<umren> хотя вот наверное бухгалтеры не в тему. думаю на западе все решили уже посредством веб приложений
<umren> у нас только на 1с все повально сидят
<[Raiden]> за границей могут быть решения и под линь
<[Raiden]> там нету 1с
<umren> я знаю
<umren> нет, проще сделать веб приложение - кроссплатформенно и данные на серверах
<umren> мейнфрейм в своем роде
<umren> подключил браузер и вперед :)
<umren> а кто там у тебя клиент - пофиг
<umren> поэтому линукс засчет стоимости уже нагибает
<umren> просто у нас повально вся бухгалтерия в мелких и средних фирмах на 1с.
<umren> который клиент только под винду
<Sergey_IT> давно пора пол лин сделать
<Sergey_IT> под
<^DEMOSS^> привет старички )
<[Raiden]> привет, молодёжь
<[Raiden]> )
<^DEMOSS^> хотя я уже тоже старичек походу )
<^DEMOSS^> 2 года на канале
<^DEMOSS^> и 4 на другом
<umren> пока вот линукс не позволяет комплектовать все компы на работе им же
<^DEMOSS^> там уже почти не осталось стариков и из костяка одна девочка вывалилась... (((
<^DEMOSS^> прям пичаль
<^DEMOSS^> umren: тоесть ?
<umren> а ты только ради нее сидел?
<umren> ^DEMOSS^ рабочие станции
<^DEMOSS^> По сути да - она была близка мне по душевным состояниям и в общности нашего общего "железного дела"
<umren> а тут за какой девочкой ты следишь?
<^DEMOSS^> Тут не за какой - тут меня интересует шарикофф
<umren> и давно?
<^DEMOSS^> Он трушный сетевик
<^DEMOSS^> А до этого была Артус ))
<^DEMOSS^> Ну и MVA )
<Sergey_IT> артуса уже списал
<umren> короче все опы.
<umren> все ясно с тобой
<^DEMOSS^> Та при чем тут ОП или не ОП
<^DEMOSS^> Артус - "железная леди" ))
<^DEMOSS^> mva - "скромняшка"
<artus> @kick "^DEMOSS^" ты чето попутался совсем видать
<^DEMOSS^> Ладно, ладно - больше не буду
<[Raiden]> http://www.linux.org.ru/news/russia/7748972#comment-7749888
<^DEMOSS^> Но мне понравилось :) Кстати - почему в убунте может не видется сеть после установки на ноут ?
<umren> Сидишь 4 года на канале говоришь?
<umren> :D
<^DEMOSS^> Ответ - Последняя убунта УГ
<shenmue> у него наверное с гибона автозаход был на этот канал а он даже не знал
<^DEMOSS^> Потому что при установке 10.04 карта на ноуте нормально определялась
<artus> и этот вопрос задает мегапостроитель дублированых по 10ть раз систем и мегапочтовиков для целых регионов
<umren> да.. у линукса нету шансов :(
<^DEMOSS^> Теперь мне придется ковырятся в ней и выяснять, почему чертов манагер управления сетей не видит сеть, которой нужно управлять, при этом сама по себе сеть  есть
<[Raiden]> ^DEMOSS^: ну могли поломать. тут кто-то был у кого старая видеокарта после смены ядра заработала в 12.04 как пример
<[Raiden]> узнавай какая сетевуха, гугли
<^DEMOSS^> Хотя проще забить болт - наверняка кто-то напишет баг репорт и все починят через недельку в обновах
<^DEMOSS^> umren:  у папы есть, у этого клона - нет
<[Raiden]> а может не доставлено чего, бывает что закрытый драйвер надо  ,если беспроводное
<^DEMOSS^> Про беспроводные молчу
<^DEMOSS^> На  9 из 10 ноутев и нетбуков даже не предлагает дрова 8(
<^DEMOSS^> Хотя спорно, что на ламборджини будут дрова в ближайшее время
<^DEMOSS^> Бубен использует для дров теже репы что и дебиан ?
<shenmue> мда
<Nor8> ^DEMOSS^: Какая там видюха?
<^DEMOSS^> Nor8: меня больше беспроводная сеть интересует
<^DEMOSS^> Там ион
<^DEMOSS^> Нвидиа
<^DEMOSS^> Платформа - Nvidia Optimus
<umren> "Бубен использует для дров теже репы что и дебиан ?"
<Nor8> ^DEMOSS^: На 12.04 не заводится?
<umren> o_o
<^DEMOSS^> Да
<^DEMOSS^> umren: Убунта строится на дебиане
<umren> Время идет.
<umren> если отключить все репы дебиана,то в убунте все будет работать так же
<umren> даже обновляться будет
<umren> о каких общих репах речь? у дистров совершенно разная инфраструктура
<[v-8]_jupiter> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=33855
<[v-8]_jupiter> Вот даже они linux игнорят(
<^DEMOSS^> Я не спорю.. Но все же базис остается на многолетней работой многих людей и как ни крути, я каждую новую версию бубна ставлю, потом приходится сносить из-за бесячей мелочи
<^DEMOSS^> То не выдача прав админа, то чертовы глюки с видео, то сейчас с менеджером сетей...
<umren> Мир не идеален, как и убунта
<Scrimmer> а ты злой :(
<Nor8> [v-8]_jupiter: Игнорят, потому что линуксоидам ничего не продашь, весь "клиент" на винде )))
<umren> Nor8 клиент на венде уже давно скачал все с рутрекера.
<^DEMOSS^> Мак вообще базировался на лине -_О насколько я помню
<umren> нет, на фрибсд
<Nor8> umren: Ну это российский, в западный законопослушнее будет
<Scrimmer> freebsd
<shenmue> ^DEMOSS^ да тя штырит по полной
<umren> тут даже все утилы из BSD консольные
<[Raiden]> там част ьобвязки от фрибсд, а ядро и гуи своё
<umren> да, это было давно тем более
<[Raiden]> ядро mach никак не связан ос фрибсд
<Scrimmer> mach?
<umren> вобще мак ось имеет внутри мало чего общего с фрибсд. просто это фальшивая слава. она изначально уходит корнями в nextstep
<umren> от бсд там процессы и еще что то
<umren> не помню, но не много
<IlyaLevin> всем привет. Народ, кто знает, где ФФ хранит свои дефолтные css ?
<IlyaLevin> не могу найти
<^DEMOSS^> Ну по крайней мере очень близко напоминает линь
<Scrimmer> интерфейсом,похожим на Unity? :)
<^DEMOSS^> Теперь и это )
<^DEMOSS^> Скопипастили с маководов
<Scrimmer> скорее наоборот
<^DEMOSS^> ?
<Scrimmer> угу
<IlyaLevin> umren, ^DEMOSS^, я не успел к началу вашей ученой беседы, но позволю себе заметить, что у Линукса и МакОС один общий предок и они просто не могут быть не похожи)
<^DEMOSS^> IlyaLevin: Кто ?
 * Aceler вдруг стало интересно
<IlyaLevin> Unix
<umren> с юникс их объеденяет только POSIX.
 * Aceler стало неинтересно
<umren> наверное это то, что ты называешь похожестью
<shenmue> почему же
<shenmue> еще буковки почти одинаковые
<Aceler> Это всё равно что сказать, что у Windows 7 и ReactOS общий предок.
<shenmue> это билл гейтс и жадность
<IlyaLevin> Но я не очень люблю разглагольствовать о путях эволюции ОС, меня устраивает и текущая. И все же,  кто-нибудь знает, где хранится дефолтный css лисы?
<umren> нафига он тебе?
<IlyaLevin> Да в хочу гем сделать. Уж больно красивые в последних версиях формочки стал
<IlyaLevin> стали*
<^DEMOSS^> С одной стороны бубен мне импонирует интерфейсом и рюшечками, но с другой стороны, меня, как админ
<^DEMOSS^> Админа сферы образования в республике, бесит, что внедрять его ужасно - так как вечные недоделки и недосмотры ложат его на лопатки по сравнению с облизанным дебианом
<Nor8> ^DEMOSS^: Это ты про убунту?
<^DEMOSS^> Пусть интерфейс плоский - зато по дефолту рабочая стабильная система и пашет даже на старых какашках
<^DEMOSS^> Конечно про бубен
<artus> @kban "^DEMOSS^" 3600 сесон охоты на тролей открыт
<artus> кому еще срачика не хватает ?
<Nor8> ^DEMOSS^:  Есть такая вешь как унификация. Подбираешь железо, на котором все работает и всё!
<Aceler> artus: мне!
<Aceler> :-)
<artus> IlyaLevin, ~/.mozilla и тама все
<artus> Aceler, :P
 * Aceler пошёл спать
<shenmue> HOW-TO Как и для любой другой атаки на беспроводную сеть, нам понадобится Linux.
<shenmue> ну вот =(
<IlyaLevin> artus: а конкретнее наводочку дать можешь? Я уже все там облазил
<shenmue> что то не особо радует что хорошую идею портят такими грязными делами
<artus> IlyaLevin, find ~/.mozilla/ -iname "*.css" :D
<IlyaLevin> пусто
<artus> shenmue, эт смотря с какой стороны смотреть, для поиска своих же дыр инструмент то нужен ) сие всего лиш инструмент
<Scrimmer> nuts_x грац
<nuts_x> what?
<Scrimmer> что твой краб завелся
<artus> IlyaLevin, я не знаю чего ты выискиваеш  то, но у меня их много в выхлопе )
<nuts_x> а, завелся)
<Scrimmer> да, я уже весь мокрый
<shenmue> читаю про взлом WPS
<shenmue> 21 век а все ломают тупо брутфорсом
<IlyaLevin> atrus: а вот у меня ничего не выдает
<nuts_x> :-D
<IlyaLevin> что в консоли, что наутилусом
<nuts_x> против лома нет приема
<shenmue> ну примерно уже лет 15 наверное как на прогах и тому прочее пытаются сделать защиту от взлома. и чот ну никак не выходит
<umren> Сходи банк взломай
<umren> электронные подписи, токены и прочее вполне себе работает
<umren> а проги невозможно защитить =)
<dexel_irc> Всем привет. Ubuntu 11.04 как флешку примонтировать?
<nuts_x> а че, у нас тут ребята одно время банкомматы взламывали, на заре их появления: тупо подогнали ЗИЛа крюком его из стены дергули,погрузили увезли....
<nuts_x> вот это взлом
<umren> не технологично
<nuts_x> зато работает
<shenmue> да там наверное ситуация не лучше. банк не будет афишировать что его похакали.
<[Raiden]> у windowblinds хорошая защита, к последним версиям всегда тяжело найти рабочее лекарство
<[Raiden]> )
<shenmue> но все же оно есть
<umren> любой софт можно взломать платный. издатели уже понимают, что смысла бороться напрямую с этим мало, другие методы уже работают
<shenmue> если бы все стоило по рублю все равно бы кейгены кряки и прочее было бы.
<umren> не было бы
<umren> если бы цена была реально низкой
<tagezi> да же если копейку бы стоило
<tagezi> былибы
<[Raiden]> если тольк офана ради. Я бы не стал юзать взломанное, если бы оригинал был доступен за символическую плату.
<tagezi> просто людям влом платить
<shenmue> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wYLXfRe0MuQ&feature=player_embedded вот это интересно
<umren> да, гики может быть. но массе было бы уже на них пофиг
<umren> кряки появились на заре еще когда, софт было сложно лицензионый покупать
<umren> даже если у тебя были деньги
<[Raiden]> http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0516/h_1337112586_9835808_d88ebeab0f.jpeg
<shenmue> =)
<shenmue> о демон тулс платный оказывается оО
<[Raiden]> там есть лайт версия которой хватает на всё
<[Raiden]> бесплатная
<[Raiden]> мне по крайней мере хватало
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Это обманЪ )))
<[Raiden]> )
<umren> меня в венде в софте любом бесплатном раздражает куча рекламы и окошек выскакивающих
<umren> как будто попал в интернет лет 10 назад
<Nor8> Да после линукса злоось вообще не торт.
<[Raiden]> если пират продает как оригинал - обман, если продает дешевле и как копию, т ов чем обман?
<[Raiden]> :)
<umren> не, если продает то обман
<umren> у него прав на продажу продукта который он не произвел нету
<Nor8> Только для игр, да и то, если стим портируют, то даром будет не нужна.
<umren> если отдал бесплатно или по цене носителя, тогда обмана нет =)
<shenmue> вот что интересно. если я скопирую мону лизу то я не пират
<[Raiden]> тут есть 1 проблема. софт можно копировать не производя. Т.е. фактически
<shenmue> если диск с фильмом то пират
<tagezi> shenmue: спасибо, вспомнил прошлое ))
<[Raiden]> мы все имеем 1 копию которая  продана много раз
<[Raiden]> Я испек пирожок и прода 1млн раз 1 пирожок
<[Raiden]> может тут обман?
<[Raiden]> :)
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Софт не кирпичи, его не обязательно в камне высекать )))
<tagezi> приятно, когда понимаешь, что ты законопослушный, у тебя всё что тебе нужно есть, и ты при етом платишь только провайдеру )
<shenmue> [Raiden] это ты хорошо мысль подал
<Andrek> привет всем
<[Raiden]> во тв том-то и проблема и пиратство 1 из решений :)
<umren> Nor8 стим портировать будут только если валвбокс реально выпустят =)
<[Raiden]> точнее сам факт того что есть рынок софта - забавная шутка. В теории программистам должен платить не юзер
<[Raiden]> а фирма продающая решение
<Nor8> umren: Пишут и скрины показывают, есть мол уже бета клиент под линукс
<umren> 3 года показывают
<Andrek> Ни кто не в курсе, как мне можно на ноутбуке HP pavilion dv6 dключить обычную сеть ? Там справа сверху есть программка для сети, но в ней пусто(
<umren> в 2010 говорили, что к концу года выпустят
<shenmue> толку от стима? качалка игр простая
<umren> большой толк
<Andrek> Я поставил убунту недавно  - новая версия которая
<Nor8> umren: В полседнее время по взрослому показывают, со скринами игр.
<[Raiden]> ещё я думаю рынок софта вносит хаос и кучу  ненужных программ. А так же слишком много программистов :)
<Andrek> А что такое Валбокс ?
<umren> Nor8 в гимпе нарисовали
<shenmue> Andrek обычная сеть эта какая?
<Andrek> По проводу которая
<shenmue> ааа...
<Andrek> Которая фай-фай - она никогда и не работала с тех дисков, с которых убунту запускается
<umren> [Raiden] не так много, кроме того они разных градаций
<Nor8>  umren:  http://www.webupd8.org/2012/04/valvle-works-on-steam-for-linux.html    Остынь, еретик )))))
<[Raiden]> попробуй посчитать сколько в мире написан офайловых менеджеров. И подумай сколько их надо что бы разгребать файлы.
<[Raiden]> :)
<umren> Nor8 просто выпустить стим под линукс это еще мало. Стим под мак уже 2 года как вышел, но там игр раз в 10 меньше чем под виндовс. Представь насколько их меньше будет линукс =)
<[Raiden]> из платных под вин могу рекомендовать глянуть Directory Opus
<umren> Nor8 скрины бред. Я и сейчас могу на вайне запускать любые игры на движке Source.
<Nor8> umren: Мне хватит оранж бокса портированного для начала )))
<Nor8> umren: Скрины от вальве.
<umren> Michael Larabel from Phoronix has posted some images with Steam running natively on Linux:
<umren> Michael Larabel from Phoronix
<umren> каким образом они от вальве?
<Scrimmer> umren: запускать под вайном то можно, но порт то куда интересней
<[Raiden]> стим ещё не игры.
<Andrek> А Дима тут часто бывает ? он мне в прошлый раз помогал все настроить ?
<umren> Scrimmer я вкурсе. Я гвоорю о том, что на этим скринах, могу такие же сделать
<Scrimmer> ну, валвы же официально обьявили про порт
<tagezi> самая лучшая в мире игрушка - это qt )
<Scrimmer> и говорили что он почти завершен
<umren> Scrimmer где?
<Scrimmer> хабр, найти что ли ?
<baronos[x]> [Raiden]: cue это когда аудиосд вставил и плеер показывает не дорожка-1 а исполнителя и название песни?
<umren> ничего они не обявляли, это утка
<Andrek> baronos[x]: да
<Andrek> Куй - это инфо файл
<Scrimmer> да? я думал иначе..
<Andrek> Cue sheet, или файл cue, — это файл с метаданными, которые описывают раскладку треков CD или DVD диска
<umren> я сам непрочь порта стима с многими играми, http://steamcommunity.com/id/umren/games?tab=all#5|10 а то простаивают =)
<Nor8> umren: Ясно всё с тобой. )))
<Andrek> baronos[x]: только куй обычно идет вкупе с имадж файлом диска или с треками по флакам раскиданным ( по рипам отдельным
<Andrek> Если куя нет - тогда будет просто музыка
<Andrek> либо по обрезкам, либо целиком из файла- имаджа
<Andrek> baronos[x]: Твой вопрос разрешен ?
<baronos[x]> да, в ритмбокс все работает ;)
<Andrek> baronos[x]: Обращайся еще - в отличии этих заядлых геймеров, великий деймос всегда постарается дать тебе ответ
<Scrimmer> umren: а ихний порт подразумевает порт всех игр steam?
<umren> Scrimmer нет
<Scrimmer> или только от valve аля source
<umren> только ихних игр
<umren> да
<Scrimmer> жаль, но всеравно неплохо
<Scrimmer> а если они к выходу порта еще выпустят Half-Life 3, это будет вообще..
<umren> многие игры невозможно портировать, потому что графику делают на дирекс икс.
<umren> умные разработчики
<umren> точней это возможно, но очень долго и мало кто будет этим заниматься
<Andrek> Кто еще возжелает помощи моей - пишите
<Scrimmer> о великий Andrek, ты хорошо знаком с wine?
<Andrek> Да
<Scrimmer> хорошо тебе...
<Nor8> ))
<DEMOSS> Что не получается у тебя ?
<[v-8]_jupiter> Что за прикол. В конфиге vlc сталяю disable-screensaver =1 запускаю vlc и смотрю конфиг, там уже disable-screensaver закомнчен
<Scrimmer> http://ubuntuone.com/7Bl3zjQSlilb3sQw6jXKg3
<artus> DEMOSS, че, с чтением правил совсем пичалька ?
<DEMOSS> artus: я успокоился и помогаю людям
<DEMOSS> Почитай выше
<artus> DEMOSS, ты знаеш, мне как то ортогонально успокоился ты или нет, правила читаем, и в следуйщий раз думаем, предупреждений не будет )
<baronos[x]> !ubu
<ubuntuhelp> Внимание! Это канал помощи (а не бесплатного решения ваших проблем) с дистрибутивом Ubuntu. У Вашей софтины наверняка есть свой специфичный канал техподдержки, на который Вам и следует обратиться.
<shenmue> всем пыщ я спать
<DEMOSS> artus: их ты за обсуждение игр не кикаешь....
<artus> DEMOSS, ты хочеш об этом поговорить? :)
<DEMOSS> Хотя... Решение админов и опов не подлежат исследованиям
<DEMOSS> =)
<Scrimmer> не исследованиям, а обсуждению
<baronos[x]> Scrimmer: а вообще запомни раз и навсегда при использовании wine, все ошибки ищутся через запуск в терминале и потом гуглятся, а для проверки вообще эта игра или софтина запустится или нет ищется тут http://www.winehq.org/ в правом углу в
<baronos[x]> строке поиск по названию твоей софтины/игры!!!
<Scrimmer> дело не в самой игре, я ее установить не могу :)
<baronos[x]> дык на сайте вайна и покажет тебе установится она или нет запустится или нет!
<baronos[x]> сначала смотрим там, а потом думаем стоит ставить или нет
<DEMOSS> artus:
<DEMOSS> Могу я тебя попросить об одной мелочи ?
<Scrimmer> artus, а ты, оказывается, могущественный человек
<Scrimmer> только он захотел попросить у тебя помощи, как тут же вылетел
<Scrimmer> ай, игры зло
<useall> дамы и господа, вопрошаю к Вам: как получить иерархию-линков сайта? то-есть не скачивая сайт целиком, с помощью wget(как пример), а что-то вроде: # check www.ya.ru - и как результат получаю: www.ya.ru/forum ; ya.ru/forum/photo .. etc (?)
<useall> извиняюсь, если вопрос неверно поставлен, но суть вроде передал.
<shnaps> все доброго времени суток. такая проблема: поставил 12.04, обновился и теперь система не грузит. если запускать редим. восстановления, ни на что не ругается.
<shnaps> В чем модет быть проблема?
<Festour> Есть кто живой?)
<Festour> Проблема с убунтой 12,04 на тегре. Не могу зайти после обновления, вечно ребутится интерфейс
<Festour> читая терминал во время запуска
<Festour> вижу что постоянно жалуется на отсуствие AppArmor2
<Festour> AppArmor 2 4
#ubuntu-ru 2012-05-16
<sharikoff> @op
<sharikoff> @deop
<Festour> Есть кто живой?  Проблема с убунтой на планшете
<Festour> кто блин подскажет как пропатчить ядро на убунте? Просит AppArmor2.4
<KSpy> Здравствуйте. Подскажите пожалуйста команду для скрипта, которая запустит другой скрипт аналогично двойному щелчку на файле скрипта и выбор "Запустить".
<KyuuBe> ./script.sh ?
<KyuuBe> не?
<KyuuBe> либо /путь/script.sh
<KyuuBe> суешь строку в первый скрипт и все
<tagezi> всем привет
<IchEsseDichAuf> как работает в гноме асоциация файлов с приложениями, в обход mime типов?
<IchEsseDichAuf> дело вот в чём, установил spek, и теперь все mp3 открываются в нём
<IchEsseDichAuf> хотя xdg-mime query default audio/mpeg даёт totem.desktop
<IchEsseDichAuf> но тот же xdg-open или gnome-open открывает mp3 файлы в spek
<IchEsseDichAuf> в ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list ~/.local/share/applications/defaults.list  /usr/share/applications/defaults.list про приложение spek ничего нет
<IchEsseDichAuf> для spek есть только .desktop файл в /usr/share/application
<tagezi> test
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Fail!
<sharikoff> пщщщ
<Scrimmer> пыщь
<Hariec> Добрый день.
<Hariec> У вас с flash-player проблем нет?
<Hariec> Не воспроизводит он ускоренно?
<SergeyIT> нет
<Hariec> Хм, я совсем не пойму в чем дело. Сначала на youtube показывал с инверсией цвета, потом обновился и начал ускоренно показывать.
<Hariec> На любом браузере и любом плеере.
<tagezi> а видеокарты нвидиа?
<Scrimmer> отключи аппаратное ускорение
<Scrimmer> у меня на нвидиа такое
<Hariec> Scrimmer: tagezi Угу, она самая + проприетарщина.
<Hariec> Удалить пакет libvdpau1 ?
<tagezi> Hariec: http://goo.gl/zwmNu
<Hariec> Это пробовал, не помогло
<Festour> Повторюсь, проблема с убунтой 12,04 на тегре. После обновления убунты с 11 на 12, не могу зайти больше. Загружаюсь до окна входа где над пароль ввести и интерфейс бесконечн ребутится
<Festour> в сообщениях во время загрузки видел что просит AppArmor2.4
<Festour> как доставить?
<tagezi> если нужно доставить, загрузись без иксов и apt-get
<Festour> как?
<Festour> на планшете
<Festour> буду благодарен за инструкцию
<tagezi> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<andrex> с юзбишки грузанись и chroot
<Festour> на планшете я не умею((((
<tagezi> нето ))
<andrex> ну кдаву подключи, перейди в консоль и доставь чё там надо
<Festour> клава есть
<Festour> у мну Asus Transformer
<Festour> но в терминал не получается зайти
<Festour> если это была бы винда то я бы юзнул Ф8 и загрился в безопасном режиме
<Festour> тут что то похожее есть?
<andrex> ctrl alt f1
<Festour> когда нажимать?
<andrex> rjdlf pfuhepbkcz
<andrex> когда загрузился
<Festour> полностью?
<andrex> ну у тебя lightdm запгрузился, просто комбинацию нажми, введи логин и пароль, и ставь
<Festour> ок попробую
<andrex> или через безопасный режим, шифт при загрузке, и в меню груба выбрать режим востановления, или както так
<Festour> О во
<Festour> а можно ли с компа доставить на планшет эту прогу
<Festour> не могу ничего поелать
<andrex> Festour: ну если тока c репов скачать пакеты для arm со всеми зависимосяти и закинуть на планшет
<andrex> хм а там случаем не андройд должен стоять
<Festour> да
<Festour>  есть
<Festour> но мне убунта нужна
<Amblnb> Как имитировать комбинации клавишь нажатые на клавиатуре? Интересует бо есть проблемы с комбинациями начинающимися с контрала
<andrex> вирт клавиатурой
<andrex> или сканкодами, правда их настраивать в бубунте ужс один
<Amblnb> Точно, я про виртуальную забыл совсем.
<oles> привет
<oles> как на свн сервак добавить маски на игноред файлы
<andrex> svn propedit svn:ignore ./*.php а так что не робит?
<oles> andrex, это со стороны клиента ж надо выполнять, а мне нужно на серваке задать правила
<Amblnb> Эм, а подскажите как включить виртуальную клаву, а то я чё-то забыл О_о
<andrex> onboard
<Amblnb> Что-то на ней даже яык не меняется
<andrex> ну другую попробуй
<andrex> их врепах много вяких
<andrex> с*
<oxothuk> Добрый день, камрады
<oxothuk> подскажите как ограничить пропускную способность на интерфейсе по пакетам-в-секунду
<oxothuk> например по 1000 пакетов в секунду на исходящий и входящий трафик?
<Tmin10> а gimp в репах когда до 2.8 обновится:
<Tmin10> ?
<andrex> oxothuk: по пакетам, незнаю но по скорости можно
<oxothuk> и по пакетам можно, я просто никак разобраться в синтаксисе не могу =(
<oxothuk> делаю через iptables
<oxothuk> и --limit
<andrex> -m limit --limit 3/minute хм и правда можно)
<Tmin10> gimp то уже 2.8 стабильная давно есть, а из репозитариев всё равно 2.6 ставится(
<Tmin10> хотя на оф сайте рекомендации как качать из репозитариев
<andrex> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/otto-kesselgulasch/gimp/ubuntu хоть застався, блин >.<
<andrex> только 2.6 надо удалить перед этим
<andrex> и вабще 3 бета есть уже)
<Tmin10> вроде грузится, посмотрим..
<baronos> хехе убунту в фильме http://goo.gl/0jWsy :D
<Tmin10> ура, спасибо, поставился, а разве следующая версия не 2.10&
<andrex> растём потихоньку)
<Tmin10> агент мейл ру на убунте???
<baronos> это походу 11,04 убунту :)
<baronos> а может и ремикс нетбук или как он там :)
<Festour> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1364095
<Festour> к этой проге нужен образ убунты, где скачать?
<andrex> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/releases/
<Festour> нужно именно для процессора тегра2
<Festour> который там?
<Festour> Toshiba AC100 / Dynabook AZ (Hard-Float) preinstalled desktop filesystem archive
<Festour> это?
<andrex> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-netbook/ports/releases/maverick/release/ тут ещё есть
<Festour> дык я уже скачивал
<Festour> и скачался файл с расширением gz
<Festour> не знаю что с ним дальше делать
<andrex> а мы тут непричём, виндовая прога иди на сайт винды
<andrex> или канал
<baronos> andrex: http://goo.gl/z4nUd :D
<baronos> правильно, нафиг мак, когда на убунту майл агент работает :D
<andrex> baronos: чё эт за фильм такой, где бубны одни)
<baronos> andrex: няньки
<andrex> аа, понятно.
<andrex> интересный?, ато я хочю всё позыркать ток название останавливает)
<andrex> у*
<Festour> andrex: Всмысле не причём?
<andrex> в прямом
<Festour> а что вообще должно быть?
<andrex> baronos: обясни ему, почему мы не помогаем по вий софту)
<Festour> что такое вий софт?
<andrex> ъ*
<Tmin10> не, конечно прикольно, что на мак буке поставили что то со 2 гномом, но нету же агента под линукс, издеваются в мейл ру, он бы мне пригодился(((
<baronos> Festour: /join ##windows , /join #xda
<Festour> а там меня пошлют потому что я хочу установить убунту.... Уже было такое
<Tmin10> а то что есть сейчас даёт возможность только писать сообщения из-за закрытого протокола(
<Tmin10> Festour: проге что нужно на вход?
<baronos> Festour: /join #wine
<Festour> ладно, я ПОПРОБУЮ
<andrex> некапси тут
<Festour> но, если не ответят, то поможете а?
<andrex> no
<nesusvet> Привет, есть проблема. Как заставить ubuntu boot screen грузить в текстовом режиме? пот boot screen я имею ввиду экран выбора установки с install cd
<nesusvet> Не могу поставить убунту по IPMI через GUI ((
<andrex> !ubu > Festour
<ubuntuhelp> Festour, please see my private message
<Festour> там все по английски говорят, а я его плохо знаю
<Festour> но вообще, если я на комп поставлю убунту и попробую скачать это, то что будет? формат другой скачаю?
<andrex> nesusvet: quiet splash убери из параметров груба
<nesusvet> в каком месте, обрати внимание, что я ставлю с installer диска
<Tmin10> Festour: что это
<Festour> Tmin10: ты о чём?
<andrex> nesusvet: ф 11 помоему показывает параметры загрузки, и убери отуда
<Tmin10> Festour: вы сказали, что скачать это, что "это"?
<Festour> Tmin10: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/releases/12.04/release/ubuntu-12.04-preinstalled-desktop-armhf+ac100.tar.gz
<Tmin10> нет конечно, тот же файл скачается, это же логично)
<Festour> ну тогда разницы между убутой и виндой не будет, а они говорят что не поддерживают
<Festour> мне просто нужно с помощью одной проги поставить на планшет последную убунту
<nesusvet> andrex: по Ф11 не помогает там максимум Ф10, но ты навел на мысль )
<andrex> nesusvet: нет там сразу появляется при выборе пункта, просто при появлении заставки с клавой и человечком нужно любую кнопку ткнуть и вылезит список, там выбираешь установить и в строчке в низу удаляеш эти 2 слова
<Festour> народ, дайте пожалуйста пруфлинк на гайд на русском как на убунте установить убунту на планшет.... ПОЖАЛУЙСТА
<Tmin10> baronos: а на каких минтах эти кадры, хочется проверить?)
<Tmin10> *минутах
<baronos> Tmin10: ща вкл скажу
<nesusvet> andrex: соори, ничего не понял. Но если нажать esc и нажать enter то с груба можно попробовать зазгрузить схему какую я захочу
<baronos> Tmin10: 35:14 и 1:11:46
<andrex> nesusvet: f6
<Tmin10> baronos: спасибо
<Tmin10> как то странно, почему на ноутах, а особенно на макбуке стоит линукс, а не винда, под которой есть нормальный агент, лицензии?
<baronos> Tmin10: http://sourceforge.net/projects/magent-ubuntu/files/
<andrex> nesusvet: http://goo.gl/TtSHf
<Tmin10> baronos: попробую, странно, что я его не нагуглил, когда искал замену агенту
<baronos> Tmin10: а вообще я юзал протокол для эмпати и не мучался
<baronos> звонки не проверял ибо не с кем было
<Tmin10> ну я к pidgin нашёл плагин
<Tmin10> только тут ограничено всё сообщениями
<Tmin10> а из-за того, что постоянно в агенте появляются новые функции, их открытая документация по протоколу очень устарела и подходит только для сообщений, а агент удоно использовать ещё и для передачи файлов
<baronos> дропбокс вот удобная вещь для передачи данных :D
<Tmin10> ну он не есть, а объяснять горе-однокурсникам как скинуть мне конспект через обменник лень
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а регится в соцсети и отвечать на личные вопросы что бы скачать конспект это есть гуд?
<Tmin10> у всех есть агент, поэтому проще так
<Tmin10> в моём кругу он используется как основной меседжер, о их социалке я очень редко вспоминаю, когда приходит спам
 * JohnDoe_71Rus Не ищи меня вконтакте, в однокласниках нас нету (с)
<baronos> JohnDoe_71Rus: +1
<baronos> и в агентах тоже ;)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> baronos: они агента еще на страницу в браузере повесили. и кроме тет-а-тет еще какое то общение комнатами назойливое есть
<Tmin10> а в дропбоксе, чтобы поделиться файлом надо кинуть его в шару бокса, открыть её, найти файл, скопировать ссылку, и кинуть её, а если это куча фоток, то вообще не понятно как это сделать, если в архив не паковать
<JohnDoe_71Rus> шары на папку нет?
<Tmin10> а в агенте надо просто кинуть в окно агента и всё
<Tmin10> потом не юзают у нас дропбокс
<Tmin10> про него и не знает почти никто(
<baronos> Tmin10: я на сайт майла даже не захожу, у меня гмаил с неё тянет всю почту :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в boxcom можно выделить папку для общей работы и ссылку сразу по заливке на сайт распространять
<baronos> ой
<Tmin10> в общем нормальных и привычных альтернатив агенту под линуксом, да и под маком нету
<Tmin10> под маком агент ужасный, только сообщения и всё
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Tmin10: есть такая штука - jabber
<Tmin10> я знаю, но однокурсники этого не знают же
<umren> Tmin10 какой агент? майл ру агент?
<umren> o_O
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а про аську они знают
<Tmin10> да
<Tmin10> аськой тоже никто не пользуется уже)
<umren> даже вконтакте поддерживает жаббер
<Tmin10> вконтакте файлы кидать нельзя любые
<umren> на стену кидай
<umren> :D
<Tmin10> не, неудобно это
<umren> боже.. однокурсники на майл агенте
<umren> до чего мы докатились
<umren> учись сам
<baronos> открой им google :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> на стену "я и колька жарим вальку.avi"
<umren> в общаге
<baronos> хехе
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а кто там, к мылу еще асько номер раздавал? рамблер?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> балдеть, на ноуте аптайм 98 дней
<Tmin10> спящий режим?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> да
<Tmin10> у мя тока 1 день, вчера обновлял что то
<SergeyIT>  вечно спящий ноут?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> нет. я с него почти каждый день тут сижу
<Tmin10> а даш при открытии у всех тормозит?
<Tmin10> 2-3 секунды проходит с нажатия winkey
<nesusvet> andrex: все не так
<nesusvet> ) Вообщем если мы вводим ESC и потом логинимся в boot:
<tagezi> Tmin10: у меня 7 секунд )
<Tmin10> у мя прямо суп быстрый нетбук значит)
<Tmin10> *супер быстрый
 * baronos злостно смеётся
<SergeyIT> baronos, не рухни! )
<baronos> SergeyIT: постараюсь ;)
<tagezi> Tmin10: нет, я просто им редко пользуюсь
<nesusvet> andrex: То потом вбиваем install и ставим, все что хотим
<tagezi> если пользоваться часто то он на 1-1,5 сек примерно открывается
<Tmin10> бесит эта задержка, что там такого тяжёлого то(
<SergeyIT> поиск
<Tmin10> у мя стартовая линза вообще чистая
<Tmin10> нет ни одного элемента, еле убрал всё оттуда
<SergeyIT> Tmin10, так линзы вроде отключить можно
<Tmin10> всмысле я про ту стандартную, что с домиком, там у всех последние файлы и приложения
<Tmin10> отдельно я ничего не ставил туда
<tagezi> Tmin10: обращение к SQLite + поиск файлов по диску, отрисовка экрана, загрузка привью... ну плюс какаято работа на вычисление
<tagezi> 2-3 секунды помоему нормально для нет бука
<Tmin10> я как в винде пуск даш юзаю,  как то непривычна такая задерка(
<tagezi> пуск по другому реализован, другие операции делает
<tagezi> в гноме меню тоже не тормозило практически
<ambal> q2all)
<ambal> test
<ubuntuhelp> ambal, Есть контакт.
<ambal> кто-нибудь пользуется skype-wrapper ?
<Tmin10> кстати. собирал кто хромиум ос?)
<tagezi> а что из репов не катит?
<Tmin10> ну а вдруг там что то не то)
<tagezi> пользуйся Хромом, если сомневаешься
<Tmin10> а качал иходники из репы, да
<baronos> Tmin10: есть уже собранные хромиум ОС
<Tmin10> не, просто какая то глючная выла операционка...
<tagezi> я не занимаюсь гемороем, и тебе не советую )))
<Tmin10> на виртуалке более менее, а в реале на компе ужас, даже мышки не было
<baronos> Tmin10: http://chromeos.hexxeh.net/
<Tmin10> ну а вдруг там вражеские закладки?)
<tagezi> глючность операционной системы зависит на прямую от прямоты рук устанавливающего и настраивающего )))
<Tmin10> сборка кстати 5 командами делается, поэтому тот видимо всё от самой ос зависит...
<Tmin10> хромиум вроде на 10.10 убунте основан?
<Tmin10> ой, 10.04 конечно
<tagezi> почитай викопедию
<ambal> так что никто не пользуется skype-wrapper ?
<tagezi> ambal: у тебя празный интерес?
<artus> Tmin10, браузер на убунте ? ты там вообще в веществах погряз чтоль?
<Tmin10> artus: хромиум ос
<ambal> tagezi: у меня проблема с ним, может у кого тоже такаяже)
<artus> Tmin10, прям вот так хромИУМ ос ? дай ссылку на сие чудо глянуть
<Tmin10> https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Google_Chrome_OS
<tagezi> !ask | ambal
<ubuntuhelp> ambal: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<artus> или слышал звон да не знаеш где он?
<xibrand> как сделать чтобы при нажатии на f+8 после загрузки
<Tmin10> тут тока про хром ос, коммерческая версия
<xibrand> появлялся определенный софт?
<Tmin10> http://www.chromium.org/chromium-os вот тут исходники
<Tmin10> оттуда всё качал и собирал
<baronos> Tmin10: собирай http://www.chromium.org/chromium-os/developer-guide
<Tmin10> да, я так и делал, тока глючно всё ужас
<ambal> висят якобы непрочитанные чаты в событиях skype-wrapper , у кого-нибудь было такое?
<Tmin10> вот и думал, может у мя что не так
<artus> Tmin10, а, ну тогда скоректируя свой вопрос , причем тут вообще хромооси то?
<Tmin10> ну собирается он под убунтой, может кто из убунтоводов собирал
<tagezi> Ос?
<Tmin10> да
<artus> Tmin10,  #chromium-os channel туды с дурацкими вопросами , ога
<ambal> ну так что, ни у кого такого не было?)
<Tmin10> там немного не русские люди сидят, не доверяю я им *подозрительно оглянулся*
<tagezi> Tmin10: http://www.chromium.org/chromium-os/developer-guide   тогда вотсюда.. там всё конкретно описано... не понимаешь по английски, переведи, заодно сделаешь пользу для других
<Tmin10> я же писал, этот уровень прошёл, получил готовый образ, который оказался не очень соответствующим ожиданиям по функционалу, поэтому спросил может кто тоже собирал
<artus> @voice Tmin10
<Tmin10> (
<artus> Tmin10, тутачки не канал поддержки хромиумов и остального маразма, тебе сказали куда обращатцо с вопросами
<xibrand> у меня на сервер по f+8 включается софт на ncurses
<xibrand> хочу его заменить на другую утилиту
<xibrand> каким образом это делается?
<openvoid> все торренты нужны только для того чтобы скачать и удалить
<openvoid> упс перенажимал
<openvoid> господа, а у кого как libreoffice на 12.04 работает? а то что то у меня на lowrite на секунду сплэш, а потом тихо закрывается
<tagezi> xibrand: http://goo.gl/y1JDW
<tagezi> openvoid: у меня нормально всё пашет
<tagezi> даже мсо форматы нормально открывает
<Amblnb> openvoid: Что-то знакомая фраза
<openvoid> тут апдейты какие то на него приползли, сейчас установлю, с ними попробую
<openvoid> update-manager как всегда, тихо сам с собою живёт, пока вручную не запустишь и не узнаешь что есть обновления
<tagezi> у меня последний раз обнавлялась.. я даже не помнюб когда.. помоему недели 2 назад
<openvoid> я тоже думал что ничего нету пока вручную не запустил
<tagezi> да я только что проверил, пустой он ))
<SergeyIT> tagezi, либра дня 2 назад обновлялась
 * tagezi ушёл насиловать apt-get
<openvoid> да чек в нём нажми прость
<tagezi> да я с утра обновлялся
<tagezi> не, пусто у меня
<openvoid> значит проморгал
<tagezi> наверное.. как раз пару дней назад работа была на убой.. я тут на канале с калькулятором пазорища набрал.. ноль не забил в циферку
<tagezi> мог просто на автомате обновиться и не увидеть
<SergeyIT> tagezi, странно, что тебя за это не забанили ;)
<tagezi> привыкли наверное... в каждом доме должен быть свой фикус =)
<SergeyIT> tagezi, ничего, научишься в жестоких боях по программированию )
<tagezi> сесию только сдам )
<SergeyIT> tagezi, одно-другому не мешает )
<Scrimmer> э
<Kyshtynbai> А действительно, автоапдейтер молчит, а щас запустил руками, так там на 160 мегабайт апдейтов.
<openvoid> он хорошо работает только почти сразу после загрузки, если аптайм с неделю - партизанит
<Kyshtynbai> 18:12:43 up 18 days, 23:25
<Kyshtynbai> ну да, похоже на то
 * Kyshtynbai пошёл в ребут
<Mikail> здравствуйте, при синхронизации evolution с google calendar выдает такую ошибку "Ошибка при загрузке календаря No backend factory for 'google' of 'VEVENT' "
<Mikail> как исправить?
<umren> ну судя по ошибке, намекает что нету "бекенд фактори"
<umren> возможно какого то дополнения нету для гугл календаря, но это я гадаю, ошибки не всегда очевидны :)
<fresh_fm> privet.  propal  yazik posle obnovleniya ubuntu 11.10   kak sdelat, ruskii yazik ?
<fresh_fm> ibus ne rabotaet
<fresh_fm> !ibus
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='ibus'
<fresh_fm> russ
<andrex> Параметры системы > Параметры раскладки нажать на + и добавить русскую
<fresh_fm> kto nit, mozhet mne pomoch,?
<artus> он еще и слепой )
<fresh_fm> netu takogo u menya
<andrex> Параметры системы > Расскладка клавиатуры на + и добавить русскую -точнее
<fresh_fm> ibus ne rabotaet
<fresh_fm> vkladka propala
<artus> fresh_fm, и что теперь предлагаеш? ребутайся, обновляйся еще раз
<andrex> fresh_fm: please use translit.ru xd
<fresh_fm> rebutnul sistemu   nazhal obnovit,   on pishet chto net obnovlenii
<sharikoff> скрин скрин кричали они
<Lex_S> щас он тебе скрин обновлялки запилит)
<tagezi> он сейчас скажет что у него PrtSC нет на клаве
<fresh_fm> рас рас
<andrex> fresh_fm: apt-get dist-upgrade может исправится твой ibus
<fresh_fm> опа
<fresh_fm> фу блин)) спасиб
<fresh_fm> а кнопки раскладки в ибусе настраиваються?
<fresh_fm> всё сделал спасиб)
<fresh_fm> а вот еще вопросик: щас обнавляю 11.10 до версии 12. 04    программы и прочее на месте остануться или нет?
<sharikoff> убегут
<sharikoff> они уже привыкли к 11
<fresh_fm> чо тогда лучше не обновлять? 11.10 думаю тоже не плохая операционка
<Lex_S> fresh_fm: если всё работает нормально - не обновляй)
<fresh_fm> блин обновил на свою голову( теперь и звук не пашет
<fresh_fm> т.е. скачал обновы
<fresh_fm> а как звуковую карту включить?
<andrex> !alsa
<ubuntuhelp> Установка, обновление, переконфигурирование системы вывода звука : http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/alsa
<ubuntuhelp> Если это не удается, см. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - для воспроизведения аудио файлов Смотрите !Players и !mp3
<fresh_fm> параметры системы\звук\оборудования.         там выбор карты . только в списке в самом пусто
<fresh_fm> нет не чего
<fresh_fm> в общем после обновлении все дрова  и программы отключены, вот надо что то вписать в терминале  чтобы запустить обратно  (это было написано при обновлении)
<fresh_fm> а что ввести хз
<lisiano> Доброго времени суток всем. У меня вопрос, в правилах этого канала написанно что нельзя советовать деструктивные команды (2.3), это в смысле вобще нельзя советовать или нужно предупреждать об опасности?
<andrex> нелзя советовать, даже шутить нельзя)
<andrex> ь*
<andrex> так как иногда предупреждать уже поздно)
<lisiano> А если наоборот, предупредить и спросить уверен ли пользователь? Для примера возьмём GParted.
<Aceler> lisiano: ви таки юрист?
<baronos> lisiano: на флруме создавай тему, с предупреждениями и примера тут не надо
<baronos> форуме*
<lisiano> Aceler: Неа, просто интересно, вот и спросил
<andrey__> привет всем
<lisiano> andrey__ Добрый вечер
<andrex> lisiano: тут уже на свой страх и риск, как говорится, если пользователю это нужно? пущай юзает как хочет. в пункте говорится о явных вредоносных коммандах типа echo "test... test... test..." | perl -e '$??s:;<.....>,
<lisiano> andrex Спасибо, теперь понятней стало
<artus> нифига тебе не понятней :D  в правилах четко написано ...
<lisiano> artus Там написано про команды и скрипты которые могут что-то удалить или натворить, тобишь можно легко отнести apt-get туда если захотеть
<artus> фобщем философ, ясно
<baronos> даа, апт завулированный убийца систем
<lisiano> artus Nein, просто человек которому нечем занятся сейчас, а сидеть в Absolute Beginers на форуме надоело
<baronos> если занятся нечем, напиши расширения для хрома, чтолб в трей сворачивался
<andrex> чтобы иксы в трей сворачивал)
<lisiano> baronos Кто сказал что я кодер?
<artus> andrex, атк сворачиваются ж :D
<Aceler> andrex: это запросто. Zephyr+alltray :)
<Aceler> В смысле Xephyr
<baronos> lisiano: ну мне же делать нечего, я вот предположения делаю разные
<lisiano> baronos Touche
<andrey__> есть кто может уделить свободное время в помощь? у меня с вайном проблемка
<lisiano> andrey__ Стреляй
<artus> andrey__, в сторону #winehq струляй
<andrex>  /msg #winehq памагите!!
<andrey__> с английским плохо
<lisiano> artus А вдруг что-то лёгкое? Надоели дрова от броадкома уже
<artus> andrey__, твои проблемы , у тебя и с русским плохо
<andrey__> в смысле с русским плохо? я с украины:)
<artus> andrey__, ну я вот например не вижу в шапке ни слова про вайн, а ты видать его там узрел
<andrey__> артус..не хочу обидеть но канал об убунте и всем что с ней связанно
<andrex> !ubu
<ubuntuhelp> Внимание! Это канал помощи (а не бесплатного решения ваших проблем) с дистрибутивом Ubuntu. У Вашей софтины наверняка есть свой специфичный канал техподдержки, на который Вам и следует обратиться.
<artus> andrex, воть давай ты мне не будеш расказывать что с ней связано, ага?
<andrex> эээ
<artus> да промахнулся же ))
<lisiano> Ладно люди успокоились, у человека вопрос, нужно помогать а не отгонять.
<artus> andrey__, и да, зуб даю, что ты даже не пытался найти решение своего вопроса
<lisiano> Ну или молчать в тряпочку
<andrex> andrey__: чё у тебя там запустить не получается?
<lisiano> andrex Gecko не ставится
<andrey__> и с триксом проблемы
<andrex> x64?
<andrey__> неа 32
<andrey__> гг сейчас даже с конфигурироват ьне смог
<baronos> ты чего, вайн из исходников собираешь?
<andrex> andrey__: не флуди мне в приват, тока ладно?
<andrex> !paste > andrey__
<ubuntuhelp> andrey__, please see my private message
<andrex> !pm > andrey__
<[Raiden]> andrey__: sudo apt-get buld-dep wine1.5
<andrey__> ок
<andrey__> ставил уже по всякому вайн и так тоже
<[Raiden]> или просто wine
<[Raiden]> потом собирай
<lisiano> andrey__ Ты который фотошоп кстати ставишь?
<[Raiden]> для начала неплохо почитать как другие ставят
<andrey__> я пока только основу ставлю  .. под вин триксом пытаюсь установить
<andrey__> я читал
<andrey__> потому и написал что вайн не хочет адекватьно реагировать
<andrey__> Ошибка выполнения указанной команды. Файл или папка file:///home/andrey/Documents/.wine/dosdevices/c: не существует.
<andrey__> ксати а кто знает как ссылку сменить адрес? почему то по умолчанию он обращаеться в документыы хотя в хоме вайн установился
<artus> @voice andrey__
<andrex> DISPLAY=:0 wine чёто типо так
<andrey__> спасиб
<[Raiden]> ну значит... http://photoliving.com.ua/zametki/kniga-gimp-dlya-fotografa.html
<artus> andrey__, тебе зе сказали, офтопить на канал вайна , и флудить им же , если ты не в состоянии прочесть документацию
<[Raiden]> andrey__: а ты вайнтрикс не под судо пускал?
<andrey__> нет
<[Raiden]> ну уже хорошо
<andrey__> если б под судо запускал он бы к вайну по адресации в рут папку обращался
<[Raiden]> нет
<andrey__> врподе..если я не ошибаюсь
<andrey__> хотя если ввести winecfg
<[Raiden]> если sudo без ключей , то $HOME не меняется
<andrey__> он именно в рут его конфигурирует
<andrey__> ок буду знать
<[Raiden]> и короче ,может у тебя с правами что,  сдлей ls -R ~ |grep root  - если много принадлежащих руту, меняй владельца на себя.
<[Raiden]> а ваще я не знаю, вай работает по умолч )
<andrey__> нет рут толькочерез судо су..я проверял ..уже думал об этом
<[Raiden]> н*
<andrey__> Райден,а где ксати находяться ссылки на прилажения вайн что в пустке кубунты находяться как апплеты?
<andrey__> я имею виду кубунта/прилажения/вайн .. где ссылки этого в компе?
<andrey__> *приложения
<andrex> xauth стоит?
<lisiano> andrey__ Вайновый диск С чтоли? ~/.wine/drive_c/
<andrey__> нет я же скопировал
<andrey__> смотри захожу обзор диска с -в прилажениях а мне бьет  Ошибка выполнения указанной команды. Файл или папка file:///home/andrey/Documents/.wine/dosdevices/c: не существует.
<andrey__> та елки приложениях
<andrex> [Raiden]: у него при запуске вайнтрикса или ещё чего нибуд вайновского вот такая дребедень Application tried to create a window, but no driver could be loaded.Make sure that your X server is running and that $DISPLAY is set correctly.err:systray:initialize_systray Could not create tray window
<andrex> по этому думаю и решил собирать сам, правда не поможет)
<[Raiden]> andrey__: ну, то что глобально в /usr/share/application , а а юзерская часть меню в  .local/share/applications
<lisiano> andrey__ Стоп. root@Asus:/home/andrey#  winecfg поподробней почему под рутом работаешь?
<[Raiden]> andrey__: в кде ещё можно редактировать меню по пкм на значке на панели
<[Raiden]> Прям как в гном2... :)
<andrey__> я и так и так пробовал
<andrey__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/990981/
<andrey__> вот полный список ошибки
<andrex> хм всётаки пускал под рутом)))
<andrey__> и так и так
<[Raiden]> andrex: В нормальной ситуации переменную задавать не надо. Визимо он сам чего-то не то делает или пытается от другого юзера пустить или не в иксах
<andrey__> аааа блин все понял потому он под рут и конфигурировал да?
<[Raiden]> короче ссзб
<andrey__> Райден..можно чуть по русскоязычней писать я 5 день на линуксе не знаю еще терминов толком
<lisiano> andrey__ Да, когда ты под су, ты не можешь открывать визуальные проги
<andrey__> хотя на программера учусь..и знаю что позор мне
<andrey__> сейчас я попробую без су.поставить..если выйдет ошибка скопирую.. спс..я не знал об этом
<andrex> lisiano: нет может, просто это иногда плохо заканчивается...
<[Raiden]> Это не совсем верно. При желании можно открывать от другого юзера и из под су другие гуи проги. Если вы почитаете про xhost и как это разрешать джругому юзеру.
<[Raiden]> но в данном случае это не надо делать
<andrey__> я за компом один:)
<andrey__> ка кговориться- мой сообственный
<lisiano> andrex Если sudo gui-app, если под sudo su -> gui-app тогда просто не даёт
<[Raiden]> не даёт по умолчанию
<lisiano> Короче, выйди из под рута обратно под себя
<andrey__> а если у меня есть портабловский фотошоп .. - я могу его просто скопировать? он развернутый в арзхиве.. -не устанавливая..он будет работать? при налии всех условий?
<andrey__> я уже не в руте
<[Raiden]> xhost si:localuser:root если сделать, то даст. До ребута
<andrey__> andrey@Asus:~$
<lisiano> И посмотри сколько файлов владеет у тебя рут, ls -la ~/
<artus> @kban --host andrey__ 86400 п.2.11 до кучи
<[Raiden]> я думаю этот чел сам что-то поломал
<[Raiden]> кстати проверить права я уже предложил )
<lisiano> Не сделал видимо
<[Raiden]> в общем-то нормально, 5 дней - самое время что бы всё поломать.
<[Raiden]> )
<andrex> lisiano: уверен что недаёт?
<[Raiden]> andrex: по умолчанию не даст
<lisiano> andrex По дефалту, если c xhost поиграть то даст
<[Raiden]> секурность как бы, в текущей сессии может пускать только юзер чья сессия. Если не перенастроить
<andrex> ггг, оба неправы), по умолчанию всё сполпинка пускает
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> ну, пусть будет так.
<lisiano> Тогда у тебя очень помятая система раз пол пилнка только надо
<lisiano>  :3
<[Raiden]> сильно бил до этого ))
<artus> @kiak andrey__ пшол вон
<artus> @kick andrey__ пшол вон
<artus> @kban --user andrex 864000 пыщ
<artus> @kban --user andrey__ 864000 пыщ
<artus> @mode -b *!~andrex@*
<andrex> уряя меня забаниои 1 раз тут))
<artus> :D
<shenmue> так вот
<andrex> artus: тебя ктулху покарает за это)
<shenmue> пыщ!!!
<artus> @kban --host andrey__ 86400
<artus> @mode -b *!~andrey@*
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/news/629380
<shenmue> artus поделись властью то
<andrex> artus: идент бань, у него динамик ип
<artus> shenmue, тебе то зачем? )) )
<lisiano> artus а что-бы было может?
<artus> andrex, да проще фрегат выпилить)
<shenmue> карать всех тех кто необуздан яростью своей направленной на мой клинок справедливости
<shenmue> ну и нарушителей канала
<artus> @mode +b *!*@46.98.*
<artus> @kick Agarty изыди неверный
<shenmue> это не вчерашний demos или как его там?
<artus> не, демос то извесный персонаж )
<Cuba_013> люди подскажите пожалуйста , не могу скомпилировать файл. компилирую так: gcc source.c -D_REENTERANT -I/usr/include/nptl -L/usr/lib/nptl -lpthread -o threads –std=c99 , что значит -o threads –std=c99. ибо на ней выдает ошибку. за ранее благодарен за помощь
<rekcuFniarB> man gcc
<rekcuFniarB> Cuba_013: man говорит что -o задаёт выходной файл.
<rekcuFniarB> А -std задаёт старнарт языка
<Cuba_013> пасиб .
<rekcuFniarB> ISO C99.  Note that this standard is not yet fully supported;
<lisiano> Мне кажется или –std имеет длинное тире?
<rekcuFniarB> Попробуй gnu99 или хз
<artus> тут смысл фразы в "компилирую с опциями zzz" что значит собственно zzz
<[Raiden]> может и не кажется.
<lisiano> Да, сверил, длинее. –std -std
<artus> Cuba_013, а ты не пробовал прежде чем страдать такой фигней хотябы полистать мануал с опциями, или ты их рендомно суеш?
<rekcuFniarB> Эти ваши мануалы ещё читать учиться надо, а точнее привыкать к ним, их какие то наркоманы пишут. Я только через пару лет начал их понимать.
<umren> это да
<umren> :D
<umren> их пишут не наркоманы, а программисты
<umren> поэтому там ниче не понятно
<[Raiden]> ))
<lisiano> Надо радоватся тому что есть, ато вобще бывает что их нет а --help ничего не даёт.
<[Raiden]> Так в общем и есть.  Если чел не только ходит в соцсети, на лавпланет и всё, то примерно за 2 года он начинает что-то понимать в компах и софте
<[Raiden]> сколько бы не писали про инуитизм и френдли, всеравно надо учиться
<[Raiden]> инт*
<umren> lisiano да, если ман есть уже свезло..
<lisiano> [Raiden] Верно. Френдлинесть понятие растежимое, для кого и ncurses френдли, а для кого и большая кнопка "НАЖМИ МЕНЯ" не всегда френдли.
<Cuba_013> все. спасиб за подсказку. там действительно тире место минуса стоял перед std
<andrex> тире место минуса))
<lisiano> Всё. Надо на природу уже ехать мне, ато разницу между 1 и l вижу в маленьком шрифте моно, и разницу между длиным и коротким тире. Мда.
<andrex> тире дефис минус
<artus> @kban --host agarty_  86400 пиу...
<artus> какой настырный молодой человек
<andrex> у а кто это сделал?
<andrex> )
<lisiano> 88? Когда он сбежал в мою страну?
<andrex> прокся
<lisiano> Тьфу ты, точно.
<artus> lisiano, астелит, киев
<artus> к соседям видать бегает)
<lisiano> artus Nein, Эстония, у нас у одного фигового провайдера айпишнике начинаются от 88
<Scrimmer> andrex, artus: вечер добрый :3
<andrex> ночер
<artus> Scrimmer, дароф
<andrex> artus: можно бфло не банить, он не зарегинбыл)
<andrex> ы*
<artus> @mode +b  *!*@88.155.*
<lisiano> Эх, граматыка, шука сложная.
<artus> @kick ArtusLuzer прощай
<Scrimmer> artus: чего это ты школьника разозлил?)
<lisiano> Пункт 2.11
<artus> Scrimmer, пусть напрягается) нефиг в телевизоре время прожигать)
<Scrimmer> )))
<andrex> так и все интернеты забанить не долго)
<andrex> а у меняж клоака(
<lisiano> Чур моего провайдера не бань, он крутой.
<artus> andrex, раслябся, ua-ix тебя вроде не должен волновать)
<andrex> да меня вабще, никто не должен волновать :D
<artus> не весь астелит чтоль ... AND тебе там не скучно ? )))
<Aceler> lisiano: вот скажи мне, товарищ, ты пользуешься касселем под убунтой?
<lisiano> Acceler Да, а что?
<Aceler> lisiano: и у тебя тоже вместо иконки в трее —  конвертик?
<Aceler> Да просто он у меня при вызове из панели Unity запускается по второму разу
<lisiano> Aceler Я в Gnome-Shell
<Aceler> А в G-S иконка в трее работает?
 * baronos считает weechat лучшим решением для irc, но скоро пересядет на empathy 3.4.2 ;)
<lisiano> Сейчас попробую, у меня несколько экранов просто, вот и не надо было раньше.
<Agarty> не надоело банить?
<lisiano> Неин, висит символ киселя как и пологается
<Agarty> у меня не только астеллит и фрегат
<artus> @kban --nick Agarty 86500 неа
<baronos> Господи забань нечестивого программера который не может осилить простую вещь
<artus> @mode +b *!*@ 79.124.1*
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Понг понг понг...
<andrex> хы уюунтухелп взбесился)
<Aceler> lisiano: клёво. Значит это таки лечится. Пойду лечить
<artus> да то пробел затесался ))
<baronos> andrex: хехе, смотрел фильм давилка, это демон вселился :D
<Lex_S> Оо
<Lex_S> это чё было)
<andrex> с новым годом)
<lisiano> Вопрос, тут ктонибудь делал скрины из видео? Ну или знает как их делать, нехочу использовать gnome-screenshot
<baronos> чего?
<Lex_S> плеером, не?
<baronos> totem в помощь
<andrex> снимаеш видео, потом кадры выдёргиваешь, вот те и скриншот)
<lisiano> Ага, вот кем только, mplayer вредный
<Lex_S> кем больше нравится
<Kyshtynbai> umplayer умеет
<Kyshtynbai> это надстройка для мплеер
<lisiano> Знаю, -vf screenshot а ругается что не врубил хотя врубаю, щас попробуй тотем
<[Raiden]> lisiano: avidemux , можно выделить кусок и сохранить в виде жпегов каждый кадр
<lisiano> Непонял юмора, тотем прикрутил зачемто дату и время на видео.
<[Raiden]> только надо хватать в формат который он прочитает
<[Raiden]> или просто замени чем-нить gnome-screenshot
<[Raiden]> хотя может и не просто )
<lisiano> Avidemux в помойку, H.264 с B фреймами
<Aceler> lisiano: smplayer, горячая клавиша S
<baronos> lisiano: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lMKRd9Mrk-M
<[Raiden]> хороший способ )
<Aceler> В VLC видео → сделать снимок
<lisiano> SMplayer, тот-же кот что и просто Mplayer, только тут даже не реагирует а кнопка скриншота отрублена
<baronos> в томпку все плееры, тотем рулит
<lisiano> baronos - Он прикручивает зачемто дату и время на видео, не надо (Видео с камеры, MTS)
<[Raiden]> !baronos
<ubuntuhelp> Основной пользователь GNOME Shell в комьюнити. По всем вопросам о GNOME 3 к нему.
<[Raiden]> jnc.lf nfrjq afyfnbpv r njve xnj bltn c uyjvjv
<[Raiden]> не буду переводить :)
<lisiano> Нуну.
<lisiano> Тогда как убить эту злобную дату и время на видео?
<baronos> какую дату?
<lisiano> Эту http://ubuntuone.com/6sKIh1nBFEfqMOjxNMnKbl
<fuus> artus всю ночь будешь с ума сходить и дальше?или уже все ?успокоишься?
<artus> @mode +b *!*@159.160*
<artus> fuus, продолжим )
<artus> @kick fuus
<artus> заодно наконецто получу все диапазоны лайфа :D
<andrex> интересно, ему когданибудь надоест ники регать с мылом
<artus> пусть работает негр, солнце еще высоко :)
<lisiano> А для кого сушествует... Неее... Не буду называть сервис, пусть сам делает себе мыла
<artus> lisiano, ну сервис выпиливается так же просто) но через него одними киками можно ж запинать
<lisiano> Я про сервис для временого мыла, регать не надо
<artus> вобщем есть люди до которых доходит, а есть до которых ни при каких обстояятельствах не дойдет, но пыжитцо будут до последнего
<artus> lisiano, а фринод не на все адекватные сервисы то шлет , а ты про временные
<lisiano> А временые принимают отовсюду, нет спам фильтров в них
<artus> lisiano, ну принмать то принимают, вот только не на все фринод шлет
<lisiano> Опа. Вот где крот зарылся, чёртова камера прикрутила субтитры к видео, ни одни плеер их не показывал, тотем на зло показывает
<lisiano> artus Проверять не буду, если надо будет, найдём
<artus> lisiano, у тебя камера еще и субтитры ваяет чтоль? ))
 * tagezi тоже хочет такую камеру, и чтоб переводила заодно )
<lisiano> artus Ага, pgssub, никогда о них не слышал.
<artus> lisiano, неа, ща загуглим-с
<artus> @mode -b *!*@88.155.175.8
<artus> @mode -b *!*@46.98.30.178
<artus> @mode -b *!*@46.98.0.54
<humbug> Добрый вечер!
<humbug> поставил psi+, возникли проблемы с внешним видом
<humbug> http://smotr.im/4X97
<humbug> (чёрная область внизу) на версиях 8, 9, 10, 11 такого не наблюдал
<baronos[x]> а empathy или pidgin чем не угодил?
<humbug> а канал не могут выбрать
<humbug> пишут в первый попавшийся, сообщения не доходят
<humbug> в psi/psi+ можно выбрать канал кликом пр кнопки на нике
<humbug> ну так что?
<baronos[x]> ну в джаббер некоторые каналы требуют капчу, если клиент не переводит то это его проблема
<humbug> новый апдейт - опять всьо сломали?
<humbug> йа имею ввиду канал пользователя
<Wizard> http://wklej.org/id/754259/
<Wizard> Uh ;]
<baronos[x]> в empathy или pidgin попробуй тогда думать можно будет
<Wizard> Не тут, извини.
<humbug> что пробовать-то?
<baronos[x]> а с psi на канал #psi
<humbug> empathy и pidgin не предоставляют выбора канала пользователя
<humbug> к примеру, юзер на работе, а дома включен комп с джаббер-клиентом
<humbug> я хочу писать человеку на работу, эти два клиента не предоставляют прозрачного функционала
<baronos[x]> а в чем проблема юзать один акк?
<humbug> проблемы нет, сообщения уходят юзеру на дом, а не на работу(куда я хочу их слать)
<humbug> в psi/psi+ можно выбать куда слать
<baronos[x]> ну и, в чем проблема юзать один акк джаббера?
<humbug> хм....
<humbug> проблемы нет
<baronos[x]> у меня на трубе и на ПК один акк, послал на акк, пришло на трубу и на ПК
<humbug> отлично, проблему осознали
<humbug> а мне надо лишь в один
<humbug> но это отдаляет нас от главной проблемы
<humbug> пачиму сломался внешний вид?
<baronos[x]> дык канал #psi+ тогда в помощь
<tagezi> humbug: 22:47:17  baronos[x] | а с psi на канал #psi
<humbug> я поставил 12.04 вчера
<Wizard> :o
<baronos[x]> !ubu | humbug
<ubuntuhelp> humbug: Внимание! Это канал помощи (а не бесплатного решения ваших проблем) с дистрибутивом Ubuntu. У Вашей софтины наверняка есть свой специфичный канал техподдержки, на который Вам и следует обратиться.
<humbug> до этого с пси проблем не было
<humbug> угу
<humbug> как всегда кароче
<humbug> *мы сломали всё апи, ебитесь сами*
<humbug> бб
<artus> @kick humbug пшол вон
<baronos[x]> странные люди какие то в последнее время
<artus> каникулы же
<Lisiano> artus Nice timing, другого не сказать.
<tagezi> чьи каникулы?
<Lisiano> У вас в РФ каникулы?
<andrex> ну вродь должны быть скоро, у некоторых уже начались
<baronos[x]> Lisiano: это образное выражение
<andrex> а зачем лишних полторы недели учится)
<artus> ну вроде ж школьники там уже отстрелялись? бугали давече с вениками роз по паркам
 * Lisiano хочет каникулы.
<artus> *е
<tagezi> в школах ещё нет каникул в РФ
<umren> artus они всегда бухают. вроде школьники еще учаться.
<umren> до конца мая
<artus> umren, если б они еще учились то :)
<baronos[x]> я в школьные годы в комп.клюбах и бильярдной зависал.
<tagezi> baronos[x]: у этих мозгов для этого мало )
<umren> это некруто
<umren> круто выпить пузырь с водкой и потом рассказывать всем как ты нажрался
<tagezi> )
<baronos[x]> tagezi: ну да, для бильярда нужно знание физики, геометрии и механики ;)
 * baronos[x] ну или тупо везения :D
<tagezi> круто - съесть разом 3 банки сгущёнки не записая
<Lisiano> baronos[x] а какая разница если твой соперник нифига не знает?
 * tagezi облизнулся
<tagezi> запивая*
 * Lisiano тоже облизнулся
<baronos[x]> Lisiano: "недооценивай своего соперника" ты на деньги не попадал видать в бильярде так что не говори
<tagezi> ничего, скоро 19
<Lisiano> baronos[x] Я не хожу играть в бильярд, к несчастью мои друзья в Лондоне, не удобно как-то на деньги тогда играть
<tagezi> придут электрики
 * baronos[x] вообщем поржал от души
<Lisiano> Хмм.. Кажись недо прогер успокоился уже.
<tagezi> Lisiano: не обижай недопрогеров )))
<Lisiano> tagezi А я сам недопрогер, работал над одной штуковиной, быдлокод вышел, ужос, ну хоть читаемый и коментнутый.
<artus> главное чтоб работал , остальное уже нюансы
<Lisiano> artus Главное чтоб он вобще запускался
<baronos[x]> скоро totem PTS 3.4.1 /  3.4.2-1 / arch 3/8 :D
<baronos[x]> ой не сюда :D
<andrex> baronos[x]: поздно пить боржоми, если почки отвалились.
<[Raiden]> боржомчик кстати 100 лет не пил. Не знаю даже продается ли в мск
<umren> продается
<Scrimmer> только дорого
<Lisiano> Просветите неуча, что такое "Боржом"?
<umren> боржоми, минералка
<[Raiden]> грузинская минералка
<baronos[x]> [Raiden]: у нас в анапе, на рынке встечал у грузинов боржоми, а так вообще не искал, но я предмочитаю сибирский Хан-Куль :D
<[Raiden]> раньше ещё нарзан был, тоже давно не видел
<umren> тоже продается
<Sergey_IT> щас все продается
<andrex> китайцы везде
<umren> китайцы тоже продаются?
<Lisiano> Sergey_IT а не знаешь где достать LMG?
<andrex> Lisiano: в армии
<[Raiden]> в инете увидел пост за прошлый год, пишут баржоми 200р за 0.5
<Sergey_IT> Lisiano, это что?
<Lisiano> Sergey_IT переносной пулемёт
<tagezi> пулемёт 1948 года )
<Lisiano> andrex Так я себе хочу :3
<Sergey_IT> Lisiano, дай объяву, лет на 5 потянет
<umren> not so bad in russia :D http://s3.amazonaws.com/imgly_production/4354177/large.jpg
<Lisiano> Чёт Эстонию не вижу в списке, должна быть близко с Нигерии
<Scrimmer> какой маленький процент у россии
<andrex> ну и население тоже маленькое
<baronos[x]> я не хочу уезжать из России, смысла не вижу просто...
<umren> да везде плохо
<Scrimmer> а я бы хотел пожить в Германии, почему не знаю
<umren> ты просто этого еще не знаешь
<Scrimmer> но говорят там прикольно)
<Scrimmer> там пиво вкусное :3
<Sergey_IT> хорошо  там где нас нет
<Lisiano> Я в Кйото хочу
<andrex> а я в космос
<andrex> эмигрировать xD
<umren> в открытый
<Lisiano> Нафиг космос, там нечего делать, летаешь в нулевой гравитации и всё
<umren> без скафандра
<umren> можно и с, впринципе всеравно долго не протянешь :D
<Scrimmer> там прикольно было б желе кушать
<Lisiano> Ты что? Киборг?
<Lisiano> Раз зашли о космосе, никто не хотел бы жить на Венере вместо Земли?
<Scrimmer> Lisiano: umren сам себя скомпилил, он настолько идеален, что ему не нужен скафандр
<umren> на плутоне
<umren> или какая там самая далекая недопланета
<umren> в солнечной системе
<Scrimmer> мсье знает толк в извращениях?
<umren> нептун
<[Raiden]> Lisiano: ясмотря как там всё устроят. Если бы венера стала пригодной, то может и свалил бы
<umren> самая пригодная луна и марс, остальное сложно
<Lisiano> Допустим что на всех планетах нашей системы мы сможем жить и будут все удобства типа Убунты и сети
<umren> на венере вечная баня с 400 грудусами
<[Raiden]> тогда может и переехал бы. Особенно если куда-нит ьс интернетом, речкой, лесом и свежим воздухом и работа там же.
<[Raiden]> )
<umren> туда надо финов отправлять
<umren> ага, с тяжелыми металами в автомсфере
 * Lisiano считает что баня это круто
<umren> и ураганами с материк
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], так к финам поезжай
<[Raiden]> )
<Lisiano> Идея хорошая, только финский нужен
<umren> не нужен, все фины на инглише шпарят
<Sergey_IT> можно и по английски, если специалист
<Lisiano> А ну тогда я поехал!
 * Lisiano пакует веши
<Lisiano> Какраз паромы туда ездят каждый час :3
<Lisiano> плывут*
<Sergey_IT> ходят
<Lisiano> Транспортируют пасажиров*
<nuts_x> летают
<Sergey_IT> из Таллина, что ли?
<Lisiano> Ага
<Lisiano> Чаво, тоже в Таллине орудешь?
<tagezi> эстонский же близкий к финскому
<tagezi> тоже из финоугорских
<Lisiano> А я его не знаю, запутаный язык
<Sergey_IT> Lisiano, рядом, из Питера
<tagezi> помоему простой.. всего 20 падежей )
<Lisiano> Всеголишь
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ты с питера? )
<Sergey_IT> дети там свободно говорят...
<Lisiano> И как в китайском, у одного слова - один смысл
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, нет
<tagezi> )
<Sergey_IT> )
<[Raiden]> заем их 20-то
<[Raiden]> зачем*
<xSmile_> Подскажите пожалуйста по проблеме - Я подключил телек через HDMI но на телевизоре не отображаеться мыка оО ...
<tagezi> а зачем нам 7?
<[Raiden]> а какой седьмой?
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> xSmile_: какая карта?
<xSmile_> gtx 550ti
<tagezi> я думал эта проблема только на интеле
<Sergey_IT>  [Raiden], нам вообще 3 слов хватает )
<xSmile_> А есть решение этой проблемы?)
<tagezi> да, подключить через вга )
<Lisiano> Что значит "Мыка"?
<Sergey_IT> догадайся)
<[Raiden]> шка
<xSmile_> мышка)
<Lisiano> Ясно, обычно использую крыса для этого.
<tagezi> а )
<tagezi> блин.. я думал другое )
<xSmile_> через вга... хреново)) но спасибо за подсказку)
<tagezi> у меня телипатия -20 )
<Sergey_IT> может телопатия?
<Lisiano> А посмотри, на телике может несколько портов
<tagezi> у меня вообще не показывает на хдма
 * Lisiano сидит с nVidia GT 320 и HDTV теликом на котором открыт Quassel
<xSmile_> Прям вообще-вообще?
<tagezi> угу
<tagezi> чорный монитор, подёргивающийся рябью когда штекер вынимаешь )))
<Lisiano> Ещё одна жертва малевича.
<tagezi> Lisiano: малевич отдыхает )
<xSmile_> Я долго мучался, но у меня все-таки получилось) если хочешь, могу подсказать)
<tagezi> у меня интел.. дрова кривые )
<[Raiden]> а вы знаете, что шум в телевизоре - это помехи от реликтового излучения которое от большого взрыва осталось )
<tagezi> но ты говори
<xSmile_> стул сломал =\
<[Raiden]> по крайней мере так физики думают
<tagezi> кстати в латыни 26 падежей )
<tagezi> а в английском их нет )
<Lisiano> Зато нет ударений
<Lisiano> В английском зато виды и времена
<Sergey_IT> русский все равно сложнее
<Lisiano> Только в русском встречаются слова вида Змееед.
<Sergey_IT> Lisiano, в восточных, думаю, есть и круче
<[Raiden]> С английским даже сравнивать не стоит, у них уж слишком простой.
<[Raiden]> в восточных интонации есть ещё. 1 слово, несколько произношений
<Lisiano> Sergey_IT Не ломай приятную илюзию
<Lisiano> Замок и замок.
<xSmile_> в настройках nvidia x -  x server display configuration, detect displays, в окне появиться 2 дисплея, соеденяешь их ставишь галочку enable Xinerama, в меню чуть ниже вкладка Display выбираешь телек и ставиш separate x screen, везде auto, далее Apply и save to x configuration file. Далее ребут и должны поÑ
<tagezi> блин..
<tagezi> мне влом переводить кракозябры )
<Lisiano> О блин, я в винде.
 * Lisiano замечает Gnome Shell. Успокаевается
<engee> ping
<ubuntuhelp> engee, Понг понг понг...
<tagezi> не, я просто в вичате, а мне его настраивать лень )))
<engee> Ребят, простите за тупой вопрос, а убунту 12.04 реально подружить с ипхоне?
<Lisiano> Зависет что ты хочешь с ним сделать
<[Raiden]> Замок и замок хороший пример, но там юывает посложней
<engee> музыку синхронизировать
<Lisiano> Можно, цепляй и Rhythmbox должен сам предложить
<tagezi> xSmile_: сейчас найду в гугле )
<Lisiano> Или это Banshee мог, один из них.
<engee> Lisiano: не завелось. Ошибка блокировки -5
<engee> Lisiano:  оно вообще не монтируется.
<Lisiano> Попробуй Banshee. apt://banshee
<xSmile_> Во, а кто-нибудь может подсказать хорошую прогу для управления убунту через андройд?
<Lisiano> SSH?
<engee> Lisiano: да тут собственно он в приницпе не хочет монтироваться. На федоре хотя бы показывалось содержимое и фотки. А вот через убунту просто ошибка монтирования.
<[Raiden]> гугл подсказывает что у въетнамцев есть слова с 6 значениями в зависимости от интонации
<[Raiden]> всем сн
<tagezi> engee: а рука примонтировать?
<xSmile_> Во, а кто-нибудь может подсказать хорошую прогу для управления убунту через андройд? типо win-remote для винды)
<engee> tagezi:  ачерез ifuse?
<shenmue> ssh
<Lisiano> Говорю, SSH :^3
<NoOova> vnc?
<Lisiano> А что тебе именно надо делать с убунтой?
<engee> tagezi:  ух ты. После сборки нового libimobiledevice оно примонтировалось =) Только вот музыки нифига не видно
<xSmile_> SSH - что то страшное оО
<tagezi> оО
<xSmile_> Да просто с кровати мышкой уравлять, чтобы фильмецы смотреть =)))
<Lisiano> А, поставь SSHMote
<xSmile_> Ок сейчас посмотрю, спс)
<Lisiano> Врубает Mplayer на выбраный тобой файл, ну или ставь XBMC и пользуйся XBMC Remote
<engee> Как-то грустно. Я думал, что линукс дружит с яблочной продукцией лучше, чем моя старушка.
<tagezi> его дружить нужно
<tagezi> так, упорно настаивать, молясь гуглу паралельно
<Lisiano> engee очень даже дружат, только знакомить надо.
<Sergey_IT> он дружит со всеми, но не все с ним дружат
<engee> Lisiano: с 5,1 иосом дружит?
<xSmile_> а что в apps нет  ubuntu one?
<Scrimmer> о
<Scrimmer> есть
<Lisiano> engee Linux? Да. iOS? Фиг знает
<Scrimmer> кто тут владелец железки от Эппл ?)
<engee> Scrimmer:  я =(
<Scrimmer> а почему так грустно ?
<Scrimmer> поведуй мне, что за железка у тебя ?)
<xSmile_> =))
 * Lisiano поднимает своих андроидов
<Lisiano> Они крутые, управляются с убунты
<engee> Scrimmer:  ипхоне 4с
<Scrimmer> мажорно, и как ты заливаешь себе все?
<xSmile_> как тут обозначать кому ты пишешь? =\
<engee> Scrimmer:  в  виртуалке была windows
<shenmue> ы
<Lisiano> xSmile_ просто пиши чьёто имя. Можешь после него ставить двоеточие, запятую или просто пробел, твой выбор
<shenmue> а добавил бы чуток и баню бы построил. а так ходи с пукалкой айфоном
<Scrimmer> а что, нормально через ВБ синхронизиреутся)
<tagezi> Lisiano: две три буквы и таб )
<xSmile_> Lisiano написал твое имя для проверки)
<Lisiano> tagezi мне лень до таба тянутся :3
<xSmile_> Lisiano: написал твое имя для проверки еще раз)
<engee> Ну жива бы осталась виртуалка - проблем бы не было. А теперь вот сижу, изучаю линукс. Говорили, что тут оно вроде как работает
<tagezi> 10.11 работало
<tagezi> Scrimmer: а ты подружил?
<xSmile_> engee а ubuntu one нема в apps?
<Scrimmer> есть Ubuntu One в Apps
<engee> xSmile_:  не знаю. Дропбокс есть. Но вот проблема в том, что  музыка не играется через проигрыватель.
<Scrimmer> tagezi: под вайном интерфейс у тунца течет
<Scrimmer> завел на вбоксе, сеанс каждый раз сохраняю
<engee> ifuse от 23 ноября...
<engee> я так чувствую, что freeBSD никогда не будет десктопной
<Sergey_IT> это какого же размера клава?
<tagezi> Scrimmer: http://askubuntu.com/questions/127622/iphone-sync-problems-in-ubuntu-12-04
<tagezi> читал?
<Scrimmer> эм, нет, зачем?
<Lisiano> Sergey_IT стандартная.
<engee> везучие люди. Все из коробки заводится и не глючит
<Sergey_IT>  Lisiano. извини, я забыл, что ты из эстонии )
<tagezi> что синхронизировать )
<tagezi> ещё есть решение http://usefree.com.ua/music-iphone-ubuntu-2/
<Scrimmer> ну допустим я синхронизирую музыку, ок
<Scrimmer> а приложения?
<tagezi> ну хоть что-то )))
<Lisiano> Sergey_IT я достаточно быстро пишу и на табу нажимать не охота, да и привык использовать таб только в терминале чтобы увидеть команды и пакеты
<Scrimmer> ну, мне и VB хватает для этих целей)
<Scrimmer> 10 секунд на завести виртуалку и все
<tagezi> ну кук хочешь.. когда инет слетит вспомнишь )
<Scrimmer> слетал)
<Scrimmer> и работал vb с тунцом хорошо
<Scrimmer> а у тя какая железка ?
<xSmile_> вобщем покупайте себе SGS 3 =))
<engee> гм. А в убунту нет аналога jail?
<tagezi> не, я декстоп себе куплю лучше )
<Scrimmer> ну, мне с покупкой ну очень повезло)
<Scrimmer> я всего 2 000 грн потратил на телефон)))
<xSmile_> Scrimmer 4с?
<Lisiano> engee Jailbreak? Неа, можешь в виртуалке делать зато
<Scrimmer> 4
<engee> Lisiano: он обновляется постоянно. Да и джейлбрейк для айфона... Тогда айфон не нужен.
<xSmile_> Scrimmer да, хороша цена)
<[v-8]_jupiter> Scrimmer: и что за телефон купил?
<Scrimmer> iPhone 4
<xSmile_> ))
<[v-8]_jupiter> за 2000 грн,
<[v-8]_jupiter> ?
<Scrimmer> в точку, человеку очень деньги нужны были
<[v-8]_jupiter> Где это)
<Scrimmer> хотел телефон сплавить
<Scrimmer> ну я предложил 2к
<[v-8]_jupiter> Мне бы такого
<[v-8]_jupiter> )
<Scrimmer> он и продал)))
<Scrimmer> да, очень повезло)
<[v-8]_jupiter> Ех надо было вместо планшета телефон брать)
<Scrimmer> для джейла я использую ноут сестры на винде
<xSmile_> а ты поищи в инете магазины, которые продают телефоны без пройденой проверки в твоей стране)
<Lisiano> Незнаю соотношение гривен и € но если очень дёшево, может продать его и заменить роботом :3?
<engee> опа. А айпэд работает
<xSmile_> Я сам с Калининграда и у нас есть такой магаз как g8market.ru ))
<Scrimmer> не, меня iOS привлекает больше, чем андроид
<xSmile_> Scrimmer в ней больше ограничений чем в андройд)
<Scrimmer> джейл все исправляет
<engee> Scrimmer:  один и тот же ios., но айпэд работает, а ипхоне ни в какую
<engee> Scrimmer:  где-то косяк...
<xSmile_> ну прикол с тунцом ничего не исправляет вроде бы)
<Scrimmer> где не работает? ты про что? о_0
<xSmile_> ктонить ставил убунту на айрад?
<Scrimmer> это не возможно
<xSmile_> :(
<engee> на айпад можно ентбсд воткнуть
<engee> *нетбсд
<tagezi> на айпаде какой проц?
<engee> а5
<Lisiano> Хмм... Надобы убунту запихнуть на мою таблетку.
<xSmile_> тогда наверн буду асусы смотреть, чтобы линукс поставить...
<Scrimmer> чтото мне кажется, что злой артус щас придет и забанит нас всех за оффтоп
<tagezi> я то думаю что он так греется
<xSmile_> Lisiano думаю хороша идея)
<engee> Lisiano:  а у убунту есть поддержка ARM?
<tagezi> не буди лихо, путь спит )
<Scrimmer> tagezi: у тя айпад ?
<Lisiano> А мы белые и пушистые, никого не трогаем
<Lisiano> engee Конечно
<xSmile_> А что тут нельзя чатиться  не про линукс?\
<Scrimmer> как бы нет )
<Scrimmer> но дядя артус иногда разрешает)
<Lisiano> Другие дистрибутивы нельзя, в целом наверно можно
<xSmile_> Ясно)
<engee> Lisiano: тогда круто. Я гуглил в интернете на предмет "freebsd on my ipad". Нашел только на одном форуме топик. Внизу была приписка "P.S. I'm from Russia"
<tagezi> a5 - это же арм архитектура
<tagezi> а под арм есть дистр
<xSmile_> я кстати как то на SGS пытался убунту поставить, все вродебы установилось, но как был андройд так и остался)
<Scrimmer> купить такую дорогую железку, что бы поставить туда убунту? извращенство в высшей степени
<Lisiano> Вобще на айдевайсы можно засунуть андроид, а в дальнейшем засунуть убунту
<engee> Lisiano: а смысл?
<Lisiano> engee А почемубы нет?
<Scrimmer> айдевайсы хороши своей ОС
<engee> айжелезка хорошо работает только с айосью
<Scrimmer> недавно макса пейна прошел на телефоне)
<engee> если в айпэд воткнуть андроид - получится среднестатистический гэлакситаб
<Lisiano> Помню ставил однокласнице на её айфон андроид, батарейка дохнет быстро
<Scrimmer> А не врешь ли ты, друк мой ?
<tagezi> ничего вы не понимаете в колбасных огрызках ))
<tagezi> убунту наше всё )
<xSmile_> engee не с айпадам 3 получиться мего вещь так как там умопомрачительный дисплей)
<Scrimmer> хм, не врешь
<engee> xSmile_: ну дисплей - да. Мне ретина на айфоне очень понравился. Представляю, какой он на айпэде
<Lisiano> К чёрту дисплей. Проц и гпушка
<Scrimmer> ПринцБелоснежка
<engee> хм. Еще и убунту сервер какой-то новый есть.
<tagezi> интересно а в убунте есть дрова на E Ink Vizplex
<xSmile_> А какой самый оптимальынй и функциональный торрент клиент?  а то я ставил vuze вроде бы приятный и удобный интерфейс но глючит и на англиском вродо оО + нету тонких настроек как допустим в utorrent в винде
<tagezi> ?
<engee> xSmile_: qbittorrent
<Lisiano> Ставь Deluge
<shenmue> xSmile_ flush на гтк
<Scrimmer> Deluge лучше имхо
<shenmue> хотя не понимаю что за настройки.
<Scrimmer> очень напоминает uTorrent, много удобных настроек
<Scrimmer> но подлагивает :(
<shenmue> Scrimmer	 это каких таких настроек в торрент клиенте можно придумать?
<engee> настоящие джедаи юзают консольный клиент
<xSmile_> Спасибо, посмотрю, что за проги посавеовали)
<Lisiano> Рандомный вопрос всем, кто сколько лет общается с убунтой? Я лично 3й год.
<tagezi> xSmile_: rTorrent  пробуй ))
<Scrimmer> ну как сказать
<tagezi> простой лёгкий )
<xSmile_> я консолью то пользоваться толком не умею, только копи паст))
<engee> xSmile_: потому, что не ту операционку выбрал для изучения
<shenmue> Scrimmer это тип качать сначала и выключение по событию?
<Scrimmer> мне как дитё винды, очень нравился уторрент, и вот грю
<tagezi> консоль тяжела первые 10 лет, потом привыкаешь )))
<Lisiano> Scrimmer выруби класический режим в Deluge и он будет быстрей тк сам софт не будет зависеть от интерфейса
<Scrimmer> а с настройками - их расположение хД
<shenmue> мдя
<xSmile_> engee я походу затрот, вроде бы и не надо убуну, винда же есть, но я хочу разобраться и мне убунту нравиться)
<xSmile_> я вот до сих пор не разобрался как обновить драва на видюху)
<engee> xSmile_:  линукс использовать, как попытку изучения UNIX-like системы - спорный шаг. Я по роду деятельности изредка сталкиваюсь линуксами - и при виде этого разномастного зоопарка становится ясно, почему в сообществе так все грустно
<xSmile_> что но нашел, вставил в кансоль, а мне она там как понаписала оО
<engee> xSmile_:  а вот изучать что-то более консервативное - это будет логичнее.
<Scrimmer> Lisiano:  вырубил, там ничего нету теперь хД
<Lisiano> Scrimmer жми на менеджер подключений
<Lisiano> Scrimmer и выставь опции автоконекта и автостарта
<Sergey_IT> Lisiano, 4 года
<Lisiano> Sergey_IT хоть кто-то признался :3
<engee> а я третий день =)
<Lisiano> engee тебя ждёт весёлое приключение
<Scrimmer> я тут месяц
<Scrimmer> в убунте, потихоньку привыкаю
<Scrimmer> на винде уже сложно без боковой панельки юнайти :)))
<tagezi> Lisiano: я 4 год.. до этого дебиан, до этого алт, мандрива )
<Scrimmer> почему я не начал с linux :(
<engee> Lisiano:  нене. Я ее лучше просто буду поменьше трогать. Она вот стоит у меня на десктопе. И я чувствую, что завтра сюда вернется фрибсд
<shenmue> 4 года назад была мандрива?
<tagezi> не.. был мондрайк 10, кажеться лет 7-8 назад )
<Scrimmer> shenmue: как правильно читается твой ник ?
<shenmue> шенмУ
<shenmue> а по ускоглазки сёнму
<Lisiano> А я уже не могу без панели сверху, вот еслибы научить винду менять громкость колесом, вобще счастье будет
<tagezi> да.. альт простоял месяц, потом месяц  мандрайк, а потом я на дебиан слез )
<Scrimmer> всмсле громкость ?
<engee> Lisiano:  ну как бы есть софт, который научит
<Scrimmer> колесом
<shenmue> Lisiano вообщето давным давно прога есть такая
<Lisiano> Прямом, крутишь колесо над иконкой, меняет громкость
<xSmile_> да беда с виндой)
<Scrimmer> сжечь
<Lisiano> А с родной иконкой от винды?
<shenmue> это уже проблемы виндовс
<xSmile_> восьмерка под планшеты заточена
<Scrimmer> ну, и на декстопе неплоха
<Scrimmer> я тебе скажу
<xSmile_> в принципе вот и ищю альтернативу)
<Lisiano> Фигня, пробывал, разлочить экран сложнее чем надо
<xSmile_> ну я конечно посмотрю как полная версия выйдет, но пока что меня там впечатлил только IE =))
<Lisiano> Да и менять интерфейс туда сюда для разных настроек.
<engee> Если мне не изменяет память, то есть некий форк kde для winapi
<Lisiano> Есть полный KDE для Win.
<engee> что мешает поставить его? Графику они вроде бы из ядра выпилили еще со времен висты
<Scrimmer> http://ubuntuone.com/2Ky1cbHxZAwEoogy8anbGc
<Scrimmer> меня вот так радует очень в убунте щас
<Lisiano> Колись, откуда надыбал настройку для Conky
<engee> третьегном это что-то с чем-то
<Scrimmer> сам сделал
<Lisiano> Поделишся :3?
<Scrimmer> а что, получше сделана чем дефолтная)
<tagezi> Scrimmer: пора обоину менять )
<Scrimmer> щас исправим
<xSmile_> оО
<tagezi> что?
<xSmile_> у меня одни аватары в ютубе оО
<xSmile_> человеки стали синими ОО
<tagezi> нвидиа стоит?
<Lisiano> Вини Адоб
<xSmile_> да
<tagezi> отключи апаратное ускорение
<xSmile_> вини адоб - что это оО?
<xSmile_> эм.. я не знаю как это сделать )...
<tagezi> блин
<Lisiano> Вини компанию под названием Adobe
<tagezi> щас
<xSmile_> Lisiano а =)))
<engee> адоб тут причем? ютуб давно можно на хтмл5 смотреть
<Scrimmer> http://ubuntuone.com/3rmplADRziZ1YdnYrdq5uN так лучше ? :)
<Lisiano> engee не все видео
<tagezi> xSmile_: http://ubuntu-news.ru/news/adobe-flash-i-sinie-cveta
<Scrimmer> xSmile_: запускаешь видно, делаешь на все окно, правой кнопкой - параметры
<Lisiano> Holon~
<engee> Lisiano:  будешь смеяться, но на линуксуляторе работает все без синих лиц
<Scrimmer> и там Использовать аппаратное ускорение
<engee> engee:  на прокладке для запуска линуксовых программ, оно работает лучше, чем в самом линуксе
<Lisiano> engee Знаю, тупит только на самом youtube
<tagezi> =D
<tagezi> эта прикольная )
<Scrimmer> ;D
<engee> Lisiano: так у меня и на ютуб тоже нормально =)
<Lisiano> Я просто адаптировал один скрипт для своих нужд, играет видео с тубика, по плейлистам даже, на полный экран, на телике
<Scrimmer> http://ubuntuone.com/7A3WlPNHbWgTtPkCPqvKH6 ребят, как сделать цвет панели юнайти определенного цвета, а не автоподбором ? :(
<Lisiano> Никак, он ресетится
<Scrimmer> http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7187/6896585813_51ef6733de_b_d.jpg и как сделать такую прозрачность?
<Lisiano> Тоесть даже если задашь кастом цвет, всеравно сменит на авто
<Lisiano> Это в компизе, находишь настройки юнити и ставишь Active blur
<Scrimmer> а прозрачность сколько выставлять ?
<Lisiano> Там прозрачнасть фиксирована
<Scrimmer> сделал
<Lisiano> прозрачность*
<Scrimmer> ничего не изменилось
<tagezi> надо конфиги рыть
<tagezi> они там что-то намудрили по новому
<Lisiano> Странно. У меня сразу через ccsm всё применялось
<tagezi> в бете ещё настраивалось всё нормально.. теперь не
<Scrimmer> так не интересно
<Scrimmer> http://ubuntunews.ru/news/unity-5.4-ubuntu-12.04.html
<Scrimmer> тут так красиво
<tagezi> это ещё 5.4
<tagezi> он был помоему в феврале аж
<Lisiano> lisiano@Lisiano-Ubuntu:~/Pictures$ unity --version
<Lisiano> unity 5.12.0
<Scrimmer> это что ?
<tagezi> версия которая сейчас стоит
<tagezi> забей в терминале unity --version
<Scrimmer> 5.12.0
<Lisiano> Scrimmer, поделись конфигом conky, ну или подскажи как настроить
<tagezi> во.. а ты показываешь скрин 5.4
<Scrimmer> я хочу так же :(((
<Scrimmer> Lisiano: какое разрешение экрана у тя ?
<Lisiano> 1680х1050+1360х768
<Scrimmer> я подгонял чисто под свой экран
<Scrimmer> тебе придется переделывать
<Scrimmer> что тебе кидать ?
<Lisiano> Кидай, это разберусь,  в дизайне я нуб просто
<Scrimmer> пф, так все просто - кидай
<tagezi> угу )
<Scrimmer> я всю душу вложил
<xSmile_> Scrimmer спс, просто и со вкусом))\
<tagezi> Scrimmer: попробуй в 2D переключиться, там помоему всё можно настроить до сихпор
<Scrimmer> вырезал картинку из скрина [Raiden] от своей KDE
<Scrimmer> перепилил ее под свои нужды сюда))
<Scrimmer> а он кинь)
<Scrimmer> http://rghost.ru/38125797
<Scrimmer> да не, 2D не вариант)
<Scrimmer> мне нравится "Вязкие окна"
<Lisiano> Извиняюсь, не поэтичен и не красноречив я
<Lisiano> А почему не вариант? Вырубаешь в компизе Unity 3D, врубаешь отдельно 2D = PROFIT
<Scrimmer> http://esquire.ru/clock
<Scrimmer> Даже спасибо не сказал, ты видал, tagezi?!
<Lisiano> Момент, пытаюсь найти куда он сохранился. Говорю спасибо когда опробывал :3
<xSmile_> Scrimmer прикольная тема с часами)
<Scrimmer> да, придумано круто)
<Scrimmer> Читает кто Метро 2033 тут ?
<xSmile_> Lisiano а есть еще какая-нить тема с управлением убунту через андройд? хочу чтобы прямо мышкой мог управлять и тыркать куда я пожелаю)
<Lisiano> Android VNC Viewer
<Lisiano> Scrimmer, большая тебе благодарность :3
<Scrimmer> )
<Scrimmer> только не расшаривай :(, хоть тут ниче особенного, но не расшаривай
<xSmile_> Lisiano а эта прога имеет лимит по времени использования? а то тим вивер час можно пользоваться а потом отрубается(
<Lisiano> Не буду, но вот что никто на ту ссылку не зайдёт, не ручаюсь.
<Lisiano> xSmile_ Нету
<Scrimmer> а фон тебе не нужен?
<Lisiano> Ато я думаю что он не заводится как следует, кстати можно же через IRC слать
<Scrimmer> ща я получше допилю скриптик уже
<Scrimmer> Забыл уточнить, зайди в .conkyrc, там поменяй путь с /home/scrimmer/ramzport на свое
<Scrimmer> и в ramzport.lua для картинки тоже
<xSmile_> Lisiano а для этой проги надо регаться и устанавливать чтото на декстоп?
<Lisiano> xSmile_ Надо только врубить VNC сервер на десктопе
<Lisiano> Scrimmer странно, поменял пути а не вылазиет.
<Scrimmer> перезапусти
<Lisiano> Уже
<Scrimmer> установи тим вивер)
<Lisiano> Уже
<Scrimmer> дай данные)
<Lisiano> Экран только не вырубай
<Lisiano> Сразу сетевой выдерну
<Scrimmer> у меня твое окно не появляется ))
<Lisiano> Странно, вино ругается. Шас перепоставлю
<Lisiano> Не выйдет, тогда через VNC
<xSmile_> Lisiano это гемор, надо разбератсся :( космотрю когда голова будет соображать...
<xSmile> Разобрался, как подключиться через Pidgin))
<Scrimmer> хорошо тебе
 * nuts_x считает что Pidgin лучший
 * Lisiano считает также
<xSmile> Lisiano  это как вы там считаете?))
<xSmile> Кстати, поставил deluge и там есть сразу же все что мне надо ;-)
<xSmile> А возможно есть какой-нибудь торрент клиент через который можно сразу видео смотреть по мере его скачивания?
<tagezi> как ты себе это представляешь?
<xSmile> на винде есть торрент клиент mediaget)
<Lisiano> Так качай и смотри.
<Lisiano> Просто ожидай прерывания
<xSmile> просто ставиш какойнить фильм на закачку, переходишь в плеер встроенный в торрент клиенте и смотриш скачивающийся фильм)
<Lisiano> Или просто скачай плагин под названием Pieces и ставь на авто закачку первого незакаченого блока
<shnaps> всем добрый вечер. проблема такого плана: убунта предложила обновиться. согласился. теперь система не грузит иксы и просто входит в tty1. как решить проблему, подскажите пожалуйста. очень срочно надо.
<tagezi> shnaps: а иксы что совсем не запускаются?
<shnaps> совсем. при попытке загрузки прошлой версии ядра просто черный экран и курсор.
<tagezi> ядро тут причем?
<tagezi> ты иксы запускал?
<shnaps> аа
<shnaps> пробовал. выдает ошибку
<tagezi> что за ошибка?
<shnaps> да вроде все пишет что при попытке соединиться с иксами, что нет такого файла или папки
<shnaps> точно написать не могу, сижу с телефона.
<shnaps> но могу сфотографировать что выдает запуск иксов
<tagezi> утебя вообще что стоит?
<shnaps> убунта 12.04
<shnaps> гугл говорить что проблема в дровах на видеокарту
<shnaps> но хз что сделать можно
<tagezi> а карта какая?
<shnaps> атишная. radeon HD 6650
<shnaps> амд даже, а не ати. ошибся немного
<tagezi> фиг знает, если чество
<tagezi> по ошибке нужно поискать.. может конкретно на ошибку выдаст что
<shnaps> так в том то и дело, что фиг его знает,  где ошибка
<tagezi> так он тебе пишет
<tagezi> пришли фотку
<tagezi> я пока нахожу только на нвидиа твой случай
<shnaps> сейчас.
 * tagezi засыпает
<shnaps> блин. С телефона ничего не хочет грузится. Нашел старый livecd с убунту, сейчас загружу
<shnaps> http://postimage.org/image/z5qccmwgb/ вот ссылка на ошибку
<shnaps> =( никто не иожеь помочь?
<shnaps> может*
<xSmile> При нажатии завершение работы, мой комп не выключается, а появляеться окно выбора пользователя... в чем беда?
#ubuntu-ru 2012-05-17
<nicloay> sharikoff:  здоров!
<sharikoff> й
<nicloay> я тут немного затупил с сетью и brctl - проясни плиз ситуацию
<nicloay> есть машина в нете - у нее один интерфейс и сразу торчит наружу.
<nicloay> туда нужно поставить виртуалки - соответсвтенно нужно поднять bridge - и тут вопрос  bridge надо ставить на основной  eth0 или поднять еще один виртуальный интерфейс со своей сетью - и уже поднимать на него ?
<nicloay> или я не правильно понимаю brctl  - что это типа апаратный уровень и вобще по идее наплевать на каком он ip потому как  гостевые оси будут иметь свои настройки сети ?
<nicloay> никто для VirtualBox bridged адаптор не настраивал - в системе надо br интерфейс для этого поднимать ?
<sharikoff> nicloay, а чо в нете пишут?
<nicloay> да.. все разобрался.
<nicloay> аттачить нужно всегда к физическому интерфейсу. -br и т.п.  ставить не надо.
<sharikoff> угу
<nicloay> прикольно у виртуалбокса гуи по rdp гуляет, не по vnc/
<sharikoff> нафик
<nicloay> да изначально чтоб систему поставить.
<nicloay> блин - после года centos-а я в убунте вобще потерялся. фиг знает где сеть настраивать :), init.d через chkconfig не поредактировать... ппц все неудобно стало :(
<sharikoff> верю
<nicloay> как то год или полтора назад все тебе не верил :) когда ты убунту поливал за всякие выкрутасы с конфигами
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> они ваще кто во что горазд
<sharikoff> каждый суслик -агроном емае
<nicloay> но я помню что в убунте тоже все удобно было - если только ее знать и другими дистрами не пользоваться 60
<sharikoff> приходится пользоваться
<mortuary> привет
<UNIm95> пока
<mortuary> кто нибудь здружил air video server с mirage на android?
<xSmile> Всем привет)
<xSmile> Кто-нибудь знает как сохранить настройки звука (Asla) в ubuntu 12.04? а то у меня мои настройки постоянно сбиваются после перезагрузки =\
<jlewka> всем привет
<jlewka> подскажите, а в lastlog ссыпяться ток ssh подключения?
<tagezi> всем привет
<wosk> О всемогущие убунтоадмины, взываю к вам )
<wosk> есть траблы со squid. не пускает в интернет. squid отвечает: Доступ запрещён. Access control configuration prevents your request from being allowed at this time.
<wosk> как вывести его на чистую воду и как дигностировать, хз.. (
<Scrimmer> Э, адоб больше не выпускает флеш плеер для линухи?
<tagezi> давно уже
<Scrimmer> http://vasilisc.com/flash_linux
<Scrimmer> tagezi: саламат паги
<Scrimmer> убунту такая классная) сама завершила сеанс)))
<tagezi> как это?
<Scrimmer> просто взяла, и завершила сеанс
<Scrimmer> сама :)
<Scrimmer> даже не спросила :)))
<tagezi> странная она у тебя
<tagezi> у меня она даже ошибки не выдаёт без разрешения )
<Scrimmer> а я вот хз че за прикол
<Scrimmer> хм, чтото тут ну очень тихо
<Scrimmer> даже никто не заходит на канал
<tagezi> хорошо, тихо )
<Scrimmer> да пугает эта тишина Т_Т
<tagezi> делом займись )
<Scrimmer> да, надо поесть
<tagezi> Scrimmer: http://css.manual.ru/
<Scrimmer> http://lecaw.ru/ я тут
<tagezi> там справочник, им удобно пользоваться, когда память подводит
<[v-8]_jupiter> Уже пробовали NVIDIA 295.53. Как он с встроенными карточками 7-ой серии
<Scrimmer> xD
<wanoska> !wanoska
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='wanoska'
<wanoska> !nick wanoska
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='nick wanoska'
<Aceler> wanoska: в приват
<tagezi> оО это чо было?
<artus> ..,
<Scrimmer> утро доброе
<artus> ага, и тебе
<Scrimmer> ты какой то грустный
<artus> Scrimmer, залипший :) ща кофе попью и будет все пучком
<Aiveri> hi people
<andrex> hi
<Scrimmer> ку
<Aiveri> время вроде день а тишина
<Scrimmer> тут почти всегда тихо
<tagezi> пока тролей нет )
<Aiveri> tagezi dont interest
<SergeyIT> жара - вымерли все
<Aiveri> i cold
<artus> @voice Aiveri
<artus> !ru > Aiveri
<ubuntuhelp> Aiveri, please see my private message
<tagezi> во, артус кофе попил )))
<artus> :)
<Scrimmer> теперь тут будет еще тише )
<artus> Scrimmer, чей то вчера ближе к ночи нифига ниразу тише небыло )
<Scrimmer> ну так это было вечером :)
<tagezi> потому что артус добрый был )
<Scrimmer> во
<artus> :P
<Aiveri> спасибо
<artus> да незачто Ж)
<Scrimmer> xD
<Scrimmer> ты ему еще и второй дай)
<artus> кончились :(
<andrex> в виже ку
<andrex> д*
<Scrimmer> что?
<scogra> n
<scogra> test
<ubuntuhelp> scogra, Есть контакт.
<Aceler> Что за фигня у меня с самбой может быть. При создании папки по шаре она создаётся с правами владельца #99 и группы #99
<Aceler> Это со стороны клиента. Со стороны сервера всё выглядит красиво.
<Aiveri> Aceler с любова пользователя или у тебя файлопомойка под nobody
<Aceler> Aiveri: nobody. С любого пользователя
<Aiveri> Aceler а кто у тебя под 99 UID?
<Aceler> А никого :)
<Aceler> Ни UID ни GID
<wanoska> ffff
<SergeyIT> видать вирусоид завелся
<Aceler> Ага, на линуксовых клиентах и на линуксовом серваке. Кишмя кишат :)
<Aceler> К тому же samba не умеет юниксовые права передавать
<Aceler> Т.е. это настройки сервера самбы. Только вот какие именно
<Aceler> О как интересно, если просто зайти наутилусом, то всё нормально работает, если монтировать через mount.cifs, получается такая фигня. Надо курить опции монтирования
 * Aceler ушёл курить маны
<Scrimmer> Смотри что б не вштырило
<Aiveri> create mask = 0664
<Aiveri>       force create mode = 0664
<Aiveri>       directory mask = 0775
<Aiveri>       force directory mode = 0775
<Aiveri> попробуй вот это в конфиге прописать
<andrex> Scrimmer: не шути с ним, а то в баньке попаришся)
<Aiveri> Aceler а зачем юзать самбу если у тебя сеть с линукс машинами?
<Aiveri> Aceler если не поможет значит действительно параметры монтирования смотри
<Aceler> Aiveri: 1C, как много в этом звуке…
<sharikoff> для сердца буховского слилось
<artus> Aceler, http://hidx.wordpress.com/2009/03/26/1c-samba-my/ авось чего для себя найдеш полезного
<Aiveri> Aceler бррр, у нас слава Богу не 1С
<tagezi> если мы не знаем о вирусах пол линь - это не значит что их неможет быть
<Aceler> На NFS возникают проблемы с блокировками, и главное, с правами. А самба это всё игнорирует
<Aceler> artus: спасибо, не нашёл :))
<andrex> они есть, но очень мало, покачто
<artus> Aceler, ну тама вроде как куски для коректной отработки прав были , но за работаспособность ниразу не ручаюсь )
<tagezi> ничего, ещё немного популярности наберёт и начнёться
<Aceler> tagezi: вирусов для линукс не будет. Для убунты - возможно, и то специфично и мало
<SergeyIT> некоторые проги под линукс не хуже вирусов
<artus> SergeyIT, скажем так, некоторые пользователи и без вирусов справляютцо :D
<tagezi> )
<SergeyIT> это да ))
<umren> Aceler что значит не будет? если убунту станет намного популярней, то они будут
<umren> не беспокойся
<umren> просто пока венда вся дырявая да и без апдейтов это ботнет по дефульту
<tagezi> Aceler: корпорации переходят на линь, так что будут вирусы
<umren> да и ее намного больше.
<andrex> не просто ещё вирусы в никсах трудно распостранять, так как проги все берутся из реп, а не фиг знает где как в вий
<Aceler> tagezi: на какой конкретно линукс переходят корпорации?
<umren> это все технические вопросы, всегда есть пути
<SergeyIT> на корпоративный
<umren> пока венда хорошо кормит вирусологов
<umren> убунта им не интересна
<artus> andrex, ой ли, убунтята чето про наличие реп нифига не знають, им дай стянуть откуда нить исходники и покомпилять
<andrex> artus: ага, это уже виндузятские убунтята)
<artus> andrex, достаточно паковать в дебки все чего тебе угодно. выкладывать на обменниках и обзывать файло драйверами на видео ,
<SergeyIT> да им, зачастую, и хелло вирус не скомпилять
<tagezi> зачем репы? подмену рута можно сделать.. тоесть и через сайт возно загружать
<tagezi> вопрос в том, что пока не стоит писать, незачем
<bosyi> привет всем. мне тут уже 1 раз помогли относительно того что через 5 минут в кубунту тухнет єкран. решение потерял. буду благодарен если напомните
<artus> tagezi, да и рута то подменять не надо, учитывая что они даже вайн под рутом пускають, зачем себе сложнсти городить )
<SergeyIT> bosyi, сегодня только тема на форуме была
 * tagezi ушёл читать новость о разорении гугла
<bosyi> видел. только там решения небыло
<bosyi> щас еще раз ее просмотрю
<bosyi> там только плачутся что проблема есть.
<bosyi> а как удобно посмотреть логи канала?
<Aceler> artus: разницу между вирусами и руткитами чуем?
<Aceler> bosyi: через браузер достаточно удобно
<artus> Aceler, по факту пользователю один фиг , ну и если оформить на ланчпад и кидать ссылочки через бложек буит тебе вирус :)
<bosyi> Aceler: спс, а куда заходить? какой адрес логов?
<sharikoff> адрес логов: москва, шаболовка 37 , абвгдейка
<Aceler> bosyi: я успел наяндексить их за 40 секунд, за сколько справишься ты?
<artus> Aceler, ну будет он по жаберу как вариант рассылать себя в мессагах аттачем) так чтоб совсем размножалку прикрутить :D
<Aceler> artus: узбекские вирусы возможны в любой системе, согласен :)
<Aceler> «Установите меня, пожалуйста!!»
<Aceler> Эх
<Aceler> bosyi: 40 секунд прошло, а ты не успел :) Ну, держи, в следующий раз сам ищи: http://logs.ubuntu.ru/irc/freenode/2012/05/17/%23ubuntu-ru.log
<artus> Aceler, не, ну было же там что то на яве завязаное давеча
<sharikoff> artus: был эпик фейл
<sharikoff> с пхп цги
<sharikoff> вот все обделались то
<artus> а про пхп цги я как то пропустил
<Scrimmer> !nvidia
<ubuntuhelp> Настоятельно рекомендуем ставить драйвера, предлагаемые системой. Руководство установки драйверов nVidia тут: http://goo.gl/7gYgP на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia см. !nvidia-nouveau !xswat
<bosyi> Aceler: спс.
<Aceler> artus: у меня даже в рамках одного предприятия кое-где оракловская java, а кое-где gcj. Но проблема в том, что вирусам нужна благодатная почва, а разработчики линукса эту почву не дают.
<artus> Aceler, благо пользователи ее дают ) особенно мне нравятся примеры аля "наваял скрипт, положил в /etc и сделал chmod 777 megascript"
<artus> Aceler, достаточно всего лиш поиском пройтись по системе на предмет Ж)
<Aceler> artus: почва — это множество машин с  идентичными уязвимостями. А отдельные скрипты вирусы эксплуатировать не смогут. Впрочем, можно попробовать написать что-нибудь умное.
<bosyi> как через wget выкачать логи за февраль: пробовал http://logs.ubuntu.ru/irc/freenode/2012/05/* так не хочет..
<andrex> ага, некоторые кадры ещё и общий доступ на бин делают)
<sharikoff> artus: http://bugtraq.ru/rsn/archive/2012/05/04.html
<bosyi> wget http://logs.ubuntu.ru/irc/freenode/2012/02/*
<artus> Aceler, ну делающих на скрипты 777 тоже можно назвать идентичной уязвимостью, ибо в масштабах одной только убунты это потенциальных пару десятков тысяч возможных компов лехко нарисовать можно )
<Aceler> artus: пару десятков тысяч — это называется «не взлетит» ;)
<artus> Aceler, ну для начала пойдеть)
<artus> Aceler, пару лет и народ на линуксе совсем до мышкотыкательства скатится, так что там уже попроще будет, ибо чего и как исполняется основную массу уже не будет волновать вообще , ну просит пароль рута, ну и что, зато кошерный
<artus> скринсейвер поставит )
<Aceler> artus: я же так и сказал, что вирусы будут для убунты, но не для линукса вообще
<Aceler> Ибо.
<andrex> bosyi: wget -r --no-parent http://logs.ubuntu.ru/irc/freenode/2012/05/ както так
<scogra> ребята, помогите! нужно конвертировать видео с регистратора в формате *.264 Поиск юзал, перебрал много конвертеров для форточки - бестолку
<artus> ffmpeg, mencoder
<scogra> для убунты есть какие-либо конвертеры?
<Aiveri> конечно
<Aiveri> http://www.nixp.ru/recipes/%D0%9A%D0%B0%D0%BA-%D0%BA%D0%BE%D0%BD%D0%B2%D0%B5%D1%80%D1%82%D0%B8%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%B0%D1%82%D1%8C-%D0%B2%D0%B8%D0%B4%D0%B5%D0%BE-%D0%B4%D0%BB%D1%8F-Android.html
<scogra>  качаю mencoderсчас посмотрю
<Aiveri> scogra по ссылке выше, пользовался сам работает на ура
<scogra> ух, ты, как написал-то
<Aiveri> в смысле7
<andrex> Aiveri: http://tinyurl.com/6rorpav -- ссылки сжимай
<Aiveri> andrex зачем?!
<scogra> Aiveri<-:mencoder не поддерживает *.264
<wanoska> кто нибудь пользовался мышкой genius traveler 6000
<andrex> Aiveri: а за тем что, она может из нормальной зжелатся на очень здоровую в строк так 20
<Aiveri> scogra х264 что ли?
<scogra> Aiveri<-:имя_файла.264
<andrex> сделаться*
<artus> scogra, сфигли не поддерживает то?
<artus> scogra, http://www.videorip.info/forum/20-x264--besplatnyj-kodek-standarta-mpeg4-avch264/304-pravilnoe-dvukhprokhodnoe-kodirovanie#311
<Aiveri> scogra он любой формат поддерживать должен, я из mkv в основном перекодировал
<scogra> Aiveri<-:как иожно послать тебе файлик на пробу?
<Aiveri> scogra ни как я на работе, а с тобой общаюсь у даленной машины где-то в России
<scogra> Aiveri<-:жаль
<Aiveri> большой файл?
<scogra> от 450 кб до 100 мб есть
<Aiveri> давай какойнить до 5Мб на opensuse@xakep.ru
<Aiveri> scogra отправляешь?
<andrex> !
<andrex> хех
<scogra> Aiveri<-:да, ушел
<scogra> Aiveri<-:ругается на адрес
<Aiveri> не знаю что он у тебя ругается спам регулярно доходит
<andrex> ппц, а чё файло обменником несудьба? извращунцы
<Aiveri> с файлообмена я из консоли не качну
<artus> rgost же , там прямой линк
<andrex> хы ну ет смотря с какого
<Aiveri> тогда кидай где прямой линк
<Aiveri> в общем что бы wget взял
<scogra> Aiveri<-:http://files.mail.ru/TRJIQ4
<scogra> не, не то
<scogra> http://download6.files.mail.ru/V9Q8P1/23852c5ffc076ebe814059db674dbfa3/file2.264
<scogra> эх, домой ухожу, рабочее время кончилось... до завтра!
<Aiveri> не кодируется
<Aiveri> ffmpeg version 0.10.3 Copyright (c) 2000-2012 the FFmpeg developers
<Aiveri>   built on May  9 2012 17:53:24 with gcc 4.7.0 20120505 (prerelease)
<Aiveri>   configuration: --prefix=/usr --enable-libmp3lame --enable-libvorbis --enable-libxvid --enable-libx264 --enable-libvpx --enable-libtheora --enable-libgsm --enable-libspeex --enable-postproc --enable-shared --enable-x11grab --enable-libopencore_amrnb --enable-libopencore_amrwb --enable-libschroedinger --enable-libopenjpeg --enable-librtmp --enable-libpulse --enable-gpl --enable-version3
<Aiveri> --enable-runtime-cpudetect --disable-debug --disable-static
<Aiveri>   libavutil      51. 35.100 / 51. 35.100
<Aiveri>   libavcodec     53. 61.100 / 53. 61.100
<Aiveri>   libavformat    53. 32.100 / 53. 32.100
<Aiveri>   libavdevice    53.  4.100 / 53.  4.100
<artus> @kick Aiveri изыди флудер
<tagezi> Блин, в питре лето началось =(((
<sharikoff> а у нас уже прошло
<sharikoff> снег седня был
<artus> sharikoff, лето по выходным включают? :)
<sharikoff> угу
<sharikoff> включали
<only_you> а Киев заливает..
<artus> only_you, а под киевом солнышко )
<only_you> не Ирпинь ли часом?)
<artus> он самый
<only_you> гг
<SergeyIT> лето в этом году в четверг было
<artus> SergeyIT, :D
<Scrimmer> !nvidia
<ubuntuhelp> Настоятельно рекомендуем ставить драйвера, предлагаемые системой. Руководство установки драйверов nVidia тут: http://goo.gl/7gYgP на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia см. !nvidia-nouveau !xswat
<Scrimmer> Ребят, а как сделать, как было в 11.10 - когда стоит русский язык, горит кнопка Scroll lock
<Scrimmer> ?
<Scrimmer> Сделал, всё)
<artus> Scrimmer, ну в настройках раскладки галочку поставь
<wanoska> f
<sharikoff> ванночка ты?
<Scrimmer> У меня окно Информации о ошибке только что зависло и предложило отправить отчет по ошибке по окну отчета об ошибке хД
<umren> Про линукс https://docs.google.com/present/view?id=aw62gkwsfp9_119f57gmpgs&pli=1
<umren> довольно смешно :)
<Scrimmer> как все грустно )
<tagezi> Scrimmer: а ты что не видел сайт стоплинукс?
<tagezi> umren: прикинь, некоторым это не смешно, они реально поднимают истерику )
<umren> некоторым это кому?
<umren> я не видел родителей которые пытаются отучить детей от линукса.
<umren> если только от компа "пойди поиграй на улице, погода хорошая"
<umren> :D
<tagezi> я видел детей до 40 лет )) которые считают что линукс - это = пиратство, воровство, антисоциальное поведение )
<umren> я видел либо тех которым пофиг, либо те которые считают это "хакерством"
<umren> что то тебе с окружением не повезло
<tagezi> угу ) хакер - это и есть вор )
<umren> не
<umren> это крутой компьютерщик
<tagezi> не, крутой компьютерщик - это челокек работающий в Лукойле или Газпроме )
<tagezi> у меня отец кстати считает, что линук это антисоциально ))
<umren> не, кто работает в лукойле или газпроме это уже "сын чиновника"
<umren> или чувак со "связями"
<tagezi> umren: ну, не совсем так, но впринципе я с тобой согласен )
<Scrimmer> пф
<Scrimmer> у меня родители считают, что линукс - это разновидность винды
<Scrimmer> а вы тут антисоциально, антисоциально...
<tagezi> лол
<shenmue> пыщ
<Scrimmer> саламат паги
<Scrimmer> не? ты так не считаешь ?
<Tmin10> подскажите, как называется та прога, которая содержит профили вайна для запуска разных игр под ним?
<KyuuBe> плейонлинукс
<shenmue> вайнтрикс что ли?
<KyuuBe> это пакетный менеджер вроде какой-то для вина
<Tmin10> точно, playonlinux
<Scrimmer> Ребят, такая трабла: http://uppix.net/d/0/b/91762d2a3b4a26e14b7c188f94501.png
<Scrimmer> Виден только рабочий стол, ну и запускается терминал, юнайти ничего нет. панелей у окон нет.
<Scrimmer> Unity 2D и Гостевой режим - там все нормально работает
<Sergey_IT> Scrimmer, с компизом баловался? Сброс делай
<Scrimmer> уже сделали
<Scrimmer> (:
<Scrimmer> а где райден ?
<Sergey_IT> кеды обмывает наверно
<Scrimmer> надо зайти в кубунту )
 * shenmue решил посмотреть старый ужастик
<Nor8> shenmue  ПРиквел чужих еще не появился в двд качестве? ;-)
<shenmue> приквел? оО
<Nor8> shenmue Слово незнакомое? )))
<shenmue> чот не слышал что бы приквел снимали. хотя снова уг получиться на вроде алиенс вс предатор
<[Raiden]> так рано не появится. В конце мая только в кинотератрах пройдет, вроде с 31 показ
<Nor8> shenmue: Ты отсталый. :-D    http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1446714/
<[Raiden]> тогда и экранки появятся, а двд ощутимо позднее
<[Raiden]> Кстати, с дума не ходил в кт, но думаю сходить ена этот фильм
<[Raiden]> без е )
<[Raiden]> Я бы  сча чего-нить интересное посмотрел бы... Вот только что...
<shenmue> хм ну есть мстители в достаточно хорошем качестве
<shenmue> а я щас смотрю исполнитель желаний 2
<Nor8>  shenmue:  Про немецкого сантехника? :-D
<[Raiden]> красные мстители?
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Нет уж, комиксных американских героев сами смотрите.
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Да, там перебор,  только если ради эффектов глянуть.
<shenmue> там ради приколов старка и халка стоит смотреть
<Nor8> shenmue: Сомневаюсь )))
<Nor8> Какие у Халка приколы могуть быть )))
<UNIm95> черт у мидори 500 мб памяти сожрал. на 3-х вкладках
<UNIm95> уже 800
<[Raiden]> просто купи себе памяти столько, что бы вопрос о её мониторинге отпал
<[Raiden]> и всё
<UNIm95> нет. не в этом дело
<UNIm95> я ему копипасту из буфера дал
<shenmue> Nor8 это точно приквел? не римейк?
<[Raiden]> shenmue: 100%
<Nor8> Говорят, что приквел
<Nor8> То есть, шанс велик, что будет продолжение )))
<Nor8> Заново снимут чужих
<shenmue> ппц и так чужих испоганили =( а тут сто пудов должны взять сюжетом и каким нибуть офигенским секретом происхождения чужих
<Nor8> Секретом  ))
<shenmue> ну да. прародина ихния к примеру. правда все сдохнуть должны будут что бы вписаться в первую часть
<[Raiden]> скотт автор первой части, врятли испоганит. Да и  тех кусков которые выложены вполне достаточно, что бы понять что стоит ждать
<[Raiden]> Я кстати вторую люблю
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Вторая мясная ))
<Nor8> Но третья и последняя тоже норм.
<shenmue> даже бате позвонил. обрадовал. его любимый фильм чужие
<Nor8> ахахаха )))
<Scrimmer> Мстители довольно таки неплохой фильмец
<Scrimmer> Но, блин, из-за того, что он получил такой высокий рейтинг, студия теперь хочет
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U3-N1UWId8U - для тех кто долго запрягает :)
<Scrimmer> Выпускать по 2 фильм в год =\
<Scrimmer> [Raiden] Nor8: саламат паги ;)
<[Raiden]> шпрехен зи дойтч? :)
<Nor8> ))))
<[Raiden]> в этом году ещё Хоббиты появятся.
<[Raiden]> Любители братвы и колца должны радоваться
<[Raiden]> ь*
<UNIm95> парни какой регуляркой снести все одинаковые строки?
<shenmue> [Raiden] чот чужих не видать
<shenmue> разыграли что ли?
<UNIm95> из текстового файла?
<shenmue> фигня какая то судя по рекламе
<[Raiden]> ну, совсем не фигня. Сразу видно качественную фантастику
<[Raiden]> Хотя, не будем о вкусах
<Nor8>  shenmue: А ты хотел, чтоб там стреляли направо и налево? )))
<shenmue> UNIm95 которая сносит все одинаковые строки судя по всему
<shenmue> хм наверное соурс лист почистить надо?
<[Raiden]> да, и что бы там кэптен америка был
<UNIm95> shenmue: нет. лог на 55 метров
<Aceler> UNIm95: uniq -q file
<[Raiden]> вообще  хорошую нф и ужасы-нф  снимали в прошлом веке. Сча очень все помешаны на эффектах и маркетинге и рейтинге.
<Aceler> в смысле uniq -u file
<UNIm95> Aceler:
<UNIm95> Aceler: спасибо
<Aceler> или наоборот… в мане посмотри, в общем )
<[Raiden]> тоже самое и в играх. Линейные фигни с крутой граффикой. Уг в общем, может 1-2 игры в год которые стоят потери времени на них )
<shenmue> хм вря дли там одинаковые есть. ибо там же дата и время стоит
<UNIm95> shenmue лог вайна
<UNIm95> =)
<Nor8> [Raiden]:Ну так, хороший сюжет денег стоит ))
<[Raiden]> )
<shenmue> да он везде одинаков особенно в стрелялках
<Nor8> [Raiden]: А его еще придумать нужно )))
<shenmue> есть хмырь который ведет себя как враг человечества. надо его остановить.
<[Raiden]> Ну короче сча всё такое,  фофло в обертке  по высшему классу. От продуктов до кино
<shenmue> сюжет всех стрелялок . исключение поажлуй халф лайф
<[Raiden]> с некоторыми исключениями )
<[Raiden]> для примера, сегодня утром передача была, что в грушах  столько пестицидов и т.д. Что польза об них конечно есть, но лучше не есть.
<[Raiden]> :)
<[Raiden]> Хотя если очистить от кожуры, то можно как бы  уменьшить эффект поедания отравы.
<[Raiden]> гном кстати такой же. Хотя тут и красота обертки под вопросом
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Это все передачи для москвичей ))) У них там повышенный завоз всякого отстоя в магазины детектед )))
 * [Raiden] спрятался
<shenmue> а я всё ждал
<shenmue> надолго ли райдена хватит
<[Raiden]> ))
<UNIm95> Aceler: спс после 4-х итераций объем упал до 1.3 мб
<shenmue> фактически райдена хватило на 30 постов =)
<[Raiden]> Nor8: Ну наверное да )
<Nor8> [Raiden]:  Это факт, трупоеды вавилонские :-D
<[Raiden]> Так вышло  , что я в 1 офисе в 1 московской фирме сча работаю. И там большой оборот документов. Один я могу напечать отправить сотню описей документов. И ту тменя осенило что производство и продажа бумаги для принтеров дело безпроигрышное.
<[Raiden]> чего-то из меня оффтопик лезит
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Так же как и производство принтеров )))
<Scrimmer> где же дятька артус с его банами :))
<[Raiden]> а вот это под вопросом. Конкретно я печают на HP которому 15 лет. Вот краска\картриджи - это да.
<andrex> ручки и карандаши вот это беспроигрышное
<andrex> развели тут, балаган
<[Raiden]> вообще 15 это фраза местного админа. Может  и поменьше HP LaserJet 1150
<[Raiden]> http://img13.nnm.ru/d/2/3/3/f/8fd375f3d86b942e0d98e0d9aa5.jpg
<Nor8> [Raiden]: ПРо нефть? )))
<[Raiden]> http://img13.nnm.ru/0/f/9/0/9/59ee48571084dcdaf6d9e620653.jpg
<[Raiden]> угу
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Скоро так будет :-D    www.youtube.com/watch?v=PctkZ1C-o2A
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Если они, конечно, прилетят )))))
<[Raiden]> Да, это красивый момент... Кстати 1 из немногих фильмов которые я купил на двд
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Фильм актуален как кин-дза-дза ))))
<[Raiden]> угу )
<[Raiden]> каша пластиковая (с)
<tagezi> как его пропустили в те годы
<tagezi> там такие моменты есть, которые никак не вписываются в научную теорию компартии )
<UNIm95> народ почему на while ["1" != "2"] ругается строка 5: [1: команда не найдена
<UNIm95> ?
<tagezi> синтаксис наверное гдето нарушен )
<UNIm95> tagezi: не подскажешь где?
<tagezi> ну ты на баше пишешь, а я его так.. на вид увижу, но не понимаю )
<umren> я чет тоже ленюсь баш учить :D хотя это дело пары вечером..
<umren> вечеров
<[Raiden]> UNIm95: пробел мб
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: ult&
<UNIm95> где?*
<[Raiden]> while [ "1" != "2" ];do echo цикл аднака;done
<[Raiden]> в скобках рядом с ними
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: ты прав
<[Raiden]> постоянный цикл можно созда с помощью :
<[Raiden]> while :; do echo "не прерывается само" ;done
<UNIm95> спс
<[Raiden]> http://vds-admin.ru/shell-scripting/sluzhebnye-simvoly#dualdot_
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Вдогонку, о мстителях ))) http://imgur.com/gallery/eQcuZ
<[Raiden]> )
<umren> мне больше это понравилось про мстителей :) http://9gag.com/gag/4053065
<Scrimmer> Ребят, напомните, как удалить старое ядро ?
<Scrimmer> точнее подскажите)
<shenmue> sudo apt-get purge ядро какое хочешь удалить
<andrex> dpkg -l | grep linux-image а потом что выше
<Scrimmer> а твоя что делает ?
<andrex> смотрит какие пакеты установленны
<Scrimmer> благодарю
<Sergey_IT> Scrimmer, там еще хидера ненужные останутся, из синаптика сделай
<andrex> sudo apt-get autoremove linux-image-(версия)-generic && update-grub
<andrex> sudo вторе забыл(
<shenmue> граб сам обновиться
<Scrimmer> благодарю
<Pr0f1t> andrex привет)
<Pr0f1t> я решил ту проблему =)
<Pr0f1t> optirun nvidia-settings -c :8
<Pr0f1t> - настройка драйвера nvidia с bumblebee
<Pr0f1t> может кому то пригодиться
<andrex> понятно
<Pr0f1t> как дела?
<Sergey_IT> Pr0f1t, на форуме напиши
<Pr0f1t> Sergey где именно писать?)
<andrex> sudo su -c 'apt-get autoremove linux-image-(версия)-generic&&update-grub' - так круче)
<Pr0f1t> ты уже пробовал наверно..
<Sergey_IT> Pr0f1t, где-нибудь где про видео
<shenmue> https://docs.google.com/present/view?id=aw62gkwsfp9_119f57gmpgs&pli=1 =)
<andrex> баян
<Sergey_IT> andrex, а хидера дядя удалять будет? )
<andrex> да авторемов же
<Sergey_IT> andrex, не доверяю я авто )
<Pr0f1t> Sergey, я это нашел на уже обновленной документации про установку  nvidia+intel
<Scrimmer> а что за начальный RAM-диск?
<Pr0f1t> авто для суецидников
<andrex> Pr0f1t: раз такой умный удаляй иксы
<Pr0f1t> ок
<andrex> там много чего авто
<Pr0f1t> я не однократно удалял xorg.conf и ничего страшного не происходило =)
<andrex> ну это только конфиг
<Pr0f1t> а что ещё есть?
<andrex> а лучше поставь первые никсы, там ещё и загрузку в ручную делать придётся)
<Pr0f1t> да? пожалуй я оставлю всё как есть
<Scrimmer> а ты умный :)
<Pr0f1t> спасибо
<Scrimmer> я andrex говорил
<Pr0f1t> я тоже
<shenmue> Scrimmer спасибо
<Scrimmer> но ведь ты тоже не andrex
<shenmue> хм а в форматирование обязательно входит создание фс и разделов?
<Pr0f1t> ytn
<Pr0f1t> нет)
<shenmue> вообще новые винты они чистые или с фс продаються?
<andrex> форматирование формирует фс поэтому, да,
<Pr0f1t> нет, в раздел не будет установлена ос
<Pr0f1t> то раздел можно не форматировать
<Pr0f1t> сами винты - чистые
<[Raiden]> форматирование = создание фс
<andrex> на разделе, но раздел может быть пустым, то есть не отформатированым
<Pr0f1t> да
<shenmue> Формати́рование ди́ска — процесс разметки устройств хранения или носителей информации
<[Raiden]> нет
<Scrimmer> Ребята, я понял что у меня со звуком!
<shenmue> это с вики
<Scrimmer> Как решить не знаю - надеюсь на вашу помощь
<[Raiden]> ну в целом да, но разметкой чаще звоут создание разделов )
<Scrimmer> У меня при воспроизведении любого звука, выход меняется с задней панели звуковой карты на переднюю
<[Raiden]> создание фс тоже в каком-то смысле разметка, на болки\структуру фс
<Scrimmer> И из-за этого звук "тормозит"
<shenmue> ну по мне было всегда что форматирование это очистка диска даже от ф
<shenmue> от фс
<[Raiden]> нет
<shenmue> а создание разделов уже как бы другой процесс
<shenmue> я вообще о другом думал. покупая новый комп с предустановленной ос получаеться что хард диски б\у уже
<[Raiden]> и комп )
<andrex> )
<andrex> цену должны скидывать гады
<Pr0f1t> :D
<Scrimmer> Ребят, как отключить переднюю панель звуковой карты ? )
<shenmue> ну я не вижу каких либо эм... ошибок в своем предположении
<Nor8> Это как это переднюю? ))))
<andrex> в биос или джамперами, наверно
<Scrimmer> Ну блин, спереди которые 2 выхода - микрофон и звук
<Scrimmer> У меня из-за этого проблема со звуком - постоянно меняется выход с передней панели на заднюю, и поэтому тормозит звук
<Nor8> Руками, отключи кабель или замьють в микшере.
<shenmue> у тебя ноут что ли?
<Scrimmer> не, декстоп
<andrex> shenmue: сам то понял что сморозил)
<Sergey_IT> и комп б/у
<Sergey_IT> покупать со склада по частям надо
<andrex> с завода, с конвеера
<shenmue> andrex да. я покупаю новый комп. а он уже заюзанный получаеться
<Scrimmer> Nor8: а что именно там мютить? если через alsamixer
<andrex> shenmue: я про комп или ноут)
<Nor8> shenmue: Гарантия то та же или нет?
<Nor8>  Scrimmer: Микрофон как минимум
<Scrimmer> хм, а че жмякать там, что б мютить ?)
<Nor8> Scrimmer: ОТключи лучше кабель, там понятнее ))))
<Scrimmer> хех
<andrex> shenmue: смотри, а то скай с лопатой придёт, и за ться,тся настучит)
<shenmue> хм... ну я более склонен к точным наукам . не виноват что письмо дается мне с трудом
<andrex> это ему попробу докажи потом)
<shenmue> у пушкина между прочим наоборот было. матан два. русская языка пять
<Sergey_IT> shenmue, так письмо тоже точная наука
<andrex> хм, а ядумал гуманитария)
<Pr0f1t> открой корпус компа и поищи провод на материнке Audio.. отключи его
<[Raiden]> когда подергаеш ьвсе провода, открой наконец мануал и найди нужный
<[Raiden]> )
<andrex> не лучше, припаять еще один штекер и воткнуть в переднюю панель)
<shenmue> понадакусываешь =) тока синий не трож!!!!!
<[Raiden]> вообще, в теории можно перенаправлять и отрубать софтово. Только без меня
<shenmue> ага значит в кедах такого нет
<shenmue> смотался сразу
<Sergey_IT> пошел проверять переключалку
<andrex> не я тут както, мышки через консоль вырубал да иксы через startx запускал, меня прозвали ижно генератором адских комманд
<andrex> я больше таким не занимаюсь)
<shenmue> да в свое время было круто в ирц команды на отключение мышки и клавы давать а затем ребут советовать
<andrex> а зачем оно сразу вырубает
<andrex> потом умора, с включением клавы назад)
<Lisiano> Злые вы люди
<shenmue> там по моему если ps\2 клава то юсб работала. и наоборот
<shenmue> как то легко это обойти можна было. вроде так.
<andrex> нуда отключается только определённое устройство если второе воткнуть в другой порт то оно робит
<andrex> а просто взять ещё все ком юзб лпт и пс порты вырубить, и пущай мучается
<Sergey_IT> на планшете?
<andrex> ну на планшете уже по другому)
<shenmue> ну дрова на тач удалить ... хмм... все возможности внешнего управления устройством
<shenmue> ну до кучи можно об угол еще пару раз долбануть
<andrex> повезёт если ssh работает
<andrex> шутка админа к 1 апреля)
<Sergey_IT> если его с 1-го уволили
<Scrimmer> Не, всеравно меняет выходы с задней на переднюю (
<Scrimmer> а если подключить в передний порт наушники
<Scrimmer> то играет везде нормально о_0
<Sergey_IT> на буках такое тоже наболюдается бывает
<Nor8> Scrimmer: В биосе смотрел?
<Scrimmer> эх
<Scrimmer> только обьемного звука нету
<Scrimmer> !pulse
<ubuntuhelp> PulseAudio (ранее PolypAudio) — мультиплатформенный звуковой сервер, созданный в качестве улучшенной замены таких серверов, как ESD см: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio
<Scrimmer> !alsa
<ubuntuhelp> Установка, обновление, переконфигурирование системы вывода звука : http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/alsa
<ubuntuhelp> Если это не удается, см. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - для воспроизведения аудио файлов Смотрите !Players и !mp3
<andrex> Scrimmer: pavucontrol тебя спасёт
<andrex> надеюсь)
<Scrimmer> а что ет ?
<andrex> прога управляет портами каналами итд
<Scrimmer> спс
<Scrimmer> попробую с алсой щас)
 * andrex посмотрел скока hw* в dev и решил не генерить быдло комманды
<Scrimmer> тю!
<andrex> ппц, стоит только одному нормально раздающему уйти и торрент превращается в уг
<wanoska> подскажите как изменить размер hud в ubuntu 12.04
<andrex> игры зло
<wanoska> подскажите как изменить размер hud в ubuntu 12.04 что бы он был не на весь экран ноутбука
<NoOova> Народ у кого нибудь есть киви кошелек?
<Scrimmer> блин
<Scrimmer> всеравно не выводит звук нормально
<NoOova> надо 1 рубль, могу с янддекс денег вернуть
<andrex> у меня был, тока забылся за ненадобностью
<Scrimmer> точнее 5.1
<Lisiano> wanoska: В верхнем левом углу должны быть 3 кнопки (Вроде) когда открыт даш, нажми на самую правую
<wanoska> Lisiano: Спасибо большое, что то раньше их не замечал)
<andrex> Scrimmer: на форуме поищи, там есть несколько тем про 5.1 звук, не у тебя одного такой косяк
<andrex> Scrimmer: или как тут попробуй http://linux.vsevteme.ru/2010/04/15/blog/nastroyka-zvuka-5-1-v-ubuntu-i-debian
<Scrimmer> в биосе не нашел про отключение передней панели
<Scrimmer> а руками чтото не вырубилось =\
<andrex> через pavucontrol
<andrex> выруби
<andrex> ну или ссыль я те выше дал
<baronos> тест
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Есть контакт.
<baronos> кто нить хайлайтни меня :)
<Scrimmer> эх, не хочет
<baronos> гуд
<Scrimmer> думал чтото намудрил в убунте, зашел в кубунту - тоже не :(
<andrex> baronos: всё тестингом маешся)
<Scrimmer> эх, как быть то ?
<andrex> Scrimmer: не юзать 5.1 звук
<Scrimmer> не, убунту мне больше нравится, чем кубунту ))
<only_you> а мне лубунту :D
<tagezi> test
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Ну понг, и что?
<tagezi> чо, чо. сеть логает
<andrex> я спать полвосьмого уже, утра)
<Vladislaw> Всем привет.
<Vladislaw> назрел вопрос, возможно-ли просмотреть к чему обращается приложение, что и куда пишет?
<Vladislaw> а то есть триальное приложение, вот интересно с кем оно общаться будет, для сохранения информации и триал периоде
#ubuntu-ru 2012-05-18
<Pr0f1t> народ а кто нибудь знает что за процесс kworker?
<Pr0f1t> этот процесс грузит один из четырех процессоров на 90%
<sharikoff>  грохни его
<sharikoff> и увидишь
<sharikoff> ядро менял?
<Pr0f1t> он не убивается, ядро не причем
<Pr0f1t> он есть 0 памяти
<Pr0f1t> но грузит уже на 95%
<Pr0f1t> он начинает так хавать после любой 3d графики(игры,бэнчмарки..не важно), даже когда я всё закрываю он всё равно жрёт
<Pr0f1t> такая же проблема была и на винде, только на ней этот процесс называется interrupts
<Pr0f1t> у меня ноут Asus K53SC новый , биос самый новый.. что это за фигня =\
<tagezi> test
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Fail!
<sharikoff> бжж
<scogra> test
<ubuntuhelp> scogra, Понг.
<nicloay> подскажите как расследовать причину. pptp соединение рвется из за того что на pptp сервере iptables дропает инвалидный пакет
<nicloay> http://paste.org.ru/?vpr76e
<nicloay> как дебажить такие вещи - имею ввиду узнать почему клиент шлет инвалидный пакет и что конкретно в нем инвалидного
<Wizard> Привет.
<vovchik-p> Привет всем. Есть большая проблема. Не могу настроить fn клавиши. Система убунту 10.04. Из коробки работает только звук, а регулировка яркости намертво вешает ноут, помогает выход в консольный режим и вход обратно или перезагрузка. После установк
<Vladislaw> vovchik-p, о_О
<vovchik-p> Может кто то сталкивался с такой проблемой?
<vovchik-p> Перепробовал почти все дистры, одно и то же. Только в убунту 12.04 регулято яркости не вешает ноут.
<vovchik-p> Привет всем. Есть большая проблема. Не могу настроить fn клавиши. Система убунту 10.04. Из коробки работает только звук, а регулировка яркости намертво вешает ноут, помогает выход в консольный режим и вход обратно или перезагрузка. После установк
<scratchx[x]> народ а в убунте 12.04 компазит отрубить можно?
<scratchx[x]> ну или компиз
<scratchx[x]> нахер эти эффекты
<scratchx[x]> я юзаю открытый драйвер и тормаза
<sharikoff> @op
<oxothuk> доброе утро
<oxothuk> камрады, как узнать кто менял пароль пользователя в системе?
<Dmitrix> Всем привет! установил из minimal-cd почтовый сервер, а как теперь к нему подключится через почтовый клиент?
<tagezi> всем привет
<oxothuk> так как все таки узнать, кто и когда менял пароль пользователя в ubuntu?
<Scrimmer> утрецо доброе всем
<tagezi> oxothuk: всмысле как?
<oxothuk> tagezi: какаято редиска сменила мне пароль
<oxothuk> нужно узнать кто и от какого пользователя
<oxothuk> такое возможно?
<oxothuk> точннее когда и от какого пользователя
<tagezi> oxothuk: да.. поменять пароль может пользователь и рут
<oxothuk> да нет
<tagezi> если пользователь не менял, то поменял рут
<oxothuk> меня интересует, можно ли узнать КОГДА был поменян пароль?
<oxothuk> от определенного пользователя
<KyuuBe> skype: error while loading shared libraries: libXv.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<KyuuBe> чойто оно
<KyuuBe> а понял
<KyuuBe> пакет ему этот нужен в 32битном виде
<KyuuBe> собрание костылей
<NoOova> Народ как думаете почему у меня программы вылетают постоянно случайным образом и комп перезагружается?
<NoOova> в то время как ночь мемтеста ошибок не выявила
<nicloay> короче слава богу загнулась на ранней стадии идея использовать  virtualbox как хост.
<SergeyIT> аминь
<SergeyIT> кто использует webtoolkit? http://www.webtoolkit.eu/wt
<Civilian> SergeyIT: не использовал, но поглядываю давно
<Civilian> до сих пор прикидываю, подходит он для извращений или нет
<SergeyIT> Civilian, а я вот решил поизвращаться )
<Civilian> SergeyIT: а к чему вопрос?
<SergeyIT> хотел узнать насчет стабильности, утечек памяти, есть ли проблемы
<Civilian> SergeyIT: ну у них офф сайт на Wt крутиться
<Civilian> SergeyIT: я прикидывал можно ли писать веб-гуй для маленькой железки на арме на нем, но уж больно он здоров. Хотя я его собрал под uclibc + uclibc++ + stlport что ли
<Civilian> и даже какие-то демки крутились
<SergeyIT> SergeyIT, да я тоже пробовал года 2 назад, вроде работает
<Civilian> SergeyIT: они вроде недавно офф мануал обновляли, он стал вменяемым
<SergeyIT> я и раньше вроде не жаловался, что надо - было нормально объяснено
<oxothuk> можно как нибудь узнать, кто менял пароли пользователю?
<oxothuk> ,
<oxothuk> ?
<baronos> тот у кого есть на это право
<Scrimmer> Кто пользуется тореннтом Deluge ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> иногда
<Scrimmer> У тебя из-за него сильно система лагает ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не замечаю даже
 * nuts_x пользуется Transmission, доволен
<JohnDoe_71Rus> конечно когда на весь канал качает то серфить невозможно. а если ограничить то нормально
<Scrimmer> у меня просто система складываться начинает, когда он запущен
 * baronos transmission юзает, и проблем нет.
 * Scrimmer любит пирожки
<Scrimmer> А вот еще, пользуется кто Cairo-dock?
<nuts_x> baronos: +1
<nuts_x> я
<nuts_x> нормально место экономит
<Scrimmer> у тебя когда она запущена, и когда открыто 2 одинаковых окна на юнайти
<Scrimmer> когда ты на них жмякаешь - у как как, оба окна появляется или не?
<nuts_x> сначала как типа предпросмотр, потом выбираешь какое из них
<nuts_x> я вообще альт+таб пользуюсь
<Scrimmer> вот, у меня нету предпосмотра
<Scrimmer> меня это напрягает
<baronos> мне в г3, хватает вместа, док в активитиес, нотифитрей, ну и чудный предосмотр окон в активитиес :) можно и alt+tab и alt+~ юзать не менее удобно :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а у меня не предпросмотр а просто иконки с открытых окон появляются
<nuts_x> http://s019.radikal.ru/i616/1205/e9/6d449176654b.jpg
<nuts_x> как-то так
<Scrimmer> ну ето снизу
<Scrimmer> а слева?
<Scrimmer> на юнайти
<Scrimmer> или ты ее отрубил к чертям?)
<nuts_x> у меня 10.04
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у меня так http://postimage.org/image/n73i2yk9f/
<Scrimmer> доперло уже
<nuts_x> юнити нет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> тоже нет унити
<JohnDoe_71Rus> nuts_x: Орех, а ты не тульский?
<nuts_x> а в принципе да, если ты ее отрубишь - ничего не потеряешь
<nuts_x> нет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Scrimmer: если у тебя юнити, зачем кайро? на форуме была приблуда юнити вниз стянуть
<Scrimmer> на кайро я пихаю программы, которые запускать надо, а слева - запущенные
<Scrimmer> точнее на юнайти - запущенные
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=171694.0
<Scrimmer> она не работает в 12.04 еще
<baronos> у меня так http://goo.gl/GiQLg или http://goo.gl/OCSnD :)
<Scrimmer> сравнил блин)
<baronos> ну можно док вынести, и тогда вообще три превью будет :D
<baronos> можно док-панель поставить и сделать аля нижняя панель с запущенными приложениями :)
<nuts_x> а лучше снеси это юнити...
<nuts_x> я так понимаю она в 12 такая же как и в 11...
<nuts_x> в общем бесполезна...
<baronos> типа такого http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-LFEahFKkq4
<Scrimmer> напомните, как сделать, что б при скриншоте, скрины у меня на рабочем столе всегда оставались?
<Scrimmer> сохранялись*
<Scrimmer> а то в Изображения пихает
<baronos> ща скажу команду
<baronos> Scrimmer: gsettings set org.gnome.gnome-screenshot auto-save-directory file:///home/ - тут допиши путь до раб стола своего типа имя пользователя твоего и Desktop, например у меня так file:///home/debian/Dropbox/Public
<Scrimmer> спс, щас оформим)
<Scrimmer> Хочу 5.1 звук ((
<Scrimmer> Кто тут со звуком на убунте дружит?
<Scrimmer> и кто советовал pavucontrol?
<UNIm95> колонки
<Scrimmer> микрофон
<Scrimmer> что колонки ?)
<oxothuk> имхо дружат со звуком в убунте)
<baronos> Scrimmer: попробуй pulseaudio 2.0 может лучше будет
<Scrimmer> baronos: а как 2.0 поставить ?
<baronos> или собрать из исходников или искать ppa на launchpad.net
<Scrimmer> просто в pavucontrol, когда у меня играет музыка, показывает только левый и правый канал
<Scrimmer> буд то просто стерео аккустика уменя
<artus> а для музыки разве что то больше надо?
<Scrimmer> ну как бы еще централка и саб
<baronos> а профиль оборудования 5.1 выбрал в настройках пульса?
<Scrimmer> угумсь
<Scrimmer> и даже /etc/pulse/daemon.conf крутил
<Scrimmer> пчлька
<Scrimmer> http://goo.gl/qPGEd порвало хД
<[Raiden]> прогресс аднака http://lenta.ru/articles/2012/05/16/electrocar/
<shenmue> Всем пыщ
<Scrimmer> пыщ
<tagezi> всем привет
<Scrimmer> что за прикол у торрент клиентов, когда остается 0,3% скорость понижать до 5 кбайт ? =\
<shenmue> давайте конкурс устроим на самого недовольного?
<shenmue> я уже знаю победителя
<Scrimmer> я всем доволен ;)
<Scrimmer> просто вопрос ;)
<shenmue> сброс пиров\сидов и снижение колво подключений
<shenmue> у dc клиентов такая же болезнь
<baronos> а какой прикол сидеть с включенным торрент клиентом и наблюдать циферки с процентами закачки?
<baronos> закачка закончится и придет уведомление с выбором открыть файл (в трансмиссион по крайней мере так)
<shenmue> прикол в том смотришь когда нарастает скорость до твоих тарифных 30мб\с  =)
<shenmue> сходил покурил а тут уже кино скачалось
<baronos> у меня как то все фоном на атомате, только успевай сохранять файлы торрентов в папку определенную :)
<Scrimmer> да не, поставил качаться, уже еду принес
<Scrimmer> а оно все качается и качается, когда уже 99,67%
<Lex_S> у меня таких проблем нет)
<baronos> Scrimmer: нажми пауза потом опять старт
<Lex_S> лучше всего терпению учит 128к инет)
<Scrimmer> dial-up <3
<baronos> у меня 1мб\с (4мб\с локалка) так что я терпиливый :D
<Lex_S> я как вспомню, шейпер у прова падал и 128к --> 16М
<Lex_S> качал всё подряд)
<Lex_S> лишь бы нахаляву
<shenmue>  4 мб.с локалка  это куль
<tagezi> всего 4 мегобота локалка?
<shenmue> я даже задумался это как так
<Scrimmer> чтото он мутит странное
<tagezi> мегобита
<tagezi> у меня в инет выход 5
<Scrimmer> где вы живете ?
<Scrimmer> с такими скоростями то ?
<baronos> в ж..е
<Scrimmer> видимо она слишком глубокая
<tagezi> почему?
<Scrimmer> у нас в Севастополе 100 мб уже давно не роскошь
<tagezi> а нафига столько? )
<baronos> а нафига меньше? если по цене нормально 100 :D
<Scrimmer> 14$ стоит 100 мб
<baronos> у меня 650р - 1мб\с :D
<tagezi> у меня 450 - 5 мб/с
<Scrimmer> афигеть
<tagezi> но зато подключение биплатное )
<shenmue> вообщем можно сделать вывод
<shenmue> в севастополе совсем зажрались
<Scrimmer> у нас ADSL инет 5 мб = 6$ и подключение 10 центов :)))
<tagezi> а чо тогда ты жаловался что после подключения инета у тебя бабла совсем нет? )
<shenmue> это тариф такой
<andrex> 845 100 мбит + 120 каналов зомбоящика
<shenmue> за 5мбайт 6 баксов
<shenmue> заа каждые 5мбайт наверное
<openvoid> скорее 5мбит адсл за примерно 180 руб
<Scrimmer> 5 мбит, верно
<openvoid> довольно дёшево я б сказал
<Scrimmer> а насчет того, что я жаловался, мол, денег нету
<Scrimmer> дак то правда, частный сектор очень дорого подключать
<Scrimmer> ими мало кто хочет заниматься, ибо по столбам лазить, ...
<tagezi> странный у меня пров.. спидтест показал что я принимаю 6,2 , а отдаю со скоростью 15,4 =)
<openvoid> адсл? меди в доме не было чтоли?
<tagezi> адсл наоборот блин )
<Scrimmer> нее
<Scrimmer> у меня другая сеть
<Scrimmer> не адсл
<shenmue> а что?
<tagezi> оптика )
<openvoid> tagezi, у тебя просто пров шейперы на исходящий или не ставил, или вышу поставил
<baronos> shenmue: там украинские нано-технологии :)
<shenmue> аааа
<shenmue> муравьи пакеты носят что ли?
<tagezi> =D
<tagezi> openvoid: не знаю.. я в сетях 0 .. но раньше было намного меньше )
<openvoid> на самом деле, самую большую пиковую скорость покажет камаз гружёный блюрейми :)
<openvoid> только его загружать и разгружать долго :)
<shenmue> на баш орге уже писали про машины и про хм.... другое
<shenmue> короче биотехнологии до сих пор рулят
<shenmue> http://bash.im/quote/393532
<openvoid> только это информация слишком задублирована
<openvoid> в чистом выходе всё те же 3 миллиарда геномных пар
<openvoid> на 100.000 блюреев тоже сложно много неуникальной информации записать
<openvoid> s/не//
<shenmue> ну про женский фаервол сами найдете который выдерживает всё это =)
<openvoid> но вцелом печально что человек - это всего лишь 156 тыс терабайт данных
<openvoid> то есть гораздо меньше
<openvoid> 3 терабайта
<openvoid> можно на 5 тыс руб соответствующий хард купить
<shenmue> если так смотреть то да. но не забывай что это лишь данные только о строении организма
<openvoid> нет опиятть ошибка
<openvoid> 12 терабайт
<openvoid> одним куском нас пока не купить :)
<shenmue> а в целом человек запоминает так много что это даже пока что не сниться разрабам носителей памяти
<openvoid> интерфейс правда медленный
<openvoid> нет, всё же 6 терабайт
<openvoid> байтов 2 а значений 4
<shenmue> бита два
<openvoid> да то есть
<shenmue> 00 01 10 11 4 значения
<shenmue> так на пальцах можно до 1023 досчитать
<tagezi> интерено, а как они привели значение хромосомы к двоичной системе?
<openvoid> Каждая пара или аденин-тиминовая, или гуанин-цитозиновая, а также они могут быть направлены в одном из двух направлений
<shenmue> кстати все гол ишь одна клетка а 78 000 терабайт данных. то есть если набрать до размеров харда ....
<openvoid> про файрвол не нашёл, но представляется что сначала у файрвола 100% дропается, а потом под ддос один пакет проникает
<shenmue> почти. пропускает 1 пакет который кладет систему на 9 месяцев
<andrex> http://sopromo.ru/zhenskij-faervol/ вот и про файрвол
<openvoid> это оттого что пакет на 3 тб
<openvoid> только почему то в этом источнике цифра меньше
<openvoid> возможно оттого что часть структур белков дублируется и не из всякой комбинации получается что то жизнеспособное
<artus> вы совсем чтоль укурились? :D
<shenmue> не мешаай
<artus> ясно, совсем :)
<shenmue> мы создаем новое железо
<artus> гг
<shenmue> хотя железо уже прошлый век
<artus> нейросети разрабатывайте лучше
<shenmue> любопытно какая фс в мозгу
<andrex> и вабще человечиский код бажный и циклично диградирует, и склонен к самоликвидации, а деятельность предыдущей версии проктический теряется, короче он гдето на стадии пре альфы заброшен прогерами)
<andrex> shenmue: жидкообразная)
<openvoid> электро-химическая
<openvoid> аксоны передают электрические сигналы
<shenmue> я не про процесс записи. и не область хранения
<openvoid> рецепторы - химические соединения
<shenmue> а про саму фс. как то же мозг ее по идее должен хранить. в нужней момент брать инфу
<shenmue> какая то структура должна быть . вот это любопытно
<Scrimmer> 0_0
<openvoid> те не рецепторы а синапсы
<Scrimmer> у меня conky кушает 1.2 гб памяти
<andrex> это ж хорошо
<Scrimmer> действительно, мне не жалко
<Scrimmer> пусть еще берет)
<openvoid> хромиум гад 40 вкладок от 20 до 400 метров
<openvoid> некоторые явно текут
<Scrimmer> у меня хром по 300-400 метров кушает
<openvoid> на каждую
<openvoid> это в топе вылазят по 300-400
<openvoid> а некоторые тихо сидят с 50
<openvoid> взяли моду на каждую вкладку по процессу, что ие 7 что хром
<Scrimmer> да, это тупо
<Scrimmer> а насчет IE -
<Scrimmer> тут както ..., браузер. что б скачать другой браузер
<openvoid> у меня апт чтоб скачать
<Scrimmer> это в убунте
<openvoid> у многих думаю тоже
<Scrimmer> точнее в линухе*
<Scrimmer> а в винде, простите меня, нужен ie (
<openvoid> точнее его так прикрутили что не выпилить
<andrex> он там всегда нужен, я его както снёс у меня пол интерфейса в уг превратилось)
 * nuts_x всего пару раз пользовался IE
<openvoid> помню отдельно был ие 1.0 на диске с модемом 14.4 мегабайт от 2 до 5 - счас уже и не вспомню
<Scrimmer> эм, у меня конки в секунду на 2 мб больше ест
<Scrimmer> с 15 мб уже ушло до 100 0_0
<nuts_x> он вкручен в оболочку окон
<nuts_x> потому и превратилось
<openvoid> не памяти а на диске установщик
<nuts_x> идея на самом деле не плохая - иметь возможность доступа в интернет тупо с любой папки. просто набирая адрес в адресной строке, но исполнение ка всегда
<openvoid> там невидимый знак разделения 11.4 кбит
<openvoid> а вендорлокины так и работают
<openvoid> поэтому не нужны
<openvoid> меня чем наутилус радует так это гвфс
<Scrimmer> гвфс?
<openvoid> куды хошь по ссш подцепился, и как у себя дома файлики мышой туда-сюда
<openvoid> там вроде ещё фтп и что то ещё есть
<andrex> ну дык sshfs монтируеш удалёнку и всё
<andrex> хоть в консоли как у себя дома
<openvoid> ну вариантов много
<openvoid> просто изкаробки во 2-м гноме коннект ту сервер, запомнить букмарку, и домохозяйка справится
<openvoid> в юнити это теперь поглубже запрятали
<openvoid> с хостингами удобно работать - надо картинок залить - копи пасте и вперёд, причём пока на локальной системе видиж картинки с тумбнейлами
<Scrimmer> плохой гугль
<openvoid> rcnfnb? rnj bvtk ltkj cfnf b cfc dhjlt abpbxtcrbvb gfhfvtnhfvb btnthatqcjd yt hfpkbxf.ncz nfr&
<shenmue> сам такой
<nuts_x> гы
<openvoid> кстати, подскажите кто имел дело сата и сас физическими параметрами интерфейсов не различаются вроде так?
<andrex> сата к сас можно воткнуть а на оборот нет
<[Raiden]> оливковый цвет ) http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0518/h_1337365837_9964203_d28483b734.png
<Scrimmer> серый прикольный еще (:
<Scrimmer> классик ваще самый тру :3
<openvoid> я к тому, что кабели разъемы и тп, если с обоих строн сата - то сата, если с обоих сторон сас - буде сас
<andrex> угу
<nuts_x> о, венда
<nuts_x> :-D
<nuts_x> [Raiden]: у тебя есть флопик?
<[Raiden]> да
<nuts_x> уже и забыл какая это прелесть
<nuts_x> у меня дето дисковод 5'' валяется
<[Raiden]> на п35 мама. Там ещё есть контроллер флоповода, вот и подключил.
<nuts_x> тоже еще тот раритет
<baronos> че там запрятали то в юнити все так же из под коробки добавляет сервер и в закладки пихает http://youtu.be/juN8lHkOf1I
<nuts_x> купи на базаре дискету,будешь рардрок ганять нем:-D
<nuts_x> хар*
<openvoid> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yHJOz_y9rZE
 * nuts_x ностальгирует....
<openvoid> обнаружил 3" флопики ещё в продаже 230 руб
<Scrimmer> у меня щас дома 200 дискет лежит хД
<Scrimmer> с чужими курсовыми, дипломами и т.п.
<arinov> http://itmages.ru/image/preview/521473/15d8da64
<arinov> без коментов
<Scrimmer> это де так ? )
<Nor8>  arinov: адский вирусняк )))
<nuts_x> сильно
<arinov> Scrimmer, Казахстан
<arinov> причем это из моей личной коллекции уличных фото
<arinov> у меня челюсть час отвисала по увиденному
<nuts_x> не ну че, сидел дизайнер, увидел прикольный кружок с точками, на фоне его ps3 смотрится...
<nuts_x> вот и влепил)
<Nor8>  Главное, что у них интернет "скоросной" ))))
<arinov> типичный это был дизайнер или особенный какой?
<arinov> да да
<arinov> скоросной
<Nor8> И переплётом занимаются ))))
<arinov> ну это студентота тупорылая там сидит
<arinov> папину кладовку переоборудовали
<arinov> движняк в хайтек мире же
<Nor8> В Казахстане с интернетом не совсем хорошо, так что там такие iточки вполне прокатывают )))
<Nor8> Если там компы на убунту, то уже плюс ))
<arinov> с интернетом тут мягко говоря "присутствует"
<arinov> как только я с верблюда слез - сразу начал линукс использовать, году эдак в 2004ом
<arinov> есть очаги ненужной тенденции к бесплатному софту
<arinov> но к счастью потухающие неуспев разгореться
<Scrimmer> arinov: верблюд ?
<arinov> Scrimmer, животное такое знаешь?
<arinov> вместо автомобиля используем
<arinov> живем в горбах
<Scrimmer> а я водитель нло
<arinov> офигенно!
<Scrimmer> божественно, я бы тебе сказал
<arinov> прилетай, мясом покормлю
<nuts_x> О_о
<Scrimmer> arinov: а Шерлок 1979 года довольно таки неплох
 * nuts_x проверил, никто-ли не трогал его ганджубас...
<Scrimmer> nuts_x: Вы чтото хотели сказать, Mr.Помидор?
<Aceler> А нам не оставили?
<Nor8>  Scrimmer: ШХ 79-го один из лучших вообще.
<Scrimmer> лучший в мире
<Scrimmer> из шерлоков
<Scrimmer> да и вообще в топ 250 фильмов 69 место занимает
<umren> а бетмен выше
<umren> :D
<Scrimmer> Мстители вообще на 13 месте были
<Nor8> umren: Ты топы не перепутал? ))0
<SergeyIT> а здесь как всегда )
<tagezi> ну не как всегда ))
<tagezi> иногда тут не флудят )
<SergeyIT> очень иногда )
<[Raiden]> подкраска значков http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0518/h_1337370324_6500777_73936fc656.png
<Scrimmer> ну а что, если никто не задает вопросы
<Scrimmer> winxp style?
<tagezi> А вы знали, что в Google Планета Земля есть специальный режим, позволяющий облетать местность на F-16 или SR22?
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Смотрю, уже заняться нечем ))0
<[Raiden]> Nor8: всё слишком работает
<[Raiden]> )
<nuts_x> а есть режим проехаться по немецкому автобану на минске? или ИЖ юпитер?
<nuts_x> )))
<tagezi> незнаю.. щас гляну что они там наимитировали )
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Открой для себя мир книг )))
<tagezi> точно есть панарамы
<[Raiden]> я читаю иногда. Последнее что читал Дифсфункция реальности, пару книг из серии. Питер Гамильтон
<[Raiden]> начатал читать, вроде интересная серия, но потом там вместо НФ поперло фентези. На тему христианства. Как бы 1 существо случайно открыло путь из чистилища или типа того в мир живых.
<[Raiden]> )
<umren> Райден занимается всем, что не общественно полезно :)
<[Raiden]> наверное да. Правда иногда рекламлю кде. Это как раз полезно всем (как я думаю).
<[Raiden]> лошадь под кличкой гном не дошла до финиша
<tagezi> http://itmages.ru/image/view/521547/05c1ed1b
<tagezi> f-16 вообже не управляем )))
<tagezi> а так забавная игрушка )
<nuts_x> желаете продолжить с места предыдущей аварии?
<tagezi> ага )
 * nuts_x сполз пацтол...
<nuts_x> вы сдохли, желаете сдохнуть еще раз?
<shenmue> рекомендую мультик console
<shenmue> как бы ответ на вопрос
<Nor8> tagezi: Это они в гугль землю авиосимулятор прикрутили? ))))
<shenmue> http://vk.com/video73074407_150669679 кто не видел рекомендую
<[Raiden]> там логин хотят. Пойду спать лучше.
<Nor8> shenmue: Может еще аккаунт в ВК завести для просмотра этого супер видео? :-D
<shenmue> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Mixd7ss83Y
<tagezi> Nor8: угу
<tagezi> но стрелочками както совсем тяже упровляется )))
<tagezi> и аэеропанарам не хватает )
<nuts_x> ВК, ВК...
<nuts_x> вк зло
<Scrimmer> бида
 * nuts_x пошел спать
<Scrimmer> где плюсик на мою песню? ^_^
<shenmue> нор8 быстренько стёр все свои 12 аккаунтов и удалил меня из друзей =)
<shenmue> нехорошо это. не хорошо
<Nor8> shenmue:))) смешной какой
<Scrimmer> xD
<tagezi> 12 аков в контакте? ))
<Nor8> shenmue: У меня и одного то не было, а тут 12, да еще и ты в друзьях ))))0
<shenmue> теперь всем втирает =)))
<Scrimmer> это все трава nuts_x
<Scrimmer> это он виновен)
<Nor8> shenmue: Ок, тогда тест. Какой аватар у меня меня на 10 акке, Скрин в студию)))))
<Nor8> Время пошло.
<Nor8> 3....
<Nor8> 2....
<Scrimmer> А ты коварен
<shenmue> откуда мну знать? ты ж поудалялся
<shenmue> но раз спрашиваешь значит он было
<Nor8> ))
<Scrimmer> Nor8: давай дружить?
<Nor8> ) Тебе лет то сколько, школота? )))
<Scrimmer> 12, но у миня завтра вихадной
<Nor8> Scrimmer  Спать иди, и маме с  папой передай, чтобы контролировали время, проведенное тобой за компом. А то дэбилом вырастешь! :-D
<Scrimmer> у миня стаит линух убунта, я умний хД
<Nor8> Уже вырос, судя по всему )))
<Scrimmer> Ладно, еще забанят, не хочу
<Scrimmer> И ппочему школота то? :(
<tagezi> потому что 16 и 3 )
<shenmue> линакс убунти
<shenmue> учись школота =)
<shenmue> тока что посмотрел "ядро земли". вообщем нестабильное ядро какое то. плохо собрали
<Nor8> shenmue:  ЧТо за ядро?
<Nor8> Которое остановилось, а его обратно бомбой раскрутили?
<shenmue> ага
<Nor8>  shenmue: Ну это да, это легко )))
<Nor8>   shenmue:  Бомб то как у дурака фантиков на планете, не на одну раскрутку хватит )))
<Scrimmer> xD
<Scrimmer> у меня уже 5 окон apporta xD
<shenmue> Ядро земли падает с элементалей и используется различными профессиями.
<shenmue> ага. хотел в википедии прочитать почему ядро то горячее
<Scrimmer> и почему ?
<Nor8>  shenmue: Образцы вещества ядра по состоянию на 2012 год недоступны. )))
<Nor8> Никто не знает )))
<shenmue> ну температура так же от давления зависит. но почему оно вращаеться тогда? 1500км в час вокруг своей оси.
<Nor8> shenmue: , Это для того, чтобы гравитация была. Не будет вращения, нам амба )))
<shenmue> а ну все я спокоен тогда
<Scrimmer> хорошие темы
<shenmue> чота скудная статья на вики. про элементалей поинтересней была
<Nor8> shenmue: http://www.membrana.ru/particle/2015
<shenmue> странно что не британские ученные =)
<Nor8> shenmue: Без вращения планета бы не сформировалась, а сейчас вращается уже по целой массе причин.
<shenmue> ну да. потому что ей скучно. что еще в космосе можно заняться?
<shenmue> чем*
<shenmue> я вообще про ядро спрашивал. а не про всю планету.
<Nor8>  shenmue: А ядро это не планета чтоле? ))))
<shenmue> ладно. видать ты в строении нашей планеты разбираешься так же как в корпускулярно-волновой теории света
<tagezi> Scrimmer: не ты спрашивал про кнопку которая закрывает все окна на рабочем столе?
<shenmue> я короче спать пошел
<shenmue> всем бабасики
<tagezi> пока
<Nor8> Ушел от нас специалист-планетолог )))
<tagezi> хорошо что не палеоконтактолог )
<Nor8> Он им будет после просмотра парка юрского периода ))) А сегодня он планетолог )))
<tagezi> не.. теория палеоконтакта - это типа прилетели чудики с другой галактики лет 30 тысяч назад, и научили обезьян всякой фигне, из-за которой обезьяны стали людьми )
<Nor8>  tagezi: Ну так для этого ему нужно будет откопать какой-нибудь нестандартный череп динозавра с дыркой от лазера. Или нет? ))))
<artus> вот же нафлудили
<tagezi> артус кофе допил )
<artus> неповериш, только налил :)
<tagezi> тогда что пугаешь? офтопить спокойно не даёшь )
<artus> вам бы ток поофтопить :(
<tagezi> так нет никого
<tagezi> вопросов нет..
<tagezi> я сижу видио про убунту смотрю.. иногда сюда посматриваю )
<tagezi> кстати rusloco даже ролик сняло по установки языковых пакетов, что бы у кого руки кривые и при установки они не установились, могли это сделать )
<artus> убунтята без видео манула как нажать 3 кнопки уже не того ?
<artus> пичаль беспросветная
<baronos> я понимаю видео про генту смотреть :)
<tagezi> ну, мне то )) я и так знаю как это всё сделать )
<tagezi> просто говорю, что Дима отснял видео для особо одарённых )
<[v-8]_jupiter> Привет. Ест те кто подскажеть как закидывать с под ubuntu музыку на iphone 3gs?
<tagezi> под какой убу?
<[v-8]_jupiter> 12.04
<[v-8]_jupiter> веренй kubuntu
<tagezi> говорят только синхронизацией через дропбокс вроде
<tagezi> на 10.10 айтюнс ставился
<[v-8]_jupiter> а ритмбокс не может?
<artus> какой пичальный яфон то :D
<[v-8]_jupiter> artus: ну че печальный. Как телефон он очень даже ничего
<tagezi> жина вернёться я пороюсь.. а так только теорию могу гнать ))
<artus> [v-8]_jupiter, звонить умеет? ЖВ
<tagezi> [v-8]_jupiter: аск порой, там помоему уже много тем повесили, есть и с ответами )
<tagezi> artus: а ты говоришь, чо офтопим )
<baronos> ритм синхронит вроде и прослушивает но не передаёт музыку
<tagezi> да он свалил
<artus> сначала купят, потом мучаютцо, мыши
<tagezi> а мне апарат нужен в руках что бы покапаться )
<tagezi> может ему подарили )
<artus> ага, враги, чтоб зачах
<tagezi> ну.. у меня жере отец подарил...
<tagezi> жене*
<baronos> я тоже так думал, но вернул прошивку заводскую, и теперь юзать буду как телефон, ибо я понял мне он не нужен как какой то развлекательный девайс. для этого лучше ченить посерьёзней брать :)
<artus> baronos, не, ну аудиокнижки можно на нем слушать ))
<baronos> artus: надо будет флешку купить побольше и тогда можно слушать :)
<tagezi> ну, впринципе так и пользуется.. аудиокниги, телефон + пробки посмотреть
<baronos> только вот все росно надо лезть в прошивку, удалить всякие вконтакты, одновлассники, майлы агенты :D
<artus> tagezi, но на тот же яфон пока зальеш - все проклянеш ))
<tagezi> artus: не знаю.. жена заливает )
<artus> baronos, бери уже планшетко и не мучайся )
<tagezi> у неё вроде семёрка на компе )
<artus> tagezi, ну я себе книжки тяну с шары самим девайсом, и мне как то пофиг чего тама вокруг то )
<tagezi> а с торента можешь? )
<artus> могу
<artus> но смысл
<tagezi> а я даже не знаю что он может )
<tagezi> у меня нокиа древняя, которая только звонить может и смс  )
<baronos> artus: чую если планшет буду покупать то он будет розовый :D
<artus> да я сам к750 юзаю, ибо со все еще родной батареей уже 3й год недели полторы держит заряд
<tagezi> она сама рулит своим компом и телефоном ))
<baronos> ибо маманя его больше меня хочет :D
<artus> baronos, знаеш, вот цвет то какраз не главное) но чехол нужен )
<baronos> у меня брат покупать хочет, но только с виндой, чтоб туда всякие консультант+ и гарант ставить
<tagezi> а окнсультанта разве под айос нет?
<artus> baronos, я автокад и офис2010 на дроиде пускал :P
<tagezi> ко*
<baronos> artus: я бы тоже запустил, но он юрист ему заморочек не надо :D
<tagezi> лан, всем ночи
<fuss> всем привет
<^DEMOSS^> Привет не спящим мира сего
<only_you> халло
<fuss> привет всем
<stalkerg> привет всем
<stalkerg> кто живой?
<stalkerg> Как в этой чёртовой Unity отключить перетаскивание окон между рабочими столами?
#ubuntu-ru 2012-05-19
<^DEMOSS^> ням ням )) сытненько попаял ) Пора открывать цех по производству УСБ кабелей длинной до 20 метров )
<Lex_S> ^DEMOSS^: да ты извращенец
<^DEMOSS^> Нужда замучила субботней ночью )
<Lex_S> ну, кому что...
<^DEMOSS^> Это еще одно из мелких извращений, что может придумать инженер себе на ночь )
<Lex_S> пойти штоле поспать
<Lex_S> 5 утра как никак
<^DEMOSS^> Самое мощное извращение - пайка схем с переключателями для роутеров и свитчей в учебном заведении, чтобы сетка не падали при отключении питания + включение аварийной автономной подсветки в хоз помещении ))
<Lex_S> а чё, бесперебойники уже прошлый век?
<^DEMOSS^> Хотя вру - еще впайка обычного резистора вместо очень маленького ( SMD ) d cbvtycs )
<^DEMOSS^> в сименсы
<^DEMOSS^> Lex_S: потери на преобразовании большие - здесь же можно просто с подстройкой напряжения сразу с аккумулятора запитывать сетевые устройства ( не на 220 )
<Lex_S> вот до чего людей убкнта доводит
<Lex_S> поэтому я сижу на генте
<^DEMOSS^> а я на дебиане )
<Lex_S> та же убунта, тока мега стейбл
<Lex_S> не для любителей секса с кампутером
<Lex_S> хотя там и тестинг есть
<^DEMOSS^> го приват - а то дядя артус  накажет
<Lex_S> да не, я щас гоу на диван пойду
<Lex_S> а то всю ночь гулял
<^DEMOSS^> ну иди  ) - заползай вечерком потом )
<^DEMOSS^> Споки (^_^)
<Lex_S> а чё за квадратики в привате?)
<sharikoff> @deop
<andrex> test
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, Ну понг, и что?
<tagezi> всем привет
<^DEMOSS^> Привет и тебе
<Kyshtynbai> Project Hamster + gnome-shell кто-то юзает?
<sharikoff> бжж
<andrex> нежужжи)
<sharikoff> тогда пщщ
<tagezi> что-то савсем тихо )
<nuts_x> не буди, все спят
<BasicXP> -.-
<markmx> други мои красноглазовые, угостите ссылочкой на сайтик с темами для рабочего стола гномика :)
<baronos> http://gnome-look.org/ уже отменили?
<markmx> ну я о нем и не знал... так что полез исследовать, скоро буду...
<tagezi> гугл разорился? или он тоже о неё не знает? )
<markmx> а какой програмулиной создаются эти темы?
<baronos> gedit
<markmx> tagezi - http://awesomescreenshot.com/04c5zhf94 найдешь - поставлю памятник...
<tagezi> ставь памятник )
<pakirava> Доброго всем
<BasicXP> Кроссплатформенный? :)
<umren> торты не бывают кроссплатформенными
<umren> кому то не нравятся разные типы
<pakirava> Да. Просто те виндовые, что в магазине - буэ
<BasicXP> Торты кроссплатформенны, просто есть отдельные случаи несовместимости ;)
<pakirava> Хотел попросить маму, чтоб убунтовский получился. Но мама занята.
<BasicXP> Исходники открытые?
<pakirava> Ага, в том-то и фишка – мамины с открытыми исходниками.
<BasicXP> Жалко собранный торт скачать нельзя :(
<BasicXP> В PPA бы его
<Scrimmer> всем привет
<[Raiden]> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/05/download-gimp-28-script-fus-pack-more.html
<zzubat> Ку
<zzubat> всем
<[Raiden]> ку
<zzubat> требуется помошь в редактировании загрзчика grub  в консольном режиме ) Хелп))
<[Raiden]> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация: http://goo.gl/vDq8V или http://goo.gl/NWGM   Boot-Repair: http://goo.gl/jSQTY
<zzubat> Файл конфигурации меню GRUB /boot/grub/menu.lst в вашей системе не обнаружен.
<[Raiden]> такой файл был в грубе 0.9х
<[Raiden]> см линки
<zzubat> я обновил систему но новое ядро  не встало
<zzubat> подскажите как его убрать из граба?
<zzubat> 'Ubuntu, with Linux 3.2.0-24-generic
<zzubat> его надо убрать
<amigo> apt-get purge linux-image-3.2.0-24-generic
<[Raiden]> удали файлы ядра в /boot , если есть, потом sudo update-grub и само уберется
<zzubat> Спасибо)
<[v-8]_jupiter> Привет всем
<gridis> привет всем
<[v-8]_jupiter> хай
<[v-8]_jupiter> Странно поставил ubuntu последнюю не kubuntu. Iphone определился и музыка закидывается под kubuntu чтото не пхочет
<Nor8>  Тут есть одни фанатик кубунту, спрои у него )))
<openvoid> эти айфоны такие ненадёжные
<Nor8> спроси*
<[v-8]_jupiter> openvoid: та норм они
<[v-8]_jupiter> У меня планшет на android 4 так он медленней работает чем iphone
<Nor8> Винда то скоро на консольный режим перейдет, последний тренд. ))))   http://habrahabr.ru/post/144118/
<openvoid> низа что бы не взял такой телефон о такого малоизвестного американского производителя
<[v-8]_jupiter> openvoid: ну это твой выбор
<Nor8> [v-8]_jupiter: Планшет нонэйм?
<[v-8]_jupiter> не
<[v-8]_jupiter> asus eepad transformer tf101
<skai-falkorr> чечектотутскучал по мне?
<Nor8> [v-8]_jupiter:  И что он медленее делает?
<[v-8]_jupiter> Тот же браузер открываешь и видно как притормаживает, и банально столы перелистываешь тож подергивается
<[v-8]_jupiter> Хотя софт ставить под android одно довольствие)
<[v-8]_jupiter> по сравнению с ios
<[Raiden]> я фанатик кубунты с нокией, так что не ко мне
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: а у тя старого хардвара нима дома?
<Nor8>  [v-8]_jupiter: У тебя там в процессах, наверное, висит все, что можно, потому и дергает.
<[Raiden]> ну, кое- что есть
<[Raiden]> хдд там, видеокарта валяется
<skai-falkorr> гигагерца так на два одноядерно
<skai-falkorr> со  старой видяшкой
<[Raiden]> процессора нет
<skai-falkorr> чисто протестировать кеды на маломощной оборудовании
<[v-8]_jupiter> Nor8: да я бы не сказал что много, но и памяти же больше и проц сильней
<[v-8]_jupiter> А вот плавности нету
<[Raiden]> маломощная машина - это и3 или амд а8
<Nor8> [v-8]_jupiter: Ну не знаю. Может что то делаешь не так )))
<[Raiden]> и рам 4+ гб
<[Raiden]> )
<skai-falkorr> неее
<skai-falkorr> это мощная
<[v-8]_jupiter> [Raiden]: ничего так у тебя мерки
<[Raiden]> нет, это как раз мидл\лоу
<[v-8]_jupiter> [Raiden]: у нас в офисе средняя это core2 duo ) c 3 гб
<[v-8]_jupiter> Я не думаю что в других сильно отличается
<[v-8]_jupiter> Хотя могу ошибатся
<[Raiden]> мой комп стоит у меня дома. А в офисе стоит вин хп, на железе которое его тянет
<openvoid> многие целеронов понапокупали
<openvoid> за 6-8 тыр сист блок
<[Raiden]> домой? )
<openvoid> в офис
<[Raiden]> тогда давайте определимся про какие мы компы
<[Raiden]> и где
<[v-8]_jupiter> Чтото последнее время задумываюсь попродать домашний десктоп с планшетом и купить бук
<openvoid> хотя половине людей и для дома сильнее не нужно
<[Raiden]> современный целерон к тому же будет как минмум на ядре коре2
<[v-8]_jupiter> что бы дома и на работе за одним железом и осработать
<[Raiden]> и за цену 8 т.р. за системник там будет как минимум 2гб рам
<openvoid> ноут таскать каждый день тяжеловато
<openvoid> я пробовал
<[Raiden]> при то м что 32бит кде есть около 30мб
<[Raiden]> 300*
<[v-8]_jupiter> openvoid: ну если покупать mac book air)
<[v-8]_jupiter> или то что ink советует x220 lenovo
<[Raiden]> домой такие компы никто не берет
<[v-8]_jupiter> больше 13 дюймов вроде и не надо для ноута
<openvoid> даже кило двести сильно сумку утяжеляет если час ехать
<[Raiden]> ну кроме как , у кого совсем денег нет. Но таким лучше взять бу, наверное )
<openvoid> еее 701 я нормально носил
<[Raiden]> я думаю у кде могут возникнуть проблемы на бюджетнике за 8 т.р. если использовать композит - по хорошему надо видеокарту от нвидии.
<openvoid> на работе к монику и юсб клаве с мышой подключал и норм
<[Raiden]> что же касается рам, то 2гб для 32бит версии хватит
<tagezi> [v-8]_jupiter: а ты как музыку на айфон закидываешь?
<[Raiden]> хотя опять же от задачи зависит
<[Raiden]> усложняется задача - докупаете ресурсы )
<openvoid> кстати спасибо человеку что тут залманом ве200 хвастался
<openvoid> я тож прикупил
<openvoid> на последние
<openvoid> только косячный он немного на родной прошивке под линем
<[v-8]_jupiter> tagezi: через ритмбокс
<[Raiden]> гном в целом легче и может работать на железе ещё времен п4, но как бы. Надо очень себя не любить что бы во времена и* не иметь хотя бы коре2 )
<tagezi> [v-8]_jupiter: и в кубунту ритмбокс не видит телефона?
<[v-8]_jupiter> tagezi: угу(
<[v-8]_jupiter> в чистой 12.04 увидело
<[v-8]_jupiter> и норм закинуло
<tagezi> [v-8]_jupiter: странно.. тамже только гуи различаются
<skai-falkorr> tagezi: амарок заюзай
<[v-8]_jupiter> tagezi: мож что доставить надо было, я сильно не разбирался.
<skai-falkorr> tagezi: ну и ессесно депендс он яфон
<skai-falkorr> tagezi: 4 и 4с часто не работают
<tagezi> [v-8]_jupiter: ты же у нас тут второй чел2 который кубунту пиаришь, иди разбирайся, а то райден опять останеться в одиночестве )
<[v-8]_jupiter> tagezi: ну на работе то у меня kubunut)
<[Raiden]> с кде идет амарок
<[Raiden]> он не видит?
<[Raiden]> Я просто не пользуюсь не им не айфонами )
<tagezi> skai-falkorr: у меня железка только через неделю приедит, тогда и смотреть буду ))
<[Raiden]> у меня клементин
<tagezi> test
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Есть контакт.
<voodster> mva: с вашего позволения я присединюсь
<mva> voodster: к чему? :)
<voodster> к этому славному каналу же
 * baronos не уверен в славности и просветлении сего канала
<mva> %)
<voodster> руснетовский линукс всё равно скатился ниже некуда, так что побуду здесь
<mva> ниже таки есть куда
<mva> ты не был на руснетовском линукс-толкс
<mva> :)
 * baronos в подозрении, что кто то был сниспослан с генту канала сюда
<mva> baronos: например я :)
<voodster> mva: был, там хоть можно выражать свои эмоции! =)
<umren> а тут нельзя, а то зобанят
<baronos> mva: я как бы с анализа того, что чел-к приходит и обращаясь к тебе посит ваше позволение, так как ты генту юзер, я и сделал предположение, что от туда он :)
<voodster> baronos: ещё он говорит о канале линукс, так что определять его принадлежность я бы не спешил =)
<mva> baronos: не. Я просто в жуйке рассказал об этом канале :)
<baronos> voodster: предупреждаю сразу, тут суровые ОПы ;)
<voodster> ога, mva может
<mva> baronos: s/суровые/периодисески применяющие карательные меры согласно правилам/
<mva> *чески
<baronos> mva: в точку ;)
<Wizard> Добрый вечерь.
<baronos> тогда уж вечеръ
<voodster> "На серверах Freenode существуют технические сложности с сообщениями более 255 символов." эм, что, может всё-таки это следование rfc?
 * voodster не готов принимать такие неграмотные правила =D
<Wizard> baronos: У меня - так.
<baronos> а кто держит? 255 от клиента зависит, мне с weechat конечно не удобно, но с pidgin и другими нормуль ;)
<SergeyIT> voodster, не принимай
<voodster> а мне с irssi в самый раз, есть же плагины - разбивалки =)
<SergeyIT> у каждого своё мнение
<Pastuh> всем привет
<Pastuh> такой вопросик на засыпку...
<Pastuh> что с обновлениями? точнее с серверами...
<baronos> сервера в заморозке
<Pastuh> ???
<SergeyIT> мир рухнул
<Pastuh> :)))
<baronos> !q
<ubuntuhelp> Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<mva> Pastuh: если честно, по-моему, никто не понял твоего вопроса
<baronos> ошибку надо показать, что то еще, то что говорит при обновлении...
<Pastuh> скорость загрузки обновлений на уровне 9.884 B/s
<SergeyIT> Pastuh, какой сервер?
<Pastuh> УА
<[v-8]_jupiter> Pastuh: аналогично сегодня еле тянет обновления с ua
<SergeyIT> Pastuh, поставь основной
<Pastuh> я уж было подумал, что пропустил выход релиза :))
<SergeyIT> может и пропустил, кто ж тебя знает )
<Pastuh> ))
<mva> не сочтите меня за националиста, но, по-моему, UA-сегменту канала давно пора отделиться в отдельный канал
<mva> тем более, что он, вроде как, был
<BasicXP> Ubuntu 12.05?)
<baronos> BasicXP: пропосед включи и полуится 12.05
<SergeyIT> mva, не потянут
<nuts_x> прально! хахлов в украину, негров в африку....
<SergeyIT> здесь то человек 60 в среднем
 * nuts_x машет транспорантом
<nuts_x> :-D
<baronos> я думаю не стоит им отделятся в свой сегмент, есть основной сервер на который можно ссылатся, и так же с национальной точки зрения мы славянские народы, по сути братья ;)
<SergeyIT> и сестры
<nuts_x> baronos: +1
 * nuts_x пердумал отделятся
<nuts_x> пере*
<mva> baronos: братья-то мы братья. Но только до того момента, пока они не начинают тут на мове общаться :)
<openvoid> о, наконец обновил виртуалбокс - дебиан гну нурд теперь в нём начал работать
<mva> >> нурд
<openvoid> хурд
<baronos> только в России живет больше национальных народностей и культур, но это не означает что мы разные, мы едины одной страной ;) (я сам вырос в люто националистической республики Тыва)
 * mva пробил себе через в фейспалме
<baronos> mva: согласен, тут нужен один язык ;)
<nuts_x> то що ви маєте проти нашої мови?
<nuts_x> в принципе-то
<baronos> openvoid: он работает с 4,10
<nuts_x> не так уж она и сложна в понимании
<SergeyIT> nuts_x, лучше по аглицки
<mva> baronos: тем не менее, это не так задевает, пока все эти национальности говорят на общем языке. А когда слышишь рядом с собой иностранный язык — это вызывает негативные эмоции.
<mva> так что ДАЙОШ ИНТЕРЛИНГВУ!
<baronos> хехе)
<SergeyIT> mva, чего орешь?
<mva> SergeyIT: поорать уж нельзя
<mva> раз в полгода :)
<SergeyIT> в загуле, что ли?
<umren> "не сочтите меня за националиста, но, по-моему, UA-сегменту канала давно пора отделиться в отдельный канал" фигасе заявление
<umren> во фриноде градация идет восновном по языкам. будь он с украины или китая, какая разница если говорит по русски?
<openvoid> такое же по значимости если я зайду на инглиш и буду там кириллицей пытать людей
<umren> нет, там ты будешь говорить по английски
 * SergeyIT вспомнилось, сколько раз был на Украине, но украинского языка не слышал (
<mva> umren: во-первых, для дистрибутивов разница есть как минимум в специфике местных зеркал/мпецифичных реп. Во-вторых, проблема как раз в том, что товарищи из UA-сегмента страдают как раз тем, что начинают говорить не на русском.
<umren> язык - нарушение
<nuts_x> SergeyIT ну эт смотря где....но в принципе да,нац язык не в почете
<umren> остальное фигня
<Scrimmer> umren, привет ;)
<mva> nuts_x: смотря у кого :)
<nuts_x> например
<nuts_x> ?
<mva> nuts_x: я наслышан, что современная молодёжь 94+ г.р. местами просто не знает русского языка
<Scrimmer> г.р. ?
<mva> и в отличии от остального населения — они как раз и думают на украинском
<nuts_x> да ладно?!
<mva> а вот более старое население — лицемерит :)
<umren> ну политика значит работает )
<umren> раньше напряженности такой с украиной не было, а вот mva ей поддается, америкосы подсуетились )
<nuts_x> Scrimmer ты видел школоту, которая на укр шпарит?
<SergeyIT> nuts_x, в городах, конечно (а в Одессе вообще одесский язык )
<Scrimmer> нет, у меня в городе школота грит "ты ***ся?"
<nuts_x> и я не видел...
<Scrimmer> хотя, у нас в городе пытаются укр яз ввести
<Scrimmer> но в Севастополе все русские, неудачно
<mva> umren: не, для меня нет разницы, украинец ли или армянин начинает в моём доме говорить на языке отличном от того, который мой парсер способен интерпретировать без напряжения :)
<nuts_x> mva: я не видел школоты , которая на укр говорит иначе ка на уроках, вон и Scrimmer тоже=)
<umren> ну если говорит - предупреди, а потом бань. А так притензия непонятна по принципы "не тот репозиторий"
<mva> nuts_x: а вы на западе страны были? :)
<SergeyIT> как говорят тру программеры - язык не имеет значения )
<Scrimmer> ну, на западе еще все говорят
<mva> s/еще/уже/
<mva> :)
<nuts_x> mva: там да, доводилось бывать, там говорят, но восток, центр и юг по русски
<Scrimmer> у нас в киношке крутят фильмы на укр языках
<nuts_x> так что суммарно на русском говорит больше
<mva> прошу заметить, что до 91 года всё население и россии и белоруссии и казахтана и т.п. республик прекрасно и понимало русский и даже говорило на нём :)
<Scrimmer> школота приходит, плюется, мол, ЧТО ЭТО !?, и обычно встает и уходит
<mva> s/и россии/и украины/
<mva> ^)
<nuts_x> я например в кинотеатры перестал ходить из-за этого перевода
<Scrimmer> меня он вообще не напрягает, спокойно слушаю
<Scrimmer> я даже сейчас друзей смотрю на укр языке, ибо там перевод адекватней, чем русский - и ниче, спокойно
<mva> Scrimmer: даже когда перевод расходится с оригиналом и даже с русским переводом на 180 градусов? :)
 * baronos думает, что на всю украину один переводчик фильмов всего остального...
<mva> я как-то мумию-3 или что-то типа того смотрел в украинском переводе
<nuts_x> mva:+1
<mva> за неимением аналогов
<nuts_x> переводы расходятся радикально
<mva> в итоге после пятого диалога плюнул и скачал английский вариант
<Scrimmer> ну, если взять для примера друзей, я пересматривал их уже 5 раз
<Scrimmer> сейчас 6ой раз, и я помню все русские шутки, которые, в основном не имели смысла
<Scrimmer> сейчас смотрю на укр, и там хорошо слышен англ язык, и перевод на укр языке правильный
<Scrimmer> а насчет переводов фильмов - ну, может не слово в слово переводят, но суть диалогов ясна, посмотреть можно
<Scrimmer> а потом если что, то можно и подождать blueray )
<Scrimmer> bluray*
<mva> раньше все ждали dvd ;)
<Scrimmer> неее, двд уже не интересно :)
<nuts_x> времена меняются...
<Scrimmer> мониторы все больше
<Scrimmer> и скорость инета
<mva> s/мониторы/членомерялки/
<mva> ;)
<Scrimmer> хех
 * nuts_x задумчиво смотрит на свой 15'' монитор ноута...
 * Scrimmer nuts_x - мой самый лутший друк, мы уже дружим 5 лет
<mva> >_>
<Scrimmer> <_<
<Scrimmer> все чисто
<nuts_x> :-D
<openvoid> ааа на радостях обновил и сам дебиан гну хурд - и он перестал в виртуалбоксе работать
<mva> >_\\\
<baronos> openvoid: дебиан не может перестать работать, это дебиан ;)
<Scrimmer> он уже по дефолту не работает :(
<mva> openvoid: не считая того, что ты пишешь не на тот канал — проблема типа "перестал работать" — признак некомпетентности. Ибо компетентный человек хотя бы называет признаки и критерии переставания.
<[Raiden]> если бы дебиан работал по дефолту, то уже был бы самым популярным
<tagezi> о0
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], по дефолту большинство Ос работают...  вот только как?
<baronos> [Raiden]: не надо судить о популярности чего то, на основании чего то мнения, надо попробовать и потом говорить, дебиан, работает и делает без проблем, поэтому о нем и не говорят и не пишут, потому что все хорошо у них, и даже на
<baronos> тестинге все стабильно..
<openvoid> рация на танке - чего тут непонятного?
<mva> baronos: не всё
<mva> я в свое время пытался на ленни поднять git-daemon "кошерным способом"
<[Raiden]> http://pit.dirty.ru/dirty/1/2012/05/18/28304-022716-7459a0ccdd0658ef30450bc3755d337f.jpg - забавная рыбка.
<mva> в итоге наткнулся на баг, где мейнтейнер, который закоммитил неработающий инит-скрипт послал всех нафиг и сказал делать что хотят
<mva> в итоге пришлось руками переписывать инитскрипт
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], очень симпатичное и доброе создание (мнение, после просмотра нашего ТВ)
<baronos> [Raiden]: похоже на вампиров из фильма блейд 2 :D
<openvoid> надо юзервебов вернуть а то всё меньше супорта всё больше междусобойчика, особенно под вечер
<openvoid> не то что бы мне это совсем не нравилось но всё же
<SergeyIT> а их что, откдючили?
<Nor8> Космопилоты, бороздящие просторы большог тиатра есть у нас в чате?
<openvoid> ссылка в убунту ру на вход в чат пропала вроде
<openvoid> с месяц как
<openvoid> как для 12.04 сайт обновили
<SergeyIT> Nor8, это кто?
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Ты у нас в России?
<[Raiden]> да
<[Raiden]> в москве
<SergeyIT> Nor8, надо спрашивать - внутри/снаружи МКАДа
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Ясно, тогда вопрос снят.
<Nor8>  SergeyIT: Замкадыши  vs  "илита" :-D
<SergeyIT> илита - это внутри садового, но их здесь точно нет
<Nor8> Да ладно, сидит поди парочка инкогнито :-D
<SergeyIT> полковник и его заместитель с площади
<Nor8> )))
<Nor8> С площади труда? )))
<SergeyIT> если бы )
<[Raiden]> Где я живу в начале 20 века деревня была. До сих пор груши и яблони на газонах стоят
<[Raiden]> а с середины где-то уже москва
<openvoid> в начале 20 века москва тока чуть за пределы садового выходила
<SergeyIT>  [Raiden], я помню в 60-х рядом с ул.Койкого одноэтажные деревянные дома были
<openvoid> в 50-х годах примерно в пределах совтеменного третьего кольца
<Nor8>  Такими темпами скоро и Питер будет районом Москвы )))
<SergeyIT> уже
<Nor8> Ну так то да, стал на нее похож, потерял свое своеобразие.
<Nor8> практически.
<SergeyIT> Nor8, не в этом смысле, столица с деньгами в москве, ну а остальное в питере
<Nor8> А что остальное? )))
<SergeyIT> ка что? Проблемы!
<Nor8> Сгущаете вы, батенька, сгущаете :-D
<SergeyIT> Nor8, сегодня был в южно-приморском парке - за много лет не увидел фонтанов, разобраны
<SergeyIT> зато полиции навалом - заезжие москвичи в константновском
<Nor8>  SergeyIT: Дичаете :-D
<SergeyIT> выживаем
<[TridenT]> re ppl
<Nor8> и тебе re
<SergeyIT> [TridenT] ку
<Scrimmer> саламат паги
<Nor8>  SergeyIT: А по поводу фонтанов могу сказать, что раз уж власти СПб позволяют себе в центре так дома старые сносить и криво реставрировать, о что говорить про какой то парк.
<SergeyIT> Nor8, так власти москве подчиняются
<Nor8> SergeyIT: Угу....в ментальном рабстве, через мумию Ленина подключены до тех пор, пока совсем в зомбарей не превратятся :-D
<SergeyIT> Nor8, да нет, много всего в городе москвой делается.
<Nor8> Город входит в список памятников архитектуры, охраняемый Юнеско. Причем здесь Москва?
<SergeyIT> Nor8, при деньгах
<Nor8> SergeyIT: ВОт и я про тоже, за деньги и из Эрмитажа шалман гипсокартонный сделают )))
<SergeyIT> могут
<SergeyIT> Nor8, вот смотри, КАД у нас построили только в прошлом году (вроде последним из городов-миллионников), и первую платную дорогу через центр города открыл
<Nor8> SergeyIT: Фраза неполна )))
<SergeyIT> и
<Nor8> И пиджин не видит вторую половину ))
<SergeyIT> *открыли.
<Nor8> КТо или что открыли? И какой вывод? )))
<SergeyIT> Nor8, в каком городе россии есть еще платная дорога?
<Nor8> В Москве тоже участок на днях открыли )))
<SergeyIT> Nor8, где?
<Nor8> SergeyIT: Еще б я помнил, куда то по направлению к югу отрезок
<Nor8> В новостях показывали. Деньги берут, а покрытие на троечку )))
<SergeyIT> Nor8, а у нас через центр города
<Nor8> SergeyIT: )))
<Nor8> SergeyIT: Норм. А скоро и за воздух будут взымать )))
<[Raiden]> спрос рождает предложение (с)
<[Raiden]> ...а если нет спроса, то надо создать
<SergeyIT> я бы сказал - если нет маразма - надо создать
<shenmue> пыщ
<baronos> тыщ
<SergeyIT> много тыщ
<nuts_x> много тыщ +1
<shenmue> http://habrahabr.ru/post/143996/ мде
<Scrimmer> ааа!!1
<Scrimmer> зачем ?
<Nor8> Внедряются. Потом скажут, что так и было, и потребуют с убунту денег  ))))
<Scrimmer> на эппл больше похоже
<tagezi> teat
<tagezi> test
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Понг.
<[v-8]_jupiter> Как удмаете если увелисить приоритет с 0 до -10 x-ам даст прирост по скорости?
<[v-8]_jupiter> Так надо поменять клаву) Не могу привыкнуть
<andrex> ping
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, Понг понг понг...
#ubuntu-ru 2012-05-20
<shenmue> пыщ
<tagezi> всем привет
<sharikoff> бжж
<shenmue> из мяты гш выпилили =)
<shenmue> будет мэйт и циамон
<sharikoff> мде.. не о том думаете , батенька
<shenmue> хм я об этом не думаюю. просто в блоге прочитал
<tagezi> не о том читаете значит )
<sharikoff> как говорил наш препод по тактике ракетных войск..
<sharikoff> ладно.. опустим то , что он говорил
<sharikoff> ибо говорил он мало и приимущественно нецензурно
<tagezi> )
<tagezi> интересно, когда електроника слезет с булевой логики?
<sharikoff> http://www.lenta.ru/news/2012/05/20/dtps/
<sharikoff> кгб работает
<tagezi> плохо работает, никто не пострадал )
<voodster> tagezi: булевой алгебры ты хотел сказать, когда будут чуть лучше изучены квантовые плюшки, очевидно же.
<tagezi> voodster: ну да )
<voodster> когда это случится, студентам будет ещё труднее сдать дискретную математику =)
<tagezi> ничего, придумают что-нибудь )
<tagezi> лан, вем пока
<Scrimmer> Утрецо доброе всем
<brestows> всем хай
<[v-8]_jupiter> Привет
<[v-8]_jupiter> Как удмаете если увелисить приоритет с 0 до -10 x-ам даст прирост по скорости?
<voodster> что есть прирост по скорости, что за процесс?
<[v-8]_jupiter> Хочется что бы плавней работало.  renice -n -10 $(pidof X)
<[v-8]_jupiter> Карточка встроенная intel 4100 вроде
<voodster> ох, иксы, ну не знаю, не знаю
<voodster> имхо плавней не будет, может даже наоборот отзывчивость упадёт
<[v-8]_jupiter> выполнил и добавил в rc.local
<voodster> зачем так стремительно-то =)
<[v-8]_jupiter> Ну а что делать.) Надо же как то заставить графику быстрей и плавней шевелится
<voodster> отпиши хоть потом, что стало, лучше нет
<voodster> и зачем в rc.local, может в upstart поправить
<[v-8]_jupiter> ТА невижу пока никакой разницы
<[v-8]_jupiter> может кгда нагрузить систему и проявит себя
<voodster> [v-8]_jupiter: в обем это полная глупость, повышать приоритет иксам, если надо - то нужно конкретным программам, если плавнее - то менеджеру окон например попробовать
<sharikoff> мде..
<[v-8]_jupiter> sharikoff: ?
<sharikoff> не о том думаете говорю
<[v-8]_jupiter> sharikoff: почему?
<[v-8]_jupiter> о работе думать буду с понедельника по пятницу)
<sharikoff> незнаю почему
<sharikoff> это надо вас спросить
<sharikoff> =)
<[v-8]_jupiter> sharikoff: так о чем думать то?)
<sharikoff> о вечном надо думать
<[v-8]_jupiter> ))
<[v-8]_jupiter> voodster: повысил приоритет compiz так получше стало
<[v-8]_jupiter> но не то чего хотелось добится
<voodster> ну видяшки не хватает значит, что же поделаешь
<[v-8]_jupiter> Обидно( в win7 хватает здесь нет
<sharikoff> а я давно говорил
<sharikoff> все иксы и икс клиенты  -это мертворожденный припарок на кристально чистой системе
<voodster> [v-8]_jupiter: наверное, win7 и не умеет всего того, что умеет compiz и тебе стоит попробовать менеджеры полегче, например fvwm
<mortuary> добрый день, подскажите как заного привязать vdi к машине virtualbox
<[v-8]_jupiter> voodster: та хочется что бы и свистелки же были)
<voodster> mortuary: что значит привязать, тыкай создать новую машину, при выборе диска укажи "существующий" и всё
<mortuary> voodster, в смысле подстоединить к уже существующей машине, я его отвязал нечаяно)
<voodster> а, вот это мы не умеем
<voodster> mortuary: ну также, в свойствах машины тыкни носители, плюсиком добавить диск и существующий
<mortuary> voodster, ты гений
<HarryShprottey> Здравствуйте. Подскажите пожалуйста. Переустановил  lamp. Поставил заного. Теперь при открытии .php файлов мне предлагается сохранить их. В чём может быть проблема? chmod ставил +x на папку
<voodster> очевидно mod_php не отрабатывает
<HarryShprottey> Что необходимо сделать?
<voodster> установить модуль и настроить, я помочь не могу, не работаю с php, погугли для начала, много же мануалов
<gridis> Harry куда lamp ставил?
<gridis> и какая версия apache ?
<HarryShprottey> sudo apt-get install apache2 mysql-server php5 php5-mysql phpmyadmin
<HarryShprottey> как обычно
<gridis> a2enmod php && /etc/init.d/apache restart
<gridis> a2enmod php && /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<gridis> вот так правильнее
<HarryShprottey> sudo apt-get purge apache2 mysql-server php5 php5-mysql phpmyadmin
<HarryShprottey> удалил такой командой lamp
<HarryShprottey> нормально, то что он продолжает работать?
<voodster> зачем удалил-то, нормально что работает
<openvoid> в памяти процессы остались неприбитые
<HarryShprottey> удалил, потому что зловредный код, который был в каком-то из шаблонов, попортил всё
<voodster> радикальные меры, остановил бы демон и всё (stop apache2)
<[v-8]_jupiter> Меня видно?
<HarryShprottey> dblyj
<[v-8]_jupiter> спс
<custos12> Здравствуйте.  Подскажите: не могу поменять права доступа на файле  созданного раннее в windows в терм. ввожу так: sudo chmod go-w text.txt
<gridis> Harry только на продакш сервере такое не применяй.... :) а то тебя потом очень сильно любить будут
<gridis> пробуй лучше цифрами
<gridis> так вернее будет
<gridis> go-w я таких прав что-то не припомню, ты уверен?
<HarryShprottey> gridis: ага =)) Я только так с локалкой балуюсь
<custos12> создал файл - проверил эту команду - работает, а на том что под windows был создан не работет, уже и цифрами, и буквами
 * baronos расшифровал go-w как go-(to)windows
<custos12> только что попробовал - не выходит: sudo chmod -R 744 text.txt
<voodster> custos12: где он создан разницы нету, ntfs раздел ты имеешь ввиду?
<custos12> ага
<custos12> разница есть
<openvoid> ls -l text.txt
<voodster> оно не поддерживает такие операции, ваше ntfs
<gridis> custos12 не может быть, у тебя файл хранится в файловой системе и независимо кто его туда положил, он будет использовать законы этой системы....
<custos12> под ntfs
<custos12> ясно, спасибо, буду знать
<gridis> нтфс не поддерживает права доступа линукс
<gridis> и зачем тебе вообще ntfs пол линуксом?
<custos12> да я ubuntu 3 дня как поставил :)
<gridis> доволен?
<custos12> ага, доволен :) есть чем заняться
<SergeyIT> custos12, поставить большого ума не надо, а вот освоение требует чтения документации - читай
<voodster> ну он итак, если про права спрашивает, то что винда и её файловые системы такие не posix для начала можно и не знать
 * nuts_x выпилил unity с ubuntu 12.04, получилась 10.04, подумал... зачем мне тож самое? запилил обратно, покрашил систему.....
<nuts_x> :-D
<baronos> зачем выпиливать юнити вообще?
<nuts_x> останусь пока на 10ке
<nuts_x> ну не нравится она мне)))
<baronos> ну ставь мате тот же г2 будет
 * voodster поставил xfce поверх и живёт себе
<nuts_x> ну пока 10ка поддерживается, пока побуду, там посмотрим
<voodster> nuts_x: выпиливать необязательно было, да, ставь что хочешь, юнити не трогай
<nuts_x> а поковыряццо?
<nuts_x> )))
<nuts_x> voodster: тупо поверху поставил?
<baronos> без юнити убунту работать не будет так как нужно, проверенно с гном3 и полным выпиливанием юнити ;)
<voodster> nuts_x: да, так и следует делать, можешь хоть с десяток поставить разных, выберешь какой использовать и всё
<baronos> ну и креативной установкой убунту 12,04 без юнити, хотя на кой то черт по своим зависимостям тянет libqt и юнити2д :D
<nuts_x> baronos: вот я и выпилил, проверил так сказать опытны путем
<nuts_x> короче юнити проще не трогать
<baronos> nuts_x: хочешь извращения, поставь убунту без иксов при установке с альтернейт образа, и потом установи тупо gnome-session-fallback и будет тебе счастье для "поковыряццо" ;)
<nuts_x> это уже не извращения, это уже жесткий секс для красноглазиков
<nuts_x> а я так, любитель
<baronos> я вот ковырялся, ковырялся пытался сделать из убунту нормальную ось с гном3... вот теперь сижу на д7 и балдею :)
<openvoid> жёский это хурд на реальное железо ставить
<voodster> baronos: он же ещё не зарелизился =)
<baronos> voodster: и что? что мешает его использовать?
 * voodster будет ждать релиза
<baronos> я все ровно на унстабле ветке буду продолжать сидеть, че мне эти стабле и всякие лтс, смысла ни какого лично для меня :)
<voodster> ну кстати да, у меня уже через пару дней получается всё равно mixed
<SergeyIT> baronos сидит на ветке и её же пилит )
<baronos> хехе :D
<baronos> у меня есть гугл и логика, так что много способов "вылечить при падени" :D
<SergeyIT> baronos выпил таблеточку логугла и вылечился )
<baronos> SergeyIT: гыы, ага, точно подмечено :D
<sharikoff> Эй, баргузин, пошевеливай вал, -
<sharikoff> Молодцу плыть недалечко.
<rarog70> Есть спецы по xfce ?
<rarog70> ghbdtn
<rarog70> по моему меня выбросило... так есть спецы по xfce?
<rarog70> ппц.... приходите, общайтеь... получите помощь.... ХРЕН ВАМ... все аж падают когда бегут к вам на помощь...
<rarog70> и это хваленый ирц......
<sharikoff> rarog70: чо случилось?
<sharikoff> тебя все бросили?
<rarog70> потратил полтора часа, чтоб разобраться с регистрацие на ирц, чтоб задать пару вопросов....
<sharikoff> аа
<sharikoff> и никто не знает
<sharikoff> бывает..
<rarog70> наконец-то свершилось.... а тут тшина....
<sharikoff> а чо ты ожидал?
<rarog70> я еще толком не понимаю как правильно тут писать...
<sharikoff> все как нападут на тебя и давай заваливать советами?
<rarog70> может чего-то туплю....
<rarog70> ну... типа того ))))))
<sharikoff> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<sharikoff> вроде так
<rarog70> меня интересует xfce
<rarog70>  вернее проблема с окнами
<sharikoff> это же сообщество а не техподдержка
<rarog70> хм... а то можно спрашивать в сообществе?
<sharikoff> техподдержка стоит денег
<sharikoff> а тут бесплатно
<rarog70> что можно спрашивать
<rarog70> ?
<sharikoff> спрашивай сколько влезет
<sharikoff> но не факт что тебе ответят
<sharikoff> =)
<rarog70> ясно... ответа может и не быть....
<sharikoff> угу
<rarog70> тогда для чего все эти потуги были? просто поболтать?
<sharikoff> ну если знает кто нибудь он отвечает
<rarog70> круто...
<sharikoff> у меня нет иксов и xfce  поэтому что я могу тебе ответить
<rarog70> очень полезный ресурс.... меня прям прет от моего прорыва в канал ирц
<sharikoff> прорвись лучше в гугл
<rarog70> видимо ничего.....
<rarog70> уже прорывался... там говорят что такого быть не может...
<sharikoff> ладно. давай так
<sharikoff> ты тихо мирно подробно описываешь свою хотелку
<rarog70> вернее что ошибка появляется знают многие.. и как ее исправить сиюминутно-тоже... а вот как ее поправить навсегда-никто не знает...
<rarog70> знают только что убунта-самая лучшая система
<sharikoff> если есть какой то лог то постишь его на paste.pro а сюда даешь ссылку
<sharikoff> люди смотрят и стараются тебе помочь
<rarog70> во как....
<sharikoff> бесплатно по доброте душевной
<sharikoff> угу
<sharikoff> как я
<rarog70> с логами напряженка... не таой я еще великий убунтист... хотя пытаюсь стремиться...
<rarog70> могу описать проблему
<sharikoff> ну ты это.. не отчаивайся
<sharikoff> все получится
<sharikoff> давай начинай уже
<rarog70> установил xubuntu на нетбук человеу, который до этого боялся подходить к компьютеру. Настроил скайп, обновил систему, в обще привел в современный надлежащий вид. Через пару дней-звонок.. приезжай, не могу закрыть окно. Приехал, посмотрел, оказалось что в
<rarog70> окнах отсутствуют верхние панели, на которых название окна и кнопки свертывания, закрытия окна и так далее
<rarog70> погуглил тему, нашел как исправить. (советовали перегрузить оконный менеджер.) Сиюминутно помогло, но минут через 15 работы опять все слетело....
<sharikoff> оконный менеджер?
<rarog70> так вот я так и не нашел вразумительного ответа на вопрос как сделать так, чтобы не слетало.... ну а как вариант исправления этой ошибки для пользователя написал скрипт перезагрузки этого менеджера и поставил его в автозагрузку. Ну а пользователь теп
<rarog70> ерь при каждом слетании окон вынужден перегружать комп...
<sharikoff> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=154121.0
<sharikoff> тут читал?
<sharikoff> мой юный друг, гугл то всетаки рулит =)
<rarog70> именно оттуда и взял команду перезагрузки менеджера xfwm4 --replace
<sharikoff> так
<sharikoff> возможно куда то не хватает прав записать настройки
<rarog70> но перезагрузка менеджера не убирает ошибку, которая заставляет слетать окна
<sharikoff> ты делал как?
<sharikoff> под судо?
<rarog70> конечно... по другому не дает
<sharikoff> щас поищем еще
<sharikoff> компиз стоит?
<rarog70> я даже трах-тебидох перед поиском пробовал... танец с бубном и так далее.... видимо в эту проблемку глубоко не вникали...
<sharikoff> компиз установлен ?
<rarog70> хм.... не должен, ставил чистую xubuntu есть варианты как провериь?
<sharikoff> посмотри в домашней дире папку .compiz
<rarog70> ща
<sharikoff> если она есть снеси ее
<rarog70> нету
<sharikoff> http://usebuntu.ru/redi-problema-so-shlyapkoi-okna-ubuntu-810
<sharikoff> последний пост
<rarog70> смотрю
<rarog70> ну я тоже амое и сделал... получается, что если пользователь начинающий, то только перезагрузка.
<sharikoff> а что происходит когда ты реплейс делаешь?
<sharikoff> перегружается?
<rarog70> когда делаешь реплейс, окна восстанавливаются.. но не надолго
<sharikoff> тоесть они погибают в течении сеанса юзера?
<rarog70> да
<sharikoff> хм..
<SergeyIT> rarog70, всякое доброе дело наказуемо... в следующий раз хорошо подумай, стоит ли ставить кому-то что то
<rarog70> причем не понятно от чего.... сам сидел в фаерфоксе... в инете... хлоп и нету окон
<sharikoff> rarog70: ~/.xsession-errors  тут посмотри ошибки
<sharikoff> может вычислим чо ей надо
<rarog70> я могу переписатьэтот файлик, потом скинут его как-то.... чтоб можно было посмотреть...
<rarog70> ну а если добра делать никто не будет... то и самому его ждать будет неоткуда...
<sharikoff> ты на предмет ошибок его посмотри
<sharikoff> на чторугается
<rarog70> ОК
<rarog70> БлагоДарю!!!!!
<HarryShprottey> Подскажите пожалуйста. Снёс папку www. Переустановил lamp. Как теперь зайти в phpmyadmin?
<HarryShprottey> раньше в www была папка phpmyadmin. Теперь её нету. На apt-get install phpmyadmin говорит что уже всё последней версии
<sharikoff> сначала снеси
<sharikoff> потом постав поновой
<sharikoff> поставь*
<HarryShprottey> phpmyadmin?
<sharikoff> ну конечно
<HarryShprottey> переставил
<HarryShprottey> в папке www ничего не появилосб
<sharikoff> http://panoptus.mk.ua/lamp/phpmyadmin/%D1%83%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BA%D0%B0-phpmyadmin-ubuntu
<Alagos> Всем привет. Кто пользуется skype-wrapper?
<sharikoff> HarryShprottey: http://smitbmx.com/?p=279
<HarryShprottey> я дирректорию /var/www удалил
<HarryShprottey> не появляется phpmyadmin
<sharikoff> я тебе дал 2 ссылки
<sharikoff> в одной из них как сносить
<sharikoff> в другой как ставить
<HarryShprottey> Делал
<sharikoff> что делал
<sharikoff> делай как тут http://smitbmx.com/?p=279
<sharikoff> один в один
<sharikoff> в следующий раз будешь думать прежде чем что то удалять
<SergeyIT> а зачем думать?
<sharikoff> ну так.. чисто поржать
<SergeyIT> моя машина - что хочу, то и делаю )
<sharikoff> да делай тока тут потом не тупи =)
<sharikoff> первое правило ракетчика знаешь?
<sharikoff> не знаешь какая кнопка - не нажимай
<sharikoff> а то нажмут пото смотрят что будет (с) перпод по тактике ракетных войск
<Onkeltem> Привет. в 12 не могу найти vnc сервер где конфигурится
<Onkeltem> Искал среди установленных прилад по слову "удаленный", нашел только клиента
<SergeyIT> sharikoff, командующий: "Кто нажал на эту кнопку"... молчание.... "ну и черт с ней, с этой Австралией"
<sharikoff> кто бросил валенок на пульт
<SergeyIT> sharikoff, такого варианта не слышал )
<sharikoff> вот теперь бери ластик и стирай с карты бельгию
<SergeyIT> у меня только от 7-ки до туза карты (
<[v-8]_jupiter> Как можно ускорить unity? без отключения 3d
<SergeyIT> драйвером
<baronos> [v-8]_jupiter: а кде куда дел?)))
<[v-8]_jupiter> Та никуда.
<[v-8]_jupiter> Стоит на работе и менять не думаю
<[v-8]_jupiter> а вот дома)
<HarryShprottey> подскажите пожалуйста, как сделать 1 рабочий стол? А то у меня 4, и мне надоело каждый раз на другой переключатся. Хочется чтобы всё на 1 было
<SergeyIT> так не переключайся... или в установка укажи один р.стол
<HarryShprottey> так сам переключается
<HarryShprottey> всё окна по всем 4 рабочий столам разлетелись
<HarryShprottey> и по альт+ таб перескакивает с одного на другой
<SergeyIT> не замечал такого
<SergeyIT> какой ДЕ?
<HarryShprottey> убунта 12.04
<SergeyIT> юнити?
<HarryShprottey> да
<SergeyIT> альт таб в юнити показывает проги с одного текущего рабочего стола (по дефолту). Что делал?
<HarryShprottey> Не помню уже... с 11.10 обновился
<SergeyIT> в ccsm или myunity сделай 1 рабочий стол
<HarryShprottey> спасибо
<SergeyIT> но что то все равно не правильно
<openvoid> тут люди думают как сделать чтобы по альт-таб по всем столам прыгало
<openvoid> как 11.10 и ранее было
<openvoid> хотя это уже не поправят как было потому что сделали  ctrl-alt-tab по всем
<openvoid> жду когда починят окна на разых рабочих столах по иконке одного приложения
<tagezi> всем привет
 * nuts_x качает обновления на скорости 10кб/с и думает о самоубийстве...
<[Raiden]> тем самым ты оттягивешь крах системы ))
<only_you> [Raiden]: привет. напиши, пожалуйста, как в кедах включить запрос пароля при входе. у меня кед нету под рукой - негде глянуть))
<[Raiden]> Над оподумать, я никогда не выключал запрос
<[Raiden]> наверное тут http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0520/h_1337532416_8102455_e4cabce933.png
<[Raiden]> в общем всё в systemsettings
<Lex_S> глубоко закопал?)
<only_you> [Raiden]: благодарю
<[Raiden]> http://rus-linux.net/MyLDP/sec/10-ways-to-generate-a-random-password-from-the-command-line.html
<openvoid> я dd | base64 использовал
<openvoid> с /dev/random
<openvoid> openssl теперь буду, лаконичнее
<[Raiden]> !!! 20000 юаней в рублях
<[Raiden]> не то окно
<nuts_x> [Raiden]: так прозвучало, будто я оттягиваю неизбежное...
<nuts_x> обреченно как-то
<[Raiden]> )
<nuts_x> ничего, еще 62 минуты и все будет ок
<[koshka]> всем мур
<nuts_x> и вам
<Wizard> Co oni mają z tym japońskim?
<Wizard> Wszędzie się jakieś czarne kamikadze kręcą.
 * [koshka] убилась об стену
<Wizard> Упс. Злой канал.
<Wizard> Извините.
<Wizard> [koshka]: Что сталось? :>
<tagezi> привет [koshka] :)
<only_you> какие японцы ..ты  о чем?)
<[koshka]> tagezi, приветЁ
<[koshka]> ё- случайно
<[koshka]> Wizard, ничего такого. грустно что то =\
<Wizard> ну, например kuronokenshi.
<tagezi> угу.. а потом в тапки случайно )) знаем мы вас :р
<[koshka]> тссс
<Wizard> :D
<kuronokenshi> привет, я тут пербый раз.
<[koshka]> тут страдают тапки только у Ская
<[koshka]> т.к. он меня не любит =\
<Wizard> Привет kuronokenshi.
<Wizard> kuronokenshi: А я плохо по-русски говорю.
<Wizard> (Пишу ещё хуже :)
<kuronokenshi> не волнуйтесь, я тоже
<[koshka]> а на каком хорошо?
<Wizard> По-польски, по-английски.
<[koshka]> умничка какой.
<tagezi> он пытался по польски про японию, что-то сказать )
<Wizard> Ну я каналы помешал :/
<Wizard> [koshka]: я люблю учится языков.
<tagezi> языкам )
<[koshka]> что делать.)
<Wizard> :/
<[koshka]> да ладно вам
<tagezi> =)
<[koshka]> ммм
<tagezi> да я пол языка только знаю )
 * [koshka] укусила baronos 
 * [koshka] пощипала artus 
<tagezi> надо кофеварку на канале завести )
<Wizard> Не бануйте меня :(
 * baronos погладил [koshka]
<[koshka]> воо ^_^
<[koshka]> tagezi, вот видишь, пока не покусаешь, внимания не обращают )
<baronos> Wizard: выяснил че там с японцами? :)
<kuronokenshi> ну так, хотель увидить как в Россие исползуетса Убунту, а тут все кусание и щипание.
<Wizard> Я сказал: Что у них с этом японским? Всегда какие-то чёрные камикадзе бегают.
<nuts_x> она используется
<nuts_x> с кучаниями и щипаниями
<tagezi> [koshka]: у бароносы просто реакция не правильная )
<nuts_x> кусанниями*
<[koshka]> tagezi, а какая должна быть?
<baronos> !ask | kuronokenshi
<ubuntuhelp> kuronokenshi: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<[koshka]> kuronokenshi, ты не во время просто зашел )))))))))))
<kuronokenshi> не камикадзе а военный с мечом.
<[koshka]> просто тут я пришла ))))))))))
<Wizard> но куро значит 'чёрный'?
<tagezi> [koshka]: ну, я бы сделал так что бы всегда была рядом, и вспоминать каждый день зимой... нашапку пустилбы )
<kuronokenshi> да, ето правильно
<Wizard> :)
<[koshka]> tagezi, спасибо =\
 * tagezi пожайлуйста
 * tagezi засмущался
<kuronokenshi> так, к делу. кто то тут знает про iptables
<kuronokenshi> ?
<tagezi> я знаю
<[koshka]> ну ты говори что нужно
<[koshka]> :)
 * [koshka] спрятала tagezi под футболку
 * tagezi выпучил глазки из под фудболки )
<kuronokenshi> я хочу скопиробать все спросы DNS с моего раутера с dd-wrt на мой компрютер, чтоб я мог видить что луди на моем нетворке смотрят
<kuronokenshi> скопировать
<BasicXP> А iptables тут причём?
<tagezi> и
<kuronokenshi> извините за плохую орфографию, я родился в США
<tagezi> он ещё не закончил вопрос
<artus> kuronokenshi, че, на англоканале проблемы с местом ? причем тут роутеры с dd-wrt и iptables то ?
<tagezi> артус кофе допил не полностью )
<tagezi> причем тут вообще убунта )
<artus> tagezi, напомнил. сейчас пойду заваривать :)
<kuronokenshi> нет, я просто хотел тут повыть. А на раутере стоит обычный линыкс, так комманда котороя сроботает на убунту сроботает и там.
<kuronokenshi> линукц
<kuronokenshi> линукс
<kuronokenshi> фы
<kuronokenshi> фу
<artus> а может ту пойдеш повоеш на #ubuntu ? ))
<[koshka]> artus, вот так ззначит
<artus> kuronokenshi, с каких пор убунту на роутеры ставят?
<artus> [koshka], вот ща кофе сделаю и будет ня)
<[koshka]> ну ну
<[koshka]> в жабу напишешь. я пока афк.
 * baronos ушел варить кофе себе и [koshka] ;)
<BasicXP> artus: debian на роутеры ставят :)
<artus> BasicXP, ии что? к чему это тут? )
<BasicXP> Kuronokenshi: просто пиши tcpdump'om пакеты на udp порт 53 и смотри в wireshark
<BasicXP> Artus: да ни к чему, я просто факт констатирую
<artus> BasicXP, берем букварь и ищем знакомые буквы в фразе "20:58          artus | kuronokenshi, с каких пор убунту на роутеры ставят?" а уже потом констатируем
<kuronokenshi> BasicXP: спасибо, но уменя стоит раутер который пока переводить все от 53 на модем
<kuronokenshi> я хочу и послушать с wireshark но пока конешно не подбирает.
<tagezi> kuronokenshi: BasicXP ребят, давай те в привате это обсудите
<tagezi> а то артус кофе допьёт и совсем офтопить нельзя буюет
<tagezi> будеь*
<kuronokenshi> ну все, сам догадаусь что делат...
<BasicXP> Ну и гуд
<BasicXP> С другой стороны тут всё равно тишина, какая разница о чём говорить
<BasicXP> Другое дело если б шло активное обсуждение чего-то убунту-рилейтед
<kuronokenshi> А, ноконец нашол ё
<[Raiden]> нашЕл
<kuronokenshi> да, да, у меня ужасная орфография
<kuronokenshi> я знаю. извените.
<[Raiden]> )
<BasicXP> Тогда уж "нашёл" :)
<kuronokenshi> так всё, буду использовать это перед тем как посылать http://orthography.morphology.ru/
<kuronokenshi> чтоб некто не обижался
<tagezi> я бы не рекомендовал.. совсем разучишься писать
<BasicXP> Лучше сам, ага
<Wizard> Я люблю gramota.ru.
<Wizard> kuronokenshi: Ты тоже инностранец?
<kuronokenshi> м, не полностю. Родители из Харькова, первый язык Русский, но родился в США, так писать не могу.
<kuronokenshi> Ну, остаток Союза.
<[Raiden]> потомок советских людей :)
<[Raiden]> Это так, шутка.
<kuronokenshi> Да. Они более советские чем Украинские, мама вообше Украинский не знаит.
<kuronokenshi> Но не из РФ.
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> мм, как изменить иконы в Юнити?
<kuronokenshi> Какие?
<kuronokenshi> В лаунчаре?
<Wizard> Все.
<kuronokenshi> А. Это я пока не пробовал.
<Wizard> Хмм.
<Scrimmer> привет гсопода
<Wizard> гноме-тлик-туль хочет половину гноме-шелля ыстановить.
<Wizard> :о
<tagezi> о, илья )
<tagezi> Wizard: порой гугл на тему тем для юнити, в 11.10 были
<Scrimmer> tagezi: как ты?)
<Wizard> tagezi: Я уже нашёл.
<tagezi> Scrimmer: я нормально ) пару интересных книжек купил, что бы было легче мозг молодёже выносить )))
<[koshka]> baronos, спасибо. ты наверное единственный знаешь, чего я хочу )
<Wizard> dconf-editorом.
<baronos> [koshka]: ;)
<Scrimmer> tagezi, и стоит оно того, что бы мозг молодёже выносить?
<tagezi> нет.. мне просто самому интересно почитать их
<BasicXP> Жду когда кончится безлимитный инет, чтоб пойти спать, а он всё работает )
<[koshka]> tagezi, :P
<Scrimmer> о, кошка, привет
 * tagezi пошёл гуглить выкройки для шапки )
<[koshka]> Здравствуйте)
<[koshka]> ну ну
<tagezi> =)
<[koshka]> а потом пойдешь гуглить  где тапки подешевле
<tagezi> нет.. я не мелочусь ) керзовый сапок надёжнее )
<Scrimmer> бр
<Scrimmer> чето мне фигово, хороший др xD
<[koshka]> блин. че щас отменяют магистра или специалиста?
<tagezi> специалиста.. в РФ
<Scrimmer> специалиста
<Scrimmer> в Украине
<[koshka]> мм.. понятно
<[koshka]> благодарю
<Scrimmer> 300р
<[koshka]> кошелек сказать?
<[koshka]> кинешь мне 300р
<[koshka]> :D
<[koshka]> ко дню рождения =\
<nuts_x> и мне
<nuts_x> всем по 300
<Scrimmer> если гуляем, так гуляем все?
<nuts_x> ну так
<tagezi> блин, когда он научиться нормально перезагружаться, а не ресетом? )
<nuts_x> им быстрее
<nuts_x> я на старой машине сам так делал
<tagezi> незнаю.. помоему это убивает систему )
<nuts_x> и железо тоже
<nuts_x> а самый шик ресет жать ногой, эффектно так,сидишь, пнул системник, оп - ребутнулся:-D
<Scrimmer> у меня комп на стенке висит
<Scrimmer> не было инета 8 дней, взял по приколу гвозди вбил в стену и повесил его
<tagezi> =D
<Scrimmer> я его чистил, каждый день
 * nuts_x посмотрел на свой ноут.... потом на стену... зло улыбнулся...
<tagezi> меня жена убъёт за повешеный комп на стену )
 * nuts_x развелся
<tagezi> у меня вторая )
 * Scrimmer балуется с ubuntu на виртуалке
<tagezi> ты опять под виндой сидишь?
<Scrimmer> у меня ее нету :)
<tagezi> убунту в убунту на виртуалке это изврат )
<tagezi> поставь генту ))
<Scrimmer> причем бета 2
<nuts_x> почему изврат?
<Scrimmer> прикольно, 450 мб обнов со скоростью 3 мбайта качать
<Scrimmer> 90 секунд
<nuts_x> я вот например на 10 12ю гоняю
<Scrimmer> 5 мб хДД
<nuts_x> присматриваюсь...
<tagezi> да нормально 12 работает
<Scrimmer> он юнити вникакую
<nuts_x> ну я сначала ее под себя перепилю
<tagezi> чуть побыстрее чем 10.11, и примерно с темиже проблеммами )
<tagezi> Scrimmer: что значит ни в какую.. у тебя же Юнити стоит
<nuts_x> у меня 10.04
<Scrimmer> не я, а натс
<tagezi> nuts_x: а зачем с неё слезать, она же ещё 2 года вроде поддерживаться будет
<nuts_x> до 13го
<nuts_x> апрель
<tagezi> ну какраз, без иксов сразу попробуешь )
<nuts_x> а я и не слезаю
<[koshka]> я убежала
<tagezi> пока )
<[koshka]> если что, я в жаббере гдето
<nuts_x> я пока смотрю
<[koshka]> успеха ребятки
<nuts_x> пока
<nuts_x> удачи
<Wizard> А у меня 12.04 :)
<Wizard> Долго вы используете Убунту?
<tagezi> я уже не помню )
<Wizard> А Линукса вобше?
<tagezi> лет 10
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> Это долго.
<Wizard> А ты любишь Юнити?
<tagezi> любите ли вы Юнити как люблю его я? =)))
 * baronos походу становится свидетелем зарождение новой религиозно-фанатической секты "Очевидцы Unity"
<Scrimmer> бида
<tagezi> пичалька )
<[Raiden]> его невозможно любить  имхо.
<Wizard>  /o\
<tagezi> baronos: вот разбудил лихо
<baronos> [Raiden]: ага, конкурентов твоей секты не желаешь видеть:D
<[Raiden]> а они есть7 :)
<[Raiden]> ?
<Scrimmer> будут
<Scrimmer> видишь, зараждается же)
<baronos> [Raiden]: секта юнити зарождается :)
<Scrimmer> зарождается*
<Scrimmer> ха! baronos, я тебя опередил. Привет кстати
<[Raiden]> Юнити конечно может поспорить с кде в области вм, за счет того что на компизе построено, но и только
<Scrimmer> вм?
<[Raiden]> window manager
 * baronos ушел дальше ковырять прошивку
<[Raiden]> а пошел кино смотреть )
<Scrimmer> а я тут посижу, т.к. идти некуда :(
<tagezi> Wizard: я не понимаю как можно любить програмное обеспечение
<Wizard> :P
<tagezi> я его использую, для меня оно удобное
<Scrimmer> что ты понимаешь в истинной любви к Ubuntu?
<tagezi> райден обожает кде например.. считает его очень удобный.. у меня оно тормозит
<Scrimmer> у меня он работает быстро, но я к кде не привык, поэтому не использую
<[Raiden]> с 7.04 по 11.10 я пользовался гном2
<Scrimmer> но теперь ты на кде, и ты его любишь :))
<[Raiden]> в основном.
<[Raiden]> да
<tagezi> ты помоему ушёл фильм смотреть )
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos> на кде можно бдить все пространство все окна одновременно :)
<Scrimmer> он услышал про кде)
<Scrimmer> и тут же появился
<Scrimmer> пчему gedit так долго открывается?
<tagezi> он неделю наверное как тормозить начал
<tagezi> фиг знает.. обновы такие пришли )
<tagezi> Scrimmer: пользуй nano )
<SkyBon> ух ты
<SkyBon> включил ещё не вышедшие обновленья в precise
<SkyBon> в aptitude десятки пакетов к удаленья как ненужные
<SkyBon> *удаленью
<SkyBon> все :i386
<SkyBon> gtk2, canberra, cairo, sdl, mesa...
<Sergey_IT> SkyBon, обновляй, потом расскажешь ... если сможешь
<SkyBon> ну понятно
<SkyBon> удалил boinc, множество 32-битного мусора стало не нужно
<tagezi> SkyBon: а зачем тебе грид вычисления? )
<SkyBon> ну как? помочь человечеству лол
<SkyBon> столько головной боли, решил снести нафиг
<Nor8> SkyBon: А вдруг именно твоих усилий не хватало для расшифровки генома какой-нибудь адской болезни? А ты раз, и стер всю работу )))
<SkyBon> скорее гроза в меня ударит, чем это случится :)
<tagezi> если уж собрался помогать, то нужно настраивать систему, так что бы тебе это не мешало ))
<Scrimmer> знаю
<tagezi> о_О
<Scrimmer> я все знаю, tagezi... знаю, что ты делал прошлым летом...
<Scrimmer> Ребят, кто каким браузером пользуется? Хочется выбрать новенький :)
<Nor8> А тут выбор небольшой )))
<SkyBon> chrome
<SkyBon> самый удобный имхо
<tagezi> Scrimmer: linx попробуй и успокойся )
<nuts_x> ток он клепает стопицот процессов
<nuts_x> под каждую вкладку свой
<tagezi> lynx )
<tagezi> блин.. спать пора
<SkyBon> ну и?
<SkyBon> consolekit клепает стопицот и никто не жалуется
<nuts_x> ну пару раз мне проц грузил полностью
<nuts_x> дето на 40 вкладках
<SkyBon> ну блин не мудрено
<SkyBon> только нахера 40 вкладок сразу? :\
<Scrimmer> ну блин
<Scrimmer> если ищешь чтото
<Scrimmer> или программишь, обычно столько и открывается
<SkyBon> не
<SkyBon> 10+ вкладок не по мне
<SkyBon> меня как-то больше работа MSO заботит
<tagezi> Scrimmer: разници особой нет в броузерах.. это просто на вкус
<SkyBon> tagezi: есть
<Scrimmer> хром кушает 1.4 гб памяти
<Scrimmer> =\
<Scrimmer> афигеть
<Scrimmer> 6 вкладрк
<SkyBon> скорость рендеринга, рюшки и т.п.
<tagezi> у меня он больше 300 метров неразу не забирал
<tagezi> а я поболее тебя серьфингом занимаюсь ))
<SkyBon> shift+esc посмотри
<Scrimmer> и что мне там смотреть, ты мен скажи
<tagezi> шифт+еск - это что?
<Scrimmer> диспетчер задач
<Scrimmer> у гугля
<Nor8> В убунту вообще все броузеры много жрут-с. В других основных дистрах поменьше явно.
<SkyBon> что больше всего занимает памяти
<SkyBon> сколько флэш съедает и т.д.
<Scrimmer> флеш
<Scrimmer> 932 мб
<Scrimmer> 0_0
<SkyBon> уй мля
<SkyBon> многовато
<nuts_x> флеш он такой
<tagezi> а.. я за компом работаю, а не фигнёй маюсь )
<nuts_x> зараза
<SkyBon> lightspark 0.5.7 вышел кстати
<nuts_x> tagezi: дело не в фигне, а в куче флеша спамерского на сайтах
<Scrimmer> у меня антирекламный аддон стоит
<Scrimmer> он их сносит
<Scrimmer> почму системный монитор столько кушает?
<tagezi> nuts_x: ну на ютубе с включеным видео и пятью вкладками у меня 240 мегов
<Scrimmer> жесть
<Scrimmer> думал, почему conky ест в каждую секунду на 3 мб больше памяти
<Scrimmer> оказалось, что в скрипте, написанный на .lua, функция, которая выводит изображение хавает все
<tagezi> лан, всем пока
<Scrimmer> уже?
<nuts_x> пока
<SkyBon> блин
<SkyBon> слишком много сисадминов, программеров и гиков здесь
<baronos> последние это кто?
<doronskiy> последние — это я
<doronskiy> я последний ;-)
 * baronos вообщем ничего не понял, и попер дальше ковырят прошивку...
<Scrimmer> Гик (англ. geek, IPA giːk) — сленговое выражение, употребляемое относительно людей, увлечённых технологиями, в том числе компьютерными[1].
<Sergey_IT>  SkyBon, здесь всех мало, зайди на #ubuntu
<Scrimmer> достаточно тут :)
<pokerfacejpg> Привет
<pokerfacejpg> Такой вопрос. Примаунтенные к /media/ разделы жрут память на root?
<pokerfacejpg> У меня закончилось место, Анализатор показывает что автоматически монтирующийся  ntfs раздел жрет 70% места.
<Sergey_IT> это сколько в граммах?
<pokerfacejpg> 76 Гб
<Sergey_IT> отмонтируй и посмотри снова
<pokerfacejpg> Не могу отмонтировать
<Sergey_IT> это почему?
<pokerfacejpg> А нет
<pokerfacejpg> Могу
<doronskiy> ну, если к корневой фс, в которой, скажем, 80 Гб и 40 из них свободных, примонтировать диск в 500 Гб со свободным местом в 100 Гб, то, как бы, процент занятости увеличится)
<doronskiy> поэтому, с определенными оговорками, ответить вполне можно «да, жрут память»
<pokerfacejpg> Да, теперь понял.
<doronskiy> т. к. учитывается все пространство
<Sergey_IT> надо мерить в граммах... а то анализатор какой-то
<doronskiy> введи df -h
<pokerfacejpg> Алсо, виртуалбокс можно как-нибудь переставить без последствий?
<doronskiy> будет гораздо проще сориентироваться в пространстве
<pokerfacejpg> Это стандартная утилита бубунты Анализатор использования дисков
<Sergey_IT> ни разу не запускал
<pokerfacejpg> По папкам с диаграмами
<pokerfacejpg> Довольно красиво.
<doronskiy> да, есть такой
<Sergey_IT> тебе красота или ехать?
<doronskiy> хорошая вещь, если нужно отследить, где больше всего хлама
<Sergey_IT> нечего хлам держать
<pokerfacejpg> Угу, по папкам все раскладывает.
<pokerfacejpg> Ну это да.
<pokerfacejpg> Вот как раз проблемку зато нашел.
<pokerfacejpg> Сестренка торрент себе скачала, удалила. А место занятым осталось 20 Гб.
<pokerfacejpg> Но вопрос в силе - виртуалбокс можно переставить без последствий куда-нибудь подальше?
<Sergey_IT> корзину почисти
<SkyBon> можно сделать так, чтобы del стирал насовсем?
<SkyBon> корзиной пользоваться накладно
<doronskiy> shift+del?
<baronos> угу, только имхо не безопасно
<Sergey_IT> baronos, нормально, надо думать, что делаешь
<baronos> Sergey_IT: ну я уже привык, так что у меня шифт+дел автоматом :D
<pokerfacejpg> И еще вопрос, кто-нибудь пользовался пакетом GAP
<Sergey_IT> а это что?
<pokerfacejpg> Для математических вычислений.
<Sergey_IT> Си лучше
<pokerfacejpg> А это что?
<baronos> с++/с#
<doronskiy> ага, а че не джаваскрипт?
<baronos> для гномщелистов можно и js :)
<Sergey_IT> и GSL, бумага и карандаш
<pokerfacejpg> Для GAP есть отличный модуль guava в котором есть базы BestKnownLinearCodes на GF(2)
<pokerfacejpg> Отдельно этих баз нигде в интернете не нашел.
<doronskiy> pokerfacejpg: если ты не заметил, то разговор пошел в ключе «не читал, но осуждаю». какой смысл развивать?
<Sergey_IT> специфические вопросы здесь обсуждать бессмысленно )
<pokerfacejpg> Никакого. Мне просто одиноко, вот я и общаюсь с людьми.
<doronskiy> тогда продолжай)
<pokerfacejpg> А что продолжать. Работаю над созданием новых ECC-кодов. Это такие, которые могут сами себя исправить, если дошли с помехами.
<pokerfacejpg> В процессе понадобились уже известные лучшие коды на малых длинах.
<pokerfacejpg> Вот обыскался. Нашел пару источников. Более менее пригодный - GAP.
<pokerfacejpg> Такие дела :3
<Sergey_IT> все мы что то находим, что то теряем... хвилософия жизни
<doronskiy> это по работе?
<pokerfacejpg> Дефис, например :3
<doronskiy> ишь ты)
<pokerfacejpg> Нет, по учебе. Было бы весьма недурно, если бы у меня была такая работа.
<Sergey_IT> pokerfacejpg, тебе лучше сюда http://ukrgap.exponenta.ru/
<pokerfacejpg> Sergey_IT, И с кем же я там пообщаюсь?
<doronskiy> он щас разозлится и спошлит про правую руку)
<pokerfacejpg> Девушки не подходят для общения.
<pokerfacejpg> Правые руки, в этом свете, тоже.
<doronskiy> лучше самому подходить к девушкам, для общения
<doronskiy> а то ведь так можно всю жизнь отдать ECC
<Sergey_IT> pokerfacejpg, вот и сам ответил, если там не с кем, то здесь и подавно )
<pokerfacejpg> А мне норм.
#ubuntu-ru 2013-05-13
<corehook> ку
<corehook> помогите с кронтабом
<snql> жалуйся
<corehook> необходимо в понедельник\четверг запускать в 2.00 UTC скрипт
<corehook> 0 2 * * 1,4 echo
<corehook> так ?
<snql> да
<snql> <Минуты> <Часы> <Дни_месяца> <Месяцы> <Дни_недели>
<corehook> это понятно
<corehook> а вот что такое UTC )
<corehook> я реально хз
<JohnDoe_71Rus> это гринвич
<snql> это не гринвич а его замена, гринвич устарел
<snql> вот таблица если нужно http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/a/ad/Standard_time_zones_of_the_world.png
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну он соответствует гринвичу?
<corehook> вот эту задачу нужно челу из Минска. У них +2 у нас +5
<corehook> вот я хз теперь когда этот скрипт должен отраюотать
<corehook> вчера жутко тяжелый день был
<corehook> выжатый как лимон(
<JohnDoe_71Rus> corehook: 2.00 UTC оно и в африке 2.00 UTC
<corehook> вот как мне теперь это крону объяснить
<snql> JohnDoe_71Rus: впринципе можно на линуксах не беспокоиться, все переведется само. но вот к примеру при переводе времени в UTC пролисходит смещение, а в GMT пояс остается тот же
<JohnDoe_71Rus> snql: на картинке написано что UTC формально GMT
<snql> формально. UTC не переводится ни в зиму не в лето
<snql> а где все же переводится, там происходит смещение UTC
<snql> раньше GMT у страны был фиксированным, к примеру я из беларуси это +2
<JohnDoe_71Rus> от заморока
<snql> теперь UTC у нас +3
<JohnDoe_71Rus> snql: а мы вообще хз как живем :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> мы из будущего
<snql> всмысле?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> мск
<JohnDoe_71Rus> зиму на лето поменяли, лето на зиму. все им нейметься
<snql> у нас вообще отменили
<corehook> всем спс
<corehook> кто как жаву ставит
<JohnDoe_71Rus> синаптик
<corehook> http://www.opennet.ru/openforum/vsluhforumID1/94653.html#3
<SergeyIT> эх (
<andrex> SergeyIT, чегой такое?
<SergeyIT> работать не хочется (
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не хочешь - не работай. у нас свободная страна
<corehook> )
<_d4vid> как не работай? кто пенсионеров будет кормит? ^^
<_d4vid> привет народ!
<JohnDoe_71Rus> _d4vid: а ты альтруист, тебе пенсионеров жалко?
<_d4vid> не толко их
<JohnDoe_71Rus> так же как, 10% населения владеют 90% богатств страны. вот они и способны прокормить пенсионеров
<_d4vid> ты же знаеш что им выгодней футболный клуб проплотит чем пенсионера прокормит..
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а мы вот дружно возьмем и никто не будем ходить и смотреть ни футбол, ни хоккей ни прочее
<JohnDoe_71Rus> тогда разом и расходы на них упадут и билеты задарма раздавать будут, только придите
<_d4vid> задаром? недумаю..
<_d4vid> скидка цены может быт .. но не болше)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> куда денутся. покупать то никто не будет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а им заполнение нужно, рекламу отбивать
<_d4vid> хулиганов в стране всё болше и болше и агрессии терят некуда .. вот и ташутся посмотрет как 20 лбов гоняются за куском кожи)
<_d4vid> + пивка или водки
<_d4vid> и жизн прекрасна
<JohnDoe_71Rus> _d4vid: и зарплаты у этих лбов резко уменьшатся
<JohnDoe_71Rus> надо реализовать такой, потребительский протест
<_d4vid> гг
<_d4vid> против путина протестоват выгодней)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> чем?
<_d4vid> спроси навалного
<_d4vid> )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> он комментарии не дает
<_d4vid> и прочих "хочим власт"
<JohnDoe_71Rus> _d4vid: денюшки госдепа?
<artus> утра
<_d4vid> да незнаю откуда он денги гребёт свои..
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: дня
<artus> вариант
<_d4vid> артус хай
<artus> чегой у вас тута интересненького?
<_d4vid> думаю вес театр проплачивает кремл..
<|rapidsp|> "ь" отсутствует на клева как класс
<_d4vid> :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> _d4vid: кремлю других забот мало? хотя не отрицаю, свою роль в пьессу он делает\
<only_you> казалось бі, причем здесь убунту)
<_d4vid> да вот именно как жирик кричит что в стране всё круто и самая богатая страна в мире..
<SergeyIT> опять о политике? (
<_d4vid> ну да
<artus> кстати да, заканчивайте с политотой
<_d4vid> ок
<|rapidsp|> давайте про баб!
<_d4vid> причём тут убунту?
<only_you> так бі и сразу
<SergeyIT> |rapidsp|, начинай
<JohnDoe_71Rus> SergeyIT: не, началось все с предложения, нам как потребителям игнорировать большой спорт. не смотреть трансляции, не ходить на соревнования. тогда у футболистов и хоккеистов аппетиты на зарплаты поубавится
<andrex> если у них зп убатся то, они на поле даж не выдуд, не говоря о типа поиграют
<_d4vid> у них контракт ..
<|rapidsp|> SergeyIT: че, больше начать некому? ^)
<SergeyIT> JohnDoe_71Rus, началось с моего "работать не хочется" ;)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> SergeyIT: точно
<_d4vid> и у каждего по адвокату за спиной..
<|rapidsp|> по адвокату и по хиддинку ^)
<[Raiden]> 4.10.3 появилась в кубунту ппа , если вдруг кому...
<SergeyIT> иногда лучше помолчать (
<|rapidsp|> [Raiden]: уже :)
<[Raiden]> )
<andrex> SergeyIT, началось с эх (
<only_you> в 13.10 4.10.3 kde очень даже
<_d4vid> как можно на алфе сидет?
<only_you> норм
<_d4vid> хм
<|rapidsp|> началось с "Канал синхронизирован за ... ^)
<only_you> разниці в стабильности не вижу
<_d4vid> подожди пару месяцев поймёш)
<andrex> ь*
<only_you> окда)
<[Raiden]> каждому своё.
<SergeyIT> andrex, это я хотел продолжить как "эх дубинушка ухнем", но не решился (
<_d4vid> когда начнут внедрят свежий софт..
<|rapidsp|> _d4vid: какая же она альфа
<_d4vid> 13.10 а что тогда?
<|rapidsp|> ff
<andrex> SergeyIT, застесьнялся чтоль? :D
<|rapidsp|> аа...
<only_you> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/ReleaseSchedule грит, что альфа в июне)
<|rapidsp|> Я думал только про 4.10.3
<_d4vid> ну тогда ешо она по пакетам 13.04 ^^
<_d4vid> толко кернел новее
<only_you> не, пакеті свежее
<andrex> artus, ты меня убедил, качаю арму...
<SergeyIT> andrex, да мало ли кто на "дубинушку" обидится (
<artus> andrex, фрии тяни, для начала
<andrex> а нафиг? у меня стрела сразу
<artus> а обычная есть?
<_d4vid> онли_ю ты наверное сидиш за кде или красноглазие-де ?
<andrex> и обычная тож есть
<artus> у ты какой :D
<only_you> на ноуте юнити, на десктопе кде
<_d4vid> ко
<andrex> на микроволновке openbox
<only_you> и там, и там 13.10
<_d4vid> ты мазохист! )
<only_you> есть такое)
<|rapidsp|> а садисты на чем сидят?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> эм. а какие задачи решаются на микроволновке?
<|rapidsp|> форматирование бутербродов
<andrex> |rapidsp|, скомпилять поесть
<SergeyIT> тараканов (баги) жарят
<|rapidsp|> компилить надо в духовке. В микроволновке нет нужных библиотек
<JohnDoe_71Rus> |rapidsp|: компилять как раз можно. надо правильные сырцы раздобыть
<|rapidsp|> не... Тока make install как максимум
<artus> очередной завоз веществ?
<|rapidsp|> уже отпускает
<only_you> посоні, отсіпте и мне
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: мы про убунту и линух
<SergeyIT> так весна еще не кончилась
<JohnDoe_71Rus> only_you: раздвинь сознание
<only_you> ем
<|rapidsp|> и расслабься ^)
 * SergeyIT сказал и добавил еще 2кВ
<only_you> у тебя тяжеліе, я понял
<JohnDoe_71Rus> |rapidsp|: маман каши (гречку, перловку) в микрушке делает. так что полный конфигуре, мейк получается
<andrex> only_you, че у тя с и
<only_you> с т все норм
<only_you> *и
<andrex> а почему тогда пiшiш так?
<andrex> е*
<andrex> емае
<only_you> ну ты понял)
<_d4vid> короче гтк3 тема поменялас ктоме гном приложений как терминал или наутилус.. где копат?
<_d4vid> ирц клиент и лиса приняли тему.. толко наутилус и терминал не хотят..
<artus> _d4vid, пошли в отказ?
<baronos> nautilus -q попробуй и потом снова запусти его
<_d4vid> артус ну да
<_d4vid> баронос ша попробую..
<artus> _d4vid, требований не выдвигали? заложников взяли? )))
<_d4vid> артус неа)
<_d4vid> баронос не помогло.. :(
<baronos> наверно тема кривая
<_d4vid> славе-гтк3
<_d4vid> ша покажу как уродливо выглядит наутлус..
<baronos> если тема для 3,4 то наутилус будет криво выглядеть ибо 3,6 наутилус немного таки уродлив
<_d4vid> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/26715415/2013-05-13-1368440891_shot.png
<_d4vid> какого то пакета ему не хватает..
<artus> ух какая перфекционистская жесть
<_d4vid> да)
<_d4vid> и канал опенбокс по инвайтам
<_d4vid> гады
<artus> а ты в коробку наутилус штоль суеш?
<baronos> _d4vid: ищи тему для 3,6
<_d4vid> ну да
<_d4vid> баранос у меня 3.8.1
<_d4vid> прывык я к наутилусу
<artus> тхунара с головой, и urxvt как терминалка, и буит круть  )
<_d4vid> дропбокс дружит с тхунаром?
<baronos> _d4vid: значит ищи тему для 3,8
<artus> а вот этого не помню, помню когдато дружил когото из ненаутилусов
<_d4vid> урхвт не дружит с лисой .. копипасты не пашут)
<_d4vid> баранос ок спасибо.
<artus> дружит , конфиг настраиваетцо тама
<only_you> гтк закопать срочно. кюте наше все. аминь </trollmode>
<artus> only_you, ща зобаню за розжигание :D
<only_you> молчу)
<snql> GNOME 3 - сделано под вещесвами для веществ
<artus> @kban snql --host 864000 иди потроль библиотеку
<_d4vid> откатил до 3.6
<_d4vid> и нефига
<_d4vid> блин
<baronos> ты тему найди для гтк 3,8 или какую там надо
<focusn1k> artus: человек дело говорит, гном не десктоп
<focusn1k> :D
<artus> @voice focusn1k
<artus> :D
<focusn1k> @op focusn1k
<_d4vid> =)
<artus> @kban focusn1k 86400 читам правила, просвещаемся
<baronos> мне темная тема гнома нравится http://dl.dropbox.com/u/61252137/2013-05-13-1368442783_shot.png
<artus> @kban --host focusn1k прощай
<artus> @mode +b *!*@@37.45.248.11
<artus> @mode +b *!*@37.45.248.11
<artus> @mode -b *!*@@37.45.248.11
<artus> @mode +b *!*@37.45.*
<artus> @kick focusn1k я и так могу
<artus> ping
<ubuntuhelp> artus, Понг.
<andrex> опа он опять зласо баны обходить гад
<andrex> в*
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Ну понг, и что?
<baronos> сломался?
<artus> @mode -b *!~kvirc@37.45.248.11
<artus> @mode -b *!*@37.45.248.11
<artus> @mode -b *!~snql@unaffiliated/snql
<focusn1k> я просто понаблюдаю, как один дурак перебанит все подсети страны
<artus> @mode -b *!*@93.84.*
<artus> focusn1k, именно так
<artus> @kick focusn1k
<artus> @mode -b *!*@37.21*
<artus> @kick focusn1k
<focusn1k> себе же вредишь, сюда считай 2 крупнейших провайдера уже не зайдут - успокойся
<artus> @mode -b *!*@37.212.*
<artus> @kick focusn1k пшло вон
<artus> @mode +b *!*@37.212.*
<only_you> видать заслужил
<_d4vid> на последних дровах ати не работали тти 1-6 и мне помогло вот ето http://crunchbang.org/forums/viewtopic.php?id=8883
<artus> _d4vid, кстать, у тя под рукой нет часом мана по отстройке разрешения tty до удобоваримыхъ какнить нить 1920 на что нить ?
<_d4vid> неа
<_d4vid> вроде решается с гфиксбоот параметром в груб конфиге
<_d4vid> вот GRUB_GFXMODE=1980x1080
<_d4vid> так наверное
<artus> да как то оно непонятно, помню когдато за каким то пересобирал инитфрамс, а чего там крутул - уже и не помню
<SergeyIT> а может setupcon или в /etc/default/console-setup
<XuMuK> ку
<XuMuK> а чего эт так народу мало?
<XuMuK> первый раз такое вижу, вроде)
<artus> сплиты
<rapidsp> это меня кол басит так или фриноду?
<artus> фриноду, тебя ,меня, всех )
<artus> rapidsp, |rapidsp| (~|rapidsp|@mail-out.aladdin-rd.ru) has quit (*.net *.split)
<SergeyIT> rapidsp, слово сплит видимо произносить нельзя - видишь и артуса выкинуло
<rapidsp> )
<rapidsp> надо "то, о чем нельзя говорить" ))
<_d4vid> так и не получается поправит наутилус :(
<_d4vid> наверное пересяду за тунар
<SergeyIT> главное, чтобы прогресс был
<rapidsp> прогресс бар смысле
<SergeyIT> а то вот есть желание написать какую-нибудь прогу, а нечего... (
<SergeyIT> rapidsp, приземленно мыслишь )
<SergeyIT> ...чтобы все работало )
<rapidsp> альтернативу NM
<SergeyIT> зачем? Он работает же
<SergeyIT> никогда проблем не было
<rapidsp> мне идея не нравится
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=36916
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], все равно не будет совершенства...
<[Raiden]> в тестинг просто начнут попадать более старые версии.
<[Raiden]> вместо фриза
<_d4vid> и тунар не меняет тему и иконки
<_d4vid> хрррр
<artus> чем меняеш ?
<_d4vid> xfce-the-manager
<_d4vid> *theme
<artus> эммм
<artus> _d4vid, а чего не http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4696871/pic/2013-05-13_18-02-21_shot.png
<_d4vid> chrunchbang?
<_d4vid> ша попробую
<artus> угу
<artus> у коробки была своя менялка тем, чисто коробочная, но я не помню какая, уже года 2 на коробке небыл
<artus> но крысиная темоменялка вроде как не айс
<_d4vid> не помогло
<artus> _d4vid, на бунте строиш? просто на дебе у меня как то небыло проблем стемами
<_d4vid> да на убунте
<artus> может сломано чего там ((
<andrex> obconf вродь или gtk-theme
<artus> угу, что то типа этого
<[Raiden]> _d4vid: напиши на форум в тему про xfce
<[Raiden]> а.. у тебя тольк офм и настройщик темы от хфце
<_d4vid> обконф меняет тему опенбоксвскую но не крысиную..
<[Raiden]> если я понял
<artus> а крысиная тебе там зачем?
<_d4vid> ну тунар и крысиная темаменялка
<_d4vid> ну тунар вед част крысы
<[Raiden]> релогин сделай. наверное и всё. что бы хфцешный аналог гконфа прочитался
<artus> коробка и без крысы вполне самодостаточна, да вроде как ниразу
<artus> кстати, для тунара есть свои отдельные вообще темы
<_d4vid> Рейден дело в том что я после балансировки бтрфс харда убил его и пришлос заного убунту ставит .. вернулса за ехт4 так конфиги и подпаки скопировал с бекапа своего. может дело в правах?
<[Raiden]> может,  рекурсиво chown  сделай
<_d4vid> скопировав прописал 755 для подпапок и човн узер:узер -Р .подпапки
<_d4vid> Рейден как?
<[Raiden]> ну ты уже сделал
<[Raiden]>  човн узер:узер -Р ~
<_d4vid> ну да
<tagezi> всем привет
<_d4vid> так за наутилусом тоже темы не работали как и за тунаром :(
<_d4vid> незнаю что делат..
<_d4vid> ставит немо?
<[Raiden]> возможно у тебя чего-то нет, что бы перечитывались настройки хфце, хз. Верни pcmanfm и живи спокойно.
<_d4vid> боюс дропбокс может не встат..
<[Raiden]> Или опять же спроси на форуме как другие делают, только в разделе lxde
<_d4vid> уродливо выглядит тунар..
<_d4vid> мне бы дропбокс работал..
<artus> _d4vid, http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4696871/pic/2013-05-13_18-15-09_shot.png намано он выглядит
<_d4vid> ну да
<_d4vid> с красивой темой)
<_d4vid> урааааа
<_d4vid> получилос)
<_d4vid> надо было мне всеголиш подправит гткрц-2.0 )
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Failed!
<_d4vid> вот почему я выбрал коробку https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/26715415/2013-05-13-1368463137_shot.png ^^
<[Raiden]> у тебя фф запущен?
<[Raiden]> не ясно что больше гига скушало рам
<_d4vid> да фф и флеш плеер играет
<[Raiden]> тогда ок
<[Raiden]> а валлпапер скучный. ) повесь чего-нить весеннее )
<[Raiden]> http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0513/h_1368463585_7653434_12da5fe468.png
<_d4vid> всем советую http://www.hdwallpapers.in
<[Raiden]> пригодится
<_d4vid> 2гига
<_d4vid> оО
<[Raiden]> угу )
<[Raiden]>  1.170 сча фф весит
<_d4vid> ну у тебя складок болше 10..
<[Raiden]> мы на другом канале обсуждали вино, я искал цены на грузинские )
<[Raiden]> нашел бутылку хванчкары за 7 300 и офигел
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sAcBfual2uU&feature=youtu.be - в жабере пролетело
<_d4vid> у вас также в игре всё серо? https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/26715415/2013-05-13-1368464625_shot.png
<baronos> нет
<_d4vid> почему у меня так? :(
<_d4vid> млин..
<baronos> видеокарта такая
<andrex> видеокарта-дальтоник xD
<_d4vid> хм
<_d4vid> другие игры ок
<_d4vid> значит ати с игрой не дружит..
<[Raiden]> гугли )
<[Raiden]> это ноут?
<andrex> как будто на телике через аналоговую антену кажет)
<andrex> с фиговыми настройками
<_d4vid> :)
<_d4vid> Рейден стационар
<[Raiden]> тогда возможно лучшее решение - заюзать какой-нить форум типа оверклокер, раздел барахолка. что бы продать радеон.
<baronos> хыхы, рейден стационар :D
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> У меня в своё время тоже был радеон, покупался когда-то под хл2 и винду. Но столкнувшись с убунтой я поменял и не жалею в общем ни грамма.
<_d4vid> =)
<_d4vid> не ты что.. ати не продам..
<andrex> ну выкинь
<andrex> то есть подари :D
<_d4vid> ша прям..
<andrex> тока не мне, оно мне ненадо и даром
<andrex> шипучий фринод
<_d4vid> вот другая игра https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/26715415/2013-05-13-1368465651_shot.png
<_d4vid> и никаких помех..
<[Raiden]> _d4vid: а если покрутить настройки игры? может с отключкой эффекта какого-нить уйдёт  мусор
<andrex> кстати да
<baronos> я понял, это из-за коробки он так :D
<_d4vid> хаха
<andrex> коробка не поддерживает л4д)
<_d4vid> Рейден ша попробую..
<andrex> да чет мне кажется дело в том что она бета, и не допилили пока чего то там чтоб нормально казало
<andrex> а чего бунтухелп не проидентилось...
<artus> andrex, хз , у меня у самого знца потеряла каналы
<artus> вобшщем совсем доломали бедную фриноду
<_d4vid> всё
<_d4vid> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/26715415/2013-05-13-1368466821_shot.png
<artus> ))
<andrex> и ская нет чтоб репускануть его
<_d4vid> у меня в найстройках стояло на половине .. что то там с филмом ^^
<_d4vid> какойто еффект.
<artus> а я в арму поползал по лесам, пострулял врагофф, няя
<_d4vid> арма 3?
<artus> не , 2 фрии, тестю перед тем как взять оа
<_d4vid> под вайном..?
<artus> не ) форточки
<_d4vid> ясно
<artus> _d4vid, там на забугровых каналах никакой инфы по расколбасу фринода не пробегало?
<_d4vid> артус на каких именно?
<andrex> artus, пробегало... "how often did i tell you to _not_ press that button"
<_d4vid> надо у анонимусов спросит)
<artus> _d4vid, ну на любых, где пробегало что либо )
<andrex> да я на фриноде сижу канале даж на 2х там тока ржаки по этому поводу
<_d4vid> артус я не слежу..
<artus> andrex, ну знать ты репртером буш, че говорят? мы все умрем?
<_d4vid> а куда бажанг подевался?
<andrex> угу, серверов меньше стало а нагрузон осталсо, вот и падають
<_d4vid> можно было бы у него спросит..
<_d4vid> расматриваю картины в хд ван гога.. просто шедевр
<andrex> чет их ддосят уж 2й день подряд, комуто делать нефиг
<artus> тоже чтоль поддосить кого нить, во, поддосю ка я свой роутер :D у меня их всерано 2 :D
<andrex> а я энерго сберегающую коробку ддосил)
<_d4vid> да наверное китайцы ддосят..
<andrex> нефиг шпионить
<artus> _d4vid, они не ддосят, они толпой решили подключитцо
<_d4vid> артус лол
<_d4vid> типа того)
<andrex> а они ведь все на линух перскачили, вот и забежали кучкой
<artus> http://freenode.net/history.shtml чето как то нифига на смерть ирки не похоже
<_d4vid> на убунту килус или как там его)
<andrex> угу рост и процветание, да и клиент сервера развиваются и сервисы тож
<_d4vid> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hNjdBSoIa8k во )
<_d4vid> влц отстояли атаку..
<artus> да, сам хотел когдато поставить сию парсилку апача
<tagezi> Пинг
<tagezi> пинг
<tagezi> тест
<tagezi> о.. блин.. он опять свалил
<andrex> tagezi, ну понг и что?
<andrex> )))
<tagezi> andrex: =)) ботя ты наш ))))
<tagezi> эм не.. он в незу без метлы
<tagezi> внизу*
<tagezi> ubuntuhelp: тыдыщь
<tagezi> ботю сломали (
<andrex> @op
<andrex> @deop
<andrex> тест
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, Fail!
<_d4vid> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> _d4vid, Ну понг, и что?
<_d4vid> ping
<ubuntuhelp> _d4vid, Failed!
<andrex> воть как я раньше не додумался
<_d4vid> пойду перекушу.. погода гавно
<artus> _d4vid, да, погода не фонтан, я уже перекусил :D
<baronos> :D
<tagezi> а у нас фонтан.. вернее ведро..льёт как из ветра и гном гремит )
<artus> tagezi, ну и сиди голодный :D
<tagezi> да в меня не лечет уже )
<andrex> tagezi, эт не гном гремит, а фринод трещит по швам
<artus> ы
<tagezi> чото я притомился после первого дня ничего не делания
<tagezi> дада, гном, лечет )
<tagezi> гром* лезет* =)))
<XuMuK> ьфксщ --куздфсу
<baronos> шо за марко?
<baronos> зачем им заменять?
<[Raiden]> гнмоы атакуют...
<[Raiden]> тфу )
<[Raiden]> гномы
<XuMuK> да пыталсо марко на компиз заменить в минте
<XuMuK> не вышло, оконные контроли теряютсо(
<baronos> XuMuK: ставь солусос на демьяне, форк гном-фаллбек. работает компиз. софт свежий если чо :D
<XuMuK> напиши как пишетсо
<baronos> XuMuK: я хз, у меня образ давно лежал. на сайте щас он типа в заморозке и нет паблик скачивания. на торрентах может найдешь SolusOS 2 Alpha 7
<[Raiden]> Вот поэтому лучше... Оно в каждом дистре одинаковое. В прочем не назову )
<XuMuK> нее, ну его нахрен)
<baronos> слабак :D
<[Raiden]> tagezi: 4.10.3 кстати на ппа появилось только не в бэкпортс , а просто кубунту ппа
<XuMuK> baronos: я не тебе) эт я райдену про кеды)
<baronos> ааа
<[Raiden]> ну тогда желаю успехов в скакании по дистрам игномам.
<tagezi> [Raiden]: думаешь стоит?
<XuMuK> [Raiden]: да я и не собираюсь скакать) меня все страивает)
<[Raiden]> tagezi: да фиг знает.  Как оно лучше. Но я обновил.
<[Raiden]> XuMuK: ок )
<tagezi> когда они его полойжат в главный реп?
<tagezi> положат*
<baronos> XuMuK: http://goo.gl/kKa3t
<[Raiden]> tagezi: да чего-то непонятно.
<baronos> XuMuK: нашел на линукстрекере
<tagezi> [Raiden]: у меня уже неделю обнов ваще нет, помоему
<[Raiden]> tagezi: та же фигня была, но вчера я включил пропозед,  и там ядро пришло. -20 на конце
<[Raiden]> первый раз комп выключился нормально с ним )
<tagezi> пропозед?
<[Raiden]> tagezi: в источниках  закладка обновление и галка "обновления не вошедшие в офиц выпуск"
<tagezi> [Raiden]: сейчсас посмотрим что там прийдёт, надеюсь чтонить хорошее
<tagezi> [Raiden]: да, дофига чего прилетело и кроме ядер
<[Raiden]> ну я не знаю нужно тебе это или нет. Я обычно включаю.
<tagezi> ну, у меня сейчас непомук только хулиганит как-то странно.. когда освещённость дисплея падает, он вылетает с ошибкой
<tagezi> первый раз вылетит и всё, дальше всё работает как часики
<_d4vid> летаю..
<tagezi> _d4vid: крылышки прорезались )
<_d4vid> =)
<[Raiden]> tagezi: ну попробуй тогда и ппа. в 4.10.3 79 ошибок чтоли исправили.
<[Raiden]> В целом дебианщики верно поступают , что 4.8 используют )
<[Raiden]> ну или как посмотреть...
<tagezi> ребут
<[Raiden]> 4.10 в релизе дебиана будет наверное года через два или может не будет вообще,  так и останется 4.8 до 5.х
<_d4vid> интерсная штука для инет кафешек http://habrahabr.ru/company/boxowerview/blog/178033/
<_d4vid> Деньги полученные с использованием бага Diablo 3 пойдут на благотворительность гг
<tagezi> [Raiden]: вроде ошибок нет теперь.. здорово )
<[Raiden]> посмотрим как будет завтра...
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> 4.10.4 выйдет  4 июня
<tagezi> да может 4.10.3 придёт в основные репы, будет сдорово..
<tagezi> я пока дополнительные репы не пользую.. как-то неособо хочится.. а вот язро пришло, оно стало получше вроде
<artus> у вас гимпа какой версии?
<[Raiden]> 2.8.4
<Sergey_IT> это в 13.04?
<[Raiden]> да
<baronos> в дебиан7 2,8,4
<artus> а в бунте ?
<[Raiden]> он там будет 2.8.4 и после выхода 2.8.5 , а для убунты есть ппа
<baronos> кто там будет?
<[Raiden]> artus: 2.8.4
<[Raiden]> baronos: гимп
<[Raiden]> кто же ещё
<baronos> [Raiden]: ниразу
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos> как будет 2,85 так и сразу бедт в д7
<[Raiden]> может быть в анстейбле каком-нибудь да
<[Raiden]> в 7 нет
<[Raiden]> просто он сча релизнулся, вот и свежее половина.
<teddyp1cker> http://goo.gl/rtegH все я думаю видели, но наконец-то за терминал взялись
<[Raiden]> да, интересная фишка.
<artus> нафиг ненужная приблуда
<artus> учитывая что в терминале мыш зло
<[Raiden]> в zsh правда ест ькомплишен  по ключам , а то что набиралось можно поиском перебрать
<[Raiden]> в любом терминале
<[Raiden]> не, мыш не зло ) Я иногда по линкам из терминала хожу мышкой и текст ищу по пкм.
<[Raiden]> ну или кому как.
<teddyp1cker> artus: ну все-таки уже лет 15 никто не обращал внимания на эмуляторы терминала (кроме разве iterm2 но его под онтопик нет)
<artus> а чего на него внимание обращать?
<andrex> да фз, мне мыш в терминале нафиг ненадо
<Sergey_IT> дело идет к ДЕ-терминал
<teddyp1cker> artus: ну вот автокомлит со списком опций чем не хорошо?
<Sergey_IT> думаю скоро в 3Д будет
<[Raiden]> teddyp1cker: ты наверное с konsole не знаком, в прочем, ему как раз лет 15, может ты и прав.
<andrex> это и без мыши делается
<artus> teddyp1cker, эмм, зсш и алиасы7 :)
<artus> Sergey_IT, ну давеча же пиарили терминалку которая картинки показвыает, видявки крутит, привюшки рисует, остальной маразм
<Sergey_IT> и терминальные команды будем как из кубиков в воздухе складывать
<teddyp1cker> artus: прямо вот так как в виме  к примеру выпадающим списком можно сделать?
<artus> а в виме выпадающие списки? Oo
<[Raiden]> в зш комплишен может быть списком с курсором выбора
<[Raiden]> файлов, опций и т.д.
<[Raiden]> у меня как раз так настроено
<artus> teddyp1cker, мне например если че хватало command -h на предмет глянуть че к чему, а дальше автоматом, если ты понятия не имееш че к чему там надо - выпадающие, не выпадающие, всеравно не поможет
<artus> даи вбить 2-5 символов проще и быстрее чем выбитать и мышкотыкать
<teddyp1cker> aхорошо бы если можно было такие командные сниппеты с твоим набором опций делать и выбирать из твоего списка
<[Raiden]> как-то так http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0514/h_1368475668_3732847_7f50a40d2f.png
<[Raiden]> это список по apt-get --ТАБ
<teddyp1cker> о не знал - это только в zsh?
<artus> teddyp1cker, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5662363/
<artus> ну и cat zzz G xxx удобнее же чем cat zzz |grep xxx
<[Raiden]> teddyp1cker: возможно да. Дописки по ключам в баше нету вроде и выбора как отображать варианты.
<teddyp1cker> список быстрых действий ну явно мышкой удобнее
<[Raiden]> в зш вообще много чего есть. Например можно вызвать ман по команде в процессе написания длинной команды и потом вернуться к написанию
<artus> эт с какого перепуга?
<teddyp1cker> ну вот ты вывел список файлов какой-то и точно не помнишь какой тебе нужно скажем удалить
<artus> ls G zzz
<teddyp1cker> так ты его глазами нашел - щелкнул удалил
<teddyp1cker> иначе нужно писать rm и хотя бы начать набирать имя файла - явно медленее
<artus> а нафига те в терминалку тогде лезть? иди по фм ползай мышкой да удаляй)
<artus> ммм, при наличии автокомплитов это делаетцо быстрее чем тянутцо к мыше
<teddyp1cker> ну мало ли - мне неохота между окнам илазить я прямо тут и удалю
 * Sergey_IT все думает - какую бы прогу написать (
<[Raiden]> спорить бесполезно.  наличие управления мвшкой не отменяет альясы ) И ещё альясы надо помнить, а гуи всегда подскажет. Т.е. выпадающий список значений подскажет.
<[Raiden]> Sergey_IT: лучшую ))
<artus> teddyp1cker, http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4696871/pic/2013-05-13_23-16-38_shot.png
<andrex> Sergey_IT, драйвер на драйвер
<teddyp1cker> у тебя же обычный шелл с плюшками никто не отнимает - а как дополнительный способо соединить гуй и консоль - почему нет?
<artus> если я приблизительно помню че прибить надо, мне и глазами искать не надо)
<artus> teddyp1cker, потому что будет уг
<[Raiden]> Sergey_IT: если не знаешь чего писать - пиши патчи на баги и отсылай  проектам )
<teddyp1cker> ну посмотрим сейчас все равно это вроде альфы
<artus> потому что будут вопли неучей которые без подсказки и мышкотыкательства потом и файлик не удалят
<[Raiden]>  в любую багзиллу заходи и гоу.
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], я всегда лучшие пишу - не вопрос )
<[Raiden]> ))
<Sergey_IT> а вот баги - это пусть авторы мучаются
<artus> teddyp1cker, о чем говорить если уже сейчас народ сует бинарники в /etc и делает sudo chmod -R 777  /etc
<artus> а потом удивляюцто почему у них все сломалось
<teddyp1cker> ну это проблема тех кто так делат, обновленный терминальчик не исправит и не испортит их
<Sergey_IT>  artus, не, так сложно, они это мышкой делают
<[Raiden]> Sergey_IT: Мне не помешал бы аналог программы cherrytree , только на qt ,  и что бы была версия под вин тоже. И что бы могла сделать импорт заметок из черри и экспорт в хтмл и текст.
<[Raiden]> как минимум
<artus> ну а теперь ваще будут мышкоприбивательством заниматцо
<artus> и ваще, нафига вам консоль? ставте кеды и не суйте руки куда не надо )
<artus> оставить в убунте по дефолту ток гостевую учетку и фсе
<[Raiden]> кеды не отменяют консоль. И имеют неплохой терминал по умолч
<teddyp1cker> artus: пусть занимаются - без таких вечный 1% будет)
<[Raiden]> функционально превосходящий гном-терминал
<artus> хотя в прошлом году кто-то умудрился под гостем сломать учетку
<artus> ешо один сказочник с  1%
<andrex> 1% это статистика фз чего по фз чему фз где
<teddyp1cker> ну я про десктоп - там 1-2 процента даже стим не поможет)
<artus> и фз кем
<andrex> и когда
<[Raiden]> я согласен с teddyp1cker. Кому нужна консоль,  могут просто всё выгрузить и жить как жили предки в прошлом веке, в чистой консоли.
<[Raiden]> ))
<artus> teddyp1cker, че, аналитиком работаеш в крутой конторе? подились визиткой, буду у тебя обзоры рынка заказывать
<teddyp1cker> да не просто на 100 знакомых мне людей как раз и выходит человек 5 линуксоводов - из них 3-4 дуалбут - то есть ни то ни се
<teddyp1cker> и человека 3 маковода
<teddyp1cker> если конечно не брать 100 разработчкив или околоадминов
<[Raiden]> teddyp1cker: линукс просто очень широкое понятие. И если говорить конкретно о десктопе, то жит ьв нём крайне тяжело, без дуалбута.
<teddyp1cker> причем есть еще человека 3 которые от скуки ставят
<artus> ну с таким же раскладом 2% сидят на 95й винде , это даже круче линухи
<teddyp1cker> и удаляют периодически
<[Raiden]> и конечно это надо менять. Но со всякими любителями консоли и хфце каши не сваришь. невозможно просто каким-то хфце завоевать  кого-то более чем сча.
<[Raiden]> )
<andrex> хм у меня тогды 90% на убунте сидят)
<artus> teddyp1cker, у меня по статистике вебсервера - 151 под семеркой, 26 линуха, 26 восьмерка
<teddyp1cker> Raiden: я про сервера ничего не говорю - ровно как и всякое эмбедед
<teddyp1cker> artus: у тебя очень странная статистика)
<artus> такшта втопку статистики непонятных обозревателей в с непонятной выборкой в непонятном сегменте
<teddyp1cker> artus: окей - новость все равно хорошая)
<teddyp1cker> вот я думаю пора на zsh - куда ни ткнусь везде фича о которой не знал
<artus> неть, жуй баш )
<baronos> :D
<teddyp1cker> https://github.com/robbyrussell/oh-my-zsh/tree/master/plugins - вот это мне нравится
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: напиши прогу, что бы сама писала проги  на заказ =)
<artus> Sergey_IT, если хочетцо работать - ляг поспи и все пройдет
<Sergey_IT> artus, не помогает (
<Sergey_IT>  [Raiden], питон моя не понимает (
<[Raiden]> Sergey_IT: можно и на си )
<artus> переходи на ужиков , они поменьше
<[Raiden]> Sergey_IT: да вообще фиг бы с ним.
<teddyp1cker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5662440/ - ура!)
<Sergey_IT>  [Raiden], да и смысла не имеет повторять сделанное
<teddyp1cker> Raiden: список опций для apt-get просто табом после апт-гета ?
<Sergey_IT>  [Raiden], я крузадером пользуюсь и не мучаюсь, хотя не в кде
<[Raiden]> teddyp1cker: ну которые без -  , да
<[Raiden]> Sergey_IT: программа для хранения заметок cherrytree
<[Raiden]> или в крузейдере тоже что-то такое есть?
<teddyp1cker> кстати как вариант с поддержкой гугл заметок
<[Raiden]> Я 2-панельниками давн опрекратил пользоваться
<teddyp1cker> если там апи открыто уже
<teddyp1cker> там даже жирным выделять нельзя - просто plain text или картинка или аудиофайлик хранить
<[Raiden]> у гугла?
<teddyp1cker> да
<teddyp1cker> Sergey_IT: а ты на чем собрался писать?
<Sergey_IT> teddyp1cker, я не знаю что писать (
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], я уже посмотрел коды - все на питоне, не интересно - да и одному не осилить
<[Raiden]> я просто не понял причем тут крузайдер
<[Raiden]> а это я уже понял )
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], я в юнити, а использую куте приложение
<[Raiden]> а..ясно
<[Raiden]> я в гноме2 тоже постоянно использовал.
<[Raiden]> несколько
<Sergey_IT> да и проги свои на кути писал
<Sergey_IT> проще
<[Raiden]> скоро всё будет веселее, когда разработка пойдёт на кути5 и когда юнити на него перепишут ) Чиста в теории это даст точек к появлению кучи прог на qt и может даже что-то перепишут что уже есть...
<[Raiden]> тунар например недавно появился на qt )
<Sergey_IT> туда все и идет
<[Raiden]> вру, pcmanfm
<Sergey_IT> за кути будущее - удобная среда
#ubuntu-ru 2013-05-14
<artimaniak> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<_d4vid> re all
<_d4vid> http://ru.fishki.net/picsw/082010/27/post/pochin/pochinil012.jpg вот зачем маки людям нужны были)))
<ulver_> Салют!
<SergeyIT> где?
<ulver_> кончился (
<ulver_> прошу помощи (
<SergeyIT> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<ulver_> !ask
<ulver_> и ?)
<Ulver56> извините...
<Ulver56> что-то не понял что произошло...
<Ulver56> повторите пожайлуйста если кто что писал про Lenovo G780
<Ulver56> ох...
<_d4vid> http://ubuntovod.ru/raznoe/kakaya-versiya-ubuntu-luchshe.html голосуем)
<_d4vid> Ulver56, что не работает?
<Ulver56> сейчасю..процитирую
<Ulver56> Рассказываю: Lenovo G780. optimus. сэндибридж и gt630m. два дня назад устанавливал bumblebee и драйвера nvidia затем primus все работало отлично . в источниках приложений - дополнительные драйвера выбрал nvidia 314 и был всем доволен.
<Ulver56> сегодян воткнул ssd установил как обычно, но. в  дополнительных драйверах пусто . nvidia-settings говорит у меня нет дров, но в стиме вижу невооруженным глазом что 3d как бы работает . быстрее чем на встроенном интеле, но медленнее раза в два чем было до переустан
<Ulver56> овки.
<Ulver56> lspci видит обе карты.
<_d4vid> ну переустанови дрова
<_d4vid> Ulver56, следуй ответу http://askubuntu.com/questions/278013/graphic-driver-segfault-on-lenovo-g780-for-nvidia-geforce-gt-635m
<Ulver56> ща.попробую.спасибо заранее
<Ulver56> почему сюда обратился - потому первый -то раз все получилось.
<Ulver56> а через пару дней несколько раз пробовал.все шаги повторял 1 в 1. а результат совсем другой
<_d4vid> ну бывает..
<_d4vid> нвидиа полна чудес .. не с проста линус показал им палец .. сам знаеш какой)
<Ulver56> угу.жаль что только один...
<_d4vid> =)
<Ulver56> фраза " а мы ут примусы починяем" теперь звучит для меня совсем не смешно и очень актуально
<Ulver56> тут*
<_d4vid> какой смысл примуса?
<Ulver56> заметных на глаз целых 3
<_d4vid> серёзно?
<Ulver56> первый. в два раза больше фпс показывают glxspehers
<_d4vid> хм
<Ulver56> второй - без примуса я так и не смог запустить амнезию и тимфортресс
<Ulver56> а еще  какие-то горизонтальные полосы в  видео 1080
<Ulver56> тертий - ноутбук ощутимо меньше шуршит кулером
<_d4vid> клас тогда)
<Ulver56> если серферить без флеша, вообще его не запускает.
<Ulver56> в итоге время работы ( замерял) учеличилось на 35 минут.
<_d4vid> работы чего?
<Ulver56> но это было тольк два замера, больше мерить некогда было.возможно прирост более существеннен.
<Ulver56> работы ноутбука от батареи.
<_d4vid> ааа ;)
<Ulver56> был 2 часа 55 минут. теперь 3 часа 30 минут
<Ulver56> это при просмотре "викингов"
<_d4vid> 3 часа? оО
<Ulver56> без просмотра , просто кодинга добавляем еще полчаса
<_d4vid> какой смысл ноут покупат тогда?
<Ulver56> дык 17.3 дюйма
<_d4vid> :)
<Ulver56> я раньше тоже не признавал ноуты со временем работы меньше 4 часов
<Ulver56> но теперь вот...
<Ulver56> приходится часто ездить
<Ulver56> а с собой стационар не потаскаеш )
<_d4vid> и 3 часа хватает?
<Ulver56> 4 если кодить.
<Ulver56> мне на перелет хватает
<_d4vid> ясно
<Ulver56> это еще много
<_d4vid> нука посмотрю что за монстп ты там купил себе ^^
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Ulver56: кодить - писать код. бери ипад, еще дольше хватит
<Ulver56> мне пока достаточно.
<Ulver56> пока что не было ситуация где не хватает питания.
<Ulver56> как будут такие ситуации - задумаюсь
<_d4vid> :)
<Ulver56> _d4vid, да не монстр. средненький ноутбук. кор и7 8гб ссд 80гб + 1тб хдд. корпус из металла хд3000 + гт630м
<Ulver56> собственно повелся на достаточно большой экран и алюминий. да и цена не высокая.
<Ulver56> покупать что-то дороже 30 тыщ меня жаба душит.
<Ulver56> я считаю что инструменты для работы не стоят того.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> экран блескучий?
<Ulver56> угу.
<Ulver56> но матовый найти вообще трудно
<Ulver56> у леново есть модели с матовым, но они стоят.....
<_d4vid> ну ничё так .. для работы самое то)
<SergeyIT> ну так матом покрыть не проблема
 * Ulver56 перекрестился
<Ulver56> покрыть? это как
<Ulver56> для меня особо актуально
<Ulver56> поскольку большую часть времени я провожу в крайне солнечных странах )
<SergeyIT> к бомжам сходи - отматерят )
<Ulver56> тьфу блин )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> мне тоже блескучесть надоела. заказал на пробу 2 пленки от макбука. чуть обрезать надо будет. если они не поджарились на почте, то приедут буду клеить
<Ulver56> я сразу подумал про пленки какие.
<_d4vid> что за плёнки? оО
<SergeyIT> скотч
<JohnDoe_71Rus> _d4vid: матовая на экран наклейка
<_d4vid> ясно
<Ulver56> дрова ставятся...скоро будет ребут...
 * Ulver56 озирается в поисках бубна
<_d4vid> после ребута не забуд закоментит ппа
<_d4vid> ато они не стабилные
<Ulver56> понял
<_d4vid> ок
<Ulver56> одолжите кто-нить бубен
<SergeyIT> а голова на что?
<Ulver56> голове уже достаточно.
<_d4vid> гг
<Ulver56> я до сих пор помню как на мамке pv530  с via контроллером боролся
<Ulver56> который постоянно dma ошибками сыпал.
<Ulver56> 3-е суток возни. оказывается давно известный баг кренела и до сих пор не пофикшен
<Ulver56> кернела*
<Ulver56> ну
<Ulver56> с бубном
<Ulver56> ща посмотрим
<_d4vid> у меня тоже самое .. с усб вебкем .. кернел сыпает при буте вот ето cannot set freq 48000 to ep 0x86
<_d4vid> хот и кернел последний..
<Ulver56> ну если оно не сильно мешает то пусть сыплет.
<Ulver56> в том случае - вризится на 4-6 секунд полностью
<Ulver56> а оно у меня должно было как медиа сервер работать (
<Ulver56> теперь воот не знаю куда добро это девать.
<Ulver56> на нем правда винсерв 2003 отлично пашет.проверял
<Ulver56> но это не кошерно
<_d4vid> ну что пашет?
<SergeyIT> отпахал
<_d4vid> gg
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://twitter.com/tproger/status/334217790867259392/photo/1 простите что чуть офтоп )
<_d4vid> :)
<_d4vid> http://ubuntovod.ru/instructions/flee-sms-linux.html может кому пригодится
<_d4vid> много полезного софта http://ubuntunews.ru/apps/
<_d4vid> а также мой любимый ресурс http://alternativeto.net/software/liked/?platform=linux
<_d4vid> asklinux.ru круто
<_d4vid> кто нибуд дежа дап + яндекс диск пробывал?
<MrNemo> приветствую!
<MrNemo> ребят, подскажите пожалуйста, где хронятся лог введённых в консоль команд?
<Denver79> копировал с одного диска на другой 28 гб бекапа.. кажется прерывал операцию и заново скопировал. но! в хоме теперь меньше на этих 28 гб свободного места! как найти где оно осталось и очистить??
<Denver79> MrNemo: в хоме .bash_history
<artus> Denver79, ncdu
<Denver79> artus: один фиг не нахожу (((
<JohnDoe_71Rus> показ скрытых включен?
<andrex> он наверно в lost+found ушел
<Denver79> да уже и рутом смотрел..
<Denver79> все lost+found  по килобайтам
<JohnDoe_71Rus> andrex: а вот как посмотреть лост + фоунд. и самое главное как оттуда восстановить
<andrex> эт военная тайна
<Denver79> а можно удалить папки корзины .Trash-1000 ?она создастся заново само?
<artus> удаляй
<andrex> ваще ком удали, в форточку, а то тока проблемы от него, тофайлы проподают то конденцаторы в бп умерают, то ещё какая напасть никакой личной жизни :D
<Denver79> )
<Denver79> не помогло
<SergeyIT> не поможет - потянет в шоп за всем новым
<JohnDoe_71Rus> зачем шоп? можно по интернету заказать на дом )
<_d4vid> Denver79, ты как бекап копировал с гуи или терминал?
<Denver79> гуи
<_d4vid> ех )
<_d4vid> загляни в тмп  папку может оно отложило част туда..
<artus> если cpшил то с какого перепугу откладывать? если фмом - то ссзб )
<artus> а, вижу что гуи )
<_d4vid> Denver79, как давно бекапил?
<Denver79> да
<Denver79> залез в смарт 171 Available OP block count 36302160
<_d4vid> Denver79, бекапил с наутилус?
<Denver79> и наутилус
<Denver79> и гноме коммандер
<_d4vid> первый или второй?
<_d4vid> оО
<andrex> во вас прет то
<artus> и не говори
<Denver79> вот забыл под чем из них такая бяка случилась
<_d4vid> попробуй в терминале следушее  ps -C наутилус-o pid=  а потом вернут процесс так fg ид_процесса
<_d4vid> ну короче командера тоже просмотри
<artus> ребутнись и не сношай себе моск ...
<artus> :)
<_d4vid> может завис в процессе
<Denver79> неее - это уже... месяца 2 назад случилось (( просто руки не доходили
<artus> смысл искать решения по килянию процеса на десктопе человека который понятия не имеет что творит стремитцо к нулю
<_d4vid> Denver79, лол
<artus> _d4vid, вобщем без набора юного инквизитора и жаровни с углями он фиг че раскажеш сам и в полном обеме
<_d4vid> Denver79, ты бы ешо через лет етак 10 расказал нам .. когда что бекапил)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ручки в тисочки, и молоточком по пальчикам
<MrNemo> ребят, а где лежит .bash-history и параметры, которые управляют размером истории?
<andrex> в хомяке
<SergeyIT> не найдет
<andrex> угу .bash_history
<_d4vid> <MrNemo> ты как давно за убунтой?
<MrNemo> около часа
<_d4vid> :)
<_d4vid> ясно
<andrex> хы я жумал пять минут
<_d4vid> <MrNemo> тогда понятно..
<[artus]> test
<andrex> понг
<[artus]> куда бота потеряли?
<andrex>   <-- | ubuntuhelp (~ubuntuhel@213.108.252.21) has quit (Disconnected by services)
<[artus]> хм
<andrex> а обратно чет не хотит
<_d4vid> москали .. никогда не хотели назад)
<MrNemo> хм
<MrNemo> жумал?
<MrNemo> странное действие, не знаю такого
<andrex> он в сети но не инвайтитсо гад
<_d4vid> опят ддос
<artus> урряя
<_d4vid> :)
<MrNemo> не могу найти что-то похожее на хитсайз
<artus> ставь zsh, там есть печеньки
<MrNemo> игрался как-то на слаке
<artus> с чем игрался ? с шелом? как все запущено , на слаке? и не можеш найти хисторифайл? каакие сказки сказочные
<adminn> что будет если i386-убунту запустить на компьютере с процессором amd?
<artus> adminn, взорветцо
<andrex> mva
<artus> andrex, сплитнулся он по ходу
<MrNemo> Вы стараетесь моим словам навешать клеше, не зная меня ни лично, ни преследуемых мной целей
<andrex> нет в сети
<MrNemo> зачем?
<andrex> тока не проидентин и в канал зайти не может
<andrex> и не инвайтитсо тож
<artus> а где лежит .bash-history и игрался как-то на слаке  как то ваааще не корелируются в устах одного человека
<andrex> релоадить я не могу матюгается что будет плакацо а4теху)
<artus> andrex, попустит, не трогай его )
<_d4vid> <MrNemo> ты наверное за сборкой сидел какойто.. Саликс или кака там их..
<artus> _d4vid, у слаки уже и сборки появились? Oo жесть
<_d4vid> ну да
<_d4vid> давно уже)
<MrNemo> использование мной слаки сводилось к созданию проброса впн канала и транка между астерисками, в наличае был неудобный шелл и перед началом работы попробовал
<_d4vid> Слакс например..
<artus> для того тчо ты описал и sh заглаза, нафига там удобный шел то :)
<MrNemo> никогда не сталкивался с историей и поэтому задал вопрос, думал получить простой ответ
<artus> MrNemo, HISTFILE="$HOME/.zsh_history" # Файл истории
<artus> HISTSIZE=50000              # Сохранять … команд в сеансе
<artus> SAVEHIST=50000              # Размер истории команд (в HISTFILE)
<artus> это для зсш, для баша иши ман по опциям bashrc
<MrNemo> спасибо большое, а то я к тому же и грепом не научился пользоваться правильно )
<artus> научись, хоть поббери и выпиши конструкции, сильно облегчает )
<teddyp1cker> artus: спасибо за zsh - автодополнение прямо радует
<artus> teddyp1cker, там все радует)
<teddyp1cker> а с oh-my-zsh и гит плагином - вообще класс
<MrNemo> да вот первый раз в жизни появилась надобность плотнее общаться с пингвином, буду учиться
<MrNemo> спасибо
<artus> MrNemo, маленький совет, если надо разобратцо - хоть на месяцок венду вообще выбросить
<artus> иначе дела не будет никакого
<andrex> хм хотя есть идей, убрать r оно войдет и оратно прилепить))
<artus> andrex, смысл? он на фриноде идентнутцо не может
<andrex> а опнуть его и усе
<artus> да пусть тусуетцо там, чай не помрем без него)
<andrex> ну ладн
<MrNemo> да я так и сделал в принципе
<andrex> я пошел dage
<_d4vid> хорошая система для новичков .. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q--WApB-mK0 подумываю поставит маме вместо вин8
<SergeyIT> тест
<mva> andrex: ?
<SergeyIT> опять все поломалось
<mva> бота привести?
<fuss> всем привет
<andrex> mva, да надо было бота привести) спасибо:D
<artus> andrex, прекращай , у нас военное положение
<artus> хотя , я в арму
<artus> andrex, вобщем следи за порядком :)
<SergeyIT> мва не дремлет )
<andrex> artus, угу, иди воюй)
<baronos> test
<andrex> baronos, понг
<baronos> понятно
<baronos> andrex: и.о. убунту хелп? :)
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Есть контакт.
<andrex> заменяем местами
<andrex> ubuntuhelp, ты тормоз
<baronos> :D
<[Raiden]> )
<andrex> когда этим чукчям фринод ломать надоест, вот чего интересно...
<Kyshtynbai> Пацаны, а чего э
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=36925 - какие трудности у невидящих очевидное...
<Kyshtynbai> ru.archive.ubuntu.com не пашет
<Kyshtynbai> Или это только у меня?
<andrex> бывает на основной переключи
<[Raiden]> используй яндекс
<[Raiden]> зеркало
<Kyshtynbai> никада не было раньше. щас переключу.
<_d4vid> Kyshtynbai, mirrors ispolzuy
<_d4vid> apt poderzhivat stal
<andrex> !translit > _d4vid
<ubuntuhelp> _d4vid, please see my private message
<_d4vid> :)
<_d4vid> Kyshtynbai, deb mirror://mirrors.ubuntu.com/mirrors.txt raring main restricted universe multiverse
<_d4vid> примерно так
<_d4vid> у будет тебе счасте)
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: ты еще д7 не поставил чели?)
<Kyshtynbai> baronos: да чото нет пока :) .
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: даешь слабину таки :D
<Kyshtynbai> хыхы). Да пока пашет.
<Kyshtynbai> _d4vid: да, уже сделал, спасибо.
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/openforum/vsluhforumID3/90008.html#2
<[Raiden]> /me скрылся
<andrex> не скрылсо
<baronos> еще один высер человека который не пользовался видать, а пересказывает других.
<[Raiden]> ))
<andrex> воть пробел бы не забыл убрать тогда бы скрылся)
<baronos> [Raiden]: и кстати, гном на сусе быстрее работает чем на федора. но деб с г3,8 из экспериментал еще быстрее :P
<[Raiden]> нуну
<andrex> хватит тут де войны утраивать доказывая друг другу свои убеждения, тока народ распугаете остатки
<SergeyIT> этих запугаешь...
<Michael72> Проблема - http://paste.ubuntu.com/5664839/
<Michael72> Не знаю, что делать
<artus> не совсть левые репы в систему , и вообще пользоватцо аптитудом
<[Raiden]> Michael72: а ставиш ьчто?
<Michael72> aptitude сейчас не может решить проблему
<Michael72> Проблема после даунгрейда
<[Raiden]> дайнгрейда чего?
<[Raiden]> у*
<artus> а кто те сказал что убунта даунгейдитцо без проблем? она и апгрейдитцо то ломаясь)
<baronos> artus: +1
<[Raiden]> Michael72: какая текушая версия дистра?
<Michael72> у меня нет претензий. Просто не знаю как удалить этот злой module-init-tools
<artus> apt-get policy module-init-tools покажи выхлоп
<[Raiden]> понятно, пойду дальше кино смотреть
<Michael72> 13.04 не пошла у меня и я решил даунгрейдица назад до 12.10
<baronos> проще переустановить.
<baronos> и как она у тебя не пошла? что ногу подвернула?
<Michael72> E: Неверная операция policy
<Michael72> Вы пытаетесь выгрузить пустой документ, прекращение работы.
<[Raiden]> Michael72: вот с этого надо было начинать. Удали пакет kmod
<Michael72> kmod тоже не удаляется
<baronos> Michael72: cache вместо get
<baronos> apt-cache policy
<[Raiden]> Michael72: sudo dpkg -r kmod  и покажи вывод команды.
<artus> baronos: ага, просто в ворточках и как то комплита нет под рукой)
<tagezi> всем привет
<[Raiden]> привет
<Kyshtynbai> Ку.
<baronos> artus: я так же всегда ошибаюсь в форточках :D
<andrex> artus, чего наструлялсо уже?
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: ку
<baronos> аааа
<artus> andrex: не , ща буду )
<Michael72> [Raiden]: спасибо огромное. Сдвинулось с мёртвой точки
<[Raiden]> Michael72: ок ) А вообще , в системе котоаря не пережила сильынй кустомайз и имеется отдельный домашний раздел, ценного около 0,  соотв переустанвока проще апгрейдов и даунгрейдов очень часто.
<[Raiden]> Но твой случай можно и домучить ради спортивного интереса. Если чег оещё поломается - пиши )
<Kyshtynbai> В 13.04 поломали sdl. В 12й шла версия neverwinter nights для линуксов, а в новой не идёт, сволочь.
<[Raiden]> В 12.04 ещё поломали проигрывание ape с помощью gstreamer
<[Raiden]> в 12.10 т.е.
<[Raiden]> в 13.04 пока руки не дошли попробовать , я их почти все сконвертил.
<_d4vid> сплиты бесконечные ..
<_d4vid> ужос
<andrex> _d4vid, терпи, ты ведь мужыг)
<_d4vid> надо сервер менят..
<[Raiden]> _d4vid: попробуй зайти через rajaniemi.freenode.net , я на нём сча сижу и пока не свалился.
<_d4vid> Рейден спасибо
<andrex> я на cameron.freenode.net тож живет пока что)
<_d4vid> запрыгнул на седло стабилного коня.. )
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> Может у тебя вес тяжелый? Кони валятся...
<[Raiden]> Портос
<[Raiden]> )
<andrex> и прочие вместе взятые
<_d4vid> посмотрим как долго продержится .. а ни как туркменский упыр которого лошад скинула)
<Kyshtynbai> Зато в 13.04 тяжёлое видео лучше пашет, дрова открытые видимо допилили до ума...
<_d4vid> тяжёлое?
<_d4vid> мкв чтоле?
<Kyshtynbai> ф частности.
<_d4vid> ф?
<_d4vid> а "в"
<_d4vid> =)
<Kyshtynbai> Угу :) .
<[Raiden]> В целом 13.04 ничего. Я правда сча занят что бы перетыкать всё что можно. Но вроде с пропозед пропало пара проблем котоыре у меня были.
<[Raiden]> в общем со всеми текущими обновлениями полегчало
<[Raiden]> Правда моё ничего не касается гнома и юнити -я их не видел.
<_d4vid> короче 13.04 сравнивали с велосипедом манаяро на котором я сидел недавно.. маняро оказалас туфтой) хот и пакеты поновее 13.04)
<_d4vid> *манжаро
<_d4vid> меня не устраивало разное гавно с аура тянут которое вообше не стабилное.. а в оф репах пакетов не очен так много. такой красоты как ппа ешо всем далеко ... исключая зузе у неё вроде чтото ест на подобии. ивсё на етом с выбором ос. пакеты намного бы
<_d4vid> стрее ставит чем компилит каждый раз. ппа революционировал дебы. спасибо тебе Шаттлворд ^^
<_d4vid> очен редко когда приходилос мне чего либо компилит..
<_d4vid> всё новое с ппа
<[Raiden]> плохой велосипед лучше чем 13.04 по любому ))
<[Raiden]> Я люблю педали крутить...
<_d4vid> гг
<_d4vid> да ты на велосипеде когда другие на тачке гг
<[Raiden]> ну каждому своё.
<[Raiden]> подобик в сусе даже красивее. На жабер ру есть комната с десятком сусеводом, с ними я научился собирать на билдсервисе за час.
<[Raiden]> водов*
<_d4vid> собират что?
<[Raiden]> рпм пакеты с тем что мне надо.
<_d4vid> ты сейчас за сусе?
<[Raiden]> Я тогда гимп юзал время от времени и нужны были фильтры которых небыло в опенсусе
<[Raiden]> нет, но она у меня осталась установлена, иногда захожу обновляю что бы было )
<_d4vid> :)
<_d4vid> баронос не охото пошупат 3.8?
<[Raiden]> старые привычки тяжело бросить. К тому же , ставил я её когда были слухи о конце финасирования кубунты. Н овышло так , что с новым спонсором она стала поддерживаться активней чем с каноникал.
<_d4vid> :)
<[Raiden]> В общем это мой запасной вариант, но пока я на убунте
<_d4vid> ну с кде болше проблем.. что и решили каноникал не уделят много времени ему, но конечно же потому что  унити дружат с гномом.
<[Raiden]> Ну, причины мне обсуждать лень.
<[Raiden]> Главное что пока меня всё устраивает в этом дистре.
<_d4vid> минт хот и велосипед но показал что они способны творит нечто новое как синаммон .. как и роса тоже велосипед со своим видео плеером удобнее плеера я не видел)
<[Raiden]> а мне их плейер совсем не понравился. Во первых в смплейере скрывается ифейс, а в ихнем нет. А во вторых , там запись со стола видео. В редакторе видео это была класная фича, но нахрена это в плейере?
<[Raiden]> была бы*
<[Raiden]> в общем типичная растрата средств на хз что
<_d4vid> ну если внедят такие функции я вижу некое будушее .. некая мултиплатформост.. опят же економия места на диске. чем ставит левое с 1000 зависимости за ним.
<_d4vid> как помню когда сидел на федора .. каждый плагин приходилос ставит отделно для юм .. а сейчас популярные внедрили в него)
<[Raiden]> http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0514/h_1368549904_1550769_e4b7734000.png
<_d4vid> рано или поздно популярного плеера ждёт то самое или совсем другое но похожее что сотворили роса со своим плеером на борту)
<[Raiden]> в общем вся суть в том , что пионерских\студенческих программ плейеров с парой кнопок, типа тотема,драгона,гном-мплейера, и так вагон и тележка. Зачем надо было форкать смплейер, что бы уменьшить функционал - не ясно
<_d4vid> мне например было бы удобно кликнул на плеер и записал клип по инсталяции пакета а потом выложил на ютубе всё за пару кликов. вот етого не помешало бы влц например. конечно можно как отделный пакет.
<[Raiden]> больше мне тут нечего добавить.
<_d4vid> я незнаю смплеер .. он вед базирован на мплеере.
<_d4vid> как я помню
<[Raiden]> а роса плейер на нём...
<_d4vid> значит смплеер лучше подходит для кде.
<[Raiden]> да по моему он для всех лучше подходит, просто потому что может перекрыть больше запросов.
<_d4vid> программерам из роса самим решат что и чего и когда внедрят.. главное чтоб клиенты были доволны)
<[Raiden]> в общем мне нравится что роса выбрала кде, но их тема оформления и плейер - это не то что требовалось - имхо )
<[Raiden]> Вот именно
<[Raiden]> главное
<baronos> https://live.gnome.org/Design/Apps/Potential/Recorder
<[Raiden]> и если бы они сделали лучше, я бы уже был там.
<[Raiden]> ну или юзал бы их творения на кубунте. Они у меня все есть, темы, иконки, симпле велком и плейер )
<_d4vid> гг
<_d4vid> нафига?
<_d4vid> уродыват так убунту)
<[Raiden]> ну надо же было посмотреть. Но вместо как лучше, всё оказалось как всегда...
<[Raiden]> хотя иконки в общем-то неплохие, в топ 10 я бы их сунул
<_d4vid> может потому что они собраны для убунты? тот же еффект как юнити за гентой ^^
<[Raiden]> не
<[Raiden]> С юнити всё иначе.
<[Raiden]> А кде - это кде )
<_d4vid> да да
<_d4vid> так они и баг с вебкемкой не пофиксили
<[Raiden]> юнити как форк требует определенных версий того же гнома и т.д.
<[Raiden]> и это проблема , такая же ка кс  цинамоном в арче.
<_d4vid> каноникал не спит.. пилят как могут
<_d4vid> а кде я так понял самая стабилная х.х.4 =)
<[Raiden]> а поделки от росы спокойн оставятся и в кубунту и в опенсусе. Т.к. кути и кделибс апи такое же по сути )
<_d4vid> а после толко шлак до следушей х.х.4
<_d4vid> и так всё сначало..
<_d4vid> вся история кде.
<[Raiden]> в общем да. последний минор прошлой ветки стабильенй всего.
<_d4vid> потому ты сказал что дебиан останется юзат 4.8.4
<_d4vid> )
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> угу, вот только 4.10.4 будет 2 июня, а дебианщики так и будут сидеть на 4.8 до след релиза.
<[Raiden]> Если говорить о тех кто юзает релизы
<_d4vid> не будут.. они пересядут за мейт или циннамон)
<[Raiden]> )
<_d4vid> ша циннамон внедрил виджеты.. конкурент конки
<[Raiden]> Кажыдй верит во что хочет верить. По мне так, все эти форки гнома только путают и пугают людей. А  так же это является показателем того что гном в текущем своём состоянии не нужен.
<_d4vid> вес популярный софт рано или поздно будет в сборках ос или де..
<_d4vid> Рейден не правда.. тоже самое можно сказат про разор-кт если кде будет далше клепат и пилит себя под планшеты то повылазиют форкы как у гнома)
<[Raiden]> новость про виджеты положительная я считаю, может быть циннамон потенциально лидер среди всего этого гтк бурления.
<_d4vid> да мне тоже понравилос
<[Raiden]> _d4vid: razor-qt не является форком, это просто другйо проект на qt/
<[Raiden]> gbcfysq c 0
<[Raiden]> с нуля писаный
<_d4vid> Рейден ну о цинаммоне можно сказат тожесамое .. если честно там мало чего осталос от гнома по внешности..
<[Raiden]> Ну, я рад что мы сошлись насчет виджетов. На этом и закончим ))
<_d4vid> тоже ждёт юнити рано или поздно они попрашаются с гномом начнут пилит своё родное.
<_d4vid> гном пересядит полностю на планшеты. так как всё менше юзают его на десктопах.
<[Raiden]> ну я думаю да, они должны будут либо совсем сместиться , либо дальше уйти.
<_d4vid> я не удувлюс если они начнут конкурироват с убунту тач ^^
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> по секрету скажу, если не считать андройда и миго, то фактически единсвенынй тач на линуксе котоырй реально существует и можно купить - это kde plasma active
<_d4vid> лол
<umren> kde что
<umren> скоро firefox os выйдет
<umren> там тоже линукс
<_d4vid> шутка года прям
<umren> а еще линукс будет на новой ос от самсунга и компании, забыл как называется
<[Raiden]> _d4vid: не, реально ест ьпродаваемый планшет, даже вторая версия уже. А гном... Не ждёт там его никто.
<_d4vid> ну гном и не пытался туда лезт..
<_d4vid> а мог бы
<umren> [Raiden]: а как же убунту ос
<_d4vid> думаю на ура)
<[Raiden]> umren: ну, вот будет хотя бы 1 готоый девайс с ней, тогда  впишу в список )) Пока , как я понимаю, только прошивки к паре десятков девайсов на андройде )
<umren> [Raiden]: с кем именно, с убунту или файрфокс
<[Raiden]> с убунту. В том чот фаерфокс вылезит на телефоны у меня сомнений нет. Оно специально для них пишется, в отличие от гномов.
<umren> уже вылезно
<_d4vid> ну фаербокс как ос уже ест.. у китайцев и италянцев.. такчто твоя плазма проигрывает)
<umren> продавали партию телефон )
<_d4vid> тфу убунту ос*
<[Raiden]> )
<umren> я кстати посмотрел на файрфокс
<umren> отлично ваще
<umren> буду брать
<_d4vid> нафиг?
<umren> че нафиг
<umren> все круто
<_d4vid> андроид справляется со всем на ура.
<_d4vid> *всеми задачами
<umren> гугл ридер закрыли
<umren> андроид не куплю
<umren> :D
<_d4vid> лол
<tagezi> непонимаю я зачем ваще нужен такой телефон
<_d4vid> а алтернатив в маркете слабо поискат?
<umren> _d4vid: каком маркете
<umren> гугл ридер это веб сервис был
<_d4vid> гугл маркет
<umren> для агрегации рсс
<_d4vid> там разве нет других рсс ридеров?
<umren> tagezi: если не понимаешь значит тебе он не нужен
<umren> _d4vid: был лучший
<umren> _d4vid: теперь есть feedly
<_d4vid> ну юзай его
<tagezi> да, у меня бубушкафон ))
<umren> юзаю да
<[Raiden]> ну ваще плазма актив пытается залезть на планшеты, на телефон пока нет. Хотя кути доступно на всех популярных платформах и в целом можно написать какой-нит ьплазма-шелл под тот же андройд )
<_d4vid> гуглу значит не выгодно было держат свой рсс
<_d4vid> хозяин барин как говорится)
<umren> ну вот
<umren> поэтому я возьму телефон на файрфокс ос
<_d4vid> они ша очками заняты
<umren> очки уг
<umren> полное
<umren> почитал отзывы
<_d4vid> им не до рсс лент новостей)
<umren> 2 часа заряда
<umren> это смех
<umren> опять же проблема в батарейках
<[Raiden]> Хотя может и не сможет залезть, т.к. по сути это не комерческий проект. И кстати у каноникал основная причина неспонсирования  кубунты была в области комерции.
<_d4vid> ну на андроиде
<umren> лучше бы гугл занялся чертовыми батарейками
<_d4vid> что ты хотел? вед в продаже ешо нет
<umren> _d4vid: а ты думаешь будет лучше?
<_d4vid> думаю да
<umren> [Raiden]: никогда не залезет
<umren> [Raiden]: поддержки нет, инвесторов нет, производителей нет
<_d4vid> гугле не дураки чтоб продават гаджет за 1.5к и с 2х батарей)
<[Raiden]> нужно не забывать что каноникал друг пока может-имеет планы по монетизации опенсорса. )
<_d4vid> *2х часовой
<umren> [Raiden]: у каноникал на носу убунту ос с юнити на планшетах телефонах
<umren> _d4vid: батарей лучше нету, там потребление бешеное, батарейка мелкая, что бы они тебе нос не раздавили
<umren> _d4vid: гугл гласс это как гугл вейв
<umren> пшик и нету
<_d4vid> ну ну
<_d4vid> ну значит будет зарядке через телефон
<[Raiden]> а кто-нить ставил кстати на телефон убунтуфон? там иконки тоже исключительно слева?
<_d4vid> технология уже ест беспроводной зарядки
<_d4vid> :)
<_d4vid> Рейден на ютубе обзоров куча)
<_d4vid> даже для моего с3 собрали
<[Raiden]> последние телефоны уже стермятся к 3к мач. И помимо беспровобных зарядок ,ест ьпросто зарядники которых хватает на 2-3 зарядки.
<_d4vid> но я не покину андроид)
<[Raiden]> так что не всё плохо
<[Raiden]> _d4vid: я вот тоже чего-то не хочу ) Фактически гугл сделал всё что я хотел.
<_d4vid> умрен слышал как нексус 4 заряжают? =)
<[Raiden]> неа
<_d4vid> http://habrahabr.ru/company/boxowerview/blog/178541/
<_d4vid> через вайфай
<_d4vid> такчто .. в болших городах может повесят такие зарядочные станции для очков от гугл
<_d4vid> и будет всё ок)
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> в городе на самом деле и так всё неплохо. Привыкаеш ьзаряжать часто.
<_d4vid> ну да)
<[Raiden]> Главная проблема когда розеток нет. В походе там... В общем я  имел в виду зарядки типа таких http://www.3dnews.ru/news/642432
<_d4vid> думаю скоро вайфай буду станции
<_d4vid> или рутеры с такой функцией внутри
<_d4vid> и мы лешимся кабелей дома)
<tagezi> эм... есть под убунту какойнить порт под vba, или поскриптить как-нить.. жутко не охото в винду лесть (
<tagezi> ??
<[Raiden]> tagezi: т.е. ты хочеш ьпоскриптить, то исключительно на вб?
<[Raiden]> но*
<[Raiden]> по моему тут нету пробелм со скриптингом )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ну да.. нужно макрос дописать, на работе exсel 2010 стоит, а дома блин.. спрашивал же их.. а они паскаль паскаль
<_d4vid> тагези A gameboy advance emulator?
<_d4vid> что за вба порт?
<tagezi> _d4vid: хм.. спасяб, сейчас гляну
<[Raiden]> _d4vid: видимо это бейсик встроенный в офис
<_d4vid> ааа
<[Raiden]> или я не понял
<_d4vid> тагези тогда я шибся.. сорри)
<_d4vid> *о
<tagezi> _d4vid: ну чистого вба нет под линь.. ибо мс его не делает..
<_d4vid> поиши на странице плагинов под либреоффис
<_d4vid> тут http://extensions.libreoffice.org/
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ну, там уже не совсем бесик )) там такая можная штука, которая ещё и компилиться как питон, и впринципе по бинарникам, говорят, не уступает с++
<tagezi> хотя насчет последнего я сильно сомневаюсь.. ибо там нормальный скрипт написать рехнуться можно
<_d4vid> гг
<_d4vid> став винду хп под виртуалбокс и юзай свои мсоффис вба
<[Raiden]> вот тут упоминается вроде вба, но в каком ключе лень читать на энг. http://www.techradar.com/news/world-of-tech/roundup/how-to-work-with-libreoffice-calc-1089870
<tagezi> а когда он сегодня выкинул мне что 3+4=13 я ваще чуть нерехнулся
<_d4vid> нафиг вообше винда на диске не понимаю если ты не геймер.
<_d4vid> я даже свой планшет прошиваю под вбокс)
<[Raiden]> _d4vid: там удобно шить андройды, как бы смешно это не звучало.
<_d4vid> лол
<tagezi> ну, у меня на всякий случай, малоли.. пару раз за год запустил )
<_d4vid> ну тоже самое можно сказат про еппле что собирают для еппле стор проги под виндой)
<_d4vid> иос системы
<_d4vid> обясните мне кому ета http://tuxcut.net/ прога выгодна?
<_d4vid> кто в локалке за линуксом?
<_d4vid> я что то не догоняю
<_d4vid> везде вед уже маштуризаторы стоят..
<_d4vid> маршрутизаторы.
<_d4vid> и для вайвай уже бесплатные впн или свои на рутеры настроенные. что то ползы от проги невижу
<umren> _d4vid: фотошоп еще вариант
<umren> на вопрос "зачем"
<_d4vid> ты про вбокс?
<_d4vid> фотошоп под ним как за родной пашет.
<umren> _d4vid: я про зачем венда на диске
<_d4vid> кто мешает поставит на вбокс винду?
<umren> _d4vid: два кружка нарисовать да
<umren> _d4vid: открой файл на 200 метров и заплачишь
<umren> под вбоксом
<_d4vid> ну если ты сидит за 2гб озу тогда да)
<umren> 16 г
<_d4vid> *сидиш
<umren> гб
<umren> там не в гб дело
<umren> эмуляция она медленее в любом случае
<[Raiden]> 16г много. Отправьте мне половину )
<_d4vid> и сколко секунд ты тратиш?
<tagezi> и видео драйвер плохо поддерживает
<_d4vid> =)
<umren> и как раз в софте где нужна производительность например еще и видеокарты
<umren> вбокс сдувается
<_d4vid> тагези для игр да .. для прог нет)
<umren> _d4vid: для фотошопа поддерживает видюху?
<_d4vid> 3д макс под лин ест
<_d4vid> уже давно
<umren> o rly
<_d4vid> ну на худшийй юзай блендер
<_d4vid> )
<[Raiden]> если хотите чот-то связанное с отрисовкой и видео в виртуалке побыстрей - пробуйте вмваре плейер. Он бесплатен и последние версии умеют создавать виртуалки.
<umren> _d4vid: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Autodesk_3ds_Max
<[Raiden]> юнити там заметно веселее крутится
<umren> где там линукс
<umren> ?
<_d4vid> сорри Мая имел ввиду)
<_d4vid> помню под редхат пакеты были
<umren> короче
<umren> если спец софт нужен
<umren> то от винды всеравно не избавиться
<umren> пока что
<umren> монополия софта еще долго будет
<_d4vid> юзай Маю
<_d4vid> для 3д
<_d4vid> она тоже хорошо справляется..
<[Raiden]> согласен или нужно уже кому-то платить за создание альтернатив. Не переставлять вмы и панельки , а писат ьуже что реально необходимо...
<[Raiden]> и что бы это было способным соревноваться в каждой програмной нише с лидером. А не как всегда, рисуем пару кнопок и кричим что минимализм это хорошо
<umren> _d4vid: и гимп, да?
<umren> с опенофисом
<umren> :D
<umren> спасибо
<_d4vid> ну да
<_d4vid> =)
<_d4vid> что ты хотел
<umren> мыло и веревку осталось
<umren> еще
<_d4vid> за 3 рубля 33 удоволствий?
<umren> я ниче не хотел
<umren> это ты хочешь =)
<_d4vid> ет тебе не билл гейтс..
<umren> для меня пока все ясно
<_d4vid> с варезным офтом
<umren> от винды не убежать пока-что
<_d4vid> ну и сиди за ней
<umren> ок
<_d4vid> на работе юзат что дают
<_d4vid> а дома я предпочитаю линукс
<_d4vid> так что дом для отдыха.
<_d4vid> )
<_d4vid> а на всякий пожарный можно юзат удалённо тужу винду на работе .. со всем софтом.
<_d4vid> интернет ша у всех скоростной..
<fshp> Обычно в конце рабочего дня вся персональная техника отключается
<fshp> Если только сервер с доменом постоянно крутится
<[Raiden]> Я в том году работал в 1 фирме , там был программа для забивки данных в бд, конкретно для этой фирмы написанная. И докуменыт надо было ещё сканировать в эту же базу.  Как только в во временной папке набиралось 65535 сканов, она висла )
<[Raiden]> А ос там была хп и  в общем с ней за год проблем небыло
<_d4vid> гг
<umren> [Raiden]: fat32?
<_d4vid> ну вот .. такая винда - сковорда ^^
<[Raiden]> э.. не знаю. Но ошибка кокнретно в программе, у фата ограничение на количество файлов если  и есть , то больше.
<_d4vid> то 4 гб оперативки лимит то и с байтами проблемы.. короче система с узким подходом к ней..
<umren> [Raiden]: ты не прав
<umren> [Raiden]: Как следствие, возникает теоретическое ограничение на количество файлов в каталоге — 65 535 при условии, что все имена файлов следуют стандарту 8.3)
<umren> это именно фат32
<_d4vid> у нас на работе помню внедрили САП .. аналог российского 1ц .. 3 месяца пилили.. )
<[Raiden]> хехе
<[Raiden]> Ну, случается. Ты обелил авторов программы в моих глазах
<umren> было бы нтфс, работыло бы дальше
<_d4vid> под туже венду..
<umren> _d4vid: и? его вобще то бесконечно пилят
<umren> _d4vid: вечная интеграция
<umren> _d4vid: это не продукт который встроил и забыл
<_d4vid> венда так для рутийных работ и без инета самое то.. а вот когда чтото новое .. то жопа с интеграцией софта так как код закрыт от всех)
<_d4vid> таже проблема как у еппле
<[Raiden]> Фирма в общем по контракту помогала оцифровывать всякие жилищные документы. Типа прогресс докатился...
<_d4vid> вечный гемор
<umren> _d4vid: то что код закрыт у сапа который интегрировала другая фирма, виновата винда?
<umren> o_O
<_d4vid> фирма потерялала 4 % от обшего оборота за ети 3 месяца мы один из 20 филиалов по европе..
<_d4vid> сапа закрыта да но она гибкая притом чти винда закрыта от всего)
<_d4vid> внедрение проходило у нас.. а потом после интеграции установили всем.
<umren> _d4vid: винда стала проблемой?
<umren> поставили бы линукс и потеряли бы 40% оборота )
<_d4vid> в моих глазах как линуксоида да..)
<umren> в чем проблема
<_d4vid> 40???
<_d4vid> лол
<_d4vid> ты так не шути
<umren> да, была интеграция на гос уровне линукса в германии
<umren> и что
<umren> они обратно перешли
<_d4vid> и всё
<_d4vid> все сидят далше
<_d4vid> как сидели
<_d4vid> :)
<umren> ага
<umren> потому-что оказалось, что все не так гладко и крутко
<umren> интеграция, это не поставил и забыл
<_d4vid> ну тупая секретутка не справилас с либреоффисом.. не вина линукса если что)
<umren> еще поддерживать надо
<umren> а кому поддерживать?
<_d4vid> думаеш винду менше подерживают?
<umren> ты бы на всей фирме поддержал бы все рабочие места с линуксом?
<_d4vid> да ешо за какие денги)
<_d4vid> если сравнит..
<umren> решил бы проблемы со всем софтом?
<umren> допилил бы
<umren> что где надо
<_d4vid> на сегодняшний ден да
<_d4vid> )
<umren> ну у винды свои проблемы
<umren> но они известны
<umren> уже
<umren> всем
<_d4vid> и ломают каждый школнег
<_d4vid> =)
<umren> АД настрой
<umren> и ниче ломать не будут
<_d4vid> нуну
<umren> или у вас юзеры под правами админов сидят
<umren> ?
<umren> ну тогда все ясно
<umren> :D
<_d4vid> ты правилно сказа АД на винде а РАЙ на линуксе)
<_d4vid> да твой ад за 3 секунды взломают
<umren> секретутки?
<_d4vid> если кому надо
<_d4vid> :)
<umren> ок
<_d4vid> достатоцйхно подклцухит к инету
<_d4vid> и всё
<umren> я помню в молодости когда админил еще
<_d4vid> амин твоей винде
<umren> после внедрения ад
<_d4vid> )
<umren> работы стало
<umren> на 80% меньше
<umren> юзеры запускали программу
<umren> и все
<umren> сидели в песочнице
<umren> флешку не вставить
<_d4vid> ну если тупо сидет в ворде.. то и за вин 95 можно)
<_d4vid> и ад ненужен вообшето)
<umren> сидели в своих учетах и прочем мусоре
<umren> и ниче не ломалось
<umren> годами
<umren> все от админов зависит
<umren> винда линукс
<umren> не имеет значения
<_d4vid> всё зависит от юзера.. если руки не отудова он и  опнбсд сломает за пару минут)
<umren> ниче он не сломаент
<umren> все зависит от ограничений которые ты наклоадываешь
<baronos> !enter
<ubuntuhelp> Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<umren> юзеров надо ограничивать по максимуму и проблем не будет, только необходимые функции
<umren> а что там юзер в опенбсд без рута сломает?
<_d4vid> ограничения прям виндовс стайл или еппле.. таже фигня как с закрытом кодом.. ограничил всех а потом заявы типа установи и прочее.. мне бы надоедало обслуживат 150 тикетов в ден)
<umren> дык
<umren> ниче ставить не нужно
<umren> разворачиваешь образ
<umren> и все
<[Raiden]> Инстурменты в целом тоже имеют значение , не только задачи. А значит и ос имеют тоже. Не всегда правда. Вот скажем NASA дебиан будет ок  и ест ькому его перепелить... А  какой-нить тёте марфе даже не известно что в компьютерах есть ос, но это не мешае
<[Raiden]> т гуглить покупки и говорить по скайпу.
<_d4vid> клонзила?
<umren> есть декларирумый софт, если тебе нужно что-то лишнее то несешь бумажку к его директору
<umren> тот ему дает по шапке и больше он не просит
<umren> все просто
<_d4vid> хаха
<umren> никаких тикетов
<_d4vid> вот пример преврашения обшество в стадо баранов.. по бошке и молчи твои место у параши) ..
<umren> ну если админ хочет работать эффективно а не бегать эникеить, то так и есть
<umren> а что у тебя там общество стадо творцов? :D
<_d4vid> а линукс полон свободы
<umren> ага, ставь линукс и сразу запускай юзера под рутом
<umren> фирма закроется через месяц
<_d4vid> тут у нас дом труда стоят компы на нём крутится лиса и всё .. и она на сусе линуксе. функции у етого компа просмотрет анкеты и распечатат .. даже мыши нет. толко панел с клавой и клубок выпуклый из панели .. типа мыш. и никогда небыло сбоев. как я пом
<_d4vid> ню
<[Raiden]> https://www.linux.org.ru/forum/talks/9161031
<_d4vid> писали сами разработчники сусе и какая то ит компания которя пишет софт для гос. учереждений
<umren> ага
<umren> а еще банкоматы стоят на улице
<umren> никаких проблем
<_d4vid> банкоматы на винде
<_d4vid> )))
<umren> а там внутри.. сюрпрайз сюрпрайз XP
<_d4vid> в моём банке линукс)
<_d4vid> и на прошлом банке тоже линукс стоял.
<umren> в банкоматах?
<umren> что за банк
<_d4vid> спаркассе и волксбанк
<[Raiden]> на винде их было прилично, не знаю как сча,  а лет 5 назад приходилось видеть какое-то сообщение винды.
<umren> второй украинский?
<umren> [Raiden]: да поголовно и ща все.. ниодного на линуксе не видел
<_d4vid> и в самолютах линукс
<_d4vid> давно
<_d4vid> )
<_d4vid> у юнайтеда например
<_d4vid> тач панелка на линуксе..
<umren> да тут спору нет
<umren> смысла платить за винду не вижу в встраиваемых устройствах
<umren> да и железо менее мощное можно использовать
<_d4vid> вот тебе пример спецификации и тд)
<umren> только когда тебе нужен определенный софт который жутко тормозит в виртуалке
<umren> ты загружаешься во вторую ос
<umren> и ниче с этим не поделаешь
<_d4vid> каким бы линукс небыл он остаётся дешёвым продуктом.
<umren> ну так да
<umren> для серверов тоже
<_d4vid> ну вот
<umren> для супер-компьютеров
<umren> и прочего
<umren> я че спорю что ле
<_d4vid> а для дезайнеров и прочих ест макос если виртусы надоели)
<umren> у всего своя ниша
<_d4vid> макосикс справляется с фотожопами на ура
<umren> вкурсе, на ноуте стоит)
<_d4vid> хакинтош?
<_d4vid> ^^
<umren> нет
<_d4vid> умрен если лен ставит вбокс то тут статейка http://deth.org.ua/adobe-photoshop-cs6-dlya-linux-ubuntu-i-vsego-gde-est-wine/ незнаю как с 200 мб файлами .. но вроде не жалуются)
<umren> фуфло
<umren> глючит
<umren> да я все варианты пробовал уже, уныло )
<umren> вайн вбокс вмваре
<_d4vid> :)
<_d4vid> значит не судба прижится в линуксе)
<[Raiden]> бог миловал...
<[Raiden]> вырвалось
<_d4vid> гг
<_d4vid> умрен я готов потестит у себя
<_d4vid> мне интересно стало с 200 мб файлом
<_d4vid> выложи для меня один
<_d4vid> :)
<_d4vid> словам мне трудно верит как неким делам.. или сам выложи ролик на ютубе.. чтоб все знали где хромает вайн или линукс)
<_d4vid> будет им над чем поработат..
<umren> прям ща такого макета нет ;)
<_d4vid> а зря..
<umren> ты мне ответь просто на один вопрос, в вайне или вбоксе поддерживается аппаратно видюха в фотошопе?
<baronos> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/05/unity-8-gets-demoed-on-mir-looks-impressive-already
<umren> ответ: нет
<_d4vid> умрен директ 3д помоему да.. но не болше
<_d4vid> вайн с опенгл дружит игры вед пашет)
<umren> _d4vid: директ 3д там через одно место поддерживается, но мыговорим о cuda например
<umren> в виртуалке это все не работает
<umren> и в вайне тоже
<umren> соотвественно работа превращается в ад
<baronos> надо наверно им уже выпускать фотошопОС.
<_d4vid> ну да
<_d4vid> с мега куда и 4 гб видяхой)))
<_d4vid> толко длкя фотожопа
<_d4vid> умрен в чём прикол куда и фотожопа?
<_d4vid> тоест со связкой.
<[Raiden]> фотошоп куду не использует. ТАм ускорение видеокартой сделано через опенгл. Что легко гуглится.
<_d4vid> )
<_d4vid> умрен наврал?
<_d4vid> ай ай..
<_d4vid> ^^
<[Raiden]> гимпу не помешало бы. Иногда уснуть можно, даже  на картинках до HD
<_d4vid> не хорошо клепат клише на линукс..
<_d4vid> да они вед хотели с гимпом что то там прикрутит с 3д
<_d4vid> опенцл какойто
<tagezi> [Raiden]: что ты с картинками делаешь интересно, что уснуть можно при таких маленьких разрешениях?
<[Raiden]> да так, есть там пару фильтров ресайза и уборки шума...
<[Raiden]> небыстрых
<_d4vid> Рейден попробуй так Users have to start the application with the command line parameter GEGL_USE_OPENCL=yes to use OpenCL
<[Raiden]> ну как нибудь. Сча пока не до гимпа.
<_d4vid> ок
<tagezi> а, ну фильтры и у фотошопа есть такие что кофе можно успеть сварить, и детей в школу отправить
<[Raiden]> )
<_d4vid> запустил с опенцл
<_d4vid> ша попробую поигратся с хд картинкой и плагинами)
<[Raiden]> пару фильтров попробуй с секундомером с ключем и без )
<[Raiden]> если делать нефиг
<_d4vid> что за секундомер?
<[Raiden]> ну время засеки
<tagezi> блин, дачего дожили.. секундомер не знаем что такое )))
<_d4vid> ааа
<_d4vid> а какой плагин заюзат?
<_d4vid> скажи мне тот который ты часами ждал..
<Kyshtynbai> baronos: я не понимаю, зачем нужно брать макбук и выткать на него бунту :).
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: ну видал у него на майке лого кде, они все того видать :D
<umren> Kyshtynbai: убунтаизм
<[Raiden]> в улучшениях увеличить резкозть синтезом, если у тебя есть ) Это самый долгий наверное из тог очто у меня есть
<Sergey_IT> так это ж круто!
<_d4vid> Рейден как на английском?
<_d4vid> да убунту в массы!
<_d4vid> так и надо)
<Sergey_IT> это как в кабриолете на севере россии
<_d4vid> килл билл или килл яблоко !
<[Raiden]> басурмане блин, сча запущу в английском )
<_d4vid> ну или сфоткай
<[Raiden]> filters  - enhance - sharp by syntesis
<[Raiden]> ну или сам потыркай и выбери какой хотя бы 10 сек пашет ) и засекай время ))
<Kyshtynbai> Да уж.
<umren> _d4vid: какой то ты радикальный, а че на работе на винде то сидишь? :P
<tagezi> эх.. мне ваще про фильтры забыть приходиться, всё ручками-ручками.. ибо видеокарта только на калькулятор и секундомер расчитава )
<umren> даже я, сидел на минте помню :)
<markmx> а вы тут уже эксплойт этот обсудили?
<markmx> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=36933
<umren> 'njn?
<_d4vid> маркмх юзай 3.8.13 )
<_d4vid> умрен началство хочит чтоб я сидел за виндой ..
<markmx> да там люди собрать эксплойт не могут, не то что запустить :)
<_d4vid> ты мозеш?
<_d4vid> *ж
<markmx> Вот всегда так с linux-ом - сам эксплоит скачай, сам скомпилируй, сам разберись, почему не работает
<umren> _d4vid: и ты им позволяешь это?
<umren> http://fucksheep.org/~sd/warez/semtex.c
<Sergey_IT> _d4vid, меняй начальство
<_d4vid> Рейден 6 сек на обработку еффекта)
<_d4vid> Сергей пока платят менят не собираюс)
<markmx> а если еще и платить не будут, то еще сильнее собираться не будешь :)
<Sergey_IT> _d4vid, тогда требуй повышения за моральный ущерб
<baronos> _d4vid: до ген деректора, чтоб поменять все на линь
<tagezi> _d4vid: аты админишь или програмишь?
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, может он пыль вытирает
<[Raiden]> _d4vid: ну тык затесть и без ключа.
<_d4vid> тагези я прошиваю технику и собираю её)
<_d4vid> Рейден без ключа
<tagezi> _d4vid: ясно
<_d4vid> ша буду с ключом..
<tagezi> просто програмить ещё куда не шло.. но как админить под виндой, я ваще не понимаю.. у нас админ силит, чото в разные окошки лазит, показывает с умным видом на картинки серваков
<_d4vid> гг
<tagezi> в консоли помоему понятнее всё
<_d4vid> ну он привык кликат по окнам..
<tagezi> да под виндой помоему и никак по другому, там всё форточкоориентировано
<umren> смотря че за сервак
<umren> че у него сервак делает?
<tagezi> не сервак, там сетка
<umren> сервака то есть нету?
<_d4vid> странно с ключём медленей оО
<_d4vid> ужа
<umren> _d4vid: мухаха
<_d4vid> с
<_d4vid> гг
<tagezi> ну есть какието серваки, но я особо не вдавался
<_d4vid> наверное подержка не допилина до конца..
<umren> ну он наверное на радмине сидит и кликает
<umren> че ему еще делать
<umren> _d4vid: и так с каждой второй функцией
<_d4vid> умрен ненадо а..
<tagezi> незнаю... вчера почту мне выдавал, какието галочки ставил ))
<_d4vid> ты ешо синих екранов за виндой не видал..
<umren> ну почтовый сервер
<umren> на венде
<_d4vid> каждый второй форум имеет жалубу на синий екран)
<umren> майлдемон или как там его зовут, довольно популярен, и еще эксчейнж
<tagezi> баюсь я его книгу дочитывать, мне жу к нему потом идти стажироваться
<umren> tagezi: ты админишь что ли идешь?
<umren> *нить
<_d4vid> Рейден пару секунд отличия..
<tagezi> не.. я стажируюсь.. я информатик-экономист.. а это экономика, управление, програмирование, построение и администрирование корпаративных сетей и всё такое
<_d4vid> так что без ключа на ура)
<_d4vid> VERSION KVIrc 4.2.0 svn-6190 'Equilibrium' 20120701 - build 2012-07-04 14:48:08 UTC - Windows 7 Ultimate (x64) Service Pack 1 (Build 7601)
<_d4vid> aaaa
<_d4vid> :D
<_d4vid> umren, форточка детектед..
<umren> _d4vid: а че
<umren> долго ты догадывался
<umren> ща под ней, и?
<_d4vid> ну колебался между епплом и форточкой)
<_d4vid> слабо линукс заюзат?
<tagezi> ладно, товарищи и не очень
<tagezi> всем ночи
<_d4vid> тагези пока
<_d4vid> и мне пора.. бб
<umren> _d4vid: линукс в вбоксе ща крутится
<umren> :D
<umren> там то графика не нужна, убунту сервер едишн :D
<umren> так что заюзал
<[Raiden]> для владельцев радеон  с открытым драйвером http://www.opennet.ru/tips/2756_vdpau_uvd_hardware_driver_speed_amd_radeon_ubuntu.shtml
#ubuntu-ru 2013-05-15
<MrNemo> приветствую!
<_d4vid> re
<_d4vid> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=36940 bravisimo!
 * SergeyIT нафигатор собирает (
<andrex> SergeyIT, нафига?
<artus> кстати, а в чем прикол 2880×1800 на 17шке ну или 19шке ?
<SergeyIT> andrex, конткт на мониторе барахлил - полоски бегали (
<andrex> аа бывает
<_d4vid> гг
<SergeyIT> _d4vid, не гг, а сделал )
<andrex> у меня на работе в основном мониторы лыжышные дохнут, тоже то либо инвертор либо кондюки перепаевать приходится, именно лж причем другие работають)
<_d4vid> хаха кде быкуются .. не хотят переписыват квин под Мир ))))) такчто кубунту скоро бай бай 4евер!
<Kyshtynbai> http://www.linux.org.ru/news/security/9162177 ааа! мы все опасносте!
<SergeyIT> баян
<Kyshtynbai> Кто-то запускал?
<andrex> да ниже коменты, ито раз через 5 запустилсо и сработал)
<Kyshtynbai> Ух, шайтан.
<Kyshtynbai> Гыгы. Мне понравился коммент "на этой убунте даже эксплойты не работают." :) .
<[Raiden]> Беда в том, что  лучшим доказательством истины мы склонны считать численность тех, кто в неё уверовал. (с) Монтель, фортунки
<[Raiden]> ку
<andrex> a.out: semtex.c:51: sheep: Assertion `!close(fd)' failed.
<andrex> [1]    29004 abort (core dumped)  ./a.out
<andrex> нифига не работать
<andrex> [Raiden], ку
<[Raiden]> очень хакерский скриншот. Такие в кино бывают про хакеров http://www.linux.org.ru/gallery/screenshots/9160138
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=36940 мир и новое юнити прозевал )
<[Raiden]> видео посмотрите, самое начало и отражение майки в экране.
<Michael72> При открытии терминала, сразу же появляется сообщение: "bash: /usr/lib/git-core/git-sh-prompt: Нет такого файла или каталога" Как убрать?
<andrex> в баш рц ищи
<andrex> пихают всяку дрянь в конфиги с тырнетов и потом удевляются а почему мусор вылазит
<Michael72> В ~/.bashrc слова git нет вообще
<[Raiden]> Я бы вообще рекомендовал иметь меньше альясов. лучше оформлять скриптами.
<Michael72> У меня не поэтому.
<andrex> значит какойто скрипт прописаный там и внем эта ерундень
<[Raiden]> Michael72: sudo apt-get install --reinstall git
<[Raiden]> И ошибка исчезнет
<[Raiden]> или изменится
<rapidsp> )
<[Raiden]> Michael72: Вообще на будущее, если есть проблемы с конкретным файлом и изместен путь, то можно поискать его  в packages.ubuntu.com , что бы найти пакет и понять что это.
<SergeyIT> проще переустановить всё
<[Raiden]> хаха
<[Raiden]> ну и до кучи, помимо башрц, есть ещё глобальные конфиги баша в етц. И ещё, попробуйте zsh ))
<Kyshtynbai> uname -r
<Kyshtynbai> 3.9.0-030900-generic
<Kyshtynbai> А всё ж так спокойнее :) .
<SergeyIT> Kyshtynbai, конечно... быстрее упадет
<Kyshtynbai> Хехе :) .
<corehook> кто заббикс конфигурил ?
<Michael72> > [Raiden]: Michael72: Вообще на будущее, если есть проблемы с конкретным файлом и изместен путь, то можно поискать его  в packages.ubuntu.com , что бы найти пакет и понять что это.
<Michael72> Понятно. Спасибо.
<[Raiden]> нп
<Michael72> > sudo apt-get install --reinstall git
<Michael72> Решило проблему
<[Raiden]> Безвыходных ситуаций вообще меньшечем может показаться по перваку.
<[Raiden]> отличный хоккей http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uLcC4RJAGwU&feature=player_embedded
<Michael72> Другая проблема, которая имеет места с того момента как я обновился до 13.04
<Michael72> Удалил ~/.goldendict. Запустил goldendict в консоле. Выкинуло результат - http://paste.ubuntu.com/5635429/
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> это я не знаю.  Я бы попробовал пустить под другим юзером. Если там ок ,тогда есть смысл перекопать хомпапку.
<[Raiden]> и если там ппц, то всё плохо.
<[Raiden]> найди клинет на qt ))
<[Raiden]> клиент*
<Michael72> Я заходил в сеансе гость. Запускал в том сеансе. Не запустился.
<Michael72> GoldenDict по идее на qt
<[Raiden]> попробуй преставь его как гит
<[Raiden]> Michael72: Хм, в твоём пуосте ругань на гтк
<[Raiden]> опечатки...
<[Raiden]> а в зависимостях и првда кути, странно.
<Michael72> Я не знаю почему такая странная вещь. Может в конечном итоге принципиально важно сообщение, которое в конце: "Недопустимая инструкция (сделан дамп памяти)"
<[Raiden]> наверное у тебя среда на гтк, гном или юнити или типа. И что-то не может прочитаться , что бы подстроиться под внешний вид.
<[Raiden]> это лучше к кодерам или гуглить по тексту ошибки.
<[Raiden]> Эй народ, проснитесь уже и подскажите чего-нить )
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], не мешай спать (
<Michael72> Я по инструкции http://goldendict.org/buildfromgit.php скачал исходники и сделал: qmake && make. Получается, что я не переустановил, а установил поверх установленной?
<Michael72> А среда у меня сейчас LXDE
<[Raiden]> Michael72: может даже не поверх, а рядом. возможно в /usr/local собралось
<SergeyIT> а чего из реп не поставить?
<[Raiden]> я кстати им даже пользоваться не умею, чаще cmake попадается
<Michael72> Из рэп стояло. Проблема после обновления системы до 13.04
<SergeyIT> ссзб
<Michael72> Проблема не только с goldendict после обновления. Но в основном не запускаются KDE-шные программы kmail, kontact...
<[Raiden]> а голдендикт собирал в 13.04?
<_d4vid> ну и скиншот
<_d4vid> ужас
<Michael72> да
<_d4vid> чел явно переиграл в амнезию)))
<[Raiden]> Michael72: распакуй ещё раз сорцы или в те зайди,  в первом случае ещё раз сделай qmake и потом sudo make uninstall
<[Raiden]> и собери ещё раз или поставь с репов.
<Michael72> Вижу папку goldendict в /usr/local/bin
<[Raiden]> sudo make uninstall - если эта команда ругается что нет правила, тогда просто руками чисть /usr/local
<_d4vid> пурге пакет.деб
<[Raiden]> или можно ещё раз сделать инсталл и на жкране будет видно что куда скопировалось, что юы полностью вычистить
<_d4vid> Рейден твои Кдешники не хотят собират квин под Мир..
<[Raiden]> Michael72: в общем не каждый запуск программы собранной в другом дистре одинаково полезен.
<Michael72> sudo make uninstall
<Michael72> вроде как удалил
<[Raiden]> _d4vid: И правильно делают. будущее линукс - это вейланд. Причем его поддержка в кути и квине уже сейчас есть.
<_d4vid> гг
<[Raiden]> А мир не нужен, как и любая переписка низкоуровневых вещей без ведома всех.
<_d4vid> думаю придётся конаникал открит отделную ветку кубунту с вейланд когда другие сборки будут на мире)
<_d4vid> низкоуревновых???
<_d4vid> ты хот земетил быстроту на ролике?.. и ето в алфе стадии
<_d4vid> хорг курит в сторонке..
<[Raiden]> Либо авторы кубунты форкнут дистр, как вариант. Как минтовцы например
<_d4vid> пуст подалше…
<_d4vid> им туда дорога
<_d4vid> )
<[Raiden]> да и вообще, как его, и без каноникал всё будет хорошо.
<[Raiden]> точнее даже уже.
<_d4vid> куда бы делас кде без спонсоров..
<_d4vid> во сила подумываю попробыват http://www.gabsoftware.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/Capture-10.png
<_d4vid> гном на опенбсд
<_d4vid> )
<[Raiden]> _d4vid: туда же, куда и любой проект без спонсоров. Но  удачные проекты их обычно находят, аи конкретно этот жив с 1996 года и собирается дальше быть.
<[Raiden]> Независимо от того будет существовать каноникал или нет
<_d4vid> посмотри чего юнити добилас за такой короткий срок)
<_d4vid> а кде свои ошибки до сих пор разгребает..
<[Raiden]> а чего она добилась?
<_d4vid> с 96 года)
<_d4vid> популярности..
<[Raiden]> это просто плагин к компизу и тема коричневая на гтк
<[Raiden]> А кде - это целое де
<_d4vid> ну ты согласис что такой простоты кде себе позволит немогут..
<_d4vid> :)
<[Raiden]> о какой популярности ты говоришь, если кроме убунты её нигде нет?
<_d4vid> как и гном тоже.
<_d4vid> популярности среди де
<_d4vid> юнити станет полноценой де очен скоро..
<[Raiden]> И я не могу )  Если я хочу док - это должен быть хороший, а не просто приклееный влево и т.д.
<[Raiden]> не могу себе позволить простоту )
<_d4vid> ну ты прывык к поденям квин и прочих свистелок)
<[Raiden]> _d4vid: ну вот когда это скоро наступит, тогда и посмотрим.
<_d4vid> гг
<[Raiden]> Ты часто видиш ьчто бы я вываливался из чата?
<[Raiden]> Или о каких падениях речь?
<_d4vid> кде становится болше похоже на вин8 со своим метро
<_d4vid> много окошек с разными свистелками
<_d4vid> а толко 0
<_d4vid> *у
<[Raiden]> это даже не смешно. Как раз кде собирается быть на десктопе десктопной ос, а не вин8.
<andrex> опять начинаем?
<_d4vid> я незнаю на каком ты клиенте сидиш..
<[Raiden]> Ты не понимаешь какое оно есть и какие планы развития.
<[Raiden]> так что разговор окончен )
<[Raiden]> в квирке я сижу, в кде )
<[Raiden]> которое постоянно падает , но я постоянно тут
<[Raiden]> хехе
<_d4vid> как в 96 так в 2020 один и тотже вид.. =)
<[Raiden]> да ну..
<_d4vid> ну да)
<_d4vid> теже окна
<_d4vid> гг
<[Raiden]> возьми трей например. в 96 году он не редактировался никак, а сча является необязательным и релактируется как в вин7, т.е. уже получается 2007 год, а не 1996. И есть масса других вещей о которых в 96 году даже не мечталось
<[Raiden]> а во тв гном2, просто копия трея из вин 95
<[Raiden]> и в юнити по сути тоже
<_d4vid> линус понял что возится со свистелками на борту времени у него точно нет.. и постояные падения..
<_d4vid> вин95? лол
<_d4vid> ты бы ешо комодоре вспомнил)
<[Raiden]> ну да. Я ег оиспользовал, несколько лет и могу со всей серьезностью заявить, чт ов гноме трей точно такой же
<[Raiden]> ))
<_d4vid> хаха
<[Raiden]> а в кде как в вин7, только ещё можно полностью выключать
<[Raiden]> т.е. прогресс налицо
<_d4vid> ну вин 7 от вин8 не далеко ушёл)
<andrex> скорее в 7 как в кде
<andrex> кеды 4 пояаились раньше 7 ки помоему
<rapidsp> примерно одновременно с витой
<rapidsp> *вистой
<_d4vid> да ето обман.. кде проект билла гейтса и он анонимный спонсор.. не ловитес ребята)))
<_d4vid> гг
<_d4vid> нас с 96 года обманывают..
<rapidsp> как скажешь )
<_d4vid> :)
<[Raiden]> почему обманывают? всё чесно. И просто как 3 копейки. Идёшь на википедию и читаешь, что  Мигель был впечатлён строением виндовс и попытался на гтк это повторить.
<_d4vid> зачем каноникал раставатся стол популярным по словом Рейдена де? ^^ .. Марк точно пронюхал счета конторы кде)
<[Raiden]> и вм метасити отсюда такой ущербный )
<rapidsp> [Raiden]: зря ты все это )
<[Raiden]> с муттер включительно
<[Raiden]> это реальность
 * rapidsp сидит в KDE и читает ворох кейсов про нити и UI и ждет падения плазмы )
<[Raiden]> Вообще в юнити появился белый лист в трее - на самом деле это прогресс и близко к тому что в кде. Но только близко. Т.к. в кде ещё  реализован диалог  позволяющий это настроить и справка.
<rapidsp> *unity и ГШ
<[Raiden]> как раз когда допишут, оно будет таким же древним как кде.
<[Raiden]> _d4vid: в общем , что бы не нести в массы дезинфу, сначала советую как-нибудь проверить популярность юнити, прежде чем это заявлять )
<_d4vid> сколко юзают убунту? и кубунту?
<_d4vid> ^^
<[Raiden]> сколько? )
<_d4vid> ну поболше чем кубунту..
<[Raiden]> Ну наверное столько дже сколько юзают федору или писилинукс.
<[Raiden]> +-
<rapidsp> а у меня Ubuntu )
<andrex> да пофиг сколько кде юзают болше чем юнити) ибо кде на всех дистрах есть а юнитя нет
<_d4vid> ну да вот и завидно всем
<_d4vid> и собирают на генту или сусе..
<_d4vid> завист просто)
<[Raiden]> верное замечание, но фишка в том, что линукс не ограничивает убунтой или кубунтой. И пэтмоу популярность юнити под очень большим вопросом
<[Raiden]> или прямо скажем, такого явления как популярность юнити вообще нету
<_d4vid> зачем Сусе собират пакеты унюти?
<_d4vid> если они сначало своего сушествования на форфорточке)
<[Raiden]> его собирают на билдсервисе, это типа ппа.
<[Raiden]> а зачем для убунты цинамон собирают?
<_d4vid> да лучше цинаммон чем хромой кде)
<[Raiden]> )
<_d4vid> давно всем ясно)
<rapidsp> KDE ацтой!
<_d4vid> хаха
<rapidsp> Убедил )
<_d4vid> неа
<_d4vid> ты мне не интересен..
<_d4vid> Рейдана надо поломат
<_d4vid> гг
<_d4vid> главного пеаршика кде на канале)
<[Raiden]> Теперь и мне ясно. Сначала ты не понял что ошибся про популярность юнити, теперь не понимаеш ьчто за свех говоришь про кде ) Не имею при этом даже  понятия о популярности этого де.
<[Raiden]> я афк, пустая трата времени
<_d4vid> хаха
<_d4vid> понятия? ты один не признак популярности.. если что..
<rapidsp> [Raiden]: лучше согласись ^)
<[Raiden]> потрать как-нибудь пол часа. Что бы поискать какие-либо опросы и обзоры.
<[Raiden]> да ну, мы же в инете, т.е. дуло пистолета он приставить не может, а добровольно с такой фигней я немогу согласиться
<[Raiden]> )
<_d4vid> лол
<[Raiden]> Пусть сначала почитает вообще, что люди пишут в опросниках и за что голосуют. А там посмотрим.
<_d4vid> да правда всегда не приятна когда сам смирился всемирным обманом как кде)
<_d4vid> какие опросы?
<_d4vid> ты о .ру или всемирный опрос?
<_d4vid> или опросы на лоре?
<_d4vid> гг
<[Raiden]> любые. В инете полно ресурсов , форумов. Ищи опросы и читай. И тогда будеш ьиметь представление о том что популярно.
<[Raiden]> ты просто сидишь на убунте и посещаешь ресурсы убунты и считаеш ьчто все в мире юзают юнити. Но долже разочаровать
<_d4vid> да везде юзают вин и поставит кде они не видят разницы))))
<_d4vid> они далше думают что они на винде
<_d4vid> гг
<[Raiden]> любой у кого есть хоть немног озрения увидит с первого же дня кучу разницы )
<[Raiden]> перечислять не виужу смысла и так из-за тебя много текста
<_d4vid> секрутуткам не нужни всякие свистелки и настройке разных цветовах оформлений))) им главное потроллит в социалных сетях и поболтат в скайпе)
<[Raiden]> _d4vid: давай иначе, вот мы на канале убунты. Кого ты тут знаеш ьс юнити кроме себя?
<_d4vid> я не с юнити ..
<[Raiden]> троль ты короче )
<_d4vid> зайди на канал убунту и сравни сколко их там и сколко тут)
<_d4vid> вот тебе популярност)
<[Raiden]> _d4vid: на 179 человек больше чем на английском арче. Сколько ты знаешь арчеводов с юнити?
<[Raiden]> отвечать не обязательно , ответ и так ясен
<_d4vid> причём арчеводы?
<_d4vid> нашёл чем с сравниват)
<_d4vid> ты бы ешо сравнил терминалку ос2 и убунту
<_d4vid> =)
<SergeyIT> на андроиде все равно больше
<_d4vid> да гугл сила
<_d4vid> гг
<[Raiden]> _d4vid: ты в пример поставил канал убунты английский, я сделал тоже самое с другим дистром ) И количество народу не сильно отличается.
<[Raiden]> а ты мне тут пытаешся залить про популярность
<[Raiden]> именно юнити
<[Raiden]> и убунты
<_d4vid> причым тут арч и юнити
<_d4vid> ?
<_d4vid> юнити проект каноникал
<[Raiden]> при том чот юнити , блин, де  под линукс и ты ляпнул что оно популярней всего
<_d4vid> не всего
<_d4vid> а популярней кде)
<[Raiden]> ну вот и  ... Мягко говоря и другие твои утверждения не совсем верны.
<[Raiden]> _d4vid: да фиг там )
<_d4vid> чего фиг?
<_d4vid> =)
<_d4vid> Рейден смотри и завидуй http://ubuntucounter.geekosophical.net/
<_d4vid> :)
<[Raiden]> _d4vid: Ух я вижу ты очень упертый, но так и быть, потрачу ещё 5 минут бездарно , своего времени. Иди посчитай сколько дистров вообще и сколько из них продвигают кде  как де по умолчанию.
<[Raiden]> может мысл ькакая уманя придёт )
<_d4vid> Machines: 82910   (48.123%)
<_d4vid> чем тебе не популярност
<_d4vid> ? :)
<[Raiden]> да ты дебил, это ресурс убунты )  ты бы ещё популярность цинамона по ресурсам минта мерил )
<rapidsp> этоunity?
<_d4vid> Рейден я тебя не обзывал дебилом
<_d4vid> явно задело тебя
<_d4vid> ;:)
<[Raiden]> а я обзывал
<_d4vid> бывает
<[Raiden]> и извиняться не буду )
<_d4vid> да мне пофиг
<rapidsp> можно сидеть в Ubuntu и ничего не знать про Unity )
<[Raiden]> rapidsp: у нас тут другой случай. Чел кажется вообще с винды.
<_d4vid> хаха
<_d4vid> нет я юзаыю МАКОС!
<[Raiden]> ))
<rapidsp> гы
<rapidsp> занавес
<[Raiden]> Что бы юнити набирало популярность, оно должно многих устраивать. Но реально проблемы есть даже просто с включением ег окуда-либо кроме убунты. Либо надо держать его отдельно дублитуя часть библиотек и программ.
<[Raiden]> дублируя*
<[Raiden]> такая же фишка и с цинамоном.
<_d4vid> Mark Shuttleworth delivers UDS keynote; sets goal for 200 million Ubuntu users in 4 years (2011) и как всем известно реч о убунту значит оболочка юнити)
<_d4vid> беда что не кубунту)
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> я с 2007 года пользователь убунты, у меня никогда небыло юнити.
<[Raiden]> кубунту не есть другйо дистр - это другой лайв для установки убунты с кде
<_d4vid> ну почему они тогда не пеарят кде если он такой хороший по твоим словам?
<_d4vid> а могли вед..
<_d4vid> )
<rapidsp> а зачем?
<_d4vid> как зачем?
<_d4vid> тут реч идёт о популярности..
<[Raiden]> Я не знаю. У марка есть свои деньги, он знает как их вкладывать  )
<_d4vid> без пеара как нам известно популярности резкой не предвидется..
<rapidsp> убунту значит оболочка юнити - заблуждение
<_d4vid> Рейден ну да хорошо что он хот знает)
<_d4vid> не заблуждение.. убунту значит юнити
<rapidsp> ))
<[Raiden]> популярность кде в среднем по палате в разыне годы была чут ьменьше гнома или чуть больше. Юнити надо пройти большой путь  для этого ) Всё это полностью доступн ои легко гуглится.
<_d4vid> и делл поставляет с юнити и другие кто дружит с каноникал.
<[Raiden]> В прочем терять своё время на это не имеет смысла, сидя на маке.
<_d4vid> с 96 года можно было бы хот собрат нормалное де.. когда юнити с такими темпами обгоняет всех)
<rapidsp> а есть порт Unity для мака? )
<[Raiden]> мне нужно уйти. Есть фирмы поставлявшие компы с сусе.
<_d4vid> рапид ты с луны свалился?
<[Raiden]> Ещё когда юнити не родился
<rapidsp> _d4vid: с ума сошел? Где луна и где я...
<_d4vid> rapidsp> а есть порт Unity для мака? ) вот что делает кде с людми!
<_d4vid> гг
<rapidsp> Lff///
<_d4vid> вся морал .. покликат по окошкам)
<MrNemo> а мне вот нравятся кеды
<_d4vid> ну если нравится гемор то кеды самое то)
<rapidsp> _d4vid: а когда в маке "ь" появится?
<MrNemo> а в чём гемор? в дропе курсора или корявой работы дельфина?
<_d4vid> рапид ето новый стайл.. мягкого знак ненужен)
<_d4vid> *мягкий..
<MrNemo> мак суров, толко хардкор, толко трёрдые знаки
<MrNemo> твёрдые*
<_d4vid> да мак собирали в челябинске)
<rapidsp> Ну стил так стил
<MrNemo> мне нравятся маки, очень качественно собирают, но вот макось под снос сразу
<_d4vid> ладно пора домой..
<[Raiden]> _d4vid: http://pollator.com/polls/which-linux-desktop-environment-are-you-using
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> специалньо выбрал, не буду отрицать.
<tagezi> всем привет
<[Raiden]> привет
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=36937
<_d4vid> что за pollator.com? и притом 4к голосов ужас ^^ и я чувствую наш спор похож на тот который когдато твой со кайем..
<_d4vid> ладно бы линукс.ком или там незнаю что.. но какойто неизвестный миру поллатор.. ладно с тобой всё ясно)
<[Raiden]> спорить мне как-то лень, я только разместил инфу , что ты заблуждался )) Кстати вот ещё интересный вотинг:
<[Raiden]> http://forums.overclockersclub.com/index.php?showtopic=195806
<[Raiden]> 5 голосов за убунту и только 1 голос из 5 за юнити
<_d4vid> какието левые форумы и сайты
<_d4vid> и считат их за мировую статистику)
<[Raiden]> )
<_d4vid> кде деградирует обшество..
<_d4vid> :)
<[Raiden]> У меня плохо с английским и я так искал: linux your desktop environment vote
<_d4vid> ешо один минус в моём списке
<_d4vid> не оправдывайся.. согласис что кде гавно и я отстану :)
<[Raiden]> Ты не посещаешь ресурсы про кде, а судишь об обществе. Это уже твой третий промах.  )
<_d4vid> зачем мне посешат? я и так наслушался и помучался.. когда-то..
<[Raiden]> _d4vid: я могу с этим согласиться тольк ов том ключе, что всё остальное ещё хуже.
<[Raiden]> )
<_d4vid> ЛОЛ
<_d4vid> хахаха
<_d4vid> типа гавно но получше паноса?
<_d4vid> гг
<_d4vid> ой
<_d4vid> видимо тут не любят срач де..
<[Raiden]> ну типа того. Я вообще люблю в последнее время линукс  ругать и критиковать. И в целом , вместо реальной кооперации с целью продвинутся резко и качественно  , имеем кучу поноса.
<_d4vid> да как всегда по принципу 5 на 95 .. )
<_d4vid> кто то продвигает а кто то обсирает
<[Raiden]> следущийм качественным скачком имхо будет кути5 как тулкит и кде5 как среда. Чего-то ещё , особенно зная как быстро  (10+лет)  пилился гном2, ожидать не стоит. Это правда чиста имхо )
<[Raiden]> Так, можем продолжить завтра в привате, сегодня я устал и плюсик заработал )
<_d4vid> ок
<_d4vid> да я не собираюс продолжат..
<_d4vid> у меня другие каналы ест для тролля)
<[Raiden]> Пр оканоникал ещё добавлю. Кучаденег и желание что-то сделать - похвально, но если нискем не согласовывать, то получится такой же фейл как и сча с мир.
<_d4vid> Мир наше будушее.. просто надо привыкнут)
<_d4vid> все новое кажется ужаным и неприемлемым .. но а вдруг оно новое начало .. ясно что Мир делался не толко для компов)
<[Raiden]> у меня видеокарта нвидиа и я люблю их качесвтенный блоб ) Перехо на мир будет для меня означать  массу проблем и потерь.
<_d4vid> откудова тебе знат?
<_d4vid> каноникал серёзная комания.. и нвидиа и ати думаю готовы соотрудничат вплотную..
<[Raiden]> Просто реакция нвидия на заявления марка была типа: надо же, нас заставят делать, а мы и не знали.
<_d4vid> если убунта пересядит на Мир то у них не останется выбора как переписат новые видео драйвера спецално под убунту)
<[Raiden]> ваще может и уговорит ) Возможно фейл только с заявлением )
<_d4vid> может и проблем менше будет чем с иксорг
<_d4vid> нас ожидает новый век Икс системы)
<[Raiden]> всё, я ушел стрелять пользователей юнити в урбан.
<_d4vid> хахаха
<_d4vid> иди иди -.-
<_d4vid> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sdzCELofGgE#! лол
<aleksei`> всем ку
<[Raiden]> привет
<_d4vid> как зовётся плагин в хроме которому можно привязыват сайты типа метро стиля.
<_d4vid> забыл
<_d4vid> что то там с табами помню
<_d4vid> чёрт.. решил пересест за хром и такой облом..
<_d4vid> нашёл)
<[Raiden]> _d4vid: ты про спиддиал или там как в метро надо скролить квадратики?
<_d4vid> спасибо я нашёл..
<_d4vid> как в метро
<[Raiden]> ясно
<fuss> всем привет
<aleksei`> привет
<fuss> как дела?
<fuss> чтовсе молчат?
<andrex> fuss, диктатура диктатурская, вот и молчат) ты по делу или просто ....?)
<fuss> по делу конечно же
<andrex> !ask > fuss
<ubuntuhelp> fuss, please see my private message
<fuss> ну я просто пообщаться)
<_d4vid> вот что вышло http://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/26715415/2013-05-15-1368643535_shot.png ^^
<Sergey_IT> вечер
<andrex> утер
<Sergey_IT> флешка в фат16 с ошибками, а в фат32 без - это как?
<andrex> а фз, у бг надо спросить, чего это фат 16 такой глючный
<Sergey_IT> да это из навигатора флешка - старые карты убирал, выдало ошибки, купил новую флешку - все нормально
<Sergey_IT> старую решил форматнуть и проверить и вот такая штука, что в фат16 ошибку выдает, а в 32 нет
<c5h12> всем привет
<c5h12> кто знает, в 13.04 тормозной Unity - это навечно?
<c5h12> в 12.04 тот же Unity летает
<c5h12> и даже удобен
<[Raiden]> не в курсе.
<artus> это все плацебо :)
<[Raiden]> c5h12: видеокарта какая , драйвер, стоит прямо?
<c5h12> Raiden, какая-то встроенная от Nvidia, что ли
<c5h12> ничего выдающегося в плане 3D-графики
<[Raiden]> понятно, больше вопросов нет.
<c5h12> artus, если про плацебо сказано мне, то реально проверял на компе
<c5h12> сейчас сижу под 12.04 - офигенно, 13.04 - мегатормоз
<c5h12> раз LTS, пожалуй, оставлю на компе подольше
<Sergey_IT> а народ обратное говорит
<c5h12> Sergey IT, везёт народу :)
<c5h12> компик я давно не апрейдил, последнее, что помню - нарастил пару лет назад оперативу до 3 гигов
<Sergey_IT> так какая видео - lspci тяжело спросить?
 * c5h12 только на 12.04 LTS понял, за что так хвалят Ubuntu
<Sergey_IT> хвалит не за что - тормознутая
<Sergey_IT> вот 10.04 летает
<c5h12> lspci много говорит, всё копипастить? :)
<[Raiden]> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com/ http://hastebin.com
<Sergey_IT> а прочитать влом?
<c5h12> VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. CN896/VN896/P4M900 [Chrome 9 HC] (rev 01)
<c5h12> вроде, это
<c5h12> старая видюха, да встроенная, к тому ж
<[Raiden]> используй лубунту
<Sergey_IT> c5h12, может у тебя юнити2д в 12.04?
<c5h12> Raiden, спасибо, 12.04 - полёт нормальный
<c5h12> а начну обновляться - непременно вспомню про LXDE
<c5h12> Sergey_IT, похоже на то
<c5h12> на 2D
<Sergey_IT> тогда и оставайся на 12.04
<c5h12> где-то слышал, что 2d в современных юнити отключили, и только 3d оставили
<[Raiden]> c5h12: в общем юнити2д больше не разрабатывается. Поэтому верных решений два, смена де, что бы не привыкать, либо смена железа
<c5h12> от блин :(
<[Raiden]> прогресс, мать его...
<Sergey_IT> что за сурогат!
<[Raiden]> А никто не слышал ,в юнити некст, на qt5 , в качестве вм по прежнему будет компиз?
<c5h12> мне, конечно, интересно, как выглядит time lapse съёмка, но не в случае работы Линукса :)
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], не смотрел (
<Sergey_IT> по мне так компиз не нужен
<[Raiden]> и ещё интересный вопрос, сможет ли этот некст работать с иксами и вейландом или толкь с миром...
<[Raiden]> в общем хорошенько подумайте прежде чем к этому привыкать :)
<Sergey_IT> когда будет - посмотрим
<Sergey_IT> или уйдем на кде
<c5h12> к вящей радости Райдена, окончательно победившего в холиваре :)
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Ну мне не так важно, на самом деле. Если бы платили за переход , тогда бы да.
<[Raiden]> И не хотел я сегодня холиварить, просто хотел поправить чела который не в курсе событий и популярности де )
<Sergey_IT> холиварить бессмысленно - поставь и посмотри. КДЕ сейчас быстрее работает, чем юнити - проверял на старом компе.
<[Raiden]> на старом так и должно быть, квин просто в растр переключается и отключает часть эффектов. А юнити заставляет проц высчиывать всё 3д.
<[Raiden]> Такой подход в архитектуре не кажется правильным )) как и в случае с ГШ
<Sergey_IT> это да )
<[Raiden]> с другйо стороны, пора народ избавлять от всякого хлама, типа виашнйо видюхи выше
<Sergey_IT> зачем? Работают если и пусть работают )
<Sergey_IT> мне к примеру скорости хватает
<Sergey_IT>  tagezi, дорбутра )
<[Raiden]> ну не знаю, что-нить от коре2 или выше и с хорошей видеокартой как-то веселее ) И  не дорого если подумать ) То что я назвал вообще на барохолке можно купить за копейки.
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: у меня пока рабочий день ))
<[Raiden]> а если цена вопроса не высока, то нивкаких виа нету смысла
<[Raiden]> ну по крайней мере если комп используется как рабочая станция\десктоп мультимедиа и т.д.
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], так если устраивает зачем заморачиваться )
<[Raiden]> если это роутер самосборный то там конечно без разницы
<[Raiden]> Sergey_IT: ну если устраивает то ладно )
<Sergey_IT> вот у меня 80286 работает и слава богу )
<c5h12> 286?!
<[Raiden]> в общем у всех свои приоритеты ) Я от компов тоже стал отходить, когда-то активней юзал и апгрейдил. А сча мне например интересней улучшить велосипед или одежды прикупить, чем совершить ещё 1 апгрейд.
<[Raiden]> с другой стороны у меня не виа...
<c5h12> блин, на работу 286-го я бы посмотрел, поностальгировал :)
<Sergey_IT> c5h12, так дос загрузи и смотри
<c5h12> лет 10 ещё пусть поработает, и можно брать плату за просмотр работы
<c5h12> Хотя и щас можно на нём бабло косить уже
<[Raiden]> )
<Sergey_IT> c5h12, плату надо за работу получать, а не за просмотр
<[Raiden]> это другая тема. Конечно как антиквариат или как девайс для удивления гостей оно рулит... Но мы говорили про компьютеры )) 286 сейчас это даже не калькулятор, они мощнее.
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], он стоит на приборе, стоимостью несколько мерсов
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> ну это тоже другая тема...
<Sergey_IT> так что не в компе дело - он свою работу справно выполняет и без багов )
<c5h12> Sergey_IT, в последнее время только поддержкой занимаешься, или даже программишь под него?
 * c5h12 пустил скупую мужскую слезу, вспомнив про аппаратные прерывания
<Sergey_IT> под него не программлю, смысла нет
<c5h12> кнопка Turbo есть? :)
<Sergey_IT> в турбо не работает - одна интерфейсная плата частоту не тянет
<[Raiden]> с иви бридж к этому вернулись, только теперь автоматом без кнопки.
<Sergey_IT> там исходно 8086 была
<He3HauKa> всем здрасти
<c5h12> He3HauKa, здоров
<[Raiden]> ку
<He3HauKa> люди помогите- уже незнаю чо делать.....   звука вообще нету
<He3HauKa>  дрова уже с офсайта ставил - не помогает
<Sergey_IT> купи муз центр
<He3HauKa> на винде всё пашет как надо
<He3HauKa> что а гемор... уже не знаю что делать
<c5h12> He3HauKa, а звуковуха какая вообще?
<Sergey_IT> а что за звук?
<He3HauKa> realthek
<[Raiden]> He3HauKa: cat /proc/asound/cards  пишет чего-нить?
<He3HauKa> realthek HD
<c5h12> He3HauKa, это та самая, которая в винде сообщает, когда к ней подключаешь наушники?
<c5h12> там ещё навороченная панелька управления в её настройках?
<He3HauKa> да она
<He3HauKa> раньше в убунтах 7 -8 - 9 всё работало..... теперь нет
<Sergey_IT> такого не бывает
<He3HauKa> как видишь  бывает
<[Raiden]> He3HauKa: проект Гном решил что гзвук отвлекает пользователя.
<[Raiden]> )
<c5h12> Sergey_IT, а вдруг дрова только под старое ядро писаны?
<[Raiden]> так, шутка
<He3HauKa> видимо  это не шутка ...
<[Raiden]> He3HauKa: команда выше пишет чего?
<He3HauKa> root@igor-desktop:~# cat /proc/asound/cards
<He3HauKa>  0 [Intel          ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel
<He3HauKa>                       HDA Intel at 0xfdff8000 irq 41
<artus> че, так и будете базар разводить не уточнив чип звука?
<artus> He3HauKa, и че это те покажет?
<artus> lspci -vv
<[Raiden]> покажет то, что я хотел увидеть
<He3HauKa> ща
<[Raiden]> He3HauKa: это может означать что какой-то драйвер загружен. Иначе список был бы пустой. И возможно дело только в настрйоках. Проверь звук по нвоым юзером. Если там тоже нету, потыркай alsamixer
<[Raiden]> под новым*
<[Raiden]> но возможно и нет. К слову, реалтеков очень мног оразных версий и если уточнять, то тут уже не помешает lspci -vv
<He3HauKa> http://paste.org.ru/?o2c4xu
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ну вот.. а теперь спокойной ночи )
<tagezi> всем снов..
<[Raiden]> бб
<Sergey_IT> бб
<He3HauKa> alsamixer -  ведёт себя так как буд то всё окей ( но звука нету)
<artus> He3HauKa, https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+question/208718
<artus> пульс тому виной небось
<He3HauKa> щас попробую под другим юзером айти
<He3HauKa> зайти
<[Raiden]> He3HauKa: стой, можешь сразу мучить альзамиксер,  для вкл\выклю кнопок там m , а остальное стрелками
<He3HauKa> ща попробую
<[Raiden]> или pavucontrol , может быть он наглядней
<[Raiden]> http://askubuntu.com/questions/205055/audio-not-working-in-12-10
<[Raiden]> фирмы абит вроде нету уже. Твоя материнка раритет
<He3HauKa>  ну это понятно.... странно что в дебиане на виртулке звук был
<[Raiden]> чуваку с линка помогло просто снятие галки.
<[Raiden]> и в дебиане - это не сюда. Другое там всё.
<He3HauKa> короче  надо на винду залезать опять...
<He3HauKa> бяда
<He3HauKa> где галку снимал?
<[Raiden]> английский совсем не знаешь или по линкам не ходишь?
<[Raiden]> down vote
<[Raiden]>     
<[Raiden]>  
<[Raiden]> I had the same mute problem.
<[Raiden]> I installed pavucontrol Install pavucontrol, ran it, and clicked and unclicked the mute button -- voila -- audio working.
<[Raiden]> упс)  прицепите ещё один +
<[Raiden]> артус поможет перевести или пошлёт в дебиан. А я спать пошел.
#ubuntu-ru 2013-05-16
<andrex> ping
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, Ну понг, и что?
<Kyshtynbai> пыньг
<Kyshtynbai> пыньг
<Kyshtynbai> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Kyshtynbai, Понг.
<ruhha> Пингуете?
<Kyshtynbai> О. А я думал, не работает.
<ruhha> Я тоже ждал пока кто нибудь напишет,чтобы проверить :)
<ruhha> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<stasdizzi> всем привет
<stasdizzi> не в первый раз замечаю, приходит обновление на 13.04, выбираю установить, пароль, и менеджер закрывается, как будто ничего и небыло)))
<andrex> gnom?
<stasdizzi> сейчас с обновлением ядра такое же было
<stasdizzi> unity
<stasdizzi> девственная)))
<andrex> да это баг в самом менеджере правят вроде
<stasdizzi> аа, спасибо, а обновление при этом идёт?
<andrex> у меня такаяже фигня с ним, но както не напрягает, просто не пользую его вообще
<andrex> идет
<andrex> apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade воть и усе
<stasdizzi> если ставится при этом обновление, то и меня не напрягает
<stasdizzi> интересно, ядро обновилось, а перезагрузки не просит
<ruhha> Кстати,ни у кого не падает просто так gnome 3.6?
<ruhha> А то бывает легкий фриз - и потом стоямба:(
<ruhha> с 3.8 та-же проблема,но он хотя бы воскресает сам
<ruhha> Видимо у всех нет проблем с гномом:)
<andrex> ну у меня нет проблем с гнмом, правда и не 3.6
<[Raiden]> )
<andrex> SergeyIT, поздравляю вы стали 34 пользователем на канале, и получаете, ничего)))
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=36944
<ruhha> 3.4?
<SergeyIT> andrex, спасибо (а то тут такого схлопотать можно)
<ruhha> на дебиане 7.0 вроде он,но он вообще не завелся из за дров,нетбук все таки не мощный)
<andrex> 3.8
<[Raiden]> это провидение, вселенская справедливость, защищает тебя от ГШ
<SergeyIT> турбонаддув поставить надо
<[Raiden]> Ставь лубунту на нетбук, фм, панельки по вкусу и ок.
<[Raiden]> больше там не надо ничего
<andrex> упс 3.9.1
<[Raiden]> такую например http://fbpanel.sourceforge.net/
<SergeyIT> а что значит не мощный?
<[Raiden]> SergeyIT: нетбук = немощный
<andrex> немощный
<[Raiden]> )
<SergeyIT> а если сильно гудит - значит мощный?
<andrex> значит гнромкий
<ruhha> Да так и стоит на самом деле-openbox+lxpanel+thunar
<ruhha> но ради интереса сижу на гноме,очень удобно и достаточно свистелок с расширениями)
<andrex> кде ставь
<ruhha> Если не ошибаюсь,последние кеды кушают как юнити)
<SergeyIT> ruhha, это юнити кушает больше кед
<ruhha> ну может и так,но 50-60мб+- это не суть,для 2гб оперы)
<ruhha> а вот например кранч кушал при старте с опенбоксом и тинтом ~75мб
<ruhha> а это как 2-3 гнома)
<SergeyIT> опять 34-ый (
<andrex> а что думал станеш -34-м)
<artus> утра
<Kyshtynbai> Ку.
<ruhha> Давайте холиварить штоле
<artus> наивный
<ruhha> виндус крутая праграма а убунту нет
<artus> @kick ruhha йатебеневерю
<SergeyIT> кик-вар круче
<artus> :D
<ruhha> ахахах:D
<artus> ruhha, вот и я о том же
<ruhha> Вот и похоливарили:D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> можно устроить чемпионат по кик-вару среди модераторов )
<ruhha> надо было издалека начинать:)
<ruhha> Вопрос из разряда "Ребята,а вот подскажите - а как в линуксе запустить мувимакер и винамп?"
<ruhha> Хотя думаю такое уже не прокатывает,вот раньше было время...
<artus> ruhha, бекапы уже настроил?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ruhha: не не так "помогите, компьютер не загружается. пишет NTLODER missing"
<ruhha> Я уже настроил речь "Простите меня пожалуйста,разбаните меня,я больше так не буду":D
<artus> ruhha, неработают тут такие речи :)
<ruhha> JohnDoe_71Rus: Ахахах,да,даже относительно тонко:)
<artus> ибо если ты уже настроил, значит нарушать общественный порядок буш сознательно. а если сознательно то значит по всей строгости и с учетом отягчающих )
<ruhha>  artus,даже волшебное "пожалуйста"?:(
<ruhha> А после банхаммера я побежал бы на какой нить стоплинукс и пожаловался бы на "слабую поддержку дистрибутива":D
<artus> вперед и с песней
<artus> и здесь не канал поддержки если че )
<ruhha> Да я знаю))
<ruhha> Я шуткую,вы что:)
<CheGu> чорт
<ruhha> Просто как то тут вообще никто не общается:)
<artus> дык у всех все работает
<ruhha> И у меня,но от этого как то скучно:)
<SergeyIT> здесь больше медитируют
<ruhha> Вот вот,точно,это медитация:)
<ruhha> эффект присутствия создается:)
<artus> пошли на офтопик офтопить :D
<ruhha> создадим канал ubuntu-ru-offtop?:D
<artus> он уже есть давно
<artus> andrex, какой тама у офтопика адрес то?
<ruhha> Вы серьезно?оО
<artus> ну да
<JohnDoe_71Rus> эм. а живой канал по биос есть русский?
<artus> ruhha, /join #ubuntu-ru-offtopic
<SergeyIT> JohnDoe_71Rus, BeOS | BIOS ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> SergeyIT: нет. одна материнка при загрузке еще в биосе ругается. не пойму что ей ненравится
<SergeyIT> на что ругается?
<mdma> в квирке где то было возможность менять кодировку канала на лету в контектстном меню канала, а сейчас вот понадобилось и не могу найти
<JohnDoe_71Rus> SergeyIT: http://postimg.org/image/n5897q2q5/
<artus> http://www.work.ua/jobs/1286767/ зацените :)
<SergeyIT> JohnDoe_71Rus, а старый биос?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> SergeyIT: http://postimg.org/image/5t51rgfkn/ http://postimg.org/image/y1d6t3rz3/ кажется последний какой есть
<artus> это типа 250$ + 63$ премии
<SergeyIT> JohnDoe_71Rus, http://download.ts.fujitsu.com/Download/ShowDescription.asp?SoftwareGUID=A6DCA2EA-7557-45AE-BE0F-E874E5BF428B
<SergeyIT> твоё похоже
<JohnDoe_71Rus> был я там
<SergeyIT> может они старый баг обновили )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> SergeyIT: у меня 2584.A1 а его в описании и нету
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а бага упоминается как исправленная еще в V6.00 Release R1.09.2587.A1
<SergeyIT> так напиши им и спроси, не?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> я настолько аглицким не владею
<SergeyIT> а там много надо его знать? - 1 картинка и 1 вопрос )
<mdma> artus: мне кажется это шутка
<mdma> вакансия
<mdma> 2500 грн, сейчас стиуденту платят
<artus> mdma, ну у них ща штуку сисадмин там есть еще
<mdma> да и слишком уж много всего разноплановго написали, это типичная "сисадмин-программист для всего" вакансия
<artus> с Услуги WEB дизайна,  разработка мелких,средних и крупно загруженных сайтов :D
<mdma> особенно порадовала 6-дневка )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://www.google.com/search?hl=en&site=imghp&tbm=isch&source=hp&biw=1280&bih=699&q=atari+breakout&oq=atari&gs_l=img.1.0.0i3j0l9.684.6111.0.7041.17.11.6.0.0.0.257.908.9j1j1.11.0...0.0...1ac.1.12.img.J-6OJaC9Us0
<SergeyIT> JohnDoe_71Rus, а ты биос сбрасывал, батарейку менял, перешивал биос?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> батарею менял. биос сбрасывал
<JohnDoe_71Rus> до перешивки не дошел пока
<andrex> JohnDoe_71Rus, помоему и не поможет, у тя что то сдохло на материнке и помоему это сетевухп)
<andrex> а*
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/_imgdata/img/2013/05/16/645355/sb_1.jpg
<JohnDoe_71Rus> andrex: ага и она работает, получает dhcp и инет на машине есть
<andrex> или что то между ней и всем остальным
<JohnDoe_71Rus> SergeyIT: пока написал им по русски и заслал фотки
<ruhha> а post проходит?С какими писками?
<ruhha> есть же таблицы для этих дел,если спикер подключен
<JohnDoe_71Rus> с нормальными. все как обычно. только вот это сообщение вылазит. жмешь клаву и дальше нормальная работа
<andrex> открой системник может там стасяна электрика, зажарило
<andrex> и да кондеры на мамке может вздулись какие
<Michael72> ОС: Ubuntu 13.04. Графическая среда: LXDE. Запускаю KMail в консоле - http://paste.ubuntu.com/5670299/ И больше ничего не появляется.
<artus> да завязывай ты уже с кедами, видиш же что колючий кактус )
<Michael72> Так не только же KDE глючат
<[Raiden]> Вообще у автора лхде
<Michael72> Если бы только Kmail, то нашёл бы альтернативу и перешёл бы на evolution полностью. А то ж goldendict не запускается. При чём, похоже что только у меня
<[Raiden]> artus: и ещё это тот самый товаришь котоырй сделал даунгрейд дистра
<[Raiden]> так что завязывай с наркотиками.
<artus> Michael72, у других кедоводов тоже не запускаютцо?
<Michael72> Я опять сделал upgrade, потому что downgrade гладко не прошёл. Через 5 минут снова начнётся downgrade.
<[Raiden]> ))
<artus> а, ясно, мелок машенька перорально принимать
<Michael72> У других GoldenDict запускается нормально
<ruhha> Я отстал от жизни,или даунгрэйд системы возможен?
<artus> у других таких тараканов в голове нет
<[Raiden]> ruhha: возможен
<artus> ruhha, возможен, только работать всеравно ничего не будет)
<ruhha> А,ну в теории то:)Я думал тут Кулибин появился)
<artus> Michael72, о каком даунгрейде может идти речь если бунта крашитцо от смены де, а ты еще и по кругу гоняеш этот цикл
<Michael72> Ну всё. Была последняя попытка одуматься. Downgrade начинается. Не поминайте лихом
<artus> ruhha, ставиш репы постарее и дистапгрейд , раза 2 или 3
<ruhha> аахаххах:)
<artus> Michael72, натягивание системы дело 15 минут, ты уже вторые сутки фигней страдаеш)
<ruhha> Это сильно)
<[Raiden]> можно ещё включить и те и те репы и настроить приоритет
<[Raiden]> а потом дист апгрейд
<[Raiden]> Только без меня )
<Michael72> Вот, я делаю как Raiden пояснил
<ruhha> А вы еще меня кикали,как тролля и холиварщика :D
<Michael72> Создал файл /etc/apt/preferences по инструкции
<artus> до лампочки эти инструкции в убунте, колом она становитцо от попыток сменить дефолт который ты инсталил
<[Raiden]> Michael72: сохрани те файлы в етц, котоыре менял руками, если они важны для тебя. И поставь с 0. Так будет прозе всего.
<artus> хотя недельку посношаешся а потом авось до тебя дойдет
<[Raiden]> ну можно ради эксперимента )
<[Raiden]> Michael72: В общем ты первый российский пользователь убунты совершивший даунгрейд
<artus> хотя подозреваю что вариант с тотальным сносом де, апгрейдом\даунгрейдом, и только потом натягиванием де возможно проканает
<[Raiden]> да, видимо часть пакетов осталась старых или новых
<Michael72> artus, а как тотально снести DE?
<[Raiden]> и если снести всё гуи и снова поставить, может поможет
<[Raiden]> но всё это может быть ощутимо дольше фреш инстала
<[Raiden]> Michael72: какая текущая версия убунты напомни )
<Michael72> У меня проблема с запуском Kmail, Kontact и GoldenDict случилась сразу же после первого Upgrade с 12.10 до 13.04. Помучился несколько дней и решил, что для меня выход - это только DownGrade
<Michael72> на данный момент у меня 13.04
<[Raiden]> ну наверное как-то так http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/pureubuntu
<Michael72> после первого downgrade/upgrade
<[Raiden]> Michael72: если мало рам, просто ставь 32бит кубунту и почитай как выключить анимацию и индекс.  С нуля. Будет всё работать  и вопросу конец.
<[Raiden]> а если не мало , то 64 )
<[Raiden]> чего-то другое тебе советовать с таким выбором софта как-то не хочется.
<[Raiden]> Michael72: http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0516/h_1368700539_3642004_9b019e5b2c.png
<ruhha> это кеды?
<ruhha> что за ось?
<[koshka]> ой
<ruhha> Вполне так симпатично,зачем я на гноме сижу
<[koshka]> забыла то зашла сюда :D
<[Raiden]> ruhha: если сидится - сидите дальше. Шот спешел фор Michael72
<[Raiden]> )
<[koshka]> а че эта народа так мало? О_О
<ruhha> Сидиться то да,но я с утра писал что лаги гнома на нетбуке надоели,а опенбокс слишком прост)
<ruhha> А вот кеды да,надо посмотреть что и как)
<[koshka]> че то как то странно у меня тут все стало
<[koshka]> запустила систему, а у меня инет перестал работать
<[koshka]> с какого то фига
<[Raiden]> ruhha: mate ещё попробуй, где-то на ппа есть
<[Raiden]> гу гном2 т.е.
<[Raiden]> ну*
<ruhha> сейчас он мате?
<ruhha> или это схожий проект?
<[Raiden]> ну, да, форк.
<ruhha> есть отличия от гном3 классик?
<ruhha> который можно выбрать в gdm
<[Raiden]> Там сделали откат операции в наутилусе и переименовали несколько программ, в остальном всё так же.
<[Raiden]> ruhha: ну да, есть.
<[Raiden]> небольшие правда )
<[Raiden]> В общем посмотреть можно, если время есть...
<ruhha> У меня 48 часов безделия:D
<ruhha> сейчас гляну:)
<[Raiden]> я просто немного сомневаюсь в удобстве  кде на нетбуке. Даже если выклчюить лишнее, софт в комплекте всёравн оне очень лёгкий.
<Michael72> [koshka], через что выход в интернет? Какое соединение?
<[koshka]> да я сделала. просто не поняла, почему работать резко перестало
<ruhha> gnome-fallback по сути тот же гном2
<[Raiden]> ну в общем да. В  убунте он видимо ещё остался. Сами гномеры от него отказались. В 3.8 гноме есть типа фоллбека, т.е. 2 панельки и т.д. но рисуется это в ГШ с расширениями.
<[Raiden]> соотв нужна поддержка композита , что на старом железе не всегда хорошо.
<[Raiden]> один из выходов тут - замена железа ))
<[Raiden]> если что-то лагает
<ruhha> Ну в нетбуке замена железа как то не просто)
<ruhha> 3.8 не юзабелен
<ruhha> а в 3.6 доустановил fallback и он соответсвенно появился)
<ruhha> но вот цинамон поставить бы хотелось,но читал что у него косяки с гномом и возможны проблемки)
<_d4vid> став крысу или мейт-десктоп
<_d4vid> re all
<artus> re
<[Raiden]> с цинамоном пробелмы у гнома только в том плане, что если гном3.8, то будет откат версий или установка дублирующихся либ\программ. Что в целом можно пережить, если хчоется.
<[Raiden]> он просто основан на 3.6
<[Raiden]> но там окнами управляет тот же ГШ , измененный только.
<ruhha> А,тогда проблем нету,гном у меня сейчас 3.6
<ruhha> ну тогда попробую все:)
<[Raiden]> нашел занятие челу на 48 часов. ) Пойду педальки покручу.
<ruhha> Осталось посмотреть mate
<ruhha> цинамон тоже неюзабелен:(
<_d4vid> :)
<_d4vid> Все ссылки, переданные в Skype, проверяются с IP-адреса в штаб-квартире корпорации
<_d4vid> гады..
<artus> _d4vid, тебе жалко чтоль? ))
<_d4vid> ну нет..
<_d4vid> мне говорили что скайп ешо тот троян)
<_d4vid> надо поискат шифровшик силок по паролю)
<_d4vid> наверное ест такое..
<_d4vid> во trick.ly ^^
<artus> _d4vid, а на жабир перейти не вариант если такая уж параноя
<_d4vid> джаббер не умеет видео и голоса)
<artus> умеет
<_d4vid> да просто с теми с кем обшаюс по скайпу они далеки от темы безопастност  и тд)
<artus> фу с такими общатцо D:
<_d4vid> гг
<_d4vid> и в основном все они на винде =)
<brainrom> Всем привет
<brainrom> Подскажите, как поставить драйвер для Intel GMA 3600 на Ubuntu 13.04?
<brainrom> Кто-нибудь есть?
<SergeyIT> здесь был? http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=186601.0
<brainrom> Был был еще на хабре с этой статьёй http://habrahabr.ru/sandbox/56311/
<artus> круть, установку дров уже на хабре ищут, дожились
<_d4vid> гг
<artus> brainrom, http://goo.gl/uawsZ сюда не пробовал зайти ? говорят помогает
<brainrom> вообще-то я вбил в яндексе и там был на 1-2 месте хабр
<ruhha> В общем посмотрел я на DE всякие,качаю 10.04 :DD
<ruhha> Ностальжи:D
<brainrom> Где клюет? Зачем клюет? Это нетбук!
<brainrom> Вот отсюда http://vk.com/topic-8884474_27382945 восьмой пост применим к 13.04?
<ruhha> ну попробуй,че)
<brainrom> Дело в том, что на нем не PAE ядро.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> если склероз не подводит в 13.04 PAE вкомплекте
<ruhha> Дада,и в дебе 7.0 тоже
<brainrom> Но uname -r говорит об обратном 3.8.0-19-generic
<artus> дя, новый гуглочатик взрыв мозга :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: они еще жасмин с маркета выкинули
<brainrom> Я уже вчера понял, что нужен cedarview и даже скачал его через packages.ubuntu.com с зависимостями, но он требует зависимостей, которые распростроняются в .udeb
<brainrom> как эти udeb можно поставить
<brainrom> Вот как-бы он http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise-updates/cedarview-graphics-drivers
<brainrom> Так как-же его поставить???
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://www.porjati.ru/uploads/posts/2011-06/thumbs/1307020106_1306995451_1305991430_36.jpg
<brainrom> Нормальный вопрос - как поставить xorg-video-abi-11 из-за которого не хотят ставиться дрова. Как решить проблему с этим виртуальным пакетом?
<brainrom> Хотелось-бы сегодня настроить его
<andrex> нету такого пакета
<brainrom> виртуальный есть
<andrex> нет
<brainrom> Удовольствие не из приятных ставить старую версию
<brainrom> судя по всему придется ставит 12.04
<SergeyIT> скачиваешь и ставишь, какие проблемы?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> SergeyIT: а зависимости полетят? это ж мета
<brainrom> Не понял, объясните
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=xorg-video-abi-11&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all а нету такого
<andrex> и xserver-xorg-video-abi тож нет
<brainrom> Однако есть http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise-updates/xorg-video-abi-11
<brainrom> Если нужно что-то делать сложное, то мне проще откатить на старую версию
<andrex> гг
<andrex> xserver-xorg-core ставь и усе или второй
<brainrom> Что?
<brainrom> Стоит
<brainrom> Что и как ставить
<brainrom> проблема с установкой xserver-xorg-core-udeb
<andrex> если видяха слишком древня то веса тебе светит тока
<brainrom> Я же сказал Intel GMA 3600
 * SergeyIT на языке последнее время вертится - "Вы еще не все сломали? - Тогда мы идем к вам!"
<brainrom> И что?
<brainrom> Всплыла проблема- биос не видит флэшку однако во время первой установки - все ок
<SergeyIT> если проблемы множатся, пора сделать перерыв
<brainrom> Как ни странно рекавери кнопка умеет открывать груб
<brainrom> Ну все-таки как установить UDEB пакт?
<andrex> никак. устанавливать их нельзя, ибо они предназначены для сборки debian-installer
<brainrom> Почему-же они тогда зависимости для видеодрайвера?
<brainrom> Может-быть можно запустить установку, плюя на зависимости?
<brainrom> Получается у меня нет виртуального пакета xorg-video-abi-11, его предоставляемого xserver-xorg-core-udebи его зависимостей
<brainrom> Какой командой можно запустить установку .deb пакета насильно?
<andrex> dpkg -i
<andrex> тока потом ругнется апт что сломаные зависимотси и нифига делать не будет пока не сделаеш apt-get install -f
<brainrom> ошибка при обработке зависимостей
<andrex> ну можно ещё udeb пакет распаковать и рассувать все по папкам но эт не поможет) dpkg -c удебпакет, короче чет мне кажется ты систему криво поставил раз не установилось то что должно было ставитс при установке
<brainrom> Ставил как обычно, ничего не ковырял
<brainrom> Ща попоробую драйвер вручную засунуть
<brainrom> А если из файла control убрать эту зависимость
<brainrom> Распаковал драйвер туда насильно
<brainrom> как думаете - поможет?
<brainrom> по крайней мере она не упала
<brainrom> не помогло - попоробую выполнить команды постинсталла из пакета
<brainrom> как ни странно unity стало разворачиваться быстрее
<brainrom> фильмы лагают=====(
<Michael72> [Raiden]: после полного удаления Kubuntu по инструкции http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/pureubuntu GoldenDict стал запускаться
<artus> Michael72, я ж говорил кеды зло :D
<Michael72> Я KDE выбрал только из-за того, что там самая удобная настройка для раскладки клавиатуры, когда их три
<Michael72> Собственно говоря из-за такой вот мелочи
<Michael72> В Gnome тоже более менее удобная настройка по сравнению с LXDE, но там нет такой возможности, чтобы ограничить количество раскладок, переключаемых методом карусели
<_d4vid> артус гг
<SergeyIT> самое большое зло - это всякие хотелки
<brainrom> Видимо для моего нетбука знакомство с убунтой закончилось на всегда
<brainrom> =====(((
<andrex> недобуки зло
<brainrom> придется пользовать вин7  если завтра с утра не решу проблему
<SergeyIT> andrex, зло - зоопарк железа
<artus> brainrom, вот только давай без терористических угроз )
<brainrom> что? Где? Какие угрозы? Я констатирую факты
<andrex> SergeyIT, и это тоже
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Failed!
<brainrom> Можно все-таки установить драйвера на 13.04 или нельзя? Если можно то хотелось-бы узнать как точно. Если нельзя, то завтра он переводится под Win7
<baronos> sgfxi тебе в помощь
<brainrom> Он поможет с этой видюхой?
<baronos> какая видюх?
<brainrom> intel gma 3600
<baronos> аа, не тогда без скрипта.
<brainrom> а как тогда? нетбук покупался для просмотра фильмов
<baronos> установи android-x86
<brainrom> Тогда забывае про флэш
<brainrom> есть факт можно ли поставить на него cedarview
<brainrom> ели нет , то он перейдет под вин 7
<brainrom> Если можно на других версиях, то буду откатывать
<brainrom> cedarview-drm у меня стоит. их основного драйвера пробовал просто распаковать фалы - не помогло
<brainrom> что-же мне далать-то?
<brainrom> алло
<artus> дебиан ставить, че ж еще то
<[Raiden]> Michael72: Мои поздравления. А у артуса по ходу подсветка на слова кде и кубунту :)
<artus> судя по форуму бунтуру на визи проблем с ней нет, ну разве что если хочеш выводить на мониторку побольше то ток через hdmi
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/voting
<brainrom> пробую поставить vaapi драйвер
<brainrom> поставился ща будем смотреть что получилось
<artus> а ваапи тут вобще при чем?
<brainrom> для ускорения видео
<artus> дооо? у тя че, радеонка там ?
<artus> какое нафиг ускорение на интеле ?
<[Raiden]> в интелах это есть. ваапи как раз  архитектура интел
<[Raiden]> у радеона UVD
<artus> или оно и на интелах идеть? я как то упустил сию инфу , такшта зарание извиняюсь )
<[Raiden]> есть, но ускорение во флеше работает только на нвидиях с блобом
<[Raiden]> на сколько я знаю
<brainrom> аппаратное там заявлена поддержка 1080p
<artus> brainrom, у тя камушек какой?
<brainrom> вы про что? если то, что не отвечал это браузер подвис
<artus> я про проц
<artus> brainrom, есть живой кто?
<brainrom> Этот вот нет http://www.samsung.com/ru/consumer/computers-peripherals/notebooks/netbook/NP-N102S-B03RU-spec
<brainrom> Извините что долго не отвечал в маленьком окне лагов нет
<artus> у ти каакое  у тебя несчастье то ))
<ruhha> В общем поставил 10.04 - в восторге вообще))
<baronos> ruhha: solus os тебе в помощь, а некрофилией страдать плохо
<artus> ruhha, а от дебьяна выдилениями залил бы всю мониторку :D
<artus> *е
<ruhha> Некрофилия?)Поддержка кончилась неделю назад)
<brainrom> извините я отключаюсь
<artus> а вааще baronos нефиг расказывать рыбные места, пусть жуют )
<ruhha> artus,ставил 6 и 7,с дровами на ПК так и не разобрался,хотя там гном 3.4 - вполне юзабельный)
<baronos> artus: это точно))
<artus> ruhha, эмм, каакие нафиг дрова на пк? это тебе не венда )
<ruhha> ati x800
<ruhha> старейшая видюшка
<ruhha> для нее уже ничего и не найти:(
<artus> ruhha, внезапно, sgfxi
<ruhha> Не катит,пробовал
<ruhha> все равно 3d ускорение не работает
<artus> а че, проблема за 200р взять чето не такое стремное?
<ruhha> вообще не понял в чем дело
<artus> у меня вон gt440 бесплатно раздают, у тя штоль рыбных мест нет? :D
<[Raiden]> ссзб я считаю. На крайняк реально бу можно купить то что работает
<ruhha> Проблем нет,у меня есть и нормальный компутер,а этот со стремной видюхой стоит в зале и по hdmi подрублен к телеку
<ruhha> блюрейчики тянет,как ни странно оО
<artus> 6 штук 7950 валяетцо, ток я брезгую атишкой :D
<ruhha> Ну это еще добротный радеон,8 лет работает уже
<ruhha> и еще столько же думаю отпашет)
<artus> во, у тя на agp оно?
<[Raiden]> ещё 8 лет ссзб )
<artus> я б те загнал 7600 агпшную ))
<ruhha> ага,А hdmi я наверно через переходник буду юзать?:D
<ruhha> поймал сейчас ностальжи
<_d4vid> Рейден для тебя http://habrahabr.ru/post/179817/
<ruhha> выпиливание пульса и установка альсы
<ruhha> прям как в старые добрые:D
<[Raiden]> ) спс
<_d4vid> н.п.
<[Raiden]> _d4vid: протирка монитора ещё существенно убирает пыль ))
<_d4vid> хаха
<XuMuK> ку
<baronos> re
<_d4vid> Google Play выполнил требование Mail.ru удалить IM-клиенты Jasmine IM и Jimm Multi - Мейл.ру прошла практику у Яблошита)
<_d4vid> сами немогут оптимизироват клиент и другим не дают..
<tagezi> всем привет
<tagezi> [Raiden]: как у тебя с 21 ядром?
<[Raiden]> ну вроде ок, комп стал выключаться уже на 20
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cirglb1I8us - случайно попалось
<XuMuK>  
<_d4vid> Рейден образователно)
<[Raiden]> )
<_d4vid> коров жалко
<_d4vid> жест..
<[Raiden]> блин проблема, хотел синхронить инфу с мобилы в самсунговой программе, поставил в виртуалку с виндой расшарил там папку средсвами вбокса и она видна как сетевая
<[Raiden]> а  киес пишет укажите локальную
<_d4vid> оО
<_d4vid> синхранизация чего?
<_d4vid> *о
<_d4vid> инфа о чём?
<[Raiden]> фотки в основном и зап. книжка
<[Raiden]> не знаю как быть теперь )
<_d4vid> а алтернативы самсунгской проге?
<[Raiden]> а я не хочу ей альтернативу, попробую в вмвареплейере потом.
<[Raiden]> может там внешние папки иначе подрубаются
<_d4vid> убунту1 умеет синхронизироват контакты
<_d4vid> FolderSync Lite крутая фича под андроид)
<[Raiden]> ) ну может и посмотрю.
<[Raiden]> вообще я могу просто монтировать и запускать рсинк из скрипта.
<[Raiden]> но чего-то лень.
<_d4vid> ну или https://syncevolution.org
<baronos> а че, гугл не устраивает в плане синх контактов?
<tagezi> Он яндексом пользуется
<tagezi> он даже гугл диск непризнал.. хотя он для онлайн работы реально круче
<baronos> зайди на гмаил экспортируй контакты и потом импортируй куда надо
<_d4vid> Рейден вот хорошая веш https://wammu.eu/
<[Raiden]> baronos: я хочу синхронить  свой компутер с мобилой. А не с гуглом )
<[Raiden]> да не важно в общем. Короче подключение папок в вбоксе не всегда полезно
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fqe5ZcXJUHI
<_d4vid> ничего нового с 96 года на видео не увидел .. )
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aFUWzzn3rhk
<Sergey_IT> вечер
<_d4vid> посмотрите на рам.. линуксу и во сне  не снилос https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-6SpK--HFOcU/UUTLX643pkI/AAAAAAAAFEY/2NiOhd3VsOU/s800/289.png =)
<[Raiden]> _d4vid: я юзал вин95 на 16мб рам, куда ни плюнь всё было гуи и шуршало. Но что толку?
<[Raiden]> мне комфортней сча, с наполовину занятыми 4гб рам.
<_d4vid> =)
<_d4vid> когда я сидел за фрибсд играл в кваку3 со средней видяхой фпс было ошутимо болше.. чем на линуксах тогдашнего времени.. думаю также всё осталос)
<_d4vid> жал бсд с ати дровами не дружит как надо..
<_d4vid> скоро кде нужно будет 8 гб минимум  с её свистелками и перделками)
<_d4vid> аля вин8 ..
<_d4vid> тогда начнут и для кде клепат форки с минималными возможностями)
<_d4vid> чтоб поставит на 2гб рама..
<_d4vid> -для-
<He3HauKa> ураааааа   вчера боролся со звуком - никак!!!!!   сейчас поставил дебиан и всё работает .... при чём без пинков
<[Raiden]> Наш канал прям рожает дебианщиков каждый день
<[Raiden]> _d4vid: когда кде будет нужно 8гб, они будут стоить как сча 4 или два.
<tagezi> чото у меня кде всё меньше и меньше места занимает.. наверное сворачивается в подпространство ))
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> не помню сколько стоили в своё время 16мб, но помню что 128 покупал за 120$ , сча это как раз та сумма, на которую можно купить 8-16гб.
<tagezi> да я ещё пару виндовс сервер смогу на этом поднять и крутит ))) вместе с кде )
<tagezi> http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0512/h_1368387247_3294948_ec52d9695a.png
<tagezi> это по дефолту, только загрузившись
<only_you> у меня кубунта 200 мб кушает при запуске
<tagezi> ну это уже порезаная.. у меня чисто дефолтная загрузка.. и польностью я выжираю память только когда убунту с юнити в виртуалке запускаю )
<Nor8> 36 пользователей? 13.04 совсем так плох?  ))
<tagezi> если бы был плох, было меньше... )
<Nor8> tagezi: Куда меньше то для офф канала ))
<tagezi> просто его моло народу поставило, вот и не идут за поддержкой
<tagezi> Nor8: ну, через час тут останеться 20 человек, примерно )
<He3HauKa> надеюсь я кодировку не сбил?
<Nor8> He3HauKa: Что то непонятное написал
<He3HauKa> ok
<He3HauKa> it's koi8
<He3HauKa> thanks
<Nor8> He3HauKa: Шютка )))
<He3HauKa>  блеее
<Nor8> ))
<He3HauKa> так кодировка по каналам делится?
<He3HauKa> пока на дебиане тишина
<He3HauKa> там на кои 8
<tagezi> He3HauKa: у нас бор ругается когда ты не в уникоде
<tagezi> бот*
<_d4vid> может кому пригодится http://habrahabr.ru/post/159013/
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=36947  - 3.8.2 гном, пост в основном для Бароноса )
<[Raiden]> Nor8: с популярностью чатов как-то вообще плохо в русском секторе. И не только на канале убунты.
<[Raiden]> фиг знает почему.
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Ну как сказать...
<[Raiden]> вроде бы из экс ссср ещё умеют по-русски говорить. И народу должно быть не мало )
<Sergey_IT> не до IT народу
<Nor8>  [Raiden]:  Они новые версии перестанут штамповать, интересно? Не пора ли в перфект все заточить, а потом уж думать о новом?
<[Raiden]> ну, что-то там наверное и пофиксено, я не знаю ) Я вообще новость не посмотрел ещё, только заголовок )
<[Raiden]> Для меня понятен их путь и как новости ни крути, он тем же и останется
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Да пусть они идут, куда хотят, лишь бы не оставляли после себя сырых недоделок ))
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: И не выпускали такие же новые ))
<[Raiden]> пишут в сентябре на вейланде уже заработает. Это наверное хорошо, может кто-то возьмётся по случаю блобы писать  под него )
<Sergey_IT> и очередной виток новых де
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=36948 - вот ещё интересная новость. По легкости эти де наверное примерно равны.
<tagezi> очередной виток новых прослоек
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Сем этот вейланд хорош?
<Nor8> Чем*
<[Raiden]> чесно говоря я не знаю. Н ов теории должна как-то отрисовка всег оускориться.  В ксорге композит как-то  со стороны прикручен
<[Raiden]> это к программерам, я не в курсе )
<[Raiden]> легче он короче
<tagezi> там самый большой плюс что обрезали удалёнку )
<tagezi> и впринципе всё... и лёгким он будет лер через 20, когда все прослойки уберут, которые эмулируют иксы
<[Raiden]> гг
<Sergey_IT> то есть никогда
<tagezi> ну так это ваще всё переписывать.. а адаптация популярных де только началась
<[Raiden]> а тут ещё и мир...
<tagezi> кде вроде переписывается под него, может через пару лет закончат адаптацию
<[Raiden]> Я слышал каноникал написала патчи для кути для работы с мир. Но пока непонятно включат ли их в апстрим.
<tagezi> но есть ведь ещё куча прог которые на прямую к иксам обращались.. их то хрен кто перепишет.. и будут у нас стоять вайланд и куча прослоек-эмуляторов иксов )
<[Raiden]> мир труд марк ))
<tagezi> [Raiden]: они написали плагик для кутикреатора.. после чего мне захотелось его снести )
<tagezi> плагин*
<Sergey_IT> ну так консольные проги стоят, и Х-овые так же будут
<tagezi> ну, консольным прогам не нужны прокладки, они просто работают в обход иксов
<teddyp1cker> Nor8: вейланд хорош тем что грубо говоря выкидывает лишний слой между драйвером (в общем случае) и клиентской рендеринговой библиотекой (cairo/qt)
<teddyp1cker> скорее уменьшает прослойку
<tagezi> если они оставят гном в покое и начнут думать куда развивать свою юнити, то будет офигенная де
<tagezi> teddyp1cker: увидим )
<teddyp1cker> ну и код конечно иксовый это просто пипец
<[Raiden]> Я тоже так думаю. Если уж взялись , надо делать полноценный проект отдельный
<[Raiden]> И к тому же хрен знает что гномервы выкинут через год
<teddyp1cker> не весь но фундаментально он протух давно
<tagezi> teddyp1cker: на этом "пипец" двадцать лет всё работает )
<teddyp1cker> tagezi: в этом и проблема что терминалов и толстых серверов давно нет
<teddyp1cker> сетевая прозрачность не нужна в 99 из 100 случаях
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, у консоли тоже прослойка есть, нкюрсез
<teddyp1cker> Sergey_IT: выбрал что писать будешь?)
<tagezi> новую де )
<teddyp1cker> на ncurses
<[Raiden]> Я придумал что реально очень надо написать.
<teddyp1cker> c выводом через фреймбуфер
<[Raiden]> Есть такая тема qtcurve , под qt4 , 3 и гтк2 , надо её дописать что бы ещё покрывала гтк3 софт. Что бы экспортировала настрйоки для гтк3.
<Sergey_IT> свистелки (
<[Raiden]> вам половина кедоводов спасибо скажет, если вас никто не обгонит ))
<teddyp1cker> Raiden: ну чисто оформление это css и все
<[Raiden]> ну вот надо что бы презет темы экспортировался в цсс и картинки тоже
<[Raiden]> т.е. немного подправить гуи настройки темы и саму функцию экспорта намутить и всё в общем-то
<[Raiden]> в теории
<tagezi> [Raiden]: напиши ему тз
<tagezi> =)
<Sergey_IT> обломится, проще сам напишет всё
<[Raiden]> я не кодер )
<tagezi> а то эти в теории )) у меня на работе сейчас.. сижу скрипты ваяю для автоматизации.. мне тоже так же, в теории... я больше выясняю что нужно сделать, чем делаю )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: тз не кодеры пишут, а закасчики )
<teddyp1cker> Sergey_IT: ну если серьезно я бы хотел заметки с синхронизацией google keep
<teddyp1cker> Sergey_IT: аля gnotes
<[Raiden]> тз такое... Форкнуть это: http://kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=40492 , дописать поддержку гтк3 и сдать послезавтра мне.
<[Raiden]> ))
<tagezi> [Raiden]: тут всё уже есть, осталось собрать по вкусу http://qt-project.org/ ))
<[Raiden]> хаха
<Sergey_IT> нее, я полезное могу, а это не интересно
<teddyp1cker> если конечно они api открыли
<tagezi> насамом деле, давно бы уже освоил.. писал бы потихоньку... сначало простенькое, потом и потяжелее можно
<[Raiden]> А не из свистелок вроде нечего. Если только какой-нить универсальный синхронизатор андройда с компом )
<[Raiden]> почта, зап. книжка, аакаунты, смски, фотки...
<[Raiden]> и т.д.
<tagezi> мозг, желудок..
<teddyp1cker> Sergey_IT: баги тогда закрывай где-нибудь
<teddyp1cker> и новые приноси
<Sergey_IT> teddyp1cker, это тяжелая работа в чужом коде разбираться
<[Raiden]> Я уж ему предлагал.
<teddyp1cker> Sergey_IT: это основная работа)
<teddyp1cker> или разбирайся или пиши один
<[Raiden]> на кде орг напиши, может им надо  чего, может и на зарплату )
<tagezi> угу.. сейчас и код то пишут так... коменты местами есть, а местами вообще нет
<[Raiden]> или там, помогай марку клепать мир с юнити
<teddyp1cker> tagezi: ну вообще в идеале код должен самодокументрованным быть
<Sergey_IT> их нет, но местами случайно бывают )
<teddyp1cker> tagezi: а ньансы раскрываются тестами
<[Raiden]> МОжно ещё замутить qt  морду к дэдбифу , что бы её вид мог изменяться и что бы можно было базу подключить в виде модуля. Ну короче написать фубар.
<[Raiden]> )
<teddyp1cker> Sergey_IT: кстати вот насчет гнома - там все на vala валят, а он вкусный вроде
<teddyp1cker> никакого чистого C и эмуляции ООП в glib
<tagezi> teddyp1cker: если программка ни очем, то коменты и не нужны.. и так прочитать можно, а когда она большая и разбросаная по файлам, да ещё и хитро собранными классами, то без нормального комента не разберёшь... а Сергей правильно заметил, местами они есть,
<tagezi> случаются
<[Raiden]> http://www.mobile-review.com/sadm_files/2013_05_15_mobile_os.png
<teddyp1cker> tagezi: так и я об этом - не пиши сложных методов дели нормально называй не меняй в методах избегай side-effect
<tagezi> чо за бада?
<teddyp1cker> все есть у классиков - Макконел и тд
<tagezi> если бы все так писали
<teddyp1cker> тут в соседней компании на пхп пишут - но пишут серьезно и вообщем-то очень известное ecommerce решение
<teddyp1cker> так там свой линтер написан
<teddyp1cker> и большая вложенность классов и хитрость - сразу тикет и отклонения пула
<tagezi> ладно.. всем ночи
<teddyp1cker> Sergey_IT: русские физики же фрибсд выбирают?)
<_d4vid> слаку!
<teddyp1cker> _d4vid: русские ортодоксальные физики её выбирают
<_d4vid> гг
<Sergey_IT> teddyp1cker, у нас нет
<Sergey_IT> на вин почти все
<Sergey_IT> да нормальным физикам бумага и карандаш нужны только
<Sergey_IT> teddyp1cker, фри я пробовал, но для работы linux универсальнее, а юниксоные проги можно и в линуксе использовать
<teddyp1cker> Sergey_IT: я несерьезно, это ж мем какой-то)
<Sergey_IT> в каждой шутке... )
<teddyp1cker> а насчет карандаша - ну вот скажем  есть полно задачек типа краевых которые решаются приближенно
<teddyp1cker> и как правило сводится все к решению большой такой СЛАУ
<teddyp1cker> зачем такое решать руками?
<Sergey_IT> teddyp1cker, так и любую прогу по физике без карандаша никак - надо поведение уравнений проанализировать, а то численно насчитаешь неизвестно что
<[Raiden]> http://crypta.yandex.ru/  - смотрите какая хрень
<[Raiden]> Sergey_IT: А ты не хочеш ьсвистелки писать...
<teddyp1cker> э странно я на яндекс совсем не хожу
<teddyp1cker> как оно меня определяет?
<Sergey_IT> teddyp1cker, физик в проге никогда не будет без проверки вычитать, складывать, делить и умножать - везде можно потерять точность
<teddyp1cker> Sergey_IT:  про физику не скажу по моей прямой специальности нужно балансировать - либо моделить на уберкластере с точности до атома
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], я пишу обычно только полезное конкретному человеку, а не вообще
<teddyp1cker> либо терять точность но таки дать приемлимое решение
<[Raiden]> Красивая фотка, остальные тоже ничего http://lenta.ru/photo/2013/05/15/astana/#2
<Sergey_IT> teddyp1cker, при численном моделировании часто так - поиск оптимума
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], действительно хрень - нас на одном IP четверо
<teddyp1cker> наверное какие-нибудь куки оно ставит
<[Raiden]> Sergey_IT: ))
<teddyp1cker> и привязывает к поиску - ибо реально чушь так у меня хоть 100 человек за натом сидеть млжет
<Sergey_IT> вот на работе я один, там посмотрю, если не по прокси они посчитают - тогда будет для тысячи компов )
<Sergey_IT> бота вырубили
<Sergey_IT> и все ушли спать (
#ubuntu-ru 2013-05-17
<ruhha> Добре утро ребята:)
<andrex> ну привет
<ruhha> хоть кто нибудь не спит?)
<andrex> я несплю
<ruhha> Ура,тогда есть вопрос))
<ruhha> Где храняться ppd файлы у cups?
<ruhha> раньше были usr/share
<ruhha> сейчас не могу найти
<ruhha> все нашел,теперь она именно там,где я написал,а не  в cups)
<andrex> потдее /usr/local/share/ppd но там ничего и папи тож нет)
<ruhha> /usr/share/ppd
<ruhha> а раньше было /usr/share/cups/ppd
<andrex> sudo mkdir /usr/local/share/ppd
<andrex> sudo cp ppd/Kodak_ESP_C31x_Series.ppd /usr/local/share/ppd/
<andrex> судя по этому изк http://halcanary.org/vv/2012/06/16/1285/
<ruhha> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1582497&page=3
<ruhha> а тут в другом месте:)
<ruhha> но у меня правда 10.04
<ruhha> может в 12.04 что то изменилось
<ruhha> А еще вопрос,если знаешь)
<ruhha> есть значит /usr/local/share
<ruhha> а есть /usr/share
<ruhha> содержимое одинаковое
<ruhha> зачем две?)И из /local/ не завелся принтер,а из просто usr/share завелся)
<andrex> иногда бывает вобще в /etc/cups/drivers
<andrex> ток эт не в бубунте уже
<ruhha> да в бубунте даже между версиями отличаются директории)
<ruhha> что уж сравнивать с другими дистрами:)
<corehook> re
<UNIm95> Всем привет. возник вопрос. на файл принадлежащий root установлен suid bit. он перезагружает драйвера на wifi через rmmmod/modprobe.
<SergeyIT> утра
<UNIm95> однако при командах rmmod имя_драйвера происходит ругань на недостаточное количество прав.
<UNIm95> при sudo rmmod все ок.
<UNIm95> Вопрос почему?
<mdma> на файл принадлежащий root установлен suid bit - что это за файл
<mdma> скрипт?
<UNIm95> mdma:  да баш скрипт
<UNIm95> http://pastebin.com/Pb9idMfP
<UNIm95> Вот он сам
<mdma> я думаю суид бит игнорируется для скриптов
<mdma> я вроде как гугл со мной соглашается
<mdma> *и
<UNIm95>  mdma:  в том виде который я сейчас показал все работает
<UNIm95>  mdma: без sudo перед каждой командой нет
<mdma> я же тебе говорю, то что ты поставишь suid бит на скрипт, не значит что ты в этом скрипте можешь вписать любую команду и её сможет пользователь без прав рута
<mdma> suid бит не работает для скриптов в линуксе
<mdma> понятное дело что с судо у тебя что угодно заработает
<UNIm95> mdma:  пароль то не просит
<mdma> а в консоли sudo modprobe rtlwifi пароль просит?
<UNIm95> mdma: да. в скрипте ./skript.sh нет
<mdma> UNIm95: только что проверил у себя, суид бит для скрипта игнорируется, маунтить из-под юзера все равно не дал, если вставить судо, пароль просит
<mdma> что у тебя не так не знаю
<UNIm95> mdma: тогда как скрипт работает?
 * mdma разводит руками
<UNIm95> mdma покажи ls -lsha на скрипте
<mdma> 4,0K -rwsr-sr-x  1 root root   48 Май 17 11:37 test.sh
<UNIm95> mdma: убери suid с группы
<mdma> 4,0K -rwsr-xr-x  1 root root   32 Май 17 11:44 test.sh
<mdma> без изменений
<UNIm95> mdma: Какая версия дистра?
<mdma> UNIm95: Linux Mint 14 Nadia, это 12.10 убунта
<UNIm95> 12.04
<UNIm95> Может еще и в этом разница
<mdma> может у тебя с судо что-то наворочено )
<mdma> у меня в виртуалке 12.04 лубунта есть могу и там проверить
<UNIm95>  mdma: не уверен. вроде стандартная инсталляцияс xfce
<UNIm95> И при вызове рут-прог через консоль пароль просит
<SergeyIT> может в /etc/sudoers что
<iFalkorr> там есть чтото
<iFalkorr> а в чем дело?
<UNIm95> SergeyIT:к примеры?
<UNIm95> примеру*
<SergeyIT> не знаю, не лазил в него никогда (. Просто по мотивам проблем...
<UNIm95> SergeyIT: sudoers с инсталла не менялся
<SergeyIT> у людей было - свисток покупают, ставят, а потом судо пароль не спрашивает - при установке судоерз меняется
<iFalkorr> отечественные свистопрограммомодификаторы, чтоб их
<UNIm95> SergeyIT:  Что за свисток? 3g модем?
<SergeyIT> да
<SergeyIT> а сколько времени у тебя судо пароль помнит?
<mdma> странное дело, есть java приложение, если запускать его вручную в консоли "java -jar application.jar" приложение запускается и все работает нормально, тоже самое если создать bash скрипт с этой командой и выполнить его в консоли. Но если попытаться запустить этот же скрипт
<mdma> из файлового менеджера или через ярлык на столе, то java приложение грузит проц на 100%
<_d4vid> q
<mdma> да и само приложение при запуске даблкликом по jar-файлу грузит проц на 100
<SergeyIT> mdma, миме тайп не установлен наверно на jar
<He3HauKa> ×ÓÅÍ ÚÄÒÁÓÔÅ
<ubuntuhelp> He3HauKa! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<He3HauKa> ×ÓÅÍ ÚÄÒÁÓÔÅ
<ubuntuhelp> He3HauKa! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<He3HauKa>  всем здрасте
<He3HauKa> помогите решить проблему отображения flash
<He3HauKa>  ролики на  ёбоклассниках не могу посмотреть - а ютуб нормально
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ютуб на html5 вроде как давно
<He3HauKa> это я знаю
<He3HauKa> как мне завести одноклассники....  собака никак
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кормить пробовал?
<He3HauKa> что ж за напасть то такая
<He3HauKa>  самое смешное что на  планшете нексус 7  все ролики показывает
<He3HauKa> прям беда с линуксом
<JohnDoe_71Rus> таки там дроид а не убунта
<He3HauKa> таки у мну не убунта а дебиан
<He3HauKa> хотя яблоня от яблока
<JohnDoe_71Rus> офтопик детектед
<He3HauKa> ты про яблоки или старшего брата убунты?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> про все
<He3HauKa> понял
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а про флеш в гугл. все давно перетерто
<He3HauKa>  ну так  есть решение проблемы??? или просто  сидеть на окнах?
<He3HauKa> бяда
<SergeyIT> общаться в живую
<He3HauKa> жаль что в таком огромном сообществе не могут решить такую мизерную пролему
<JohnDoe_71Rus> 30 ников это огромное сообшество?
<He3HauKa> я имел ввиду в мире
<He3HauKa> или просто все держат 2 компа или две операционки?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> таки в мире давно придумали. и записали свои знания в гугол
<He3HauKa> смешно
<_d4vid> He3HauKa, опиши проблему .. начни с того какая система и какой броузер.
<He3HauKa> _d4vid   Debian 7 , chromium
<JohnDoe_71Rus> должно работать изкоробки
<_d4vid> He3HauKa, а ты пробывал флеш ролики проигрыват кроме что в одноклассниках и ютубе?
<He3HauKa>  щас попробую в vk
<_d4vid> He3HauKa, давай)
<He3HauKa>  неее   в vk   тож только ютуюские работают
<He3HauKa> ютубские
<SergeyIT> а в ФФ работает?
<_d4vid> He3HauKa, а систему как давно обновлял? может багфикси вышли..
<He3HauKa> вчера
<_d4vid> He3HauKa, короче пробуй с другим браузером..
<He3HauKa> iceweasle  таже хрень
<_d4vid> He3HauKa, видяха какая?
<He3HauKa> nvidia
<He3HauKa> видюха нормально работает
<_d4vid> He3HauKa, 1. удали .config/google-chrome/PepperFlash/ если не поможет  2. apt-get insta-- --reinstall flashplayer-nonfree 3. http://wiki.debian.org/ru/sgfxi
<_d4vid> *install
<_d4vid> He3HauKa, а пробывал на канале дебиан спросит?
<[Raiden]> _d4vid: да не усердсвуй особо. Для дебиан хватает ресурсов где можно спросить. Захочет - найдёт.
<_d4vid> Рейден .. )
<He3HauKa> хм   на дебиане  сидят тихари... они молчат как рыбы об лёд
<[Raiden]> на английском канале уже бы забанили , наверное
<_d4vid> гг
<_d4vid> He3HauKa, на последок http://wiki.debian.org/ru/FlashPlayer
<He3HauKa> сенькс
<_d4vid> ю велком)
<[Raiden]> He3HauKa: чего ты будешь делать с дебианом через год или два? Когда будут новые версии, а у тебя по прежнему будет "новый" седьмой дебиан?
<[Raiden]> Ах да, наверное полезешь создавать гибриды из тестинга и эксперементал, а потом полезешь сюда сппрашивать когда всё отвалится
<[Raiden]> )
<_d4vid> лол
<_d4vid> He3HauKa, советую http://debgen.simplylinux.ch/
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://www.ozon.ru/catalog/1153310/?typeapparel=1153428 :)
<_d4vid> ну и что?
<_d4vid> шотландцы всю жизн в юбках и ок)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> килтов то нет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и ножки не мужские
<_d4vid> :)
<_d4vid> может ето трансвеститы?
<[Raiden]> JohnDoe_71Rus: http://lenta.ru/news/2013/05/17/gas/ - в добавок к твоему линку
<_d4vid> озон знают как мужиков привлеч носит юбки)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: абалдеть
<_d4vid> грузия хочет в европу)
<[Raiden]> Ага, она туда ползёт раком.
<[Raiden]> в прочем оффтопик.
<_d4vid> и то в турции нормално проводят парады.. в анталии например в других городах незнаю думаю также. турция хочет в европу как собака за кошкой ^^
<_d4vid> но меркел не даст пока она у руля)
<[Raiden]> He3HauKa: а ты на кой8 переключался на бедиановском канале или вещал в утф8?
<[Raiden]> деб*
<_d4vid> всё правилно .. бредиан =)
<[Raiden]> Похоже эти парады обязательное условие.
<_d4vid> толерантност и либералия стоят в европе на первом месте)
<_d4vid> кто не за тот враг народа ^^
<[Raiden]> Грузинский патриарх и ещё 10к людей всё пофейлили.
<[Raiden]> ах да, давайте лучше про дебиан )
<_d4vid> ну да
<Michael72> Можете меня поздравить - даунгрэйд прошёл успешно
<JohnDoe_71Rus> поживи недельку, посмотри какие косяки вылезут
<Michael72> Т.е. ещё рано радоваться
<Michael72> Просто, основная проблема решилась через это - никак GoldenDict не хочет запускаться в 13.04, хоть убей
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а написать в поддержку голдендикта? может пофиксят
<SergeyIT> за это время язык можно было изучить
<Michael72> Дело в том, что эта ерунда только у меня одного
<Michael72> Хотя, написать, конечно напишу, но не верю, что кто-то сможет найти причину
<SergeyIT> карма така
<SergeyIT> я
<mdma> обновился только что Cinnamon, теперь окна с настройками оболочки не отображают ничего, пустота, нафиг такие обновления
<andrex> почему, нужно, теперь ты знаеш что нафиг ненадо было обновлятся)
<[Raiden]> mdma: Это нормально, когда форки появляются и студенты-копатели начинают перекапывать чужой гномовский код в попытке изменить чего-то
<[Raiden]> просто де, это не текстовый редактор  и не муз. плейер с кнопкой плей, тут лет 5 трудов надо
<SergeyIT> это форкокопатели
<_d4vid> свобода слова! http://lenta.ru/articles/2013/05/16/strongbox/ ^ (сорри оффтоп)
<_d4vid> http://ia108.odnoklassniki.ru/getImage?photoId=493222155589&photoType=0 гг
<mdma> [Raiden]: что самое интересное рядом в кабинете сидит человек который тоже юзает циннамон, просто добавив ппа в свою убунту, и он обновился в день выхода новой версии, а я ждал неделю появления новой корицы в официальных репах Минта
<[Raiden]> Ну блин
<mdma> в итоге у этого человека все ок, а у меня раскосячило
<[Raiden]> Минтовцы если чесно, надоели не меньше чем дебианщики.
<_d4vid> лол
<[Raiden]> У нас своих проблем вагон и вы ещё тут )
<SergeyIT> все надоели (
<mdma> только что попросил его проверить, у него тоже пустые окна вместо параметров отображаются )
<mdma> да ладно я же не спрашиваю как решить, так впечатлениями делюсь
<[Raiden]> Я могу рекомендовать кде или хфце или даже лхде. И ваши линуксы будут белые и пушистые.
<SergeyIT> и юнити
<[Raiden]> А всё остальное, если не умрёт, то года чере 3-5 можно будет посмотреть
<mdma> дома и так уже кде
<mdma> не сказать что прям у него все гладко
<[Raiden]> по крайней мере оно есть в убунте ,  и можно о проблемах почитать или написать
<[Raiden]> А что делать с вашим цинамоном?
<mdma> например падение обновлялки при изменении зеркал
<mdma> падает стабильно в 100% случаев
<mdma> хотя работе это и не мешает, настройки оно сохраняет )
<[Raiden]> да , у меня так же )
<[Raiden]> http://stomaster.livejournal.com/2947611.html
<mdma> и еще какая-то черная консоль вылазит, порождает её скринсейвер вроде, раздражает сильно
<[Raiden]> а такое я кажетяс не видел
<mdma> включил пк, пошел чай делать, пришел а на экране 6 черных окошек blkscr чето-там
<mdma> да там тикет есть на это дело, я свой тоже прикрепил
<[Raiden]> обновлялку муон можно заменить на apper , если сильно достаёт или багрепорт написать в конце концов, что правильно. А не прыгать как сайгак между дистрами.
<mdma> ну меня падение муона не достает обсолютно, тикет написан, точнее прикреплен к 100 других
<[Raiden]> Тот же Незнайка вместо лечения звука убежал на дебиан, но с таким подходом он и там долго не протянет.
<[Raiden]> )
<mdma> незнаю почему вместо а буква о подставилась в слово абсолютно
<mdma> да я и не прыгаю между дистрами, просто Минт на работе стоит, его там не трогаю ибо работаеь и ладно, а вот дома да, со скуки перешел на кеды
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Fail!
<brainrom> Здравствуйте, перестал грузиться нетбук и в рекавери и в обычном. А с USB не грузит
<SergeyIT> а раньше грузился с усб?
<Kyshtynbai> А пойду-ка я выпью пива.
<[Raiden]> сходи лучше до турника
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=36954 - видимо в след году мы уже сможем выбрать вейланд или х
<SergeyIT> или съезди на велосипеде
<[Raiden]> ...до турника
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> всем привет
<SergeyIT> ку
<[Raiden]> за 5 лет сделали ещё одну прослойку между приложением и иксами, успешный проект  - смешной комент про вейланд.
<[Raiden]> В общем-то он таким и будет являться много времени.
<tagezi> 22 ядро придетело.. чото они часто стали обновляться
<tagezi> д=л
<[Raiden]> tagezi: угу, и ченчлоги какие-то пустые. bump abi и всё
<tagezi> а ещё странно то что он не просит удалить старые ядра
<[Raiden]> не, это так всегда было в убунте.
<tagezi> обычно они скапливаються...
<tagezi> =)
<tagezi> я их потом autoremove вычищал
<[Raiden]> ну да. В опенсусе ест ьопция по этому поводу. А тут я не знаю.
<tagezi> лан.. ребут
<[Raiden]> руками чищу когда много набирается
<Michael72> Akonadi стал много жрать ресурсов. Что можно сделать?
<[Raiden]> жить с этим или выключить индексацию
<[Raiden]> Michael72: http://ubuntuku.org/16/how-to-disable-nepomuk-akonadi/
<[Raiden]> а что бы искать без индекса, можно доставить kfind
<SergeyIT> http://www.geoguessr.com/
<[Raiden]> в вин7 интересный индексатор. Функционал правда другой там, но инфу собирает как-то менее заметно.
<[Raiden]> не удивлюсь если мс долго ломали голову как сделать его таким
<tagezi> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Есть контакт.
<tagezi> непомук так и хулиганит.. странно... почему?
<artus> народ. автоконфигурилка ксорга на радеонах как?
<artus> рейден. выручай :)
<andrex> а она тама есть?
<[Raiden]> aticonfig --initial
<[Raiden]> ну или sudo X -configure :1
<[Raiden]> А потом руками по примеру файла
<[Raiden]> artus: дзынь
<andrex> ща оно там наконфишурит :D
<artus> аосле инитиала ацкий расколбас иксов((((
<artus> прибиваю конфиг на счет иритм чтоб вернуть картинку
<[Raiden]> !amd
<ubuntuhelp> Руководство установки драйвера для видеокарты AMD(ATI): http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/установка_драйвера_ati (eng): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI См так же: World of Warcraft с картами ATI: !ati-wow. Для 12.10 quantal(eng):http://goo.gl/F95yy
<[Raiden]> сделай что бы блоб был прописан и потом покажи  лог иксов и если загрузится  glxinfo |egrep 'direct |OpenGL'
<artus> мм. я с трубы пишу ))) система конфигурилась под одну карту. надыиь ешо 2 вписать, не лезут(
<baronos> artus: у меня демьян на ати заводится только после установки второй установки дров через скрипт. ну и нужен firmware :)
<artus> при инитиале в ксорг суетцо ток одна карта (((
<baronos> ааа, тебе кондер привезли :D
<_d4vid> артус две ати на борну?
<_d4vid> *-т
<_d4vid> <artus> aticonfig --adapter=all --initial
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=36952
<Sergey_IT> вечер
<andrex> ночер
<Sergey_IT> все спят?
<[Raiden]> да
<Sergey_IT> и ты тоже?
<Sergey_IT> ясно (
<tagezi> я бэсик учу )
<[Raiden]> Sergey_IT: что у тебя за привычка грусные смайлы рисовать?
<[Raiden]> иди сдлай чего-нить весёлое
<Sergey_IT> скучно (
<[Raiden]> )
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, изыди! Это не язык
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: язык не язык, а за это деньги платят...
<[Raiden]> а D не изучаете?
<tagezi> виндовс тоде не операционная система, но многие им пользуются )
<Sergey_IT> неа, С хватает
<[Raiden]> на 1 буковку дальше чем С , всётаки
<[Raiden]> )
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, VBA?
<tagezi> угу
<Sergey_IT> сочувствую, я 1 раз его посмотрел и сделал на дельфи на пару порядков быстрее код
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ну я надстройки к экселю пишу сейчас
<tagezi> можно и на с++ просто нафига дллки писать..
<Sergey_IT> скушно это
<teddyp1cker> Sergey_IT: все еще выбираешь что написать?
<teddyp1cker> и да - всех с пятницей!
<Sergey_IT> выбирать не из чего
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ну, опыта наберу будут интереснее проекты... мне тоже не нравиться это, но..
<tagezi> я вообще хочу заниматься моделированием экономимических процесов...
<Sergey_IT> благодаря vba я неплохо на работу устроился )
<Sergey_IT> написали программисты генератор отчетов на vba, 40 минут выборку делала, я сделал на дельфи - секунды работала
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: нужно просто было откомпилировать и в бинарнике запускать
<Sergey_IT> давно было - вин3.11
<tagezi> у них код в бинарнике на с++ и вба совпадают
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: тыбы ещё 6--ые вспомнил )
<tagezi> 60-ые*
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, бейсик не язык - а поделие гейтца
<Sergey_IT> попробуй на линукс перенести потом
<tagezi> джава тоже не язык, но на нём андройд написали ))
<Sergey_IT> ядро?
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: что ядро? )
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, ниша у джавы большая, а у басика только МС поделия
<tagezi> я надеюсь у гугла хватит мозгов не перерисывать яжро на джава ))
<Sergey_IT> у гугла мозгов нет )
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: да, но этим поделием пользуеться 70% мира, и во многих универах его учат за место с++
<tagezi> и я только одну книгу нашёл.. типа с++ интерфейсы доя эксель
<Sergey_IT> я не против, сам как-то для телевона прогу подправлял, но мне он не нравится, как и дотнет
<tagezi> мне вба тоже не нравиться.. я уже неделю плюю.. а ещё не нравиться, что у мс документация хреновая
<tagezi> они блин половину своего языка вообще не задокументировали
<Sergey_IT> да они скоро вба вообще забросят
<teddyp1cker> tagezi: никогда не путай оракловою jre c apache harmony (читай - dalvik)
<teddyp1cker> tagezi: гугловая и половины оптимизаций не имеет
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: они помоему в прошлом году очередной выпустили
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: немного упрощённая реализация языка программирования Visual Basic, встроенная в линейку продуктов Microsoft Office (включая версии для Mac OS), а также во многие другие программные пакеты, такие как AutoCAD, SolidWorks, CorelDRAW, WordPerfect и ESRI ArcGIS. VBA покрывает и расширяет
<tagezi> функциональность ранее использовавшихся специализированных макро-языков, таких как WordBasic.
<tagezi> ))
<Sergey_IT> изыди со своим басиком
<Sergey_IT> лучше бы паскаль развивали
<tagezi> ну, паскаль помоему ваще умер
<tagezi> =(
<Sergey_IT> убили его
<tagezi> ни платные ни свободные не развиваются
<Sergey_IT> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microsoft_Pascal
<Sergey_IT> проиграли и пошли на поводу билла, который знал только басик
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ну, вот тебе и проект.. развивай фрипаскаль )
<tagezi> там многое сделано.. самая большая замарочка в драйверах.. )
<Sergey_IT> я не системный программист
<tagezi> ты ваще не програмист, но это тебе не мешает ))
<Sergey_IT> ну кодить то могу )
<tagezi> да и дрова там не такие.. это просто библиотеки
<tagezi> нужно порты написать
<Sergey_IT> а кому это надо?
<Sergey_IT> умирает он
<Sergey_IT> я с алгола60 начинал - нет его
<Sergey_IT> синтаксис как у паскаля
<Sergey_IT> точнее - наоборот
<tagezi> ну, про qt тоже когда-то так говорили )
<Sergey_IT> qt - это не язык и умрет... как mfc
<tagezi> ну не скоро )))
<Sergey_IT> это как посмотреть )
<tagezi> я думаю лет 10 ещё проживёт, пока ты фрипаскаль не подымишь )
<Sergey_IT> я на mfc не успел и поработать, как его не стало )
<tagezi> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microsoft_Foundation_Classes
<tagezi> эм.. я не понял твоей последней фразы.. ты его удалил что ли? ))
<Sergey_IT> вместе с виндоуз )... я ее вообще не ставил считай
<[Raiden]> в ближайшем будушем точно не умрёт. И из-за количества поддерживаемых платформ в кути5,  будут и те кто будет учить и  спонсоры.
<[Raiden]> например для tizen уже есть
<[Raiden]> про андройд и так понятно
<[Raiden]> ну а дескопы само собой
<Sergey_IT> хотя год руководил командой пишущей на VS
<[Raiden]> тулкиты возможно дохнут быстрее чем языки, но это не тот случай.
<[Raiden]> )
<Sergey_IT> кто знает...
<[Raiden]> в ближайшие лет 5 можно не дергаться в этом плане. Жить будет. А вечног осча ничего нет.
<Sergey_IT> хорошо, что оно есть - удобно для индивидуального прог-писания )
<Sergey_IT> почти как дельфи
<[Raiden]> http://content.onliner.by/news/2013/05/default/3a179ee8c4a12c902579b0501a70a70a.jpg
<Sergey_IT> зачем иметь маленький телефон, когда можно иметь большое ухо
<Sergey_IT> шутка и журнала радио 50-х годов -зачем нужно иметь маленький приемник, когда можно иметь большой карман
<[Raiden]> http://egor-lavrentiev.livejournal.com/21217.html
<Sergey_IT> нет такого сервера
<[Raiden]> Sergey_IT: http://nnm.ru/blogs/korobkov-vo/za-chto-v-mire-cenyat-russkie-vertolety/
<Sergey_IT> я вообще удивляюсь, что у нас еще что-то делают
<tagezi> а почему их ми называют.. мересьев же, дожны быть МЕ-35 )
<Sergey_IT> кб миля
<tagezi> а
<tagezi> лан.. ночи
#ubuntu-ru 2013-05-18
<rus27> приветы,подскажите как установить команду move для терминала
<rus27> ам
<ruhha> ку ку:)
<andrex> rus27, mv
<tagezi> всем утра
<_d4vid> re
<_d4vid> алтернативе тимвиверу screenconnect.com
<tagezi> _
<tagezi> _d4vid: чо это такое?
<_d4vid> легалный троян)
<tagezi> управление удалёнными компами через сайт фиг знат кого? ))
<_d4vid> чего тебе скрыват?
<_d4vid> ты же скайпом ползуешся..
<_d4vid> :)
<_d4vid> и в чате тут сидиш который пишет логи..
<tagezi> ну, мне и удалённо не нужно управлять компами )
<_d4vid> тагези прога к проге принцип
<_d4vid> тебе кроме кед ничего ненужно)
<_d4vid> гг
<_d4vid> лан пойду поем..
<tagezi> _d4vid: ну, почему.. vba нужен ))
<tagezi> просто реально, дума у меня все компы в досягаемости, а на работе так не делают
<tagezi> дома*
<_d4vid> через внц?
<_d4vid> нафиг всё настраиват .. когда легче поставит подобный софт и не парится вообше)
<_d4vid> где на всех девайдах пашет
<_d4vid> я и с андроида смогу зайти помоч другу)
<_d4vid> *девайсах
<tagezi> угу, а если базу уведук с сайта, как часто бывает, то и бразильци и китайцы тоже будут заходить помогать твоему другу )
<_d4vid> какую базу?
<_d4vid> ты о чём?
<_d4vid> :)
<tagezi> о сайте..
<_d4vid> прога к проге
<_d4vid> причём тут сайт?
<tagezi> ну ты ссылку кидал, там же работа через сайт проходит..
<tagezi> или объясни мне тогда работу пасивного соединения, как ты через нат пройдёшь?
<tagezi> ну вот так всегда.. и слился, нет что бы объяснить дураку в чем он не прав.. лан
<_d4vid> короче ша пробую..
<_d4vid> подожди
<_d4vid> )
<_d4vid> короче ты ставиш клинент у себя поднимаеш..
<tagezi> да мне интереснее принцып.. )
<_d4vid> поднимается на порту 8070 админ панелка..
<_d4vid> вписиваеш ключик
<corehook> ребята подключил SATA диск через USB
<tagezi> если две машины сидят в сети по чемному апи, то они другдруга не видят, им нужен третий, кто будет активный
<corehook> как мне найти теперь его ?
<corehook> в устройствах
<tagezi> глазками?
<baronos> дисковую утилиту посмотри, там есть он? если да - примонтируй попробуй
<corehook> [ 6070.580399] scsi10 : usb-storage 1-1.2:1.0
<corehook> [ 6071.577893] scsi 10:0:0:0: Direct-Access     SPIF30x  USB2SATA Bridge  0132 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2
<corehook> [ 6071.578926] sd 10:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0
<corehook> [ 6071.583032] sd 10:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk
<corehook> sfb ?
<corehook> sdb*
<baronos> !paste > corehook
<ubuntuhelp> corehook, please see my private message
<corehook> Окей
<baronos> че в консоль то тянет, не проще в дисковой утилите поглядеть. или у тебя консоль? тогда sdb получается
<_d4vid> tagezi, у меня не получилос с панелю .. не грузится.. :( останус на тимвивере
<tagezi> _d4vid: чото не доделал просто, наверное )
<tagezi> нужно будет почитать повнимательнее, отнять у жены телефон и попробовать порулить компами с него )
<_d4vid> тагези вот https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dW7c-KQTovI
<_d4vid> у меня после Админки и пароля не грузица
<_d4vid> да пофиг..
<tagezi> _d4vid: а ключик откуда берёшь?
<_d4vid> ну там траил на сайте
<_d4vid> генератор после того как вбиваеш своё мыло
<tagezi> а типа если купить то безключа работает?
<_d4vid> ну покупат не обезателно
<tagezi> непонятен принцип работы, всё равно
<_d4vid> короче софт не моё..
<_d4vid> принцин поднимается админка у себя и ты можеш создават сессии и раздават ключи и инвыйты или линки по мейлу .. создават группы
<_d4vid> короче всё у тебя крутится на твоём компе и ты предоставляеш доступ к себе
<_d4vid> http://37.4.*.*:8040/Login
<_d4vid> и рутер настраиват ненадо)
<_d4vid> доступен с внешки
<Kyshtynbai> Пацаны, лор лежит?
<_d4vid> 2ip.ru too)
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai: да наверное
<andrex> !down | Kyshtynbai
<ubuntuhelp> Kyshtynbai: проверить лежит ли сайт можно на http://www.isup.me/
<tagezi> _d4vid: тоесть у него есть внешний сервак, не твой?
<_d4vid> tagezi, сервер поднимается у меня ип тоже мой ..
<tagezi> _d4vid: там на сайте написано, что он проходит через нат и брондмауэри их незачем перенастраивать... тоесть на одном конце должно быть активное соединение.. если ты с мобилки рулишь мобилкой, то получается что вы оба в пасивном соединении
<_d4vid> меня чего в тимвивере не устраивает .. так ето что он пашет через тракторный вайн
<_d4vid> тагези ну да через твой комп но ето не серверная част которую ты ставиш а клиент.
<_d4vid> мне кажется для болше узеров нужна лицензия..
<tagezi> тоесть там ещё и серверная часть?
<_d4vid> да они предлагают за денги
<tagezi> _d4vid: попроси серёгу, пусть напишить тебе под убунту, он сейчас мается от без делия
<tagezi> Sergey_IT ))
<_d4vid> что написат?
<_d4vid> гг
<andrex> ага на алголе
<tagezi> ну, на кути может же )
<tagezi> или на фрипаскале )
<_d4vid> на бейсеке
<andrex> на делфи
<_d4vid> я никогда не умел кодит
<_d4vid> не получалос..
<tagezi> у него бунту стоит, врятли на бесике и на дельфи он будет писать )
<andrex> а фжрух
<tagezi> чо?
<tagezi> _d4vid: тимвьювет тебе напишет, под линуху )
<tagezi> только он вредный.. видимо из-за погоды )
<andrex> ага когда рождалсо погода плохая была)
<_d4vid> пуст пишет тимвиверу могут и на работу взят если код будет грамотный)
<tagezi> его не возьмуи, ему за 60 уже
<_d4vid> как разных участников хакатронов
<_d4vid> дану?
<_d4vid> рашн-столлман детектед?
<andrex> типа того
<tagezi> да он и так прогет, и пишет дофига.. просто сейчас работы нет
<_d4vid> как я люблу узер агентики .. у меня в одноклассниках музыка запахала)))
<_d4vid> так ругалас на флешку гг
<_d4vid> музикбокс ихний
<_d4vid> вот гад в фф не хочет
<_d4vid> а в айроне нормул. ..
<_d4vid> хаха сафари запахал гг
<_d4vid> везде.
<tagezi> а чо сафари под линух нет?
<_d4vid> неа
<_d4vid> зачем он тут?
<tagezi> ну.. малоли.. я бы на месте мс и ие перенёс на линух, малоли кому бы понадобилось )
<_d4vid> ты что? ие под линукс?
<_d4vid> ужос
<_d4vid> да может и переведут толко под вайн.. швиндовс вирусы тут ненужны)
<_d4vid> пуст под вайн всё крутится и вирусы тоже..
<tagezi> товарещам веб-девелоперамприходиться с виндой сидеть что бы смотреть в браузерах сайты
<tagezi> ладно, паду я пожалуй
<_d4vid> тагези покеда..
<rus27> приветы
<_d4vid> кому охото побегат в новой ларе крофт под убунту? стучите мне в приват .. варез тут запрешён)
<_d4vid> короче подсказка: ннм клуб а далше юникс игры.. готовые бутылки для кроссовера никакой возни с вайном)
<_d4vid> метро и лару скачал.. побегал пашет на ура)
<_d4vid> ребята молодцы .. уважухи)
<aleksei`> всем ку
<andrex> @kernel
<ubuntuhelp> The latest stable kernel is 3.9.2; the latest snapshot of the stable kernel is unknown; the latest beta kernel is 3.10-rc1.
<tagezi> http://www.engadget.com/2013/05/16/google-glass-rooted-and-hacked-to-run-ubuntu-live-at-google-i-o/
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Fail!
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Ну понг, и что?
<tagezi> хм
<[Raiden]> http://img11.nnm.ru/f/1/a/2/d/6917e888c4a307ee9c65ab30895.jpg
<only_you> туда ему дорога
<tagezi> древняя картинка
<tagezi> сейчас уже docx )
<andrex> про doc это ещё актуально а вот бсод по другому выглядит)
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Fail!
<tagezi> baronos: страшно стало? )
<baronos> tagezi: да ппц, чуть не умер от страха. до сих пор коленки трясутся :)
<Michael72> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5677825/ - проблема: не настраивается пакет update-notifier-common
<tagezi> доча линух сломала.. как умудрилась не понятно ))
<[Raiden]> Michael72: rfrjuj-nj vjlekz gbnjyf yt[dfnftn
<[Raiden]> omg
<[Raiden]> с питоном что-то, нехватка модуля.
<Michael72> Я б его удалил, но ttf-mscorefonts-installer зависит от update-notifier-common (>= 0.119ubuntu2)
<[Raiden]> Michael72: попробуй поставь python3-urllib3
<[Raiden]> Michael72: ты можешь взять виндвоые шрифты и накидать их в ~/.fonts
<[Raiden]> а  ttf-mscorefonts-installer  снести тоже.
<[Raiden]> если надо
<Michael72> Ясно. Спасибо. Так и сделаю
<tagezi> test
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Failed!
<Sergey_IT> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Sergey_IT, Ну понг, и что?
<[Raiden]> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация: http://goo.gl/vDq8V или http://goo.gl/NWGM   Boot-Repair: http://goo.gl/jSQTY
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], чего с грубом не так?
<[Raiden]> не у меня
<[Raiden]> Я иногда репостю с бота с жабер
<Sergey_IT> секреты выдаешь? Засланец
<[Raiden]> угу.
<[Raiden]> там челвоек 30 и тут...
<[Raiden]> так и живём (с)
<[Raiden]> бб, у меня завтра не выходной
<tagezi> райден работает? )
<tagezi> ещё и по воскресениям? ))
<Sergey_IT> ударник )
<tagezi> ночи всем
#ubuntu-ru 2013-05-19
<tagezi> всем привет
<tagezi> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Failed!
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Понг.
<_d4vid> mva привет ты можеш попаст на руснет?
<Sergey_IT> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Sergey_IT, Есть контакт.
<_d4vid> привет всем
<_d4vid> тагези привет)
<_d4vid> ну что все пробуем тертю Мегейю?
<Kyshtynbai> Я лично пробую Хамовники венское, которое мне вчера привезли с пивзавода. Про мегею не знаю :) .
<_d4vid> гг
<_d4vid> Пивзавод .. круто)
<tagezi> не, я сижу TCP/IP зубрю и мановар слушаю )
<_d4vid> хы
<tagezi> кстати, утром в новостях проскочило ))) www.vimeo.com/64671839
<_d4vid> музон хороший.. а так.. )
<tagezi> ничего ты не понимаешь )) а так это ваще чума.. мне бы туда ))
<_d4vid> вот чему бы некоторым поучится http://www.adme.ru/vdohnovenie-919705/urok-radosti-zhizni-na-zapravke-497855
<tagezi> лучше гор могут быть только горы... (с)
<tagezi> лан, пойду погуляю..
<baronos> test
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Понг.
<aleksei`> всем ку
<tagezi> ку
<tagezi> http://vimeo.com/64939692 красава =))
<tagezi> [Raiden]: было что бы в консоле переставал таб работать?
<[Raiden]> вроде нет
<[Raiden]> это вообще врятли как-то относится к терминалу. Дописка по табу свойство шелла
<baronos> tagezi: это же кде, ты там рычаг найди таб в консоли :D
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> педально-рычажный ифейс , ага
<tagezi> тоесть нужно башь копать?
<tagezi> блин.. то работаю то не работаю... ((
<tagezi> чото я файл настроек баша не нахожу (
<[Raiden]> какой из )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: bashrc
<[Raiden]> если нету в хомпапке, скопируй из /etc/skel и точнка в названии имени...
<tagezi> ура ))) [Raiden]спасибо )
<[Raiden]> да незачто.
<tagezi> теперь можно опять потакать своей лени ))
<baronos> http://goo.gl/JDFLB
<tagezi> https://plus.google.com/u/0/103663043402569080349/posts/1UvG5rRw9Rt
<umren> tagezi: bash-completion
<umren> а
<umren> проблема решена
<umren> ок
<tagezi> umren: всёравно спасибо.. не знал )
<[Raiden]> zsh гляньте как-нить и как настроить  пару статей
<teddyp1cker> или oh-my-zsh поставить как я можно
<teddyp1cker> все ништяки из коробки естьэ
<tagezi> лан, всем ночи
<[Raiden]> http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.11_Feature_Plan
#ubuntu-ru 2014-05-12
<s0r0ka> ghbdtn
<s0r0ka> привет
<fx_> привет
<fx_> вопрос, у меня финд находит список файлов и отправляет их на мыло
<fx_> как отформатировать список перед отправкой
<fx_> мне надо добавить префикс к  каждому файлы
<fx_> файлу*
<fx_> вот и пиши по правилам сюда
<fx_> один фиг никого нет
<snql> find в убунту специфичный?
<snql> fx_: обратись на руснете на канал #linux там и народу больше и помогут быстрей
<fx_> snql спасибо
<fx_> справился
<fx_> printf помог)
<snql> fx_: ты на канал обратился?
<[Raiden]> http://forum.guns.ru/forums/icons/forum_pictures/004405/4405570.jpg
<[Raiden]> картинка в треде тент вс палатка
<[Raiden]> ваще про тент, но смысл такой )
<s0r0ka> )))))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и кто побеждает?
<SergeyIT> комары, наверное
<Leagnus> привет всем! в файле /etc/network/interfaces нужна строка "interface"?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Leagnus: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=58492.0
<fx_> snql не ман изучал
<fx_> [Raiden] где то есть подобная фотка с моей ногой в главной роли)
 * fx_ отличная была поездочка на жиг море
<snql> я эту ночь уснуть не мог
<snql> гадкий комар
<snql> не давал спать. неправильный какой то комар. вместо того чтобы напиться и свалить, он запускал свой агрегат и тут же улетал
<Leagnus> JohnDoe_71Rus: спасибо. не должна. карта включилась
<snql> задерганный рахит какой то
<Leagnus> значит, москитные сетки подорожают
<Leagnus> а где логин / пароль на ssh прописывать?
<SergeyIT> да где угодно, главное чтобы комары не увидели и под сетку не забрались
<Leagnus> нужно им протокол зрения отключить
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у них термонаведение
<[Raiden]> Leagnus: если используется нетвор менеджер, то в том файле ничего не должно быть кроме lo ифейса. А формат думаю найдешь или примеры на help.ubuntu.ru
<[Raiden]> к*
<Leagnus> дело в том, что нужно настроить доступ по ssh для Виртуалбоксовского Дебы 7.5
<[Raiden]> А.. ну да, если эмулировать  сетевуху , то может и надо донастроить.
<[Raiden]> в собщем смотря от настройки сети в вируталке
<Leagnus> прикол в том, что если я добавляю вирт-хост адаптер второй, к 1-ому, который в режиме DNS (для интернета), то после ребута 2-ой автоматом стартует, ip ему назначается из /etc/network/interfaces
<Leagnus> а вот инет пропадает
<Leagnus> т.е. на гостевой системе
<[Raiden]> ну да, если ты эмулируешь настоящую сеть, то и поступать надо по настоящему. Т.е. на реальной ос настроить нат\мост
<Leagnus> в смысле на хосте?
<[Raiden]> ну, в смысле не в виртуалке. мне слово хост ничего не говорит )
<[Raiden]> виртуалка второй комп, соотв надо пробросить туда инет. И возможно помимо ната , надо ещё днс прописать , в гостевой ос
<[Raiden]> Либ оменять параметры сети в вирт машине на другие.
<Leagnus> относительно вирт.машины хост - это где сам вирт. стоит а гостевая - это внутри виртмашины
<[Raiden]> там помимо ната и эмуляции сетевухи вроде ещё что-то было -  не помню. Убежал )
<[Raiden]> http://www.securitylab.ru/blog/personal/Business_without_danger/39811.php/story01.htm
<s0r0ka> народ хелп, срочна потребовалось записать avi ролик с екрана чем можно чтобы попроще было? с выбором активногоь окна?
<s0r0ka> RecordMyDesktop, ага пасип
<JohnDoe_71Rus> холст, масло, кисти :)
<s0r0ka> ))
<SergeyIT> и 10 лет учебы
<s0r0ka> есть тут кто по 3д графике?
<s0r0ka> реально ли из аркона конвертировать в блендер?)
<s0r0ka> гугл сказал что нереально(( печаль печальная
<tagezi> утра всем
<only_you> 16:27
<only_you> хорошее утро)
<SergeyIT> раннего
<[Raiden]> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация: http://goo.gl/vDq8V илиhttp://goo.gl/NWGM Boot-Repair: http://goo.gl/Jf9jfy
<tagezi> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=39756
<tagezi> уязвимость в ядре с открытым эксплойтом ) всем админам спокойной ночи =D
<tagezi> ток я чего-то не вижу обновлений ядра
#ubuntu-ru 2014-05-13
<s0r0ka> расрас
<s0r0ka> утра всем
<ffx_> ку
<ffx_> возможно ли смотреть hd video на откровенно слабенькой видяшке
<ffx_> GF7300
<[Raiden]> ffx_: на видеокартах такого класса можно, да. Легко потянет. Но она должна быть 8ххх или новее.
<[Raiden]> если процессор коре2 или новее, то это не особо нужно
<[Raiden]> или лучше 5хх+ , трёхзначная. Там декодирование расширено на 5-6 кодеков
<ffx_> [Raiden]  у меня стоит 7300 и проц атлон II x2 245
<ffx_> экран 1920*1080 и вот mkv лагает
<[Raiden]> Ну процессора должно хватать. А видеокарта тут непричем вообще. Такая только мпег2 умеет декодировать и то в винде.
<ffx_> в стандартном плеере рывки
<ffx_> в smplayer рассинхронизация звука с видео, если поставить пропуск кадров то тоже рывки появляются
<[Raiden]> а дрова правильно стоят? 3д работает?
<[Raiden]> ошибок нет?
<[Raiden]> В прочем, я не специалист. Вот точный ответ про декодирование и видеокарты от нвидии
<[Raiden]> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nvidia_PureVideo#Table_of_PureVideo_.28HD.29_GPUs
<[Raiden]> на остальное я не могу ответить
<ffx_> дрова на карту? да стоят, но все равно есть лаги например если окно перетаскивать
<SergeyIT> моя карточка самая крутая - 1-ая в списке )
<ffx_> SergeyIT GTX 860M?
<SergeyIT> NV44
<[Raiden]> 6\7ххх подерживию пуре видео , не HD , в винде установив хитырй мпег2 кодек, можно использовать. Но особого смысла нет.
<[Raiden]> ffx_: в смплейере попробуй пощелкать вывод выдео, может 1 из вариантов будет быстрей. И ещё попробуй поставить форк mplayer2 , может полегчает
<[Raiden]> или ухудшится )
<[Raiden]> ...живают*
<[Raiden]> ffx_: набери-ка glxinfo |egrep '^direct|OpenGL core'  , покажи что пишут )
<[Raiden]> Не должно сильно лагать. Всётаки 2-ядерный проц
<[Raiden]> или если у тебя юнити, попробуй что-то другое, например xfce или mate
<aves> Привет
<[Raiden]> может не так будет лагать
<aves> помогите плиз доковырялся я с грубом и файловыми системами я в панике само собой
<[Raiden]> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация: http://goo.gl/vDq8V илиhttp://goo.gl/NWGM Boot-Repair: http://goo.gl/Jf9jfy
<aves> это я уже все перепробовал
<aves> короче сделал все как в этом мануале все равно грузиться только Grub>
<aves> я оплачу ден знаками спасите только
<[Raiden]> способ с чрут обычно работает, из последнего линка.
 * [Raiden] убежал
<aves> да все перепробоваля никак вообще
<aves> там LVM
<[Raiden]> Хочешь - на форум напиши. Я только с мбр сталкивался и стандартной разбивкой.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> и мои потери данных я бы сказал были минимальны
<[Raiden]> так, всё, убег, дела.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> можешь попробовать http://www.supergrubdisk.org/super-grub2-disk/
<SergeyIT> aves, лучше на форум... и изложи, что сотворил
<ffx_> Error: unable to open display
<ffx_> эм
<ffx_> я к нему ща по ssh подключен
<ffx_> стоит да юнити
<SergeyIT> дисплей надо указать
<ffx_> я как будто знаю как он называетс
<ffx_> я
<ffx_> дисплей то посути сейчас выключен вообще
<SergeyIT> попробуй -display :0  или  :1 ...
<aves> Блин чувак JohnDoe_71Rus ты меня похоже спас
<ffx_> direct rendering: Yes
<ffx_> SergeyIT спасибо
<andrex|off> епаны свет
<Leagnus> aves: а dd-шной копии MBR точно нет?
<He3HauKa> !xmbc
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='xmbc'
<[Raiden]> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/the-fox-only-better/
<b00bl1ck> hey
<b00bl1ck> чмоки всем в этом чятике
<Sergey_IT> это что за чмо было (
<snql> а что было?(
<tagezi> кого только не занесёт к нам
<snql> tagezi: эгейгееей
<snql> а что было?)
<tagezi> snql: http://itmag.es/1FVgC
<snql> а, видел его давно
<snql> понятно
<Sergey_IT> и как оно выглядит?
#ubuntu-ru 2014-05-14
<[Green]> re
<s0r0ka> ку
<andrex> [Green]: дарофф
<[Green]> andrex: как оно?
<andrex> да норм)
<[Green]> в тут?
<andrex> угу
<andrex> а у мня не норм, я на работе(
<[Green]> я тока с работы))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не жрамши, не срамши и сразу в чат )
<andrex> эх поработаю еще минут 40 и упрусь
<fx_> ку
<JohnDoe_71Rus> 29 огнелис это какой то кошмар
<fx_> JohnDoe_71Rus хромофокс
<JohnDoe_71Rus> да кошмар. то лапы ломит, то хвост отваливается
<s0r0ka> хз норм работает
<fx_> хз) мне понравилось) я совсем недавно с хрома перепрыгнул, изза одной досадной ошибки
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вчера пока настроил как было, вечер почти убил. высота выпадающих меню просто добивает
<s0r0ka> хм, я вобще никакой разницы неувидел, как было раньше так и сейчас есть
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну значит ты не кастомизировал кнопки под себя
<s0r0ka> во народ пашел, сначало переделает что то патом ругаетсо что неработает
<JohnDoe_71Rus> перетасовать кнопки на панели это серьезная переделка кода?
<s0r0ka> это переделка шаблона
<s0r0ka> везде поумолчанию идет дефолтный шаблон
<s0r0ka> хотите старые плюшки переименовывайте шаблон и при обновлении ставте свой
<JohnDoe_71Rus> значит ты живешь на дефолтном шаблоне
<s0r0ka> я да
<s0r0ka> мне геморой с обновлениями некчему
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а как называется шаблон панелей и как подсунуть свой? через интерфейс
<s0r0ka> у меня клиентов куча, доделаеш им конфу патом один самый умные найдет кнопочку обновить и начинаетса обрыв телефона что неработает нихрина
<s0r0ka> вот это я хз
<JohnDoe_71Rus> s0r0ka: http://postimg.org/image/hbuvyxfp5/ сильно шаблон изуродован? не вкурсах почему кнопка "закрытые вкладки" то работает то неработает
<s0r0ka> Оо
<s0r0ka> это ты его так доделал или это стало так?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> это доделал. как мне удобно и привычно
<JohnDoe_71Rus> это форточки если что
<s0r0ka> на форточках есть машина с лисом там он сума сходит просто жесть, но юзера устраивает из глюков следующее через раз создает новую вкладку и вот как у тебя через раз закрывает вкладку, что там и почему я хз несматрел по причине что юзера все устраивает
<s0r0ka> если что машина на целероне 2.1 гиг оперативки
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не, вкладки закрываются нормально. кнопка со списком закрытых вкладок, справа от ABP неактивна. хотя уже с десяток закрыл
<s0r0ka> тамже стоят всякие графические редакторы и вроде все работает
<s0r0ka> как вариант проверить что на нее назначенно и правильно ли назначено
<JohnDoe_71Rus> правильно. вчера только работало. и сегодня тоже. а теперь не работает
<aleks_popov> Доброго времени суток. Не смог найти решения на просторах интернета, поэтому обращаюсь к вам.
<aleks_popov> Проблема в нестабильной работе вафли на ubuntu 14.04. причем данной проблемы не встречалось, до этого стояла ubuntu 12.04
<aleks_popov> Эсли можете помочь, напишите какие нужны вам сведенья
<andrex> ну как минимум логи и модель вафли
<s0r0ka> <JohnDoe_71Rus> ну все бывает)
<SergeyIT> aleks_popov, лучше на форуме тему создай - там народу больше (и подобное уже обсуждалось)
<s0r0ka> эмм, а хчат несможет сразу к 2 сетям подключитсо?))
<fx_> вчера кстати поставил xfce и стало возможно смотреть видео mkv =)
<fx_> ох уж этот unity
<SergeyIT> думаю - юнити здесь не причем
<tagezi> SergeyIT: думаю причем, я часто этот отзыв слышу: "поставил крысу и всё залетало" )
<tagezi> думаю у них там в компизе какие-то заморочки
<tagezi> fx_: а чо у тебя за карта?
<kyshtynbai> Ку. Хлопцы, а как дефолтный цвет директорий в терминале поменять? .bashrc же, по идее?
<fx_> tagezi gf7300
<tagezi> fx_: тода странно что у тебя в юнити тормозило...
<tagezi> у меня на интеле притормаживало раньше из-за слабого проца, впринципе оно почти у всех притормаживает, потому что видио карта никакая.. только офисе работать кое как может
<Timon_Crazy> кто занимался VASAT? понять не могу.Есть антена Спутниковая VSAT антенна 1,2 м. Prodelin 1132 + Приемопередатчик 2W VSAT Hughes Network System + есть терминал (модем) HughesNet HN7740S. что еще надо? слышал упоминание LNB (конвертер). его надо или нет ?
<s0r0ka> ктонибуть встречал подобие 3д модели в pdf формате? там крутить ее можно рассматривать со всех сторон?
<tagezi> s0r0ka: pdf?
<s0r0ka> tagezi да в pdf
<s0r0ka> написанно открывать адоб ридером не ниже такимто
<s0r0ka> он их и открывает а вот другие ридеры открывают а вращять недают(
<s0r0ka> могу скинуть такой файлик, там 3д модель дома, можно внутри сматреть снаружы со всех сторон
<s0r0ka> но адоб ридером(
<tagezi> да, нашёл инфу, многие редакторы не поддерживают
<tagezi> проприетарный формат
<s0r0ka> печаль
<tagezi> угу
<tagezi> http://forum.ascon.ru/index.php?topic=21396.0
<fx_> tagezi ну как то так
<fx_> проц атлон 2 х2
<fx_> сегодня поеду гляну http://www.avito.ru/orenburg/nastolnye_kompyutery/novyy_intel_core_i7_332735220 надеюсь там юнити не будет ллагать
<SergeyIT> будет
<fx_> SergeyIT а есть вообще конфиг чтоб не лагало?
<SergeyIT> у меня 2005 года комп, не жалуюсь
<SergeyIT> и 2003 есть
<tagezi> fx_: ну, по идее на твоём тод не должно лагать.. а Серёгу не слушай.. ему всё нравится..  особо побубить )
<tagezi> тоже*
<SergeyIT> tagezi, сам бубу... особенно на меня ))
<SergeyIT> а так - все зависит от задач
<tagezi> SergeyIT: ну да ты прав, я помню как собирал бюджетный комп на ВССиТ за 250 тыс. руб =)
<Arangart> Привет, ребят. не могу нагуглить простой вопрос. Подскажите. У меня чистый дебиан 7 с xfce4. автологин я сделал. как сделать автоподключение к wifi точке?
<SergeyIT> nm нормально подключает
<Arangart> что такое nm? можно полность название?
<SergeyIT> !nm
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='nm'
<SergeyIT> network manager
<Arangart> я подключался из консоли через wpa_supplicant.
<Arangart> Это nm?если да его можно настроить или нужно установить другой?
<Arangart> по сути, у меня подключение идет после прописывания пары команд в консоли. Можно ли сделать так, что бы они прописывались при загрузке пк?
<SergeyIT> не знаю ни дебиана, ни хфсе... попробуй прописать в /etc/rc.local , если такой есть
<tagezi> Arangart: а в чем проблема нагуглить то?
<tagezi> 250 раз описано как настроить вафлю из консоли
<tagezi> SergeyIT: там через интерфейс строится =)
<tagezi> и после этого вообще пофигу что у тебя за окна, работает даже в голой консольке )
<Arangart> поставил gnome nm, перезагрузился и все заработало
<tagezi> угу, поставил бы себе плазмойд-nm =)) строить мутантов, так по настоящему, что бы всем кругом тошно было =)
<SergeyIT> если это мобильный комп, то нм удобен
<vamadir> народ, чет я не понял в 14.04 как пользоваться nvidia-prime? установил выставил intel, а если мне надо только одну программу запустить под nvidia то как это? в оптимус и примус понятно, там просто ввести в консоле, а тут?
<NoOova> Всем привет
#ubuntu-ru 2014-05-15
<fx_> где посмотреть лог крона?
<s0r0ka> fx_ /var/log/syslog
<s0r0ka> fx_  не?
<kashel> народ доброе утро
<kashel> подскажите пожалуйста подскажите монитор для интернет трафика , желательно с GUI
<andrex> iptabless
<andrex> -s
<andrex> http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D0%BC%D0%BE%D0%BD%D0%B8%D1%82%D0%BE%D1%80%D0%B8%D0%BD%D0%B3_%D1%82%D1%80%D0%B0%D1%84%D0%B8%D0%BA%D0%B0
<kashel> спасибо
<kashel> andrex: спс
<Leagnus> http://blog.sibirix.ru/2014/04/25/comic-bugs/
<s0r0ka> чета лис стал тупить, непроходит авторизация ненаодном из сайтов
<snql> sudo apt-get purge firefox && sudo apt-get install google-chrome
<s0r0ka> )))
<s0r0ka> ))))))))))) псц нумлок выключен))))))))))
<SergeyIT> глобальный интернет-нумлок?
<s0r0ka> не на буке был выключен включил и вроде заворкало
<snql> все-равно удали )
<snql> на будущее)
<s0r0ka> snql нее) пусть стаит
<s0r0ka> непомню как но всетаки, как писать чтобы ненабирать ник? громка просьба несмеятсо)
<SergeyIT> чей ник и где?
<s0r0ka> ну вот чтобы мне тебе что то написать
<s0r0ka> и перед моим текстом автоматом подставился твой ник
<s0r0ka> вроде что то зажимать надобыло и тыкать на ник и он подставлялся
<SergeyIT> так от клиента зависит
<s0r0ka> хчат
<SergeyIT> не видел такого )
<s0r0ka> придетсо копипастить)
<s0r0ka> икс чат
<s0r0ka> xchat
<SergeyIT> в пидгине - s e TAB  и подставляет мой ник
<s0r0ka> щяс бу опыты ставить)
<s0r0ka> хотя не, опять ктонеть носом в правила ткнет
<s0r0ka> а то на работе скукатищя савсем занятцо нечем
<SergeyIT> это от лени...
<JohnDoe_71Rus> напиши драйвер
<s0r0ka> http://habrahabr.ru/post/222541/
<s0r0ka> не я кодить неумею)
<s0r0ka> вот 3д да могу, там видно получаемый результат, а набор букавак и цыфарак там я вабще ничего даже увидеть неуспеваю ка кмоск сразу взрываетса
<s0r0ka> Оо
<s0r0ka> К передаче звука через кость многие люди относятся до сих пор скептически.
<s0r0ka> http://habrahabr.ru/company/medgadgets/blog/222347/
<s0r0ka> с такими темпами инет пайдет через кость)
<SergeyIT> s0r0ka: так если делать нечего, научись программировать
<s0r0ka> SergeyIT я пробовал много много раз, html, php, jawa, C++, perl, rumba даже нарыл какуюто книгу по асэмблеру
<s0r0ka> со справочником или с учебником вроде что то получаетса, а вот без него уже ничего невыходит
<s0r0ka> там же у всех есть синтаксиси вот его я и непонимаю-незапоминаю
<s0r0ka> если в 3д более менее ясно что чтобы получить надо взять любой примитив и увеличить кол-во полигонов а дальше путем передвигания полигонов получаем то что хотели, то в кодинге такая схема непрокатывает
<s0r0ka> там надо понимать что и для чего делаетса и в какой последовательности
<s0r0ka> а я как бы нестарался немогу этого понять
<s0r0ka> плюс константы всякие ууууу уже моск кипит
<s0r0ka> меня щяс начальство прям заставляет изучать 1С
<s0r0ka> там вроде и по русски все
<s0r0ka> но такой дурдоом
<s0r0ka> со стороны все просто и элементарно, но нерастет
<SergeyIT> так научится можно только если решать конкретные задачи
<s0r0ka> тут да согласен
<s0r0ka> но пока я решу эту задачу ее уже быстрее решат)
<s0r0ka> или она проста станет неактуальной
<snql> ребятаа
<snql> а чего у меня время разное на винде и убунте (1 винт)
<snql> пояс часовой тот же, что я не учел
<snql> в кедах стоит минск, а разница на часа 4
<s0r0ka> дак выставии руками его
<s0r0ka> и отключи синхронизацию с инетом
<Anton2d> линкс ставит системные часы по UTC - винда с учетом поправок поясных.
<Anton2d> Можно и линух заставить также как винда делать.
<Anton2d> Как не помню.
<vamadir> tzdata
<SergeyIT> в /etc/default/rcS  -  UTC=no
<vamadir> народ меня видно?
<SergeyIT> нет
<vamadir> :) спасибо
<SergeyIT> теперь видно - диету смени
<vamadir> есть вопрос по 14.04. Там шас вместо bumblebee стоит nvidia-prime. Все вот хорошо только как сделать запуск только одного приложения под нвидия? А не всей системы? Хотелось бы как в bumblebee
<s0r0ka> )))
<vamadir> в Bumblebee просто "optirun приложение", а тут вся система на nvidia :( . Можно конечно пуржнуть прайма, и установить bumblebee. но может есть метод, как никак prime это типо круто, как пишут на просторах интернета
 * [Raiden] динозавр с 1 видеокартой.
<s0r0ka> хз у меня прайм невкакую неработал
<s0r0ka> [Raiden] с nvidia и intel тоже одна карта, чипа 2)
<[Raiden]> )
<s0r0ka> и куча гемора в довесок
<vamadir> :(
<vamadir> дисконекты
<vamadir> случаем ответа не было на мой вопрос?
<s0r0ka> не небыло
<vamadir> :(
<s0r0ka> ставь бамблби
<s0r0ka> vamadir тут был? http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=238645.0
<vamadir> уже постовил и потестил. Прикол в том что на моем ноуте в линуксе карточка лучше работает нежели в винде. Вот щас играл в доту без просадки fps, а в винде идет просадка при замесах
<s0r0ka> там вроде как описанно как отключить нвидию
<s0r0ka> в доте ник какой?)
<vamadir> <s0r0ka> спасибо за ссылку. А в доте vamadir. Но сейчас играю в хон. Картинка красивее :)
<s0r0ka> <vamadir> что за хон ссыль дай
<vamadir> <s0r0ka> http://www.heroesofnewerth.com/
<vamadir> <s0r0ka> только в РФ вроде как через гарену
<s0r0ka> ок пасип гляну
<vamadir> <s0r0ka> запуск клиента хона, с эмуляцией гарены. https://github.com/theli-ua/garenahon/  тут клиент.  и тут описашка как запускать на линуксе   ttp://support.garena.ru/index.php?/Knowledgebase/Article/View/54/0/gren-hon-n-mac-i-linux
<s0r0ka> vamadir http://heroesofnewerth.ru/ а я такую чтуку нашел
<vamadir> s0r0ka, тоже самое, только по русски. Но подробно не смотрел. Глянул только откуда клиенты тянутся.
<vamadir> s0r0ka, у меня с международным серваком пинг 400 поэтому играю на гарене, там 100
<tagezi> s0r0ka: если скучно, поучи математику )
<tagezi> программирование на 99% это математика, по сути
<tagezi> 1% лингвистики =D
<tagezi> test
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Fail!
<vamadir> о!
<tagezi> когда фины научаться варить интернет, весно всё у них отваливается (
<vamadir> господа программисты, порекомендуйте учебники по программированию на С++, С#, java
<vamadir> для новичка
<JohnDoe_71Rus> страуструп
<SergeyIT> да любые книжки, главное - задача
<tagezi> +1
<tagezi> и учебник по численным методам и дискретной математике
<tagezi> http://itmag.es/2z5Jj
<tagezi> как вышлядит диаграммка? )
<vamadir> шрифт не очень, сплывается в низу
<JohnDoe_71Rus> заставляет задуматься
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: ты ещё разбиение на дальнее и ближнее зарубежье не видел, вот там реально задумываешься.. ну не об этом реч.. нужен вид
<tagezi> vamadir: со шрифтами косяки, LO пытаюсться добыться максимальной совместимости с MS офисом, из-за этого косяти..
<s0r0ka> всем всего я дамой
<vamadir> кстати как там в рашке? что происходит? Ну кроме украины (не будем о грустном)
<tagezi> там бывает что всё красива и класно, букву одну поменял и вся страница поехала
<vamadir> tagezi а что опен офис?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> vamadir: строим чебурашку в закрытых городах
<s0r0ka> <vamadir> да как обычно солнце светит питички поют)
<tagezi> да опен офис не развиваеться совсем, они только новые фигни добавляют, а кактаковой разработки нет
<tagezi> ЛО сейчас поддерживаеться большинством сообщества и многими правительствами... сейчас вроде вылизывают проприетарные форматы, что бы было легче людям сваливать с мс
<vamadir> tagezi дак а что еще нужно, печатает, графики стороит. Ну и совместимость с МС
<JohnDoe_71Rus> с последним проблема
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: да не большая уже.. только в некоторых местах, так нормально всё открываеться
<tagezi> обратная совместимость страдает, но она по сути и не нужна =)
<tagezi> а вот с графиками бедабеда.. некоторые вещи сделать можно только через Ж)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> тут попал файлик, odt но сделаный в MS Office. даже не знаю кто виноват, конвертер MS или кривые руки пользователя
<tagezi> да мс почти не поддерживает odt.. они всё никак не могут нанять человека который умеет читать
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://www.filedropper.com/20140326- линк на архив как есть
<vamadir> tagezi конечно кривые руки пользователя. нет чтоб сразу все в опен офисе делать, а так взяли эти руки и  поставили МС
<vamadir> ))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> LO 4.2.2 его открыл, какая то из ранних сборок висла
<vamadir> так посмотрел что у меня стоит. Аказывается 4.2.3.3
<JohnDoe_71Rus> 4.2.4 вышел
<vamadir> дак как появится в официальных апдейтах так сам и обновится :) зачем спешить?
<tagezi> хм.. у меня окрываеться, чуть подвисает из-за количества рисунков, но открываеться..
<tagezi> руки пользователю нужно потрывать по самые колени
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вот я тоже не знаю нахрена на первой странице куча рисунков.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> причем они не из текста уехали. они сами по себе
<vamadir> :) у меня мама так  раньше фотки скидывала. не знала что можно в архив засунуть
<JohnDoe_71Rus> то ли конвертер глюкнул при сохранении
<tagezi> окуляр открывает более менее читабельно
<tagezi> хотя руки всёравно нужно поотрывать..
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Но делалось это изначально на MS, в свойствах шаблон Нормал.дот
<vamadir> народ, кто нить помнит как называется эмулятор cisco  для создания сетей?
<tagezi> я помню к то помнит, так пойдёт?
<vamadir> все,вспомнил . Packet Tracert
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=39778
<archi>  /msg nickserv info Archi
<[Raiden]> http://lenta.ru/news/2014/05/14/rus/
<IchEsseDichAuf> наконец можно будет зимой ходить без шапки
<andrex> нуну
<andrex> это пущай нашим расскажут когда зима еще в мае идет)
<andrex> года 3 назад такого небыло в апреле уже все таило
<[Raiden]> В мск зимы вообще небыло , может месяц.
<[Raiden]> И я впервые в поход съездил в апреле.
<[Raiden]> обычно на майские начиналось )
<Sergey_IT> Почему наконец? У меня жена всегда без шапки ходит
<andrex> она поди свою лтрастила)
<Sergey_IT> andrex, нет, не удается отрастить
#ubuntu-ru 2014-05-16
<Timon_Crazy> Пользователи Synology есть ? не могу найти годный (рабочий) хост (host) файл для nnm-club.me. на http://www.synoboost.com/ есть конечно, но там версия не обновлялась. также интересует хост для ресурса lostfilm.tv
<s0r0ka> -
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://www.donothingfor2minutes.com/ =)
<andrex> типа позалипайте 2 минуты
<andrex> а потом еще позалипате
<JohnDoe_71Rus> типа расслабься
<s0r0ka> ))
<tagezi> http://www.muktware.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/linux_terminal.jpg
<SergeyIT> компутер починил, во!
<andrex> о_О
<SergeyIT> а чтой то у тебя с глазами? )
<andrex> а оин замерз просто)
<SergeyIT> ааа )
<SergeyIT> andrex, щас с глазами еще хуже будет... это был МК56
<andrex> -_-
<andrex> вот нафиг он ему нужен был, барахло такое)
<[Raiden]> и не говори.
<[Raiden]> У него наверное ещё есть коллекция старых носков.
<[Raiden]> как бы так сделать... есть софт от кенон под винду, он копирует фотки с фотика на комп с определенной структурой папок , год/меся/день-месяц-год и т.д.
<[Raiden]> как бы снимать с девайса фотографии в лине, в ту же папку и с той же структурой?
<[Raiden]> и ещё по mpt
<[Raiden]> mtp
<tagezi> [Raiden]: был же в кде систематизатор фоток
<[Raiden]> дигикам пишет что камера не поддерживается, а гвенвью имеет слабые настройки по структуре папок
<Sergey_IT> райденом назывался
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ну, у меня они на фотику уже по дате систематизируются, я из тупо копирую
<tagezi> так что я пас, тогда )
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: зачем тебе мк56?
<Sergey_IT> люблю когда все работает )
<[Raiden]> у меня нет задачи систематизировать просто по дате. У меня задача разложить как я выше описал
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ну я не про то что он работает или нет.. я про то "Зачем он тебе вообще?" )
<tagezi> тогда нужно начинать со степени )
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, а почему нет - посчитать что быстрее можно, чем на компе
<tagezi> чем на компе?
<Sergey_IT> ага
<tagezi> что ты там считаешь, таблицу умножения? )
<Sergey_IT> ну да )
<tagezi> альт + ф2 и калькулятор включен, сиди считай )
<Sergey_IT> это же сколько кнопок нажать надо )
<Sergey_IT> и комп может быть занят
<tagezi> счеты тогда - подсчет без нажимания кнопок, и точно не будут заняты )
<Sergey_IT> на счетах не умею (
<tagezi> забыл небось как )
<Sergey_IT> и не знал
<Sergey_IT> вот лог. линейка и Брадиса - этим владел
<tagezi> ну лог. линейка да.. класная была штука.. у меня жена на неё с таким удивлением смотрела.. она их уже не застала в широком пользовании )
<tagezi> но счеты круче.. мы в них в машинки играли =)
<Sergey_IT> это экономистам надо... я же технарь
<Sergey_IT> машинки сами делали )
<tagezi> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=39789
<tagezi> лол )
<tagezi> вообще за штуку баксов моглибы и оконную систему сделать
<Sergey_IT> зачем, пиши в файл и открывай любимым редактором, разумно
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: о, я даже не заметил что она только из текстовых ыорматов может видирать )) ваще полный лол
<tagezi> чисто тролинг линуксойдов )
<Sergey_IT> ты уверен? А смысл тогда?
<tagezi> а фиг его знает ))) может автоматизация.. но тогда это при помощи баша можно сделать
#ubuntu-ru 2014-05-17
<kashel> всем привет
<kashel> народ подскажите аналог knemo для unity
<fx_> hi
<fx_> че значит network service discovery disabled
<fx_> как переводится  я знаю
<Alex_orl> Добрый день может кто подскажет . Как буферу обмена clipit запретить копировать пароли из keepass
<Sergey_IT> Alex_orl, саиое простое - не использовать кипас
<Sergey_IT> м
<Alex_orl> нет так не пойдет , где прочитать про регуоярные выражения что бы таким образом исключить
<Sergey_IT> там, где светлее - в гугле (здесь только темные силы)
<Timon_Crazy> Пользователи Synology - есть ли у кого Host файл (рабочий) для nnm-club.me ?
<[Raiden]> http://img11.nnm.me/7/b/a/d/1/5a58d06af781caa2b7d0f930ee7.jpg
<Leagnus> *CRAZY*
<NoOova> Всем привет!
<tagezi> Leagnus: ты чо?
<NoOova> Ребят не  знаете че за фигня? Почему то система начинает периодически тормозить, если запустить какую-нибудь игрушку.
<tagezi> NoOova: убунту?
<NoOova> угу
<tagezi> ну вот поэтом и тормозит
<NoOova> ну это и на винде проявлялось
<NoOova> так же точно
<tagezi> тогда в железе или в игре дуло )
<tagezi> дело*
<NoOova> мне кажется что это какая-то интеловская технология против перегрева
<NoOova> раз в секунду fps падает в 2 раза
<tagezi> угу, называеться "сдравству, дед мороз" )
<NoOova> потом восстанавливается и снова падает
<NoOova> Кстати. хочу поделиться впечатлениями от bcache
<NoOova> у меня в ноуте ссд на 20 гб стоит
<tagezi> вообще, кто тебя надоумил на интеле в игры играть?
<NoOova> я его под кэш включил
<NoOova> теперь все очень шустро работает
<NoOova> http://bcache.evilpiepirate.org/
<NoOova> правда установка всего этого нетривиальная, но разобраться можно за вечер
<NoOova> tagezi: а почему бы нет? я старую игрушку запускаю, какого фига современный проц не может её нормально держать
<tagezi> потомучто система изменилась.. теперь система жрут в пять раз больше чем твоя игрушка, и выжерает весь твой фпс
<tagezi> сколько у тебя была фпс? 40-60?
<Leagnus> 2-каналка RAM работает? демоны нужно поотключать
<NoOova> Там стабильно 99. потом падает до 30, потом снова 99, потом снова 30
<NoOova> и так раз в секунду
<tagezi> 30 на интеле это норма
<NoOova> надо попробовать на холоде поиграать...
<tagezi> такчто разуйся.. вот когда до 15 будет падать, тогда можно писать в интел )
<tagezi> в пасьянс 95 года)
<NoOova> Leagnus: про каналы не знаю. там встроенная память, не планками, а прямо на плате
<Leagnus> а на одно ядро игра навешана, или распределена по ядрам?
<NoOova> вероятно на одно, т.к. это CS 1.6
<NoOova> когда она писалась, еще небыло массовых многоядерных процессоров :)
<Sergey_IT> NoOova, ты экстрасенс - это же с твоим пульсом синхронно - копай в эту сторону
<NoOova> :)
<tagezi> у интела с многими ядрами при работе только на одно ядро проц не перегреваеться
<NoOova> Так. может мне как-то отключить 3 других ядра?
<NoOova> ну или хотябы отключить HT
<tagezi> перегрев начинаеться когда общая загрузка больше 70%
<tagezi> до 50 всё нормально пашет, даже с одной планкой
<Sergey_IT> отключи всё - кнопкой
<Sergey_IT> а видео какое?
<NoOova> Встроенное, процессов I5 3317U, Ivy bridge
<Sergey_IT> может видео это - на свободных дровах - glxgears: nvidia  шестеренки где-то раз в секунду дергаются; intel - менее заметно когда на весь экран, но тоже есть
<NoOova> не могу glzgears подергать нормально
<NoOova> в обыном режиме стоит вертикальная синхронизация
<NoOova> glxgears и крутится с 60fps
<Sergey_IT> так я сейчас и смотрел с синхронизацией на интел gma3150
<NoOova> у тебя нетбук чтоли?
<Sergey_IT> ага
<NoOova> У меня тоже есть, eeepc 1005
<Sergey_IT> выкини - мой круче )
<NoOova> :) Если так вообще можно сказать про нетбук
<Sergey_IT> а почему нет? У меня ssd 256Гб, к примеру, остальное еще круче )
<NoOova> А матрица какая?
<NoOova> 1024 на 600?)))))
<Sergey_IT> ну да, и хватает )
<NoOova> Конечно, в консоли сидеть в самый раз!
<Sergey_IT> а что такое консоль? :(
<Sergey_IT> я на диване, в кресле обычно сижу
<NoOova> Не знаю, гугл считает, что консоль это вот это http://www.stulmag.ru/files/things/915_big.jpg
<Sergey_IT> а вики считает, что сейчас и GUI - консоль http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9A%D0%BE%D0%BD%D1%81%D0%BE%D0%BB%D1%8C
<NoOova> Могу предположить, что консоль это: con - что то связанное с экраном и sole или solo - типа одна
<NoOova> например главная панель
<NoOova> или главный жкран
<Sergey_IT> консолью назывались и телетайпы
#ubuntu-ru 2014-05-18
<shenmue> тест
<ubuntuhelp> shenmue, Понг понг понг...
<shenmue> ес
<stasdizzi> empathy не работает "Автоматически соединяться при запуске"
<stasdizzi> каждый раз запускаю вручную
<markmx> други, подсобите, как седом открыть файл и добавить вначале строку  именем файла и в конце? необязательно с именем файла, просто добавить вначале файла и в конце определенные троки?
<Sergey_IT> по-простому сделай, не? Переименовываешь файл, в новый файл вставляешь имя, далее пишешь переименованный и в конце строку...
<kashel> всем привет
<tagezi> test
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Fail!
<andrex> мертво чет...
<tagezi> да всегда мертво
<andrex> и 40 ботов на канале )
<andrex> все тагезю сломали
<Sergey_IT> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Sergey_IT, Понг.
<Sergey_IT> markmx: написал скрипт?
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Понг.
<Sergey_IT> скучно? Да и жара (
<snql> норм
<Sergey_IT> что норм? Завтра 30 C°
<Sergey_IT> вон, тагези перегревается и вываливается
<Sergey_IT> tagezi:  чего прыгаешь?
<snql> Sergey_IT: норм
<snql> шорты надень, майку, купи минералку
<tagezi> эт чо за фигня?
<tagezi> о_О
<[Raiden]> нужна ли юбка на палатке , вот в чем вопрос. Сча понаделали кучу можедей где тент даже до земли не достаёт
<[Raiden]> Всёравн опро убунту молчите
<[Raiden]> моделей*
<andrex> а фз, я в палатках, также как в мыслях тараканов разбераюсь)
<andrex> тагезя ломацо хватит)
<andrex> tagezi:  ты че пьяный седня чтоли? :)
<tagezi> да я его вообще не рогаю.. я пирожки пеку
<tagezi> подошёл, а он такое втворяет
<andrex> quassel заквасил)
<tagezi> у неё вин7 стоит, она ещё не пожаловалась
<tagezi> оно меня бесить начинает (
<andrex> tagezi: дак у тя клиент сам за себя говорит)
<andrex> квасиль)
<tagezi> пишу я, вот пока писал он сам вышел
<tagezi> так, я потом через веб морду зайду
<tagezi> всем довстречи
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], а зачем тебе палатка?
<[Raiden]> В лес ездить. По московской области и соседним.
<Sergey_IT> на машине?
<[Raiden]> 50на50
<[Raiden]> не всегда
<Sergey_IT> помню, тент до земли удобен, когда долго стоишь на одном месте
<tagezi> хм.. вроде всё работает
<tagezi> ч каждым выпуском, я всё меньше и меньше понимаю это поделие космонавта... ощущение, что магнитные бури и гороскоп влияют намного больше чем знание системы =)
<Sergey_IT> это из-за того, что ты в финке
<tagezi> не, я думаю что что-то натворили с дровами на вайфай.. вот они переодически и проглючивают
<tagezi> может првда память накрываеться в ноуте, но тогда б скорее всё висло просто намертно, а не выпендривалось бы так
<Sergey_IT> щасс проверю
<Sergey_IT> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Sergey_IT, Ну понг, и что?
<Sergey_IT> на вайфай перешел, посмотрю
<[Raiden]> tagezi: А ты вроде немного турист? Палатка есть?
<[Raiden]> С битой памятью не всегда виснет намертво и не всегда одинаково, обычно.
<[Raiden]> Я помню у меня была битая, считаеш ьсумму имиджа двд и всё время разная )
<[Raiden]> но комп мог работать часами, перед тем как всё заглючит
<tagezi> [Raiden]: да, есть
<teddyp1cker> я нарвался на http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2217724 в 14.04
<[Raiden]> tagezi: а есть ли на ней юбка или... Стоит ли покупать без ) Ну т.е. ветрозащитный кусок тента...
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ну у меня первом собраном компе была ноненем, она тест со второго раза проходила, приходилось перезапускать каждый раз комп,
<tagezi> [Raiden]: юбка летом только конденсат будет собирать
<tagezi> это приблуда для зимы, и высокогорных походов
<[Raiden]> tagezi: некотоыре пишут что так теплее, другие пишут что с ней душно )
<tagezi> я себе нашил в своё время юбку спецом для зимы, летом в дождь можно было плавать на байде в палатке )
<[Raiden]> не знаешь ког ослушать
<tagezi> юбка нужна в том случае если у тебя холодно и ветренно, тоесть стоит стабильный минус.. для лета палатка должна проветриватся, что бы меньше было конденсата
<[Raiden]> ок, спасибо
<tagezi> по моему опыту с +15 можно вообще просто тент натягивать над собой, и ходить без палатки, мы с женой так пол страны как-то прогли )
<tagezi> прошли ))
<[Raiden]> +15 ночью ты имееш в виду?
<tagezi> угу
<tagezi> иначе спальник нужно потеплее )
<tagezi> хотя некоторым и +20 холодно
<tagezi> ладно, потопал я спать... до завтра всем, завтра посмотрим насколько вайфай тупит
<[Raiden]> если бы всегда было +15
<[Raiden]> лучше бы земля была плоской и имела в нашей полосе стабильыне +15 ночью ))
<Sergey_IT> во, вылетел
<Sergey_IT> но у меня только видимых точек вокруг 17 штук (
#ubuntu-ru 2015-05-11
<Aldebaran> Есть кто из NBN ?
<Aldebaran> [08:40:14] <Antares> по nmap ктонить может подсказать?
<Aldebaran> [08:40:32] <Antares> умеет ли он ftp на анонимность проверять?
<Aldebaran> https://vk.com/govgirl
<tagezi> утра
<brestows> Народ кто нить юзает postfix ? есть пару вопросов
<tagezi> вечера
<Sergey_IT> раннего
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ты знаешь магазин в питере с радиозапчастями?
<Sergey_IT> в инете ищу... был давно в  чип и дип (дорогой), микроника (из этих http://gderadiodetali.ru/magaziny-radiodetaley/radiodetali-spb)
<Sergey_IT> экзотику в инете находил
<Sergey_IT> а что тебе надо?
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: да я некоторые вещи в инете нахожу, но их в финку не возят
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: нашёл московскую контору, которая готова по почте присылать, но у них от 500 рублей + даставка
<Sergey_IT> а что такое экзотическое?
<tagezi> ну например транзистор tip120g
<tagezi> их нужно всего 2 штуки, но их извесные мне магазины не продают
<tagezi> и ON Semiconductor ихи не поставляет в финку
<Sergey_IT> http://eicom.ru/catalogue/Discrete_Semiconductor_Products/Transistors_-_Single_and_Bipolar_Junction/TIP120G/
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: так они работают только с юр. лицами и от 3000 тысяч )
<tagezi> это я вчера первым нашёл )
<tagezi> у них, да, много что есть
<tagezi> я почти всё что нужно нашёл.. но нужно искать через кого покупать
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: http://www.taydaelectronics.com/
<Sergey_IT> так напиши, может и можно купить, мы так покупали
<tagezi> сомневаюсь что они мне на 200 рублей сопротивлений и транзисторов отсыпят )
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: ещё раз привет ))
<Sergey_IT> http://spb.electronshik.ru/card/tip120g8212on-semiconductor-f1126498
<tagezi> с мазано мне посылать не хотят.. всё что выбрал, сказали "иди в пень " даже за деньги "неа" )
<tagezi> амазона*
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: от них за 13 дней долетело
<Sergey_IT> ой, москва
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: посмотрю
<tagezi> я не знал что так тяжело купить что хочешь, даже если готов сорить деньгами
<JohnDoe_71Rus> если готов сорить, купить очень просто
<tagezi> да вот нифига
<tagezi> некоторые просто запариваться не хотят..
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: прям как ты хотел http://store.arduino.cc/product/MK00641
<Sergey_IT> http://www.elitan.ru/index/spb.html
<JohnDoe_71Rus> JohnDoe_71Rus: http://store.arduino.cc/product/K000012 дорого за кусок картона и пласмаску
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: не, я хотел такое http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003P2UOCO/ref=ox_sc_act_title_6?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER
<tagezi> в идеале длиннее ящики и с перегородками
<tagezi> но таких не делают, покране мере не нашёл
<tagezi> у меня жена похожее в карауте нашла, на оно стоилобы 150 евра.. и такоеже не удобное
<tagezi> чую люди не только из за дешивизны на ебэй уходят ))
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: кстати, а двойные и тройные таймеры нафига нужны?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> что бы разные события фиксировать
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: тоесть это как 2 в одном?
<tagezi> но у них поему-то напряжение больше, ну у тех что я находил, нокрайне мере
<tagezi> NE555 4,5 работает, а NE556 на 60 уже
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, чего собираешь?
<tagezi> пока хтел помигать диодами, жена робота хочет, а вообще пытаюсь научиться, чтобы потом нормально магнитолу собрать
<tagezi> и вообще, я пока не собираю, я пока купить пытаюсь дитали, для того чтобы начать собирать ))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> для помигать диодами у тебя все есть, TI лаунчер
<Sergey_IT> так собирай из того что рядом купить можно
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: рядом, это в питере ))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: рядом это через 2-3 улицы от дома. как стивы в гараже аппл собирали по твоему
<tagezi> не знаю.. в Лапперанте я не нашёл магазинов
<tagezi> шить, вязать, валять, пожалуйста, а радиолюбители неа.. я попрошу жену в универе пошукать, может есть клуб, они подскажут, не заказывают же они всё с ебэя
<Sergey_IT> переезжай в Питер )
<tagezi> http://myrobot.ru/wiki/index.php?n=Projects.BeamIRradar
<tagezi> =)))
<Sergey_IT> это твой?
<r1za4> я так понял он сам не стенки реагирует
<tagezi> не, это не мой, это другой чел сделал
<tagezi> но прикольно, маленький простой, и почти умный )) акумы его подвели
<tagezi> r1za4: я так понимаю он видит отраженный свет красного диода и риагирует на это
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, кто-то здесь на канале года 3 назад был, занимался похожим, даже кино выкладывал
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: да кино это не очень интересно, если потом сам не пытаешься сделать
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, это по молодости интересно... я последнюю поделку лет в 25 сделал
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: я ле в 9, наверное, последний раз делал, если не считать вязания и резьбы по дереву )
<Sergey_IT> в 9 мы чего только не делали, игрушек то не было (
#ubuntu-ru 2015-05-12
<r1za4> hi all
<tagezi> утра
<r1za4> чуваки, кто в курсе что за хрень, когда софт на github помечен как .gitignore?
<r1za4> где теперь его взять?
<UNIm95> .gitignore это те пакеты/библиотеки/прочее которе не надо синхронизировать
<r1za4> UNIm95: вот я крпимеру снес сисетму и мне нужна софтина, я как обычно хоп: git cloen https:/github/tools - захожу в папку а там пусто только README и есть папки скрытые и как мне запустить программу?
<r1za4> clone*
<UNIm95> В гите только исходниуи
<UNIm95> исходники*
<UNIm95> компилировать потом надо на машине
<r1za4> да, но тут  даже файлов нету которые компилить нужно
<UNIm95> r1za4: Время нет.
<UNIm95> r1za4: Время нет.
<SergeyIT> 36+36 = 72 .. + 72 = 144 - неправильный ip
<Guest42254> добрый день. подскажите пожалуйста, обновился до 15.04 . пояилась проблема с правами, теперь каждый раз при подключении устройства, смене раскладки выключении или перезагрузке, монтировании запрашивает пароль
<Guest42254> в какую сторону копать
<SergeyIT> в обратную
<Guest42254> вам надо работать в тех поддержке
<Guest42254> как раз навыков хватает
<BRodriguez> пароль на смену раскладки..
<Guest42254> угу.. печаль
<|rapidsp|> а мы в поддержке и работаем. вы в надежных руках :)
<Guest42254> есть мысли?
<Guest42254> кстати кто нибудь занимался портированием ubuntu touch?
<BRodriguez> я не знаю, что это может быть, но попробовал бы 2 варианта: 1) сделать sudo chown -R user:user /home/user/ (под user подразумевается текущий логин)
<BRodriguez> 2) создать другого пользователя и пожить в нем
<SergeyIT> техподдержка... ставлю крышку, закручиваю винты и можно домой
<Guest59967> на всякий случай оставлю решение с правами здесь.
<Guest59967> отредактировал файл : /etc/polkit-1/localauthority.conf.d
<Guest59967> добавил имя пользователя и все заработало
<Guest59967> ушел спать .. час ночи
<Sergey_IT> !me
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Вы можете найти мой моск тут http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi Как меня использовать? просто напишите: ![утилита_linux] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так.
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<tagezi> познего
#ubuntu-ru 2015-05-13
<r1za4> утра!--yo --че-кого? yaep!
<Aldebaran> У кого юбунта?
<Aldebaran> помогите с сервисами
<|rapidsp|> вызвать демона?
<Aldebaran> как отключить сервисы, убрирать и добавлять их в автозагрузку? Делал вот этой прогой но половина сервисов опять запустилась при рестарте. http://i.imgur.com/KMnJWjh.png
<r1za4> и тишина..
<red_shuhardt> Всем лучи добра!
<red_shuhardt> Что то я не могу понять, вот система с  LXDE. Вроде оконный менеджер OpenBox, по логике, за оформление окон отвечает именно он. Но на деле, цвета окон и шрифты модерируются какими то другими модулями. Как настроить цвет фона в окнах, панелей, шрифтов в LXDE?
<Guest94488> здрасьте
<Guest94488> может кто помочь подключить кмаил к гугловскому акку с двойной аутентификацией
<Guest94488> я уже и резервный код пробывал
<Guest94488> но дальше окна где выбор настроек и ввод  данных учетки не идет
<Aldebaran> может браузертупит?
<Guest94488> я имел ввиду подключить к проге Kmail
<Guest94488> где там браузер то
<Guest94488> кстати, дистр чистый и проапдейтеный
<Rusix> Здоров всем, кто в курсе как жесткие диски востанавливают
<Rusix> есть диск 250 Гиг на него не одна система не устанавливается если использовать его из системы копировать на него файлы то очень медленно все это происходит
<Rusix> диск бывает пропадает после перезагрузки появляется
<Rusix> было время работал хорошо
<Rusix> форматирование не помогает
<Rusix> имеется в виду что после полного форматирования так же некоректно работает
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ты каналом не ошибся?
<Rusix> ubuntu не на диске крутится ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> убунту программа. тебе к железячникам надо
<Rusix> если не можешь дать ответа не значит что человек каналом ошибся, тут не только о дисках тут о чем только не говорили помню ну и что ? где ты был
<Rusix> еще раз повторю программма как ты называешь ее где крутится в воздухе ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> любая программа крутиться в оперативной памяти, кешах и регистрах процессора
<JohnDoe_71Rus> на жестких дисках программы спят пока не понадобятся
<Rusix> с тобой пустой разговор тогда, спи
<JohnDoe_71Rus> модель диска в гугол и краткое описание. возможно болячка известная
<Rusix> я гуглил, чего там только не предлогают и в основном виндовые ответы а у меня ubuntu
<Rusix> по работе с дисками проги предлогают на виндовс
<Rusix> мне это не катит
<Rusix> да и вообще я просто спосил, может просто кто в курсе а так я лично понимаю что ему кердык и онесу на свалку его
<JohnDoe_71Rus> если не страшно, открутить плату найти подобные контакты  http://electron55.ru/images/stories/site/storage/Seagate%20Barracuda%207200.7%2040%20Gbytes%20ST340014A/DSCN3596-800.jpg и протереть их ластиком.
<Rusix> не не страшнол
<JohnDoe_71Rus> на новых винтах их перестали лудить, окисляются от времени
<Rusix> ну что же , вариантов всеравно нет ща откручу, я просто думал не в миханической части дело а так кто его знает ща почищю
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а тут и не механника, электроника
<Rusix> я образно
<Rusix> железо
<Rusix> кстати контактычерные
<SergeyIT> бывает обороты диска плавают
<Rusix> я тут почистил контакты что человек дал скрин как на схеме, осталось проверить  но сейчас немогу перезагрузить надо у меня процессы заняты
<Rusix> контакты были темные
<Rusix> незнаю может поможет
<Rusix> кстати на счет на новых перестали лудить то тут я не согласен, я был в магазине как то диски смотрел там контаты вообще позолоченные были причем на полном серьезе
<Rusix> там конечно же микро напыление но всё же
<serega527> Добрый день, друзья! Мне нужен совет. Я изучаю маршрутизацию в unix системах. Ситуация такова: между друмя серверами проложен vpn туннель, с помощью openvpn, сеть 132.1.1.0. На первом сервере, это роутер (Openwrt) локальная сеть 192.168.8.0. На втором сервере (Ubuntu 14.04) сеть
<serega527>  192.168.1.0. Туннель успешно проброшен. С сервера под убунтой вижу сеть openwrt. Но из 192.168.8.1 не могу попасть в 192.168.1.0. Что мне делать? Прошу имено направить. а не готовое решение. Спасибо!
<serega527> тест
<ubuntuhelp> serega527, Failed!
<Rusix> есть вопросик, как изменить текст с жирного в простой текст в трее
<aleksei`> вечера
<Rusix> или если кто знает где находится расположение кофига панели - трей
<_d4vid> акиямка ты с хромбука?
<akiyamka> неа, с сони-бука) а что?
<_d4vid> ок
<akiyamka> ааа- я понимать почему ты так поудмал )
<_d4vid> клиент твой он вед хромовский .. так вот мне показалос что с хромбука)
<akiyamka> ребят а что за ерунда на форуме убунты, я зарегатся хотел, а мне загадки загадывают
<_d4vid> гг
<akiyamka> да ещё и ответы не принимают, чувствую себя тупым, загуглил ответы - все верно отгыдваю
<_d4vid> наверное новый метод борбы с ботами)
<akiyamka> все равно пишет что неверный ответ
<akiyamka> кто там зареган напишите админам чтоб потестили-то, а то лажа какая-то
<_d4vid> может пробел там где ненадо
<akiyamka> да я тоже так думал, и с пробелами и без них, и разными регистрами пробовал, дошло уже до транслита
<tagezi> akiyamka: старайся больше
<akiyamka> Latex-ом только не пробовал, хмм...
<_d4vid> =)
<tagezi> сейчас от ботом и от тролей защита, если хочешь то зпрегишься
<tagezi> покрайне мере все кто жаловался, в итоге смогли
<_d4vid> акиямка давай даные зарегаю тебя
<akiyamka> да ладно, мне бандикамом видео снять чтоб вы мне поверили что форма глючит?)
<tagezi> не поверят ))
<tagezi> у них сайт повис на 2 суток, так они и в это не верили )
<akiyamka> тяжелый случай )
<akiyamka> ладно, может вы мне без форума поможете. Ситуация типичная - обновился я с дуру до 15.04
<tagezi> иди на форум )
<akiyamka> Сразу так ) у меня тут такая началась пляска с раскладкой
<tagezi> нефиг было обновляться для пре-альфы )
<tagezi> всё что не лтс - всё глючное хуже некуда
<akiyamka> ну если не считать багованого Ibus
<akiyamka> а ну и это неопознаная ошибка о которой я отправляю отчет при каждом включении компа
<akiyamka> так вроде все оки
<akiyamka> даж стим стал!
<aleksei`> самое главное стим )))
<akiyamka> ^.^
<_d4vid> :)
<aleksei`> игры зло!!!
<tagezi> akiyamka: тут народа с 15.04 уже наприходило, все жалуются на что-нибудь.. кто на клаву, кто на сеть, кто на видео
<akiyamka> Не, но это показатель для меня. Пробовали когда-нибудь на Open-suse стим поставить ?)
<tagezi> опенсуся очень стабильныя система, хоть и тормазнутая слегка, так что не нужно тут.. если стим не умеет пилить - это их траблы
<akiyamka> ниче ни имею, суся классная. Если гном не ставить
<tagezi> гном вечде г )
<tagezi> онли кде, кде фреве )
<tagezi> фореве*
<aleksei`> гном классик - сила
<aleksei`> ненадо тут ...
<akiyamka> только 3ий гном, только хардкор
<tagezi> угу, сила не гном, а гномовод.. это как штанга и штангист.. купи штангу стань штангистом, нет денег поставь гном, стань силычем )
<aleksei`> )))
<akiyamka> =)
<tagezi> если гном, то лучше из консоли не вылазить, всё раза 4 быстрее будет
<akiyamka> что-то есть, да
<aleksei`> так если из консоли не вылазить - то пофиг какая де, разве не так? )
<akiyamka> заметил - если не ставить нвидиа дравишки и работать на опен-желе то гном литае в 15 убунте
<tagezi> да, именно по этому я сижу на кде.. тут консоль всегда под рукой )
<akiyamka> я вот сейчас помучаю гнома, и буду пробовать папиросу поставить. Есть тут счастливчики с богатым опытом?
<tagezi> вообще, дельфин - это вещь, реальная вещь.. сам кде так себе, но как только я прочухал фишки дельфина, я понял что ничего удобнее ещё не видел
<aleksei`> да всё это лирика, выбор де индивидуален для каждого
<tagezi> да
<tagezi> akiyamka: ставь ratpoison. быстрая, стабильная, удобная
<aleksei`> сижу вот на юнити с 12 лтски и не парюсь ))
<akiyamka> Thunar мне как-то тоже понарвился
<akiyamka> не хуже дельфина
<akiyamka> tagezi, я дизайнер мне главное чтоб красивая)
<tagezi> aleksei`: я юнити слез на 13.04, понял что комп жалко
<tagezi> akiyamka: красоты сам настоишь, там просто, пару команд с флагами... и всё )
<aleksei`> tagezi, прожорливая стала юнити чтоль?
<tagezi> aleksei`: ну у меня кеды быстрее летают
<akiyamka> tagezi, как то у меня с арчем не клеиться
<akiyamka> там комьюнити какое-то злое
<tagezi> правда яплей не развешиваю.. мне главное функционал а не красата
<tagezi> соплей*
<aleksei`> tagezi, ну кеды это да, при достойном запиле летают, согласен
<akiyamka> пропиарю дистр лини, имхо самый красивый http://papyros.io/
<tagezi> да у меня пости всё из коробки, я только мордашку сменил, чтобы глаз не резало по ночам
<aleksei`> чтоль кеды вточить себе ...
<tagezi> akiyamka: ему всего пол года от силы.. что за балгенос?
<akiyamka> таки да, всего пол года, но если запилят это будет шедевр
<akiyamka> а что за балгенос?
<aleksei`> папирус ...
<aleksei`> tagezi, plasma-desktop кеды фулл?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> разве хромобуки выглядят не так как будет выглядеть папирус?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://www.androidauthority.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/02/VMChromiumOS.png материл дезигн
<Aldebaran> Помогите пожалуйста добавить сетевой интерфейс в VMware http://pastebin.com/8CTZ2Qkn
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<tagezi> познего
<aleksei`> спать пора уже
<akiyamka> JohnDoe_71Rus, имеено так и будут
<akiyamka> с недавних пор материал дизайн гугла считается каноничным
<akiyamka> т.к. на сегодняшний день в полной мере МатДиз реализовали только на хромной-же оське
<akiyamka> которая, как известно, годиться разве-что фильм помотреть да книжку почитать.
<akiyamka> кому-то пришла идея, запилить всю эту красотень да на нормальной оси
<akiyamka> линя вообще всегда оч сильно страдала в сфере юзабилити (и страдает)
<akiyamka> а тут юзабили хромоси + возможности лини = Profit
<tagezi> линь никогда не страдал юзабилити, узабилити страдали мозги пользователей
<akiyamka> интуитивно понятный интерфейс это не линя
<tagezi> де сейчас немерено и так, удобных скоросных.. а теперь ещё начали клепать для недоучек безмозглых
<akiyamka> да ладно, почему сразу недоучек. Софт должен делаться для человека а не наоборот
<tagezi> интуитивнопонятный интерфейс - это интерфейс в котором нет логики, и пользоваться им могут только Эльфы 80+ с прокачаной интой
<JohnDoe_71Rus> akiyamka: гном 2 интуитивно непонятный был?
<akiyamka> честно не могу сказать, я с гнома второго начал познание лини в принципе, меня тогда всего ломало)
<akiyamka> ну ладно, я не любли приводить в пример мак ось, но таки в плен понятности они пример
<akiyamka> *люблю
<akiyamka> *в плане понятности
<akiyamka> кто не верит, попросите бабушку сменить рингтон и сделать заметку на андроиде и на яблокофоне
<akiyamka> гугл близко подобрались в своем материал-дизайне к такому уровню интеграции как у эпла, где-то даже переплюнули
<tagezi> да, я помню.. когда нужно было раздать инет с яфона, жена постоянно меня звала, ну, очень понятный интерфей блин )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> плоский интерфейс мало что имеет общего с юзабилити. юзабилити это расположение самих элементов, а как они выглядят дело десятое
<akiyamka> ну материал дизайн как раз-таки и гвоорит о том как распологать
<akiyamka> там гайдов по рисованию иконок нету
<JohnDoe_71Rus> материал дизайн это плоские заливки вместо "объемных" кнопок
<akiyamka> это все равно что сказать, что эпл-дизайн это фиолетово-розовые градиенты
<tagezi> яблочные оси юзабельны только для блондинок и школоты
<tagezi> когда что-то серьёзнее нужно провернуть, то они такиеже как и линь, пока консоль не поднял, нифига не сделать
<akiyamka> ну не знаю, айтишники наши вроде не то не другое а с яблоками совладали)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Во времена Стива у айфона был дизайн. Кажется в календаре или ежедневнике фон имитировал цвет и текстуру кожи кресла в  самолете стива
<tagezi> akiyamka: я могу совладать с любой осью, даже с самостоятельно написаной с нуля, но это не значит что она юзабельна
<akiyamka> tagezi, ну вообще если блондинка совладала значит ось юзабельна
<akiyamka> потому что блондинке не пришлось напрягать извилины чтобы её понять
<tagezi> по кнопкам тыкать можно и макаку научить
<akiyamka> а по нужным кнопкам
<JohnDoe_71Rus> после того как консультант в магазине ей показал куда тыкать?
<tagezi> угу )
<akiyamka> ну не все же он её показал )
<tagezi> akiyamka: ты ориентируешься только на просмотр видео, причем закрытого формата, и фотографирования себя в зеркале
<tagezi> akiyamka: для нормальных вещей их оси нифига не удобнее, а по многим вопросам они ещё и костлявее
<akiyamka> юзабилити не равно упрощение... хотя нет равно
<akiyamka> не так выразился
<akiyamka> просто у нас сейчас мало примеров хорошего юзабилити
<akiyamka> мы ориентируемся на эпл, которое придерживается философии - юзеру не надо лезть глубоко
<tagezi> консоль на линуксе вот это юзурфрендли
<tagezi> лучше её ещё ничего не придумали
<akiyamka> ниразу, увы
<akiyamka> говорю как ux специалист
<JohnDoe_71Rus> консоль никогда не будет юзерфрендли
<tagezi> только одна проблема, мозги пользователя, если они как у макаки, он её осилить не может
<akiyamka> я бы сказал это антипод
<akiyamka> tagezi ты рассуждаешь как челвоек который научился ездить на одноколесном велосипеде
<akiyamka> таки да это удобно
<tagezi> это самый лучший, быстрый и удобный способ сделать почти все задачи
<akiyamka> он дешевый и мало весит
<akiyamka> если ты потратишь пару лет чтобы этмоу научиться
<akiyamka> но согласить, двух-колесный хоть и побольше и подороде
<akiyamka> все-таки удобнее
<akiyamka> *подороже
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: насчет удобства поспорю. для этого нужны скрипты. готовые либо самописные. и помнить их имена параметры и что они делают
<tagezi> да там тратить нечего.. она осиливается за пару дней.. спец задачи за пару недель, а за пару лет, ты поймёшь, что не одна тыкалка её никогда не сможет заменить, просто потому что не способна режить 95% задач которые нужны пользователь
<akiyamka> кое-какие вещи делать в консоли удобнее если знать как
<akiyamka> ключевое слово - если знать как
<akiyamka> представь мир где все вплоть до утюга и кофемолки управлялось бы не кнопкой а консолью
<tagezi> дольшенство пользователей даже не знают что )
<tagezi> ты знаешь что такое алиасы? )
<akiyamka> вот имено что я узнал что это такое через пол года как перешел на линю
<akiyamka> это кастыль
<akiyamka> для юзабилити
<tagezi> это не кастыль, а настройка
<JohnDoe_71Rus> > coffe_mashine -P On -t 10
<tagezi> =))
<akiyamka> костыль призванный сгладить плохой UI
<tagezi> да, и так можно )
<tagezi> ну верь.. не мне мучаться )))
<akiyamka> да я и не спорю, сколько сам я фапал на apt-get
<akiyamka> но вот именно с юзабилити ничего общего
<tagezi> мышководы в офисах ищут документы по пол часа, когда в консоли это на 2-3 секунды делается, а когда начальник на 200 дланках решил перекрасить буковку.. ууу.. неделя.. в консоли теде 2-3 секунды
<JohnDoe_71Rus> > micro_wave_oven -P On 125s
<tagezi> но ты верь, что гуй удобней, мучайся
<akiyamka> весьма не тревиальные задачи
<akiyamka> сомнительный профит выходит - ты быстро решишь нестандартную задачу, но дольше промучаешься с повседневной
<tagezi> тривиальные для любого серкетаря, причем каждый день
<akiyamka> ладно, из моего опыта - для дизайнера линя не подходит на сегодняшний день
<tagezi> я тебе как информатик-экономист, который для этих мышководов макросы однострочные пишет говорю..
<tagezi> большенство девчонок которых я заставил почитать и поучиться, мне потом большое спасибо говорили, что заставил, хотя сначала кричали что этого не нужно
<akiyamka> ну это и на винде можно было запилить
<tagezi> да, это и на винде.. но на винде нужно повершел ставить.. хотя по мне он всёравно убог
<akiyamka> повершел вшит с 8ой версии
<akiyamka> они даже попыталсь зачем-то заменить им cmd
<akiyamka> но это как говориться совсем другая история
<akiyamka> резюмирую, из нашего разговора я понял что люблю идею МатДиза на лине за компромис в виде удобства мака и лини
<akiyamka> одновременно
<akiyamka> в сфеерическом ваккуме это будет удобная система и для повседневных задач, и для нетривиальных со всеми плюшками лини
<Sergey_IT> обычно проблема  в мозгах, а не в ОС - прежде, чем что то использовать, надо книжку прочитать...
<akiyamka> да ладно
<akiyamka> ну вот заходите вы на сайт. И не можете найти кнопку логина. Чтож тебеперь ман читать по использованию сайта?
<akiyamka> или просто дизайнеру дать по голове что он её засунул х/з куда
<akiyamka> чем выше уровень вхождения тем хуже юзабилити
<Sergey_IT> я про ОС, а сайт - написать админу, делал так, помогает
<akiyamka> Сайты сейчас это фактически приложения уже
<akiyamka> грань стерлась почти
<akiyamka> так почему в иннтере приложения удобны а в оси надо ломать мозги
<akiyamka> вот вы когда-нить мерс сами разбирали чтобы скажем суппорта поменять
<Sergey_IT> не знаю, не ломал
<akiyamka> никаких инструкций не надо
<Sergey_IT> я и жигули не разбирал )
<akiyamka> у немцев все четенько и понятно. А блин залежешь в какой-нить ситроен
<akiyamka> это пипкец
<akiyamka> без спец-ключей и форумов хрен
<akiyamka> вот вам юзабилити
<akiyamka> и линукс тут не мерс, увы
<Sergey_IT> как раз линукс - мерс, собрать можно свой дистр без проблем, чего не скажешь о других ОС
<akiyamka> собрать свой дистр, ну это уж из раздела ну совсееем
<akiyamka> а потом собирать приложения под свой дистр
<akiyamka> и получить ачивку мазахист 80 уровня
<Sergey_IT> можно и приложения
<Sergey_IT> а зачем мерс разбирать?
<akiyamka> ну как, расходники и все такое
<Sergey_IT> и без инструкции?
<akiyamka> вообще
<akiyamka> у них там блин стрелочками нарисовано в какую сторону винт крутить
<akiyamka> геген-вагены это вообще песня
<Sergey_IT> и с каким усилием заворачивать тоже написано?
<akiyamka> нет, да и не надо это
<akiyamka> гроверы стоят где нужно
<akiyamka> все чики-пуки
<Sergey_IT> а потом трупы на дороге
<akiyamka> тьфу-тьфу, все окей.
<Sergey_IT> пока...
<akiyamka> не сгущай)
<Sergey_IT> вот у меня закомый, болтам головки сворачивал не глядя
<akiyamka> вообще что касается именно суппорта там вообще на шпильках с засечками держаться колодки
<akiyamka> так что, о каком усилии то речь?)
<Sergey_IT> если перетянуть - либо резьбу сорвет, либо головка отлетит, если недотянуть - отвалится
<akiyamka> ну то что сворачивать болту головку не стоит это как раз интутивно понятная вещь
<akiyamka> тут инструкция не нужна
<akiyamka> фуевые у него какие-то болты были
<Sergey_IT> так с каким усилием заворачиваешь?
<Sergey_IT> а болты были немецкие, швейцарские, английские...
<akiyamka> здоровый наверное мужик
<akiyamka> я смотрю как он был закручен
<akiyamka> вот сколько приложил усилий чтоб открутить
<akiyamka> с таким и закручиваю
<Sergey_IT> на нем написано усилие?
<akiyamka> на болтах не написано
<akiyamka> вроде бы
<Sergey_IT> вот... засомневался
<akiyamka> хотя там где это критично не исключено
<Sergey_IT> а в каких единицах
<akiyamka> в ньютонах?)
<Sergey_IT> гадаешь?
<akiyamka> <- гумманитарий йа, хватит издеваться )
<Sergey_IT> вооот, инструкции для того и пишут, чтобы жизнь кому-то сохранить
<akiyamka> пишут то их для этого, согласен
<akiyamka> но мы ведь не живем с сфееричском вакуме
<akiyamka> и на практике инструкция это крайний случай
<akiyamka> когда без неё ниполучается
<akiyamka> была такая штука: пора начинать все инструкции со слов "что не работает?"
<Sergey_IT> у кого как.... я если что то новое приобретаю, обычно с инструкции начинаю
<akiyamka> ну я думаю ты не удвишся если узнаешь что таких меньшенство
<akiyamka> немного больше чем тех кто читает лецензионные соглашения
<akiyamka> наверное это из-за того, что нашему мозгу есть чем заняться, и жизнь слишком коротка
<Sergey_IT> знания лишними не бывают
<akiyamka> чтобы читать лицензионные соглашения, и инструкции к венику
<akiyamka> бывают
<Sergey_IT> это кажется
<akiyamka> я вот бывает почитаю пикабу, и понимаю что бывают
<akiyamka> ну скажем так, наш мозг приспособлен из всей сколько-нибудь полезнйо информации выбирать самую полезную
<akiyamka> читать мне инструкцию или хабрахабр
<akiyamka> думаю хабр полезнее будет
<Sergey_IT> нет, только как дополнение
<akiyamka> все на свете не прочитаешь все-равно
<akiyamka> приходится выбирать. У нас огарниченные силы, время, внимание
<akiyamka> память
<Sergey_IT> зачем все, что надо - надо
<akiyamka> зачем лишний раз мучать пользователя невнятным интрфейсом
<akiyamka> люди любят простые вещи не просто так, это экономия ресурсов
<Sergey_IT> простота - это видимость, чуть в сторону и она вредна
<akiyamka> часто мего полезные вещи остаются не оцененными из-за интрфейса понятного только их создателям
<akiyamka> сложные вещи тоже можно преподносить просто
<akiyamka> инфографика хороший пример
<Sergey_IT> не знаком
<akiyamka> да ладно
<akiyamka> ну инфографика это как инструкция в картинках. Глянул и понял
<akiyamka> примитивно конечно объяснил, но суть близко
<akiyamka> много текста на разных языках, или просто хорошо нарисованные картинки
<Sergey_IT> в вики глянул... чушь
<akiyamka> ну это чушь настлько актуальна что используется во всей соверменной переодике
<Sergey_IT> представление информации в графическом виде
<akiyamka> кажется есть даже такая профессия
<akiyamka> инфографик
<akiyamka> там рисуют на питоне )
<Sergey_IT> такого понарисуют, что не разберешься, а оказывается - оболванивание
<akiyamka> если не разбершься значит плохая инфографика
<Sergey_IT> наивный... она нужна, чтобы скрыть недостатки представленной информации (в 90%) случаев )
<akiyamka> даже не знаю. Я использую инфографику часто просто для себя
<akiyamka> и с помощью неё обнаруживаю неочевидные из массива букв факты
<akiyamka> конечно можно скрывать подробности, в которых как говорят - черт
<akiyamka> это как с топором
<akiyamka> все зависит от намерений)
<akiyamka> схема проезда к магазину вроде не скрывает ничего, а как понятно
<akiyamka> ну лучше чем 100 метров прямо, потом на 44 градуса юговосточнее
<akiyamka> если можно сделать проще и приятнее, почему нет
<akiyamka> конечно кодеру надо будет посидеть по-пилить
<akiyamka> куда больше чем в случае с консольной прогой
<akiyamka> и запилить на абы что, а ещё оттестить, и перепелить по 10 раз чтобы все понимали как и что
<akiyamka> но разве не кровью и потом делаются шедевры
<Sergey_IT> схема проезда - не инфографика, зависимости - это просто графики. А инфографика - это обычно реклама
<akiyamka> инфографика это широкое понятие которое включает в себя графики
<akiyamka> блок схемы
<akiyamka> диаграммы
<akiyamka> и т.д
<Sergey_IT> нет - это тоже развод
<akiyamka> т.к. что формально схема проезда это таки инфографика
<akiyamka> что именно?
<Sergey_IT> оболванивание
<akiyamka> Sergey безаппеляционные заявления наталкивают меня на мысль что здесь что-то личное
<akiyamka> не в моих правилах лезть в душу к незнакомым людям, но и конструктивным такой диалог перестает быть
<Sergey_IT> скучно же )
<akiyamka> т.е. я попался на строллинг?)
<akiyamka> *троллинг
<Sergey_IT> просто инфографикой никогда не пользовался, картами, схемами, диаграммами и т.п. - постоянно
<akiyamka> картинки всегда были понятнее человеку чем буквы
<akiyamka> ещё со времен каменного века
<akiyamka> хотя психологи утверждают что есть люди которым буквы понятнее чем картинки
<akiyamka> возможно вы один из них
<Sergey_IT> когда появилась инфографика как отдельное направление?
<Sergey_IT> мне часто формулы понятнее, или уравнения
<akiyamka> в истории не копался, но могу сказать что мейнстримом на просторах снг она стала за последние 3 года
<akiyamka> модно безструда найти даже лекции великих инфографов, в брюсслеле проходят международные конкурсы по инфографике
<akiyamka> *можно
<Sergey_IT> вот именно - люди стали меньше читать, и чтобы привлечь их - психологически проще - картинками
<akiyamka> ну хоть в чем-то вы со мной согласны)
<akiyamka> психологически проще потому что менее ресурсо-затратно
<Sergey_IT> это зомбирование (как и реклама)
<akiyamka> оптимизация
<akiyamka> реклама
<akiyamka> это совсем другая тема
<Sergey_IT> нет - это две стороны одной темы
<akiyamka> хотя нет, я вот прикинул
<akiyamka> есть общее
<akiyamka> реклама тоже экномит наш мозговой ресурс
<akiyamka> на многие вопросы она закладывает готовые ответы
<Sergey_IT> кому-то выгодные
<akiyamka> взаимовыгодные
<akiyamka> не всегда но часто
<Sergey_IT> вот пример - схема пути от метро к музею - есть 3 одинаковых по длине пути, но на схеме его покажут так, чтобы он проходил мимо конкретных магазинов - это инфографик
<akiyamka> об очень многих замечательных штуках я узнал именно из рекламы. И ещё об очень многих замечательных штуках я не узнал из-за того что их не реламировали
<akiyamka> в вашем примере я ничего не потерял
<akiyamka> скорее приобрел, узнал о магазинах
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: чото ты сегодня разболтался ))
<Sergey_IT> но не узнал, к примеру, что рядом есть еще интересный музей, а ты зашел в магазин и купил очередную ненужную вещь
<akiyamka> реклама не вынуждаем меня покупать, это заблуждение)
<akiyamka> если человеку что-то не нужно он это не купит
<Sergey_IT> но это действует
<akiyamka> мне не нужна ответртка на данный момент
<akiyamka> даже по супер цене
<akiyamka> и я её не куплю
<akiyamka> даже если мне бесплатно её привезут домой
<Sergey_IT> и я не куплю, но многие купят
<akiyamka> значит она им нужна
<akiyamka> и им будет оч кстати
<tagezi> хаха, про нужна, люди 70% зп тратят на совершенно не нужные вещи
<Sergey_IT> +100500
<akiyamka> все верно, но дело тут не в рекламе
<akiyamka> я бы сказал так, люди делают глупости. Часто
<tagezi> да в рекламе дела, тебе втюхали, а ты взял.. но так как дураком не хочешь быть, начинаешь всех убеждать что это другим тоже нужно, они тоже ведуться
<tagezi> это сетевой маркетинг называется
<Sergey_IT> а в чем? Айфоны - на 100% разрекламированы
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: айфоны хорошие штуки, не наежаё
<akiyamka> Ну вот пример - я когда переживаю что хуже чем кто-то, неосознано пытаюсь поднять самооценку
<akiyamka> покупкой дорогой вещи
<tagezi> я вот из своего вибромоторчик выковырял, ща жука сделаю ))
<Sergey_IT> покажешь?
<akiyamka> реклама не создает потребности которых нет у челвоека
<tagezi> да, последний провод нужно придумать как присоединить.. паяльник то ещё не привезли
<akiyamka> она просто удоволетворяет наши запросы
<akiyamka> хотя конечно мечта маркетологов всего мира заставить купить то что никому не нужно
<akiyamka> "но все они бессильны перед мужиком со списком покупок" =)
<Sergey_IT> упал пиджин ( - 2-ой раз в этом году.
<Sergey_IT> подумалось - инфографика - это как нанотехнологии, красиво звучит, но пользы никакой
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ну тут я могу стобой поспорить, в умелых руках это хороший инструмент оценки
<tagezi> очень наглядный
<akiyamka> так можно скзать про любое современное слово не имя о нем представления
<tagezi> но как любой инструмент, им можно делать то что положено, а можно гвозди забивать
<akiyamka> например ООП - это как нанотехнологии, красиво звучит, но редко используется
<Sergey_IT> ООП - очень широко используется
<akiyamka> понятия не имею, чес слово. Просто для меня это что-то модное и не понятное
<akiyamka> вот бы кто в картинках изобразил... =)
<akiyamka> я бы сразу понял )
<tagezi> ООП - возникло ещё в 60-х годах, и это не можное, а очень удобная вещь, попробовалбы ты написать гуй на асме )
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, инфографика - это не инструмент
<Sergey_IT> если бы был инструмент, я бы не спорил
<akiyamka> да ладно. Половой член это инструмент а инфографика нет ?
<akiyamka> как то толсто получается
<tagezi> это графический способ подачи информации, данных и знаний, целью которого является быстро и чётко преподносить сложную информацию
<akiyamka> ну я это выше говорил
<tagezi> графики, например, сюдаже относятся.. в таблицах долго читать, приведёное в графики намного быстрее начинаешь понимать.. но их нужно со смыслом использовать, с пониманием
<Sergey_IT> так можно и нанотехнологии определить - но толку от этого никакого
<tagezi> а то это как орреляция.. есть сайт, на котором люди сделали подборки неосмысленных корреляций.. там есть графики ленейной зависимости уражайности бананов юар и суецидальной смертности в канаде
<tagezi> корреляции*
<akiyamka> видел его кстати)
<akiyamka> зачетно
<Sergey_IT> нет смысла такого объединения графических представлений
<akiyamka> там ещё фильмы с кейджом корелировали
<tagezi> если понимаешь, то ржачно, но факт в том, что люди реально так коррелируют штуки, потому что им влом учиться, им достаточно чтобы кто-то показал куда идти и какие кнопки тыкать
<tagezi> вот ствоими гуями точно такой же ржачь.. тебе кажеться что это нужно и значимо, а по фактй это такиеже графики, юзабельные но бессмысленные
<akiyamka> так юзабельные или безссмысленные?
<tagezi> полностью
<akiyamka> вот не понял, если честно
<akiyamka> юзабельный = используемый = полезный
<akiyamka> полезный но бессмысленный?
<akiyamka> это как таулетная бумага?
<tagezi> коррляция это тоже зависимость, но по факту на том сайте показаны графики у которых нет зависимости, хотя она кажеться иногда полной
<akiyamka> корреляция без теории никогда невспринималась научным сообществом серьеёзно
<Sergey_IT> иногда зря
<tagezi> ты мало статей научных читаешь
<akiyamka> эм.. ну не знаю, а много это сколько?
<akiyamka> врать не буду 2 штуки в неделю примерно
<akiyamka> в основном по психологии
<akiyamka> и около неё
<tagezi> оо.. это не наука
<tagezi> она даже логике не подчиняется
<akiyamka> логика не логична
<akiyamka> доказано самой логикой
<akiyamka> так себе ориентир
 * tagezi рукалицо
<akiyamka> ну ладно отвечу более высокопарно
<akiyamka> кризин рационализм потрпел ещё в 80х
<akiyamka> *кризис
<akiyamka> оказалось что сфеерический конь в ваккуме не существует
<akiyamka> каким бы логичным он не был
<Sergey_IT> причем здесь рационализм и логика?
<akiyamka> рационализм ставит логику во главе угла
<Sergey_IT> как и религия
<tagezi> да, логика фуфло, математика фуфло, главное кнопки тыкать ))
<akiyamka> хотя на самом деле разум лишь предпринимает попытки обуздать эмоциональную составляющую
<akiyamka> математика штука нужная
<akiyamka> это естественная наука
<akiyamka> она имеет дело с материей
<akiyamka> а что касается нашего мозга
<akiyamka> логика - жалкая попытка понять себя
<akiyamka> оттдаляясь от себя же
<tagezi> любая нейронная сеть основана на логике, даже если ипользуется нечеткая логика, это просто способ представления.. и человеческий разум не исключение, другое дело что мало кто понимает что там происходит, а психологи на этом не хило зарабатывают
<akiyamka> нейронная сеть, ну да
<tagezi> ты хоть знаешь что это такое?
<akiyamka> это типо как ты посмотришь на флешку под пикроскопом и поймешь что на ней записано
<akiyamka> я знаю что мозг пчелы до сих пор не был воспроизведен в виде нейронной сети
<akiyamka> что уж говорить про приматов
<tagezi> ты путаешь мягкое с тёплым
<Sergey_IT> мозг нельзя воспроизвести
<tagezi> то что нет человека который может воссоздать - это ещё не значит что это не возможно
<akiyamka> вот именно
<akiyamka> не возможно
<akiyamka> ещё не одна система не создала систему сложнее себя самой
<Sergey_IT> не факт
<akiyamka> да и смысл? Воссоздав материальную состовляющую мы не сможем уловить её наполнение
<akiyamka> факт
<tagezi> угу, а какже системы со способностью изменять свои алгоритмы и само модифицироваться?
<akiyamka> доказаный
<akiyamka> это научная фонтакстика
<akiyamka> *фантастика
<tagezi> :) сдобрым утром
<Sergey_IT> то есть человека создал бог
<akiyamka> ну ладно, я погорячился
<tagezi> заканчивай читать ту псевдонауку
<akiyamka> изменить себя система может
<akiyamka> но не создать более сложную систему
<akiyamka> вот тут слабо 100%
<tagezi> да есть компьютерные программы которые способны себя сами модифицировать
<akiyamka> читай выше
<tagezi> и усложнять себя тоже может
<akiyamka> например
<tagezi> да чего мне читать тебя, когда я это читаю в статьях и в учебниках уже
<akiyamka> почему бы тебе меня не просветить
<akiyamka> я темнота не знаю таких систем
<tagezi> попроще? иди сньюс почитай, там неделе 2 назад про пентагон писали, какраз затрагивались такие олгаритмы
<akiyamka> если вот узнаю, немедля сяду писать научную дессертацию
<akiyamka> послал так послал
<akiyamka> а линк?
<tagezi> а если по сложнее, то открывай для начала учебник по математической логике
<tagezi> сам нароешь, я не препод.. а броузер у тебя гуишный такчто разберёшся
<akiyamka> ну расскажешь мне как там мозг-то копируется
<akiyamka> прям со всей ифнормацией
<akiyamka> лет через 10 000
<akiyamka> вот тогда наверное логика снова станет актуальна
<akiyamka> а пока увы
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: сделал, смешно бугает )) ща видео попробую загрузить, покажу, хотя ты наверное уже спать пойдёшь скоро
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: http://youtu.be/3PkZwGC0YfY
<tagezi> батарейки сажает жесть как быстро
<r1za4> tagezi: hi) он просто кружится, по прямым не умеет бегать?
<tagezi> r1za4: нужно вес отстраивать, но у меня ничего нет из инструмента.. фсё на соплях держится..
<r1za4> tagezi: :)
<tagezi> сейчас посмотрел, моторчик вперёд съездает.. и батарейка плохо центрирована
<tagezi> там моторчик, батарейка, 2 проводка, двухстороный скочь и 2 ниточки )
<tagezi> явот думаю сделать тлатвормочку с ножками, тогда можно будет его сбалансировать.. а тут много факторов.. головку зубной щётки я ножницами подрезал, она кривовата, это тоже может сказываться
<r1za4> tagezi: ты его только ИИ не наделяй, он вон какой кроха, а мысль о захвате мира его все же вдруг да посетит)
<Sergey_IT> забавно, для мозгов работа есть )
<r1za4> блин не могу найти в гугле, есть такой ман который подробно описывает каждый unit systemd, желательно на русском
<tagezi> r1za4: не когда не парился им
<tagezi> да и по английски вроде кое как читаю, так что по поводу языка тоже не парюсь
#ubuntu-ru 2015-05-14
<mastaiza> привет
<r1za4> tagezi: hi, http://habrahabr.ru/post/257849/  инструмент для достижения целей.
<ZeroSpirit> hi all
<r1za4> ZeroSpirit: hi
<tagezi> r1za4: чо только не придумают, лишь бы делом не заниматься ))
<tagezi> 80-ые фореве, запустим игры прошлого века )
<ZeroSpirit|2> привет всем
<ZeroSpirit|2> есть вопрос по востановлению файлов с компьютера
<ZeroSpirit|2> после переустановки windows
<tagezi>  а убунта то тут причем?
<AleksU> в убунту есть TestDisk, им восстанавливай. И больше не переставляй систему :)
<tagezi> да нифига он не востановит скорее всего, винда винт форматирует, после этого нифига не остаётся обычно
<AleksU> зря так, ещё как остаётся
<tagezi> там нужно к специалисту бежать, а не самому копать, может тогда будет толк, куски выковорят, если сверху ничего не писал, может что-то целиком, а сам он сейчас там навостанавливает
<AleksU> все через это проходили, спецы по восстановлению тоже не рождаются :)
<tagezi> не разу не востанавливал файлы.. никогда.. бекапы наше всё
<AleksU> +1 :)
<r1za4> да да) было дело. затер все фотки - было было!
<tagezi> блин, вот когда нужна шоколадка - её дома и нет (
<AleksU> <ZeroSpirit|2> посмотри http://blog.apikulin.ru/2010/01/testdisk.html, Алексей тут неплохо всё описал
<r1za4> ZeroSpirit|2: смерись все таки ты затер линуксом а не виндой, оно того стоит поверь моему опыту)
<ZeroSpirit|2> затерто виндой
<r1za4> <tagezi: а самый крутяк, когда без новомодных каробочек, а одна платка по хардкорному, такую достал из штанов все и подофигели)) гики точно офигеют!
<AleksU> попробуй тестдиском пройтись, я думаю можно что-то восстановить.
<ZeroSpirit|2> получается перед переустановкой я скопировл папку user где были все документы , переустановил винду, оказалось что не тго пользователся скопировал
<AleksU> бывает
<r1za4> <ZeroSpirit|2: тут как бы канал Ubuntu, если че..
<AleksU> <r1za4> а где ещё адекватный ответ можно получить то? :)
<r1za4> <AleksU: это да)
<ZeroSpirit|2> я понял что канал убунту
<ZeroSpirit|2> просто может кто сталкивался
<tagezi> r1za4: http://www.ti.com/tool/sw-ek-lm4f120xl
<r1za4> <ZeroSpirit|2: темный лес, время занимает очень долго!
<r1za4> <tagezi: думаб нужно развивать подобную тему в школах, как это было в советское время с моделированием. актуально!
<tagezi> r1za4: сейчас тоже есть клубы и кружки по робототехнике, полазий по формумам, 9 из 10 это школота
<r1za4> <tagezi: инетресно в связи с санкциями сейчас проблемно будет заказать контроллер из америки..
<tagezi> незнаю.. не подарок с Питера привезли
<tagezi> мне*
<r1za4> tagezi: как раз нашел контору Питерскую, чего только тут нет http://www.mymcu.ru/support/
<tagezi> r1za4: там только через юрлицо можно
<SKonst> опередил, чертяка
<VsyachePuz> Привет, как в linux работает клавиатура? Правильно ли я понимаю, что где-то в ядре есть какие-то модули поддержки устройств (USB), оттуда сканкоды попадают в XKB от XServer, оттуда в xfce4-terminal, оттуда в termio и оттуда в прикладную программу?
<tagezi> интересный вопрос, а если ядро скомпилировано без поддержки USB, или не становлены иксы, или де другой стоит, и терминалом не пользуешься, то куда попадает всё в ту прикладную программу?
<VsyachePuz> tagezi: мне надо не в общем, а на конкретном примере для доходчивости
<VsyachePuz> tagezi: поэтому я указал конкретные названия
<tagezi> linux - это не конкретно
<tagezi> линухов 100500  дистров, без их версий
<VsyachePuz> tagezi: я имею в виду не freedos и не freebsd
<VsyachePuz> tagezi: допустим, что для конкретики ядро 4.0.0
<tagezi> ито и другое это вообще не линухи.. а версия ядра даже не говорит о том как оно было настроено
<VsyachePuz> tagezi: оу, напиши тогда регксп для zgrep /proc/conf и я тебе вышлу результат, чтобы ты мог проверить настройки
<VsyachePuz> такая подойдёт - zgrep "KEY" /proc/config.gz | grep -v "^#"
<VsyachePuz> tagezi: ?
<VsyachePuz> tagezi: только я не очень понимаю, зачем тебе мои настройки ядра. Клавиатура-то в целом работает, а раскладка настраивается в другом месте
<tagezi> я не очень понимаю зачем тебе поток от ядра до приложения.. причем ты хочешь на конкретике без конкретики
<VsyachePuz> tagezi: конкретику я уже всю написал. Мне нужно понять, как обрабатывается нажатие клавиши.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: линукс это конкретно! линукс это ядро. в идеале ванильное. все что сверху дистры
<VsyachePuz> tagezi: например я не понимаю, есть ли вообще прерывания от клавиатуры и кто их обрабатывает
<VsyachePuz> JohnDoe_71Rus: прерывания от клавиатуры кто обрабатывает, где этот код - в каком модуле ядра?
<VsyachePuz> JohnDoe_71Rus: как прерывания попадают из ядра в userspace ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> через драйвер полагаю
<VsyachePuz> JohnDoe_71Rus: мне неизвестно, что такое драйвер в linux. Слышал только про модули
<VsyachePuz> tagezi: чего молчишь, вылезай подлый трус
<tagezi> впринципе по твоему вопросу, всё ловольно хорошо гуглится
<JohnDoe_71Rus> VsyachePuz: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/103230/capturing-key-input-from-events-device-and-mapping-it-toggle-touchpad-key-is-un оно?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> VsyachePuz: http://www.thelinuxdaily.com/2010/05/grab-raw-keyboard-input-from-event-device-node-devinputevent/
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: http://symmetrica.net/usb/usb2.htm
<tagezi> кстати ))
<VsyachePuz> бегло просмотрел. мне всё равно непонятно что с прерываниями - они передаются или нет, если да, то как?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> копай как устройство появляется в /dev
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не по имени а по идентификатору
<tagezi> в линухе все прерывания обрабатываются ядром, даже драйвер юсб пользует уже либу.. и в программировании прикложных прог в линухе, лазить в прерывания - это мовитон
<VsyachePuz> tagezi: использования либы не говорит ничего о режиме вызова кода  - по прерыванию или опросом
<VsyachePuz> tagezi: мне не верится, что все прикладные программы всегда действуют poll-ом
<tagezi> ну.. всякое бывает, но тогда этого ник-то кроме разраба не знает
<VsyachePuz> tagezi: опенсорс же, все всё знают
<VsyachePuz> или я чего-то не понимаю про poll
<VsyachePuz> например тогда он в ядре должен буть связан с переключением задач
<OnkelTem> Привет
<OnkelTem> Народ, я запутался, в Москве какой часовой пояс - +3 или +4?
<|rapidsp|> +3
<OnkelTem> |rapidsp|: спасибо!
<nikc75> ХАй
<nikc75> Как слышно? Земля. Земля я Сокол.
<nikc75> приём.
<nikc75> Раз-раз
<nikc75> Проверка связи.
<nikc75> Проверка связи.
<nikc75> Раз-раз.
<AleksU> ??? ????? ?.
<nikc75> Живые есть?
<nikc75> ??? ????? ?.
<tagezi> nikc75:
<tagezi> !test
<ubuntuhelp> failed!
<tagezi> nikc75: понЯл?
<nikc75> !test
<ubuntuhelp> failed!
<nikc75> То есть связь налажена и можно всех достовать своими не простыми вопросами?
<snql> чтот так заманчиво eOS поставить
<nikc75>  а почему у вас ники разных цветов?
<nikc75> Хотя нет, мне это не интересно.
<SergeyIT> по цвету штанов...
<tagezi> сколько кому ку говорить )
<tagezi> и приседать =)
<tagezi> ладно, ночи всем, спать пора
 * tagezi tagezi|off
<nikc75> А тут тихо.
<nikc75> Я думал тут ежесекундный кипишь будет...
<kyshtynbai> отнюдь
<kyshtynbai> народу тут маловато. Но по вечерам бувают дискусси.
<SergeyIT> сходи на #ubuntu
<tagezi> утра всем
<red_shuhardt> tagezi: ого! Вот это я понимаю - доброе утро - в пять вечера!!! С утром! ))
<tagezi> red_shuhardt: [14:03:13] <tagezi> ладно, ночи всем, спать пораv
<tagezi> ) ыот и думай, сдорово это или нет
<red_shuhardt> У меня такой казус вышел. Комп старый. Поставил ROSA Linux на отформатирвоанный винт, на котором ХРюша стояла.
<red_shuhardt> ЛивЮЗБ запустилась без вопросов, определила винчестер, разбила на разделы, как указал. В общем прошла штатная установка.
<red_shuhardt> После завершения установки - перезагрузка. Во время перезагрузки выдаёт "not bootable device insert boot disk and press any key"
<red_shuhardt> GRUB установил как надо - в sda (а не в sda1 или sda2).
<red_shuhardt> Повторял установку 3 раза. С тем же результатом в итоге.
<red_shuhardt> Перетащил на другой комп винт, - запустилась установленная система как ни в чём не бывало.
<red_shuhardt> В БИОСЕ всё как надо - загрузка с указанного hdd.
<red_shuhardt> Куда копать, ума не приложу.
<tagezi> red_shuhardt: uefi?
<SergeyIT> комп же старый
<red_shuhardt> tagezi: материнка настолько старая, что и не знала ещё, что это такое )
<SergeyIT> а он до этого грузился с этого диска?
<tagezi> эм, да.. об этом я не подумала )
<tagezi> red_shuhardt: уверен что диск стоит на примери?
<red_shuhardt> tagezi: так точно, примари.
<red_shuhardt> SergeyIT: да, грузился. ХРюша загружалась. И на другом компе нормально загрузился с него.
<tagezi> red_shuhardt: пинай Сергея, он любитель старого железа, у него даже гдето там валяется 286 =)
<SergeyIT> не валяется, а работает )
<SergeyIT> диск тоже старый?
<red_shuhardt> SergeyIT: да, диск старый, как материнка.
<red_shuhardt> 160 гиг
<SergeyIT> я  в gparted разбиваю, а потом ставлю
<SergeyIT> проблем не было, компы старые
<red_shuhardt> а что, это может на grub сказаться при установке системы?
<SergeyIT> так у тебя до груба не доходит, мбр не читается
<red_shuhardt> А, я думал, что это GRUB  не читается. Может и так, но почему тогда на другом компе он считывается?
<aleksei`> вечера
<SergeyIT> не скажу... но я бы разбил сначала диск с нуля, а потом ставил
<red_shuhardt> SergeyIT: спасибо, попробую.
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<tagezi> пощнего
<tagezi> познего*
<tagezi> ещё кажется д пропустил..
<Sergey_IT> не важно - букв и так слишком много
<Sergey_IT> помятуя вчерашние дебаты об инфографике - буквы практически не нужны для понимания ;)
<Sergey_IT> ... обновился
<BKing>  /msg nickserv info <nick>
<BKing>  /msg nickserv info BKing
<BKing>  /nickserv info BKing
<arx_> всем привет
<Karyuken> всем привет
#ubuntu-ru 2015-05-15
<tagezi> утра всем
<Anti-Pizza> утра мэн
<VsyachePuz> Из чего состоит Desktop Environment ?
<VsyachePuz> правльно ли я понимаю, что достаточно взять Window Manager, добавить туда панели и background picture и всё ?
<SergeyIT> VsyachePuz, посмотри состав пакетов *DE
<aleksei`> вечера
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<tagezi> раннего
<Karyuken> привет всем
<Aktomariel_2012> доброго времени суток\
#ubuntu-ru 2015-05-16
<aleksei`> блин, кидает что-то ...
<user__> !nick Nartan
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='nick Nartan'
<tagezi> утра всем
<vamadir> народ помогите понять что такое блоб для видеокарты амд. Это  Проприетарный драйвер??
#ubuntu-ru 2015-05-17
<myordo> âñåì ïðèâåò
<ubuntuhelp> myordo! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<aleksei`> дня
<yurikoles_> что,
<andrex> какого хлеба, воскресенье а тут 40 ботов
<yurikoles_>  /join #ubuntu
<myordo> åñü êòî æèâîé?
<ubuntuhelp> myordo! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<myordo> êó
<myordo> åñòü êòî æèâîé?
<ubuntuhelp> myordo! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<froover> фух, я уже подумал. что попал в english комнату...
<froover> myordo: кодировку UTF 8 выстави
<andrex> ÿ ÷åò ñîìíåâàþñü ÷òî îí òåáÿ ïîíÿë)
<ubuntuhelp> andrex! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<andrex> тест
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, Ну понг, и что?
<andrex> ниче(
<andrex> сташный чел с мирандой вернулсо
<myordo> так норм?
<andrex> угу
<froover> myordo: А ты как думаешь?
<myordo> огонь
<froover> уже второй раз "волосы дыбом" встают от странностей ошибок, всё ни как не привыкну, что это irc, а не XMPP
<myordo> )
<andrex> и да привет, ку, и нет никого живого
<myordo> есь
<myordo> не обманывай
<myordo> -)
<froover> "Откройте файл '/etc/pulse/default.pa'
<froover> найдите строку 'load-module module-udev-detect'
<froover> и замените ее на 'load-module module-udev-detect tsched=0'
<froover> *везде без кавычек."
<froover> Кто нибудь может пояснить на понятном русском, что это за параметр tsched=0 ?
<tagezi> andrex: трям )
<Sergey_IT> хм
<tagezi> froover: это откуда заклинание?
<andrex> tagezi: бу
<froover> tagezi: да это по всему рунету ходит, для решения проблем и хрипов в скайпе, плюс, так же кое кто использует для решения проблем со звуком в вайбере. Но я не пользуюсь данными продуктами вообще, но заметил что в Empathy при использовании вызова есть хрипы в на
<froover> чале разговора, потом проходят, но не всегда, кажется это заклинание решае проблему, но ... в общем я обычно с эмпати просто переписываюсь для звонков Linphone, и он работает норм всегда
<tagezi> froover: я думаю нужно курить ман пульса
<froover> tagezi: Да вот уже курить, нет бы кто обьяснил во так просто )
<Sergey_IT> в сорсах глянуть
<tagezi> обычно, в других местах не рассказывают о тайном смысле сокральных сочетаний буковок )
<froover> tagezi:  просто это заклинание используют для решения какой то проблемы в софте конкретном, а действует то на всю систему... ну всмысле мало ли...
<froover> tagezi: и это печально.... если знать что сделал, не так страшно компьютером пользоваться )
<tagezi> ну так для этого маны и придумали )
<tagezi> и вообще, привычка читать маны - это хорошая привычка..
<froover> tagezi: мне не удаётся привыкнуть к этому
<froover> tagezi: открываю, и аааа первым делом думаю ОТКУДА НАЧИНАТЬ ЧИТАТЬ...
<tagezi> froover: откажи от ДЕ на месяц )
<tagezi> с начала всегда ))
<andrex> Timer-based scheduling
<andrex> ноль вырубает таймер 1 врубает
<froover> tagezi: Слишком кардинально, для точно не для меня, ИБО, я и так порой стараюсь отказаться от некоторого GUI в пользу CLI, только потому, что мне не нравится дизайн GUI, но лишаться самого рабочего стола не хочу, то есть использую терминал
<tagezi> поню я читал книгу, учебник,  как всегда по привычке пров=пустил введение, ну там же фигня всякая.. сижу читаю, и понимаю что я нифига не понимаю... а там введение условным обозначениям было посвящено )))
<andrex> и да оно не всегда дружет с альсой
<andrex> бугага
<froover> andrex: Что это за таймер, можно конкретней? При его выключении могут возникнуть проблемы с алсой?
<andrex> и да с нгекоторых пор этот параметр нафиг ненужен
<andrex> таймер планирования
<andrex> делает задержки
<froover> andrex: ну так по умолчанию же нет этого параметра в системе, вот и спрашиваю...
<tagezi> между песнями? )
<andrex> в буфере или фз где
<froover> я так понимаю по умолчанию 1?
<tagezi> froover: он же тебе сказал что не нужен )
<andrex> чтоб было несколько патоков
<andrex> и наче заикания либо треск
<andrex> если оно некоректно пашет
<tagezi> так сейчас же везде альса стоит
<froover> tagezi: я не понял. кто не нужен? )
<tagezi> флаг этот
<froover> tagezi: Так сейчас же везде pulse audio стоит
<tagezi> так ты меня запутал
<froover> tagezi: я думал ты меня специально запутал
<tagezi> нет, это ты меня запутал, теперь придётся идти ман курить
<tagezi> напакупают себе элитных плат, а потом мучаются 0 или 1
<froover> по умолчанию
<froover> load-module module-udev-detect
<froover> а в случае треска в каком то софте, то предлагается к этой строчке добавить
<froover> tsched=0
<tagezi> потому что по умолчанию он единица
<andrex> оно уже ненужно весь этот баг испавили фз в какой версии еще
<andrex> помойму в 11.4 уже все норм было бубунте
<froover> если просто
<froover> load-module module-udev-detect
<froover> значит ли это, что непонятная tsched уж не ноль, а один? И Если так, то это значит по умолчанию она включена, а нам предлагают её выключить,
<andrex> да
<andrex> чтоб не грузила систему
<froover> andrex: оно норм, но не всех приложениях, и люди юзают это решение до сих пор
<andrex> это уже зависит от драйваеров
<andrex> и их железа
<froover> andrex: У меня не маломощная машина )
<tagezi> пеньтиум 2? )
<froover> core i7 хасвел
<froover> но низковольтный
<andrex> а это уже пофиг
<andrex> когда он перегружает звукавуху в хлам тут проц моодет и не работать вовсе
<andrex> ппц, надо мне ломом по рукам
<andrex> граматей емае
<froover> опечатки это не так страшнно, а хромой смысл предложений )
<froover> по электронной почте, хоть не так глупо выгляжу
<froover> на самом деле я так толком не понял, что есть tsched, таймер какой то говорите, какой таймер? что он таймерит?
<froover> а кстати прикол, часто в Empathy после начала разговора если не удаётся исбавиться от хрипов (tsched по умолчанию) то завершить разговор и перезвонить ещё раз, то разговор может начаться хорошо без искажений уже...
<froover> тестировал я так, звонил сам себе с вирт машины
<froover> исключительно академический интеерс
<andrex> переводить всю бодягу лень а на русском я ненашел)
<froover> andrex: маны на русском, это фантастика
<froover> даже если их пишут русские
<andrex> а ты ше домул, в рай попал чтоли?
 * andrex все пошел искать лом
<andrex> их еще найти нада, на русском в нормальном виде еще и актуальные
<andrex> а не очередной копипаст источника из средневиковья
<froover> вот поэтому я зашёл сюда )
<foobarry> hello, any english speakers? i have a favour to ask...
<Sergey_IT> ask
<foobarry> hi, its offtopic but wondered if anyone could help (i'm a long time ubuntu-uk member)
<foobarry> i bought this hat in 1990
<foobarry> http://i.imgur.com/6Btt40O.jpg
<foobarry> from GYM dept store
<foobarry> wondered if it was real/fake fur, which animal?
<foobarry> i can understand "traditional mens hat"
<foobarry> http://i.imgur.com/X8fLL7L.jpg
<Sergey_IT> made in Moldova, it likes the golden fleece
<foobarry> golden fleece?
<Sergey_IT> sheep wool
<Sergey_IT> sheep fur
<foobarry> ah, great, spassibo bolshoya
<foobarry> thanks :D
<Sergey_IT> moldova hat is not russian, usualy
<foobarry> s
<UNIm95> foobarry:  do you need extra help?
#ubuntu-ru 2016-05-16
<artus> утр
<andrex> тр
<andrex> ты позеленел у мну)
<artus> совсем? O_o
<artus> ты кстати тоже :D
<andrex> в 1.5 вичатке поменяли цветастость гады)
<artus> хз, 1.0.1 вроде
<andrex> ну эт у тебя)
<andrex> VERSION WeeChat 1.5 (May 15 2016)
<andrex> вот такие пироги
<artus> так, как за недельку выучитцо програмизму на сях, ану дайте волшебную пилюлю :D аль мегаметодичку из разряда Ся для откровенных дибилофф :D
<andrex> флешку в мозг впаять?
<andrex> те c++ или именно с
<artus> ну мне нана rs485 дергать
<andrex> кубасик юзай)
<artus> эммм
<andrex> да фиг его знает просто, нет таких мануало чтобы сю за неделю
<andrex> береш любой читаеш и походу дела пишеш
<artus> ну давай за 3 дня, фиг с тобой :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> курсовой делается за вечер перед сдачей, диплом за ночь
<artus> воо, виш че музчина вещает, андрюхааа, даваай гони метадичкуу, у тебя есть, я знаю )
<andrex> JohnDoe_71Rus: пиши ему курсач по си
<andrex> чтоб он за 3 дня его знал как будто 5ть лет учил)
<andrex> откуда у мну методичка, кто спалил? ниче не дам, сломалось потерялось
<artus> жадина :(
<tagezi> утра всем
<artus> оппа, тагезяя)
<tagezi> artus: сам оппа :)
<tagezi> зачем тебе си?
<andrex> фиолетовый тагезя
<tagezi> дети.. вы у меня все негры :)
<andrex> фу тебя
<andrex> у мну тут 100 штук обнов приперлось не званно не гадано
<artus> тагезя, а тагезя, http://paste.ubuntu.com/16453852/ снизайди до убогогооо, вот мы имеет такое, какая исходя из этого должна быть строка с учетом что : адрес допустим 1, управляем с компа, повернуть на лево со скоростью 200
<andrex> 150
<tagezi> artus: ты ржошь надомной? :)
<tagezi> или просто потролить решил? :)
<artus> неее, ну я серьееезнооо :D
<artus> а че не так то? :D
<tagezi> аа.. 2 байта.. блин, я ещё не проснулся :))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> 2 байта об асфальт
<andrex> я ваще в это вьехать не могу)
<tagezi> A5 01 00 C8 rjynhjkmyfz cevvf
<tagezi> контрольная сумма
<tagezi> а не
<tagezi> A5 01 01 00 C8 KS
<tagezi> так
<tagezi> не понимаю что такое синхробайт и контрольная сумма, вернее откуда они беруться
<artus> а где у тебя поворот налево то , а, 00 эт у тя направо  а c8 эт 200 так?
<artus> ну так то я как то и подозревал
<artus> калюкулятор посоветуйте под линь, который конвертит в разные системы и не требует в зависимостях тянуть по 200 метров всякого гогна
<tagezi> не, не правильно с поворотом и скоростью нужно по другому, наверное
<artus>  смысле , ну там жеж вроде как 1 или ноль и от ноля до 3000
<tagezi> я с псом погуляю, какраз проснусь.. и подумаю
<artus> огаааай, пасяп )
<tagezi> там не 00 и 01.. тамже единичка не в 8 бите :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: galculator
<andrex> bc
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, оо, он у меня оказываетцо есть ^_^ , пасяп
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://habrastorage.org/files/c4a/93c/c8b/c4a93cc8bcb34cbb929d5b5f7787376e.jpg
<artus> получаетцл налево 80 с8 ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> налево это << а направj >>
<artus> чем больше стрелочек, тем больше налево :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> да
<artus> а <<<^<<< это с подвыподвертом ? :D
<andrex> это кочка
<artus> неее, это инверсированая ямка :D
<andrex> нууу ладно пусть инверсированая ямка
<andrex> или выгнутая ямка
<SergeyIT> ку, чего спорите?
<andrex> или антиямка
<andrex> SergeyIT: ямки с переподвыподвертом
<artus> я тут строю из себя недопрограммера, правда от моих потуг даже тягезя завис :D
<andrex> ооооо
<andrex> artus: серега точно должен знать))
<andrex> че там за схема магилана блин
<artus> SergeyIT, 11:18         artus | тагезя, а тагезя, http://paste.ubuntu.com/16453852/ снизайди до убогогооо, вот мы
<artus>                     | имеет такое, какая исходя из этого должна быть строка с учетом что : адрес допустим 1,
<artus>                     | управляем с компа, повернуть на лево со скоростью 200
<tagezi> прохо объясняешь :))
<artus> воот это порвало текст так порвало :D
<artus> tagezi, это мне так скинули типа протокол типа общения с типа контроллером , как есть :D
<tagezi> у тебя направление и скорость вместе 2 бита, при этом поворот либо 00 либо 80, но скорость занимает почти 2 бита
<artus> и как мне это понимать?
<tagezi> то что в левом байте первый бит это поворот, а всё что правее скорость
<artus> ну 3к это будет bb8 так? ну дык 80 с8 на лево со скоростью 200, так жеж
<artus> ну или 00 с8 на право с тудаже
<tagezi> угу
<tagezi> долно быть так
<tagezi> а в примере у тебя скорость указана 32640 :)
<tagezi> это что они так разгоняют? :)
<artus> меня только харит одно, в описании, когда грубо говоря угловые положения направления и того что крутим сравняютцо , гал управления равен «0», посылка с «0» управлением продолжает поступать.
<artus> *сигналуправления
<artus> да у них в примере и холостой ход в конце какого то фига , или это они так завуалировали контрольную сумму , фиг поймеш
<tagezi> не понял ничего :)
<tagezi> у тебя когда шаговый мотор поворачивается, ты же можешь считывать положение его, ну вот и читай
<artus> кароче, мы должны крутить пока то что крутим не достигнет нужного положения, после чего мы начинаем ему плевать ноль, как я понимаю
<tagezi> хотя есть разные реадизации.. можно просто в секундах задать сколько крутиться :))
<artus> ну пока у меня есть тупой контроллер который крутит асинхронник и максимум что я могу - так это тахометр на него повесить)
<artus> но то что он крутит я могу отслеживать гироскопом , ну и в нужный момент типа крикнуть всем стоять , понимаю что тупо но пока из конструктора только это )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> " нужный момент типа крикнуть всем стоять" уже поздно. надо начинать кричать упреждающе
<artus> я то это понимаю :D
<artus> а с учетом колебаний гироскопа выйдет ваще феерично, симулятор паркинсона воплощенный в железе :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не, гироскоп весч хорошая
<tagezi> посмотри алгоритмы для стабилизации объектов
<artus> не спорю, прикольная даже
<tagezi> чоо мудритьто и прдумывать велосипед
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не велосипед а гироскоп
<artus> не, ну я даж нашоль уже под дуинку прошивку с учетом компенсации макс и минимальных отклонений в состоянии покоя, теперь надо собрать кой нить стенд дабы покрутить по всем осям без влияния трясучки
<SergeyIT> налево 200 может быть 80 с8 или, вероятнее всего, с8 80 (порядок байт возможно обратный в двухбайтовом целом)
<artus> не, там первый направление 10000000 00000000  это типа стоим налево
<artus> хотя если не соврали :D
<tagezi> я думаю там бит знака используют как направление, поэтому должно таботать -200 и 200 для левого иправого поворота, только конвертить нужно
<tagezi> как инт :))
<anton_p> из камментов к фильму ип-ман 3: Я правильно понял что IP-MAN это человек-сисадмин? Марвел небось? Я даже знаю сюжет сиквела "IP-MAN против USER-MANа".
<JohnDoe_71Rus> про гироскопы навеяло. союз-апполон http://s00.yaplakal.com/pics/pics_preview/4/7/2/7734274.jpg
<SergeyIT> возможно, но в описании похоже 15-ый бит направление, а остальные 15 бит беззнаковая скорость
<SergeyIT> опистание на русском? Найди на английском
<anton_p> артус, я не читал что ты сказал раньше, у тебя сервомотор?
<anton_p> есть инерция системы?
<anton_p> как же блин предмет то назывался ... типа "системы управления" что ли. там про пид-контроллеры рассказывается
<tagezi> да есть у него инерция системы, её не может не быть :))
<anton_p> есть некоторый обобщённый способ стабилизации инерционных систем
<anton_p> на основе пид-контроллеров
<anton_p> не идеально, но остально всё гораздо сложнее
<anton_p> обычно проще настроить пид-контроллер под определённую систему и всех устраивает
<anton_p> я от нечего делать на досуге как-то интересовался темой. думал может новое слово скажу какое. потом передумал :)
<tagezi> SergeyIT: почему 15-й? у него 2 полных байта, 16-й бвйт это направление, а в интовом числе это знак
<anton_p> вы биты считаете с 0 или с 1? в каком порядке? :)
<anton_p> договоритесь об общей терминологии, потом спорьте
<SergeyIT> биты считаются с 0
<tagezi> ы
<SergeyIT> не надо вносить всякую отсебятину
<anton_p> у тебя с 0, но у тгз с 1, судя по "16"
<tagezi> 0-й бит?
<tagezi> ну, как знаете, мне проще пальцем тыкать :)
<SergeyIT> по степепи 2, позиционаая система счисления
<anton_p> лоу-эндиан? биг-эндиан?
<anton_p> нетворк ордер?
<SergeyIT> хватает всякого )
<anton_p> лан, если кратко, в чём суть вопроса? :)
<anton_p> а то по логам как-то нетривиально составить полную последовательную картину
<anton_p> а мне лень... :)
<artus> я жеж на пасту кинул все что у меня есть )
<anton_p> ща
<artus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16453852/
<aleksei`> дня всем )
<anton_p> ага и в чём вопрос?
<artus> дароф леха
<anton_p> вопрос только как контрольная сумма считается
<anton_p> остальное вроде понятно.
<artus> вопрос в ... A5 01 01  80 с8  это я командую первому контроллеру крутить движек в лево со скоростью 200 или я чето не то ?
<anton_p> A5 -- стандартный заголовок, "синхробайт", по нему "та сторона" определяет начало команды
<artus> это я догадался :D
<anton_p> адрес не может быть 01
<aleksei`> эхх, как кинуло жёстко
<anton_p> адрес всега |=16
<tagezi> это почему?
<anton_p> полчуается, чтобы дать команду "первому", надо 17
<artus> а, ну тогда адрес 9
<anton_p> а сорри 8
<anton_p> да, 8
<anton_p> да 9
<artus> 00001001-первый
<artus> 00001010-второй
<anton_p> да
<artus> воот
<artus> он у нас как 09 пишетцо?
<anton_p> команда 01. ок. что дальше? я хз что за команда
<tagezi> ааа.. ну, да :)
<anton_p> это шестнадцатиричная
<anton_p> 0x09
<anton_p> 09 в си не бывает
<artus> тогда a5 09 01 80 c8 и какая то мифическая контрольная сумма
<artus> если я это плюну в терминал - теоретически чето кудато должно закрутитцо , так ?  )
<anton_p> 80 с8, если это лоу-ендиан, то это 0xc880
<artus> так, ты пасту глянул? нефиг мне тут страшные слова добавлять :D
<anton_p> вычти 0x8000 и получишь скорость
<anton_p> и нужна контрольная сумма которую можно посчитать миллионом способов
<anton_p> надо знать как
<JohnDoe_71Rus> они тут точно ракету на марс программируют
<anton_p> судя по примеру ff 80 -- скорость тут задают "255" и это лоу-эндиан
<SergeyIT> может просто сбросить старший бит и будет скорость
<artus> anton_p, короче нужно формировать письмо в котором в мягкой форме указать что они козлы и с их писулькой и наркоман не разберетцо?
<anton_p> без контрольной суммы нет завершения
<JohnDoe_71Rus> если сбросить будет скорость свободного падения
<anton_p> но ты можешь попробовать тупо суммировать байты
<anton_p> если не сработает, то писать "казлы"
<SergeyIT> биты легкие - не падают
<JohnDoe_71Rus> код рида-соломона для проверки
<artus> лана, на обед, вернусь продолжу вас доставать ))
<anton_p> A5 09 01 ff 80 XX -- вот их пример. все числа дали, а контрольную сумму не посчитатли
<SergeyIT> КС в документации смотреть надо (но не в русской)
<anton_p> а могли бы чтобы можно было проверить предположение
<anton_p> если ты хотел "крутить влево со скоростью 200", то надо a5 09 01 c8 80 XX
<SergeyIT> и входит ли синхро с КС, вопрос
<anton_p> и входит ли контрольная сумма в контрольную сумму?
<anton_p> https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9A%D0%BE%D0%BD%D1%82%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%BB%D1%8C%D0%BD%D0%B0%D1%8F_%D1%81%D1%83%D0%BC%D0%BC%D0%B0
<anton_p> Несмотря на своё название, контрольная сумма не обязательно вычисляется путём суммирования.
<anton_p> я бы ксорил со сдвигом
<anton_p> но я уже старый и склочный :)
<SergeyIT> уже со сдвигом? )
<anton_p> да, наверное
<aleksei`> ахахахаха, дал блин совет как не пустую папку из консоли удалить )))
<aleksei`> sudo rm -rf /  имя папки
<aleksei`> парень удалил корень (
<anton_p> а чего смеёшься
<anton_p> сделал гадость, сердцу радость?
<aleksei`> я про то что бездумный копипаст убивает
<anton_p> теперь шифруйся. а то догонит...
<andrex> а я всегда говорил нехрен давать копирастить
<andrex> пнуть в направлении пускай сам дальше думает
<andrex> а там либо додумается либо забьет
<aleksei`> эхх, беда с такими ..
<artus> anton_p, а сфигли сначала скорость а потом направление? если у них написано, черным по русскому направление и скорость-два байта
<artus> 10000000 00000000
<anton_p> когда число кодируется более чем одним байтом, то там ничинаются "интерсности" в виде порядка байт
<artus> ладно, поверю на слово :D а контрольная тогда как считаетцо?
<anton_p> из их пример и общих соображений, я сделал вывод, что у них "лоу-эндиан" порядок, когда младшие байты пишутся первыми
<anton_p> в твоей копипасте про кс нет ничего, кроме того, что она есть
<artus> ясн :D значит всеравно им писать повесть о том что они козлы :D
<anton_p> есть другая дока?
<artus> это все чеесть :D на мой запрос - а дайте ман по общению с вашей железякой по 485му то рс-у, они и дали блин
<anton_p> когда кс = 1 байт, то, часто, он может делаться: 1) тупым суммированием; 2) тупым ксором; 3) ксором со сдвигом предыдущего результата
<artus> а на карандашах можно? это ты дядя-програмист, а я жеж так :)
<anton_p> можно экспериментально попробовать первые два варианта с вариантами включающими синхробайт и нет
<anton_p> ты хоть какую то часть программы написал?
<artus> тобиш я тупо сумиру все вышеидещее без стартующего бита?
<anton_p> да, в тип ансигнед чар
<anton_p> чтобы автомато образалось и остался только младший байт
<artus> да ниче я не писал ешо, тоже мне писуна нашол ) я сначала хочу втупую поплевать в терминал, если зашиволитцо - буду думать
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://habrastorage.org/files/371/3e9/536/3713e953613743ac91cc2817d7264e4f.jpeg
<artus> эт чего за цапа ?
<anton_p> perl -le '@a=(0xa5,0x09, 0x01, 0xc8, 0x80); $a += $_ for @a; printf "%02x\n", $a & 255'
<anton_p> f7
<anton_p> вот пример кс
<anton_p> по сумме
<artus> а, ну значит сумируем вообще все вышестоящее
<anton_p> это пример что попробовать
<anton_p> след раз попробуй без первого а5
<artus> чего за f7 ?
<anton_p> потом вместо += попробуй ^=
<anton_p> f7 -- полученная кс по алгоритму
<artus> как нарисовать смайлик с взорваной головой ? :D
<anton_p> если ничего не подойдёт, то писать письмо: "многоуважаемые казлы, не могли бы вы промекать мне алгоритм каэс?"
<artus> )))
<artus> а, понял, так бы и сказал что это контрольная сумма по вышеприведенному )
<anton_p> я тебе дал однострочник на перле, который для заданной последовательности считает кс
<artus> виш как я быстро учусь :D
<anton_p> перл то есть?
<anton_p> он обычно всегда есть :)
<artus> ну я проверил и понял что ты мне дал) а пока не проверил непонял) но теперь я уже понимаю больше чем до момента пока понимал меньше :D
<anton_p> понимание растёт
<anton_p> расширяешь горизонт незнания
<artus> дада ^_^
<SergeyIT> как же раньше хорошо было с документацией!
<artus> да вообще не говори
<anton_p> когда раньше?
<SergeyIT> до 90-х
<SergeyIT> по глобального ширпотреба
<anton_p> когда в 87-88 я начал на z80 программировать, с документацией было очень плохо
<SergeyIT> до
<artus> у меня тут платка есть, видеонаблюдения, с захватом обекта , и внезапно к ней тоже нифига никаког документации не прилагалось :D
<anton_p> буквально были фарцовщики документации
<artus> но вроде как выбил схему принципиальную, электрическую, и понял что окромя доков еще 90% железа в комплексе недогрузили :D
<anton_p> может в дефолт-сити было иначе, но тем не менее
<artus> не говоря уже о протоколах общения с эним чудом инженерной мысли
<SergeyIT> так это уже ширпотреб был... а я про PDP11
<anton_p> у меня в школе был pdp 11-40
<anton_p> вернее его советский аналог
<anton_p> на нём была ос демос 2.0...
<anton_p> адаптация бсд 2.9 вроде
<anton_p> школьники программировали на си в среде юникс...
<anton_p> вот такое вот трудное детство
<SergeyIT> и  чего тут плохого? Развивались
<anton_p> когда последний раз в школу заходил, лет 16+ назад, стояли уже нормальные компы с каким-то редхатом что ли
<SergeyIT> машина и язык простые были
<anton_p> да ничего плохого. но рамы было 128кбайт что ли, на 7 терминалов. мало.
<SergeyIT> можно было остановить машину и посмотреть что у нее в памяти
<anton_p> ага. руками выставить адрес запуска с панели
<SergeyIT> тестовую программку в кодах набить
<anton_p> память на феритовых колечках
<anton_p> жёсткие магнитные диски в прямом смысле этого слова
<anton_p> 8" флопы
<anton_p> пытаюсь вспомнить размер тех дисков
<anton_p> помню что на одной пластине аж 2.5 мегабайта было
<SergeyIT> 256кб
<andrex> да там помоему больше 8" ибо из кторых щас антенны делают нифиг не 8"
<anton_p> 8" -- флоппи диски
<SergeyIT> 8 1/2"
<anton_p> 256кб это уже апгрейд был
<SergeyIT> это флоппы
<artus> воуу, мыжикии, ану попрячте фалосы в штаны, вы же смущаете неокрепшие юные умы :D
<anton_p> 14" были диски вроде
<artus> anton_p, а может ты мне сразу скажеж как мне тем же перлом плюнуть в конвертер и выхлоп услышать?
<artus> титановые ))) блескучие
<anton_p> я хз как "плюнуть в конвертер"
<artus> ну я в плане /dev/ttyUSB0
<anton_p> там же его настроить надо, ты разобрался как ? :)
<artus> че его строить, кроме битрейта вроде как и ненуна ничего
<anton_p> а есть способ понять что работает?
<tagezi> блин, я тут на пол часика отошёл, а вы чуть ли не книгу написали уже :))
<artus> хотя , а жеж могу без нагрузки подцепить контроллер, и если в него плюну то он теоретически должен мне контрольную сумму выплюнуть , так ?
<anton_p> а ты не отходи
<anton_p> я не понял кто что выплюне
<artus> ну в терминал должнен прийти какой то логический ответ на мой запрос, или контрольная сумма там до лампочки?
<anton_p> если кс не совпадает, то, твой пакет должен быть проигнорирован. по логике. он же битый
<tagezi> а зачем битые пакеты посылать?
<anton_p> нет алго кс. надо попробовать очевидные варианты и если не подойдут, то писать письмо "казлам"
<tagezi> там скорее всего структура, которую заполняешь и она сама высчитывает кс
<anton_p> где "там"?
<tagezi> при посылке пакета
<tagezi> в иде
<anton_p> ты читал копипасту?
<tagezi> в том с чем он работает
<anton_p> омг
<anton_p> ардуны-телепаты
<tagezi> угу.. там нет алгоритма для кс
<anton_p> именно
<anton_p> и апи нет. либы нет
<tagezi> да артус просто зажал их :)
<anton_p> а иде ардуины точно не обязана знать ничего. и не знает
<anton_p> artus: sudo apt-get install libdevice-serialport-perl; cpan install Device::SerialPort::Arduino, после этого дам однострочник
<tagezi> да ладно.. а нафига тогда оно вообще нужно?
<tagezi> можно просто в блакнотике писать
<anton_p> оно умеет подсветку синтаксиса, вызов компиляторов и тулчейна для заливки фирмвари
<anton_p> ты её вообще пробовал?
<tagezi> не, я бимроботов делаю, их программить не нужно
<artus> anton_p, по дефолту настройки ему вкатывать?
<anton_p> цпану? да
<artus> чет оно на [local::lib] залипло, или ему ручками его отпечатать?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> робяты, может шли бы вы, на #arduino-ru
<artus> или оно ждет пока ему судо впечатаеш?
<artus> нет тут ардуин, я в убунте ))
<artus> а не, норм , комп висит просто :D
<artus> да и надо же логи входов выходов разбавлять буквами)
<artus> цобако, несобралось
<artus> anton_p, из за макемакера? http://paste.ubuntu.com/16456857/
<artus> а стоять
<anton_p> от блин :)
<anton_p> сделай сначала тогда cpan install ExtUtils::MakeMaker
<artus> рута забыл)
<anton_p> f
<anton_p> а, оно ж его тебе ставило и не смогло :)
<artus> второй раз судом крикнул на него http://paste.ubuntu.com/16456914/ тевайс ему командовать инсталить?
<anton_p> да... мэйкмейкер часто новый хотят. хотя для этого конкретно модуля и неоправданно. с другой стороны, я нарывался на странности в старых
<anton_p> perl -MCPAN -e shell
<anton_p> внутри сделай что сказали : i /Device::SerialPort::Arduino/
<anton_p> от рута лучше, чтобы сразу нормально в систему поставить
<artus> cpan i /Device::SerialPort::Arduino/ или как с ним тут общатцо
<anton_p> perl -MCPAN -e shell
<artus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16456994/
<artus> а ардуина мне зачем?
<anton_p> у тебя не она?
<anton_p> была же она :)
<artus> у меня usb-rs485 на FT232RL
<anton_p> сорри, момент тогда
<anton_p> перепишу
<artus> Bus 004 Device 004: ID 0403:6001 Future Technology Devices International, Ltd FT232 USB-Serial (UART) IC ))
<artus> а ардуинину я так если че смогу слушать тоже ?
<anton_p> ну наверное
<mva> anton_p: !!!
<artus> хотя и дуину подцепил, теже яйца
<mva> зачем превращать систему в слаку?
<artus> о, мва жив ))
<mva> artus: и тебе привет :)
<artus> ^_^ )) дароффф
<anton_p> artus: erl -MDevice::SerialPort -le 'my @a=(0xa5,0x09, 0x01, 0xc8, 0x80); my $a = 0; $a += $_ for @a;  $a &= 255; push @a, $a; my $rs = Device::SerialPort->new("/dev/ttyUSB0"); $rs->baudrate(9600); $rs->databits(8); $rs->parity("none"); $rs->write(pack "C*", @a)'
<anton_p> sorry
<anton_p> perl -MDevice::SerialPort -le 'my @a=(0xa5,0x09, 0x01, 0xc8, 0x80); my $a = 0; $a += $_ for @a;  $a &= 255; push @a, $a; my $rs = Device::SerialPort->new("/dev/ttyUSB0"); $rs->baudrate(9600); $rs->databits(8); $rs->parity("none"); $rs->write(pack "C*", @a)'
<anton_p> при копипасте потерял первую букву :)
<anton_p> ирк вылетал...
<anton_p> так что артус, пиши вопросы если от меня чего то не пришло
<artus> я пока провода развожу, ща посотримсс
<anton_p> JohnDoe_71Rus> робяты, может шли бы вы, на #arduino-ru -- подозреваю там публику ещё менее образованную, чем тут... :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вы бы ее разбавили. и подтолкнули к росту
<anton_p> во первых там большинство сидит в ардуино-иде и на винде
<anton_p> во вторых, они не умеют программировать вообще, не то, что на си даже
<anton_p> поговорить там всего несколько чел есть "на уровне", в основном, по 200 раз одна и та же жевачка
<anton_p> представь, пол канала атрёмок
<anton_p> сужу, впрочем, по форуму ардиуно.ру
<SergeyIT> ардуиной даже мва разбудили (
<andrex> да он и не спал
<artus> сцобако, толи на контроллере жаэе светика нет на приход по рсу команды, толи нифига не угадали с форматом :D надо движок искать, куда его уже умыкнули
<artus> *даже
<aleksei`> скайнет строите? )
<artus> ну пытаемсо :D
<anton_p> артус, не сработало?
<anton_p> попробуй такой вариант: my @a=(0x09, 0x01, 0xc8, 0x80); my $a = 0; $a += $_ for @a;  $a &= 255; unshift @a, 0xa5; push @a, $a; my $rs = Device::SerialPort->new("/dev/ttyUSB0"); $rs->baudrate(9600); $rs->databits(8); $rs->parity("none"); $rs->write(pack "C*", @a)
<anton_p> кавычку одинарную закрой только. я снова с копипастой промазал
<anton_p> это вариант когда в кс не участвует синхробайт
<artus> блин, а мона на  пасту, мне из вичата копипастить ваще жесть :D
<anton_p> вот жеж :)
<anton_p> щищас
<brestows> Народ кто нить работает с LDAP ?
<artus> кстати, http://paste.ubuntu.com/16457797/ оно норм все ? чейто меня смущает что прерывания и порт в нолях
<artus> чего ты уже поломал ?
<anton_p> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16457822/
<anton_p> да ничего я не ломал
<artus> я брестовам
<brestows> я не ломал :)
<artus> так не бывает :D
<brestows> мне надо получить список пользователей который заблочили себя путем не правильного ввода пароля
<brestows> надо это сделать через ldap запрос
<brestows> но не догонеяю как это сделать
 * anton_p не работает с лдап
<brestows> Да вот я блин воюю уже целый день :(
<brestows> бяда и огорчения
<artus> интересно, а конвертер у меня вообще работает :D  на плевок в него он конечно по rx моргает, но ....
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не плюй в контроллер, пригодицца....
<anton_p> я как посмотрю на пример по лдапу, так мне страшно сразу https://www.websense.com/content/support/library/web/hosted/dsc_admin/example_schema.aspx
<anton_p> userAccountControl:1.2.840.113556.1.4.803:=2 -- супер блин
<artus> гг
<brestows> ну как бы да :)
<brestows> тут все понятно
<brestows> но это не то
<artus> а я думал у меня вопросы :D
<brestows> это покажет те учетки которые заблокированы т.е. disabled пользователи
<brestows> а нужно получить спискок locked пользователей
<anton_p> я сочувствую всем, кому нужен лдап
<anton_p> недо-ноускл база с шифрованными ключами
<brestows> ну он везде нужен где есть MS AD :)
<artus> мс ненужен, понапридумываю всякого,  а потом сношают себе моск :D
<brestows> :-D
<brestows> не все так просто :)
<artus> это ты себя утешаеш )))
<brestows>  да да
<brestows> конечно
<andrex> lockoutTime>=1
<andrex> иши
<brestows> этот атрибут врет :)
<brestows> он не обнуляется если учетка автоматом разблокировалась по таймауту :)
<brestows> т.е. если пользователь ввел не правильно пароль n раз
<brestows> то lockouttime выставляется в локальное текущее время
<artus> а может того, физически пользователей устранять? тогда и вопросов не будет :D
<brestows> через 30 минут его разблочит
<brestows> но lockouttime не обнулится
<brestows> и мы получаем ситуацию что по запросу пользователь заблокирован а на самом деле нет
<artus> а я говорил что говно ваш ад :D
<artus> brestows, это типа https://ldapwiki.willeke.com/wiki/Active%20Directory%20Locked%20Accounts эта трабла с локаутом?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> с блекаутом )
<artus> угу, полным )
<brestows> да
<brestows> именно
<anton_p> artus: ну чо там? ничего не заработало?
<artus> да как оказалось без движка непонятно, толи на контроллере нет моргалок на входящий сигнал, толи у меня конвертер не але, вобщем завтра раздобуду движек и попробую, если чего - я тебя еще потискаю на предмет :)
<anton_p> а ещё потискай казлов на предмет кс
<artus> ну эт само собой, ибо нефиг :D ато понаписываю непонятные сферические примеры от балды , и фиг провериш же
<anton_p> собсна в моих примерах должно быть понятно чо как делать. для отладки их достаточно. потом напрограммируешь чего надо :)
<artus> ты не отмазывайсо, я один фиг тебя ешо потискаю :D
<anton_p> :)
<andrex> SergeyIT: че с тобой?
<SergeyIT> как я скакал ))... мышкой не туда попадал )
<andrex> очки нада побольше
<SergeyIT> если снять только, у меня близорукость
<alexhr> всем привет
<Sergey_IT> ночера
<Sergey_IT> tagezi: смотрю и в Лаппеенранте беженцы появились
<tagezi> да давно уже
<Sergey_IT> диковато они смотрятся
#ubuntu-ru 2016-05-17
<tagezi> утра всем
<artus> утр-тр-тр-тр-тр
<andrex> artus: бах!
<andrex> че урчишь тут
<artus> дожджджд
<andrex> ну у нас нифга не дожд
<andrex> совсем е дожд
<andrex> н
<andrex> градусников 30
<artus> нормм че
<andrex> луче б был дожд
<JohnDoe_71Rus> тоже на клаве буква Н пропадает
<andrex> это пальцы
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у меня на клаве, палец попадает, а клавиша не всегда регистрируется
<andrex> у меня переодически рандомные буквы пропадают) или меняются местами))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> прячуца
<Alagos> Специально настраивал такое поведение, что ли?)
<andrex> да
<Alagos> !termbin.com
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='termbin.com'
<Alagos> Прикольная штука, можно добавить это в wiki для паст
<tagezi> да всё раво, если нужно показать, то из консоли не вылизаешь
<tagezi> да и логи хрен кто грамотно подсветит
<Alagos> Смотря какие логи)
<tagezi> какая разница? если он один лог подсвечивает нормально, а другой через Ж, то он не умеет подсвечивать логи
<tagezi> или мы тут филосовствуем не очем?
<andrex> ненада ниче подсвечивтаь
<andrex> вот опять
<Alagos> Паста - чтобы быстро показать кому-то, а не чтобы подсветить и анализировать тонны логов, для логов есть спец. софт.
<tagezi> и чем тогда не устраивает 3 имеющихся?
<Alagos> Тем что их надо устанавливать в систему?
<andrex> ну их на самом деле не 3)
<andrex> эм
<tagezi> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com/ http://hastebin.com
<tagezi> да, только 2 указано
<tagezi> а в интеренете их 100500
<JohnDoe_71Rus> что делает убунту с тонной пасты каждый день? как то анализирует?
<Alagos> termbin не требует установки, автоматом удаляет пасту через месяц, устанавливать в систему не нужно. Удобно же
<tagezi> а хрен его знает.. использует как код для юнити наверное
<andrex> дак все удаляют их
<tagezi> @voice Alagos
<andrex> некторые даже через день
<tagezi> да её и не нужно больше дня держать..
<artus> так, четут, я отвлекси
<tagezi> да чел рекламирует сервис
<artus> какой?
<tagezi> вот думаю, забанить его или нет
<tagezi> да нет там порнушки :))
<Alagos> Тю
<artus> стой, рекламы там я не вижу, че б и нет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> надо нарисовать, в asci и на пасту
<artus> Alagos, а чиво там за демо?
<Alagos> Просто увидел на английском канале ubuntu как для помощи неофиту используют этот сервис, зашел, потестил - реально удобно, меня устроили все настройки сходу. Решил поделиться - получил войс. Круто, чё
<JohnDoe_71Rus> это орден, за особые заслуги
<artus> @devoice Alagos
<andrex> один фиг нада ставить что то что будет слать этот лог на сервис
<artus> больше годных паст :D
<andrex> аналагично просто pastebinit
<artus> эм, дык оно ж через nc шлеть
<Alagos> У меня до этого в системе стоял pastebin и я пытался настроить чтобы на slexy пасту кидало так, чтобы она через какое-то время сама удалилась, но по умолчанию кидает навсегда. Не люблю я в пасту навсегда что-то отправлять
<andrex> ну вот нету у мну nc в системе))
<Alagos> Как?
<artus> [/home/artus]% echo just testing!  | nc termbin.com 9999
<artus> http://termbin.com/avvr
<artus> это круче пастыыыыы
<Alagos> Фишка же в том, что почти везде оно есть, и в linux, и в win и в mac
<artus> nc по дефолту есть
<artus> андрюхаа, добавь в алиас боту, реально круто :D
<andrex> тсndrex@tux / $ nc
<andrex> bash: nc: команда не найдена
<andrex> :p
<Alagos> У тебя не ubuntu)
<andrex> tagezi: меня спалили)
<tagezi> нужно ещё ман добавить как логи можно скриншотить :)
<andrex> нуу этовозможно)
<Alagos> А зачем? Как с них потом копировать текст?
<andrex> зачем?
<Alagos> Ну чтобы код ошибки погуглить)
<andrex> пусть любуются
<artus> неее, ну круто жееж https://itmages.ru/image/view/4280380/17ab637f
<andrex> 10 метровой картинкой
<tagezi> Alagos: http://rus-linux.net/nlib.php?name=/MyLDP/office/OCR/OCR_review.html
<artus> andrex, ну добааавь боту на всякий этот сервис в пасту, круть прям ^_^
<andrex> artus: нуу ок)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> прозрачные окна зло
<Alagos> artus: а как ты alias без pipe запустил?
<andrex> эм
<andrex> у него в алиса палка просто
<andrex> е
<andrex> наверное
<tagezi> у него кругом палки.. он же у нас столяр-маляр :)
<artus> Alagos, alias -g   P='| nc termbin.com 9999'
<JohnDoe_71Rus> папа карло
<Alagos> artus: прикольно
<andrex> ну яж грил
<andrex> в алиасе палка
<andrex> Alagos: слабак)
<Alagos> andrex: )
<artus> у мну много че прикольного в zshrc :D
<Alagos> Думаю в стандартном терминале так не прокатит
<artus> я хз, у меня стондарно везде zsh ))
<Alagos> А что ключ -g делает? У меня в alias только -p есть
<artus> и конфиг висит на вебсервере , глобальный алиас
<andrex> !no paste is <reply> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com http://hastebin.com http://termbin.com
<ubuntuhelp> I'll remember that andrex
<artus> http://termbin.com/juo2
<Alagos> А где alias для cp?
<Alagos> andrex: круто, спасибо :)
<Alagos> artus: чтобы вместо cp использовать rsync, например)
<andrex> хмм я кодировку малех по другому меняю
<artus> гдето дальше было)
<artus> Alagos, https://itmages.ru/image/view/4280420/485f1865
<tagezi> это чтобы ему удобнее попипастить было? :)
<artus> alias sync='rsync --progress -avz'
<Alagos> А почему столько страданий с кодировками?
<Alagos> alias cp='rsync -Pa'
<artus> хз,Э раз в в несколько лет бывает пригождаетцо, а оно у меня есть) и думать ненадо) грепнул конфиг, вспомнил че надо и не паришся)
<andrex> enconv -x utf8 * к примеру)
<andrex> из любой в utf
<Alagos> Распознавание не всегда корректно у меня отрабатывало
<artus> иногда требуетцо из утф в венду)
<Alagos> А, это да
<artus> вобщем работает - меня и не парит как оно там работает)
<andrex> enconv -x сз1251 *
<andrex> cp
<andrex> из люой в венду
<andrex> фз у мну норм работает. просто часто бывает шлют файх хрен скакими кракозябрами и понимать что за кодировка лень
<artus> а енко разве есть по дефолту?
<andrex> неа
<artus> ну вот )
<andrex> нууу у меня есть))
<andrex> по деолту
<artus> блин, опять пришол к тому что надо впилить алиас на предустановку всего чего нужно для комфортной работы )
<andrex> это бунта такая вот) че ненада пихает)
<artus> и все забываю ))
<andrex> у скаяж было чет в блоге
<andrex> который засрали
<artus> че значит ненадо, если у тя нетката нет в системе то хз че у тя вообще есть )
<artus> у ская дажи бложег есть? )
<andrex> был
<artus> гг
<andrex> ну воткнул я неткат че
<andrex> ненужен он был мне)
<artus> самый годный бложек у инка был, щас чейто зачах, переодически граблю его себе в архивчик, малоли че :D
<Alagos> Можно линк на него?
<artus> deboan.pro
<artus> *debian.pro
<Alagos> Вот тоже много раз приходил к тому, что было бы хорошо сохранить куда-то в облако список пакетов нужных в системе, чтобы потом его в новой системе развернуть и все
<artus> список надо совать в рцшку а потом одной командой ставить )
<Alagos> Есть у dpkg опции для импорта и экспорта списка выбранных в системе пакетов
<Alagos> Да, интересный бложек
<Alagos> Зашел в пару статей, ожидая увидеть копипаст, но нет. Инквизитор молоток
<artus> есть
<artus> хренаси, у инка эксклюзивный контент с годными коментами и разжовываниями)
<Alagos> Та да
<Alagos> Вот только чего у него WordPress древний - не понятно
<Alagos> Это как минимум не безопасно
<artus> думаю с чем с чемм а с безопасностью у него все норм :D
<Alagos> Проверил, таки не пашет pipe так как у тебя)
<artus> а у тя че, баш ?
<Alagos> Угу
<artus> нафиг он тебе ? он жеж уныл (
<Alagos> Та привык уже к нему
<Alagos> Пробовал fish - что-то он не пошел мне совсем, как-то там все через одно место
<artus> ты нивпиливаеш :D ставь zsh
<artus> [/home/artus]% cat .zshrc | wc -l
<artus> 555
<artus> хеее
<Alagos> О_о
<andrex> fish недопилиный обрубок
<Alagos> Вот и мне так показалось
<artus> мне б для полног осчастья б еще промт вкусный для zsh найти, совсем было бы хорошо
<andrex> а я не запариваюсь
<artus> я тоже, но хоца
<Alagos> На англицком ubuntu канале девушка конфигурит инет-соединение через терминал)
<Alagos> Это прям как ток-шоу какое-то
<artus> и че? )
<Alagos> Всем каналом ей помагают)
<artus> у нас тут свое шоу, мальчег полтора месяца по мануалу сетапил сквид :D
<Alagos> А еще она хочет обновиться с 15.10 на 16.04 и искренне не понимает почему система говорит что это займёт приблизительно 10 часов
<artus> 2 недели у него ушло на сетап сервера , тупо проинсталить из образа :D
<Alagos> artus: ОМГ. И каков результат? Настроил все что надо?
<artus> да фиг там :D
<Alagos> Бгг)
<Alagos> Обидно, досадно... Ну и ладно)))
<Alagos> Ого, так она не просто хочет wifi подключить через консоль, она хочет hotspot настроить, а там баг, и ей нужно с 15.10 на 14.04 или на 16.04 перейти)
<andrex> у нас тут помоему одна девка сидит)
<andrex> Alagos: иди помогай
<Alagos> Да там куча помощников, так что можно запастись попкорном и просто наблюдать)
<andrex> да ты нашей помогай
<Alagos> На этом канале даже несколько было, вроде
<Alagos> Кошка или как-то так
<andrex> гру кошка ханна настя(бот) и еще пара
<Alagos> настя(бот) - это искусственная девушка канала?)
<andrex> это трололо
<Alagos> Кстати, кто-то на 16.04 уже переходил?
<andrex> у мну еще обновы не пришли
<andrex> жду когда бета тест пройдет
<andrex> ))
<Alagos> Бета-тест - это спотыкания о все возможные баги вроде как уже стабильной системы в первые 3 месяца после её выкатывания?)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> можно будет щупать после 16.04.01
<andrex> да
<andrex> когда 1 будет тогда и придет обнова
<Alagos> Кто-то использует zalman для вируализации образов?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> во, есть монитор, 1280х1024 и система показывает доступными тоже квардатные разрешения. можно ручками добавить 1280х800 с расположением по центру вертикали?
<andrex> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ do-release-upgrade
<andrex> Проверка наличия нового релиза Ubuntu
<andrex> Новая версия не обнаружена
<andrex> гг
<JohnDoe_71Rus> суду забыл
<andrex> ненада суду
<Alagos> Вроде еще -d ключ нужен чтобы сейчас нашло
<andrex> ну найдет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а без суды ей прав не хватает
<andrex> а я нехочу)
<andrex> хватает
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не суды и не судымы будете
<artus> хы http://itmages.ru/image/view/4280620/8e18da50
<Alagos> sudo update-manager -d
<andrex> это поиск девовских релизов
<andrex> ну нафиг
<andrex> вот комуто делать нефиг, да artus ?
<andrex> где бот?
<andrex> гг0
<artus> а четы сразуу, че тыыыы
 * andrex кинул унтой в artus
<artus> неее, ну ты чеееееее
 * andrex обижает злого дядьку
<artus> ну ты вообщеее :'(
<andrex> та ладно, я же любя)
<artus> └─(%:11:02:%)── cat .zshrc | wc -l                                                                       ──(Вто,Май17)─┘
<artus> 846
<artus> передоз :D
<Alagos> andrex: ты где унту взял?
<andrex> у меня всешда с собой
<andrex> вдруг зима а я без унты
<artus> пасаныыыы, http://i.piccy.info/i9/43b49360b246f3f91bbdc00b19058110/1433478362/87789/905419/20150602_060904_800.jpg где здесь входящее и исходящее подключения ?
<Alagos> Дык, эта штука через себя проводит, ей без разницы что входящее, а что исходящее
<artus> ну я не думаю что она сдюжит если на вторичку ей 3 фазы фигануть :D
<artus> хотя может и не помреть
<artus> я жиж правильно понял что первичка на вход это большие буквы ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: имхо буквы БОЛЬШИЕ и маленькие
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а занятная схема, с отводами
<Alagos> Куда ты это хочешь воткнуть?
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, размер букв я заметил :D
<andrex> не бунточан а чантабун какойто)
<artus> :D
<andrex> покрести мща всех)
<artus> нинудиии :D хоть какая-то видимость жизни )
<andrex> тю тя
<artus> ты бота запилил ? или опять фигней маялсо? :D
<andrex> тыж должен был
<artus> ты не сьежай :D
<andrex> вот оно как)
<artus> я потом подниму , ты пока настраивай :D
<andrex> дак настроено оно там все
<andrex> тока права раздать тем кого там нет а тут есть
<artus> ща попробую тогда
<Alagos> А что с ботом не так? Мне пишет что ubuntuhelp есть на канале
<andrex> кто пишет?
<andrex> O_o
<artus> кто это тебе там уже пишет, ану признавайсо
<andrex> artus: прикинь ему кто то пишет)
<andrex> ubuntuhelp: не пиши ему
<Alagos> Бгг)
<Alagos> ubuntuhelp: !test
<ubuntuhelp> failed!
<andrex> а есть игнор комманда если че))
<Alagos> Чтобы игнорировать бота?
<artus> andrex, эмммммм
<artus> Результат загрузки:
<artus> gid|stat|avg speed  |path/URI
<artus> ===+====+===========+===========================================================
<artus>   1|  OK|  84.8KiB/s|/home/artus/bot/backup1.tar.gz
<artus> ll
<artus> 191K
<andrex> эм
<artus> прямой линк на файлег кинь в приват
<andrex> дак оно де с дропа
<artus> а че оно не тянетцо арией
<andrex> фз
<linxon> ся
<artus> изыди неечисть )
<artus> а вгетом сосет, странно
<linxon> привет :)
<artus> дарофф)
<artus> чего пристебалсо к буквам, ненравитцо? :D
<linxon> что мудрите
<linxon> я случайно тут что-то написал...
<artus> блин, у тя там на 100 метров словари чтоль с викой ?
<artus> linxon, не отмазывайся, всеравно никто не поверит )
<andrex> да
<linxon> пришлось тут с вами болтать
<andrex> грю база же там еще
<linxon> andrex: привет, Андрюх
<andrex> привет шпион
 * tagezi пошёл за верёвкой, тоже хочет болтать :)
<tagezi> или нужны болты? :)
<linxon> :(
<artus> шпильки бери, будем болты делать)
<andrex> tagezi: болталка нужна
<tagezi> болталки нет :(
<tagezi> есть шуруповерт :)
<andrex> миксер ужены забери
<artus> чейто я уже и пожрать захотел , а еще час туканить :(
<andrex> иди пожри разрешаю)
<tagezi> мексер у меня :)) жене нельзя доверять приготовление вусняшек :)
<andrex> аа ну эт пральна
<artus> я п пожрал, еще не приготовили (
<linxon> у вас каждая вещь имеет свое странное название
<artus> прально, жынке шурик с вилкой и пусть жужжит
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: http://leg.co.ua/info/podstancii/primenenie-transformatorov-napryazheniya.html
<tagezi> вещи вообще имеют странное название.. вот например название "вещь"
<linxon> вещь да
<andrex> да вещь это вещь
<linxon> причем странная
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, там неот ответа на вопрос на каких входах первичкка а где вторичка на данном трансе)
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, вобщем проще методом тыка )
<linxon> шифруетесь вы тут
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: внизу 3 картинки
<tagezi> только тыкай мерялкой :)
<andrex> и спалить хреновину?
<linxon> особый язык общения :)
<linxon> чтобы никто не понял
<linxon> о чем идет речь
<tagezi> да, это шифр по круче вижера
<tagezi> или как его там
 * linxon шпион
<JohnDoe_71Rus> enigma
<linxon> энигма прошлый век по сравнению с вашим особенным :)
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, иии , они никак кроме размера букв не корелируютцо с картинком на трансе) но по идее первичко и вторичко я угадал
<tagezi> виженера.. во :)
<linxon> ладно, поболтал
<linxon> теперь можно пожрать
<andrex> пистуй
<artus> стаять , я тут с голоду помераюю , а ты жрать
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: надпись "6 или 10кВ" на картинке тебе не о чем не говорит?
 * linxon собрал крошки со стола и бросил в сторону andrex
<artus> andrex, показательное самоубийство будет ? :D
<andrex> да
<artus> ыыы
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, ну я жеж не деревянный по пояс ) там и бек киловольтажу видно где вход
<andrex> @kban andrex 3600 ушел спать
<andrex> ой нетак)
<artus> @mode -b *!andrex@unaffiliated/andrex
<artus> andrex, стаять
<artus> я ток бота распаковал
<andrex> ну шо такое?
<andrex> уже забаницо не зя?
<artus> так, как он стартовать то должен?
<tagezi> там большая кнопка старт :)
<artus> апгрейд запускать?
<andrex> ну ~/.local/bin/supybot config
<andrex> ну можеш
<andrex> оно с гита скачает и обновит
<andrex> за одно зависимости обновит
<artus> Traceback (most recent call last):
<artus>   File "./supybot", line 37, in <module>
<artus>     import supybot
<artus> ImportError: No module named supybot
<artus> ээх, чую прийдетцо
<anton_p> пистон?
<andrex> вот колупася)
<andrex> моули ему нада понимаеш ли
<andrex> artus: помоему в репах уже лимноериа есть
<andrex> если че
<tagezi> о, ворчун пришёл :)
<SergeyIT> боииитесь?... и правильно )
<tagezi> угу, заворчишь насмерть :)
<artus> я хз че там есть Release:6.0.7
<artus> Codename:squeeze
<artus> ))
<linxon> !д
<linxon> SergeyIT: о привет
<artus> andrex, оно кроме как в локал никуда не насрет ничего?
<andrex> ну в хомяк вобще насрет не ток в локал) там сорцы же еще качать)
<andrex> поэтому нада ему отдельный хомяк
<artus> а мона его ограничить местом сранья?
<andrex> не помню уже
<linxon> при компиляции место установки указывается же
<andrex> в гите справка ну ихел помоему у скрипта должен быть
<Alagos> вы локального бота поднимаете, что ли?
<artus> да ну блин, его ка кзнцу штоль в отдельным юзверем пускать (( лень жеж вспоминать как оно делаетцо
<linxon> какой-то флаг у configure, вроде как
<linxon> --prefix чтоли, не?
<andrex> а простой супи бот в принципе также
<andrex> оно по сути и есть, тока патченое
<artus> лана, с обеда вернусь, заведу ему учетку и посмотрим
<SergeyIT> а чего собираете, устанавливаете?
<Alagos> Бота
<andrex> @op
<artus> и куда этот вредитель ушол
<artus> andrex, /usr/bin/pip install: error: no such option: --user
<artus> done
<SergeyIT> что устанавливаете?
<artus> хз, супибота вроде
<alexhr> всем привет
<artus> угу, дароф
<alexhr> кто уже оседлала 16.04 ?
<artus> она
<SergeyIT> интим?
<artus> данепонятно пока
<alexhr> ето я про убунту
<artus> мая твая всиравно нипаниммать
<alexhr> всмисле кто уже пользуеться ею
<artus> ды
<SergeyIT> с января пользуюсь и что ?
<artus> вот так просто взял и призналсо? фу таким быть)
 * artus пнул andrex
<SergeyIT> так у меня не убунта
<artus> куда он уже убег
<artus> SergeyIT, вот так просто взял и призналсо? фу таким быть) :D
<andrex> tux ~ # pip install --help | grep user
<andrex>   --user                      Install to the Python user install directory for
<andrex>                               environment variables and user configuration.
<andrex>                               [user:passwd@]proxy.server:port.
<andrex> странный у тя pip какойто
<artus> pip install --help | grep user
<artus>                         user:passwd@proxy.server:port. Note that the
<artus>                         user:password@ is optional and required only if you
<artus>                         user@proxy.server:port then you will be prompted for a
<artus> как то да , чето оно того
<artus> оппа, обновил пип и понеслась апдейтить
<artus> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com http://hastebin.com http://termbin.com
<artus> ар, ему ешо и гит нуна
<andrex> по второй скачал бы цылке и развернут на отдельной витухайке)
<artus> а гита у меня нима в репах, замечательно )
<andrex> странные у тя репы)
<artus> вот, я ешо для бота буду отдельную виртуалку поднимать
<andrex> нууу ему прям много нада)
<andrex> вот че значит не обновлять систему вобщем))
<artus> прям совсем ?
<andrex> ладно я ускакал вечером припрусь ужо
<alexhr> интерсено есть ли локальний канал для Xubuntu
<artus> зачем?
<alexhr> тут наверно мало кто ее полюзует
<alexhr> пользует
<andrex> есть
<andrex> #xubuntu
<artus> alexhr, а чем пользование ксубунтой отлечаетцо от пользования другой бунтой? ты там на травку присел плотно? )))
<andrex> /msg #xubuntu how do вправить мозг чтоб понять что оно одно и тоже
<artus> andrex, фигасе, оказываетцо у сквизи уже и реп то живых не осталось :D
<andrex> вово
<andrex> artus: яж те грю нефиг систему не оновлять
<andrex> либо на ролинг топать
<artus> а чейто таак лень апать сервак , дык работает жеж, нафига его трогать)
<alexhr> ну если брать только робочее окружние то да
<andrex> дак автоматом делать и все
<artus> да и если апать то тогда один фиг с апача на негинкс переезжать , но леень
<andrex> главное чтобы не поломало ничего)
<alexhr> в ксубунте давно уже есть свои плюшки
<SergeyIT> alexhr, русский по всем *бунтам здесь
<artus> о, как дату установки системы выдернуть?
<andrex> эм это какие?
<artus> хотяб дату создания фс, помню что можно, а как не помню
<artus> alexhr, выдыхай
<alexhr> понятно
<andrex> ls
<andrex> там какойто файл в корне не меняется
<artus> там паравозик на sl предустановлен небось :D
<andrex> со момента установки
<artus> ll /
<artus> май 12го
<artus> :D
<andrex> ачишуеть
<artus> и работаить ))
<andrex> дак обновлять нада жеш)
<artus> я те больше скажу, я 3 раза пас от него забывал)))
<andrex> там ссл дырявый)
<andrex> он и щас дырявый но там ваще дырявый
<andrex> и glibc
<andrex> или просто libc
<andrex> вобщем дырявый он)
<artus> ой да лааадно, снести ннафиг дело 2 минут ) натянуть на последний визи или джизи, кто там - ну час времени, с учетом перевода на негинксу
<artus> но лень и нежелание побороли меня )
<andrex> ну вот тебе и задачка)
<andrex> как побороть поборотое
<andrex> усе я ушуршаль
<artus> совраааллл, октябрь 11го :D
<artus> не на той машине смотрел)
<SergeyIT> ты не только пасс забываешь, но и машину уже забыл... )
<artus> Filesystem created:       Fri Oct 21 23:46:55 2011
<artus> во как
<artus> alexhr, ну так что там за плюшки то уникальные?
<SergeyIT> крыска подопытная, генетически модифицированная
<artus> йоооо, йа тут прям мегапрогу наваял :D
<artus> http://termbin.com/7ww8 :D
<Admin1488> Привет
<artus> дароф
<Admin1488> Хочу вброс сделать аномальный)
<artus> ну попробуй)
<Admin1488> заббикс у меня ошибок не выдает, а агента не видит)
<Admin1488> и дело во все не в закрытых портах
<artus> мож агент прячетцо? )
<Admin1488> да не тоже откликается на 10050)
<Admin1488> он там как то ток сам ся хочет мониторить а вот других не пускает в дом
<Admin1488> не воспитаный хост в общем , вот воспитую второй день, тяжело искать когда логов нет
<Admin1488> вернее они есть но читые
<artus> чейто у тя там все такое поломатое поломатое , как жиж без логов то?
<Admin1488> так есть они но без ошибок
<Admin1488> может можно как то детальнее его попросить отчеты делать
<Admin1488> я вот даже в локалке не могу его познакомить с агентом
<Admin1488> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com http://hastebin.com http://termbin.com
<Admin1488> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16473709/ agent
<Admin1488> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16473731/
<Admin1488> 8039:20160517:142231.195 active check configuration update from [31.13.21.109:10051] is working again
<Admin1488> один из агентов отписался
<Admin1488> у меня с самбой не давно похожая аномалия была чинил то что работает, правда не много коряво на работало)
<Admin1488> и тут уже какие сутки убиваю, азарта все меньше)
<Admin1488> так что надеюсь что мудрец наставит на путь истинный
<Admin1488> ну и конфиги стандартные
<artus> anton_p,  пиу пиуу
<anton_p> ё?
<artus> о, неспишшш, слууушаай, а ты с питоном але?
<anton_p> не
<artus> вотвредный)
<anton_p> не нравится мне он
<anton_p> от него тащатся "девопсы"
<anton_p> а я не
<anton_p> девопсы -- спецы о том, как автоматизированно грохнуть 1500 серверов разом вместе с быкапами
<artus> у меня такой фееричный вопрос, как мне меняющиеся данные выводить не вечноблин бегущей строкой а изменяющимися данными ато когда вот это разгоняетцо , то аж вымораживает :D http://termbin.com/regj
<anton_p> я надо признаться не понял вопроса
<anton_p> судя по всему ты там уже какие то команды терминалу даёшь
<anton_p> ты печатаешь строку и в конце каждой \n? попробуй \r ;)
<artus> не, там я слушаю выхлоп серийного порта, и ридлайном вывожу , эт данные с гироскопа
<anton_p> так тебе надо что?
<anton_p> я это не пойму
<artus> а хочетцо запустить, и видеть изменяющиеся циферки а не бегущие построчно
<anton_p> покажи как принт делаешь
<artus> http://termbin.com/z8gz
<anton_p> а питон какой версии?
<artus> от 2.7 до 3.4 есть :D
<anton_p> ну и кстати нафига те питон, когда можно на перле? :)
<artus> не, ну если ты мне на перле покажеш то невопрос)
<tagezi> зачем перл когда есть быш? :)
<anton_p> import sys
<anton_p> а хотя...
<anton_p> всё блин в этом питоне задумано как по рельсам ходить. шаг в сторону и надо корячиться
<artus> https://habrastorage.org/storage2/89f/701/a54/89f701a5458327732ddcc040d8fcb8d8.png
<anton_p> ща
<anton_p> вот так вот сделай
<anton_p> print line, "\r"
<artus> нифига
<anton_p> ничего не изменилось?
<anton_p> или сломалось?
<artus> http://itmages.ru/image/view/4282066/64c89815
<anton_p> т е не изменилось?
<artus> неа )
<anton_p> думается мне что перевод строки есть прямо в прочитанной строке
<artus> ща гляну
<artus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16474532/
<anton_p> Serial.println(mz); - ага
<artus> это то что в ардуинке зашито
<anton_p> с переводом строки печатается и видимо ридлайн его сохраняет
<artus> тобиш мне закрыть в скетче "\r" ?
<anton_p> блин, хоткеи. хотел слово удалить, нажал ^W и закрыл окно
<artus> ))
<artus> тобиш мне закрыть в скетче "\r" ?
<anton_p> сделай так: print line.replace("\n", "\r"), "\r"
<anton_p> оставь скетч
<anton_p> если тебе удобнее так печатать, то оставь как есть
<artus> а принт лайн оставить ? ибо если его коменчу то выхлопа вобще нет
<anton_p> заменить. я ж написал на какой
<anton_p> хотя я ваще не спец в питоне
<artus> выхлопа нету (
<artus> ну можеш на перле показать ) я не привередливый)
<tagezi> выпил мало :)
<anton_p> что ты заменил то?
<artus> #  print line, "\r"
<artus> print line.replace("\n", "\r"), "\r"
<anton_p> мда
<artus> чивооо
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: это твой гироскоп?
<artus> можно и так сказать
<anton_p> такой вопрос. а идентацию не нарушил? :)
<artus> чего ? О_о
<anton_p> это ж пидон
<anton_p> там отступы играют роль
<anton_p> вместо фигурных скобочек как в нормальных языках
<anton_p> гвидо блин долго думал...
<artus> годь, чейто у меня вообще никаких выхлопов ))
<anton_p> сломалось
<anton_p> всё сломалось
<anton_p> ужас
<anton_p> а ваще попробуй вот
<artus> ыыы
<artus> есть отличие с твоим реплейсом)))
<artus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16474607/
<artus> убрало пустые строки между ))
<artus> anton_p, так чего пробовать то :)
<anton_p> странно что продолжает строку дальше переводить :)
<anton_p> впрочем, питон для меня непредсказуем
<artus> а на перле?
<anton_p> ща нарисую
<anton_p> http://pastebin.com/U9PQef6c
<anton_p> посмотри, работает?
<artus> щаа
<artus> ыыы, поштиии
<anton_p> что не так?
<artus> http://itmages.ru/image/view/4282230/1bf0cbac
<anton_p> гсм
<anton_p> не оверрайдит что ли?
<anton_p> не пойму
<anton_p> оно ж по идее должно было затересть предыдущий текст
<artus> сливает первые значения в кашу
<anton_p> первые строки как я понимаю
<anton_p> ммм
<artus> а, стаять
<artus> да. не затирает по ходу) если разряд был выше
<artus> ентером попускает, нео опять пока не вылетиш в следуйший разряд
<linxon> эй ку
<artus> ладно, затра тебя помучаю ))) надо валить
<anton_p> http://pastebin.com/wZJhBncN
<anton_p> вот попробуй
<artus> еще хуже :D
 * linxon засорил эфир кожурками от семечек
<anton_p> ясно
<anton_p> хотя и не совсем :)
<anton_p> частичного чтения там быть не должно по идее
<anton_p> лан
<anton_p> завтра
<artus> anton_p, фсЕ, сяп, до завтра ))
<anton_p> ага
<artus> хорошего всем вечера
<linxon> artus: что пытаешься делать?
<linxon> ... до встречи
<linxon> пытаешься вывести результат по TX DX
<linxon> есть minicom
<linxon> терминал*
<andrex> ну и шо тута унас
<tagezi> да артус опять баш осилить не может :)
<andrex> артус баш осилить гм
<andrex> разленился
<SergeyIT> писал бы на Си и не мучался
<andrex> кхм
<SergeyIT> artus, http://xanthium.in/serial-programming-tutorials
<SergeyIT> artus, http://lxr.free-electrons.com/source/Documentation/serial/serial-rs485.txt
<linxon> врете вы все
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<tagezi> уху
<andrex> утера
<Sergey_IT> на уху рыбы нет, только копченая и соленая
<tagezi> уху - это клич филина :)
<andrex> уху это 1х и 2у
<andrex> не нада мне тут)
<tagezi> математик фигов :)) видел я сегодня уже одного, у которого 8*20=100 :)
<andrex> ну это не математик а филематик какойто уже)
<andrex> фиглематик
<tagezi> казах :)
<andrex> а ну у них наверно свя система счисления
<andrex> )
<andrex> 99 99,0000000000001
<andrex> итд
<andrex> а потом там гдето через тыщу лет 160
<tagezi> :)))
<tagezi> кстати, у казахов есть интересные математики с интересной проблематикой, но их ооочень мало, как-то
<andrex> 8*20=160 у которых?
<tagezi> да :)
<andrex> неправильные казахи
<andrex> русифицированные
<tagezi> угу.. не по тенгриански поступали :)
<Sergey_IT> по-тагезиански )
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: вот вроде умудрённый, а простых терминов не понимаешь :))
<Sergey_IT> мудреный - это точнее )
<andrex> замудреный
<Sergey_IT> О, еще точнее )
 * andrex молодец нама
#ubuntu-ru 2016-05-18
<artus> утррр
<andrex> тртр
<artus> тртртррт
<tagezi> утра
<artus> о, тагез проснулс
<tagezi> нет, ещё не проснулся
<tagezi> ещё только встал :)
<artus> ну не проснулс :D но уже тагец
<artus> воот, я тебя ещо не щупал, тагезя, а тагезя, как ты относишсо к питону? )
<tagezi> ну, я точно уверен, что я не родсвенник :)
<tagezi> вообще, помоему, не имеет значение язык, просто каждый язык имеет свои плюсы и минусы для каких-то конкретных задач
<tagezi> на питоне написано 3Д Компас, САПР достаточно мощный, и местами заменивший Автокад
<artus> tagezi, смотри, есть http://termbin.com/4db4s на выходе оно дает http://paste.ubuntu.com/16474607/ а хочетцо что-то вроде https://itmages.ru/image/view/4282230/1bf0cbac  но с затиранием предыдущего результата и выводом только тех символов которые в данный момент плюнуло из
<artus> порта
<artus> таааакое вообще без ацких обвязок на коленке реализуетцо? или надо складывать поступающие в переменные, и выводить переменные через кую то форму нудно описывая ее?
<tagezi> эм.. у тебя выводит по строкам.. функция принт печатает в стандартный вывод... посмотри функции работы с терминалом
<tagezi> тебе нужно вернуться на строку выше и напечатать её ещё раз
<tagezi> но это не ко мне, я питон не знаю :)
<tagezi> artus: хотя, знаешь...
<tagezi> попробуй сторосто удалить перевод строки последний, теоритически должно получиться :)
<artus> ну теоретичечки там реплейс и стоит
<tagezi> artus: \n убери попробуй..
<tagezi> я не знаю, как оно воспринимает строку..
<tagezi> тебе нужен возврат коретки без перевода строки
<artus> у меня перевод в скетче дуины по ходу, вот я его и реплейсом убираю , ноо, оно мне убирает пустую стороку между выхлопами
<tagezi> у тебя там 2 раза возврат коретки
<artus> но без очистки строки у меня тупо будет наложение , ну и значит 2 раза надо убирать возврат , а каак я хз
<tagezi> поэтому ты переводишь строку и 2 раза возвращаешь коретку
<tagezi> вот только наыига оно тебе нужно не понимаю.. :) для анализы удобнее когда значения не затираются
<artus> тут больше понять можно ли и как именно , негоже же бросать вот так сразу хотелку если не сростаетцо )
<tagezi> мучай anton_p ^ он наверное знает.. я питон не учил... до и консольные приложения не писал, по большому счту :)
<tagezi> так.. пошёл я гулять :)
<UNIm96> Всем привет.
<artus> какие люди )
<UNIm96> tagezi: можно ли загрузить pdf-ку в impress? если да то как? у меня ее сразу Draw открывает.
<UNIm96> artus: А чего такого? Я просто поздно прихожу последнее время. Да и вопросы не задаются.
<artus> UNIm96, чего чего, здороваюсь я :)
<andrex> UNIm96: бу!
<andrex> взять да указать в чем отрыть
<andrex> емае
<UNIm96> andrex: автоматом в Draw открывает.
<UNIm96> Новым окном.
<andrex> UNIm96: нук покажи скрин контекстного меню на файле
<andrex> там еще должноыть открыть с помощю другой программы или както так
<JohnDoe_71Rus> может не прокатить. я так dwg хотел открыть. загрузил draw тыкаю открыть и выбираю файл, он мне его в окне writer показал
<andrex> интересно у вас както все
<andrex> UNIm96: и свойства там тоже файла покажи
<andrex> кто то грибов поел седня)
<tagezi> UNIm96: если оно гибридное со встроеной призентацией, иначе это просто пдф
 * andrex всегда казалось что пофиг ваще че в чем открывать оно либо откроется както либо ошибку даст, или кракозябры, хоть картинку в writer
<tagezi> UNIm96: https://yadi.sk/i/HD30SPGaroCLX вот тебе пдф который открывается в импресе
<tagezi> пичем не важно в каком приложении ЛО ты его будешь открывать, он всёравно откроется в импресе, потому что внутрях встроена призентация
<UNIm96> Этот документ сделан в Гуглдокументах
<UNIm96> и экспортирован в пдф
<tagezi> ну, это значит пдф с форматом страниц как у презентации
<tagezi> гугл вообще не поддерживает нормльно odf
<UNIm96> черт. придется все руками переделывать.
<tagezi> вернее, он поддерживает odf 1.1, который устарел лет на 6 уже и даже в АОО не используется
<tagezi> копипасть из дро
<tagezi> UNIm96: у тебя же текст в дро определяется?
<tagezi> и картинки?
<tagezi> открой его в дро, выдели объекты кучей и скопипасти.. потом подправь
<UNIm96> Да виден, выделяется,
<UNIm96> но слайдов дохрена.
<tagezi> ты мне можешь скинуть документ?
<andrex> че у вас там за хрень такая) пдфк и должны открыватся в пдф читалках остальное изврат какойто)
<tagezi> пдф это целая куча файлов под одним расширением... ЛО может сохранять в пдф встаиваемый файл, который можно открыть в соответсвующем приложении для редактирования
<UNIm96> нет. меня за это вылюбят
<tagezi> ну.. тогда мучайся
<andrex> ой все
<tagezi> всё не всё.. а удобно
<tagezi> и ЛО является редактором pdf :)
<tagezi> кто такие названия придумывает для файлов? 20esKejAEwXGgJj2hBkE.pdf :))))
<artus> блин, комп вещаетцо при попытке отрендерить картинко с криком r300 : error fs input FACE unassigned ииии полный висяк, от слова соовсем :D
<artus> так, кто тут на радеонах мучаетцо?
<SergeyIT> я, но не мучаюсь ))
<SergeyIT> работают идеально
<artus> если у мну траблы с шейдерами на месе, имеет смысл fxgrl натягивать?
<artus> я просто как то с атишками дело не имел, все невидии да невидии, а туть ругаетцо на вертексные шейдеры и вещаетцо насмерть
<Viktoor> s
<andrex> artus: а попробуй че)
<SergeyIT> на мои радеоны ничего не натянешь )... старые
<Viktoor> s
<SergeyIT> ы
<artus> дык у меня тож не новье, x300
<artus> andrex, да чейто не охота все ннафиг сломать, я жиж незнаю как его потом выковыривать если че ))) эт с невидией все просто
<artus> !ati
<ubuntuhelp> Руководство установки драйвера для видеокарты AMD(ATI): http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/установка_драйвера_ati (eng): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI См так же: World of Warcraft с картами ATI: !ati-wow. Для 11.10 oneiric(eng): http://goo.gl/7DtJw
<andrex> а какже твой любимый скрипт
<andrex> !sgfxi
<ubuntuhelp> Sgfxi — простой скрипт, позволяющий легко устанавливать и обновлять закрытые драйверы видеокарт. На сегодняшний день поддерживаются драйверы ATI fglrx и Nvidia. Установка: cd /usr/local/bin && wget -Nc smxi.org/sgfxi && chmod +x sgfxi && sgfxi -h
<andrex> )
<artus> точно, я чейт думал что он ток с невидией работаит
<andrex> artus: все тут втюхивал а сам то самто))
<artus> да как то не обращал внимания что он и ати умеет)
<andrex> хорошо что у мну нет ни зеленых ни красных
<andrex> правда всеравно i965 гад не пускаетсо чет последне время)
<artus> синяя штоль? ) нунафиг синих
<andrex> наверно связано с c++14
<andrex> а че норм пахаеть
<andrex> и qsv видяшки конвертит норм)
<artus> http://oneprog.ru/topics/windows-10-ustanovitsya-samoproizvolno.html мелкомягкие ваще упоролись
<andrex> хах
<andrex> нада на работевыпиливать нафиг все ресурсы мс из виндов оставшихся
<andrex> пушай ставится че)
<artus> и обновка иоса окирпичивает япады, но хомячкам нравитцо, продолжают надрачивать на уже откровенно унылый бренд
<andrex> а привыкают потом отвыкнуть не могут
<andrex> как я с ведройдами
<andrex> мне так не понятна стала яблочная логика в менюхах что капец
<artus>  холмс перестал курить, но ватсон без трубки уже не мог
<andrex> или у них действительно логика капец) ибо некоторые функции должны быть в одном месте но после колупаний пол часа они ваще гдето в жопе
<andrex> судя моей логике)
<artus> ну, как бе тянет их в направлении задницы, хоть так, хоть эдак
<andrex> артус, обновляй серванты, даеш системду в массы))
<andrex> харе там видяшку мучать
<artus> оказываетцо не поддерживает этот скрипт мою видявку ((
<andrex> эээх
<SergeyIT> x300 давно не поддерживается
<andrex> эм
<andrex> а я подумал у него r300
<artus> RV370
<artus> блин, засада засад
<andrex> ты раскашелился на видяшку?
<artus> не, это гогнокомп на роботе
<andrex> а ну и фиг сним)
<artus> это убожество ваще по ходу нифига не умеет
<artus> ну как фиг с ним, хотеть рендерить фсякую фигнююю
<andrex> зачем?
<andrex> на ютуб класть?
<andrex> :D
<artus> нед, визуализировать показания датчикофф, картинку надо красивую показать
<andrex> кулибин блин
<SergeyIT> а чем рисуешь?
<andrex> ну мучайся че)
<artus> процессингом
<tagezi> artus: гнуплот
<SergeyIT> я на qt пишу, устраивает (радеон 9200)
<SergeyIT> а красивости особые никому не нужны, нужна инфа
<artus> http://termbin.com/ykno вод короче , ток там не опенгл а d3d должно быть, и вешает насмерть фсе
<artus> инфа будеть потом не картинки рисовать а дергать движки, а в данный момент надо показать картинко , типа воона как оно улюуююю , ибо пока до железяк дойдет - времени пройдет ешо немало
<artus> хееее, 2 стальных шара на 38 нашоль ^_^
<UNIm96> tagezi: знаешь как решилась проблема с слайдами?
<tagezi> как?
<UNIm96> tagezi: великим копипастом из Draw в impress
<artus> мвааааххахаааа
<tagezi> UNIm96: эм..
<tagezi> то есь ты копипастил каждый слайд отдельности?
<artus> http://itmages.ru/image/view/4286127/64addf69
<UNIm96> tagezi: Почти. В Draw панелька слева с документами/изображениями. Там выделил первый слайд Shift+последний. Ctrl+c. Ctrl+V в местах для слайдов impress
<UNIm96> Готово.
<tagezi> не знал
<UNIm96> Разве что поля поправить.
<tagezi> буду знать, хороший способ
<UNIm96> Так как нумерация страниц смотрится текстом.
<UNIm96> tagezi:  Еще вопрос: Это актуальный ppa? https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<tagezi> да
<tagezi> только выберай там ветку нжную.. там по веткам сделано, так же как и обычно в ЛО
<UNIm96> C 4.4 на 5.1 апгрейд делаю
<anton_p> artus: ati sucks, но нвидиевский нуво ещё хуже
<tagezi> правильно, нужно использовать интел :)
<anton_p> интел тоже сакс
<anton_p> всё сакс
<anton_p> только закрытые дрова умеют нормальный 3д. но иногда с глюками шо трыньтраньтрец
<tagezi> 3 д не нужно.. 2 д достаточно :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> 2д не нужно, достаточно терминала
<andrex> в топку экран даеш матрицу
<anton_p> я однажды на fgrlx запустил скринсейвер с часиками. был в шоке. даже видео записал. саспенд тоже не работал нормально. перешёл на открытые -- привет тормоза и нет нормального тридэ, но, зато, всё в порядке с часиками и саспендом
<anton_p> нвидия по жизни проблемы с саспендом. но нуво ещё слабее радеона развит
<tagezi> у меня открытые и всё работает, даже видио верстаю
<andrex> последнее время блобы все корявые пошли
<tagezi> так что не нужно тут лалала :)
<andrex> ткшто чую скоро их вобще перестанут делать)
<anton_p> у тебя всё работает != работает у всех
<tagezi> если не работает у тебя, это не значит что это не нужно :)
<anton_p> я не
<anton_p> я не сказал "не нужно". я сказал "сакс
<andrex> у мну тоже все работает = мне пофиг че там у всех) им операция нужна по переадке конечностей
<anton_p> я сдуру купил атишную карточку относительно новую пару лет назад, потом только выяснил, что открытые дрова только планируют её поддерживать.
<andrex> а если че не работает я докопаюсь до разрабов и пока не починят буду пинать их и пинать)
<anton_p> короче аккуратными надо быть. с оптимизмом смотрю на движения ати. но это минимум последние 5 лет уже так, а воз и ныне...
<andrex> и ваще я домой пошел
<anton_p> а я тока пришёл. прокатился с сыном (4 года) на велике. 10 км по лесу, затем отдохнули, потом жена забрала его на машине, а я обратно 8км жахнул что было сил. оказало, что давно не катался...
<artus> я прям вааащееееее забабаахал, теперь я кручу гироскоп и уменя крутитцо согласно попорото оного картинкоооо ^_^
<andrex> а я просто на работе сижу ибо. один фиг дома делать нефиг)
<anton_p> кул
<anton_p> "гироскоп кручу, обмануть хочу"
<artus> дяяяяяяяяяя
<artus> прям ващеееее
<anton_p> во чо показали щас. может кому интересно. https://debgen.simplylinux.ch/
<tagezi> помоему на гитхабе было это, можно было настроить на любой деббазед дистр
<anton_p> прикольный список 3-сторонних репов
<JohnDoe_71Rus> нет armhf
<anton_p> ктонить понимает, зачем нужен майскл или мариядб, когда есть постгрес?
<UNIm96> Чертовы монтажники
<UNIm96> рубанули нахрен питание офиса
<tagezi> примонтажили что-то лишнее? :))
<anton_p> не кочегары и не плотники
<artus> https://youtu.be/-I4SOdM1DZU
<anton_p> ура
<tagezi> круть
<anton_p> чем рисуешь?
<UNIm96> artus: Крутотень!
<artus> ато )))
<artus> я ж грю, процессингом
<anton_p> а, это какая то хрень от ардуины же?
<anton_p> я смутно помню что то такое
<anton_p> Mindestens 5 Jahre Erfahrung in der Webentwicklung (Javascript / ES2015)  -- я хренею. по русски: минимум 5 лет опыта веб-разработки (яваскрипт ES 2015)
<anton_p> придётся подождать ещё 4 года...
<UNIm96> Na und?
<UNIm96> Bist du nicht geduldig?
<anton_p> хотеть 5 лет опыта на языке, что придуман год назад как то странно :)0
<anton_p> тоска блин. то ли яву, то ли пхп учить...
<anton_p> точнее, яву вспоминать. не хочется...
<anton_p> UNIm96: студент из германии?
<UNIm96> anton_p: есть немного. А что?
<anton_p> так просто, спросил :)
<anton_p> шоб знать ху из ху тут
<artus> пааарам пааам пааам, труляля
<anton_p> лялятру
<Scrimmer> Ребя, кто пользуется davf2? Можно как то решить вопрос с кэшированием больших файлов, а именно автоматическая очистка кэша ?
<Scrimmer> Поясню. Использую Яндекс.Диск для бэкапов, подключаю WebDAV через davfs2, но при бэкапе больших файлов создаются кэши в /var/cache/davfs2 и папке, куда примонтирован диск. получается как-то многовато занятого места
<Scrimmer> (
<anton_p> вроде ж можно я-диск использовать без вебдав
<anton_p> точно помню был клиент к фузе
<anton_p> https://yandex.ru/support/disk/cli-clients.xml
<DerGlabue> всем привет!
<tagezi> ку
<Sergey_IT> ук
<DerGlabue> КоАП
<DerGlabue> как-то тухленько
<tagezi> ночь
#ubuntu-ru 2016-05-19
<anton_p> не знаю зачем оно мне, но соблазнительно... http://www.friendlyarm.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=69&product_id=109
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ожидаемо отсутствие sata
<andrex> а куда ео там сувать то
<andrex> anton_p: интеловский кубик бы взял
<JohnDoe_71Rus> H3 не имеет своего sata, разработчики посчитали что не надо. монстрячить через usb, со всеми вытекающими.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> может быть можно на gpio реализовать
<artus> утра мнеее
<andrex> а мне?
<artus> а тибе ниутра
<artus> :D
<andrex> жадина
<andrex> artus: жалка да?
<artus> ммм, оно итак фиговое, а если пополам поделить ваще жесть будет)
<artus> могу тебе только какавы вкусной пожелать
<artus> так, с гироскопом наигралси, теперь можно и с контроллером движка заморочитцо :D
<artus> так, а че так тухло то , неужто у всех все работает :D где кипиш, где живое общение
<andrex> ааа
<andrex> все не работает капец че далать
<andrex> помагать мне быстра
<andrex> )
<artus> рааадаватцааа, что есть повод ля апшения
<andrex> да у мну одна штука не работает но я сомневаюсь что тут кто-то мне помогет)
<artus> расказывай даффай
<JohnDoe_71Rus> "дядя, а я знаю что у вас сломалось" (с) ералаш
<andrex> libGL error: unable to load driver: i965_dri.so http://paste.ubuntu.com/16504221/ все вроде норм а оно гнидо не хотит)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а оно в природе существует?
<andrex> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16504243/
<andrex> ну какбы да
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://tomaszzackiewicz.wordpress.com/2014/01/27/unable-to-load-driver-i965_dri-so-a-3d-graphics-mesa-error/
<andrex> дак забыл сказать это при запуске стима)
<andrex> с glxinfo все норм как бы)
<andrex> стим корявый какойто)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в стиме кажется что то надо было удалить, в домашней папке стима
<andrex> дак делал
<JohnDoe_71Rus> тем более стим и интел...
<andrex> там либы его
<andrex> ии?
<andrex> дак он работал а тут бац и перестал)
<andrex> нада будет задать вопросик стимовцам
<andrex> нафига ему дрова грузить
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=211686
<andrex> мф вон в левого 4 мертвого гоняли на этом интеле)
<andrex> artus: знает)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://kot9pko.tk/?p=401
<andrex> ndrex@tux ~ $ find ~/.steam/root/ -name "libgpg-error.so*" -print
<andrex> andrex@tux ~ $
<andrex> пойду пост тролить на стиме)
<andrex> и гентовский тож нада)
<andrex> хотяя я знаю че сделаю ща
<andrex> нада месу переставить
<artus> кстати, gma3150 че, настолько уныла в игрании html5?
<artus> и вообще, какой наркоман решил что хтмл5 адкватнее флеша , не, играя ролики в 360 на каком то мажерном конфиге возможно, но это же фееричный писец ппри попытке врубить фулхд
<anton_p> флеш мёртв, детка, флеш мёртв
<artus> а видео ваще мертворожденный ублюдок
<artus> *видо в html5
<anton_p> это реальность нынче
<anton_p> а баннеры на флеше -- чистое зло. (нецензурно)
<artus> ща банеры в дивах, это куда печальнее чем на флеше
<anton_p> читал-читал новость. пока не дочитал: Код OrientDB написан на языке Java и распространяется под лицензией Apache.
<andrex> угу меса цука
<andrex> слабаки)
<tagezi> утра всем
<artus> и воот на сцену выходит ттттттттттаааааааа *барабанная дробь ГЕЗЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ
<tagezi> :))
<artus> и скромно улыбаетцо :D
<tagezi> ща артус будет прыгать с тумбочки на тумбачку :)
<artus> нед, бедет смертельный номер, буду андрюшку распиливать, старой ржавой пилой
<artus> как гритцо распилить не проблема, проблема потом в кучу собрать :D
<anton_p> фокусник фигов
<artus> воо, у нас есть доброволец, похлопаем ему :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://www.friendlyarm.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=89 кто то искал подобный девайс
<linxon> раз
<linxon> приветствую, ребята, как дела с русским языком интерфейса в Xubuntu 16.04
<artus> не, я не такой искал, но ужо вроде все нашол
<artus> эммм, а как там должны быть дела?
<tagezi> плохо
<linxon> ну мне тут один пишет
<artus> врут
<linxon> говорит, что язык интерфейса не полностью переведен
<tagezi> почему врут, должно быть плохо :)
<linxon> после установки обновление системы делал
<tagezi> люди просто не понимают что такое интерфейс в Линухе :)
<linxon> точка взаимодействия, наверное
<linxon> но не важно
<linxon> пробовал в Language Support зайти
<linxon> не помогает говорит
<artus> да врет же) крыса русиш фулл, если не русиш - значит к хирургу-трансплантологу, записыватцо на пересадку конечностей :)
<tagezi> да народ включает всякие приложения в интерфейс, поставил что-то фигзнает откуда и плакает
<JohnDoe_71Rus> на ланчпаде есть реп, с языками. можно дополнительно подключить
<artus> и полюбому трабла как с айсвизелом, который пока ему лангпак не вытянеш не русифичируетцо ибо это не проблемы системы ))) но покричать про всепропало святое )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-langpack/+archive/ubuntu/ppa?field.series_filter=trusty
<tagezi> трасти это 14.04
<tagezi> а ему нужно 16.04
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну убери там трасти
<JohnDoe_71Rus> оно на все последние есть
<linxon> окей, спасибо!
<linxon> я просто сам удивляюсь
<linxon> у меня у самого xfce последней стабильной версии
<linxon> и все везде русиш гуд
<tagezi> последние версия часто не до конца переведены, особенно если были большие изменения в интерфейсе
<JohnDoe_71Rus> может у него в какой проге about не переведен, вот и испужался
<tagezi> да скорее всего пункты меню
<JohnDoe_71Rus> значит писака лох, основные пункты давно переведены
<JohnDoe_71Rus> изобрел велосипед
<linxon> JohnDoe_71Rus: окей, разберемся
<linxon> обычно поле установки запускаешь Language Support и она сама определяет что нужно скачать и установить
<JohnDoe_71Rus> linxon: да
<linxon> ланг пакеты для офиса или гимпа
<linxon> вот это я точно помню
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а еще есть маленькая заморочка. на окне входа народ лезет тыкать на значек языка(думает что переключает язык ввода) а на самом деле переключает язык интерфейса сеанса
<andrex> а потому что глаза на жопе
<andrex> я както сразу понял что  к чему)
<artus> накол неверных
<SergeyIT> утра
<artus> о, сирожа праснулси :)
<artus> дароф дядька
<artus> а чей это все затихли все?
<SergeyIT> к буре
<andrex> бояца
<artus> у меня вообще так ливануло, а я без каноэ сегодня, ужс прям
<SergeyIT> квадрокоптер покупай
<SergeyIT> покажешь с него, как ты без каноэ обходишься
<alexhr> приве
<alexhr> т
<andrex> н
<andrex> у
<andrex> приве
<andrex> т
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://i.stack.imgur.com/4LPJQ.png есть под линукс аналогичное?
<tagezi> коньки
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<linxon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9JQ66l5dr1Y
<Sergey_IT> это кто?
<linxon> незнаю...
<tagezi> зачем это? :)
<linxon> незнаю ^^
<linxon> оно мне случайно выпало
#ubuntu-ru 2016-05-20
<artus> утртртр
<llorephie> утров
<artus> дарофф
<tagezi> утра
<artus> паравозик тртртр
<rapidsp> я думал только дома с утра apt завис
<rapidsp> на работе та же хрень
<rapidsp> 16.04
<tagezi> сервера попингуй
<tagezi> может у них просто сервера все разом вышли из строя
<rapidsp> я их менял
<rapidsp> может
<tagezi> ну, чтобы апт завис, это вообще нужно быть безруким
<rapidsp> на apt-get update просто встает и ни с места
<tagezi> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1852366
<rapidsp> дома оставил висеть, в обед гляну :)
<artus> а тагезя попингуйй )))
<tagezi> по гуглу.. убунтокодеры умудриись сломать апт-гет.. потрясающе :)
<tagezi> rapidsp: короче, дело не в серверах, твоя проблема гуглиться
<rapidsp> почистил /var/cache/app-info/xapian/default - вроде просралося
<artus> я знаю в чем трабла, посчисти корень :D там мусора много :)
<rapidsp> пробовал. не то :)
<tagezi> вот, почему, если идея хорошая, то обязательно работает через Ж
<artus> потому что жопоруки реализовывали
<tagezi> ворде ведь хорошая задумка была, простая система для пользователей, зачем нужно было делать виндовс 95?
<rapidsp> короче проход надо чаще прочищать :)
<artus> я тут на питоне формочку ч кнопашкой нарисовал, мааагияяяя, надо это дело обмыть :D
<tagezi> да нада сносить убунту нафиг
<tagezi> artus: питон, язык разработаный дя детей :)
<rapidsp> и мускл сабака не устанавливается и не убивается
<rapidsp> каждый раз мне apt с укоризной говорит об этом
<tagezi> artus: Автор назвал язык в честь популярного британского комедийного телешоу 1970-х «Летающий цирк Монти Пайтона».
<tagezi> :))
<artus> tagezi, а йа ребееенок, тот ешо
<claire42> есть кто живой?
<claire42> ./list
<artus> нед, одни призраки
<SergeyIT>  один, остальные боты
<artus> ну ешо мва а засаде сидит :D
<SergeyIT> директории list не обнаружено
<artus> его тоже за полуживого можно считать, ну как минимум за бойкую нежить :D
<claire42> глянул я лист каналов
<claire42> там 1к+ наверное
<artus> ыы, подвис? )))
<claire42> неа, весь загрузился таки
<claire42> хочу каких-то русскоязычных больших каналов найти
<artus> а смысл
<tagezi> claire42: /msg alis list #*ru
<tagezi> вообще, нужно просто научиться пользоваться хелпом
<claire42> я нюфаг совсем, только накатил линухи, начал осваивать ирку, вот
<claire42> сижу тут в терминалах.
<artus> прям многорукий шива :D
<tagezi> линуха тут причем?
<artus> tagezi, их много :D
<claire42> когда я сидел на оффтопике, пользовался вконтактом и про всякие ирки знать не знал
<tagezi> я бы начал с букваря... не умение читать - то единственная причина не пользоваться справкой
<artus> tagezi, я не пользуюсь :D ну мне просто лень , ну и мне можно :D
<SergeyIT> артус не читатель, он писатель )
<tagezi> он ингратель :)
<tagezi> игратель*
<tagezi> ему бы поиграться :)
<artus> нц дык, я еще и говоритель, иногда решатель проблемов и вааапще замечательная личность ^__^
<artus> ну играюсь жеж я с пользой для дела ;)
<SergeyIT> работа руками развивает мозг, чтение его убивает
<SergeyIT> дети быстро развиваются пока не научатся читать, потом все замедляется
<artus> ага, от книжек ваще тупееш :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> поэтому надо смотреть зомбоящик
<artus> нее, ну это для избранных :D это только если в голове совсем ничего нет, чтоб было куда фекальные массы складывать
<JohnDoe_71Rus> фекальные массы не надо складывать, от них надо избавлятся естественным путем
<artus> ну народ колекционирует видать )
<SergeyIT> зомбоящик нынче - это интернет
<artus> блин, чтоль вимтуттор попытатцо пройти
<diskin> всем привет, а есть проверенный способ вернуть настройку переключателя клавиатуры в 14.04? собственно, мне надо переключаться на вторую раскладку при зажатом right alt.
<diskin> в 12.04 все было в настройках, в 14.04 это убрали, поставил gnome tweak tool, но что-то с помощью него не получается...
#ubuntu-ru 2016-05-21
<Simplar> Здравствуйте. Захотел завести USB Wi-Fi на Ubuntu 16.04. Как это сделать? Заранее благодарен за ответ.
<andrex> воткнуть и юзать? они также как юзб модемы нынешние определтся должны
<Sergey_IT> кому должны?
<andrex> мне
<andrex> Sergey_IT: отдай деньги)
<Simplar> Речь идёт об Upvel ua-211wnu USB wifi
<Simplar> lsusb показал ID 0bda:8176
<andrex> дмесг че показывает? ил ifcofig хотябы
<UNIm95> Simplar: А nm не видно?
<Simplar> Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTL8188CUS 802.11n WLAN Adapter
<Simplar> я раньше пытался на том ноуте завести Mediatek mt7630e, но этот чип глючно даёт вифи. Может, проблема в том, что этот драйвер стоит на него?
<UNIm95> Так у реалтека драйвер открытый
<Simplar> тогда почему на эту карточку у убунты ноль реакции?
<Simplar> ну... юсбиху
<UNIm95> А ты вручную создавай подключение.
<Simplar> заработает? вроде, дмесг видит её
<UNIm95> Там можно будет выбрать адаптер.
<Simplar> беспроводное wi-fi?
<UNIm95> Simplar: нет конечно. Только проводное.
<UNIm95> </sarcasm>
<UNIm95> </Злобный>
<UNIm95> Simplar: а что за железяка у тебя?
<Simplar> UNIm95: ASUS x550VC
<UNIm95> Simplar: убунта 14.04? Или какая,
<Simplar> Из разных вариантов убунты остановился на кубунте 16.04, всё летает, нареканий нет вообще, только вот этот вайфай.
<Simplar> Вынес поставленный медиатековский драйвер
<Simplar> Сейчас перезапущу машину и попробую переподключить upvel
<UNIm95> Simplar:
<UNIm95> Simplar: а что именно криво работает в wifi?
<UNIm95> http://askubuntu.com/questions/351594/wireless-disabled-by-hardware-switch-on-an-asus-x550v/
<tagezi> видать всё заработало :)
<Leagnus> привет!
<Leagnus> нихто не ведает: можно ли obmenu в OB запустить глобально, а не только по ПКМ по дескпопе?
<tagezi> глобально и по верх всех окон :)
<tagezi> чо уж мелочиться то :)
<Leagnus> ну дык да, так и нужно
<tagezi> говорят, правильно заданый вопрос является на 50% ответом
<tagezi> вообще, можно
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вроде как тока на десктопе. у открытых прог свое контекстное меню может быть. негоже его перехватывать
<tagezi> человек хочет чтобы в ворде у него было меню открытой коробки, не мешай ему :)
<Sergey_IT> в винворде? Извращенец (
<Sergey_IT> andrex: не жди, не дам
<Leagnus> нифига подобного, по шорткату, а не по ПКМ
<Leagnus> и не обычное, а пайп-меню, из папки с кучей всего
<Quest2010> ю
<Sergey_IT> т
<Quest2010> :-)
<Sergey_IT> это не шутка
<andrex> Sergey_IT: атдай мне свои денги гаденыш)
<Sergey_IT> вымогатель, а не могешь
<andrex> Sergey_IT: жадный ты)
<Sergey_IT> ага, нельзя?
<andrex> tagezi: давай его поколитим :D
<andrex> о царь загробного мира пришло
 * andrex спряталсо
<carmack> Здарова, посоны
<tagezi> почему посоны, а не поносы?
<Sergey_IT> риторический вопрос
<andrex> carmack: чече есть че?
<andrex> пасан
<carmack> всё по 6
<carmack> Да, в archlinux меньше народу сидит, я про русский канал
<carmack> И там практические не отвечают
<Sergey_IT> ты о чем?
<carmack> Есть русский канал archlinux
<carmack> Там сидит человек 15 примерно
<tagezi> ты про что?
<carmack> И не имеет большого смысла задавать вопросы
<tagezi> сдаёть мне он нас обидеть хочет (с)
<carmack> Про то, что archlinux менее популярен у русских
<carmack> Посоны, кто-нибудь юзает emacs?
<tagezi> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<carmack> Да я просто интересуюсь, как тут дела обстоят
<tagezi> спасибо, хорошо. А как там дела обстоят?
<carmack> Если что спросить, то это в emacs-beginners, там wasamasa всем отвечает
<carmack> Также, как и у тебя
<tagezi> моеть там тоже у всех болит голова и всех тошнит от диплома..
<tagezi> мои соболеднования
<tagezi> то есть*
<carmack> Ты студент?
<tagezi> школьнег
<Sergey_IT> веечный
<tagezi> не вечный, а безначальный :)
<carmack> На второй год часто оставался?
<Sergey_IT> на третье тысячелетие он остался
<SigmaTel> Добрый вечер... скорее доброй ночи :)
#ubuntu-ru 2016-05-22
<retvain> Ребята, всем привет.
<retvain> Кто-нибудь может помочь с проблемкой? Вот моя темка http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=277980.0
<SigmaTel> <Д
<SigmaTel> Доброе утро! Как настроение?
<tagezi> да, как-будто пальцем в глаз ткнули и убежали
<SigmaTel> Больно...
<andrex> retvain: ставь 5
<andrex> 5 1 это 4 1
<andrex> 2 колонки и 2 1 система
<SigmaTel> Есть у меня вопрос: иксы работают только в 16-битном качестве картинки (Colordepth "16")
<andrex> а карта какая?
<SigmaTel> А 24-битном (Colordepth "24") даже не стартуют.
<SigmaTel> Mali 400 MP, планшет на Rockchip RK3188.
<SigmaTel> Ставил сторонние драйвера фреймбуфера - жуткие артефакты.
<tagezi> я уже 100 лет 16 биную картинку не видел
<SigmaTel> Прислать :) ?
<andrex> !xorg
<ubuntuhelp> X Window System отвечает за графический вывод. Для перезапуска X выполните в консоли "sudo /etc/init.d/{gdm|kdm} restart". Чтобы установить разрешение экрана или решить др. проблемы X, см. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution ps: !withoutX
<tagezi> да у меня память хорошая, я помнб 90-е
<andrex> !xrandr
<ubuntuhelp> XRandR 1.2 может использоваться для построения мультимониторных конфигураций. См. http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<JohnDoe_71Rus> kodi кто нить пользуется?
<tagezi> ну я тыкал
<tagezi> но мне как-то концепция единого зомбоящика не очень нравиться
<tagezi> хотя для систем работаюх только в режиме зомбоящика должно быть не плохо
<SigmaTel> Как ни странно, вся конфигр
<SigmaTel> конфигурация лежит в xort.conf
<SigmaTel> Xorg*
<SigmaTel> И вот... Xrandr ничего не показывает.
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: ты себе плазму прикупил и пытаешься в кубику прилепить?:)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> пока на ноуте. но на кубик оно тоже ставится.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> разбираюсь с плагинами для сайтов где сериалы смотрю
<tagezi> ну, так далеко я не заходил..
<tagezi> там есть плагин для настройки торрента с последовательным скачиванием блоков, кажеться
<tagezi> можно смотреть сериалы с рутрекера прямо :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> можно проще, есть плагины для сайтов где во flash/html5 выкладывают
<SigmaTel> И вот... Xrandr ничего не показывает, так на нем иксы и спотыкаются
<SigmaTel> Встроенный в планшет экран, иксы и споткнулись на нем.
<tagezi> гугли планшет и убунту, долна быть конфигурация нормальная
<tagezi> у меня пока что всё заводилось, даже мини тачи, которые лепят для недокомпов
<SigmaTel> Да уже нашел. Еще 2 года назад. http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=527032&view=getnewpost живу там.
<SigmaTel> А что за планшет у тебя?
<SigmaTel> Да тем более под мой Turbopad 1012 приходится пилить самому.
<tagezi> odroid-1c
<tagezi> планшет :)
<tagezi> недокомп
<tagezi> и монитор под него через гипио
<SigmaTel> Перезагружусь в Ubuntu сейчас, поправил конфиг, может загрузится.
<SigmaTel> Не вышло. Не стартуют.
<SigmaTel> Тьфу, е. Рабочее окружение недоустановилось.
<SigmaTel> А-то думаю, что иксы не запускаются?!
<AlexeyNesteruk> Приветствую!
<tagezi> приветствие принято
<SigmaTel> Привкт
<SigmaTel> Что значит +V (правила IRC читал)
<tagezi> дать голос
<tagezi> это атоматом для тех кто приходит через веб интерфейс
<tagezi> но наканале, это так же предупреждение при не критичном нарушении правил
<SigmaTel> В правилах написано " За нарушение правил канала пользователю будет вынесено предупреждение в виде установления статуса +v."
<tagezi> не критичном нарушении.. за мат сразу бан
<retvain> andrex: CMI8738/PCI-6ch-LX
<tagezi> за за спам с флудом тоже
<SigmaTel> (Глаза на лбу)
<tagezi> им там не удобно :)
<SigmaTel> Во-уо
<SigmaTel> во*
<SigmaTel> Есть ли тут игроки в Doom через Zandronum?
<tagezi> нет
<tagezi> тут восновном гентушники, и пару человек админов с убунтой :))
<tagezi> анлимнам некогда играть, а у гентушников и так игрушка есть :)
<SigmaTel> (В мозгу "Слушай, SigmaTel, ты чатом ошибся") :В
<SigmaTel> По поводу "Gentoo - игрушка": Игра "Сделай сам"?
<tagezi> да там делать нечего, ща всё автоматизировано, даже 6 летний ребёнок поставит всё и настроит
<tagezi> интересно выпендриться, сделать что-то такое, что просто вах как круто...
<tagezi> и никому не сказать об этом :)
<SigmaTel> А есть ли IRC-клиенты под Linux без X11?
<SigmaTel> Под извращенским Cygwin видел какой-то.
<tagezi> вичат
<SigmaTel> dpkg занят, не сразу поставлю. Weechat?
<SigmaTel> Еще какой-то непонятный ViChat откопался.
<tagezi> Weechat
<tagezi> блин, этоже классика
<SigmaTel> Под ARMv7 бы найти
<tagezi> https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/WeeChat
<tagezi> он есть под арм
<tagezi> под арм почти всё есть.. этоже респбери пи, одройд, и кучае ещё компьютеров для школьнегов-переростков
<tagezi> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?arch=armhf&keywords=weechat
<SigmaTel> "Школьнегов-переростков" - вот это счел бы за оскорбление. Мне 14 скоро.
<tagezi> f vyt 40
<tagezi> а мне 40
<SigmaTel> Ого.
<SigmaTel> Хотел все время Raspberry Pi обзавестись... Хм. А на него Ubuntu накатываема?
<SigmaTel> Отвечаю сам себе: есть, кроме первой модели (там armel вместо armhf)
<tagezi> у меня одройд, я не люблю респбери.. если есть свободный аналог, проприетарная хрень не нужна
<tagezi> а по поводу школьнегов - это я себя так называю..
<SigmaTel> А. Ясненько. Одроид где купил?
<tagezi> вообще подарили
<SigmaTel> Во как! Повезло!
<tagezi> ну, да.. тесть любит всякие побрикушки :)
<SigmaTel> Также смотрю в сторону Radxa Rock - железо мне, как родное.
<SigmaTel> Процессор Rockchip RK3188, с которым у меня опыт в плане прошивок под него есть, видюшечка Mali 400 MP2
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: по поводу одроид - свободный аналог это ты загнул )
<tagezi> эм.. это почему?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> потому что allwinner не открыл некоторые блобы. сообщество само ковыряет
<SigmaTel> JohnDoe_71Rus: а разве он проприетрарный?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> SigmaTel: а с 3168 есть попыт?
<SigmaTel> 3168 у меня нет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> он отличается от 3188
<SigmaTel> Чем?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> на вскидку, видео другое
<SigmaTel> Не знаю. У меня планшет на Rockchip RK3188, видео: Mali 400. Оригинальная Mali 400.
<tagezi> ну, в данном случае реч идёт не про ОП, а про желехо
<JohnDoe_71Rus> SigmaTel: http://linux-rockchip.info/mw/index.php?title=Category:List_of_Rockchip_SoCs
<tagezi> у железного ядра все платы открыты, ты сам можешь их перепаять как хочешь
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: железо без прошивки бесполезно
<tagezi> респебери пи, щапрещает переделку своих плат..
<JohnDoe_71Rus> или сиди и методом тыка дрыгай ножкой
<tagezi> а по по они одинаковы, что там линух и 100500 система, что там
<JohnDoe_71Rus> линух. но ему нужны блобы. без которых он работает не на всю катушку
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ту же mali400 до сих пор открытой реализации нет
<SigmaTel> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<SigmaTel>  gnome-applets : Depends: gnome-applets-data (>= 3.5) but it is not going to be installed. Depends: gnome-applets-data (< 3.6) but it is not going to be installed. Что делать?
<tagezi> чорт, ты путаешь тёплое с мягким
<tagezi> открытое железо и опкрытое ПО это не одно и тоже
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну не сдалось тебе открытое железо, без необходимых для него закрытых блобов
<tagezi> Открытое железо, это возволение вносить и распространять изменения в железе, ПО может быть хоть виндой
<tagezi> идея открытых технологий, не может ограничиваться чтолько ПО
<JohnDoe_71Rus> дома на коленке ты не сделаешь 4-х слойную плату лутом
<tagezi> зато я могу сделать нависной монтаж :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ага, на шары под чипом прицепиться ))
<tagezi> и кстати.. помучившись смогу.. просто будет долго
<tagezi> там порты есть, как для микрух, чтобы не впаивать их, а просто вставлять, так что думаю да.. и шары прицепяться
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: все что нужно, респбери реализовала и на гребенку вынесла. расширяй "навесными модулями" как тебе нравится. если не ошибаюсь даже файлы платы распространили
<JohnDoe_71Rus> где порты для микрух есть???
<tagezi> на гребёнку вынесли только то что школьникам нужно
<tagezi> респебери пиариться как плата для школьников
<JohnDoe_71Rus> посмотре спеки, вынесли то что на самом чипе есть, и не задействовано на других узлах платы
<tagezi> если бы их линухюком не пиарил, они нафиг бы не сдались никому
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а навесным монтажем народ и так в малинку лезет с паяльником
<tagezi> да, а я хексы ковыряю.. только я вот не могу распространять это по закону
<SigmaTel> Что еще за хексы?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> с изюмом
<tagezi> и пудрой :)
<SigmaTel> И сгущенкой XD
<JohnDoe_71Rus> напудрился, как настоящий мужик!
<tagezi> SigmaTel: хексы это скомпилированый код программы прелставленый в 16-ричной системе счисления
<SigmaTel> tagezi: фпасибо за информацию
<tagezi> https://cdn.sparkfun.com/assets/learn_tutorials/2/1/0/hex-intro.png
<SigmaTel> dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/gnome-applets-data_3.5.92-0ubuntu3_all.deb (--unpack):
<SigmaTel>  unable to stat `./usr/share/gnome/help/trashapplet/pa/figures' (which I was about to install): Input/output error
<SigmaTel> dpkg-deb: error: subprocess paste was killed by signal (Broken pipe).
<tagezi> только для большинства програм у которых нет исходного текста это не законно
<SigmaTel> Как вот это понимать (я про dpkg)
<tagezi> вернее распространять не законно изменения, для себя делать это можно, например в целях изучения.. покрайне мере в европе суд сказал что можно
<tagezi> https://askubuntu.com/questions/652310/dpkg-error-while-installing-gnome-session-fallback
<SigmaTel> "Незаконно распространять изменения" - как тогда узаконить?
<tagezi> ну и, гугл вообще рулит
<tagezi> никак
<SigmaTel> Пробовал через dpkg -p - не вышло.
<SigmaTel> Как-то обидно, когда не работает Gnome Flashback, а Xfce ставить не хочется.
<tagezi> вообще не поняно зачем нужен гном :)
<SigmaTel> А что тогда юзаешь?
<SigmaTel> KDE?
<tagezi> SigmaTel: если бы вмешательсво в код можно былобы узоконить, я имею ввиду распространение инменений, потому что изучать его можно для личных нужд, покране мере были суды в европе, которые это подтвердили, не было СПО
<tagezi> я юзаю КДЕ, а на одройде LXDE
<SigmaTel> Что кеды, что ляхи... крысенок молчит. (крысенок - Xfce)
<SigmaTel> Самое интересное - такого глюка не было в Ubuntu 14.04.2 и ниже, а 14.04.4 выпендрилась.
<SigmaTel> Что делать? http://dumpz.org/2146957/
<tagezi> чото не то в датском королевстве
<tagezi> SigmaTel: ты вообще чо делаешь?
<SigmaTel> tagezi: ставлю Gnome Flashback на ARM
<tagezi> я в 14 лет тоже всякой фигнёй занимался.. :)
<SigmaTel> Да я эту проблему уже закрыл
<tagezi> хотя.. я и сейчас вигнёй занимаю.. писать диплом на основе не существующего предприятия с решением вопрос который никому не нужен, для получения корочки которую ожно будет сразу вкинуть
<SigmaTel> Все тот же баран: gnome-applets-data жалуется на зависимости.
<tagezi> говорят первые 40 лет жизни мальчиков особено сложные :))
<SigmaTel> Хм.
<SigmaTel> Сижу, тут, фрукты ем...
<tagezi> а я модель юизнес процесса в нотации eERC леплю
<tagezi> бизнес-процесса*
<SigmaTel> Что это?
<tagezi> никому ненужная фигня
<tagezi> нужно долипить её и начать делать мясо
<tagezi> хотя в этом мясе тоже куча воды
<tagezi> вообще, чо за фигня такая, нужно выполнить минимаьный объём работы...
<carmack> Здарова, посоны
<SigmaTel> Привет, Кармак
<tagezi> поздаровее видели :)
<SigmaTel> Мясо с водой?
<carmack> Скоро все будете в oculus rift своих чёртиков гонять, да?
<SigmaTel> Мне OR не нужен.
<carmack> Тебе это пока кажется
<carmack> Просто ты не знаешь, с чем будешь дело иметь
<carmack> Все хотят OR, не выёбывайся
<tagezi> @voice carmack
<carmack> What is that?
<tagezi> carmack: 1) мат тут запрещён
<carmack> Ааааа
<carmack> Ну тут нигде не написано же
<tagezi> правила прочти
<andrex> !rules | carmack
<ubuntuhelp> carmack: Все люди, которые тут находятся, это добровольцы, ваши отношения должны отражать это. Ответы не всегда доступны. См. правила канала http://goo.gl/ef85w и http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<carmack> Пункт 2.1
<andrex> если кто то такой глазастый и топик незаметил
<carmack> Да я его просто не читал
<tagezi> и 2) OR не нужнет от слова совсем..
<tagezi> лучшая реальноть это реальность
<carmack> А OR не реальность?
 * andrex дал ломом по пальцам tagezi
<SigmaTel> Я на полном серьезе - VR не нужен мне даже за сумму госдолга США
<tagezi> я тебе дам.. мне диплом нужно дописать
<carmack> Даже не интересно совсем?
<SigmaTel> Извините, вырвалось.
<SigmaTel> Не интересно.
<carmack> То есть тебе не интересны последние разработки в этой сфере?
 * andrex офигел что тут происходит и ушел дальше спать
<SigmaTel> Не интересны. ВР - не мое.
<carmack> Ну ты же никогда не пробовал даже
<tagezi> лучше учебники по математики пиарили бы, чем всю эту фигню
<SigmaTel> tagezi: уж точно.
<tagezi> carmack: заканчивай троллить
<carmack> Да я тебя не троллю, мне просто интересно
<SigmaTel> ...когда в бане тесно.
<carmack> tagezi: а какой именно раздел математики нужно пиарить?
<carmack> Я просто тут новенький, хочу с вами пообщаться, понять кто вы есть и чем живёте
<carmack> А то я только с китайцами, да немцами общаюсь
<carmack> Хочу с русичами
<SigmaTel> Хоть откуда, из каких земель к нам прибежал?
<tagezi> да все.. обычно заканчивая школу, люди струдом могут складывать.. а дроби для них полная тайна покрытая мраком.. дифференциальные вычисления как египетское письмо
<carmack> Так это элементарная математика же
<carmack> Это всё в школе норм проходится, ничего сложного
<carmack> И у нас, на сколько я помню, когда школу оканчивали, в принципе многие шарили
<carmack> Не шарили кому было пофигу
<carmack> Логарифмы в школе ещё проходят
<carmack> Там тоже ничего сложно
<carmack> Эх, давно это всё было
<carmack> Теорию множеств в школе проходят сейчас?
<carmack> Или матрицы?
<tagezi> да никто сейчас не шарит в математике... выходят и не знают что такое интеграл
<tagezi> теорию матриц никогда не проходили, анализ только начало
<SigmaTel> Unpacking gnome-applets-data (3.5.92-0ubuntu3) ...
<SigmaTel> dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/gnome-applets-data_3.5.92-0ubuntu3_all.deb (--unpack):
<SigmaTel>  не удалось получить информацию о «./usr/share/gnome/help/trashapplet/pa/figures» (который должен быть установлен): Input/output error
<tagezi> я сомневаюсь, что кто-нибудь из закончивших школу сможет составить матрицу напряжений в замкнутой цепи
<SigmaTel> Да елки-палки!
<carmack> Матеша это норм, мозги качает от души просто
<tagezi> очисти и обнови инфу о пакетах, и проверь соединение :)
<SigmaTel> Не помогает!
<SigmaTel> При попытке удалить файл figures, который по ходу дела ссылка, MC ругается ошибкой 5 (I/O error)
<SigmaTel> Эрэм эрэф?
<carmack> Кстати, я когда ubuntu 16.04 unity ставил, у меня на середине установка зависала просто. И никаких ошибок, ничего. Просто останавливалась и всё.
<carmack> Посоны сказали, что баг apt
<carmack> Кто-то советовал md5sum проверить... Ну короче советы были на уровне перезагрузи 3 раза.
<SigmaTel> │?figures                                               │      0│ янв.  1  1970| - данные MC
<SigmaTel> Куда копать?
<SigmaTel> Меня уже дата смущает
<SigmaTel> rm -rf не помогает
<andrex> ls -la покажи на файл
<SigmaTel> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 мая   28  2013 .
<SigmaTel> drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 4096 мая   22 14:44 ..
<SigmaTel> d????????? ? ?    ?       ?              ? figures
<SigmaTel> root@localhost:/usr/share/gnome/help/trashapplet/pa#
<SigmaTel> Треш какой-то происходит.
<SigmaTel> I/o error
<andrex> ой яуже даже не помн че делать в таком лучае
<andrex> права дай попробуй ему
<andrex> chmod chown итд
<SigmaTel> Даже так покажу
<SigmaTel> root@localhost:/usr/share/gnome/help/trashapplet/pa# rm -rf figures
<SigmaTel> rm: cannot remove ‘figures’: Input/output error
<SigmaTel> root@localhost:/usr/share/gnome/help/trashapplet/pa# ls -la
<SigmaTel> ls: cannot access figures: Input/output error
<SigmaTel> total 8
<SigmaTel> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 мая   28  2013 .
<SigmaTel> drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 4096 мая   22 14:44 ..
<SigmaTel> d????????? ? ?    ?       ?              ? figures
<SigmaTel> Все также: i/o error
<carmack> Чувак, юзай http://s419.ru/tools/sharingcode/
<carmack> А это колзох какой-то
<SigmaTel> Dumpz.org
<carmack> Ну ты меня понял
<SigmaTel> http://dumpz.org/2147058/
<tagezi> SigmaTel: https://wiki.debian.org/Apt
<SigmaTel> И? Я знаю про apt
<tagezi> нужно уметь им пользоваться, а не только знать о том что он существует
<andrex> SigmaTel: короче гугли про файлы со сломаными правами или както так
<andrex> но както сношается это дело
<andrex> ибо было у мну)
<tagezi> http://nixdoc.net/man-pages/Linux/dpkg.8.html
<tagezi> и да.. + гугл по ошибкам
<SigmaTel> Мде. Ничего толкового найти не могу.
<SigmaTel> Хорошо, когда под рукой есть планшет на Windows с драйверами на ЕХТ. Стер оттуда файл, посмотрю на результат.
<SigmaTel> И процесс пошел дальше! Заработало!
<SigmaTel> Решил проблему извращенным способшм.
<SigmaTel> способом.
<aleksei`> дня, уважаемые
<tagezi> дня
<tagezi> опять воюешь в выходные?
<aleksei`> неа, дома, попиваю пЫвко, жду хоккей )
<tagezi> будешь сотреть как "настояшие мужчины" на полностью законных основаниях избивают друг друга парками? :)
<tagezi> л*
<aleksei`> когда-то сам играл, ностальгия )
<SigmaTel> Добрый вечер.
<anton_p> 5-1 гуд. но какого же финам вчера продули...
<aleksei`> вчера бы так играли ...
<anton_p> вчера провалили второй период нафиг
<anton_p> играли бы второй как третий, был бы толк...
<anton_p> ппл, что можно сделать с какой нить условной рэспберри пай? у меня руки чешутся, а идеи толковой нет :)
<SigmaTel> Как это "условной"?
<anton_p> т е банана там или одроед -- не важно
<tagezi> странно спрашивать что сделать, это же зависит от того что ты хочешь
<tagezi> сделай умный дом
<anton_p> у меня дом маленький :)
<tagezi> какая разница, работа со светом, аудиовидеоаппаратурой, регулирование тепла
<tagezi> автоматическое переключение с солнечных батарей на централизованую систему
<anton_p> нету солнечных батарей у меня :)
<anton_p> остальное тоже ерунда
<anton_p> надо вобщем подумать. может на работу куданить возьмут... :)
<tagezi> ну, если ты имеешь своё мнение, то зачем спрашивать совета?
<anton_p> мало ли, может у кого то идея есть
<tagezi> в гугле есть идеи
<Sergey_IT> там гуглидеи только
<_bear> .
<Sergey_IT> ..
<player0k> всем привет
<player0k> помогите с вопросом http://askubuntu.com/questions/775939/ubuntu-16-04-wallpaper-under-black-screen-after-login-unity-7-4-0
<_bear> player0k: привет // а что за вопрос
<player0k> проблема с юнити, обоина под черный экран попадает
<player0k> тут я описал что делал и как оно выглядит: http://askubuntu.com/questions/775939/ubuntu-16-04-wallpaper-under-black-screen-after-login-unity-7-4-0
<player0k> возникла после того как я установил gnome3-desktop, lxde, и пару тем для них поставил...
<player0k> сейчас уже все поудалял отавил только КДЕ и unity
<player0k> но unity все еще черная
<Sergey_IT> у мну всегда черная. Малевич гениален
<player0k> да но проблема в том что монитор 16:9
<player0k> А если снять галочку с PPA программы установленные с этих репозиториев удалятся?
<player0k> сами
<player0k> или надо что-то написать еще?
<Sergey_IT> вечера
#ubuntu-ru 2017-05-15
<atxll> здрасти
<atxll> недавно поставил кубунту. иногда пропадает в окошках верхняя панель, которая с кнопками свернуть развернуть закрыть. при этом открытые приложения не закрываются но работать в них можно, но уже размер окон и т.д не поменять. делаю завершение сеанса,
<atxll> когда заново захожу все вернии панели в открытых окнах восстанавливаются. что это может быть ?
<aleksei`> утра всем
<Spaik> test
<ubuntuhelp> Spaik, Понг.
<Spaik> привет
<Admin1488> утро
<atxll> вечер
<SergeyIT> anderx: куда артуса дел?
<|cub|> приветы
<atxll> sudo mount -rw /dev/sdc1 /mnt/usb подскажите вставляю шлешку но она доступна только для чтения почему ?
<anderx> SergeyIT: шнурок выдернул
<anderx> -o rw
<anderx> atxll:
<atxll> atxll@r580:/mnt/usb$ sudo -o rw /dev/sde1 /mnt/usb
<atxll> sudo: неверный ключ — «o»
<atxll> а как я писал всё подключается но только для чтения
<aleksei`> atxll, может есть смысл спросить у гугла?
<atxll> я спросил у ясеня и т д
<atxll> как у той песне
<atxll> а в винде работает
<diskin> atxll, а монтирует без сообщений всяких?
<diskin> -w, --rw, --read-write
<diskin>               Mount the filesystem read/write.  This is the default.  A synonym is -o rw.
<diskin> и какая файловая система, кстати?
<diskin> в твоей последней команде пропущен сам mount, поэтому ошибка
<atxll> фат 32
<diskin> добавь лучше параметр -v
<diskin> может чего полезного сообщит
<atxll> куда
<diskin> в mount, куда же еще
<atxll> "/dev/sde1 on /mnt/usb type vfat (ro,relatime,fmask=0022,dmask=0022,codepage=437,iocharset=iso8859-1,shortname=mixed,errors=remount-ro)
<atxll> а примонтировал вот так sudo mount -o rw /dev/sde1 /mnt/usb
<diskin> sudo mount /dev/sde1 -o remount,rw
<diskin> попробуй такую команду
<atxll> пробовал
<atxll> ладно хер с ней флешка не моя
<diskin> а сделай tail -f /var/log/syslog в отдельном терминале
<diskin> а потом дай ту команду или просто mount
<diskin> наверно там ошибки на FS
<atxll> выкинуть и сжеть ... флешка для работы только в виндовс ))
<atxll> флешку отдавать уже надо
<atxll> своства открываю
<atxll> пишет владелец рут отсальные могут только смотреть
<atxll> если меняю права пишет ошибку и крашится файловый менеджер
<atxll> я даже в консоле пробовал ничего не помогает
<Sergey_IT> скоро заголовок канала будет длиннее чем лог канала (
#ubuntu-ru 2017-05-16
<aleksei`> утррррр
<Spaik> test
<ubuntuhelp> Spaik, Понг понг понг...
<Spaik> привет кто на 3 гноме сидит?
<Spaik> как сделать верхнее меню прозрачным ?
<|cub|> приветы
<SergeyIT> утра... без артуса
<aleksei`> SergeyIT, без артуса скучно ...
<aleksei`> anderx, воткни артусу шнурок назад
 * |cub| таки настроил авторизацию по ssh ключу из ldap
<|cub|> все оказалось гораздо проще чем думал
<JohnDoe_71Rus> надо было указать ключ
<|cub|> и это тоже)
<anderx> чечече
<anderx> не умею
<SergeyIT> где артус?
<anderx> в лесу бегает гдето
<anderx> у волков был сытный ужин)))
<SergeyIT> но траванулись )
<anderx> да бегают и срут
<JohnDoe_71Rus> артус wannacry словил?
<|rapidsp|> он их кормил супчиком?
<anderx> а бегают от реактивной тяги
<anderx> ага на лине
<SergeyIT> линивые не бегают
<Sergey_IT> студенты хвосты чистят...
#ubuntu-ru 2017-05-17
<aleksei`> утрррра
<SergeyIT> утра
<|rapidsp|> test
<ubuntuhelp> |rapidsp|, Fail!
<Admin1488> парни а есть у кого керио? У меня там впн настроен, не могу понять почему у клиентов кофликт с подсетью(впн настраивал не я)
<Admin1488> в офисе везде 1.* у  меня на пример дома тоже 1.* пока подсеть не сменю в локалку не пускает у впн 110*
<Sergey_IT> вечера
#ubuntu-ru 2017-05-18
<aleksei`> enhf
<aleksei`> утра
<|cub|> утры
<spaik> парни привет - такой вопрос - ноутбук - все работает - но после сна перестает работать регулировка яркости с функциональных клавишь
<spaik> есть решение акое нить?
<spaik> в нете смотрел - там темы такие от 2009 года
<|cub|> хз. Но бывает же что в темах есть решение которое актуально даже 8 лет спустя
<SergeyIT> у меня такое было году в 2010 помнится. Сейчас системд и решение может другое быть
<SergeyIT> хотя кто его знает, пробовать надо
<aleksei`> если ноут dell, тогда беда, я так и не победил (
<spaik> это тож старый ноут
<spaik> как раз лет 7 ему)
<SergeyIT> так какой ноут-то?
<SergeyIT> урррра, артус пришел!
<artus> SergeyIT, дарофф :) у мну видявка накрылась медным тазом :D нарыл 6750  и блин пока воткнул драйверааа...
<SergeyIT> загонял видявку? Беречь братьев наших меньших надо
<artus> да чет пошла артифактитцо ... по ходу питание памяти накрылось на ней
<SergeyIT> было у меня с одной также - лет 10 назад... производитель виноват
<|cub|> Вопрос чисто теоретический. Есть ldap и авторизация на хостах по ldap. На одном хосте пользователь должен быть в sudo, на другом нет. Как можно реализовать?
<anderx> всмысле в судо)
<anderx> дай права где надо и все а где ненад забери их)
<anderx> и будет он когда надо брать судо а когда ненадо ему давать не будет
<anderx> SergeyIT: а может у него крестал отпал
<anderx> прожарить и продать)))
<|cub|> anderx, как это реализовать на уровне ldap, что б не бегать каждый раз на сервак то)
<atxll> всем привет, есть вопрос по настройкам маштабиравания экрана может кто помочь ?
<artus> буууу чюлавеки )
#ubuntu-ru 2017-05-19
<aleksei`> утра
<|cub|> утры
<SergeyIT> утра пятничного
<artus> утраа солнечного)
<SergeyIT> лучше бы дождливого
<anderx> у нас ваще снег обещают в эти 3 дня
<anderx> но думаю звиздят)
<artus> а у мну тепленько ^_^
<JohnDoe_71Rus> мегафон, йота и ФАС заявили о неполадках сотовой сети
<SergeyIT> у нас работает
<SergeyIT> тест
<ubuntuhelp> SergeyIT, Понг.
<SergeyIT> О, а я думал и у IRC неполадки
<rapidsp> test
<ubuntuhelp> rapidsp, Понг понг понг...
<artus> бубуууу))
<artus> да харош спать нигадяииии :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://lenta.ru/news/2017/05/19/ivan_os/ этапять!
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, ну все, впереди планеты всей прям :D а че, айван-ос можно поглядеть гдето? или это болгенос попова с новыми обоями? :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> 40 лимонов!   и мне источник понравился )
<artus> не. ну то что оцеводы там чето запилили я всю неделю слышу. прявда только увидел что линуха :) а што, унылое поделие реактос наполовойорган никому не вперся? :D хотя чего там, пилить бабло на форках бубунты весело же )))
<artus> альт как понял так и не взлетел же :)
<Sergey_IT> артус, хватит болтать - делай свою ОС
<artus> неее,  я жи жаадный :D ниподелюсь нискем :D
<Sergey_IT> а вот я  добрый, борюсь с яркостью в lxqt
<artus> яркость зло :)
<Sergey_IT> так я на минимум почти ставлю
<Sergey_IT> чтоб ничего не видеть.... надоело
<artus> выброси ноут))
<causenetsoff> всем здасьте
<causenetsoff> никто не в курсе где прописываются настройки при загрузке оси?
<causenetsoff> после ребута, русский язык слетает и приходится вводить поновой
<Sergey_IT> так русский легкий, сквозняком вентилятора и сдувает.... а вообще, ничего не понял в вопросе
<causenetsoff> ну как с вентилятором параллель провел, а говоришь ничего не понял)
<causenetsoff> при ребуте только английская раскладка остается, русская исчезает, приходится вводить в консоль:
<causenetsoff> setxkbmap -layout us,ru
<causenetsoff> и мапить шифт-альт для переключения. в общем, боль головная
<causenetsoff> но где-то должен быть файл который отвечает за скрипты, запускаемые при загрузке дистрибутива
<causenetsoff> надеюсь так понятней
<artus> causenetsoff, ммм, воткни в рц локал setxkbmap с раскладкой ))
<causenetsoff> рц локал это где?
<artus> со слипом в 20 или 30 или 60 , смотря чего у тебя за винт )
<artus>  /etc/rc.local
<causenetsoff> щас глянем)
<artus> что за ось, чего с языком натворил?
<causenetsoff> 16.04 убунту с и3 виндоу манагером
<artus> эмммм? чивооо? :D
<causenetsoff> ничего не творил, скачал с офф сайта, и в ней по определению один только английский установлен
<causenetsoff> щи-то не так?
<causenetsoff> i3wm смутил?
<artus> каак беееее, мягко выражаясь, при сетапе системы хоть обхезайся но ты язык выбираешь. и да, i3 на оффсайте нету хоть усрись :D
<causenetsoff> да нет, и3 я доустанавливал вручную
<causenetsoff> может пропустил, не знаю, я в линуксе донный малость
<Sergey_IT> а почему сразу и3?
<causenetsoff> на мой взгляд удобно, к тому же ось стоит виртуальная, меньше ресурсов требует нежели полноценный десктоп
<Sergey_IT> в консоле язык?
<artus> а тут уже пляски вма идут с работой с языками) но есть чуйка что как и с открытокоробкой просто в автостарт setxkbmap us,ru -option grp:ctrl_shift_toggle или контрол или как я капслок , вобщем не маленький
<causenetsoff> если вопрос понял, то да, в терминале прописывать сетхкбман приходится
<artus> causenetsoff, звиздешшш, таже коробка кушает 100 метров в раме, это смешно дня оси, но не в пример удобнее i3
<artus> суй в рц локал если лень курить маны про де :)
<causenetsoff> какая-такая коробка?) гном какой-нибудь?
<causenetsoff> и3 оочень удобный, то есть пока учусь им пользоваться, но уже заметны явные преимущества
<Sergey_IT> в чем? И зачем винтуалка нужна?
<causenetsoff> artus: кк, попробуем
<causenetsoff> переключения окон мгновенное, отсутствуют всевозможные отвлекающие моменты, ничего лишнего
<artus> causenetsoff, слышшш, ты безгоду наделя в линухах и будеш дяде сказки расказывать про то что уджобно а что нет? :D  коробка эжто коробка :) а гном это гном ))
<causenetsoff> к тому же монитор на ноуте 13 дюймов, важен каждый пиксель )
<artus> openbox зоветцо ))
<causenetsoff> ну вопрос удобства в корне субъективен, начнем с этого )
<causenetsoff> artus: буду знать. как уже говорил, - донный )
<artus> и не смотри на то что на него подзибили  и много настраивать ;) а в плане легковесности и красивости - есть еще мегафиговина в виде pekwm , но там все совсем пичаль, ааааще все приходитцо в конфиг рисовать :) правда и вм состоит
<artus> из трех конфигов всего и весит полтора метра :D
<Sergey_IT> сижу сейчас за 10ти дюймовым
<artus> по сути чистые иксы и рюшики описаные в двух конфигах, лдин на автостарт, сторой на красивости и оформление, а третий забыл нафига :D
<Sergey_IT> так что делаешь то в линуксе?
<artus> и ваще, тайтловые вм это недохацкерское дрочиво. мейби для онли програминг и катит, но не более.
<causenetsoff> artus: до этого ставил гном, и вся графическая начинка только с толку сбивала
<causenetsoff> плавающие окна, меню и тп ахинея
<causenetsoff> в какой-то момент понял что мне лично то даром не нужно
<causenetsoff> и упростил до относительного минимума
<artus> какая начинка? нету тв нем начинки :) и плавающих окон нету, харош нести фееричный бред
<causenetsoff> Sergey_IT: учусь программить)
<Sergey_IT> так... ЗАЧЕМ ЛИНУКС НУЖЕН???
<artus> и меню внезапно нетуууу в гномееее, если не воткнеш екстеншином
<Sergey_IT> в чем?
<causenetsoff> ну вообще ставил из-за предустановленных апачи, скуэль и пхп, тк макбук старый, и новые версии не поддерживают
<Sergey_IT> артус, а ты на шкаф залезь )
<causenetsoff> плюс решил посмотреть что да как, тк обе оси юниксовские, послезно знать Шелл команды
<causenetsoff> в общем терминал подучить заодно
<artus> эммм, мальчегггг, ты путаешь что-то, одна юниксовая, вторая линуксовая как бе :D первая уже недофря, вторая аааще переросла давно и надолго ))
<Sergey_IT> поставь runtu-lite 14.04 и не мучайся
<artus> и смысл тыкатцо в фришные утилиты в перемешку с линухами если у тебя нету опыта работы с обеими никаакогооо ))
<causenetsoff> artus: возможно дистрибутив заряженный попался, не знаю) но был явный закос на ОСХ
<artus> а если есть опыт - то тепе по сути пофиг с чем работать :D так что ты для начала определись, не заморачивайся на лоровские стандарты красоты и проставления тайтловых де - ибо то еще отстойное дрочиво там процветает :) и
<artus> воткни что либо, пойми как оно работает, не суть даже что именно :)
<causenetsoff> да я не мучаюсь, мне интересно, очень даже)
<artus> а там уже будешь понимать что есть что и как настраивать :)
<causenetsoff> так что бы ни ставил, лайт или хеви, всеравно придется изучать
<causenetsoff> так что разница не велика, скажем параллельно изучаю использование Вима
<causenetsoff> это еще тот геморой, но весело =)
<artus> тут есть великая тайна :D слушай и запоминай :D тебе должно быть пофигу ромашки что у тебя за де :D и вим кстати тоже нафиг ненужен :D
<causenetsoff> в итоге рассчитываю на хоть какую но пользу
<Sergey_IT> ДЕ не имеет значения, главное чтобы работал без плясок с бубном
<artus> ты определись с каким пакетным манагером тебе комфортнее жить , ииии, просто поюзай пол годика. и все, никаких подоплек и подводных камней :)
<Sergey_IT> а ты сразу за бубен хватаешься
<causenetsoff> по поводу линукс/юникс, разве обе оси не основаны на юникс? тот же терминаловский шелл идентичен
<causenetsoff> практически
<artus> а де .. бери попрощее, на тайтловые даже мне лень смотреть , и это с почитай 16ти летним то опытом :D
<causenetsoff> Sergey_IT: в принципе я согласен, и скачивая 16.04 изначально вообще сидел с одним терминалом ВООБЩе без к.л ДЕ
<artus> causenetsoff, ты не путай , есть юникс, есть линукс :D а если хочешь отличить от венты до говори уж *никс :D
<causenetsoff> затем понял что нужно больше чем 1 консоль, и решил поставить и3)
<causenetsoff> как-то так
<causenetsoff> artus: блин ты меня запутил )) щас уточню!
<artus> causenetsoff, терминааатооооооорррррр, позволяет тебе делить один терминал на мульен :D
<Sergey_IT> по-умолчанию, без запуска ДЕ в любом дистре сразу 7 консолей
<artus> 5 :)
<Sergey_IT> и виртуалка - зло
<artus> на первой стартовая фигня, на 7й иксы, и имеем между ними остаток ))
<causenetsoff> лучше чем ничего, основным бы я линкус никогда не взялся ставить)
<artus> ну если мы про tty
<artus> causenetsoff, че так, работает все искаропки :) правда не бубунта :D
<causenetsoff> терминатор это создающий терминал табы?
<Sergey_IT> 6, 1-ая тоже работает
<artus> угу __
<artus> causenetsoff, https://www.bunsenlabs.org/ фигачь в виртуалку :)
<artus> Sergey_IT, ну хз, у дебьяна на первом иксовое приглашение залогинитцо а на tty2 иксы рабочие висят. тут видать от дистра зависит )
<causenetsoff> из прочитанного, как раз бубунта и является самым стабильным дистрибутивом)
<artus> нет )) дебьян :)
<causenetsoff> у меня тут литературы пдфной накачано ппц )
<Sergey_IT> а я макбук даже даром не взял бы
<causenetsoff> у меня уже 5ый по счету )
<artus> Sergey_IT, я даже щууупаааллл его, пол часа :D отдал обратно )) ибо урезаная фря мне нафиг ненадо ))
<Sergey_IT> +100500
<causenetsoff> кстати насчет дебьяна, разве нет убунту дебьяна? читал статью утверждавшую что это самый лучший серверный дистро
<artus> causenetsoff, эммм, хочешь суровую правду жизни? :D
<causenetsoff> что я дно? я знаю )
<causenetsoff> ...
<artus> неее, по поводу дистров))
<artus> сматриии
<causenetsoff> слушаю
<artus> есть дебиан стейбл ... потом есть тестинг... потом есть унстейбл... потом есть уюбунта :D так вот :D стейбл - фиг сломаешь :D тестинг - я на нем последние лет 6 из линухового сидения сижу - фиг сломаешь :D (и пакетики посвежее
<artus> чем в той же бунте есть )) ) унтейбл - типа на совсем свежесобраное для погонять - а вот убунта - это то что иджет в унстаблю после самых тцпых хотелок их разряда - а может вот так сделаем? :D
<artus> *тупых
<artus> вобщем я к чему, к тому что у дебьяна унстабля стабильнее убунты в работоспособности и даже тестинг в плане свежести пакетов уже переплевывает местами бунту. а унстабля так и совсем :)
<artus> мну кстати тот же гном на 2 ветки свежее прилетел в отличии от бунты :D
<causenetsoff> понял, буду иметь ввиду и может на него и пересяду как преодолею базовый барьер
<artus> Sergey_IT, кстати, а чего там последняя бунта, не 17я ли часом? топик не пора ли менять? ))
<causenetsoff> 17.04 вроде бы
<causenetsoff> слушайте, а вот вы, линух дедки, шелл изучаете?
<causenetsoff> или точнее знаете*
<artus> causenetsoff, я дал линк на буншен, бывший кранчбанг. система сама в себе, есть фсе. для ноутов и виртуалок ааааще просто сказка :) воткнут на древний ушатаный асер 3100 и меня по ходу только мертвый не шевелящийся винт в нем бесит
<artus> :D тоесть 100 метров на систему и остальное на софт
<artus> зачем его изучать, его пользовать нуджно :)
<artus> а изучаешь тиы его в процесе рожания хотелок ))
<causenetsoff> интересно, ну ок
<causenetsoff> просто это как я понимаю такой же скрипт-язык как и какой-нибудь джаваскрипт
<causenetsoff> с кондиционерами и прочим
<causenetsoff> не совсем ясно к чем их применять
<artus> есть чудесатая книжка, умная шописец :D
<artus> absg зоветцо :D
<artus> ну и на хабре я для себя даже пару закладок по разбору написания скриптов сделал :) ибо ну прям уух как хорошо расписано :)
<artus> и ваще, на sh мона наваять в принципе любую автоматизацию :D было бы желание и пару часов времени с парой бутылок пива :D
<causenetsoff> в общем пока что я в нем не вижу практического смысла, за сим вопрос
<Sergey_IT> http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<causenetsoff> имеет ли смысл его раньше времени осваивать или он второстепенен?
<Sergey_IT> и на русском где-то есть
<causenetsoff> Sergey_IT: спс
<Sergey_IT> я не использую, не нужен
<Sergey_IT> все от задач зависит
<causenetsoff> хорошо
<Sergey_IT> языков 100500 - на выбор
<causenetsoff> именно что )
<artus> Sergey_IT, слышш, дядяяя, ты со своим опытом в програмстве тоооо конечно неиспользуешь :D
<artus> а баш по сути даже без знания языков ааще позволяет тебе уже ахтаматизировать что либо :)
<Sergey_IT> неа... лениво.. Си С++ Паскаль.
<Sergey_IT> если надо ахтаматизировать... мну не надо
<artus> угу, а когда нужно попинать модем в астериске и передернуть, отправить смс или принять, тоже за си или паскать братцо? )))
<Sergey_IT> а мну это не надо ))
<artus> Sergey_IT, сережааа, я тебя еще на предмет си подергаю, позжее, так сказать в плане изучения на готовых примерах и вообзе перенимая опыт когда созрею :D
<Sergey_IT> да я его уже забыл...
<Sergey_IT> зрей быстрее )
<causenetsoff> artus: у меня тоже ц шарп на очереди)
<artus> ниченизнааююю, будешь вспоминать :D
<causenetsoff> или ц++, еще не определился
<causenetsoff> дяденьки, за советы, ссылки и прочее
<causenetsoff> если вы тут частите, то еще свидимся
<causenetsoff> ушел по делам. адьё
<artus> да только мы то тут и есть :D
<Sergey_IT> так и не понял, что ему от никсов нужно (
<Sergey_IT> каша у него
<artus> как штооо, тело же линухов не увидело ниразу, воткнуло в виртуалку в макосях бубунту и сразу тайтловый вм с рассуждением о том что гном гогно :D че тут понимать, пациент лора же :D
#ubuntu-ru 2017-05-20
<Spaik> привет
<Spaik> вопрос я вот сделал свой tets.sh и дал автозагрузку через гуй. а как посмотреть это в консоле?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> по хорошему test.sh должен куда то в свой лог писать
<JohnDoe_71Rus> его и читай
<Spaik> так он ничего не пишет
<Spaik> там 1 срока
<Spaik> я сделал его в дом папке и гаоку постал запускать
<Spaik> а как увидить его запуск через консоль
<JohnDoe_71Rus> допиши в него, что бы в лог писал "гаока running"
<Spaik> nvidia-settings --assign CurrentMetaMode="nvidia-auto-select +0+0 { ForceFullCompositionPipeline = On }"
<Spaik> это не скрипт
<Spaik> это 1 строка
<Spaik> но она грузится ) как в консоле это сделать - а не гаоку тыкнуть - вот что мне интересно - вот небыло бы гу и что делать
<Spaik> вот что я искал
<Spaik> ----/home/sp/.config/autostart
<Spaik> но только такая папка со всеми прогами в автозапуске ) есть такое?
<SCHAPiE> добрый день, друзья
<Simulacrum>  /msg ubuntuhelp !nick
#ubuntu-ru 2018-05-14
<alex12345> еще один косяк обнаружился, перестал из Х переключаться  в консоль
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=48592
<aleksei`> утра всем
<kiriuha1> yu
<alex12345> Здравствуйте, после удаления /dev/tty0 и перезагрузки, Х сервер из под рута начал запускаться, а из под пользователя так и не запускается?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=48593 в коллекцию энтузиастам
<Todus> Здравствуйте! обновляюсь с vivid до bionic. системный диск lvm. полный текст ошибки: https://pastebin.com/HShDi5eu  как поправить?
<SergeyIT> Todus, ставь по-новой и не мучайся (отличия слишком большие)
#ubuntu-ru 2018-05-15
<aleksei`> утра всем
<andrex> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com http://hastebin.com http://termbin.com
<Neo4> :)
<babcka87> Добрый вечер
<diskin> babcka87, привет
<babcka87> diskin: привет
<babcka87> Подскажешь, какой есть удобный инструмент для просмотра логов,
<babcka87> ?
<babcka87> ubunut
<babcka87> ubuntu
<diskin> less :)
<babcka87> :-D
<diskin> вообще есть же встроенная смотрелка
<babcka87> как называется
<babcka87> впадлу less. Пиво пью...
<diskin> System Log
<diskin> A system log viewer for GNOME.
<babcka87> Чего то нифига его нет в 18.04
<diskin> gnome-system-log
<diskin> у меня 16.04 - есть. может выпилили.
<babcka87> Выпилили
<babcka87> Устал... Хотел в CS GO зайти. Так при загрузке все виснет
<babcka87> Не судьба
<diskin> https://askubuntu.com/questions/20173/gui-for-watching-logs-tail-and-grep
<diskin> тут советуют разные GUI
<babcka87> Конечно фигня в linux, что логи повсюду разбрасываются
<JohnDoe_71Rus> почему повсюду? для логов есть /var/logs
#ubuntu-ru 2018-05-16
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=48602 хаха
<aleksei`> утра всем
<SergeyIT> дождь, хорошо
<andrex> уменядождь
<andrex> а вот мчс чето не пошевелился
<andrex> обычно орет гром пожар землетрясение война
<SergeyIT> если не орет - жди беды
<SergeyIT> по наблюдениям...
<andrex> не просто они на меня обидились)
<andrex> ибо бухам пришло
<andrex> ))
<SergeyIT> бухи - самая опасная профессия - их надо каждый день предупреждать
<andrex> ага среди ночи)
<toly> q
<andrex> неее убунте 2 гига мало ппц открыл лису и 2 вкладку и все нафиг застыло)
<diskin> не может быть
<andrex> о менюка появилась контекстная
<diskin> а своп раздел есть?
<andrex> если еще и свопится будет оно ваще помрет
<andrex> я лифку запустил)
<andrex> темпаче там свап щас по дефолту в файл идет без раздела)
<diskin> так это из-за медленной флешки наверно
<andrex> угу медленный hdd
<andrex> c usb3
<andrex> )
<andrex> а точнее rkv
<andrex> kvm
<diskin> ну проверь free
<diskin> что, место кончилось в памяти?
<andrex> 70 метров
<andrex> осталось из 2 гигов
<andrex> ))
<andrex> нада прикеш отрубать однощначно
<andrex> если ставить на такое
<andrex> конечно там еще лифка жрет какоето количество памяти)
<andrex> но она раньше и на гиге работала быстрее))
<andrex> о еще сожрало 4 метра)
<andrex> уже 66
<|rapidsp|> убери телефон подальше. щас с него память будет тырить )))
<andrex> Петросян)
<andrex> ладно пусть крутится пока не здохнет)
<andrex> все зависла)
<SergeyIT> у меня везде 2 Гб и работает
<andrex> ну утя lxde или че там
<andrex> lubuntu
<andrex> ))
<andrex> ша
<SergeyIT> сейчас - ФФ(3 вкладки), крузадер, пиджин - 726 Мб
<SergeyIT> а если свистелки нужны - то покупай новый комп
<andrex> ну мне моего компа хватает и там не 2 гига) а так умноженое на 8 и нету свистоперделок) тупо открыто коробка))
<andrex> скрин не сохранил блинский)
<andrex> не хочу опять ее пускать))
<andrex> чето синие совсем офигели стока дыр всвоих железках с начала времен оставили) и чую их там еще больше)
<babcka87> Добрый вечер
<babcka87> Кто нибудь может мне объяснить зачем на моей системе 18.04 запущен процесс Xwailand одновременно с Xorg
<babcka87> &
<babcka87> ?
<andrex> мне вот тоже это интересно тока спрашивать лень идти на индусский канал
<babcka87> :-D
<andrex> ты пощелкай по 1 2 tty тоже сильно удивишся
<andrex> там еще и lightdm висит)
<babcka87> Так это сразу несколько графических сессий что ли запущено?
<andrex> угу
<babcka87> В общем с моим уровнем знаний только вкуривать...
<babcka87> Чего то CS:GO глючит (тормозит, что аж почти виснет)....
<babcka87> Глупо для моего возраста...Но хотелось бы знать причину
<babcka87> В логах системных ничего не нашел ( учитывая мой уровень знаний, конечно)
<babcka87> Первым смутил Xwayland
<babcka87> Получается запущены два менеджера окон?
<andrex> ну даже 2 ксорга не мешало никогда в игори
<andrex> ташто  возможно это кривовайн или дрова
<andrex> если симовская то скорее 2 ре либо нехватает либ
<andrex> запусти че попроще если будет тормозить то я прав)
<andrex> а так если все норм то не мешает дае в ведьмака 3 гонять
<babcka87> Да у меня игор больше нет
<babcka87> Это единственное во что иногда играю
<babcka87> А он есть на linux?
<andrex> забавно поставь rimworld) харе разлогаться)
<babcka87> Не разбирался еще с дровами
<andrex> он под вайном шуршит как родной почти
<babcka87> Знаю, что они модулями подгружаются через grub
<andrex> неа не знаеш)
<babcka87> С Winom тоже не дружу
<babcka87> andrex: ок. не зна:)
<andrex> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=205249.0
<babcka87> У меня radeon
<babcka87> Не понял, что ты хотел ссылкой сказать...
<andrex> lspci -vnn | grep VGA -A 12
<andrex> на пасту
<andrex> !paste | babcka87
<ubuntuhelp> babcka87: Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com http://hastebin.com http://termbin.com
<babcka87> andrex:  на пасту?
<babcka87>  Cape Verde XT [Radeon HD 7770/8760 / R7 250X] [1002:683d] (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<babcka87>  - тебя это интересовало?
<andrex> нет
<andrex> меня интересовала секция с модулями
<andrex> Kernel driver in use: i915
<andrex> Kernel modules: i915
<andrex> тип того)
<babcka87> https://hastebin.com/baraqureco.http
<andrex> заблеклисти radeon
<andrex> а я спать
<babcka87> andrex: Когда ты говоришь, чувствую себя дураком
<babcka87> Заблеклисти...
<andrex> правда я думаю не поможет) ибо amdgppu нифига не пашет пока что
<andrex> правда может запахал уже)
<babcka87> Я понимаю, что такое black list. Но что это значит по отношению к радеону
<babcka87> andrex: Спокойной ночи
<andrex> значит засунуть в /etc/modprobe.d/чето там.conf строку blacklist radeon
<andrex> ибо radeon ппц тормозной) уменя интел больше кадров выдает) а вот amdgpu если может вобще твою карту ну и естественно если вобще взлетит на текущем ядре то должен помоч)
<andrex> babcka87: либо гугли как поставить закрытые дрова) amd
<andrex> но я  в том месяце видел как на гитхабе ныли что amd ничего еще не запилила)
<andrex> SergeyIT: пост сздал пост принял)
<andrex> -з
 * andrex ускакал
<SergeyIT> скакун ты наш! ))
<tomfarr> неспящим ква
#ubuntu-ru 2018-05-17
<Neo4> tomfarr: че не спишь?
<tomfarr> Ne0S|away на рыбалку хотел пойти приешл на пруд. Приманка соскакивает. Ушел домой
<tomfarr> мм блиночков захотелось
<aleksei`> утра
<yokowka> всемъ приветъ! въ терминале bash: /etc/profile.d/vte.sh: Нет такого файла или каталога ,   -  какъ исправить??
<SergeyIT> ЪЪЪЪЪЪ так
<andrex> создать его или снести из профиля нафиг
<andrex> логично)
<yokowka> andrex  создать какъ??)
<andrex> скопипастил чето откудато и теперь удивляется)
<yokowka> ))
<yokowka> andrex  снести какъ??)
<andrex> ~ >>> whatis touch file                                                                                    [16]
<andrex> touch (1p)           - change file access and modification times
<andrex> touch (1)            - change file timestamps
<andrex> file (1)             - determine file type
<andrex> file (1p)            - determine file type
<andrex> file (n)             - Manipulate file names and attributes
<andrex> прикинь да так можно было))
<yokowka> andrex  напечатать строку от 16:02:03?
<yokowka> въ терминале?
<andrex> !faq | yokowka
<ubuntuhelp> yokowka: Начальные руководства для новичков можно найти тут(актуально): ==> http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual <== и часто задаваемые вопросы про поведение на канале http://goo.gl/xFjsu
<andrex> уже 3 тий раз
<yokowka> помощи здесь - нетъ. только поученiя.
<andrex> потому что ты не думаеш
<andrex> точнее думаеш что все за тебя сделают
<yokowka> баzаръ отменяется. нетъ помощи - такъ и говорите
<yokowka> *не будетъ помощи....
<andrex> то что ты спросил это обычные ежеденевные действия в люой системе
<andrex> или ты когда в туалет идеш тоже спрашиваеш как?
<yokowka> опять баzаръ
<aleksei`> видимо парень не догоняет что ему как раз пытаются помочь
<aleksei`> через поучения
<andrex> yokowka: ls /etc/profile.d/vte* |pastebinit
<andrex> yokowka: https://gnunn1.github.io/tilix-web/manual/vteconfig/
<andrex> ставят всякое коряве уг не читают мануалов потом удивляются че это оно не работает
<andrex> при том что нету этого в офицальном репе
<aleksei`> в бубунте, если не ошибаюсь vte 2.91
<aleksei`> rfr-nj nfr
<aleksei`> как-то так
<andrex> ну там и написано что надо делать симлин или переименовать или писать . /нормальное/имя
<aleksei`> как-то раньше в 9 лтске или в 10 был vte-common, там всё сразу ставилось как надо
<andrex> ну а щас тока ппа вроде или гит)
<andrex> да и воббще его писанина должна воспприниматься нарушением правил по статьям 2.2 2.6
<SergeyIT> интересно, когда уокошка надоест сюда ходить...
<andrex> когда на него мут повешу и забуду снять)
<andrex> нечаянно)
<andrex> мне другое интересно
<andrex> когда у него детсво в пятой точке играть перестанет
<SergeyIT> это может и никогда )
<andrex> а ну он говорил что его в детсве уронили)
<SergeyIT> может надо повторить? ))
<andrex> думаю это так не работает)
<andrex> будет еще хуже
<SergeyIT> ну так третий раз точно поможет
<andrex> ну сюда не прийти да
<andrex> SergeyIT: добро. действуйте сударь)
<SergeyIT> не, я животных люблю )
<andrex> :D
<yokowka> скажу я раzъ, скажу я два, скажу я три и повторю, я отъ души тебе andrex благодАРю!!!!
<anderx> еще б писать нормально стал
<yokowka> всё, благо дАРя твоему съвету - получилось!!!!
<anderx> 👏🏻
<yokowka> по-делу: playonlinux криво встаётъ програма: не отображается весь выбор разделов - нет кнопки внизу "установить игру не из списка".... ?
<diskin> yokowka, это не совсем по теме, как это связано с убунтой? спрашивай на форуме playonlinux, или может у них есть канал в irc. врядли тут кто-то балуется таким
<yokowka> дискин у меня были три убунту и ни в одной из них не устанавливался playonlinux....
<diskin> у меня одна и тоже ни в одной не устанавливался, потому что я его не устанавливал ))
<anderx> версия какая?
<anderx> да и вобще запустить из терминала и посмотреть че там сыплется
<anderx> возможно просто нехватает каких то файлов для нормальной работы интерфейса
<yokowka> 4.2.12 версия плей он линукс
<yokowka> Репозиторий «http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa/ubuntu bionic InRelease» не подписан. N: Обновление из этого репозитория нельзя выполнить безопасным способом, и поэтому по умолчанию он отключён. N: Смотрите справочную страницу apt-secure(8) о создании репозитория и настрой
<yokowka> ке пользователя.
<yokowka> anderx ты прав, не хватает.... но въ сети установка разсказывается, а не возстановление нормального вида интерфейса!
<anderx> выкинь этот ппа
<anderx> https://www.playonlinux.com/en/download.html
<diskin> по идее этот ппа не связан никак с playonlinux же?
<anderx> а вобще для такой какашки яб юзал snap пакеты))
<yokowka> андеркс, не играешь в игры??
<anderx> играю
<anderx> но тебе такое непопрет
<yokowka> с этой страницы https://www.playonlinux.com/en/download.html брал деб пакет и устанавливал. Так же не хватало чег-то для полного отобРАжения внешнего вида програмы....
<anderx> да там реп есть
<yokowka> да
<anderx> его воткни сначала и ставь
<anderx> через apt
<yokowka> тамъ четыре или пять реп
<anderx> gjl e,eyne 1
<anderx> под убунту 1
<anderx> не гони)
<anderx> втыкаеш ключ втыкаеш реп обновляеш и ставиш
<yokowka> вот , что теперь пишет страница Ubuntu Precise (and superior) users : You must install the package wine:i386 to get PlayOnLinux working
<yokowka> андеркс коротко пишешь: втыкаеш ключ втыкаеш реп обновляеш и ставиш, я ещё ламёр.... в линукс....
<anderx> ну и
<anderx> там копипаста
<anderx> даже думать не налдо))
<yokowka> мне бы по-шагово
<anderx> все я спать
<anderx> юзай нативные игры
<anderx> из стима или из реп)
<anderx> нафиг вайн
<anderx> ))
<anderx> а так там написано пошагово
<yokowka> там дюк нюкем есть?
<anderx> копируй и все
<anderx> есть
<yokowka> брось съсылку
<yokowka> стим платный??
<anderx> apt install steam
<yokowka> благо дАРю тебе!!!!
<anderx> sudo*
<anderx> ваще надо играть в умные игры) рпгшки или статегии) а не эти ваши пиф паф с матами)
<anderx> rimworld поставь))
<diskin> шахматы!
<anderx> в майнкрафте больше развивающего чем в этих ваших стрелялках)
<anderx> шахматы тоже норм
<yokowka> anderx айда в шахматы онлайн, когда будешь не спать?))
<yokowka> дискин ай да в шахматы онлайн
<yokowka> есть где страница сетевая в онлайн шахматы или шахматы для линукс??
<yokowka> есть замысел игры по шахматамъ - не zнаю, какъ спрограмировать.... кто въ долю??
<JohnDoe_71Rus> для дюка вроже нативный движок пилили
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в какую долю? ты генеришь идеи, остальные пашутЪ как папы карло
<yokowka> johndoe71rus - дааа)
#ubuntu-ru 2018-05-18
<vova_cons> Здравствуйте, вопрос насчет клавиатуры bloody b318 на ubuntu 16.04, есть ли какие нибудь драйвера на такие клавиатуры? поиск в гугле дал только драййвера на мышки. xev не видит нажатия на функциональные клавиши. Хотелось бы их переназначить
<alex12345> Здравствуйте, возможно переустановить убунту не у бивая свои данные и приложения?
<andrex> по приложениям делаеш список установленных пакетов допустим через синаптик или dpkg
<andrex> lfyyst tckb [jvzr jnltkmysq nj ghjcnj tuj yt nhjufti
<andrex> по даннымесли хомяк отдельнй то егоне трогаеш
<andrex> а если нет то копируешш весь хлам кудато)
<alex12345> все на одном разделе
<andrex> таже если есть какието конфиги, то их тоже
<alex12345> а спомошью apt install --reinstall  не получится?
<andrex> for p in `dpkg -l|egrep '^ii'|awk '{print $2}'`; do apt-get install --reinstall $p ; done
<andrex> но не факт что выйдет
<alex12345> попробую
<JohnDoe_71Rus> После почти двух лет разработки состоялся релиз текстового редактора Vim 8.1
<anderx> теперь он не только пищит и ломает?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> подробности на опеннете.
<anderx> no
 * anderx пошел застрелился
<yokowka> andеrx zдравъ будь богатырь!!!!
<anderx> SergeyIT: у тя порты в бунте открыты?
<anderx> по умолчанию
<anderx> а то тут скриптовик(который прошлый раз апач ставить пытался по скрипту) говорит что закрыты)
<SergeyIT> закрыты вроде... как проверить?
<anderx> ну постучись свне на машину
<anderx> к примеру нассх)
<anderx> [отя правила мона посмотреть)
<SergeyIT> подробнее, я не в курсе (
<SergeyIT> мне это не надо как-то
<anderx> ufw status verbose
<SergeyIT> status: inactive
<anderx> ну и все
<anderx> че он мне лечит)
<SergeyIT> ага, обращайся )
<alex12345>  на apt ключь -y есть, а то в мане не прописано?
<anderx> да
<anderx> и правда не прописанно)
<anderx> ваще там ман какойто странный
<alex12345> с одной чертой или двумя?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> две полоски :)
<anderx> все аналогично apt-get
<anderx> мне больше нравился apt-fast
<anderx> ) хотя вроде у апта тоже многопоток
<anderx> не шарился)
<anderx> alex12345: самый лучший ман исходники))
<alex12345> apt разве не ссылка на apt-get
<anderx> неа
<anderx> скорее apt-get костыль над apt также как и aptitude
<anderx> jyj hfymit ghjcnj ,skj e,jujt xenrf
<anderx> он раньше был просто убогим слегка
<alex12345> в старых версиях убунты apt небыло
<anderx> был
<anderx> посто он был ппц страшный
<anderx> страшнее dpkg)
<alex12345> на 12 писал нет такой проги
<anderx> щааа
<anderx> да самой комманды небыло) с чемто перепутал)
<anderx> вобщем в апте небыло апта)
<anderx> ))
<SergeyIT> ку
<tomfarr> помоги найти клип где по мере продвижения полицейского под прекрытием показываются разные люди в клубе под разными наркотиками и над ними появлется надпись с тем препаратом под которым они в данный момент и полицейскому таблетку в
<tomfarr>  стакан кинули еще там
#ubuntu-ru 2018-05-19
<toly> всем привет
<Neo4> toly: здорова
<Nastya> привет всем, залезла на дстровотч и -- угадайте какой там дистрибутив на первом месте?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> dos 6.22
<Nastya> некий манджаро линупс. причвем там дажедостаточно высоко есть слака которая уже два года как не обновлялась
<Nastya> Я понимаю что остался только LFS! Только хардкор!
<Neo4> apps on ports up to 1024 мы должны запускать как root
<Neo4> ???
<Sergey_IT> а почему нет?
#ubuntu-ru 2018-05-20
<Neo4> Sergey_IT: ты там?
<piyavking> слушайте, в джаббере вообще жизнь-то осталась хоть где-нибудь?
<Ne0S> Вроде да ))))
<piyavking> можете порекомендовать парочку бодреньких чатиков? мой плейлист, походу, протух(
<andrex> тут филиал гугла чтоли? )
<andrex> офицальный убунту жаббер закрыт давно
<andrex> про остальные незнаю
<andrex> бесполезная весть
<andrex> ч
<piyavking> печаль.
<aleksei`> дня
<Sergey_IT> ку
#ubuntu-ru 2019-05-13
<JohnDoe_71Rus> andrex: что то я не понял. они выпустили обновление resolvconf и если я обновлю на 18.04 у меня отвалится то что давно работало ?
<andrex> да  если не настроешь
<andrex> раньше там был днс сервер теперь все ушло в системду
<andrex> но принцип остался
<andrex> весь трафик идет через локальный ип во внешку
<SergeyIT> волков боятся... в линуксе не жить
<andrex> через ип на котором висит кеширующий днс
<andrex> который берет адреса с локалки и адреса с основного днс и резолвит их
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а где написано КАК настраивать?
<SergeyIT> дорогу осилит идущий... посмотри, как было настроено и пойми где-что надо в новой версии изменить
<Necrophoss> Вечер в хату! Нужна грамотная помощь, как можно нормально завести Ubuntu на процах AMD Ryzen 3 2200U с встройкой Vega Graphics. Есть ли вообще проприетарные драйвера под графику?
<Sergey_IT> ку
#ubuntu-ru 2019-05-15
<Sergey_IT> утра
<diskin> вечера )
<Sergey_IT> скучно (
<shenmue> ping
<ubuntuhelp> shenmue, Ну понг, и что?
<shenmue> круть
<shenmue> кто знает баш?
<Sergey_IT> он - http://web.opennet.ru/docs/RUS/bash_scripting_guide/
<shenmue> mva не у тебя ли нокия была с линухом?  ты еще на нем же жаббер сервер поднимал что бы в чатике сидеть.
<Sergey_IT> он давно не отмечался тут
<shenmue> он же гентушник ярый был. ну если это он. и тебя помню кстати =)
<Sergey_IT> по жаберу лучше на их канале спрашивать
<Sergey_IT> щас обсуждают постоянно из-за падений conference.jabber.ru
<Sergey_IT> на runtu, ubuntu
<shenmue> хм... про 10 лет назад про жаббу тож самое говорили. мда
<Sergey_IT> не... сейчас чуть ли не каждый день падает
<shenmue> а... то есть все таки болезнь запустили =)
<Sergey_IT> #runtu на ирке уже создали
<shenmue> вкратце я скрипт пишу для создания двд образов из видео плюс обложка для печати.
<shenmue> ну как пишу. что нагуглю - в sh вставляю и смотрю чт овыходит =)
<shenmue> и вот поспрашиват ьпо мелким доработкам под себя. типа как создать образ диска с тем же именем как и сам файл. вопросы типа такого
<shenmue> что то нет рунту. в какой сети?
<Sergey_IT> ирка или жабер?
<shenmue> ну они же в ирц создали канал раз жаба падает.
<Sergey_IT> и там шевеление только в рабочее время
<Sergey_IT>  /join #runtu
<shenmue> нет такого канала
<Sergey_IT> у меня проходит
<shenmue> freenode ?
<shenmue> ircnet?
<mva> shenmue: нокия была и есть, но джаббер-сервер я на ней не поднимал. Нахера он там?
<shenmue> что бы в чатике сидеть. я же написал
<shenmue> этот. moemo да?
<Sveta> maemo
<Sveta> был проект neo900, но он погиб. пока ещё существует maemo-leste
#ubuntu-ru 2019-05-16
<andrex> афигеть шенму выполз
<SergeyIT> хто?
<shenmue> категарически привествую
<andrex> shenmue, шэнму!!!
<shenmue> ты второй кто мой ник правильно написал
<andrex> ураа пойу, во имя этого события сожру 2 торта
<andrex> куда пропадал?
<shenmue> эээ я вот только mva запомнил потому что он гентушная зануда всегда был.
<andrex> какой я незапоминающийся :)
<shenmue> не уверен насчет флуда здесь. правила  я  же не читал
<andrex> я тоже)
<shenmue> ну и плюс много где общался так что помню не всех
<shenmue> я просто ищю знающих людей которыз буду допытыват ьвопросами по написанию скриптов так как на матсаде ооочень туго с автоматизацией рутинных процессов
<amblnb> Убунтулог и Убунтупомощь хоть помнишь?)
<shenmue> это же лкевые сайты для новичков с кучей полезного
 * andrex думает что он про ботов сказал
 * amblnb думает при чём тут левые сайты до ников
 * shenmue думает что его послали и готовит свою мстю 
<shenmue> аналоги imagemagik какие нить есть?
<mva> graphicsmagick
<mva> или ка кон там
<mva> или как он там
<amblnb> А синоптик разве не подсказывает?
<andrex> так и есть
<andrex> синоптик только погоду может врать)
<shenmue> вкратце мне нужно 54 жпега расположить определнным образом и сверху накрыть шаблоном с рамачками. чем проще это сделать?
<mva> меджиковым скриптом, обв
<shenmue> пока не нашел как в imagemagik  вообще картинку в картинку вставлять. какой то набор фильтров сплошной. не уверен что вообще туда смотрю.
<amblnb> Пили вектором
<shenmue> зато за 5 лет пока не юзал появились классные проги для видеомонтажа. уже 5 штук поставил для пошюпать
<amblnb> Как юзал авидэмукс, так и юзаю )
<shenmue> kdenlive shotcut openshot blender natron
<shenmue> даже давинчи по линь есть =) шикарно
<JohnDoe_71Rus> авто гордиан кнот помнит кто?
<shenmue> нет. я просто ffmpeg юзаю
<JohnDoe_71Rus> это был такой комбайн из virtual-dub + кодеки и свой набор скриптов ко всему этому.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> когда были двд диски на несколько фильмов, было удобно разом скормить папку двд а на выходе получить отдельные авишки после 2-х проходного кодирования
<amblnb> Так этож форточка
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вот ищу аналог. надо сграбить двд в отдельные ролики
<shenmue> под винду?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> под линь
<JohnDoe_71Rus> виртуал-даб кстати очень на авидемукс смахивает.
<shenmue> ну они делают одно и тоже. неудивительно
<amblnb> Оно может и есть но выхлоп слабый. Я сравнивал сжатие авидэмуксом и прочими, авид жмёл лучше. Но на форточке в рутрэкере было много описаний, чем жать ещё лучше.
<shenmue> и мне не понятно- на двд если нескольоко фильмов то они в убогом сжатом качестве с низким битрейтом. тебе как двухпроходное кодирование помогало вообще?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в те времена ... 700 метровых авишек...
<shenmue> а сейчас зачем? каждое кодирование только хуже делает.
<amblnb> Там поток был 1400 хороший )
<shenmue> в лицензии 9000
<amblnb> А сейчас с камеры жму на потоке 3000 х265
<JohnDoe_71Rus> приносили двд из проката, заряжал на ночь. утром народ разбирал по флешкам и винтам готовые авишки
<shenmue> ах это кодирование на всю ночь =)
<amblnb> Иногда этого мало, надо писать чем-то с меньшим шумом.
<shenmue> а сейчас 4к на за 5 минут 4 ядрами с поддеркжой куды
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вобщем есть двд с гимнастикой. надо перекодить в файлы по занятиям(они в двд меню) что б на телеке просто с флешки крутить
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в х264
<amblnb> С гимнастками
<shenmue> ну заивит от структуры самого двд. если чаптеры просто временые метки то сам нарезай
<shenmue> vob файлы вообще самые отвратные
<JohnDoe_71Rus> дык вот, ищу способ что попроще. не охота долго возится
<amblnb> Тогда 7зип )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> тиливизор не знает 7зип
<shenmue> а если еще и vbr то бОльшая часть софта вообще не понимает что в них суют
<shenmue> нагугли грабберы =)
<shenmue> что нить да умеет на титульники разбивать. а во тпо чаптерам ни разу не встречал.
<shenmue> for file in *.m4v; do ffmpeg -i $file -vframes 54 $file%04d.jpg -hide_banner ;done ===== в $file%04d.jpg от file еще расширение остается. можно только имя получить?
<Sergey_IT> жуть
<shenmue> чего?
<shenmue> эта токая первая строчка  из скрипта. и перед ней еще штук 20 будет и после штук 100 а я уже вкасячил?
<Sergey_IT> питон?
<shenmue> дурдом
<shenmue> я и гугол. это же баш скрипт, не?
<Sergey_IT> понятия не имею )) - скриптовые не люблю
<Sergey_IT> basename
#ubuntu-ru 2019-05-17
<SergeyIT> п. ку
<Sveta> q
<andrex> SergeyIT, й
<SergiusUA> Привет всем!
<SergiusUA> на рабочий litogit(bigleboard2,ubuntu14.04) установил cgit (lighttpd), но я наверное, чтото накрутил с групами gitolite, www-data, git
<SergiusUA> git : git
<SergiusUA> % groups gitolite3
<SergiusUA> gitolite3 : gitolite3
<SergiusUA> groups www-data
<SergiusUA> www-data : www-data gitolite3
<SergiusUA> может кто посоветовать, как лучше их установить. Клиент firefox на cgit-странице видит какойто восмеричный поток.
<SergiusUA> или это искать ошибку в другом месте.
<SergeyIT> это лучше на каком-то форуме спросить
<andrex> права должны ыть теже от кого пускается веб сервер
<andrex> остальное копать в другом месте
<SergiusUA> спасибо, будем искать
<shenmue> а где mir ?
<shenmue> и вэйлэнд?
<shenmue> почему всё еще ксорг юзается?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> С-стабильность
<shenmue> хм...
<shenmue> галилео галилея сожгли на костре олдфаги за новые идеи
<Serafim> Галилео Галилей умер в своей постели.
<shenmue> от изжоги ?
<Serafim> Трудно перевести "диагноз" 1564 года в современные термины.
<Serafim> Это Джордано Бруно сожгли.
<shenmue> продвижение новых идей почему то вызывает скептитизм в линукс-сообществе.
<Serafim> Как сделать в меню загрузки Windows 10 UEFI опцию вызова загрузчика GRUB2?
#ubuntu-ru 2019-05-18
<shenmue> эм... как поделить в баше?
<shenmue> youtube-dl какая полезная команда =)
<shenmue> как заставить скрипт работать в оперативке? из кучи картинок одну собрать а уже ее сохранить.  запускать из директори tmfs ?
<shenmue> any body home ?
<bebe> привет
<bebe> есть кто ?
<bebe> у меня вопрос по сети
<bebe> видать никого нет :(
<shenmue> я здесь
<bebe> слушай такой вопрос
<shenmue> но не спрашивай. в сетях я не познал дзенушку
<bebe> 18.04.2 LTS
<bebe> у меня трабла не могу по сетке через функционал НОРМАЛЬНО скачать файл(качает 40-50 килобайт в сек)
<bebe> расшариваю папку а качает еле-еле
<bebe> пробовал виндовую папку расшаривать тоже самое
<bebe> помоги
<shenmue> по локалке?
<bebe> да
<shenmue> больше умного мне спрасить нечего =)
<shenmue> если у тебя и там и там одна и таже скорость - уврен чт опробелма не с той стороны?
<bebe> я просто одного не понял либо это не должно работать и на роутере порты или яче там открывать ... либо это должно пахать на макс. скорости ....
<bebe> но никак 40-50 килобайт!!!
<shenmue> ты на винде пробывал и на лине качать откуда то еще?  ты к чему подлючаешься?
<bebe> я расшаривал на убунте стандартыми средствами (там в 18.04 долфин по-моему по умолчанию) там вижу папку правой кнопкой общедоступная папка ... и 40-50
<bebe> пробовал на виндовом компе расшарить папку ситуация аналогичная ... только еще и качает а потом пишет не-тот юзер
<shenmue> через роутер несколько компов?
<shenmue> в одной квартире? а то схема не понятна чт ок чему и откуда качешь
<bebe> да обычный роутер тп-линк и через него по локалке можно 4 компа подсоединить
<shenmue> в 95% случаях проблема в нём
<bebe> да обычный роутер и к нему 2 компа ... один винда другой убунту (ПРОСТО В 16.04 ВСЕ РАБОТАЛО но я не думаю что так лихо поменяли драйвера для сетевых карт)
<bebe> вообще 18.04 не оправдал мои надежды ... блютуз не работает ... вай-фай отвалился ... тачпад дрыгается ... и видать пришло время обосраться и на сети ... :)))
<shenmue> у тебя же кубунту?
<shenmue> на стадии live cd уже проверятся все в системе
<bebe> шенму не хочу тя грузить ... но вот еще одна трабла ... я помню на убунту дот ком  был форум а где он ? никак не могу найти мож даш ссылку ?
<shenmue> и каноникал не поодерживает кубунту насколько я знаю. а там сетью управлет что то глючное из кде
<shenmue> у меня линукс  майн и я неделю на линуксе вообще
<bebe> да у меня просто убунту(не кубунту)
<bebe> а что за линукс майн что за дистрибутив ?
<bebe> убунту минт мож ?
<shenmue> да
<bebe> я много наслышан о нем ... мож его установить :)
<bebe> но вроде минт это типа таже убунта только твикнутая ...
<bebe> кто-б простветил бы
<shenmue> сначала грузишься с live cd и смотришь - всё ли работает.
<shenmue> подхавтываетс яли сеть, телефон, локалка - оборудование
<bebe> погодб лив сд ??? а с флэшки никак ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> можно  с флешки
<shenmue> можно с флешки. я про режим когда можно ос пошюпать не устанавливая
<JohnDoe_71Rus> записываешь образ руфусом
<bebe> а вот мне интересен вот такой момент ... я слышал минт слегка опаздывает по версиям пакетов по сравнению с убунтой(которая отстает от новизны дебиана) так ли это ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> убунта это унстейбл дебиян. Так что кто еще отстает
<shenmue> дистрибутивы да
<shenmue> а репозитории одни и теже
<shenmue> дебиан больше за стабильность и там более старые но проверреные версии программ
<shenmue> дистры майнт основанны на дистрах убунты.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> до января где то, я сидел на лубунте 14.04. Сейчас обновил до 18.04
<bebe> мне нужна актуальность(новизна софта ядра и тд) и чтоб стабильно
<shenmue> стабильно и новое всё это совсместимо
<shenmue> не совсместимо*
<JohnDoe_71Rus> +100500
<bebe> оговорочка по фрейду :)))
<bebe> а вот еще момент допустим минт ... а вот мне нужен виртуалбокс или еще че-нить ... я могу подключить их репозитории или ждем минт образы ?
<shenmue> у майнт та теже репозитории что и в убунту плюс свои
<shenmue> отличие основное- своя оболочка графическая которая довольно сильно за 10 лет поменялась в лучшу сторону
<JohnDoe_71Rus> про launchpad ppa слышал?
<shenmue> вопрос видимо не мне
<shenmue> а если найду? =)
<bebe> да слышал про лаунчпад проблема в актуальности
<bebe> простой пример ubuntu-tweak
<bebe> mate или xfce ? что выбрать ?
<bebe> да погодите есть роутер и 2 компа ? расшарьте на одном компе и попробуйте скопировать 1 гиг на другой комп ...
<diskin> bebe, а инет там есть же? с него нормально скачивается?
<bebe_> еще раз повторите вопрос
<bebe_> вылетел
<diskin> а инет там есть же? с него нормально скачивается?
<bebe_> инет идеален что на виндовом компе что на линуховом
<diskin> то есть проблема с samba
<bebe_> проблема когда качаю с винды на линух или с линух на винду полчуаю 40-50 килоБАЙТ в сек ...
<bebe_> возможно в самбе но я ее не настраивал ... тут дело в том что я использую дольфин(но это не точно не могу найти что за менеджер файлов) и нажимаю правую кнопку мыши и делаю "общедоступная папка и возможность изменений для гостей"
<shenmue> помощь - о программе
<shenmue> либо хелп
<diskin> sudo lshw -C network
<bebe_> она расшаривается виндовый комп видит ее .. но скорость !!! 40-50 кб это что-то мне надо скачать 30 гб ...да и вообще я хочу часто качать ...
<diskin> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com http://hastebin.com http://termbin.com
<bebe_> я понял мысль ща перезайду
<bebe>   *-network                         описание: Беспроводной интерфейс        продукт: RT3290 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe        производитель: Ralink corp.        физический ID: 0        сведения о шине: pci@0000:01:00.0        логическое имя: wlp1s0f0        версия: 00        серийный №: dc:85:de:7e:1e:6b        разрядность
<bebe>   *-network                         описание: Беспроводной интерфейс        продукт: RT3290 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe        производитель: Ralink corp.        физический ID: 0        сведения о шине: pci@0000:01:00.0        логическое имя: wlp1s0f0        версия: 00        серийный №: dc:85:de:7e:1e:6b        разрядность
<bebe> еще раз куда выложить
<bebe> https://pastebin.com/dHUMgEw4
<diskin> так у тебя сеть по wifi подключена, выходит? а гигабитная карта вставлена в 10-мбитный порт? возможно, я не так прочел, конечно
<bebe> да у меня связь по вай-фай гигабит порт не использую(кабель не подключен)
<bebe> вай-фай работает отлично(инет) ты думаешь все бегает через встроенную карту ?
<diskin> не, как же оно без кабеля бегает?
<bebe> отлично это десятки мегабит а качает 400-500 килобит
<JohnDoe_71Rus> it's magic
<diskin> у тебя есть файлик /etc/samba/smb.conf ?
<bebe> я в усб вставил внешний вайфай модуль
<bebe> вот https://pastebin.com/888ZkKVk
<bebe> но я как поставил убунту 18 ниче не менял
<bebe> ау\
<diskin> ну попробуй добавь строку client max protocol = SMB3
<diskin> после строки workgroup = WORKGROUP
<bebe> ща секунду
<diskin> потом sudo service smbd restart
<diskin> sudo service nmbd restart
<diskin> вроде так оно перестартовывается
<bebe> думаю надо сделать рестарт компа
<bebe> вылечу
<bebe> вау
<bebe> скорость увеличлась в 10 раз !!!!
<diskin> но все равно мало?
<bebe> от 4 до 9 мегабит !!!!
<bebe> ну да еще бы в 10 раз
<diskin> это ты с винды пробовал качать?
<bebe> я защел на индуи качаю с убунты
<bebe> я защел на винду и качаю с убунты
<diskin> если что, я нашел этот параметр тут: https://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?t=257516
<bebe> ну если честно я тебя благодарю ... это оптимально 6 часов скачки ну никак 3 дня :)
<diskin> а если кабелем подключишься, будет побыстрее
<bebe> да я вот тоже думаю про кабель ... да все время был кабель терь вай-фай а видать вай-фай не может проксировать по 30 гигов файлы
<bebe> да ща подключил кабель скорость 72-75 мегабит
<diskin> а если убрать тот параметр?
<bebe> то есть в ё0 раз больше чем по diskin diskin
<diskin> убрать параметр и оставить кабель
<bebe> что в 10 раз больше чем по вайфай
<bebe> а давай ща попробую параметр смб3 убрать и что будет
<bebe> минуту ждите
<bebe> перезагрузился скорость 70-75 мегабит
<bebe> да вся проблема понятна
<diskin> интересно. то есть на эзернет это не влияет
<bebe> вай-фай свисток не могет прокачивать данные только кабель
<bebe> КАБЕЛЬ РЕБЯТА
<bebe> решает все
<diskin> да, но с протоколом smb3 и вайфай ускорился. я ожидал, что без него по кабелю будет медленнее
<bebe> нет кабель быстрее с смб3 или без оного чем вай-фай на порядок
<bebe> вай фай свисток только для мелких сообщений или видео .... но кабель дает почти на 75 процентов всю полосу
<bebe> сам в шоке ... не все вайфай свистки полезны ????????????
<diskin> да, я пытался smart TV через вайфай свисток цеплять, он грелся сильно, и скорости не хватало для видео, протянул кабель, все стало работать отлично
<diskin> таки все же вопрос: ты написал, что на 16.04 все работало быстро. по wifi?
<bebe> да на 16.04 вайфай летал ... но в 18.04 я не могу поставить драйвера на вайфай для ноутбука ..... купил с али свисток а он вытворил такое
<diskin> "но в 18.04 я не могу поставить драйвера на вайфай" - это странно. что за ноут?
<bebe> хочу сказать свисток показал свое нутро только когда решил качнуть 30 гигов ... так было все нормуль видео сообщения ....
<bebe> dns h116v
<bebe> драйвера для него надо было компилить ... ща я так понял даже ссылка сгорела для драйверов не могу найти
<bebe> то есть на 16.04 у менкомпилить надо было я был вай-фай блютуз родной(хотя и комплить н адо было) ща на 18.04 приходтся ставить свистки вайфай ... блютуз свистки не работают и тд
<diskin> погоди ка
<diskin> в https://pastebin.com/dHUMgEw4 написано, что у тебя используется внутренняя wifi карта
<bebe> погодь маки разные даже логические имена разные
<diskin> продукт: RT3290 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe
<diskin> это встроенная карта. и ей был назначен IP адрес
<bebe> да даже допустим трафик пошел через внутрянку и че скорость падает в 10 раз?
<diskin> это я не знаю, пока просто разбираюсь с ситуацией.
<diskin> вынь свисток и кабель, проверь, сеть есть? )
<diskin> сделай lsusb и ifconfig и ifconfig
<diskin> и все это в paste
<diskin> кстати sudo apt install wgetpaste
<diskin> а потом ifconfig | wgetpaste
<diskin> и т.д.
<bebe> да да именно так я копирую 30 гигов ... вынул свисток качаю только по кабелю
<diskin> вынь свисток и кабель, проверь, сеть есть?
<bebe> только через 15мин смогу .... качаю
<bebe> sudo apt install wgetpaste [sudo] пароль для kettler:  Чтение списков пакетов… Готово Построение дерева зависимостей        Чтение информации о состоянии… Готово E: Невозможно найти пакет wgetpaste
<bebe> откуда ставил ?
<diskin> pastebinit
<diskin> перепутал
<diskin> wgetpaste тоже есть, но не в убунте )
<bebe> ща еще 8 мин
<bebe> скорость 76 мегабит
<bebe> у тебя минт ?
<diskin> нет, убунта 18.04
<bebe> а как обёяснишь свой выбор ? мож минт или дебиан лучше ?
<diskin> да выбрал самое распространенное, еще в 2006 году. когда они диски рассылали. точнее, тогда он не было самым распространенным. но зато диски рассылали )
<bebe> а я вот купился типа шатлворт космонавт типа прогресс
<bebe> поэтому убунта
 * JohnDoe_71Rus заказывал диски 5.04 и 5.10
<JohnDoe_71Rus> diskin: у тебя какой клиент?
<diskin> я вот не помню, может тоже эти заказывал...
<diskin> JohnDoe_71Rus, gnome
<diskin> если ты про это )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Клиент irc
<diskin> hexchat
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не в масть
<diskin> ))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> стоп. Лубунтой ты тоже пользуешься
<diskin> не. ставил на старые машины, но не свои. на свои давно не ставил.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а доступ к лубунте есть? Проверь лубунта 18.04 + kvirc из ppa. У меня проблема, из квирка не могу скопировать. На 14.04 работало
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в остальных приложениях буфер работает
<diskin> не, нету доступа сейчас..
<JohnDoe_71Rus> на виртуалке?
<diskin> а что-то тут такое спрашивали уже про kvirc...
<diskin> виртуалки на новый ноут не переносил еще.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Мне узнать проблема с дистром или с настройками после обновления
<JohnDoe_71Rus> может я и спрашивал
<diskin> настройками kvirc? их можно временно отключить, переименовать каталог .kvirc или где они там сидят...
<JohnDoe_71Rus> может квирк, может еще что в домашней папке. Там куча всего
<diskin> ну найди .kvirc и удали/переименуй. при выключенном kvirc конечно
<diskin> или он в ~/.config/kvirc
<diskin> ~/.kvirc.rc - файлик
 * diskin ушел спать.
<^DEMOSS^> ооо
<^DEMOSS^> нифига как наши ряды похудели
ile (standard input) matches
#ubuntu-ru 2019-05-19
<feverfew> aleksey: ubuntu-drivers devices
<feverfew> что это показывает?
<feverfew> !pastebin
<ubuntuhelp> pastebin — это сервис для показа больших текстов, чтобы Вам не флудить на канале. Ubuntu pastebin на http://paste.ubuntu.com (убедитесь, что вы даете нам URL для вашего паста)
<aleksey> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/NTw9k94YgD/
<aleksey> че делать
<feverfew> sudo apt install xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<aleksey> ставлю
<feverfew> потом наверное надо перезагрузить комп
<aleksey> понял спс\
<feverfew> скажи если сработал
<aleksey> жду пока ось обновитьс я напишу\
<aleksey> всем привет я вернулся
<BluesKaj> !en
<ubuntuhelp> Учи язык! Или используй http://translate.google.com
<BluesKaj> :-)
<aleksey> в че можно поиграть на вайне убунту
<aleksey> подскажите плиз
<shenmue> вики по вайну глянь - там список совместим игр
<andrey> здрасть;-;
<aleksey> привет
<aleksey> кто чем занят
<aleksey> я собрайсь игровой сервер открыть оинейдж 2
<aleksey> помогите вопрос по вайну как выставить по умолчания запуск через вайн
<aleksey> ярлыков
#ubuntu-ru 2020-05-11
<Rozha> privry
<Rozha> privet
<Rozha> kto to mozhet pomoch
<diskin> !ask
<Rozha> diskin: russian ?
<Rozha> diskin: dmitry ?
<Rozha> est problema s pochtoi
<diskin> рассказывай
<Rozha> diskin: vrode kak postfix postavil po local vse otpravljajet prinimaet ,
<Rozha> mogu otpravit na gmail etc
<Rozha> no poluchit s drugoi pochti ne mogu
<Rozha> svoi domain
<Rozha> i pochemuto postfix ne vstal i web mail!
<Rozha> mozhet ja shtoto ne tak sdelal natvoril
<diskin> Rozha, в этом я не разбираюсь, может кто еще подскажет, кто админил постфикс.
<diskin> Письма на твои адреса возвращаются?
<Rozha> nu mozhet chtoto drugoe iz pochti podskazhish ?
<Rozha> v kakoi razbiraeshsa
<Rozha> ?
<diskin> в Gmail разбираюсь )). Не, не подскажу.
<Rozha> :)
<andrex> скорее всего ты обратную ptr запись не сделал
<Rozha> a v apache kak ? silen ? kak sdelat chtobi esli ja dobavil usera , ispolovalos libo name.doman.ee libo domain.ee/~user
<andrex> и да почини уже расскладку
<Rozha> da ja privik latinicej pechatat :)
<Rozha> s apache kak pomozhesh /
<Rozha> ?
<andrex> vhost_alias
<Rozha> ?
<Rozha> vsmisli
<andrex> включаешь модул настраиваешь и укажждого юзера будет вой домен либо урл
<Rozha> vhost_alias_module
<Rozha> a ego konekretno gde vkljuchit
#ubuntu-ru 2020-05-16
<|\n> привет, парни, помогите понять как мне в новом установщике втулить загрузчик на отдельный гыи
<|\n> usb*
<|\n> пожалуйста
<|\n> я всё проклял
<|\n> в данный момент передо мной экран 20.04 с этим шмурдяком вместо инсталлера, у меня есть / и /boot и обязательным действием требуется выбор загрузочного диска
<|\n> разметка флехи с /boot - gpt: 1M efi + /boot
<|\n> флеху нельзя пометить как загрузочную из инсталятора
<|\n> вручную это можно как-то сделать, чтобы установщик "подобрал" ?
<|\n> проблемы вызывает вторая часть вопроса
